# CCE HYDRAULICS



## Team CCE

the fatboy block no longer has the motor recessed,the pump head is instead.Plus it now has steel inserts and dual side returns.We even opened up the pressure port,it use to be port matched to the gear.


----------



## Team CCE

The competition block has steel inserts also.


----------



## Team CCE

we have extended bottom cups to,so you can lay lower with the same spring.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

post prices...cause when u do this thread will be over im sure...


----------



## Team CCE

we have these drilled cylinder extensions to for the people who are only trying to lock straight up and down,they go for $29.95 a pair.Some times people just want to go up and down with no side to side or three wheel,this is a alternative to swivel cups,a bit cheaper, but better than a heim joint.


----------



## Team CCE

The fat boy blocks are 109.95,the competition blocks are 99.95,and the extended deep coil over cups are 89.95.


----------



## Team CCE

th swivel cups,or power balls are $89.95.


----------



## Team CCE

With the pre-cut springs it makes an great combo,they are ground flat on both ends to sit perfect on the top and bottom cup.


----------



## Team CCE

The pre-cuts are $99.95.


----------



## Team CCE

the top cup is machined to eliminate squeaks and it is over sized to give the cylinder room to move.You have to over size the hole in the frame and the floor then weld the top cup in.This way the cylinder only rides on the top cup.


----------



## Team CCE

this is the top cup with a cylinder installed to see how it is oversized for movement.


----------



## Team CCE

the top cups are $39.95 a pair.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

I will be posting more as time goes on,I need to take mor pics.We have a lot more to offer,and more to come.You can check us out at coolcars.org.We have a full line of air ride also for those of you who are interested.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX REGULATER

When are yall going to bust out a piston pump homie????????????????????????????      uffin: uffin:


----------



## slo




----------



## bucky

they got u gota call ask 4 it!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER

so then whats the price on a CCE piston pump? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 07:02 PM~7705790
> *I will be posting more as time goes on,I need to take mor pics.We have a lot more to offer,and more to come.You can check us out at coolcars.org.We have a full line of air ride also for those of you who are interested.
> *


PM sent


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## rook

Ive had CCE Pumps in my Impala and my truck and have never had a problem...i just replaced my front cylinders with new CCE competition cylinders and the bead around the top of the cylinder is nuts!! Probably the best cylinder ive ever had!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## dennis_in916

A CCE no big deal and all but i ordered the 2 ton precuts and got the red 2 and 3/4 springs i talked to margie she said send them back and you would send me the right ones but im SOL on my $30 if you can pm me so we can get this square


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 16 2007, 11:08 PM~7708164
> *ttt
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

you should post your air ride in the air ride section of lay it low.you'll get alot more hits


----------



## NIMSTER64

click on link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=17


----------



## KAKALAK

How bout 2-#9's to mount on my street set up :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 17 2007, 03:20 PM~7713504
> *How bout 2-#9's to mount on my street set up :biggrin:
> *


The big marzocchi will not fit on the street block,only the extreme flow will.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rook_@Apr 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7708276
> *Ive had CCE Pumps in my Impala and my truck and have never had a problem...i just replaced my front cylinders with new CCE competition cylinders and the bead around the top of the cylinder is nuts!! Probably the best cylinder ive ever had!! Keep up the good work!!
> *


thanks,i really appreciate that.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i like all of cce's cups and swivels !


----------



## mac2lac

sorry to inform you, but you won't be able to purchase a piston from CCE.....not sold to the public just yet...


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Nice Bruce


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Bruce check you PM.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Apr 19 2007, 08:18 PM~7732103
> *Nice Bruce
> *


whats up,how is the blair switch project doin? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2007, 07:04 AM~7734365
> *Bruce check you PM.
> *


I did,nothin there.


----------



## geterlow

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 11:51 AM~7727314
> *sorry to inform you, but you won't be able to purchase a piston from CCE.....not sold to the public just yet...
> *


my buddy bought one and hopped at carl casper with it


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 07:25 PM~7705487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have extended bottom cups to,so you can lay lower with the same spring.
> *


with this, can i lay my ass on the ground.


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 25 2007, 04:18 PM~7772812
> *with this, can i lay my ass on the ground.
> *



You should be able too, I will let you know I am putting them on my caddy this week hopefully.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 25 2007, 05:18 PM~7772812
> *with this, can i lay my ass on the ground.
> *


if you are only like 2 inches from laying....then yes.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

will that deep cup make my stroke stick out more? my strokes are allready almost touching my rear deck


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 25 2007, 06:23 PM~7773735
> *will that deep cup make my stroke stick out more? my strokes are allready almost touching my rear deck
> *


if you keep the same size coil, yes. 
you are now dropping the coil down so the car will sit lower.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh balls...


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 24 2007, 05:33 PM~7764497
> *whats up,how is the blair switch project doin? :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha funny shit. My hopper is in paint (sad, I like the old paintjob) And I'm working slowly on the Dancer project. Been puttin in overtime at the plant. :uh:


----------



## REYXTC

Is it possible to get blocks without the CCE name on them?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 24 2007, 05:34 PM~7764502
> *I did,nothin there.
> *


whats up homie?How is everything going for you bro?I have been busy tring to sell the other house that I don't have time for anything.I will call you soon bro.my bad.


----------



## Str8crazy80

dose cce carry 3 ton chrome springs?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 25 2007, 06:23 PM~7773735
> *will that deep cup make my stroke stick out more? my strokes are allready almost touching my rear deck
> *


The cylinder will stick up into the trunk more.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 25 2007, 06:31 PM~7773803
> *if you keep the same size coil, yes.
> you are now dropping the coil down so the car will sit lower.
> *


that is correct,thanks.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 25 2007, 10:44 PM~7775796
> *dose cce carry 3 ton chrome springs?
> *


we are waiting for a shipment,but we have them in 2-ton and 2 3/4ton. The 2 tons are $159.95,and the 2 3/4 tons are $179.95.They should be here soon.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2007, 08:57 PM~7775157
> *whats up homie?How is everything going for you bro?I have been busy tring to sell the other house that I don't have time for anything.I will call you soon bro.my bad.
> *


----------



## rj76mc

cce is doin it big, i ordered a front comp. kit and got it in less than 24 hours!


----------



## ENVIUS

i got a deal on 2 cce motors..so i decided to give them a shot..didnt last 1 night..fuck


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7841913
> *i got a deal on 2 cce motors..so i decided to give them a shot..didnt last 1 night..fuck
> *


where did you get them? How many batteries do you have?what kind of pumps do you have?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2007, 03:06 PM~7787397
> *we are waiting for a shipment,but we have them in 2-ton and 2 3/4ton. The 2 tons are $159.95,and the 2 3/4 tons are $179.95.They should be here soon.
> *


crome springs are in,and lookin good :thumbsup: I'll try to get some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7775111
> *Is it possible to get blocks without the CCE name on them?
> *


sorry but that won't be possible.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 16 2007, 10:08 AM~7914989
> *crome springs are in,and lookin good :thumbsup: I'll try to get some pics in the next few days.
> *


great... im gonna need some of those.... their nice as hell! When are you guys gonna start getting chrome powdered springs in all sizes? That would be nice!


----------



## Guest

all your shit is over priced and junk!!! fuck cce


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 16 2007, 09:05 PM~7919973
> *all your shit is over priced and junk!!! fuck cce
> *


It is more expensive than some other brands, but the quality is all the same from everyone I know who's used it. But CCE does make things that no other brand has liek some of the strut parts, which has helped me out a lot. Hey CCE, would it be possible to get 2 custom 12" reverse flow cylinders made?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 16 2007, 08:13 PM~7920045
> *It is more expensive than some other brands, but the quality is all the same from everyone I know who's used it.  But CCE does make things that no other brand has liek some of the strut parts, which has helped me out a lot.  Hey CCE, would it be possible to get 2 custom 12" reverse flow cylinders made?
> *


not a problem,it would be a special order.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Its good CCE people are getting to talk with costumers here in layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps




----------



## pumpsndumps




----------



## pumpsndumps




----------



## pumpsndumps

Just thought I would share a few TEAM CCE pics from Cruisefest 07...


----------



## tddbrumfield

:biggrin: keep it up cce, fuck those haters


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@May 22 2007, 08:44 AM~7954341
> *:biggrin: keep it up cce, fuck those haters
> *





a big X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skinny_D

looking real good !


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@May 21 2007, 07:07 PM~7951289
> *Its good CCE people are getting to talk with costumers here in layitlow :thumbsup:
> *


i love your signature, :biggrin: motor oil is for motors,thats so true. Yet so many people use it.


----------



## Team CCE

thanks for the support,we do appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i still got all cce shit in my car and i never had problems with it. but i never had cce strokes, so dont ask me if they are shit.


----------



## green ice

CCE :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

CCE air systems.. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

you gotta ditch that plate man. its not 1993... lol


----------



## T BONE

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 21 2007, 11:59 PM~7953531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn piper the blazer is looking ruff lol :biggrin: my kids love it


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 22 2007, 07:04 PM~7957763
> *you gotta ditch that plate man. its not 1993... lol
> *


It was there because the stock plate that came on the car looked like shit. And there is a hole there when the plate is off. If the car matched the plate Id rock it on there all day long. It dont matter what year it is. My new plate is nice though  ..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WILL YOU GUYS PLEASE GO OVER THERE TO THE DISPLAY AND GRAB ONE OF THOSE 2-ton CHROME SPRINGS OUT AND POST PIC OF IT ON HERE, I WAS UP THERE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO SEEN THEM, THEY WAS SHINY AND REAL DEEP FOR BEING POWDERCOAT, SOME SAY POWDERCOAT CANNOT BE AS SHINY AS CHROME, THOSE CCE SPRINGS WERE DEEP AS MIRRORS,just like chrome ! PLEASE POST GOOD PICS OF THEM on here!


----------



## El Diablo

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 22 2007, 10:58 PM~7960611
> *WILL YOU GUYS PLEASE GO OVER THERE TO THE DISPLAY AND GRAB ONE OF THOSE 2-ton CHROME SPRINGS OUT AND POST PIC OF IT ON HERE, I WAS UP THERE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO SEEN THEM, THEY WAS SHINY AND REAL DEEP FOR BEING POWDERCOAT, SOME SAY POWDERCOAT CANNOT BE AS SHINY AS CHROME, THOSE CCE SPRINGS WERE DEEP AS MIRRORS,just like chrome ! PLEASE POST GOOD PICS OF THEM on here!
> *


took the pic last night,uploading them today.should have them by the end of the day.


----------



## Team CCE

waitin on sam,she's takes care on all the internet stuff.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 08:27 AM~7961452
> *took the pic last night,uploading them today.should have them by the end of the day.
> *


THANK YA, THANK YA! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

these are the 2 3/4 ton springs,we also have the 2 ton in the same finish. The 2 3/4 tons are 179.95 and the 2 tons are 159.95.


----------



## Team CCE

Its even shiny on the inside,regular chrome is usually a dull finish on the inside.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7963685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the 2 3/4 ton springs,we also have the 2 ton in the same finish. The 2 3/4 tons are 179.95 and the 2 tons are 159.95.
> *


 :0 nice looking :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 22 2007, 11:58 PM~7960611
> *WILL YOU GUYS PLEASE GO OVER THERE TO THE DISPLAY AND GRAB ONE OF THOSE 2-ton CHROME SPRINGS OUT AND POST PIC OF IT ON HERE, I WAS UP THERE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO SEEN THEM, THEY WAS SHINY AND REAL DEEP FOR BEING POWDERCOAT, SOME SAY POWDERCOAT CANNOT BE AS SHINY AS CHROME, THOSE CCE SPRINGS WERE DEEP AS MIRRORS,just like chrome ! PLEASE POST GOOD PICS OF THEM on here!
> *


holy shit i thought they was chrome damn i am going to have to look at that stuff when i go to my powder coater tomorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7963958
> *holy shit i thought they was chrome damn i am going to have to look at that stuff when i go to my powder coater tomorrow morning  :biggrin:
> *


this is a little different than the regular powder coat,most powder coat places don't have this shiny of a finish.


----------



## Team CCE

this is for GM A and G-body.they are 4in. adjustable.these are $125.00. We can also build straight tube non adjustable ones any length you need,call for price.


----------



## Team CCE

this is the fuerte block, 1" pressure port dual side returns. It has also steel inserts. It sells for $129.95.


----------



## Team CCE

this is the turbine block it has dual side pressure and dual side return. It sells for $89.95.


----------



## Team CCE

This is the cyclone block, it has center pressure dual side returns. It sells for $89.95.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 11:40 AM~7963685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the 2 3/4 ton springs,we also have the 2 ton in the same finish. The 2 3/4 tons are 179.95 and the 2 tons are 159.95.
> *


WOOWZERS


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

uffin: do you guys carry any titanium scrape plate


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@May 23 2007, 03:27 PM~7965028
> *uffin: do you guys carry any titanium scrape plate
> *


no we don't. Thats hard to find, illegal in some states.


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 22 2007, 06:35 PM~7957593
> *CCE air systems.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are u going with wires or keeping the smoothy on


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 05:11 PM~7964907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for GM A and G-body.they are 4in. adjustable.these are $125.00. We can also build straight tube non adjustable ones any length you need,call for price.
> *


I GOTTA 2 DR '79 CAPRICE! WILL IT WORK? DONT KNOW WHAT BODY IT IS! I DO KNOW IT AINT NO G-BODY! WHAT ABOUT TELESCOPIC UPPER TRAILERS!?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 02:31 PM~7964065
> *this is a little different than the regular powder coat,most powder coat places don't have this shiny of a finish.
> *


oh do you know what kind of powder it is ? and the blocks look good


----------



## 6Deuced

can u do those chrome springs in 3.5 ton??


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hummm i need one of those furte blocks with steel inserts! lol im known for messin up blocks lol just bask clint lol i tend to get them to tight.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@May 23 2007, 05:18 PM~7965640
> *I GOTTA 2 DR '79 CAPRICE! WILL IT WORK? DONT KNOW WHAT BODY IT IS! I DO KNOW IT AINT NO G-BODY! WHAT ABOUT TELESCOPIC UPPER TRAILERS!?
> *


caprice are a b-body,we don't have any for that length made right now,but we can make a set for you at the same price. They are a little longer than the ones we have made up right now.  we don't do telescopic, i think that you would have big problems with the pinion bouncing up and down.I don't think it would be very stable.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 23 2007, 06:12 PM~7965927
> *can u do those chrome springs in 3.5 ton??
> *


no,just the 2-tons and the 2 3/4-tons.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 23 2007, 05:19 PM~7965646
> *oh do you know what kind of powder it is ? and the blocks look good
> *


i believe its called acrilla chrome. Thats probably not spelled right. Thanks i'm glad you like them, do you need any? we have complete set ups too. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 02:40 PM~7963685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the 2 3/4 ton springs,we also have the 2 ton in the same finish. The 2 3/4 tons are 179.95 and the 2 tons are 159.95.
> *


YEAH, THATS WHAT I WAS TALIKING ABOUT! IF THOSE DONT SHINE LIKE CHROME THEN I NEED GLASSES!


----------



## Team CCE

you should see them in person.


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7971091
> *you should see them in person.
> *


i have, about 2 weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7971091
> *you should see them in person.
> *


you guyz really need to work on getting them in bigger tons,you could make some serious cash!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7974748
> *you guyz really need to work on getting them in bigger tons,you could make some serious cash!
> *


x2


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7974748
> *you guyz really need to work on getting them in bigger tons,you could make some serious cash!
> *


it takes forever to get it done,and you can only get it done in large numbers. I mention it to him though.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 25 2007, 08:45 AM~7976123
> *it takes forever to get it done,and you can only get it done in large numbers. I mention it to him though.
> *


Cool, It would be worth it, imean so many people want pre chromed springs! I sure the hell do, :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 25 2007, 09:24 PM~7980577
> *Cool, It would be worth it, imean so many people want pre chromed springs! I sure the hell do,  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea 4ton chrome springs would look crazy on a hopper


----------



## Team CCE

well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?


----------



## pumps77

Can I put a piston tank on a fuerte block. I asked the guy who works out of corpus, and he said that he was gonna try it. Or is CCE gonna make a piston pump soon. If they don't I'm gonna have to remove my CCE logo off and I don't want to do that. I've used CCE a long time and don't wanna change.


----------



## KAKALAK

somebody might not of offered the right price :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 29 2007, 04:32 PM~8000925
> *well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?
> *


I might be here soon. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@May 29 2007, 02:09 PM~8001139
> *Can I put  a piston tank on a fuerte block. I asked the guy who works out of corpus, and he said that he was gonna try it. Or is CCE gonna make a piston pump soon. If they don't I'm gonna have to remove my CCE logo off and I don't want to do that. I've used CCE a long time and don't wanna change.
> *


It looks like a real good posibility in the very near future. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 29 2007, 02:32 PM~8000925
> *well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?
> *


Im liking the springs, them bitches are nasty!!!!!!


----------



## TX REGULATER

YUP i heard from the grapevine that CCE is coming out with a military edetion piston pump and they r calling them da airforce ones :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: good luck brian n company


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@May 29 2007, 06:14 PM~8002696
> *YUP i heard from the grapevine that CCE is coming out with a military edetion piston pump and they r calling them da airforce ones :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin: good luck brian n company
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats a new one.


----------



## pumps77

DAMM, SORRY TO START A WAR CCE TEAM. BUT ANYWAYS THAT'S WHAT I HEARD THAT YALL WERE THINKING ABOUT IT. I'M GONNA BUY A PISTON TANK AND MOUNT IT ON THE FUERTE BLOCK,F-IT IF IT BLOWS UP IT'S MY MONEY AND I DO WHAT I WANT WITH IT.BUT PM ME WHEN THEY COME OUT. THANKS... :werd:


----------



## pfccrider

how much for 2 cyclone pumps, plumbed shiped to pittsburgh 15235, just the pumps and plumbing? thanks


----------



## BIG NICK

i want chrome hopping springs too


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@May 30 2007, 07:22 AM~8006328
> *DAMM, SORRY TO START A WAR CCE TEAM. BUT ANYWAYS THAT'S WHAT I HEARD THAT YALL WERE THINKING ABOUT IT. I'M GONNA BUY A PISTON TANK AND MOUNT IT ON THE FUERTE BLOCK,F-IT IF IT BLOWS UP IT'S MY MONEY AND I DO WHAT I WANT WITH IT.BUT PM ME WHEN THEY COME OUT. THANKS... :werd:
> *


Sure thing, I will let everyone know.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 29 2007, 03:32 PM~8000925
> *well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?
> *


oH IM SURE THERES MORE THAN JUST 2, SOME JUST WONT ADMIT THEY WANNA BUY THEM FROM YOU GUYS, BUT I GUARANTEE IF YOU BUST THEM OUT PEOPLE WILL START BUYING LEFT AND RIGHT, I MEAN COMMON ,THEY ARE NICELY FINISHED SPRINGS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8007181
> *i want chrome hopping springs too
> *


SEE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by pumps77+May 29 2007, 03:09 PM~8001139-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can I put  a piston tank on a fuerte block. I asked the guy who works out of corpus, and he said that he was gonna try it. Or is CCE gonna make a piston pump soon. If they don't I'm gonna have to remove my CCE logo off and I don't want to do that. I've used CCE a long time and don't wanna change.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no homie....just wait....CCE got big plans....new items coming real soon...been on the phone with them a couple times this week already.....as far as the piston goes....just wait....you'll see.....  ....i do think that the fuerte can handle a piston though....got double fuerte in my coupe and building a single fuerte for my fleetwood.....
> <!--QuoteBegin-TX REGULATER_@May 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8002696
> *YUP i heard from the grapevine that CCE is coming out with a military edetion piston pump and they r calling them da airforce ones :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin: good luck brian n company
> *


you really close homie....from what i hear...it should be a nasty pump....great things coming soon....shit you know...you were here ....haha.....

i've ran CCE for yrs and i have to say i'm very pleased.....every product has problems and defects....so don't let anyone fool ya.....they in it to win it....

GOOD JOB TEAM CCE......AND BRIAN...DAMMIT.....YOU OR NORMA CALL ME....THIS IS MIKE FROM TX....you know what i want.... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Norma said she got what you need just give her a call, you know the number


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

YEA SOME CHROME SPRINGS .....

NEED SOME HIGHER END STUFF NOT EVERY ONE WANT'S BASIC


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 05:17 PM~8009568
> *Norma said she got what you need just give her a call, you know the number
> *


sorry I missed your call homie.how was your holiday?


----------



## Team CCE

not to bad,didn't get as much work as i wanted done but it was cool chillin with my bro, louis, and pitbull. How about you?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 06:39 PM~8010168
> *not to bad,didn't get as much work as i wanted done but it was cool chillin with my bro, louis, and pitbull. How about you?
> *


we had a get together at my house all the family came over  so when do you want the lac over there :cheesy: I am broke but I can see if I can go with the guys and have them help me out with gas


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 30 2007, 04:46 PM~8010225
> *we had a get together at my house all the family came over  so when do you want the lac over there :cheesy: I am broke but I can see if I can go with the guys and have them help me out with gas
> *


real soon, still need to finish up this project i got now.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 06:51 PM~8010262
> *real soon, still need to finish up this project i got now.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 30 2007, 04:56 PM~8010292
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


maybe sooner than I think :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 07:00 PM~8010309
> *maybe sooner than I think :biggrin:
> *


let me know homie I will get a credit card if I have to :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

I got some more ideas, they don't stop coming we may end up puttin it all the way up on the bumper,rear wheels off the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 07:12 PM~8010392
> *I got some more ideas, they don't stop coming we may end up puttin it all the way up on the bumper,rear wheels off the ground. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2007, 06:12 PM~8010392
> *I got some more ideas, they don't stop coming we may end up puttin it all the way up on the bumper,rear wheels off the ground. :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER

ALSO HEARD THEY COMING OUT WITH THE MONSTER GREEN 2 BASICALLY THE ONLY DIFFERENCE FROM THE FIRST IS THAT THIS ONE HAS A GRAVITY DISRUPTER!! they brought military and space age technology to make this one ! cant wait to see it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@May 30 2007, 07:59 PM~8011074
> *ALSO HEARD THEY COMING OUT WITH THE MONSTER GREEN 2 BASICALLY THE ONLY DIFFERENCE FROM THE FIRST IS THAT THIS ONE HAS A DISRUPTER!!  they brought military and space age technology to make this one ! cant wait to see it! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WTF???? DAMMIT....WHAT'S NEXT>> A NEUTRON STABILIZER??.....SHIT AIN'T GONNA HOP...IT'S GONNA FLOAT......HAHA...


----------



## pfccrider

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@May 30 2007, 09:44 AM~8007135
> *how much for 2 cyclone pumps, plumbed shiped to pittsburgh 15235, just the pumps and plumbing? thanks
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@May 30 2007, 06:59 PM~8011074
> *ALSO HEARD THEY COMING OUT WITH THE MONSTER GREEN 2 BASICALLY THE ONLY DIFFERENCE FROM THE FIRST IS THAT THIS ONE HAS A GRAVITY DISRUPTER!!  they brought military and space age technology to make this one ! cant wait to see it! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Are you refering to us?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 12:58 PM~8008411
> *no homie....just wait....CCE got big plans....new items coming real soon...been on the phone with them a couple times this week already.....as far as the piston goes....just wait....you'll see.....  ....i do think that the fuerte can handle a piston though....got double fuerte in my coupe and building a single fuerte for my fleetwood.....
> 
> you really close homie....from what i hear...it should be a nasty pump....great things coming soon....shit you know...you were here ....haha.....
> 
> i've ran CCE for yrs and i have to say i'm very pleased.....every product has problems and defects....so don't let anyone fool ya.....they in it to win it....
> 
> GOOD JOB TEAM CCE......AND BRIAN...DAMMIT.....YOU OR NORMA CALL ME....THIS IS MIKE FROM TX....you know what i want.... :biggrin:
> *


hey MR. BOLAS PODEROSAS :biggrin: norma is still waiting for your call, don't be scared.


----------



## 416impala

Whatsup Bruce., Rob here from Altered Altitude


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 31 2007, 10:10 AM~8015034
> *Whatsup Bruce., Rob here from Altered Altitude
> *


hey, whats up man? Hows the scene up ther in canada? alot of low lows?


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8015025
> *hey MR. BOLAS PODEROSAS :biggrin:  norma is still waiting for your call, don't be scared.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


talked to her already.....preciate it......need them parts we talked bout Bruce....you were supposed to let me know when they were done man....haha....i was lucky enough to ask her if ya'll had em yet....i'll post pics of my pump when i'm done with it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

still waitin on a couple more fittings, i think they are on back order. will get ya goin.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 31 2007, 11:59 AM~8015353
> *still waitin on a couple more fittings, i think they are on back order. will get ya goin.
> *


need a complete one(you know what i'm talkin bout) with adex real soon.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 16 2007, 07:05 PM~7919973
> *all your shit is over priced and junk!!! fuck cce
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8007181
> *i want chrome hopping springs too
> *


Me TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those springs look NICE for some powdercoat. They look better than my chrome springs.(Real chrome)

Make those in some 3 1/2 tons please. :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER

Not hating brian and bruce, i just know yall tryin to come out big with some knew products! Good luck! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

thanks, but i would just like to see people get ahead. You know do better, the hoppers and dancers. Just get the work out there of the potential of the pumps that we have had for several years already. Puttin a few different plumbing combo's together that will work great. They have been here all this time but i think these changes will help point people in a new direction for pure power. Soon :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 31 2007, 02:45 PM~8016119
> *Me TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Those springs look NICE for some powdercoat. They look better than my chrome springs.(Real chrome)
> 
> Make those in some 3 1/2 tons please. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 1 2007, 11:33 PM~8027155
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 2 2007, 08:26 AM~8027681
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

We are gettin close to southern showdown, who's coming?


----------



## Big Doe

Got some chrome springs, they are nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2007, 07:29 AM~8037603
> *Got some chrome springs, they are nice  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm glad your happy with the springs, thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

TTT ,TEAM CCE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 4 2007, 10:43 AM~8037680
> *I'm glad your happy with the springs, thanks for the positive feedback.
> *


 :thumbsup: no prob.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2007, 09:29 AM~8037603
> *Got some chrome springs, they are nice  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah they are, i want 3 .5 tons  :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

Do you guys carry anymore of the marzoochi heads with the original design with the white and black o-rings?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 4 2007, 01:42 PM~8039796
> *Do you guys carry anymore of the marzoochi heads with the original design with the white and black o-rings?
> *


they (marzocchi) changed that almost two years ago. No longer available.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

whats up Juan, lookin good wit the truck. Big bangin! :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

Thanks for the call back today Bruce.....appreciate the info....the new part is very nice....public should like it....  ....keep me updated......


----------



## pumpsndumps

THIS SATURDAY IS GOING DOWN...

KAOTICFEST 2007 go to www.kaotickustoms.com for the flyer

Three dancers from Team CCE Hydraulics will be have an exhibition dance at 3pm at the show.




KaoticFest 2007 is June 9th in Vincennes, IN at the Executive Inn. All Day Car Show, Beer Garden, LIVE BAND, Local Rap Artists Sic1Eight and MR. Rousch, Charity Auction, Team CCE Hydraulic Hop, club games, OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY and Wet Tshirt Contest at KAZOOS and more.... www.KaoticKustoms.com for the flyer!!! Register day of show $15. Spectators Free!!! 


THE SHOW IS ALL ABOUT DIVERSITY AND IS OPEN TO ALL TYPES AND STYLES OF CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES & SUVS...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 5 2007, 07:57 PM~8049410
> *Thanks for the call back today Bruce.....appreciate the info....the new part is very nice....public should like it....  ....keep me updated......
> *


no problem, I will let everyone know.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 5 2007, 02:41 PM~8047200
> *whats up Juan, lookin good wit the truck. Big bangin! :thumbsup:
> *



Bruce ,get to work on my top secret pump. :angry: I need it for the Houston LRM. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 6 2007, 07:54 AM~8051541
> *Bruce ,get to work on my top secret pump. :angry: I need it for the Houston LRM. :biggrin:
> *


what's up juan......how's the baby doing??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

The baby is in training to hit the switches.She is growing to fast.


----------



## mac2lac

i want some blocks and backing plates like the ones in that green impala on the brochure :0


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 6 2007, 07:56 AM~8051549
> *The baby is in training to hit the switches.She is growing to fast.
> *



boy do i know the feeling.....crawling today....quinceanera tomorrow.....time goes by so fast....i didn't realize it until i had kids.......good to hear that man.....haven't talked to you in a while.....

so got some big plans for the truck huh......i'm building me a fuerte pump right now.....got the new yblock....man...it's tight....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jun 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8050687
> *THIS SATURDAY IS GOING DOWN...
> 
> KAOTICFEST 2007  go to www.kaotickustoms.com for the flyer
> 
> Three dancers from Team CCE Hydraulics will be have an exhibition dance at 3pm at the show.
> KaoticFest 2007 is June 9th in Vincennes, IN at the Executive Inn. All Day Car Show, Beer Garden, LIVE BAND, Local Rap Artists Sic1Eight and MR. Rousch, Charity Auction, Team CCE Hydraulic Hop, club games, OFFICIAL AFTER PARTY and Wet Tshirt Contest at KAZOOS and more.... www.KaoticKustoms.com for the flyer!!! Register day of show $15. Spectators Free!!!
> THE SHOW IS ALL ABOUT DIVERSITY AND IS OPEN TO ALL TYPES AND STYLES OF CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES & SUVS...
> *


Kaoticfest 2007 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 6 2007, 06:54 AM~8051541
> *Bruce ,get to work on my top secret pump. :angry: I need it for the Houston LRM. :biggrin:
> *


Top secret :uh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 6 2007, 06:56 AM~8051549
> *The baby is in training to hit the switches.She is growing to fast.
> *


sombody has to know how to hit it. :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 6 2007, 09:03 AM~8052284
> *sombody has to know how to hit it. :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up with the lincoln? :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 6 2007, 09:03 AM~8052284
> *sombody has to know how to hit it. :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 7 2007, 08:13 AM~8058905
> *:angry:
> :angry:
> *


you know i'm just playin, bustin balls.


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

good lord, is that Alan...


----------



## Team CCE

this is the new y-block, works great for the fuerte pumps for that extra flow. It has a 1" port going in and 2 - 1/2" ports going out and the one on the top is 1/2 for the dump. They are $49.95.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 8 2007, 08:52 AM~8065406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the new y-block, works great for the fuerte pumps for that extra flow. It has a 1" port going in and 2 - 1/2" ports going out and the one on the top is 1/2 for the dump. They are $49.95.
> *




already got mine.....and they are massive.....bad ass.....good job on this item!!! please have brian or norma call me .....need a price on "secret project".....hahaha...


----------



## Team CCE

got some more new stuff, will be postin it up later :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

A few pics from this weekend at KAOTICFEST...
















































BIG THANK YOU to Clint and Andrew for comin down and representin at our show!!!
Also big thanks to Bryan for hookin us up with posters... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Team CCE out repin' again, cograts to Clint for havin' a great run, we may need to rename your truck flipper :biggrin: , Andrew way to go with new look :thumbsup: it will be great to see ya in action in Vegas  , Travis good job for makin time. Congrats to Kaotic kustoms for doin' a great job on the show, looks like it was a blast. Wish I could of been there


----------



## Team CCE

You know i'm just f--kin with ya Travis, looks great, oustanding performance. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

We couldn't do it without you guys. I think I'll have to call it "The Hopping Dent" :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i wish Bryan L. was still around. hes the one who hooked me up with your guys' stuff. still no complaints, after 4 years this august.


----------



## pumpsndumps

oh yeah, just two more pics from Kaoticfest...

Andrew, the rookie passed out....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 11 2007, 08:34 PM~8086516
> *We couldn't do it without you guys. I think I'll have to call it "The Hopping Dent"  :biggrin:
> *


  You still coming to Houston in July?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 12 2007, 08:50 AM~8088424
> * You still coming to Houston in July?
> *



WE'LL KNOW HERE IN A WEEK OR SO!


----------



## BigDbabygirl

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jun 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8084842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Team CCE out repin' again, cograts to Clint for havin' a great run, we may need to rename your truck flipper  :biggrin: , Andrew way to go with new look  :thumbsup: it will be great to see ya in action in Vegas  , Travis good job for makin time. Congrats to Kaotic kustoms for doin' a great job on the show*, looks like it was a blast. Wish I could of been there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pumpsndumps_@Jun 11 2007, 10:24 PM~8086938
> *oh yeah, just two more pics from Kaoticfest...
> 
> Andrew, the rookie passed out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

this is one new design of backing plates, this one comes with the fuerte pump or is available separately for $59.95 with rods. The top one is the old design.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8105547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one new design of backing plates, this one comes with the fuerte pump or is available separately for $59.95 with rods. The top one is the old design.
> *


love the bottom 1...all's we need now is 2 make a CCE PISTON TANK 2 
mount with it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jun 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8105633
> *love the bottom 1...all's we need now is 2 make a CCE PISTON TANK 2
> mount with it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  workin on it.


----------



## Lee337

do you have a new backing plate design for the street pumps?

the new one for the fuerte pump looks nice & classy


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

put new front clip on 2day,paint early next week


----------



## Team CCE

lookin forward to denver should be interesting.  :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Dont let Bryan forget to pick my ace up at the airport....Im ready for PT's... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

i'd like a fuerte block like the new backing plate......that would look damn good.....


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

new y block and backing plate is cool as hell ill be down soon to snag mine. look good on my pump sittin on the garage floor lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 29 2007, 01:32 PM~8000925
> *well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?
> *


x2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 :biggrin: :biggrin: make some3 tons already


----------



## juiced_64

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jun 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8105633
> *love the bottom 1...all's we need now is 2 make a CCE PISTON TANK 2
> mount with it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## magicmike

I say yes to chrome springs. but as long as they dont callapse like the red ones you all sell.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jun 15 2007, 09:48 AM~8109858
> *Dont let Bryan forget to pick my ace up at the airport....Im ready for PT's... :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY FORGOTEN :biggrin: WE'LL REMEMBER RIGHT AFTER I ROOF YOUR TRUCK!


----------



## pumpsndumps

Maybe I should let you dance my truck if you can roof it. All I can do is gently lay it on its side...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8109672
> *lookin forward to denver should be interesting.   :biggrin:
> *


VERY INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8111525
> *I say yes to chrome springs. but as long as they dont callapse like the red ones you all sell.
> *


almost ever spring takes a set, that don't mean they are shot they are just broke in. The key is to put more that what you need at first, let them take a set, then trim more if necessary. The chrome springs come in 2-ton which are the purples , and 2 3/4-ton which are the red ones.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

The super stroker cylinders have a half inch port? Is it gona be cool to use those with 1 cce comp pump to the front (for now until i get a 1" port pump)


----------



## magicmike

super strokes are great cylinders . no copmplaints for me


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 16 2007, 11:29 AM~8116717
> *The super stroker cylinders have a half inch port?    Is it gona be cool to use those with 1 cce comp pump to the front (for now until i get a 1" port pump)
> *


They come with a 3/8 port. It would work fine with the comp. pump, with the 3/8 ports. The 3/8 port will work great even with #8 hoses, if you look at the inside diameter of a 3/8pipe thread to #8jic its the same size all the way threw, and its the same size as the inside diameter of a #8 hose. No need to go any bigger, thats my opinion.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8117042
> *They come with a 3/8 port. It would work fine with the comp. pump, with the 3/8 ports. The 3/8 port will work great even with #8 hoses, if you look at the inside diameter of a 3/8pipe thread to #8jic its the same size all the way threw, and its the same size as the inside diameter of a #8 hose. No need to go any bigger, thats my opinion.
> *



tight work :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

need some italians..what the price on them nowadays..


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 16 2007, 08:03 PM~8118601
> *need some italians..what the price on them nowadays..
> *


the Italians are $59.95 ea.


----------



## capriceman75

hell yea yall need to get chrome springs in stock asap,quit bullshiten,lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 19 2007, 09:15 AM~8133511
> *the Italians are $59.95 ea.
> *



FYI they are advertised in LRM for $59.95 a pair. 

I need 2 at the advertised price.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NaptownSwangin




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 19 2007, 07:32 AM~8133599
> *hell yea yall need to get chrome springs in stock asap,quit bullshiten,lol
> *


we got some , in 2-ton and 2 3/4-ton, look a couple pages back.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 19 2007, 08:10 AM~8133802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Unfortunately that was a misprint.


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@May 30 2007, 09:22 AM~8006328
> *DAMM, SORRY TO START A WAR CCE TEAM. BUT ANYWAYS THAT'S WHAT I HEARD THAT YALL WERE THINKING ABOUT IT. I'M GONNA BUY A PISTON TANK AND MOUNT IT ON THE FUERTE BLOCK,F-IT IF IT BLOWS UP IT'S MY MONEY AND I DO WHAT I WANT WITH IT.BUT PM ME WHEN THEY COME OUT. THANKS... :werd:
> *


i gotta piston on a fatboy block(old style fayboy)! works fine!


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 24 2007, 11:37 AM~7969760
> *caprice are a b-body,we don't have any for that length made right now,but we can make a set for you at the same price. They are a little longer than the ones we have made up right now.   we don't do telescopic, i think that you would have big problems with the pinion bouncing up and down.I don't think it would be very stable.
> *


im ready to get those upper trailer arms for my car! should i just call and mention the "LIL" topic?!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 19 2007, 03:43 PM~8136497
> *im ready to get those upper trailer arms for my car! should i just call and mention the "LIL" topic?!
> *


You could just ask for the adjustable trailering arms, all the girls know what they are. What kind of car you got?


----------



## rudeboi3

'79 caprice


----------



## TX REGULATER

hey what up with all the washers on the rods on that pistons? U trying to add weight homie?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 19 2007, 03:56 PM~8136551
> *'79 caprice
> *


we'll have to make some up the right length, we got some g-body ones ready to go but the caprice ones are a little longer. Not a problem though we have everything just need to weld them up,  can have them done right away. Give me a call tomorrow if your ready, ask for me my name is Bruce.


----------



## TX REGULATER

OK bruce or brian what up with dem all washers on that piston pic? Just wanna things that make u go hummmmmmm?           uffin: uffin:


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jun 19 2007, 06:04 PM~8136585-->
> 
> 
> 
> we'll have to make some up the right length, we got some g-body ones ready to go but the caprice ones are a little longer. Not a problem though we have everything just need to weld them up,   can have them done right away. Give me a call tomorrow if your ready, ask for me my name is Bruce.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok! you'll hear from me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TX REGULATER_@Jun 19 2007, 05:58 PM~8136559
> *hey what up with all the washers on the rods on that pistons? U trying to add weight homie?
> *


lol......i couldnt get the washers on the other side of the block plus the rod was not threaded so had to make it work!


----------



## TX REGULATER

B careful with dem rods theyll break ur best bet is get sum industrial grade all thread im runnin 14 batterys oh ya make sure u double nut them


----------



## rudeboi3

those are the rods that came with the longer tank


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 19 2007, 04:39 PM~8136468
> *i gotta piston on a fatboy block(old style fayboy)! works fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice


----------



## rudeboi3

thanks homie! i try!


----------



## pumps77

MAN IF YOU CAN DO IT CCE CAN DO IT... SLOWLY SLIPPING TO THE DARK SIDE...ONLY TIME WILL TELL......


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jun 19 2007, 04:58 PM~8136559
> *hey what up with all the washers on the rods on that pistons? U trying to add weight homie?
> *



maybe the rods are too long... :dunno:


----------



## monte88

I STILL NEED A PRICE ON REAR CHROME SPRINGS FOR A 83 CADDY COUPE--I HAVE 2 PUMPS AND 8 BATTERYS IN THE TRUNK,WITH 12S IN THE REAR.I PERFER A CHROME SPRING IF U HAVE ANY THAT WILL WORK LET ME KNOW


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 05:53 PM~7705713
> *the top cups are $39.95 a pair.
> *


I NEED A COUPLE !!
DO YOU TAKE PAYPAL !?
CAN U SHIPE THEM TO 92530 " LAKE ELSINORE " ?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jun 19 2007, 04:08 PM~8136609
> *OK bruce or brian what up with dem all washers on that piston pic? Just wanna things that make u go hummmmmmm?                     uffin:  uffin:
> *


I really don't know, we don't have a piston tank yet  ,but it looks like to me he had to make his own rods because most tank rods, even other brands, are only long enough for a standard size block not the fatboy. Looks like those were a little to long so he spaced them out with the washers.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Jun 20 2007, 07:09 AM~8140482
> *MAN IF YOU CAN DO IT CCE CAN DO IT... SLOWLY SLIPPING TO THE DARK SIDE...ONLY TIME WILL TELL......
> *


dark side :uh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jun 20 2007, 07:42 AM~8140645
> *I STILL NEED A PRICE ON REAR CHROME SPRINGS FOR A 83 CADDY COUPE--I HAVE 2 PUMPS AND 8 BATTERYS IN THE TRUNK,WITH 12S IN THE REAR.I PERFER A CHROME SPRING IF U HAVE ANY THAT WILL WORK LET ME KNOW
> *


we have the pre-cuts,will work great but they are blue. The only chrome we have right now are the 2-tons and the 2 3/4-tons,you would need to cut them down. I would put the cut end at the top,so you don't see it. If you decide to run with them. Oh the price is 159.95 on the 2-tons and 179.95 on the 2 3/4-ton.


----------



## Lee337

do you have a new backing plate design for the street pumps?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jun 20 2007, 03:57 PM~8143450
> *do you have a new backing plate design for the street pumps?
> *


not yet, still kickin some ideas around.


----------



## TX REGULATER

For them guys talkin bout the darkside, I wouldnt mind seeing bruce , brian, and ron hooking up to come out with CCE DARK SIDE EDITION pumps. Making the meanest looking piston bascically :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jun 20 2007, 06:20 PM~8143571
> *For them guys talkin bout the darkside, I wouldnt mind seeing bruce , brian, and ron hooking up to come out with CCE DARK SIDE EDITION pumps. Making the meanest looking piston bascically :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Uhhhh....NO. :twak:


----------



## TX REGULATER

Ive seen the old cce pistons awhile back n thought they mite need more work to them!


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 20 2007, 05:46 PM~8143383
> *I really don't know, we don't have a piston tank yet   ,but it looks like to me he had to make his own rods because most tank rods, even other brands, are only long enough for a standard size block not the fatboy. Looks like those were a little to long so he spaced them out with the washers.
> *


had to make it work! love my CCE stuff but i had to beef it up a little. but your right about the rods and blocks! i had it on my competition block but the fatboy got me more inches with & without being charged! cant wait to see what you guys come with next!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jun 20 2007, 06:20 PM~8144244
> *Ive seen the old cce pistons awhile back n thought they mite need more work to them!
> *


old pistons? If you are refering to a piston tank, we haven't had one yet. We have tested a few in some of our cars, but were workin on one now to add to our product list.


----------



## MINT'Z

yo how much for a set of 14x7 KOs with tires


----------



## TX REGULATER

Yes, the old pistons, QUOTe u just got to know how to make it look like a normal pump! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   I know what i seen and it was no UFO!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jun 21 2007, 12:07 PM~8148321
> *yo how much for a set of 14x7 KOs with tires
> *


$699.00 to your door, with accessories. Thats a 175-70 tire.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 20 2007, 06:22 PM~8143588
> *Uhhhh....NO. :twak:
> *



ALWAYS HATIN'


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 21 2007, 06:28 PM~8150057
> *ALWAYS HATIN'
> *



I'm not hating. There just doesnt seem any logic for 2 competitors to come together on a piston.

Black Magic has one, CCE should have one.

So there.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Bruce...

Do your reverse deep cups come with a cylinder hole of 1 5/8"?

Those will work with competitors "proballs" or whatever they are called, right?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

quick shipping :thumbsup: 
cylinders came today..ordered em monday or tuesday


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 21 2007, 09:04 PM~8150975
> *quick shipping  :thumbsup:
> cylinders came today..ordered em monday or tuesday
> *


sorry to hear about your cylinders


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 09:08 PM~8151413
> *sorry to hear about your cylinders
> *


 hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

do you guys still have these shirts?


----------



## impala_631

cce= :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 10:08 PM~8151413
> *sorry to hear about your cylinders
> *


lmao..it's a hard job but somebody's got to do it.


nah, i got the superstrokers..i've heard good things, we'll see.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 21 2007, 09:43 PM~8152119
> *do you guys still have these shirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haven't had those in about three years.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 21 2007, 04:32 PM~8150074
> *Bruce...
> 
> Do your reverse deep cups come with a cylinder hole of 1 5/8"?
> 
> Those will work with competitors "proballs" or whatever they are called, right?
> *


the cylinder hole is 1 5/8in. as long as the cylinder is not bigger than that, your ok, but the extended ones my encounter a problem because they are machined with a round inner to fit our swivel cups (power balls). All the other one are square tops.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2007, 08:08 PM~8151413
> *sorry to hear about your cylinders
> *


When was the last time you had our cylinders? :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 22 2007, 06:49 AM~8153250
> *lmao..it's a hard job but somebody's got to do it.
> nah, i got the superstrokers..i've heard good things, we'll see.
> *


lol i couldnt help it.....let us know how they do :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 22 2007, 09:09 AM~8153643
> *When was the last time you had our cylinders?  :dunno:
> *


2004.....didnt last a week on a simple front only setup running 36 volts.......


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 22 2007, 09:08 AM~8153633
> *the cylinder hole is 1 5/8in. as long as the cylinder is not bigger than that, your ok, but the extended ones my encounter a problem because they are machined with a round inner to fit our swivel cups (power balls). All the other one are square tops.
> *



So the REGULAR size will work with the square top swivel balls? That was my main concern...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2007, 08:52 AM~8154323
> *So the REGULAR size will work with the square top swivel balls? That was my main concern...
> *


Yes


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 22 2007, 08:30 AM~8154185
> *2004.....didnt last a week on a simple front only setup running 36 volts.......
> *


I'm not to sure which ones you had, but a lot has changed since then.


----------



## DZN customs

I was hesitant to go back to CCE, but I couldn't be happier with the products and service I got from them recently.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

i recenlty ordered a coil-over setup and got it in 2 days and the parts look great. I'll never buy from anyone else again :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## NaptownSwangin




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 23 2007, 06:29 PM~8162621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that looks familiar


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:0


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 23 2007, 07:28 PM~8162893
> *dam that looks familiar
> *


SMALL SHOW=USED MOTORS
THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR

TAKE NOTICE ON THE SECOND PIC, THE BACK WHEELS ARE OFF OF THE GROUND


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8167145
> *SMALL SHOW=USED MOTORS
> THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR
> 
> TAKE NOTICE ON THE SECOND PIC, THE BACK WHEELS ARE OFF OF THE GROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Clean lookin truck!


----------



## pumpsndumps

Looks good andrew...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun , 08:49 AM~~
> *haven't had those in about three years.
> *



what u guys got 4 shirts now a days? yeah i bought that one about 3 years ago. i still wear it, but its permanently dirty and i want me a nice one. 


hey i have a question for you too, at the 1999 dance comp in vegas, was bryan l using CCE in the "viper" i was looking in that 30 years of LRM and didnt see his truck in there and it started to make me wonder...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh yeah, im thinking about ordering accumulators soon, do you need the Accumulator Fill Chuck 710.610 to fill them? i thought they had a schrader valve on the end of them to fill them...


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 24 2007, 10:54 PM~8168780
> *Clean lookin truck!
> *



THANKS GILBERT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 24 2007, 11:47 PM~8169778
> *what u guys got 4 shirts now a days? yeah i bought that one about 3 years ago. i still wear it, but its permanently dirty and i want me a nice one.
> hey i have a question for you too, at the 1999 dance comp in vegas, was bryan l using CCE in the "viper" i was looking in that 30 years of LRM and didnt see his truck in there and it started to make me wonder...
> *


No, he didn't. I'll see if I can get some pics of the new shirts on here tomorrow.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8167145
> *SMALL SHOW=USED MOTORS
> THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR
> 
> TAKE NOTICE ON THE SECOND PIC, THE BACK WHEELS ARE OFF OF THE GROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, that looks crazy. Way to go Andrew, good job. I love the new look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

I think that Clint's truck is going to look like its been dropped off of an overpass on its side. :biggrin: Man that think flips hard. :thumbsup: I feel sorry for the truck, but when it flips it flips hard and fast.


----------



## Team CCE

I love that truck, I don't think I have ever seen a truck flip in mid air, like that one does. Everyone else kind of rolls over on the side. So cool :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

I thank you. So how are things down south?


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jun 25 2007, 12:06 AM~8168853
> *Looks good andrew...
> *


 yes its does, where was u at piper ?????


----------



## pumpsndumps

Drunk at a bachelor party in Evansville...


----------



## Team CCE

Dam sounds like you had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 26 2007, 03:50 PM~8181543
> *I thank you. So how are things down south?
> *


Hot, and a little muggy. We needed the rain, its been so dry the bluegrass state is lookin a little brown. Are you going to be around sunday?


----------



## timdog57

Hey Bruce did you get my PM?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup fellow's......TEAM CCE :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

do you guys at cce sell them long motors that black magic is talking about


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 28 2007, 02:58 PM~8196202
> *do you guys at cce sell them long motors that black magic is talking about
> *


 Which ones are you talkin' about? What is black magic sayin'?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 28 2007, 07:52 AM~8193554
> *Hey Bruce did you get my PM?
> *


yes, sorry I didn't get to it until late, its been busy here today.


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 29 2007, 02:32 PM~8000925
> *well that makes at least two people interested in crome hopping springs,what does everyone else think?
> *


YEAH BUT I WANT THEM ON 4-4.5 TON HOMIE FOR MY HOPPER. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

HEY MR CCE I'VE BEEN HAVIN A HARD TIME FINDING MARZACHII SEALS FOR #11 AND WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAD THESE BECAUSE JESSICA AT BLACKMAGIC TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE OUT AND ALSO SAID TO HOLLA AT YOU AND CHECK SINCE YALL ARE THE BIG DOGGS TO DISTRIBUTE MARZACHII SEALS AND MISC.. I SURE DO MISS "EL SANCHO" AT THE SHOW DANCIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE SEALS IM LOOKIN FOR. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. "SKIES THA LIMIT"








#11








#9
BUT I ALSO NEED FOR #9 ALSO PLUS THE SHAFT SEALS FOR BOTH, SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE OR CARRY THEM. THANKS:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2007, 07:41 PM~8197882
> *HEY MR CCE I'VE BEEN HAVIN A HARD TIME FINDING MARZACHII SEALS FOR #11 AND WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAD THESE BECAUSE JESSICA AT BLACKMAGIC TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE OUT AND ALSO SAID TO HOLLA AT YOU AND CHECK SINCE YALL ARE THE BIG DOGGS TO DISTRIBUTE MARZACHII SEALS AND MISC.. I SURE DO MISS "EL SANCHO" AT THE SHOW DANCIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE SEALS IM LOOKIN FOR. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. "SKIES THA LIMIT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9
> BUT I ALSO NEED FOR #9 ALSO PLUS THE SHAFT SEALS FOR BOTH, SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE OR CARRY THEM. THANKS:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## C-LO9492

HEY BRO I GOT THE PRICE BUT WHAT WAS FOR 35.99?? BECAUSE THE STEEL KIT I THINK WAS 10.95, WHAT ABOUT THE PRICE FOR THE #9 MARZACHII? CAN YOU POST HE PICS FOR THE #9, #11 ALUM PLEASE I WOULD APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE.. I LIKE THE 64 THAT YOU HAVE IN THE SHOWROOM FLOOR ON YOUR SITE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 3 2007, 01:50 AM~8224437
> *HEY BRO I GOT THE PRICE BUT WHAT WAS FOR 35.99?? BECAUSE THE STEEL KIT I THINK WAS 10.95, WHAT ABOUT THE PRICE FOR THE #9 MARZACHII? CAN YOU POST HE PICS FOR THE #9, #11 ALUM PLEASE I WOULD APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE.. I LIKE THE 64 THAT YOU HAVE IN THE SHOWROOM FLOOR ON YOUR SITE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The $35.95 is for the whole kit. The $10.95 is for just the steel seal, the one that goes over the splined shaft on the gear, between the motor and the gear. I have to wait for sam to get back, she's our web master she down loads the pics for me. What did you want pics of the seal kits? Oh and the #9 marzocchi is $99.95.


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8227406
> *The $35.95 is for the whole kit. The $10.95 is for just the steel seal, the one that goes over the splined shaft on the gear, between the motor and the gear. I have to wait for sam to get back, she's our web master she down loads the pics for me. What did you want pics of the seal kits? Oh and the #9 marzocchi is $99.95.
> *


YEAH BRO IF DID NOT MIND.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 4 2007, 12:57 AM~8232232
> *YEAH BRO IF DID NOT MIND.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can't today, but I'll upload them in the morning hopfully have them on here tomorrow.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## red_ghost

Hey guys, I have a suggestion for your strut tower cups w/ swivel ball. I think you should make them the same size or close to the size of a powerball, becasue they are way too big for the rear struts of a lot of GM strut cars. I had to have mine milled to fit for the rear. This would also allow for a little more creativity in mounting and diffrent appliations.


----------



## ski187ttle

will cool cars have a stand up at the southern showdown?>


----------



## pumpsndumps

Just got back from Denver. One hell of a weekend for TEAM CCE. 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Radical Dance. 1st Bryan with the purple car w/ a 29. 2nd Clint Perkins in Jackhammer with a 28 and 3rd Bryan in the T&D Blue truck with a 26. Street Dance Class - 1st Place Travis Piper in the Silver Kaotic Blazer with a 27. Also, Bryan and Bruce took 1st in the Truck Hop with 85 inches. Congrats to everyone who went and represented. Also, big props to "The Rookie" Andrew Flemming in the Street Dance Class. Would have been in the top three if a collar wouldnt have stripped off the cylinder.... All this plus not to mention, we partied like ROCKSTARS with the Corona flowing Saturday night! Big thanks to DD (deedee) for gettin us in with no cover charges all across the mile high city Saturday night!!!

See everyone this coming weekend at Southern Showdown...

PS> Found out im going to be a DAD this weekend too!!! GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## showandgo

congrats travis. good job team cce in denver


----------



## S10lifted

Will you sell just the teflon heart shaped piece that are on the older style pumpheads? I need a few for the older marz. heads and a few for the super flow #5 or whatever they are called. Let me know Thanks


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Congrats out to Team CCE


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8227406
> *The $35.95 is for the whole kit. The $10.95 is for just the steel seal, the one that goes over the splined shaft on the gear, between the motor and the gear. I have to wait for sam to get back, she's our web master she down loads the pics for me. What did you want pics of the seal kits? Oh and the #9 marzocchi is $99.95.
> *


so 26 bucks for a rebuild kit?????? :uh:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 9 2007, 11:18 PM~8271006
> *Just got back from Denver.  One hell of a weekend for TEAM CCE.  1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Radical Dance.  1st Bryan with the purple car w/ a 29. 2nd Clint Perkins in Jackhammer with a 28 and 3rd Bryan in the T&D Blue truck with a 26.  Street Dance Class - 1st Place Travis Piper in the Silver Kaotic Blazer with a 27.  Also, Bryan and Bruce took 1st in the Truck Hop with 85 inches.  Congrats to everyone who went and represented.  Also, big props to "The Rookie" Andrew Flemming in the Street Dance Class.  Would have been in the top three if a collar wouldnt have stripped off the cylinder....  All this plus not to mention, we partied like ROCKSTARS with the Corona flowing Saturday night!  Big thanks to DD (deedee) for gettin us in with no cover charges all across the mile high city Saturday night!!!
> 
> See everyone this coming weekend at Southern Showdown...
> 
> PS>  Found out im going to be a DAD this weekend too!!!  GOOD TIMES!!!
> *




The Mazda will be prepped and dressed for this one :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8271006
> *Just got back from Denver.  One hell of a weekend for TEAM CCE.  1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Radical Dance.  1st Bryan with the purple car w/ a 29. 2nd Clint Perkins in Jackhammer with a 28 and 3rd Bryan in the T&D Blue truck with a 26.  Street Dance Class - 1st Place Travis Piper in the Silver Kaotic Blazer with a 27.  Also, Bryan and Bruce took 1st in the Truck Hop with 85 inches.  Congrats to everyone who went and represented.  Also, big props to "The Rookie" Andrew Flemming in the Street Dance Class.  Would have been in the top three if a collar wouldnt have stripped off the cylinder....  All this plus not to mention, we partied like ROCKSTARS with the Corona flowing Saturday night!  Big thanks to DD (deedee) for gettin us in with no cover charges all across the mile high city Saturday night!!!
> 
> See everyone this coming weekend at Southern Showdown...
> 
> PS>  Found out im going to be a DAD this weekend too!!!  GOOD TIMES!!!
> *



 Congratulations !!


----------



## rollmodel

Had a great time this past weekend and hope to repeat it this weekend! The trucks did well and and I can't wait to see what comes in the near future for this team. I also think that everyone on here should know, that we could not do this without the support of each other. I personally owe thanks to Bryan,Tradd,Bruce,my son Andrew,and my partner Doug. JackHammer would not be where it is today with out your contributions. THATS REAL! :worship: 


THANK YOU!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 10 2007, 10:04 AM~8273674
> *Congrats out to Team CCE
> *



Thank you.


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 10 2007, 10:19 PM~8278827
> * Congratulations !!
> *


yes nice work guys. sorry to hear that andrew,maybe at show down in ky.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 10 2007, 09:28 PM~8278929
> *Had a great time this past weekend and hope to repeat it this weekend! The trucks did well and and I can't wait to see what comes in the near future for this team. I also think that everyone on here should know, that we could not do this without the support of each other. I personally owe thanks to Bryan,Tradd,Bruce,my son Andrew,and my partner Doug. JackHammer would not be where it is today with out your contributions. THATS REAL!  :worship:
> THANK YOU!
> *


CONGRATS BRO CLINT


----------



## stinkinlincoln




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Jul 6 2007, 11:02 AM~8248267
> *will cool cars have a stand up at the southern showdown?>
> *


stand up?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 6 2007, 08:03 AM~8247026
> *Hey guys, I have a suggestion for your strut tower cups w/ swivel ball.  I think you should make them the same size or close to the size of a powerball, becasue they are way too big for the rear struts of a lot of GM strut cars.  I had to have mine milled to fit for the rear.  This would also allow for a little more creativity in mounting and diffrent appliations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good, but it would definately have to be more universal though.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 10 2007, 06:53 AM~8273294
> *Will you sell just the teflon heart shaped piece that are on the older style pumpheads?  I need a few for the older marz. heads and a few for the super flow #5 or whatever they are called.  Let me know Thanks
> *


don't have anything for the old marzocchi heads left, and the #5 extreme flow kits are $35.95.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 10 2007, 07:28 PM~8278929
> *Had a great time this past weekend and hope to repeat it this weekend! The trucks did well and and I can't wait to see what comes in the near future for this team. I also think that everyone on here should know, that we could not do this without the support of each other. I personally owe thanks to Bryan,Tradd,Bruce,my son Andrew,and my partner Doug. JackHammer would not be where it is today with out your contributions. THATS REAL!  :worship:
> THANK YOU!
> *


We do this as a TEAM. Which grows stronger together, as we go along. I could not ask for a better group of people to be part of a team with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 10 2007, 09:26 PM~8280090
> *CONGRATS BRO CLINT
> *


Carlton, sorry you couldn't be there with us but this weekend will all be together. Southern Showdown 07 Team CCE will be there in full. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8286340
> *Carlton, sorry you couldn't be there with us but this weekend will all be together. Southern Showdown 07     Team CCE will be there in full. :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir promise 2 b there ...with bell on & swithbox in my hand :biggrin: :biggrin: 
heading out on friday,will touch bass with u when i hit the hightway
..  I'M SOOOO EXCITED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Ahhh, nother long night in the shop... Gettin the blazer ready for this weekend!!! Cant wait for this weekend...

BRUCE, be on the lookout for a MAZDA or Toyota for me...!!!

TEAM CCE 2007 gonna be doin big thangs this weekend...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 10 2007, 09:28 PM~8278929
> *Had a great time this past weekend and hope to repeat it this weekend! The trucks did well and and I can't wait to see what comes in the near future for this team. I also think that everyone on here should know, that we could not do this without the support of each other. I personally owe thanks to Bryan,Tradd,Bruce,my son Andrew,and my partner Doug. JackHammer would not be where it is today with out your contributions. THATS REAL!  :worship:
> THANK YOU!
> *




thats cool man. its so true we do this together i tell you when i was puting the truck back together i couldnt have done it if i hadnt learned what i know from you you guys done so much more for me than help build me a truck you tought me what you had learned and i will carry that forever thanks to you and doug and andrew moose and joice( for feeding us and giving us a bed lol) been too long we all need to get together soon.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

whats up guys see you all this weekend :wave: :wave:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 11 2007, 11:16 PM~8289685
> *Ahhh, nother long night in the shop...  Gettin the blazer ready for this weekend!!!  Cant wait for this weekend...
> 
> BRUCE, be on the lookout for a MAZDA or Toyota for me...!!!
> 
> TEAM CCE 2007 gonna be doin big thangs this weekend...
> *


lets see mazda or toyota hmmmm


----------



## TX REGULATER

dont know but i havent herd bout juans mazda in a while?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8295084
> *dont know but i havent herd bout juans mazda in a while?
> *


Its always at Car Shows ,it was at the Texas Made show this past weekend.

It will be at the Pancho claus show this Sunday 07/15/07 and at LRM on 07/22/07.


Juan KT, representing CCE


----------



## TX REGULATER

well then is the truck rear worked on again? last year at the los magnificos i thought it could of done 89 but the rear was restricting it


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 12 2007, 06:09 PM~8296114
> *well then  is the truck rear worked on  again? last year at the los magnificos  i thought it could of done 89 but the rear was restricting it
> *



Last Month at the 104.9 show at reliant it did 94 with the same suspension.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 12 2007, 07:46 PM~8296737
> *Last Month at the 104.9 show at reliant it did 94 with the same suspension.
> *


94 thats it? :biggrin: hahahahah just playin'. thats pretty good but did it get stuck?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 06:50 AM~8299951
> *94 thats it? :biggrin:  hahahahah just playin'. thats pretty good but did it get stuck?
> *


No , it did not get stuck. I just received my new custom CCE springs in the mail this morning .I will try them this Sunday at the show.


Juan KT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 13 2007, 06:59 AM~8299972
> *No , it did not get stuck. I just received my new custom CCE springs in the mail this morning .I will try them this Sunday at the show.
> Juan KT
> *


Do you mean the houston lowrider show? Do you have more room to go higher in the back without gettin stuck? And I would also love to volunteer my services to hit the switch if for some reason you can't make it or you break a finger or loose you hand in a wood chipper. :biggrin:


----------



## DZN customs

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 13 2007, 08:59 AM~8299972
> *No , it did not get stuck. I just received my new custom CCE springs in the mail this morning .I will try them this Sunday at the show.
> Juan KT
> *



Custom Springs??


----------



## Team CCE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
this is the olds that I mentioned a few pages back. Single pump 10 batteries, 1 1/2x3/16 box, and 1/8x1 1/2 angle rack. One fuerte pump to the nose w/ adex.


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up CCE all the way from chicago


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8302525
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
> this is the olds that I mentioned a few pages back. Single pump 10 batteries, 1 1/2x3/16 box, and 1/8x1 1/2 angle rack. One fuerte pump to the nose w/ adex.
> *


wow thats a bad ass olds team CCE keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 13 2007, 01:58 PM~8302942
> *whats up CCE all the way from chicago
> *


whats up chi-town? :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 13 2007, 01:58 PM~8302942
> *whats up CCE all the way from chicago
> *


thats a bad ass cutty you got there, looks familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:00 PM~8302442
> *Do you mean the houston lowrider show? Do you have more room to go higher in the back without gettin stuck? And I would also love to volunteer my services to hit the switch if for some reason you can't make it or you break a finger or loose you hand in a wood chipper. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:07 PM~8302506
> *Custom Springs??
> *



 ,Top Secret


----------



## TX REGULATER

yea i heard yall coming out with a wammy piston pump! sounds crazy! good luck cce! u should name it devestater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 03:09 PM~8302525
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
> this is the olds that I mentioned a few pages back. Single pump 10 batteries, 1 1/2x3/16 box, and 1/8x1 1/2 angle rack. One fuerte pump to the nose w/ adex.
> *


whats up homie.I didn't know you were in town for the cruise.you should have called me I would have came out


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 12 2007, 01:16 AM~8289685
> *
> TEAM CCE 2007 gonna be doin big thangs this weekend...
> *



Real talk....


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE CCE GUYS AT SHOWDOWN,
BIG WEEK END FOR CCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

WHAT'S UP CCE. I KNOW I'M LATE IN HE GAME IN REGARDS TO THIS POST. BUT FIRST WOULD LIKE TO SAY YOUR PRODUCTS LOOK VERY INNOVATIVE AND YOUR CHROME COILS ARE A STEP AHEAD THAN CHROME :biggrin: . ON A EARLIER TOPIC YOU GUYS WERE INTRODUCING YOUR DEEP CUPS AND POWER BALLS. ALSO THE SUBJECT OF LAYING THE REAR DOWN LOWER. SO I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS FOR YOU GUYS TO SET ME STRAIGHT SO I CAN GET MY ORDER IN ORDER:

1. CAN I USE (ADAPT OR INSTALL) YOUR POWER BALLS AND DEEP CUPS ON MY CURRENT (NON CCE) CYLINDERS?

2. IF I DO HAVE TO USE YOUR CYLINDERS. DO THEY COME PLATED/POLISHED?

3. DOES YOUR CYLINDERS COME WITH TRIPLE O RINGS FOR LONG LEAK PROOF RELIABILITY?

4. DO YOU GUYS POWDER COAT (CHROME) OTHER PARTS NON HYDRAULIC PARTS IF SHIPPED TO YOU GUYS AND BACK?

5. DO YOU GUYS HAVE A LOCAL DISTRIBUTOR IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA (FOR PARTS SERVICES ETC.)?

APPRECIATE YOUR RESPONSE AND THANKS IN ADVANCE.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Those chrome coils are nice!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 15 2007, 03:08 PM~8312957
> *Those chrome coils are nice!
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE REST OF THE CCE TEAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 02:51 PM~8303379
> *thats a bad ass cutty you got there, looks familiar. :biggrin:
> *


thanxs so whats up keeping u real busy i c


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 02:44 PM~8303324
> *whats up chi-town? :wave:
> *


whats up homie  los neighbors 4 life!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 13 2007, 08:06 PM~8305114
> * ,Top Secret
> *


custom.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2007, 03:48 PM~8308956
> *whats up homie.I didn't know you were in town for the cruise.you should have called me I would have came out
> *


sorry homie, it was a bad trip for me a lot of problems took forever to get there. It was kinda last minute too. I left to get home early.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 15 2007, 01:29 PM~8313026
> *HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE REST OF THE CCE TEAM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


carlton i'm glad you made it wish you could have hung out longer, but give me a call asap. It was a good trip home?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 15 2007, 10:07 PM~8316198
> *thanxs so whats up keeping u real busy i c
> *


yea its was kinda busy around here last week, this week end was great, I could definately use some more sleep. Next week were off to houston. The fun never stops. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 15 2007, 10:10 PM~8316220
> *whats up homie    los neighbors 4 life!
> *


I don't have a computer at home so I only get to get on here at work. Yesterday we were at the show until about 6:30 p.m.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Jul 15 2007, 11:10 PM~8316220-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homie    * los neighbors 4 life!*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 09:07 AM~8317796
> *yea its was kinda busy around here last week, this week end was great, I could definately use some more sleep. Next week were off to houston. The fun never stops. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: why sleep?? 

hey bro as long as are having fun thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:01 AM~8317772
> *carlton i'm glad you made it wish you could have hung out longer, but give me a call asap. It was a good trip home?
> *


will call u 2mor..DON'T CHANGE NOTHING.IT WILL NOT LET U DOWN


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 08:07 AM~8317796
> *yea its was kinda busy around here last week, this week end was great, I could definately use some more sleep. Next week were off to houston. The fun never stops. :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 16 2007, 07:52 PM~8323085
> *whats up homie
> *


whats up, how you doin? Nothin much here just gettin' ready for houston this week end. Another 18 hour trip.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:55 AM~8326989
> *whats up, how you doin? Nothin much here just gettin' ready for houston this week end. Another 18 hour trip.
> *


 :thumbsup: Are you ready to get drunk and party ?


----------



## Team CCE

Hey Juan, Norma said she is ready to get down. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2007, 02:29 PM~8328222
> *Hey Juan, Norma said she is ready to get down. :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Hopefully H-Town has some Corona on ice for me...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 17 2007, 12:33 PM~8328256
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey don't take that the wrong way now, she's ready to party like a rock star. :nono: :nono: that first post could be a little misleading. :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

gooood luck in houston 2 all the CCE TEAM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2007, 03:09 PM~8329080
> *hey hey don't take that the wrong way now, she's ready to party like a rock star. :nono:  :nono: that first post could be a little misleading. :biggrin:
> *


I wanna party like a rock star.....We should see ya there.....Tell big 'B' I'll square up wit him :biggrin: 

Can I take the phrase, ''what happens in vegas stays''?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:55 AM~8326989
> *whats up, how you doin? Nothin much here just gettin' ready for houston this week end. Another 18 hour trip.
> *


damn thats cool bro well have a good trip and take some pics of some bad ass cars 4 me. Los neighbors 4 life!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 17 2007, 09:05 PM~8332861
> *damn thats cool bro well have a good trip and take some pics of some bad ass cars 4 me. Los neighbors 4 life!
> *


I need to get a camera. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 18 2007, 08:30 AM~8334947
> *I need to get a camera. :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie?how you doing?I need your # I lost my phone.It looks like my ride is a no go huh?well let me know so I can plan on what I am going to do with her


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 17 2007, 12:41 PM~8328335
> *Hopefully H-Town has some Corona on ice for me...
> *



I thought that Coors beer was the favorite up there,Per Clint. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Yeah ol Clint likes the Coors....


----------



## rollmodel

Thats Coors Light Bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Dos xx for me .


----------



## pumpsndumps

Easy there Clint... Just might have to get your ace to do some drinkin Saturday night if we make the trip. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Also, we got some hop pics from Southern Showdown posted up at 
http://www.kaotickustoms.com/cgi-bin/coverage.shtml


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 18 2007, 09:35 PM~8341611
> *Also, we got some hop pics from Southern Showdown posted up at
> http://www.kaotickustoms.com/cgi-bin/coverage.shtml
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2007, 01:29 PM~8328222
> *Hey Juan, Norma said she is ready to get down. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


COCHINA!!!!</span></span>

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

:0 Heard someone there is gonna pose by some cars..... :0 

AYE CHISME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

ONE OF THE BEST SERVICE I HAD ,BARELY PLACED THE ORDER ,AND ITS AT THE DOOR ALREADY,THANK'S BRUCE WILL BE DOING MORE BUSSINESS SOON.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

when you call ....ask for norma....she will DDefinately help you out....


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

:0 TEAM CCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY W.T.F :twak: :twak: :twak: 


HOPE TO SEE THAT TOWNCAR AT THE PICNIC NEXT WEEK


i dont want no excusses on why it aint done there is enough you fools 
there to get it done theres like 8 of you fools in the shop there GET-R-DONE



SEE YALL FRIDAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 19 2007, 10:09 AM~8344711
> *ONE OF THE BEST SERVICE I HAD ,BARELY PLACED THE ORDER ,AND ITS AT THE DOOR ALREADY,THANK'S BRUCE WILL BE DOING MORE BUSSINESS SOON.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Joe, i appreciate your business. If you have any questions just give me a call.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8349717
> *:0 TEAM CCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY  W.T.F :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> HOPE TO SEE THAT TOWNCAR AT THE PICNIC NEXT WEEK
> i dont want no excusses on why it aint done there is enough you fools
> there to get it done theres like 8 of you fools in the shop there GET-R-DONE
> SEE YALL FRIDAY :0  :biggrin:
> *


why you scared of my single, I know it ain't got no chrome but chrome don't make it hop. It's a daily for REAL, to and from work. Even in the winter, you know how chicago winters can be hard.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8349717
> *:0 TEAM CCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY  W.T.F :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> HOPE TO SEE THAT TOWNCAR AT THE PICNIC NEXT WEEK
> i dont want no excusses on why it aint done there is enough you fools
> there to get it done theres like 8 of you fools in the shop there GET-R-DONE
> SEE YALL FRIDAY :0  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait, should be a good time.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 08:00 AM~8352371
> *why you scared of my single, I know it ain't got no chrome but chrome don't make it hop. It's a daily for REAL, to and from work. Even in the winter, you know how chicago winters can be hard.
> *


IS THIS THE OWNER OF THE CAR IF SO I'LL SEE YOU THERE IF NOT DON'T EVEN BOTHER YOU GUYS keep runin it about me i will be over to your shop in a few minutes :0


----------



## MINT'Z

post some pics of norma


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 09:35 AM~8352864
> *IS THIS THE OWNER OF THE CAR IF SO I'LL SEE YOU THERE IF NOT DON'T EVEN BOTHER YOU GUYS keep runin it about me i will be over to your shop in a few minutes :0
> *


Hold on a minute, first of all this is Bruce. I just spoke to Allen (the owner of the lincoln) from what I understand you were the one who called him out. He never said that he was going to the picnic. His car is not even a hopper, but if you want to get some he'll be on Preston Hwy. Keep runin it? :roflmao: I made one comment about me going nose to nose with ya, I guess you don't want none. It's only a single pump. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jul 20 2007, 09:50 AM~8352949
> *post some pics of norma
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jul 20 2007, 09:50 AM~8352949
> *post some pics of norma
> *


she's a little camera shy


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 09:35 AM~8352864
> *IS THIS THE OWNER OF THE CAR IF SO I'LL SEE YOU THERE IF NOT DON'T EVEN BOTHER YOU GUYS keep runin it about me i will be over to your shop in a few minutes :0
> *


I see you stopped in to talk to Allen? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick+Jul 20 2007, 10:50 AM~8352949-->
> 
> 
> 
> post some pics of norma
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 11:09 AM~8353072
> *she's a little camera shy
> *



NEXT CCE MODEL?? :0


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 11:04 AM~8353052
> *:nono:
> *



i'll see you guys at the show.....Norma said she can't come down....somethin bout bein on lockdown... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Bruce, Bryan, Tradd.... drink some for Corona (or Coors for Clint) while your in Htown... Have a safe trip!!!

See everyone else in Vegas!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 09:57 AM~8353011
> *Hold on a minute, first of all this is Bruce. I just spoke to Allen (the owner of the lincoln) from what I understand you were the one who called him out. He never said that he was going to the picnic. His car is not even a hopper, but if you want to get some he'll be on Preston Hwy.  Keep runin it?  :roflmao: I made one comment about me  going nose to nose with ya, I guess you don't want none. It's only a single pump. :biggrin:
> *


ok bruce you build a car and then call me out. if you want some of a single pump i got a customers car i can pull up on you to.

now to allen he called me out at the show then brian started saying shit about me getting served i am a body shop not a hydro shop if you guys want some come on over on dixie you might get what your lookin for if not i will be back over there i was out runnin arrons in my lolo with nice cold A/C
i will be driving my shit to the picnic do the same with the single i'll see you the

this car was not bult to hop i decided that i would go ahead and take some of your boss's money at his show so that what i did this is a street car that is all no frame 

just somthing to drive :biggrin: 

buy the way tell brian don't ban me from his show's


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 10:10 AM~8353084
> *I see you stopped in to talk to Allen?  :biggrin:
> *


i'm not allowed on that side of the street :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

good luck in houston bruce, brian, and the whole cce crew- :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 11:48 AM~8353744
> *ok bruce you build a car and then call me out.  if you want some of a single pump i got a customers car i can pull up on you to.
> 
> now  to allen he called me out at the show then brian started saying shit about me getting served i am a body shop not a hydro shop if you guys want some come on over on dixie you might get what your lookin for if not i will be back over there i was out runnin arrons in my lolo with nice cold A/C
> i will be driving my shit to the picnic do the same with the single i'll see you the
> 
> this car was not bult to hop i decided that i would go ahead and take some of your boss's money at his show so that what i did this is a street car that is all no frame
> 
> just somthing to drive :biggrin:
> 
> buy the way tell brian don't ban me from his show's
> *


I did build that car. Its not a customer car.
I'll be riden, at the picnic, with the A/C on. Just like I did on the way to showdown.
There is only stress points on the olds, its a daily driver- summer, and winter. Its driven all year around.
The only reason Bryan got invloved is because your cheerleaders called him on his phone askin about Allen.
Its all good just havin a little fun, all this callin out, hoppin nose to nose is all in good fun. On the other hand when you straight up slam or bash our company, or any company, i'm sure that any business owner would have a problem with that. You have a shop i'm sure you understand.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 20 2007, 11:59 AM~8353822
> *good luck in houston bruce, brian, and the whole cce crew- :wave:
> *


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 20 2007, 10:55 AM~8353390
> *Bruce, Bryan, Tradd....  drink some for Corona (or Coors for Clint) while your in Htown...  Have a safe trip!!!
> 
> See everyone else in Vegas!
> *


Thanks travis, but it won't be the same without you guys. Always an adventure. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 01:15 PM~8353964
> *I did build that car. Its not a customer car.
> I'll be riden, at the picnic, with the A/C on. Just like I did on the way to showdown.
> There is only stress points on the olds, its a daily driver- summer, and winter. Its driven all year around.
> The only reason Bryan got invloved is because your cheerleaders called him on his phone askin about Allen.
> Its all good just havin a little fun, all this callin out, hoppin nose to nose is all in good fun. On the other hand when you straight up slam or bash our company, or any company, i'm sure that any business owner would have a problem with that. You have a shop i'm sure you understand.
> *



Is the a/c nice and frosty? :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Thanks travis, but it won't be the same without you guys. Always an adventure. *


Ahhhhh, im sure you can find someone to dump his supreme nachos all over the display pumps at the booth (sorry tradd). By the way bruce, the blazer is fixed from showdown. Clint said you might hit indy one weekend. We can do some grillin out and tweakin' on the dancers for Vegas.

:biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

:0 show me were i bashed cce i didn't say anything bad to anyone of you guys
as for my cheerleader welll everybody has them lol
but i dont need no help i came there today BUY myself when i come back i will be buy myself i dont need no backup 


WHEN I SAY BUILD A CAR I MEAN YOUR OWN CAR SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC :biggrin: :0


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2007, 12:17 PM~8353983
> *Thanks, I appreciate that.
> *


single...ouch-


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 20 2007, 03:05 PM~8355082
> *single...ouch-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit you own car and i will hop you see you at the picnic to :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 04:22 PM~8355431
> *hit you own car and i will hop you see you at the picnic to  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: my caddy aint done yet, but believe me, if it was hittin in the 30's with a single, i'd leave that bitch in the garage  :wave:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 20 2007, 04:59 PM~8355619
> *:roflmao:  my caddy aint done yet, but believe me, if it was hittin in the 30's with a single, i'd leave that bitch in the garage   :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 05:18 PM~8355695
> *:uh:
> *


just rattling your cage homie :biggrin: its all good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Thanks to CCE for being a sponsor for our Show.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 01:48 PM~8353744
> *ok bruce you build a car and then call me out.  if you want some of a single pump i got a customers car i can pull up on you to.
> 
> now  to allen he called me out at the show then brian started saying shit about me getting served i am a body shop not a hydro shop if you guys want some come on over on dixie you might get what your lookin for if not i will be back over there i was out runnin arrons in my lolo with nice cold A/C
> i will be driving my shit to the picnic do the same with the single i'll see you the
> 
> this car was not bult to hop i decided that i would go ahead and take some of your boss's money at his show so that what i did this is a street car that is all no frame
> 
> just somthing to drive :biggrin:
> 
> buy the way tell brian don't ban me from his show's
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 20 2007, 12:35 PM~8354108
> *Is the a/c nice and frosty? :biggrin:
> *


yes it is, it's still R-12.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 04:22 PM~8355431
> *hit you own car and i will hop you see you at the picnic to  :biggrin:
> *


Always an excuse.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8354210
> *Ahhhhh, im sure you can find someone to dump his supreme nachos all over the display pumps at the booth (sorry tradd).  By the way bruce, the blazer is fixed from showdown.  Clint said you might hit indy one weekend.  We can do some grillin out and tweakin' on the dancers for Vegas.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8354210
> *Ahhhhh, im sure you can find someone to dump his supreme nachos all over the display pumps at the booth (sorry tradd).  By the way bruce, the blazer is fixed from showdown.  Clint said you might hit indy one weekend.  We can do some grillin out and tweakin' on the dancers for Vegas.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 25 2007, 03:06 PM~8389716
> *Always an excuse.
> *


i dont have excused i have my own car to hop get you one then come holler at me bruce i hope you guys have fun this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

PANCAKE!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

Try that again.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 26 2007, 12:44 AM~8393462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANCAKE!!!
> *


HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Carlton, Im off to bed... got to take the wifey to get her first ultrasound in the morning!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2007, 01:24 PM~8354364
> *:0 show me were i bashed cce i didn't say anything bad to anyone of you guys
> as for my cheerleader welll everybody has them lol
> but i dont need no help i came there today BUY myself when i come back  i will be buy myself i dont need no backup
> WHEN I SAY BUILD A CAR I MEAN YOUR OWN CAR SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC :biggrin:  :0
> *


I wish I could afford to build my car, but I don't even have the time. Besides I'm SURE you wouldn't want none of that. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 25 2007, 04:02 PM~8390046
> *i dont have excused i have my own car to hop get you one then come holler at me bruce i hope you guys have fun this weekend :biggrin:
> *


You ain't going?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 20 2007, 04:59 PM~8355619
> *:roflmao:  my caddy aint done yet, but believe me, if it was hittin in the 30's with a single, i'd leave that bitch in the garage   :wave:
> *


His car is a double.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 25 2007, 10:58 PM~8393523
> *Carlton, Im off to bed...  got to take the wifey to get her first ultrasound in the morning!!!
> *


congrats, you have start the training early for hittin' them switches. :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 26 2007, 12:58 AM~8393523
> *Carlton, Im off to bed...  got to take the wifey to get her first ultrasound in the morning!!!
> *


very happy 4 u both,CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 26 2007, 06:54 AM~8394636
> *I wish I could afford to build my car, but I don't even have the time. Besides I'm SURE you wouldn't want none of that. :biggrin:
> *


bruce you dont no me very well i DON'T GIVE FUCK I WILL hop anybody anywere anyday


just make sure you can handle my mouth is all i'm saying don't be gettin all bent out of shape


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 26 2007, 06:56 AM~8394650
> *You ain't going?
> *


bu the time you guys get off work i will be almost home and done servin mothafuka's


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 26 2007, 12:44 PM~8397297
> *bruce you dont no me very well i DON'T GIVE FUCK I WILL hop anybody anywere anyday
> just make sure you can handle my mouth is all i'm saying don't be gettin all bent out of shape
> *


John does talk mad shit to EVERYONE


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 26 2007, 12:44 PM~8397297
> *bruce you dont no me very well i DON'T GIVE FUCK I WILL hop anybody anywere anyday
> just make sure you can handle my mouth is all i'm saying don't be gettin all bent out of shape
> *


The mouth is a different subject all together, but consider this you don't know me very well either.  You the only one I know that can talk all that mess then show up to a shop, for a shop call with no batteries.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 26 2007, 12:45 PM~8397310
> *bu the time you guys get off work i will be almost home and done servin mothafuka's
> *


It's sounded like you weren't going this weekend, my bad. I misunderstood.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8302525
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
> this is the olds that I mentioned a few pages back. Single pump 10 batteries, 1 1/2x3/16 box, and 1/8x1 1/2 angle rack. One fuerte pump to the nose w/ adex.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 26 2007, 01:19 PM~8397586
> *The mouth is a different subject all together, but consider this you don't know me very well either.   You the only one I know that can talk all that mess then show up to a shop, for a shop call with no batteries.
> *


you damn i can do that shit and when i left cce still felt like they took a lose :0 :biggrin: 





bruce build your car and i will hook you up on some tips on how to make it clean lol :biggrin: :0 

buy the way what time are you guys going to get there so i will be gone i have some shit to do in cincinnati sat. about 3 so get there early


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 25 2007, 10:46 PM~8393474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try that again.. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 25 2007, 11:46 PM~8393474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try that again.. :biggrin:
> *


nice piper :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 26 2007, 07:44 PM~8400943
> *you damn i can do that shit and when i left cce still felt like they took a lose :0  :biggrin:
> bruce build your car and i will hook you up on some tips on how to make it clean lol :biggrin:  :0
> 
> buy the way what time are you guys going to get there so i will be gone i have some shit to do in cincinnati sat.  about 3 so get there early
> *


how to make it clean? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You need to see me on that, I know you seen Sabroso 63 or the Hulk. When you think you got something nicer then them, then maybe you can step up to the plate. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 27 2007, 05:36 PM~8407708
> *how to make it clean? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You need to see me on that, I know you seen Sabroso 63 or the Hulk. When you think you got something nicer then them, then maybe you can step up to the plate. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2007, 04:14 PM~8408423
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: he's pullin out all the stops


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 27 2007, 07:41 PM~8408607
> *:yes: he's pullin out all the stops
> *


They did on that trey


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8410157
> *They did on that trey
> *


WORD!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 27 2007, 02:36 PM~8407708
> *how to make it clean? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You need to see me on that, I know you seen Sabroso 63 or the Hulk. When you think you got something nicer then them, then maybe you can step up to the plate. :biggrin:
> *


i said what i said YOU STILL DON'T HAVE A CAR OF YOUR OWN I WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT CASPER :biggrin: BUY THE WAY I THOGUHT HOLLYWOODBOB BUILT THAT SHIT :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

POCKET CHANGE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




FUNNY SHIT


----------



## juandik

Big Thanks to the CCE crew for comin out to hang that single worked it's ass off :thumbsup: cant wait to be at the first annual cool cars picnic


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 29 2007, 02:42 PM~8419134
> *Big Thanks to the CCE crew for comin out to hang that single worked it's ass off :thumbsup: cant wait to be at the first annual cool cars picnic
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 29 2007, 12:42 PM~8419134
> *Big Thanks to the CCE crew for comin out to hang that single worked it's ass off :thumbsup: cant wait to be at the first annual cool cars picnic
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 29 2007, 11:42 AM~8419134
> *Big Thanks to the CCE crew for comin out to hang that single worked it's ass off :thumbsup: cant wait to be at the first annual cool cars picnic
> *


No problem, we had a great time. Look forward to next year. I'll have to see about that CCE picnic, I like that idea. :yes:


----------



## showandgo

got me my shit yet, hell its been about 8 hours :0 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up team CCE anything new just hit me up to say whats up :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2007, 08:55 PM~8431999
> *got me my shit yet, hell its been about 8 hours :0  :biggrin:
> *


whats up jimmy  u going to vegas?


----------



## showandgo

do bears shit in the woods :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 30 2007, 09:27 PM~8432478
> *whats up team CCE anything new just hit me up to say whats up :biggrin:
> *


whats up, hows it going in the chi? Very hot down here. Same ol same ol, busy not enough time in the day you know.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8410157
> *They did on that trey
> *


key word THEY. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 28 2007, 06:52 PM~8415330
> *i said what i said YOU STILL DON'T HAVE A CAR OF YOUR OWN I WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT CASPER  :biggrin: BUY THE WAY I THOGUHT HOLLYWOODBOB BUILT THAT SHIT :0*


Bruce was with Hollywood Kustoms when both those cars were built, He had a hand on both of them.  Bruce is very picky,  like my self and everything has to be perfect , not saying we are perfect but it dont hurt to try. Bruce does VERY clean work! He woulnt have worked at H/K if he didnt do clean work! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 09:34 PM~8442234
> *Bruce was with Hollywood Kustoms when both those cars were built, He had a hand on both of them.  Bruce is very picky,  like my self and everything has to be perfect , not saying we are perfect but it dont hurt to try. Bruce does VERY clean work! He woulnt have worked at H/K if he didnt do clean work! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bob, I appreciate that. uffin:


----------



## juandik

did he say PRICKY?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2007, 07:11 AM~8444545
> *did he say PRICKY?
> *


Maybe it was tricky. :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup bruce & MR -B :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 10:45 AM~8446308
> *sup bruce & MR -B :biggrin:
> *


sup Carlton, hows it going? Family's good ?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 1 2007, 01:49 PM~8446829
> *sup Carlton, hows it going? Family's good ?
> *


ALL'S WELL IN THE TUCKER FAMILY


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 03:11 PM~8448569
> *ALL'S WELL IN THE TUCKER FAMILY
> *


Glad to here that. Hows rosco? :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8448580
> *Glad to here that. Hows rosco? :biggrin:
> *


ROSCO'S IN GOOD HAND'S IN CIN/OHIO...WILL B BREED,& U MY 
FRIEND WILL HAVE 1ST PICK OF THE LITTER  U HAVE MY 
PROMISE :biggrin: 


FRIENDS4LIFE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 31 2007, 10:38 AM~8436375
> *whats up, hows it going in the chi? Very hot down here. Same ol same ol, busy not enough time in the day you know.
> *


the same just hot and also busy just wanted to say whats up


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 PM~8432650
> *do bears shit in the woods :biggrin:
> *



i thought only i used this statement.....LOL....you fuckin hillbilly.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 04:08 PM~8449064
> *ROSCO'S IN GOOD HAND'S IN CIN/OHIO...WILL B BREED,& U MY
> FRIEND WILL HAVE 1ST PICK OF THE LITTER  U HAVE MY
> PROMISE :biggrin:
> FRIENDS4LIFE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 04:08 PM~8449064
> *ROSCO'S IN GOOD HAND'S IN CIN/OHIO...WILL B BREED,& U MY
> FRIEND WILL HAVE 1ST PICK OF THE LITTER  U HAVE MY
> PROMISE :biggrin:
> FRIENDS4LIFE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: You know it!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 PM~8432650
> *do bears shit in the woods :biggrin:
> *


Bears actually shit in the rivers. I seen it on discovery channel. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

well where does the fluffy white rabbit come into play then. oh yeah parts please :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 11:45 AM~8446308
> *sup bruce & MR -B :biggrin:
> *


Whats up B/T havnt seen you in a while.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 1 2007, 11:45 AM~8446308
> *sup bruce & MR -B :biggrin:
> *


Whats up B/T havnt seen you in a while. But then again I dont get out like I used to, so maybe thats why I dont see you.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 2 2007, 10:21 PM~8460158
> *Whats up B/T havnt seen you in a while. But then again I dont get out like I used to, so maybe thats why I dont see you.
> *


 :biggrin:  same ol same ol,,mr hollyWOODDDD :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## swangin caprice

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 1 2007, 08:30 PM~8451249
> *i thought only i used this statement.....LOL....you fuckin hillbilly.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


russ ur the one !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8442234
> *Bruce was with Hollywood Kustoms when both those cars were built, He had a hand on both of them.  Bruce is very picky,  like my self and everything has to be perfect , not saying we are perfect but it dont hurt to try. Bruce does VERY clean work! He woulnt have worked at H/K if he didnt do clean work! :biggrin:
> *



Is this the same Bruce that worked at Damage hydraulics about 7 years ago or so?


----------



## showandgo

yes


----------



## Lee337

ANY NEW PRODUCTS????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 31 2007, 10:38 AM~8436375
> *whats up, hows it going in the chi? Very hot down here. Same ol same ol, busy not enough time in the day you know.
> *


whats it do homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Aug 5 2007, 07:12 PM~8478996
> *ANY NEW PRODUCTS????
> *


Yes, I'll have some pics soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

any specials going on?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 6 2007, 11:08 AM~8483730
> *Yes, I'll have some pics soon.
> *



Bruce tell erica late april fools , :wave: we didnt make portland.. I was just pullin yalls chain :roflmao: :rofl: :wow:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 6 2007, 10:34 AM~8484005
> *Bruce tell erica late april fools ,  :wave:  we didnt make portland..  I was just pullin yalls chain :roflmao:  :rofl:  :wow:
> *


She said something about 42" on the truck hopper, and didn't make time on the dancers? :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Aug 5 2007, 02:04 PM~8477084
> *Is this the same Bruce that worked at Damage hydraulics about 7 years ago or so?
> *


Many years ago, tried that it didn't work out.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup bruce and brian


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 6 2007, 02:00 PM~8484644
> *Many years ago, tried that it didn't work out.
> *



You might not remember, but you did an install on my white '79 Cadillac there. It still looks and performs like it was when it was new ... excellant work.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 6 2007, 01:12 PM~8485253
> *sup bruce and brian
> *


What's up Donnie, hows the truck? Have you messed with it any?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Aug 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8486391
> *You might not remember, but you did an install on my white '79 Cadillac there.  It still looks and performs like it was when it was new ... excellant work.
> *


Thanks, I'm glad your happy. I do remember that car it was real clean. It's good to see that you have been takin' care of it. Is it green now?


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 7 2007, 09:05 AM~8491907
> *Thanks, I'm glad your happy. I do remember that car it was real clean. It's good to see that you have been takin' care of it. Is it green now?
> *


No, the green Caddy is a different one, but its a '79 also. Here's some recent pics ... both are CCE powered. The Uce guys in the foreground are from Milwaukee or Detroit, I think.


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Here's the white Lac - I just installed a built 455 Rocket in this one.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 07:11 AM~8501882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice flyer.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Aug 7 2007, 07:38 PM~8498370
> *Here's the white Lac - I just installed a built  455 Rocket in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 07:11 AM~8501882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, we already have plans to go to chicago for the Majestics picnic that weekend.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just stopping by to say whats up, it was good seeing the old CCE crew at Southern Showdown, we had a good talk Brian let me know if you need anything bro.


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:








WHAT'S UP :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Bruce ,are you coming to Houston next weekend?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7705410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fatboy block no longer has the motor recessed,the pump head is instead.Plus it now has steel inserts and dual side returns.We even opened up the pressure port,it use to be port matched to the gear.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo bruce dont you think a recessed motor and a smooth side on the gear side is better?? :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## Gorilla Bob

what is the i.d of a tank , Or what size pipe can I use.


----------



## miser211

Look what I found!

http://www.coolcars.org/special/newproducts.htm


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Aug 13 2007, 09:13 PM~8547423
> *Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.coolcars.org/special/newproducts.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will be ordering one today!! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 08:55 AM~8528009
> *Yo bruce dont you think a recessed motor  and a smooth side on the gear side is better??  :cheesy:
> *


The recessed gear would be better, it would allow for more oil. As far as smooth side on the gear, what do you mean exactly? The mounting surface for the pumphead is smooth.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 06:43 AM~8519799
> *Bruce ,are you coming to Houston next weekend?
> *


Dosen't look like it.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 13 2007, 11:04 AM~8542312
> *what is the i.d of a tank , Or what size pipe can I use.
> *


If you purchase one you will have all the measurements you want. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8551910
> *The recessed gear would be better, it would allow for more oil. As far as smooth side on the gear, what do you mean exactly? The mounting surface for the pumphead is smooth.
> *



I mean how are we gonna hook up a g - force head to your new block with that large lip ? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8551947
> *If you purchase one you will have all the measurements you want. :biggrin:
> *


Smart ass :biggrin: im building a custom whammy setup and want to put aluminum pipe in it ...... top secret.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 14 2007, 12:58 PM~8552012
> *I mean how are we gonna hook up a g - force head to your new block with that large lip ? :biggrin:
> *


Well from what I understand you have to grind the g-force to get it to fit even the prohopper block, so I would imagine that you would have to grind it. The marzocchi fits great. :thumbsup: Without any grinding. I guess it would be better to use a fatboy block huh. :biggrin: With any application.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 14 2007, 01:28 PM~8552254
> *Smart ass  :biggrin:  im building a custom whammy setup and want to put aluminum pipe in it ...... top secret.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

coolcars internet specials
Check out our monthly internet specials.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Bruce , when you send me the poster ,would you get Brian to autograph it . 

Thanks 
Juan KT


----------



## NIMSTER64

what is up homie?look at my avi.I sent you the info on pm.let me know if it works for you bro.one love  

<~~~~~


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 15 2007, 07:00 AM~8558641
> *Well from what I understand you have to grind the g-force to get it to fit even the prohopper block, so I would imagine that you would have to grind it. The marzocchi fits great. :thumbsup: Without any grinding. I guess it would be better to use a fatboy block huh. :biggrin: With any application.
> *



lol , I know that bruce. Its just that it seems like thats a "anti g-force block"


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 15 2007, 07:28 AM~8558992
> *lol  , I know that bruce. Its just that it seems like thats a "anti g-force block"
> *


I think it would be the opposite, the g-force is anti everybodys blocks, including PH. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

o Well Keep making them blocks that dont fit g-force. I Guess you just wont sell blocks. G-force is here to stay. Sorry for trespassing in your topic homie.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 15 2007, 06:22 PM~8563775
> *o Well Keep making them blocks that dont fit g-force. I Guess you just wont sell blocks. G-force is here to stay. Sorry for trespassing in your topic homie.
> *


Nobody said they were not here to stay, and our blocks have been changed because most people didn't like the motor recessed. It has NOTHING AT ALL to do with other companys products. Who the hell wants to grind on a pump head to get it to fit, even with the pro hopper blocks you have to do that. The older ones anyway, I would think they fixed the problem now. Someone told me today that pro hopper sold again, not sure if thats true. Oh this is an open forum, no such thing as trespassing on this site.


----------



## B_BORGERDING

^ :yes:


----------



## Team CCE

Hey Gilbert, Erika said to quit messing around and call her back with that credit card # for those pumpheads. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 16 2007, 01:34 PM~8569890
> *Hey Gilbert, Erika said to quit messing around and call her back with that credit card # for those pumpheads. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: focker bruce. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You guys are gonna hate it when my new vids come out after the lrm show . True uncut video AT the car show and Im gonna open up the G-FORCE head after the hop and dance to prove it . I got my impacts ready! 

And for the record I wouldnt order them heads cuz they aint makin them like they used to


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 16 2007, 01:05 PM~8570069
> *:roflmao:  focker bruce.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> You guys are gonna hate it when my new vids come out after the lrm show . True uncut video AT  the car show and Im gonna open up the G-FORCE head after the hop and dance to prove it . I got my impacts ready!
> 
> And for the record I wouldnt order them heads cuz  they aint makin them like  they used to
> *


For the record how many generations of g- force did they have to do, before they copyed it right. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 15 2007, 08:21 AM~8559344
> *I think it would be the opposite, the g-force is anti everybodys blocks, including PH. :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 16 2007, 08:18 PM~8572697
> *whats up homie
> *


Whats up neighbor? I seen your car the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

JIMMY!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

no room for hate in your heart bruce. Let the love out. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 17 2007, 07:40 AM~8575308
> *Whats up neighbor? I seen your car the other day. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*thats a good one *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 17 2007, 06:42 AM~8575322
> *JIMMY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8547423
> *Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.coolcars.org/special/newproducts.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




picked mine up today high quality work cce does it again!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 17 2007, 12:41 PM~8577589
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> thats a good one
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 17 2007, 06:40 AM~8575308
> *Whats up neighbor? I seen your car the other day. :biggrin:
> *


4 real thats cool it must look nce :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 17 2007, 08:40 AM~8575947
> *no room for hate in your heart bruce. Let the love out. :biggrin:
> *


Hate? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

nothing but CCE.....


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 21 2007, 11:54 AM~8605870
> *Hate?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 21 2007, 02:51 PM~8608334
> *:biggrin: j/k homie
> *


I got nothin' but love for everybody in the industry thats promotes it in a positive way. Need to get away from the stereotype so it can grow, not shrink.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 02:11 PM~8607940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but CCE.....
> *


 :thumbsup: We appreciate the support.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 02:11 PM~8607940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but CCE.....
> *



Houston Lowrider Council trust CCE.


----------



## Team CCE

We appreciate the support of the Houston Lowrider Council.


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 18 2007, 01:56 AM~8581591
> *picked mine up today high quality work cce does it again!!!
> *


let see a video of it when u get in


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 22 2007, 04:45 PM~8617337
> *let see a video of it when u get in
> *



X2


----------



## rudeboi3

x3


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 23 2007, 07:35 AM~8622954
> *X2
> *


The piston tank is an excelant addition to any set-up, but there is more to know about it and what it really does. Check out our new products on our website, it explains a little about it. Click on this link.
New Products


----------



## turbospirites

heres my old car had a cce setup


----------



## rudeboi3

I KNOW FORD SUX BUT WHY DO THEY HATE ON CCE? THEY MUST BE HYPNOTIZED BY SOME OTHER MANUFACTURER!


----------



## Team CCE

They think we cheated them out of an inch or two at a show, in the beginning of the year, even though we didn't even read the stick. Jason from Westside Lowriders out of ohio read the stick, just to get an outside opinion, and he is a veteran of this here sport so he knows how to read a stick. They had a double pump hittin' like 34 or 35 inches, g-body. We try to be fair and get someone from another state to help out and still they were blaming us because they only hit mid thirty's. I just don't get it. Then later that week they were in our store to get some parts. Even after they hated on us if front of a crowd of a couple thousand people.


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## T86CUTLASS

SINGLE PUMP 40 INCHES AT CARL CASPER (I DON'T BUY FROM CCE AND YOU DIDN'T SEE ME IN YOUR STORE I GO TO BRENT "PITBULL HYDRAULICS" FOR MY PARTS )


----------



## T86CUTLASS

AND IT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE CHEATED BUT ITS ALL GOOD BE THERE NEXT YEAR TOO :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Aug 24 2007, 04:36 PM~8634795
> *AND IT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE CHEATED BUT ITS ALL GOOD BE THERE NEXT YEAR TOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HI 87LS :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Aug 24 2007, 04:36 PM~8634795
> *AND IT WAS LAST YEAR WE WERE CHEATED BUT ITS ALL GOOD BE THERE NEXT YEAR TOO  :biggrin:
> *


Cheated? :roflmao: If thats how you feel. Who would you like to read the stick?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Aug 24 2007, 04:28 PM~8634747
> *SINGLE PUMP 40 INCHES AT CARL CASPER (I DON'T BUY FROM CCE AND YOU DIDN'T SEE ME IN YOUR STORE I GO TO BRENT "PITBULL HYDRAULICS" FOR MY PARTS )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Honestly this conversation doesen't even need to go any further, because no matter what I say nothing is going to change. Its over, done with. When you go to a show as a club, representing as a club, whatever may happen reflects the club. I do believe that the single pump class highest number was in the mid to high 30"s, it has been awhile since that show, but nobody hit higher than 30 something except shorty. There is good reason why you are not in our store, but you guys probably send someone else in to the store anyway to get parts. Its not good to hate on a company, yet buy parts from that same company when nobody is around. Meaning a crowd at a show. Thats not how respectabe adults act. Thats my personal opinion.


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2007, 08:04 AM~8637991
> *Cheated? :roflmao: If thats how you feel. Who would you like to read the stick?
> *


we showed you on video tape the real inches last year , but it don't matter who does as long as they know how to read the stick this year was fine whoever read the stick it was last year.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2007, 08:31 AM~8638069
> *Honestly this conversation doesen't even need to go any further, because no matter what I say nothing is going to change. Its over, done with. When you go to a show as a club, representing as a club, whatever may happen reflects the club. I do believe that the single pump class highest number was in the mid to high 30"s, it has been awhile since that show, but nobody hit higher than 30 something except shorty. There is good reason why you are not in our store, but you guys probably send someone else in to the store anyway to get parts. Its not good to hate on a company, yet buy parts from that same company when nobody is around. Meaning a crowd at a show. Thats not how respectabe adults act. Thats my personal opinion.
> *


trust me i have never bought anything from your store for my car and i don't send anyone to your store to buy anything . :angry: 

i would have took it out of my back window if you would have came up to ME and ask me too but you told one of my club members to tell me and its no big deal just freedom of speech and everyone has their own opinion there isn't no reason to cry about it. :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## cadillac_chris

Whats up team cce met u guys at denver lowrider supershow hopped my truck but well wasnt my day over there anyways just wanted to let u know u have a good forum going on in here lots of good information and plenty of pics keep up the good work laterz. ( cadillac chris outta lubbock tx ) http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8638069
> *Honestly this conversation doesen't even need to go any further, because no matter what I say nothing is going to change. Its over, done with. When you go to a show as a club, representing as a club, whatever may happen reflects the club. I do believe that the single pump class highest number was in the mid to high 30"s, it has been awhile since that show, but nobody hit higher than 30 something except shorty. There is good reason why you are not in our store, but you guys probably send someone else in to the store anyway to get parts. Its not good to hate on a company, yet buy parts from that same company when nobody is around. Meaning a crowd at a show. Thats not how respectabe adults act. Thats my personal opinion.
> *



hey hey buddy one was hitting over 30 with shorty i belive it was a purple s10 in the 50s ummmmmmmmmm lol just messin with you buddy!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Aug 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8639381
> *we showed you on video tape the real inches last year , but it don't matter who does as long as they know how to read the stick this year was fine whoever read the stick it was last year.
> *


There are alot of other factors to consider on camera angle and things of that nature, but anyway that was almost two years ago already. Maybe thats why we got someone outside in 07. Apperantly that still wasn't good enough because you guys are still bitchin' about it, by hatin' with them stickers.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 26 2007, 05:40 PM~8645211
> *hey hey buddy one was hitting over 30 with shorty  i belive it was a purple s10 in the 50s ummmmmmmmmm lol just messin with you buddy!
> *


Well I was refering to cars, I forgot there wasn't a truck class there. I'm still use to lowrider classes. Sorry, no disrespect intended.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 25 2007, 10:24 PM~8642027
> *Whats up team cce met u guys at denver lowrider supershow hopped my truck but well wasnt my day over there anyways just wanted to let u know u have a good forum going on in here lots of good information and plenty of pics keep up the good work laterz.        ( cadillac chris outta lubbock tx )                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c
> *


Thanks, it was good meeting you. Thers is more to come, I should have some more pics soon.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

its all good bruce just messin with you.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8650107
> *Thanks, it was good meeting you. Thers is more to come, I should have some more pics soon.
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 27 2007, 08:15 PM~8655614
> *whats up homie
> *


Whats up neighbor? R U ready for The Big M, can't wait myself. Looking forward to go back to the chi.


----------



## Team CCE

These work great for single pump hoppers. A huge 1" port inlet and 2-1/2" ports out and another 1/2" port on top for your adex, or other dump valve. Works the best with a 1" port block.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 28 2007, 02:27 PM~8660939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These work great for single pump hoppers. A huge 1" port inlet and 2-1/2" ports out and another 1/2" port on top for your adex, or other dump valve. Works the best with a 1" port block.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Single pump hopping assembly, piston tank upgrade available. $1095 without piston tank, $1395 with piston tank. Both include a regular adex. You can upgrade to a super duty adex for $100 more. 1" block, check valve and fittings. Also available is a straight fitting, instead of a elbow for those of you who like a straight shot to the front.


----------



## Team CCE

Double pump- single dump assembly. $1795 without piston tanks, $2295 with piston tanks. This also comes with a regular adex, upgrade to a super duty for $100.


----------



## Team CCE

I think we all know what this is.  $550


----------



## TX REGULATER

looks good but it was about time uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

It's alot of work to keep up with 3 product lines, and all the shows.


----------



## TX REGULATER

but your one of the top two hydro money makers, should of kept gilbert under your wing you would of been on top alone, just my two cents dem texas boys grow wings like dragons


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Aug 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8662439
> *but your one of the top two hydro money makers, should of kept gilbert under your wing you would of been on top alone, just my two cents dem texas boys grow wings like dragons
> *



Gilbert is one hell of a switch man and installer, but we (Team CCE) aren't a bunch of chumps ourselves. We have several entries that are Vegas Bound. 
























































Any Questions!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Aug 28 2007, 06:10 PM~8664040
> *Gilbert is one hell of a switch man and installer, but we (Team CCE) aren't a bunch of chumps ourselves. We have several entries that are Vegas Bound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Questions!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TX REGULATER

sorry for burstin bubbles but i make not much an hour but juan i respect u to a point going to end my carreer in los manificos, familily evevnt cars built by family, n street pumps


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Aug 28 2007, 07:00 PM~8664459
> *sorry for burstin bubbles but  i make not much an hour but juan  i respect u to a point going to end  my carreer  in los manificos, familily evevnt cars built by family, n street pumps
> *


You are too young to end your career ,you just started hopping ,dont give up . :biggrin: IF YOU DONT GIVE UP ,THEN YOU NEVER FAILED!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Aug 28 2007, 03:00 PM~8662439
> *but your one of the top two hydro money makers, should of kept gilbert under your wing you would of been on top alone, just my two cents dem texas boys grow wings like dragons
> *


Do you honestly think that Gilbert makes pro hopper? I just think that being a good competator helps, but doesn't make a company. Not everybody wants to compete. That stuff is good for shows, the crowd loves it. Not everyone wants to spend the money it takes to build a competition car or truck. Maintence is more to.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 29 2007, 07:52 AM~8667624
> *You are too young to end your career ,you just started hopping ,dont give up . :biggrin: IF YOU DONT GIVE UP ,THEN YOU NEVER FAILED!
> *



i don't think he's givin up.....i'm sure he'll come out with something else....


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Aug 29 2007, 09:14 PM~8674858
> *
> *


Whats up troy? Hows the blair switch project?


----------



## JROCK

WHAT'S UP TEAM CCE. I GOT MY COIL ORDER HERE TODAY. THE POWDER CHROME SPRINGS LOOK GREAT :biggrin: ! MY INSTALLER IS IN THE PROCESS OF CUTTING THEM. GOT A QUESTION MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HELP THOUGH. I ORIGINALLY WANTED TO ORDER PRE CUT COILS IN POWDER COATED CHROME BUT I WAS INFORMED BY STAFF YOU GUYS ONLY OFFER IT IN IN THE 2 TON COILS WHICH I HAVE RIGHT NOW. MY QUESTION IS WILL MY COILS ONCE CUT SIT [SEAT] EVEN WHEN INSTALLED AFTER CUTTING SINCE ONLY ONE END WILL BE FLARED EVENLY [THE UNCUT SIDE]. OUR GOAL IS TO GET MY GLASS HOUSE BROKE IN AS EVEN AND ALLIGNED AS POSSIBLE LIKE THE PRECUT COILS. IF NOT ARE THERE ANY SUGGESTIONS SO CAN MAKE SURE THE CUT COILS BREAK IN EVENLY AS POSSIBLE? AND ALSO WILL YOU GUYS BE OFFERING PRE CUT COILS IN POWDER COAT CHROME IN THE FUTURE? I'LL BY SOME. THANKS IN ADVANCE. FROM THE CALI SIDE. :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

If your talking about for upfront then make sure and put the cut side facing down. It will fit in the groove in the lower a-arm. If your talking the rear then when you cut it you can always use the torch and make a flat end. Hope that helps somewhat. Bruce and Bryan are on the way to the Majestics picnic and probably wont be back on LIL until Monday...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8690283
> *If your talking about for upfront then make sure and put the cut side facing down.  It will fit in the groove in the lower a-arm.  If your talking the rear then when you cut it you can always use the torch and make a flat end.  Hope that helps somewhat.  Bruce and Bryan are on the way to the Majestics picnic and probably wont be back on LIL until Monday...
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## Team CCE

PM sent.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## juandik

Any word on the first annual CCE "Bringin it back to the ville" summer picnic?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 4 2007, 07:36 PM~8716114
> *Any word on the first annual CCE "Bringin it back to the ville"  summer picnic?
> *


Actually, I might look into that. I'm lookin around town to find a nice place to hold it. We'll see what happens, but I definately like the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 5 2007, 09:51 AM~8719272
> *Actually, I might look into that. I'm lookin around town to find a nice place to hold it. We'll see what happens, but I definately like the idea. :biggrin:
> *


So do I. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 5 2007, 06:52 AM~8719279
> *So do I.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 5 2007, 06:51 AM~8719272
> *Actually, I might look into that. I'm lookin around town to find a nice place to hold it. We'll see what happens, but I definately like the idea. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wiCKeD- GHOST

i still think ur stuff is poorly built fo real thoe :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by wiCKeD- GHOST_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 AM~8729782
> *i still think ur stuff is poorly built fo real thoe  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you had the chance to state your opinion, but it is not always the product thats makes a good build, thats only a small part of a successful project.


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 6 2007, 02:21 PM~8730705
> *I'm glad you had the chance to state your opinion, but it is not always the product thats makes a good build, thats only a small part of a successful project.
> *


Tru that big homie


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 5 2007, 08:51 AM~8719272
> *Actually, I might look into that. I'm lookin around town to find a nice place to hold it. We'll see what happens, but I definately like the idea. :biggrin:
> *



I'm thinking about having somthing here in Indy. I already have a spot, just need to work on the details...

I saw you guys called Mon, I was at Ceasers watching my wife win me money!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 6 2007, 12:21 PM~8730705
> *I'm glad you had the chance to state your opinion, but it is not always the product thats makes a good build, thats only a small part of a successful project.
> *


this is very true.




but it also just takes "only a small part" on a successful setup to cause problems


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 5 2007, 06:51 AM~8719272
> *Actually, I might look into that. I'm lookin around town to find a nice place to hold it. We'll see what happens, but I definately like the idea. :biggrin:
> *


trixies parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2007, 06:42 PM~8741875
> *trixies parking lot :biggrin:
> *


I don't think that would be big enough. How was the show this weekend?


----------



## showandgo

real real nice. only single pumps came out to play. you know we cant lose at our own picnic


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 10 2007, 06:49 AM~8756639
> *real real nice. only single pumps came out to play. you know we cant lose at our own picnic
> *


What it dew? Did you hop the Monte?


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

products are looking good really like the new backing plates...


----------



## pumps77

Hey Team CCE . Do you have any pics or videos with that new piston pump? ....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Sep 10 2007, 07:06 AM~8756693
> *products are looking good really like the new backing plates...
> *


Thanks, I glad you like them. We're working on another one also, soon


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Sep 10 2007, 08:49 AM~8757100
> *Hey Team CCE . Do you have any pics or videos with that new piston pump? ....
> *


new products
Here is a link to the new products, just click on it.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2007, 09:45 AM~8756631
> *I don't think that would be big enough.  How was the show this weekend?
> *



what you talking about, its the usual handful of hoppers anyways.... :uh:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2007, 06:57 AM~8756670
> *What it dew? Did you hop the Monte?
> *


nope just the 64 single pump, everyone saw that work and didnt want to hop anything else lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Sep 10 2007, 03:07 PM~8759441
> *what you talking about, its the usual handful of hoppers anyways....  :uh:
> *


Not all the cars would be hoppers, plus spectators.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 10 2007, 04:50 PM~8760135
> *nope just the 64 single pump, everyone saw that work and didnt want to hop anything else lol
> *


DAM, like that huh. Let me know the date for next year as soon as possible, so I can see if we can put it on our schedule. That way you have someone to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

why who you gonna get :biggrin: i will have a date set within the next month


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8786388
> *why who you gonna get :biggrin: i will have a date set within the next month
> *


Let me know, I try to have something for ya.  :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

:buttkick: I DONT MEAN TO ENTER RUP, BUT WHAT DO U GUYS CHARGE FOR THE UPPERS AND LOWER FRONT A-ARM FOR A CUTLASS I DONT WHAT THEM TO BE CHROME, JUST NICE AND NEAT FOR PAINT AND TO CRUZIN ON .


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2007, 07:42 PM~8741875
> *trixies parking lot :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
JIMMY!!!!!!!! 

good idea after the show we can go see another show :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 14 2007, 11:30 AM~8790841
> *:biggrin:
> JIMMY!!!!!!!!
> 
> good idea after the show we can go see another show  :biggrin:
> *


Neighbors! What's up? Hows it going there in the chi?


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## pumpsndumps

B - what happened to your door at NOPI,..... saw the video on youtube!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8810032
> *B - what happened to your door at NOPI,..... saw the video on youtube!!!
> *


To many people around the car, unattended. Someone must have opened it, because it never did that before. :dunno: Then side to side finished it off.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 17 2007, 02:53 PM~8810032
> *B - what happened to your door at NOPI,..... saw the video on youtube!!!
> *




link? :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 18 2007, 12:44 PM~8816143
> *link? :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## pumpsndumps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6IrW3FOhuE


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Sep 14 2007, 12:35 PM~8790864-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbors! What's up? Hows it going there in the chi?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its going good we are having periods of fall at times but then it goes back to summer so people dont come out
> how are you doing??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pumpsndumps_@Sep 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8816732
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6IrW3FOhuE
> *


at one point i thought the car had lambo doors :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 18 2007, 01:21 PM~8817672
> *its going good we are having periods of fall at times but then it goes back to summer so people dont come out
> how are you doing??
> at one point i thought the car had lambo doors  :biggrin:
> *


POWER lambo doors. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 18 2007, 03:27 PM~8818135
> *POWER lambo doors. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: 
hey with the skill u have it can happen :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 18 2007, 11:10 AM~8816732
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6IrW3FOhuE
> *


----------



## JRO

Whats up CCE? You guys gonna come out to this show? I still have videos from old shows when there was a hopping comp. Good stuff. I go to this show every year. Mainly cause its nice out there. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Thats the same weekend as the LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW bro.... and we're gonna be in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That show was always a good time though, very laid back......


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Thats messed up erica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lier !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 18 2007, 11:17 PM~8822017
> *Whats up CCE? You guys gonna come out to this show? I still have videos from old shows when there was a hopping comp. Good stuff. I go to this show every year. Mainly cause its nice out there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the weekend of the super show.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 19 2007, 08:07 AM~8823166
> *Thats messed up erica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lier !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


She's not lieing, the cups will hopfully be here by the end of the week. The marzocchi's we can ship today, if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 19 2007, 09:26 AM~8823278
> *She's not lieing, the cups will hopfully be here by the end of the week. The marzocchi's we can ship today, if you want. :biggrin:
> *




marzfloppyocchi------> :buttkick: <------- Gforce


I would want some marzocchi but I want to win so I gots to stick with g-force . Pro Hopper for life!


----------



## Team CCE

Until some one else comes along with a better deal. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 19 2007, 01:03 PM~8825109
> *Until some one else comes along with a better deal. :0  :biggrin:
> *


we'll see you in vegas :biggrin: along with Lord Ford


----------



## Team CCE

Norma said she got those pics ready for you. I also heard she sent you some other ones before? Are they any good? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Sep 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8828224
> *we'll see you in vegas  :biggrin: along with Lord Ford
> *


Thats cool, what day will you be there?


----------



## rollmodel

Hey Bruce...

We're testing tonight, keep you posted!


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 19 2007, 10:40 AM~8823017
> *Thats the same weekend as the LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW bro....  and we're gonna be in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That show was always a good time though, very laid back......
> *


Yeah I like the Etown show. I go every year. Im too poor to go to Vegas. lol :biggrin: 

Good luck to you guys that are going and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Sep 20 2007, 09:40 AM~8832196
> *Hey Bruce...
> 
> We're testing tonight, keep you posted!
> *


Well I didn't hear anything? :cheesy: Get at me dogg. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 20 2007, 07:19 PM~8836464
> *Yeah I like the Etown show. I go every year. Im too poor to go to Vegas. lol  :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck to you guys that are going and have fun.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks we will. Can't wait myself. A long drive but Vegas is cool. I don't know about the after hop, last year we guns pointed at us. Hopefully there will be a better, safer place to go. Everybody should go to Black Magic. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 21 2007, 11:38 AM~8840341
> *Well I didn't hear anything? :cheesy: Get at me dogg. :biggrin:
> *



My only coment is HMMM?   :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :yes:


----------



## pumpsndumps

.....but a hmmmmmm in a GOOD way......


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Sep 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8841609
> *My only coment is HMMM?     :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :yes:
> *


oooohhhhhh!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 21 2007, 01:31 PM~8841928
> *.....but a hmmmmmm in a GOOD way......
> *


I think thats a mix of everything. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 21 2007, 05:11 PM~8842664
> *I think thats a mix of everything. :biggrin:
> *



Well its kind of like...


This damn thing won't ... what the hell ... oh thats nice.. mother fu.. get back...
let me try again... that was cool... 2hits.. why won't this thing oh forget I said that
damn not another tire... Joyce is gonna kill me there red paint all over the...it matches the battery acid and hydrualic oil honey :biggrin: sparks broken wires

Oh hell I think its about ready Maybee Hell I don't know

Does that shed any light on it? and if it does please call me and explain it to me...


----------



## showandgo

lol, stoopid hydraulics  dont worry you will get it


----------



## rollmodel

I sure hope so, thats a long drive to find out if my damn truck works or not :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

just fix what fucks up the last time you test it and dont test it again. it should do good


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 20 2007, 06:55 AM~8831260
> *Thats cool, what day will you be there?
> *


friday bro--- :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2007, 05:16 PM~8853496
> *just fix what fucks up the last time you test it and dont test it again. it should do good
> *



I only test when I make changes, I guess I shouldn't change anything :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

One week left....... Gonna be some good long nights this week!!!


----------



## rollmodel

Yeah for me too!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Sep 22 2007, 06:18 AM~8846405
> *Well its kind of like...
> This damn thing won't ... what the hell ... oh thats nice.. mother fu.. get back...
> let me try again... that was cool... 2hits.. why won't this thing oh forget I said that
> damn not another tire... Joyce is gonna kill me there red paint all over the...it matches the battery acid and hydrualic oil honey :biggrin: sparks broken wires
> 
> Oh hell I think its about ready Maybee Hell I don't know
> 
> Does that shed any light on it? and if it does please call me and explain it to me...
> *


Thats exactly what I thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

hey bruce heres a video of sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 25 2007, 12:15 PM~8867128
> *hey bruce heres a video of sunday  :biggrin:
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i227.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid227.photobucket.com/albums/dd141/beto79g/MOV02552.flv"></embed>
> *


Where?


----------



## rollmodel

Piper, how is the Hoppopotamis :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8868491
> *Where?
> *


my bad  
wrong format :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

IT WAS A GOOD DAY :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 26 2007, 01:03 PM~8874107
> *3 wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> *


nice but damn,the sound of that exhaust system throws my mind off big time.sounds like a tractor or deisel truck :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlTRvY8V5Zo


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Piper, how is the Hoppopotamis  *


You mean the RhinoSaraus........or the Flipp-o-potamus.....

Yeah its good, hit the switch last night and it MOVED!!!!!

Testing tonight and then off to Vegas.... :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:
VEGAS!!!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Sep 27 2007, 12:30 PM~8881136
> *You mean the RhinoSaraus........or the Flipp-o-potamus.....
> 
> Yeah its good, hit the switch last night and it MOVED!!!!!
> 
> Testing tonight and then off to Vegas.... :biggrin:
> *



Hope you enjoy the plane flight... SISSY!


----------



## pumpsndumps

BIG PIMPIN BABY....


----------



## bloody sunday

bruce call your boy sometime. this is wes


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

:uh:


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90

los neighbors thats a nice hop u got goin...what kind of pump or pumps are u using...im looking to add another pump to get a nice lil hop goin..i was think about the fuerte


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Just ordered the competition pump for the 64 today  i just want a little kick when i hit the switch :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ive never had any problem with CCE pumps, just their cylinders


----------



## JRO

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

u guys have any video or pics, of the vegas show, just wanted to see or hear how good did CCE do in vegas. for the midwest love


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 26 2007, 11:03 AM~8874107
> *3 wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> *


There we go, now I see them. Sorry I've been out of the office for a while, just got back today. Video looks good, i wish it didn't roll though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 27 2007, 02:45 AM~8879385
> *nice but damn,the sound of that exhaust system throws my mind off big time.sounds like a tractor or deisel truck  :biggrin:
> *


Trying to get him to put a muffler, I agree it's way to loud. Maybe for next year, along with a little higher in the ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Sep 28 2007, 03:18 PM~8890835
> *bruce call your boy sometime. this is wes
> *


Sorry, I'll get at ya. I've been out of the office for a few weeks.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 2 2007, 08:54 PM~8920001
> *Just ordered the competition pump for the 64 today    i just want a little kick when i hit the switch :biggrin:
> *


How many batteries do you have?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 3 2007, 09:33 PM~8928376
> *ive never had any problem with CCE pumps, just their cylinders
> *


What did you have trouble on the cylinders with?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Oct 2 2007, 05:23 PM~8918495
> *los neighbors thats a nice hop u got goin...what kind of pump or pumps are u using...im looking to add another pump to get a nice lil hop goin..i was think about the fuerte
> *


New Product
That car has a Fuerte with a piston and a adex. If you check out our single pump hopping assembly thats what the olds has to the nose. 1" block, 1" plumbing, and 1" Y-block.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 8 2007, 06:50 AM~8951487
> * u guys have any video or pics, of the vegas show, just wanted to see or hear how good did CCE do in vegas. for the midwest love
> *


No videos. We took 3rd in truck hop, that sucked though we had to hop on a hill, so when the round began a couple hits in, it rolled towards the fence and we had to stop. They don't give the hoppers a second chance like the dancers get, so that ended that at 79". We hit 88" at nopi a couple weeks before. We took second in the radical dance, I think we had a battery issue and a little front end trouble. Travis took third in street dance, and Clint had a broken axle a few seconds into his run, but still managed to finish. Didn't place. DAM AXLES!


----------



## rollmodel

I guess when your truck has a 7 foot back hop you should check your axles more than .... well I guess I should have just checked them atleast once :biggrin: It's all good I still got an award, and it means alot to me. Besides I spent 6 days in Vegas having a good time, and that is what this is all about! Not to mention the fact I got see Elvis perform a wedding while I was there :roflmao: Congradulations Donnie and Natasha!


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 12 2007, 04:21 PM~8986956
> *No videos. We took 3rd in truck hop, that sucked though we had to hop on a hill, so when the round began a couple hits in, it rolled towards the fence and we had to stop. They don't give the hoppers a second chance like the dancers get, so that ended that at 79". We hit 88" at nopi a couple weeks before. We took second in the radical dance, I think we had a battery issue and a little front end trouble. Travis took third in street dance, and Clint had a broken axle a few seconds into his run, but still managed to finish. Didn't place. DAM AXLES!
> *


thats ok, at lince u had fun at the show


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Do you guys carry slip yokes for fleetwoods?


----------



## pumpsndumps

Cost of Corona in Vegas (while gambling): $1

Cost of th Buffet in Vegas: $7.77

Cost of Show Tickets: $50

To see Donny and Natasha married by the King of Rock and Roll: PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Oct 13 2007, 12:48 AM~8990306
> *Cost of Corona in Vegas (while gambling): $1
> 
> Cost of th Buffet in Vegas: $7.77
> 
> Cost of Show Tickets: $50
> 
> To see Donny and Natasha married by the King of Rock and Roll: PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



That was a hunk a hunka hilarious!!! Viva Las Funny!!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 12 2007, 08:34 PM~8989615
> *Do you guys carry slip yokes for fleetwoods?
> *


The ones we have are for 60's Impala, I believe they are a different diameter.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Oct 12 2007, 06:43 PM~8988354
> *I guess when your truck has a 7 foot back hop you should check your axles more than .... well I guess I should have just checked them atleast once :biggrin: It's all good I still got an award, and it means alot to me. Besides I spent 6 days in Vegas having a good time, and that is what this is all about! Not to mention the fact I got see Elvis perform a wedding while I was there :roflmao: Congradulations Donnie and Natasha!
> *











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 24 2007, 01:05 PM~7971091
> *you should see them in person.
> *



i will like to have those springs... what would u suggest for my ride... i want to seat low but have a good height as well i will have a 2 pump FBSS setup with 8 in front and 10 in back


----------



## Team CCE

What kind of car you got?


----------



## ElChingon

how much is your multy batery charger??pls pm price!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Oct 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9008378
> *i will like to have those springs... what would u suggest for my ride... i want to seat low but have a good height as well i will have a 2 pump FBSS setup with 8 in front and 10 in back
> *


What engine also?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

CCE


----------



## tddbrumfield

:wave: how much do u guys charge to do a partial wrap on a cutlass frame if i bring it down to u.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

CCE


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hey b had good time last night thanks arrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by abas_abas+Oct 15 2007, 08:05 PM~9008378-->
> 
> 
> 
> i will like to have those springs... what would u suggest for my ride... i want to seat low but have a good height as well i will have a 2 pump FBSS setup with 8 in front and 10 in back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Oct 17 2007, 10:40 AM~9021231
> *What kind of car you got?
> *




ITS THAT INVISIBLE MOTHERFUCKER PARKED RIGHT OVER THERE, YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE STOKES IT WILL NEED ALSO?


















:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 19 2007, 10:17 AM~9038714
> *:wave: how much do u guys charge to do a partial wrap on a cutlass frame if i bring it down to u.
> *


I wouldn't suggest a partial wrap, it will only transfer the stress to the weak points. It could still break.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9076124
> *ttt
> *


Where is that Lincoln? :dunno:


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 26 2007, 12:48 PM~9089931
> *:wave:
> *


Hows it goin?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Im not trying to start no shit.. But my boi said uya;ll lost his car.. Whats up with that.. THe Purple Monte Carlo wit the chopped top.. " Lakers Girl"


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 26 2007, 09:57 AM~9088842
> *Where is that Lincoln? :dunno:
> *



Working on a new hopper first.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 26 2007, 04:58 PM~9090488
> *Hows it goin?
> *


Been ok. Trying to get things together. Hows everyone out your way? :biggrin:


----------



## Lee337

any more new products to look forward to?


----------



## bigbody93

i got my CCE street kit will post pics of the set up soon in the caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

do you have those 2 ton chrome springs in stock?


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


:wave: 
Wats up Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

:roflmao:
OH THATS WHY IT WASNT POSTING 

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

damn homie he gets it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## illeagle86

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## JRO

My CCE's should be in by the carl caspers show. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 31 2007, 08:26 AM~9121719
> *TTT
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Wats up Bruce
> *


Whats up. Just got back from Vegas again. We went to the sema show. Hows things up there in the chi?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 6 2007, 10:11 AM~9166056
> *Whats up. Just got back from Vegas again. We went to the sema show. Hows things up there in the chi?
> *



Lucky Bastard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 3 2007, 09:12 PM~9148953
> *My CCE's should be in by the carl caspers show.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9092123
> *Im not trying to start no shit.. But my boi said uya;ll lost his car.. Whats up with that.. THe Purple Monte Carlo wit the chopped top.. " Lakers Girl"
> *


The cars not lost, he needs to just pay his bill. We will only wait so long, its been done for a long time.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9092123
> *Im not trying to start no shit.. But my boi said uya;ll lost his car.. Whats up with that.. THe Purple Monte Carlo wit the chopped top.. " Lakers Girl"
> *


The cars is not lost, he just needs to pay his bill. We can only wait so long. It's been ready for a minute.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 26 2007, 09:17 PM~9092786
> *Been ok. Trying to get things together. Hows everyone out your way?  :biggrin:
> *


Were doin fine. Been on the road alot. The super show then sema. I've been to vegas twice in the last 4 weeks. Thats a loooong ride.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Oct 26 2007, 09:22 PM~9092821
> *any more new products to look forward to?
> *


There is still a couple of things we are workin on, but need to test and tune. So to speek. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Oct 27 2007, 05:15 AM~9094416
> *i got my CCE street kit will post pics of the set up soon in the caddy. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I would love to see it when it's done.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 30 2007, 07:01 PM~9117914
> *do you have those 2 ton chrome springs in stock?
> *


Yes we do. They would be $162.95 to your door. Thats free shipping, but it has a $3.00 signature that has to be on it. For security reasons.


----------



## NIMSTER64

how you doing homie? Its getting cold LOL. hey man buy my lac I will give you brother price.hey if not then let me know when I can drop it off so it could get fixed and ready to smash the bumper next year :cheesy:


----------



## Gueros Customs 2

WAZ UP BRUCE COLD HERE HOW BOUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 6 2007, 09:19 AM~9166412
> *how you doing homie? Its getting cold LOL. hey man buy my lac I will give you brother price.hey if not then let me know when I can drop it off so it could get fixed and ready to smash the bumper next year :cheesy:
> *


 Do you think that they are ready for it? I don't know if they can handle the orange crusher. :biggrin: I'll holla.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Nov 6 2007, 09:24 AM~9166443
> *WAZ UP BRUCE COLD HERE HOW BOUT THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's cold here to, down to the 30's at night, mid 40's durning the day. Thats really cold after the summer we had here.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Oct 31 2007, 04:32 PM~9125226-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie he gets it :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: shut up jimmy :roflmao:
> wats up homie how have u been???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Nov 6 2007, 09:11 AM~9166056
> *Whats up. Just got back from Vegas again. We went to the sema show. Hows things up there in the chi?
> *


everything here is good enjoying the cold ass weather :biggrin: 

how was sema? must be nice going to vegas twice in the past month


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 6 2007, 03:01 PM~9168341
> *Do you think that they are ready for it? I don't know if they can handle the orange crusher. :biggrin: I'll holla.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 6 2007, 03:16 PM~9168934
> *:roflmao: shut up jimmy :roflmao:
> wats up homie how have u been???
> everything here is good enjoying the cold ass weather  :biggrin:
> 
> how was sema? must be nice going to vegas twice in the past month
> *


It wasn't to bad, just the drive was long as hell.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 6 2007, 04:01 PM~9168341
> *Do you think that they are ready for it? I don't know if they can handle the orange crusher. :biggrin: I'll holla.
> *


they better be ready.double pump ready to take over once again


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 6 2007, 05:04 PM~9169285
> *It wasn't to bad, just the drive was long as hell.
> *


i could imagine  
if they made it closer to the supershow i wouldnt mind staying an extra week or soo to check it out  but i cant afford 2 vegas trips in the same month


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 31 2007, 08:26 AM~9121719
> *TTT
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Wats up Bruce
> *


 :uh: 26 times :dunno:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Nov 8 2007, 03:45 PM~9184749
> *:uh:  26 times :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## miser211

Anybody answering PM's overthere? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

hno:


----------



## miser211

:banghead:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 9 2007, 02:32 PM~9192144
> *Anybody answering PM's overthere? :biggrin:
> *


I did actually try to but it kept freezing up on me. Telling my try back in 5 minutes. I'll try again.


----------



## miser211

What are you talking about that never happens! :loco:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 9 2007, 08:19 AM~9189837
> *:dunno:
> *


The button must have stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 9 2007, 05:00 PM~9192802
> *The button must have stuck. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:
it happens :biggrin: 

whats up homie hows everything over there?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 13 2007, 02:21 PM~9219229
> *:roflmao:
> it happens  :biggrin:
> 
> whats up homie hows everything over there?
> *


It's good, rainin' today but it's in the 60's. How about you? Rain, sleet, or snow I know your at work. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 13 2007, 03:17 PM~9219672
> *It's good, rainin' today but it's in the 60's. How about you? Rain, sleet, or snow I know your at work. :biggrin:
> *


we got a break we were in the 50's today but come thursday we are going back to 40's  
yeah rain sleet or snow im always at work need to save money


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 13 2007, 07:55 PM~9221975
> *we got a break we were in the 50's today but come thursday we are going back to 40's
> yeah rain sleet or snow im always at work need to save money
> *


I hear that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 13 2007, 04:17 PM~9219672
> *It's good, rainin' today but it's in the 60's. How about you? Rain, sleet, or snow I know your at work. :biggrin:
> *


we got decent weather here one day its cold one day its warm so its crazy out here yea rain sleet or snow im sittin very comfy in my office drinking my coffee :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 14 2007, 07:47 AM~9224866
> *we got decent weather here one day its cold one day its warm so its crazy out here yea rain sleet or snow im sittin very comfy in my office drinking my coffee  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 14 2007, 09:47 AM~9224866
> *we got decent weather here one day its cold one day its warm so its crazy out here yea rain sleet or snow im sittin very comfy in my office drinking my coffee  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats what I'm talkin about, working with your brain and not your back


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Nov 14 2007, 09:28 AM~9225056-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> which is why my caddy is still STOCK
> maybe next year :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Nov 14 2007, 09:29 AM~9225064
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thats what I'm talkin about, working with your brain and not your back
> *


oh trust me id trade jobs with Silver-Metal as long as i got his pay too :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 14 2007, 08:54 AM~9225212
> *:biggrin:
> which is why my caddy is still STOCK
> maybe next year  :0
> 
> oh trust me id trade jobs with Silver-Metal as long as i got his pay too  :biggrin:
> *


What you talkin' bout, it's not stock. Bring in when you pick up the other car. Will get you hittin' switches by summer.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 14 2007, 12:18 PM~9226311
> *What you talkin' bout, it's not stock. Bring in when you pick up the other car. Will get you hittin' switches by summer.
> *


:0


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Donnie?


----------



## Team CCE

Here is the new ad in lowrider magazine. That two pump street edition kit is a great deal that includes FREE shipping. It has the whole coil-over set-up with 12" cylinders for the back, and springs all the way around. Uprgades are also available. Don't forget ONLY Genuine Marzocchi's and REAL italian dumps are used in our kits.


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 15 2007, 03:57 PM~9235592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new ad in lowrider magazine. That two pump street edition kit is a great deal that includes FREE shipping. It has the whole coil-over set-up with 12" cylinders for the back, and springs all the way around. Uprgades are also available. Don't forget ONLY Genuine Marzocchi's and REAL italian dumps are used in our kits.
> *


You should throw some backing plates on there and are yall putting #7's in them or those extreme flow gears.


----------



## Team CCE

Extreme flows. I can do backing plates as an upgrade.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 14 2007, 03:49 PM~9227423
> *Whats up Donnie?
> *




sup bruce? not much getting ready for our wedding reception. you get the invite?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 15 2007, 06:41 PM~9236351
> *Extreme flows. I can do backing plates as an upgrade.
> *


Yo did you get my PM?  :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 15 2007, 02:57 PM~9235592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new ad in lowrider magazine. That two pump street edition kit is a great deal that includes FREE shipping. It has the whole coil-over set-up with 12" cylinders for the back, and springs all the way around. Uprgades are also available. Don't forget ONLY Genuine Marzocchi's and REAL italian dumps are used in our kits.
> *


CCE IS THE BEST ....YO KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 16 2007, 12:27 AM~9239561
> *Yo did you get my PM?    :biggrin:
> *


Man I quite trying! Im just going to wait for everyones holiday and tax time specials before i put in another order to see whats out there.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 16 2007, 06:42 AM~9240251
> *Man I quite trying!  Im just going to wait for everyones holiday and tax time specials before i put in another order to see whats out there.
> *


He wrote me back. Hes probably busy with alot of other people dude. If your in a hurry call them up. Theres always someone there to answer the phone.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Nov 15 2007, 11:04 PM~9239401
> *sup bruce? not much getting ready for our wedding reception. you get the invite?
> *


Yea, got it today.


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 14 2007, 07:28 AM~9224782
> *I hear that. :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 16 2007, 04:42 AM~9240251
> *Man I quite trying!  Im just going to wait for everyones holiday and tax time specials before i put in another order to see whats out there.
> *


Did you have any other questions? I thought I answered all of them. Let me know.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 18 2007, 03:06 AM~9251997
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Dave? Hows the project going? I seen some of the pics looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 18 2007, 03:51 PM~9254102
> *whats up homie
> *


Busy busy, tryin' to help as many as I can. You know how I am. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey Bruce, is that stuff gonna work for ya? I finally got Jack Hammer in the garage tonight. Now I gotta fix the damn thing. STUPID HYDAULICS. :banghead:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

what up bruce? you gonna make it saturday?


----------



## rollmodel

Whats up Juan? Is my beer still cold? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave:


----------



## DerbycityDave

HERE IS THAT PIC. FOR YOU BRUCE.. CALL CCE COOLCARS OR PM BRUCE FOR MORE INFO AND PRICEING....THANK GUYS,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 21 2007, 03:30 AM~9272266
> *HERE IS THAT PIC. FOR YOU BRUCE.. CALL CCE COOLCARS OR PM BRUCE FOR MORE INFO AND PRICEING....THANK GUYS,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Nov 19 2007, 08:41 PM~9262646
> *Hey Bruce, is that stuff gonna work for ya? I finally got Jack Hammer in the garage tonight. Now I gotta fix the damn thing. STUPID HYDAULICS. :banghead:
> *


I think it will do the job.  I already have a design that I going with, but I need to machine some special cups for it.  Thanks for the hook-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Nov 20 2007, 12:03 PM~9266848
> *what up bruce? you gonna make it saturday?
> *


My brother is in town for a couple days, but I think I might be able. I'll get at you.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 21 2007, 01:30 AM~9272266
> *HERE IS THAT PIC. FOR YOU BRUCE.. CALL CCE COOLCARS OR PM BRUCE FOR MORE INFO AND PRICEING....THANK GUYS,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Dave, I did post them up a couple months back but I appreciate the post.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7963685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the 2 3/4 ton springs,we also have the 2 ton in the same finish. The 2 3/4 tons are 179.95 and the 2 tons are 159.95.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wat up CCE any winter time specials going on :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9270928
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 21 2007, 08:07 AM~9273035
> *wat up CCE any winter time specials going on  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing right now, but will be puttin' somethin together soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

ill be watchin then :biggrin: ill probly be comein to ur store soon any way :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 21 2007, 08:11 AM~9273050
> *ill be watchin then  :biggrin:  ill probly be comein to ur store soon any way  :biggrin:
> *


Thats coo. We will be closed from thur-sun. be back open on mon next week. Get to take a few days off for the hoilday.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 21 2007, 08:16 AM~9273075
> *Thats coo. We will be closed from thur-sun. be back open on mon next week. Get to take a few days off for the hoilday.
> *



sounds good it willprobly be around january when ill prob;y make it  workin seems to make days shorter :0


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 21 2007, 07:59 AM~9273010
> *:nicoderm:
> *


BRUCE MY PIC. LOOKS BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

i hope u enjoyed ur few days off homie :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
TTT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 21 2007, 05:47 PM~9277020
> *BRUCE MY PIC. LOOKS BETTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea it does,but you had better light. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
wats up bruce 
how was ur thanksgiving?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 28 2007, 08:53 AM~9323471
> *:wave:
> wats up bruce
> how was ur thanksgiving?
> *


It was good, spent some time with my brother and his family. I enjoyed the 4 days in a row off. That doesen't happen that often, because we travel so much.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 28 2007, 10:32 AM~9323720
> *It was good, spent some time with my brother and his family. I enjoyed the 4 days in a row off. That doesen't happen that often, because we travel so much.
> *


i know i can imagine it was kinda like a mini vacation from work :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 28 2007, 10:49 AM~9324286
> *i know i can imagine it was kinda like a mini vacation from work  :biggrin:
> *


Yea it was. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 28 2007, 02:39 PM~9325397
> *Yea it was. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
u deserve it


----------



## Team CCE

I think I do. :biggrin: Some times I go 1 1/2 months without days off. Doin' shows is cool, but tiring.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 29 2007, 09:12 AM~9330196
> *I think I do. :biggrin:  Some times I go 1 1/2 months without days off. Doin' shows is cool, but tiring.
> *


i know and wat kills you more i bet is the DRIVING isnt it? 
i give u guys props for that we flew to Vegas you DROVE there *TWICE* :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 29 2007, 08:24 AM~9330246
> *i know and wat kills you more i bet is the DRIVING isnt it?
> i give u guys props for that we flew to Vegas you DROVE there TWICE  :biggrin:
> *


I don't mind driving so much, I just wish I had more days off. :biggrin: That was twice in the same month.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 29 2007, 09:38 AM~9330304
> *I don't mind driving so much, I just wish I had more days off. :biggrin: That was twice in the same month.
> *


:rofl: oh yeah my bad i forgot to mention that *TWICE IN A MONTH* :0 

days off are GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 29 2007, 08:46 AM~9330359
> *:rofl: oh yeah my bad i forgot to mention that TWICE IN A MONTH  :0
> 
> days off are GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


Hard at work or what? :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up with the caddy? I can picture it, ass in the grass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 29 2007, 09:52 AM~9330391
> *Hard at work or what? :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up with the caddy? I can picture it, ass in the grass. :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: oh but of course i always work hard :rofl:

tha caddy is good almost there 







:roflmao: j/k thats not mine

i know i cant wait to see it ass in the grass driving slow and low :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 29 2007, 09:05 AM~9330457
> *:roflmao: oh but of course  i always work hard :rofl:
> 
> tha caddy is good almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: j/k thats not mine
> 
> i know i cant wait to see it ass in the grass driving slow and low  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I was about to say DDAAAMMMM! WTF happened? But hopefully it's just takin' a nap in the garage.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 29 2007, 10:28 AM~9330592
> *I was about to say DDAAAMMMM! WTF happened? But hopefully it's just takin' a nap in the garage.
> *


:roflmao: yeah its in storage takin a nice nap 
i need to switch the header panel and hood but thats later on
FIRST THINGS FIRST :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 29 2007, 09:38 AM~9330662
> *:roflmao: yeah its in storage takin a nice nap
> i need  to switch the header panel and hood but thats later on
> FIRST THINGS FIRST  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 29 2007, 01:35 PM~9332152
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Check out our december specials. It's a smokin' deal, over $150 in savings plus free shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:02 AM~9339445
> *Check out our december specials. It's a smokin' deal, over $150 in savings plus free shipping. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376477

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 30 2007, 12:21 PM~9340905
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376477
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 30 2007, 04:30 PM~9341743
> *:no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bucky

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

bruce is my idol!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 30 2007, 03:30 PM~9341743
> *:no:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 3 2007, 10:15 AM~9361559
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 3 2007, 09:30 AM~9361632
> *:0
> *


:wave: 
whats up neighbor!
why no christmas decorations yet?
bro its NOT getting any warmer


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 1 2007, 12:01 PM~9348629
> *bruce is my idol!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AAAAwwww shit, come on now. You the legend around here. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Dec 1 2007, 11:44 AM~9348560
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WOW! :uh: Thanks for the bump though.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 3 2007, 08:15 AM~9361559
> *
> *


Why you sad?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 3 2007, 08:53 AM~9361745
> *:wave:
> whats up neighbor!
> why no christmas decorations yet?
> bro its NOT getting any warmer
> *


Nothin' for Christmas? Halloween is off the hook at Nim's house. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Dec 3 2007, 02:44 PM~9363660-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sad?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the caddy wont start! DAMN ALTERNATOR! and soo close to XMAS too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Dec 3 2007, 02:47 PM~9363675
> *Nothin' for Christmas? Halloween is off the hook at Nim's house. :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah i know we were there for a lil bit as part of the yard monuments :roflmao: 

im still waiting to see the 8ft snow man he puts up :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 3 2007, 02:00 PM~9363783
> *the caddy wont start! DAMN ALTERNATOR! and soo close to XMAS too
> lol yeah i know we were there for a lil bit as part of the yard monuments :roflmao:
> 
> im still waiting to see the 8ft snow man he puts up  :biggrin:
> *


R U sure its the alternator? Maybe just the battery, and the cold weather.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 3 2007, 05:04 PM~9364760
> *R U sure its the alternator? Maybe just the battery, and the cold weather.
> *


i was hoping it was that  
the car turns off when i take the charge off and i changed the battery from the cutlass to the caddy and still tha same thing


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 4 2007, 07:55 AM~9370079
> *i was hoping it was that
> the car turns off when i take the charge off and i changed the battery from the cutlass to the caddy and still tha same thing
> *


Oh, It does sound like the alternator. When it's runnin' disconnect the negative on the battery. If it dies out, definately the alternator.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:05 AM~9370099
> *Oh, It does sound like the alternator. When it's runnin' disconnect the negative on the battery. If it dies out, definately the alternator.
> *


  
got it ill do that at lunch :biggrin: 
thank homie 

cause i see the "CHARGE" light turns on in the dash but i just ignore it :biggrin: its been on for like 2 months off and on


----------



## Los Neighbors

its the alternator :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 3 2007, 04:04 PM~9364760
> *R U sure its the alternator? Maybe just the battery, and the cold weather.
> *


maybe its just a loose nut behind the wheel :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 4 2007, 06:57 PM~9373831
> *maybe its just a loose nut behind the wheel :0
> *


:roflmao: 
shut up jimmy :twak: 
:biggrin: 

how are things up there in detroit?


----------



## Team CCE

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 4 2007, 05:57 PM~9373831
> *maybe its just a loose nut behind the wheel :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:40 PM~9363623
> *AAAAwwww shit, come on now. You the legend around here. :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


YES HE IS !!!! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:43 PM~9363650
> *WOW! :uh: Thanks for the bump though.
> *


IT ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey Bruce, R U thirsty yet? :yes:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave: Whats up Bruce...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 5 2007, 08:49 PM~9384623
> *Hey Bruce, R U thirsty yet? :yes:
> *


I am feeling a little parched. :biggrin: I guess I'll have to give the patron a try. Might as well get it over with, I blame you if I turn into a drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 6 2007, 01:38 AM~9386724
> *:wave: Whats up Bruce...
> *


Notin' much, what's up wit you? You must be workin' late in the garage. 1:38a.m. dam. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 5 2007, 07:59 AM~9378526
> *:roflmao:
> shut up jimmy :twak:
> :biggrin:
> 
> how are things up there in detroit?
> *


we are all good homie


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 6 2007, 08:54 AM~9387394
> *we are all good homie
> *


any snow yet??



hey bruce did u say PATRON??? :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 6 2007, 08:27 AM~9387520
> *any snow yet??
> hey bruce did u say PATRON???  :0
> *


YEP, Clint wants to turn me into an alcoholic. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2007, 02:33 PM~9389604
> *YEP, Clint wants to turn me into an alcoholic. :biggrin:
> *


after u try 








try 









:biggrin: 

pretty soon ur house is gonna be like ours 








that right there is some good shhh..stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 6 2007, 02:55 PM~9390278
> *after u try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> pretty soon ur house is gonna be like ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that right there is some good shhh..stuff  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

I'm just tired of drinking alone. :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC

What up Mr. Perkins, hows things up your way? Im gonna have to tell rob to give you a call next time I get up that way. We can all get up and go out.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9391804
> *I'm just tired of drinking alone. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 6 2007, 07:07 PM~9391804
> *I'm just tired of drinking alone. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2007, 04:08 PM~9390807
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I got a bottle of Mescal from Shorty. I"m a little scared on it though. It's got a worm in it.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 7 2007, 10:28 AM~9396429
> *I got a bottle of Mescal from Shorty. I"m a little scared on it though. It's got a worm in it.
> *


OOOOHHH :nono: 
dont start with that that will F&$^ u up real fast!
start wit the patron and then work on that cause if u drink the mescal u will NEVER drink again :rofl:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 7 2007, 09:34 AM~9396474
> *OOOOHHH :nono:
> dont start with that that will F&$^ u up real fast!
> start wit the patron and then work on that cause if u drink the mescal u will NEVER drink again :rofl:
> *


It's like that?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 7 2007, 11:22 AM~9396831
> *It's like that?
> *


:roflmao: 
YES! 

oh and if u drink the worm :tears: :barf: :barf: :tears:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 7 2007, 10:32 AM~9396887
> *:roflmao:
> YES!
> 
> oh and if u drink the worm  :tears:  :barf:  :barf: :tears:
> *


Na, I can't do no worm. Forget that shit. :barf:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:roflmao: 
its gooood its just that that will put u over the top and completely make u :barf: if u arent used to it cause that is some real powerful shit :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 7 2007, 11:28 AM~9396429
> *I got a bottle of Mescal from Shorty. I"m a little scared on it though. It's got a worm in it.
> *



Don't be scurd... If you drink with self control, you'll be fine. I'll be glad to help you with that bottle of Mezcal. The worm just adds flavor :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Dec 7 2007, 09:26 AM~9395695
> *What up Mr. Perkins, hows things up your way? Im gonna have to tell rob to give you a call next time I get up that way. We can all get up and go out.
> *



I don't know about going out, but we can always have a drink here at the house. I normally have plenty to drink.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 3 2007, 04:00 PM~9363783
> *the caddy wont start! DAMN ALTERNATOR! and soo close to XMAS too
> lol yeah i know we were there for a lil bit as part of the yard monuments :roflmao:
> 
> im still waiting to see the 8ft snow man he puts up  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think I am doing it this year homie.but your house looks great.


----------



## Scrilla

Mezcal Aint No Joke... :thumbsdown:


I've got a bottle that has only gone done a 1/4 way down in 8 months! Lolz... :biggrin:


No one can hang! :barf:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Bruce check on my order.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 7 2007, 10:18 PM~9401758
> *Bruce check on my order.
> *


Workin' on it.


----------



## showandgo

i see you made it back ok


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9401644
> *I don't think I am doing it this year homie.but your house looks great.
> *


  

 thanks homie it could be better though


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 7 2007, 05:13 PM~9399698
> *Don't be scurd... If you drink with self control, you'll be fine. I'll be glad to help you with that bottle of Mezcal. The worm just adds flavor :biggrin:
> *


You can have the worm. :barf: I'll make sure I bring the bottle next time we get together. You might want to remind me, just in case I forget. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 10 2007, 01:45 PM~9418317
> *You can have the worm.  :barf: I'll make sure I bring the bottle next time we get together. You might want to remind me, just in case I forget. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 

:wave:
wats up bruce how was the weekend?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9401673
> *Mezcal Aint No Joke... :thumbsdown:
> I've got a bottle that has only gone done a 1/4 way down in 8 months! Lolz... :biggrin:
> No one can hang! :barf:
> *


I startin' to get a little nervous about this Mezcal. I don't drink, so i have no tolerance. hno:


----------



## rollmodel

Check out the new Mini Truckin, They've got a good picture of Andrews truck at Slamology.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 10 2007, 04:03 PM~9419706
> *Check out the new Mini Truckin, They've got a good picture of Andrews truck at Slamology.
> *


What month?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 10 2007, 04:03 PM~9419706
> *Check out the new Mini Truckin, They've got a good picture of Andrews truck at Slamology.
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 11 2007, 03:16 PM~9427085
> *? :dunno:
> *



Feb 08 It has a lifted truck parked over a body dropped truck on the cover.


----------



## J-VO

just thought i'd show off some of ya'lls products


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Check out the new Mini Truckin, They've got a good picture of Andrews truck at Slamology.*


at least they are showin andrew some luv.... cause lowrider hasn't seemed to this past year..

CONGRATS ANDREW!!!!!! :biggrin: 


everyone gettin ready for autorama again?????


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 10 2007, 04:14 PM~9419808
> *What month?
> *


whats up homie anything new :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

Whats up Piper?


----------



## pumpsndumps

NADA, just workin at the jewelry store. Got like 75 rings on my bench that have to be sized by xmas eve and the repairs and remounts just keep comin in..... Gonna be a LONG 12 days til christmas....

Did you see where we have to dance 7 sessions at the automrama.....thats gonna be nuts for sure......im gonna go broke burnin motors. lol......


----------



## rollmodel

Don't be so Heavy Handed :nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Dec 11 2007, 08:36 PM~9429898
> *just thought i'd show off some of ya'lls products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

That looks good, is it someone from in chicago?


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Do you guys have adjustable upper/lower trailing arms?

I can't find them on coolcars.org.


----------



## tddbrumfield

go to there air section and they are there


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 16 2007, 04:08 PM~9465244
> *That looks good, is it someone from in chicago?
> *


no, he's from orlando, fl


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## B_BORGERDING

Do you guys have adjustable upper/lower trailing arms?

I can't find them on coolcars.org. 




> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Dec 17 2007, 10:42 AM~9469573
> *go to there air section and they are there
> *


Same price as ProHoppers Chrome ones.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Dec 16 2007, 05:59 PM~9466264
> *Do you guys have adjustable upper/lower trailing arms?
> 
> I can't find them on coolcars.org.
> *


Yes, they are $150.00 for the uppers, and $199.00 for the lowers.


----------



## Team CCE

They are not chrome.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 17 2007, 12:17 PM~9470049
> *no, he's from orlando, fl
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

hey bruce is my shit done yet :0 :biggrin: HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE CCE CREW


----------



## Los Neighbors

*Just Wanted To Wish You And The CCE Crew A Merry Christmas And A Prosperous New Year*


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB




----------



## bucky

happy new year !!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 21 2007, 08:59 AM~9500511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Wanted To Wish You And The CCE Crew A Merry Christmas And A Prosperous New Year
> *


Thanks, same to you and everybody on LIL.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Dec 30 2007, 11:29 PM~9570412
> *happy new year !!
> *


Thanks, same to you. uffin:


----------



## REALTALK

IS CCE GOING TO BE HAVING LIKE A TAX TIME SPECIAL OR SOMETHING???


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 8 2008, 08:21 AM~9638071
> *Thanks, same to you and everybody on LIL.
> *


  
WELCOME BACK


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 8 2008, 07:23 AM~9638084
> *IS CCE GOING TO BE HAVING LIKE A TAX TIME SPECIAL OR SOMETHING???
> *


Not sure yet, I'll have to ask.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 8 2008, 08:38 AM~9638333
> *
> WELCOME BACK
> *


Thanks, hows work? :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 8 2008, 12:59 PM~9638753
> *Not sure yet, I'll have to ask.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:00 AM~9638761
> *Thanks, hows work? :biggrin:
> *


Believe it or not im actually busy :tears: 
damn people tryin to get there taxes done A.S.A.P :uh: 
cant u wait a month DAMN :angry:

so i dont think ill be on here as much until april 15th  
try not to miss me LOL 

but ill be on the cool cars website more now


----------



## jtl51603

do the systems come with check valves and slowdowns?? didnt see them listed on the site but just wanted to double check


----------



## curbserver78

what up CCE!!!


----------



## rollmodel

whats up Bruce... Don't think that you have slipped by, I've got two bottles of tequila with your name on them :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 AM~9639095
> *Believe it or not im actually busy :tears:
> damn people tryin to get there taxes done A.S.A.P  :uh:
> cant u wait a month DAMN :angry:
> 
> so i dont think ill be on here as much until april 15th
> try not to miss me LOL
> 
> but ill be on the cool cars website more now
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Jan 8 2008, 01:20 PM~9640220
> *do the systems come with check valves and slowdowns?? didnt see them listed on the site but just wanted to double check
> *


All the hydraulic kits come with them. They are included in the dump assemblys.


----------



## jtl51603

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:24 PM~9647876
> *All the hydraulic kits come with them. They are included in the dump assemblys.
> *


thanks


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 9 2008, 09:57 AM~9647674
> *whats up Bruce... Don't think that you have slipped by, I've got two bottles of tequila with your name on them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 8 2008, 06:26 PM~9642514
> *what up CCE!!!
> *


How's it goin'? Long time no hear. Happy New Year!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

wat up bruce , whenz erica gettin back?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 9 2008, 11:39 AM~9648514
> *wat up bruce , whenz erica gettin back?
> *


Nothin' much. She will probably be back in a couple weeks. I haven't heard a date yet.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 9 2008, 10:57 AM~9647674
> *whats up Bruce... Don't think that you have slipped by, I've got two bottles of tequila with your name on them :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 
go bruce!


----------



## NIMSTER64

I JUST GOT MY PACKAGE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE FAST NO HASSEL SHIPPING THANKS CCE. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac

NOT DONE YET, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA....STILL NEED TO FINISH TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 9 2008, 12:54 PM~9649148
> *I JUST GOT MY PACKAGE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE FAST NO HASSEL SHIPPING THANKS CCE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 9 2008, 01:23 PM~9649371
> *:wave:
> *


Wazzzz uuuuppp? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2008, 01:25 PM~9649394
> *NOT DONE YET, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA....STILL NEED TO FINISH TRUNK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Norma said whatz up wit that check valve? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 9 2008, 01:23 PM~9649371
> *:wave:
> *


Norma says :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 9 2008, 04:18 PM~9650816
> *Norma said whatz up wit that check valve? :biggrin:
> *


It's not a parker. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 9 2008, 05:22 PM~9650851
> *It's not a parker. :biggrin:
> *



hell....i don't remember if it is parker or not....haha...but i'll check when i get home.....it's 1 inch and it's workin.....tell her i need the fax for the month please.... :biggrin: 

hit me up with a price on some upper trailing arms and a slip yoke for my fleetwood.....i have 14" cylinders and it's chain bridged.....let me know please


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2008, 08:15 AM~9656836
> *hell....i don't remember if it is parker or not....haha...but i'll check when i get home.....it's 1 inch and it's workin.....tell her i need the fax for the month please.... :biggrin:
> 
> hit me up with a price on some upper trailing arms and a slip yoke for my fleetwood.....i have 14" cylinders and it's chain bridged.....let me know please
> *


PM sent


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 9 2008, 06:21 PM~9650840
> *Norma says  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Show her this... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 10 2008, 05:46 PM~9661372
> *Show her this...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See if you can do it with her face, then wil show it to her. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 11 2008, 12:48 PM~9667441
> *See if you can do it with her face, then wil show it to her. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaha....ok I will later on tonight lol


----------



## Team CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO..... Next time I See U I'm gonna KILL YOU!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 12 2008, 10:30 AM~9674889
> *JRO.....  Next time I See U I'm gonna KILL YOU!!!! :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## skunk

sorry norma i had 2 show skunk!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 12 2008, 03:38 PM~9676791
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats funny shit.
> *


Thats looks real. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84

what up bruce!!!! hows it going down there?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 12 2008, 05:40 PM~9676802
> *Thats looks real. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It could have been!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 12 2008, 05:38 PM~9676791
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats funny shit.
> *



Tell Norma I said that is funny. She was making fun of me yesterday for the Christmas card Piper sent her. No elfin around :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 12 2008, 05:12 PM~9677223
> *what up bruce!!!! hows it going down there?
> *


Good, Get to do some work in the shop. :biggrin: It's kinda fun.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2008, 10:28 AM~9689899
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> that's be a hell of a wet t-shirt contest  :biggrin:
> 
> hi chichona....i mean....norma.....haha  :biggrin:
> *




You wish you can see'em like That!! :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 13 2008, 04:27 PM~9682888
> *Tell Norma I said that is funny. She was making fun of me yesterday for the Christmas card Piper sent her. No elfin around                                                                                                                    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tongue:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *



I see how it is, ya'll teaming up on me. That's not fair


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL+Jan 14 2008, 01:44 PM~9691767-->
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can see'em like That!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CCE_GiRL_@Jan 14 2008, 01:46 PM~9691788
> *I see how it is, ya'll teaming up on me. That's not fair
> *



COCHINA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2008, 03:17 PM~9692086
> *COCHINA!!!! :biggrin:
> *




cHoChInO yOU!!!! MR.Bollaspoderazas :biggrin: LOL


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 14 2008, 03:42 PM~9692288
> *cHoChInO yOU!!!! MR.Bollaspoderazas  :biggrin:  LOL
> *




*** PODEROOOOOOZAS!!!****


----------



## red_ghost

just ordered some coil over cups


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 14 2008, 12:46 PM~9691788
> *I see how it is, ya'll teaming up on me. That's not fair
> *


i got your back :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 14 2008, 02:25 PM~9692633
> *just ordered some coil over cups
> *


Appreciate the order. Which ones did you get the regular or extended?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 14 2008, 12:46 PM~9691788
> *I see how it is, ya'll teaming up on me. That's not fair
> *


It's ok Norma, I got your back to. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 15 2008, 11:30 AM~9700324
> *Appreciate the order. Which ones did you get the regular or extended?
> *


regular, tops and bottoms.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 09:40 PM~9695483
> *i got your back :biggrin:
> *



Thanks....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 13 2008, 04:27 PM~9682888
> *Tell Norma I said that is funny. She was making fun of me yesterday for the Christmas card Piper sent her. No elfin around                                                                                                                    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tongue:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey..... Clint keep it up and Next time you call for pricing , you're getting RETAIL.! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 15 2008, 11:40 AM~9700830
> *regular, tops and bottoms.
> *


Make sure when you put the top cups in you weld them, and the hole in your frame needs to be just a little bigger than the hole in the top cup. The trunk floor to.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 15 2008, 02:07 PM~9701000
> *Hey..... Clint keep it up and Next time you call for pricing , you're getting RETAIL.!  :biggrin:
> *



Now thats not nice :tears: You started it! :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 16 2008, 12:52 PM~9709957
> *Make sure when you put the top cups in you weld them, and the hole in your frame needs to be just a little bigger than the hole in the top cup. The trunk floor to.
> *


being used for a coil over strut setup... maybe. I'm trying both coil over and coil under. Which ever one I dont use i'll have spare parts left over for my next car I juice. your strut stuff really isn't too friendly for mac struts, but that's fine becasue you can use regular parts to acheive the same thing.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 15 2008, 12:32 PM~9700341
> *It's ok Norma, I got your back to. :biggrin:
> *




* What about the FrOnT!!! :biggrin: hAppY BiRtHdAy..!!! </span>*


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 17 2008, 12:54 PM~9718678
> *  What about the FrOnT!!!  :biggrin:  hAppY BiRtHdAy..!!! </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



face first into the cake :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Though that would be nice, I wanted everybody to have a piece. :biggrin: Of the cake that is. :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday

what year caprice spindles do i need 4 a g-body


----------



## pumpsndumps

Almost World of Wheels CHICAGO...... The new blazer body is gettin fresh paint tonight.....just so I can tear it up next weekend....lol.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 17 2008, 03:54 PM~9719461
> *Though that would be nice, I wanted everybody to have a piece. :biggrin: Of the cake that is. :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday homie :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 17 2008, 11:54 AM~9718678
> *  What about the FrOnT!!!  :biggrin:  hAppY BiRtHdAy..!!! </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell i'll take it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 17 2008, 01:54 PM~9718678
> *  What about the FrOnT!!!  :biggrin:  hAppY BiRtHdAy..!!! </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmm....the things I would do to that....


----------



## showandgo

lol a fat kids fantasy


----------



## Los Neighbors

:roflmao: 
shut up Jimmy

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BRUCE*
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 5 2007, 09:43 PM~7841913
> *i got a deal on 2 cce motors..so i decided to give them a shot..didnt last 1 night..fuck
> *



voltage to high...or ur doin somethin wrong lol.......ive ran there chrome motors on 72 volts and banged for weeks.....sounds like u got some old motors that where about to go anyway


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 17 2008, 07:59 PM~9722443
> *mmmmmmmmmmm....the things I would do to that....
> 
> 
> 
> *








:uh: .....jro your not right!


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 18 2008, 12:10 PM~9727037
> *voltage to high...or ur doin somethin wrong lol.......ive ran there chrome motors on 72 volts and banged for weeks.....sounds like u got some old motors that where about to go anyway
> *



i have seen plenty go on the first hit of the switch and i am pretty sure we are not doin something wrong :biggrin: sometimes companies get in shitty stuff and just pass it right on knowingly or not it happens


----------



## mac2lac

yup.....it happens.....happened to one of my members....burned right through 3 motors.......


----------



## Beanerking1

hey how much is it for a 3 pump comp settup with 3 single dump assy. and 12 in strokes for the back chrome?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2008, 01:25 PM~9649394
> *NOT DONE YET, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA....STILL NEED TO FINISH TRUNK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 17 2008, 01:54 PM~9718678
> *<span style='color:blue'>LOOKS LIKE MY GRAND MA AFTER SHE SHEDS HER SKIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 17 2008, 09:48 PM~9722346
> *hell i'll take it :0  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SLOPY SECONDS LOL


MEMBER LOLOL


----------



## illeagle86




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 17 2008, 01:56 PM~9719476
> *what year caprice spindles do i need 4 a g-body
> *


Mid to late 80's would work fine. If you want bigger brakes I would go with the wagon spindles they have I think an 11" rotor, but it's the same spindle other than the caliper mounting is in a different location. for clearence on the bigger rotor.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2008, 05:41 PM~9721206
> *happy birthday homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 18 2008, 08:40 AM~9725877
> *:roflmao:
> shut up Jimmy
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BRUCE
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 18 2008, 12:10 PM~9727037
> *voltage to high...or ur doin somethin wrong lol.......ive ran there chrome motors on 72 volts and banged for weeks.....sounds like u got some old motors that where about to go anyway
> *


How do you have your set-up? Gear size? Oil? Voltage? Spring rate?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 17 2008, 07:59 PM~9722443
> *mmmmmmmmmmm....the things I would do to that....
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Easy now. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 18 2008, 12:14 PM~9727052
> *i have seen plenty go on the first hit of the switch and i am pretty sure we are not doin something wrong  :biggrin:  sometimes companies get in shitty stuff and just pass it right on knowingly or not it happens
> *


There are way to many factors that have an effect on motors. First of all, right off the bat you are dealing with a 12 volt motor. When you put 72, 84, 96, or even 120 to it with out breakin' it in, your bound to have trouble. Even breakin' it in you risk burnin' it up, or short life.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 18 2008, 02:18 PM~9727938
> *hey how much is it for a 3 pump comp settup with 3 single dump assy. and 12 in strokes for the back chrome?
> *


The three pump comp. set-up with 8's and 12's would be $1332.95 to your door, thats free shipping.  Signature will be required.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 01:23 PM~9727511
> *yup.....it happens.....happened to one of my members....burned right through 3 motors.......
> *


Way to many factors. We run them on our dancers, some of them run on 84 volts. We usually get a couple shows out of them. Depends on how Bryan, aka lead thumbs, is on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 18 2008, 11:38 PM~9731635
> *LOOKS LIKE MY GRAND MA AFTER SHE SHEDS HER SKIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam :ugh:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Way to many factors. We run them on our dancers, some of them run on 84 volts. We usually get a couple shows out of them. Depends on how Bryan, aka lead thumbs, is on them. *



HEY NOW, I thought I was the one with Heavy Thumbs....hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 21 2008, 08:43 AM~9744978
> *Mid to late 80's would work fine. If you want bigger brakes I would go with the wagon spindles they have I think an 11" rotor, but it's the same spindle other than the caliper mounting is in a different location. for clearence on the bigger rotor.
> *


good info to know :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: hey B Try not to forget the Key for the lambo this time so I can get it programed


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 21 2008, 07:08 AM~9745054
> *Way to many factors. We run them on our dancers, some of them run on 84 volts. We usually get a couple shows out of them. Depends on how Bryan, aka lead thumbs, is on them. :biggrin:
> *


we like to call him switch special or my favorite switch retarded


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 21 2008, 09:24 AM~9745634
> *HEY NOW, I thought I was the one with Heavy Thumbs....hehehe :biggrin:
> *


I didn't forget you. :biggrin: Just didn't want to put the whole list. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 21 2008, 09:37 AM~9745694
> *good info to know  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2008, 01:40 PM~9747502
> *:biggrin: hey B Try not to forget the Key for the lambo this time so I can get it programed
> *


It's already in the truck.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 21 2008, 07:58 PM~9750642
> *we like to call him switch special or my favorite switch retarded
> *


Bryan says at least our cars stay together. Just stick to painting. :0 Remember I'm just a messenger. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 22 2008, 11:31 AM~9755137
> *Bryan says at least our cars stay together. Just stick to painting. :0  Remember I'm just a messenger. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## skunk

we prefer to call him switchically challenged. lol


----------



## showandgo

lol i have been hopping my car for 4 years and tommys vert for 5 years and still look great, and oh yeah when our cars come apart we mean for them to :biggrin:  tell him he should have stuck to window tinting :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just stopped in to say hi to the cce crew :wave: 
oh and can i just show up to casper on friday like usual(late) and register at the door :biggrin: or are their going to be some crazy rules that i have to try and brake :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 22 2008, 07:50 PM~9758175
> *lol i have been hopping my car for 4 years and tommys vert for 5 years and still look great, and oh yeah when our cars come apart we mean for them to :biggrin:   tell him he should have stuck to window tinting :0
> *




 Ouch!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 10:03 PM~9759218
> *just stopped in to say hi to the cce crew :wave:
> oh and can i just show up to casper on friday like usual(late) and register at the door :biggrin:  or are their going to be some crazy rules that i have to try and brake :biggrin:
> *




How are things?


----------



## NIMSTER64

BRUCE DONE.GOT YOUR MESAGE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 22 2008, 06:50 PM~9758175
> *lol i have been hopping my car for 4 years and tommys vert for 5 years and still look great, and oh yeah when our cars come apart we mean for them to :biggrin:   tell him he should have stuck to window tinting :0
> *


Thats what Im talkin about...Show hoppers that still look the same as the day they were done


----------



## showandgo

lol, bob alot of maintenence and pride is all it takes to keep a show hopper nice. shit we aint hitting 100 but we can drive our show car-hopper to the show and either park in the parking lot, enter the show, or enter the hop and look good at all 3


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 23 2008, 09:38 PM~9767850
> *lol, bob alot of maintenence and pride is all it takes to keep a show hopper nice. shit we aint hitting 100 but we can drive our show car-hopper to the show and either park in the parking lot, enter the show, or enter the hop and look good at all 3
> *


You said it true brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:0


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 22 2008, 08:07 PM~9759259
> *How are things?
> *


things are going good :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 22 2008, 05:50 PM~9758175
> *lol i have been hopping my car for 4 years and tommys vert for 5 years and still look great, and oh yeah when our cars come apart we mean for them to :biggrin:   tell him he should have stuck to window tinting :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:03 PM~9759218
> *just stopped in to say hi to the cce crew :wave:
> oh and can i just show up to casper on friday like usual(late) and register at the door :biggrin:  or are their going to be some crazy rules that i have to try and brake :biggrin:
> *


Probably, we don't do the registration. There crew handles that.
Oh, :wave: Thanks for stoppin' in.


----------



## gold cutt 84

how did it go at word of wheels? sorry i didnt make it down....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2008, 11:47 AM~9763981
> *BRUCE DONE.GOT YOUR MESAGE
> *


Thanks


----------



## gold cutt 84

double post


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 29 2008, 12:46 PM~9813179
> *how did it go at word of wheels? sorry i didnt make it down....
> *


I see how it is. :buttkick: It went good, it was fun.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 29 2008, 12:52 PM~9813230
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 29 2008, 02:53 PM~9813239
> *:wave:
> *


Dont copy me!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: lol


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 29 2008, 12:52 PM~9813235
> *I see how it is.  :buttkick: It went good, it was fun.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: spent time with the girlfriend + no money.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Double Post :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

is 3 1/2 the biggest chrome springs you carry?? and can you git them pre cut. or if you cut them will it mess up the chrome?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 29 2008, 01:20 PM~9813494
> *Dont copy me!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  lol
> *


SORRY!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 04:01 PM~9814789
> *is 3 1/2 the biggest chrome springs you carry?? and can you git them pre cut. or if you cut them will it mess up the chrome?
> *


The biggest we have are the 2 3/4 ton, in the chrome. They come full stack. You will have to cut them, but the chrome is as durable as powder coating. The process is almost the same.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 04:01 PM~9814789
> *is 3 1/2 the biggest chrome springs you carry?? and can you git them pre cut. or if you cut them will it mess up the chrome?
> *


The biggest we have are the 2 3/4 ton, in the chrome. They come full stack. You will have to cut them, but the chrome is as durable as powder coating. The process is almost the same.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 04:01 PM~9814789
> *is 3 1/2 the biggest chrome springs you carry?? and can you git them pre cut. or if you cut them will it mess up the chrome?
> *


The biggest we have are the 2 3/4 ton, in the chrome. They come full stack. You will have to cut them, but the chrome is as durable as powder coating. The process is almost the same.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 04:01 PM~9814789
> *is 3 1/2 the biggest chrome springs you carry?? and can you git them pre cut. or if you cut them will it mess up the chrome?
> *


The 2 3/4 ton are the biggest we have in chrome. The chrome is as durable as powder coating. They come in a full stack, so you will need to cut them down.


----------



## Team CCE

Oh, shit I don't know what happened there. It posted too many times. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 30 2008, 02:05 PM~9822242
> *SORRY!
> *


Im messin with you. Its not like your a street rodder...


----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin: sup bruce........i need some adjustable uppers for a 93 fleetwood and a slip yoke.....get at me please........or should i just call norma? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

Whats up CCE :wave:


----------



## LOWASME

:0 Yo CCE,do guy have anything in GOLD? Could I order anything in GOLD??
Let me know,Thanks
:cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats up cce see ya in 08


----------



## B_BORGERDING

:wave:


----------



## DavyFromSC

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2008, 05:32 PM~9833453
> *whats up cce see ya in 08
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

only four days left......hook me up with some votes......lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=660


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 30 2008, 07:58 PM~9826556
> *Whats up CCE :wave:
> *


Notin' much, whats up wit you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 31 2008, 12:36 PM~9832151
> *:0 Yo CCE,do guy have anything in GOLD? Could I order anything in GOLD??
> Let me know,Thanks
> :cheesy:
> *


Nutin' gold, sorry. We do have a few anadiozed, i can't spell :biggrin: , parts.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2008, 03:32 PM~9833453
> *whats up cce see ya in 08
> *


  Definately. Good times.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jan 31 2008, 03:54 PM~9833636
> *:wave:
> *


Whats goin' on? Ready for the summer? Real soon, startin' to get warm already.


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 4 2008, 06:57 AM~9860330
> *only four days left......hook me up with some votes......lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=660
> *


? :dunno: What topic?


----------



## 187_Regal

damn......the one for the free adex.....lol...i will get the link


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Feb 4 2008, 11:32 AM~9861677
> *
> *


What's up chi-town? You ready for casper?


----------



## 187_Regal

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 4 2008, 08:57 AM~9860330
> *only four days left......hook me up with some votes......lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=660
> *


----------



## matdogg

> *Team CCE Posted Today, 11:24 AM
> 
> Notin' much, whats up wit you? *


getting ready for casper /party :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday

bruce i need you 2 call me.. wes


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what up CCE :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 30 2008, 12:28 PM~9822379
> *Oh, shit I don't know what happened there. It posted too many times. :biggrin:
> *


stop clicking the mouse :twak:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## B_BORGERDING

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 4 2008, 03:13 PM~9863129
> *getting ready for casper /party :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 08:59 PM~9873739
> *what up CCE :biggrin:
> *


What up Pinky? You commin' to casper?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 11:33 PM~9875335
> *stop clicking the mouse :twak:
> *


Actually it was the server. It got stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

whats up bruce make it home ok?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 7 2008, 07:55 PM~9890396
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Dave? Sorry, i've been out of the office for a while.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 11 2008, 11:57 AM~9916345
> *whats up bruce make it home ok?
> *


Yea, How bout you? I could use a couple days of R&R. :biggrin: Maybe a little Jager. :biggrin: Maybe alot. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 11 2008, 02:01 PM~9916368
> *Yea, How bout you? I could use a couple days of R&R. :biggrin: Maybe a little Jager. :biggrin: Maybe alot. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 11 2008, 11:54 AM~9916321
> *What up Pinky? You commin' to casper?
> *


yeah we bringin a few hoppers for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

think i got to sleep until casper after this past weekend......my tank is on empty...... hope you all made it home safely....

Donny, I will get at you on the blazer rear end this week.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 PM~9920927
> *think i got to sleep until casper after this past weekend......my tank is on empty......  hope you all made it home safely....
> 
> Donny, I will get at you on the blazer rear end this week.....
> *


We did ok, but I would like to sleep for a couple two-tree days myself. :biggrin: How was your ride home?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 11 2008, 06:03 PM~9918999
> *yeah we bringin a few hoppers for sure :thumbsup:
> *


Thats coo, it's always a good time. Anything new for this year?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 12 2008, 10:23 AM~9923012
> *Thats coo, it's always a good time. Anything new for this year?
> *


whats the best deal you can get me on 4 of your 4 ft steel braided parker hoses ?

can you get them in 3ft? 

thanks


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 11 2008, 11:58 AM~9916352
> *Whats up Dave? Sorry, i've been out of the office for a while.
> *


 :biggrin: I know i stop over there . See you at casper car show


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

TEAM CCE PUTTIN IT DOWN THIS PAST SUNDAY AT WORLD OF WHEELS INDY!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUvzlHLy-E


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

The guy that posted the video said this about the cce hop at indy. 

"The guys from CCE Hydraulics did a great job of pumping up the crowd and getting some good action out of their cars despite the confines of the space they were given at the World of Wheels Show. They handed out posters to all the kids and kept it safe. Nice"


----------



## tx regulater 254

user posted image hey mike wers da piston? you goin to da darkside


----------



## tx regulater 254

user posted image


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 12 2008, 11:38 AM~9924086
> *whats the best deal you can get me on 4 of your 4 ft steel braided parker hoses ?
> 
> can you get them in 3ft?
> 
> thanks
> *


The 4ft. are $39.95ea. thats $159.80 for 4. Sorry, but no 3ft.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 12 2008, 11:45 AM~9924134
> *:biggrin: I know i stop over there . See you at casper car show
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 12 2008, 03:33 PM~9925715
> *user posted image hey mike wers da piston? you goin to da darkside
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 13 2008, 11:32 AM~9932263
> *The 4ft. are $39.95ea. thats $159.80 for 4. Sorry, but no 3ft.
> *


dam thats not a deal ...thats the same price as the website....
makes no sense to sell 4 ft for 40 and 15 ft for 60....crazy


----------



## miser211

why should you get a good deal as opposed to others that buy from them all the time?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Feb 13 2008, 11:54 AM~9932387
> *why should you get a good deal as opposed to others that buy from them all the time?
> *


thats not the point..who cares if i ever bought from them before...if i haven't bought from them before it would benefit a company to offer a small discount to attract repeat business ...they must not want that....
i asked for a deal...even it it were a few bucks off they could at least humor the option..not just stick to the online price..there the only company who seems to do that... 
just figured id give CCE a chance for once
but on well fuck it ill just stick to Pro Hopper where they give good deals and want repeat business :cheesy: 


here comes the haters :0


----------



## miser211

:0 RRRRUUUUUNNNNNNN

I hear ya, but im sure they get calls and pm's everday asking for the best price they can get on something. I can see them hooking someone up that has done repeat business with them, but there is a pricelist for a reason.

And yes it doesnt make sense on the hose why is it almost the same price for the 15ft. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 13 2008, 09:46 AM~9932343
> *dam thats not a deal ...thats the same price as the website....
> makes no sense to sell 4 ft for 40 and 15 ft for 60....crazy
> *


A good part of the price is in the ends. Sometimes they are more than the hose itself.


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
whats up bruce! ready for Carl Casper?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 13 2008, 10:19 AM~9932577
> *thats not the point..who cares if i ever bought from them before...if i haven't bought from them before it would benefit a company to offer a small discount to attract repeat business ...they must not want that....
> i asked for a deal...even it it were a few bucks off they could at least humor the option..not just stick to the online price..there the only company who seems to do that...
> just figured id give CCE a chance for once
> but on well fuck it ill just stick to Pro Hopper where they give good deals and want repeat business  :cheesy:
> here comes the haters  :0
> *


Our prices are already discounted, compared to parker. At the beginning of the year we changed most of our prices, which a majority of the products are cheaper. Discounting the price does Not guarantee repeat business, it will put a company out of business though. If you change the price for one you have to do it for it all. We like to be fair to everyone. ANY company you deal with, most of the time, will work with discounts when you buy quantity. NOT just one or two. Besides if you were to find out that someone bought the same product you did at a cheaper price, wouldn't you be mad, and never buy from them again? I didn't see anywhere on our website stating that prices are negotiable.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 13 2008, 01:04 PM~9933729
> *:wave:
> whats up bruce! ready for Carl Casper?
> *


I am, but not the cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 13 2008, 02:15 PM~9933836
> *I am, but not the cars. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: well get off of here and go work on em :biggrin: 
hell we might even be able to make it out there this year :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 13 2008, 02:15 PM~9933836
> *I am, but not the cars. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: well get off of here and go work on em :biggrin: 
hell we might even be able to make it out there this year :0


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

more video of world of wheels :biggrin: 

wild child
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTgTQu_ZowM

andrew flemming
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOyOsy1TNqY&feature=related

el sancho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV6GwIbkgjY&feature=related


----------



## Team CCE

Nice :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 11 2008, 11:51 PM~9920927
> *think i got to sleep until casper after this past weekend......my tank is on empty......  hope you all made it home safely....
> 
> Donny, I will get at you on the blazer rear end this week.....
> *



My drive was long it took like 10 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 PM~9933822
> *Our prices are already discounted, compared to parker. At the beginning of the year we changed most of our prices, which a majority of the products are cheaper. Discounting the price does Not guarantee repeat business, it will put a company out of business though. If you change the price for one you have to do it for it all. We like to be fair to everyone. ANY company you deal with, most of the time, will work with discounts when you buy quantity. NOT just one or two. Besides if you were to find out that someone bought the same product you did at a cheaper price, wouldn't you be mad, and never buy from them again? I didn't see anywhere on our website stating that prices are negotiable.
> *



true it may not guarantee return business but it puts a good taste in the buyers mouth....especially with cce has left a bad taste in so many mouths in the past...from what i hear cce is working hard to get past that...and hopefully they do...cause it helps to have as many companies as possible out there for us lowriders...

no big deal i went another route anyway...i really didnt want to pay that much for the idea i had anyway...found a cheaper route and went with it....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 13 2008, 04:10 PM~9935222
> *My drive was long it took like 10 minutes :biggrin:
> *


haha, :angry: Thats not fair.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 13 2008, 09:51 PM~9938118
> *true it may not guarantee return business but it puts a good taste in the buyers mouth....especially with cce has left a bad taste in so many mouths in the past...from what i hear cce is working hard to get past that...and hopefully they do...cause it helps to have as many companies as possible out there for us lowriders...
> 
> no big deal i went another route anyway...i really didnt want to pay that much for the idea i had anyway...found a cheaper route and went with it....
> *


The past is just that, the past. We have alot of new people here that are more than willing to help out in any way we can. Things are way different here now. We always try to make things better in every way possible. Lookin' to the future of lowridin', workin' FOR the future of lowridin'.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 14 2008, 02:19 PM~9942102
> *haha,  :angry: Thats not fair.
> *



Don't worry Bro, next weekend you get the short drive :biggrin: What's up with the Absynth?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9944927
> *Don't worry Bro, next weekend you get the short drive :biggrin: What's up with the Absynth?
> *



Absynth???? wow sounds fun lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hey bruce is the yager flowin friday night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

is there a date set yet for southern showdown?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 14 2008, 10:47 PM~9946076
> *is there a date set yet for southern showdown?
> *


July 12-13 at Bullitt County Fairgrounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 14 2008, 12:56 PM~9942368
> *The past is just that, the past. We have alot of new people here that are more than willing to help out in any way we can. Things are way different here now. We always try to make things better in every way possible. Lookin' to the future of lowridin', workin' FOR the future of lowridin'.
> *


 :thumbsup: Yes you guy's are a lot different now .And For the best, keep it up .! I seen lots of shop shut down over the years but CCE will be here for ever to help the people of lowrideing. People hate on other people that got's it going on. We call them shit talker . Keep up the good work CCE / Coolcars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 12 2008, 02:33 PM~9924833
> *TEAM CCE PUTTIN IT DOWN THIS PAST SUNDAY AT WORLD OF WHEELS INDY!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUvzlHLy-E
> *


looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9944927
> *Don't worry Bro, next weekend you get the short drive :biggrin: What's up with the Absynth?
> *


still lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 14 2008, 08:31 PM~9945930
> *hey bruce is the yager flowin friday night :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yea! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 14 2008, 08:47 PM~9946076
> *is there a date set yet for southern showdown?
> *


It's July 12-13. It's on our website. We are workin' on a flyer now. I'll post it in shows and events as soon as I get the flyer.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 15 2008, 06:05 AM~9947944
> *:thumbsup: Yes you guy's are a lot different now .And For the best, keep it up .! I seen lots of shop shut down over the years but CCE will be here for ever to help the people of lowrideing.  People hate on other people that got's it going on. We call them shit talker . Keep up the good work CCE / Coolcars
> *


Thanks Dave.


----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 15 2008, 06:52 AM~9948085
> *looking good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, it's so hard with the dancers between the poles, not much room.


----------



## gold cutt 84

yo bruce how much are reverse flow cylinders going for 10" ish's cylinders didnt stop leaking after i changed the o rings.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 18 2008, 04:47 PM~9972518
> *Thanks, it's so hard with the dancers between the poles, not much room.
> *


you said dancers between poles, gotta love it. reminds me of this coming weekend :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

hey is der any difference in the pumpheads from last year to dis year any design changes?quality?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pumpsndumps

MOTHER OF GOD, CARLTON IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx regulater 254

bruce u need to get on layitlow a lil more


----------



## pumpsndumps

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 18 2008, 07:51 PM~9974029
> *yo bruce how much are reverse flow cylinders going for 10" ish's cylinders didnt stop leaking after i changed the o rings.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 18 2008, 08:09 PM~9974223
> *hey is der any difference in the pumpheads from last year to dis year any design changes?quality?
> *


No changes, on Marzocchi's. Yet :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 19 2008, 04:05 PM~9980296
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Carlton! Whats crackin'?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 19 2008, 04:05 PM~9980296
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Carlton! Whats crackin'?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9988436
> *bruce u need to get on layitlow a lil more
> *


Yea, I know. Next week I will be in the office. I've been tryin' to fix some of these cars for the show.


----------



## pumpsndumps

U wanna come up tonight and finish the HAMBURGALAR cause its not done either.....


----------



## pumpsndumps

U wanna come up tonight and finish the HAMBURGALAR cause its not done either.....


----------



## Iwannachromecartoo

*Hey Lowrider you all should go here to this link 


Hey coolcars I want my trunk looking like this. I think you guys are better than that guy Mr. Hardline. I want my setup done like this. Can you send me some more pics of other styles to choose from? Will you have examples at the show this weekend*


http://www.coolcars.org/cce/motors.jpg


----------



## B_BORGERDING

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Iwannachromecartoo_@Feb 21 2008, 04:12 PM~9997457
> *Hey Lowrider you all should go here to this link
> Hey coolcars I want my trunk looking like this.  I think you guys are better than that guy Mr. Hardline.  I want my setup done like this.  Can you send me some more pics of other styles to choose from?  Will you have examples at the show this weekend
> http://www.coolcars.org/cce/motors.jpg
> *


That set up was done by Mr.Hardlines. It was with our equipment, is why we used that picture. He is the one who did the set up. Who, I might add, is exceptionally talented with a bender. Nice work :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Feb 21 2008, 04:24 PM~9997540
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up? Did you make the show this weekend?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just wanted to thank the cce crew for another good hop this year, good to hang out with you guys as usual, and thanks for all the help


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 25 2008, 08:11 AM~10023534
> *What's up? Did you make the show this weekend?
> *


give me a call ,thanks.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 21 2008, 12:26 PM~9995554
> *Yea, I know. Next week I will be in the office. I've been tryin' to fix some of these cars for the show.
> *


whats up bruce! just wanted to say thanks for everything this weekend we had alot of fun we will DEFINETLY try to make it out there next year great hop and a great show hell we might even go visit u more often :biggrin: (if u dont mind)


----------



## NIMSTER64

where are the pics? looks like it was a good show again this year.sorry I missed it but the paper is still thin LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64

where are the pics? looks like it was a good show again this year.sorry I missed it but the paper is still thin LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64

where are the pics? looks like it was a good show again this year.sorry I missed it but the paper is still thin LOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 21 2008, 08:18 AM~9994014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can not wait for this show


----------



## pumpsndumps

Anyone found the hop/dance pics from Casper yet??? Figured there would be a thread by now.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10024265
> *Anyone found the hop/dance pics from Casper yet???  Figured there would be a thread by now.......
> *


nope but i seen the video :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10024265
> *Anyone found the hop/dance pics from Casper yet???  Figured there would be a thread by now.......
> *



its in lowrider general under louisville lowrider topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hop!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPp3DC1bIz4

donnies wild child team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lAb3_9HSr4&feature=related


andrews mazda team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbNdCkB7cg&feature=related


radical hopper team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyJ3u7-rpPI&feature=related


brians single pump team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m30r5RwgrPc&feature=related


clints jackhammer team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5FJDXAYA5w&feature=related


el sancho team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrctM_7Cf_A&feature=related


travis piper blazer team cce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwrVCk1iln0&feature=related


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2008, 07:19 AM~10023563
> *just wanted to thank the cce crew for another good hop this year, good to hang out with you guys as usual, and thanks for all the help
> *


No problem, were glad you came. Happy to help our Westside friends in any way we can.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 25 2008, 08:55 AM~10023961
> *whats up bruce! just wanted to say thanks for everything this weekend we had alot of fun we will DEFINETLY try to make it out there next year great hop and a great show hell we might even go visit u more often  :biggrin:  (if u dont mind)
> *


I'm glad you liked the show. Your more than welcome anytime.


----------



## matdogg

It was good to see all the cce crue this weekend 
its going to take me a week to recover from all the drinking :biggrin:


C Yall in Tampa


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Who won the money? I heard Pat Burke was there? :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 25 2008, 02:57 PM~10026251
> *I'm glad you liked the show. Your more than welcome anytime.
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 25 2008, 05:38 PM~10027019
> *Who won the money?  I heard Pat Burke was  there?  :0
> *


no it was not him. he couldnt find a shirt he liked that was TIGHT enough :biggrin: 




o fuck u pat :cheesy:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

congrats piper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 25 2008, 02:37 PM~10025044
> *hop!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPp3DC1bIz4
> 
> donnies wild child team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lAb3_9HSr4&feature=related
> andrews mazda team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbNdCkB7cg&feature=related
> radical hopper team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyJ3u7-rpPI&feature=related
> brians single pump team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m30r5RwgrPc&feature=related
> clints jackhammer team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5FJDXAYA5w&feature=related
> el sancho team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrctM_7Cf_A&feature=related
> travis piper blazer team cce
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwrVCk1iln0&feature=related
> *


thanks for the video and nice job on showin how indy doin it in the pits


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 25 2008, 03:57 PM~10026251
> *I'm glad you liked the show. Your more than welcome anytime.
> *



Are you guys going to have a booth at Tampa?


----------



## rollmodel

Congrats Travis and Andrea Hope to see young Dayton Piper soon...


----------



## skunk

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 26 2008, 08:51 AM~10032825
> *Congrats Travis and Andrea Hope to see young Dayton Piper soon...
> *





x 2


Good to every one at the show. Thanks Brian for everything. It was nice to see all our friends.

Emily & Skunk


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10032783
> *Are you guys going to have a booth at Tampa?
> *


----------



## pumpsndumps

Got two new pics of Dayton up at www.myspace.com/travispiper


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 25 2008, 06:59 PM~10027169
> *no it was not him.  he couldnt find a shirt he liked that was TIGHT enough    :biggrin:
> o fuck u pat  :cheesy:
> *



O it was tight enough, :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10026568
> *It was good to see all the cce crue this weekend
> its going to take me a week to recover from all the drinking  :biggrin:
> C Yall in Tampa
> *


 uffin: Glad to see the cars workin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 25 2008, 03:38 PM~10027019
> *Who won the money?  I heard Pat Burke was  there?  :0
> *


Pat did show up. To check out the show.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 26 2008, 10:08 AM~10033531
> *Got two new pics of Dayton up at www.myspace.com/travispiper
> *


Congraulations, I can see a switch box in his hands already. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 26 2008, 07:44 AM~10032783
> *Are you guys going to have a booth at Tampa?
> *


No, not this year.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

WHO WON THE MONEY?


----------



## showandgo

i won single with my 64, matt 2nd, and shorty 3rd. double i am not for sure, single truck was the cce truck crushin the bumper, then radical was rob with the truck, me with the monte and i am almost positive pinky in 3rd.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 26 2008, 05:33 PM~10035751
> *No, not this year.
> *


Oh well will you be sellin products out the trunk? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 27 2008, 07:41 AM~10041119
> *Oh well will you be sellin products out the trunk? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not planin' on it.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

WhAt uP cce


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 27 2008, 08:48 AM~10041414
> *WhAt uP cce
> *


Nothin' much, whats up with you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 27 2008, 08:48 AM~10041414
> *WhAt uP cce
> *


Nothin' much, whats up with you? What it dew?


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2008, 09:15 AM~10041034
> *i won single with my 64, matt 2nd, and shorty 3rd. double i am not for sure, single truck was the cce truck crushin the bumper, then radical was rob with the truck, me with the monte and i am almost positive pinky in 3rd.
> *


Thanks Jimmy, and good job! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 26 2008, 03:15 PM~10034278
> *O it was tight enough, :biggrin:
> *



lol

he has lost alot of weight though it was weird Pat ,kirk, and me on the outside of the fence lol


----------



## hijackedcutlass

mr and mrs piper congrats on the little one hope to ee you guys in tampa.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

SUP TEAM CCE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10046211
> *SUP TEAM CCE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up Bro...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10046211
> *SUP TEAM CCE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Carlton, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 28 2008, 10:03 AM~10049751
> *Carlton, look forward to hearing from you.
> *


CARLTON! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10033531
> *Got two new pics of Dayton up at www.myspace.com/travispiper
> *


CONGRATS ON THE NEW ADDITION 2 THE FAMILY.....LITTLE DAYTON :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Thank you sir......

So when are you gonna grace us with your prescence again???


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 28 2008, 08:10 PM~10053178
> *Thank you sir......
> 
> So when are you gonna grace us with your prescence again???
> *



You call yourself a Lowrider... A 20" Dayton :nono: Donk Lover :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 29 2008, 07:15 AM~10057039
> *You call yourself a Lowrider... A 20" Dayton :nono: Donk Lover :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13

any setup deals going on?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 29 2008, 06:00 PM~10060128
> *
> *



Did you give me the LOOK? :roflmao:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 28 2008, 08:10 PM~10053178
> *Thank you sir......
> 
> So when are you gonna grace us with your prescence again???
> *


VERY SOON .....MISS ALL U GUYS :worship: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 1 2008, 01:43 PM~10065505
> *Did you give me the LOOK? :roflmao:
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10061800
> *any setup deals going on?
> *


We have a 2-pump street kit with a free switch box for $899.95. Don't have anything other than that right now. It's in our new ad in "Lowrider Magazine".


----------



## Team CCE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

TTT uffin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10076660
> *YES :biggrin:
> *



I thought The LOOK was for Travis, now I feel special :biggrin: 



Here's The LOOK back at ya!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 4 2008, 11:25 AM~10085816
> *I thought The LOOK was for Travis, now I feel special :biggrin:
> Here's The LOOK back at ya!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

What's up Travis? Hows the family? Little Dayton doing well?


----------



## hijackedcutlass

whats up mr carlton glad to know u r still out there hope tosee all u guys in tampa hello travis and family and also clint


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Mar 5 2008, 09:18 PM~10098768
> *whats up mr carlton glad to know u r still out there hope tosee all u guys in tampa hello travis and family and also clint
> *



Good Luck in Tampa, Good to hear from you


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 6 2008, 09:52 AM~10103672
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the bump. Whats going on, by the way? Workin' hard, or hardly workin'. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Mar 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10099071
> *:wave:
> *


Derby dave :biggrin: Whats crackin'? Hows that 64' goin?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Mar 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10098768
> *whats up mr carlton glad to know u r still out there hope tosee all u guys in tampa hello travis and family and also clint
> *


Rodney! WHHHAAATTTTSSS UUUUPPPP? Glad you could chime in. Hope all is well, and the family is doin' good. Lookin' forward to tampa.


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *What's up Travis? Hows the family? Little Dayton doing well?*


FINDING OUT THAT SLEEP IS A PRECIOUS COMMODITY AND WE DONT HAVE MUCH OF IT......

LITTLE DAYTON IS DOING ALL GOOD..... THINK IM GONNA HAVE A STUFFED SWITCH BOX MADE FOR HIM!!!! :biggrin: 

MOST LITTLE KIDS GET A STUFFED TEDDY BEAR BUT NOT MY LITTLE GUY!!!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *whats up mr carlton glad to know u r still out there hope tosee all u guys in tampa hello travis and family and also clint *


WHAT UP RODNEY!!!


----------



## hijackedcutlass

MAKE SURE U HAVE HIM IN TAMPA AND KEITH WILL SHARE HIS WITH HIM :biggrin:  :0


----------



## hijackedcutlass

WHATS UP MR BRUCE WAITING ON TIME TO SEE ALL OF THE HOMIES HATING THAT I MISSED CASPER BUT THATS LIFE TRYING TO GET READY FOR MY SHOW ON SAT. HIT ME UP ON THE PIECES AND LET ME KNOW THE WORD ON THEM, LATER !!!! :uh:


----------



## hijackedcutlass

CLINT ARE U AND DREW AND YALLS FAMILY COMING TO TAMPA?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 6 2008, 02:07 PM~10105271
> *Thanks for the bump. Whats going on, by the way? Workin' hard, or hardly workin'. :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 
ur welcome! :biggrin: 

nothing much going on here im just trying to threaten raul to get some info off of him but he wont budge...hell we even tried to get him drunk but that didnt work either :roflmao: 

its hard to believe but they actually got me working hard :angry: 

whats going on with you? did u guys get the big snow storm?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Mar 6 2008, 11:07 PM~10109360
> *CLINT ARE U AND DREW AND YALLS FAMILY COMING TO TAMPA?
> *



No, the trucks are parked for a while, that's life I guess. I'm hoping to have them in Denver. We'll see. I wish you and Keith luck.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 6 2008, 03:54 PM~10106554
> *FINDING OUT THAT SLEEP IS A PRECIOUS COMMODITY AND WE DONT HAVE MUCH OF IT......
> 
> LITTLE DAYTON IS DOING ALL GOOD.....  THINK IM GONNA HAVE A STUFFED SWITCH BOX MADE FOR HIM!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> MOST LITTLE KIDS GET A STUFFED TEDDY BEAR BUT NOT MY LITTLE GUY!!!!!
> *


NICE :biggrin: I'm glad all is well. Do you think he is going to make an appearance @ SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Mar 6 2008, 09:04 PM~10109334
> *WHATS UP MR BRUCE WAITING ON TIME TO SEE ALL OF THE HOMIES HATING THAT I MISSED CASPER BUT THATS LIFE TRYING TO GET READY FOR MY SHOW ON SAT. HIT ME UP ON THE PIECES AND LET ME KNOW THE WORD ON THEM, LATER !!!!  :uh:
> *


Cool, I'll let you know.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 7 2008, 07:57 AM~10111573
> *:wave:
> ur welcome!  :biggrin:
> 
> nothing much going on here im just trying to threaten raul to get some info off of him but he wont budge...hell we even tried to get him drunk but that didnt work either :roflmao:
> 
> its hard to believe but they actually got me working  hard :angry:
> 
> whats going on with you? did u guys get the big snow storm?
> *


Well it's been snowing all morning, it stopped for now. They said another storm will be here later for 4"-7" more possible. So far it's not much the Preston Hwy. is just wet. No snow ruts. It's funny people are closing there stores and going home. I guess these people are scared of some snow. Then again they can't drive very good around here, so maybe it's better they go home now that way they won't hit me going home. :biggrin: There is alot of crosses on the side of the road here. People around here crash ALOT.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10114137
> * People around here crash ALOT.
> *


True story. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 7 2008, 02:39 PM~10114137
> *Well it's been snowing all morning, it stopped for now. They said another storm will be here later for 4"-7" more possible. So far it's not much the Preston Hwy. is just wet. No snow ruts. It's funny people are closing there stores and going home. I guess these people are scared of some snow. Then again they can't drive very good around here, so maybe it's better they go home now that way they won't hit me going home. :biggrin:  There is alot of crosses on the side of the road here. People around here crash ALOT.
> *


bro i was SOBER WELL RESTED and it was DAYLIGHT out when we came back from carl casper and i was STILL having trouble staying in my lane :rofl: that shit is scary out there on our way to Pitbull from the Shop i told the guys i would HATE to drive here at night my brother was like I hate driving here NOW and its 1pm :rofl: I DONT KNOW HOW U DO IT especially the way u have the windshield :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

be safe out there


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 7 2008, 01:49 PM~10114201
> *bro i was SOBER WELL RESTED and it was DAYLIGHT out when we came back from carl casper and i was STILL having trouble staying in my lane :rofl: that shit is scary out there on our way to Pitbull from the Shop i told the guys i would HATE to drive here at night my brother was like I hate driving here NOW and its 1pm :rofl: I DONT KNOW HOW U DO IT especially the way u have the windshield  :0
> *


I do just fine, It's everybody else that makes me nervous. They just don't pay attention to what they do. Tunnel vision, ya know.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 7 2008, 04:23 PM~10114888
> *I do just fine, It's everybody else that makes me nervous. They just don't pay attention to what they do. Tunnel vision, ya know.
> *


you put that 3 pump kit toghether,pm me the numbers so i can see what he wants to do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## JRO

ttt x2


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10117228
> *you put that 3 pump kit toghether,pm me the numbers so i can see what he wants to do :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got it together, just waiting for it to get downloaded into the computer. I'll give you a call. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Thanks for the bump guys. Didn't get to log on saturday. uffin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

why doesnt cce sell bored out pump heads


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 10 2008, 11:10 AM~10133670
> *why doesnt cce sell bored out pump heads
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 11 2008, 06:24 AM~10141089
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up? :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 11 2008, 02:49 AM~10140812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 7 2008, 04:23 PM~10114888
> *I do just fine, It's everybody else that makes me nervous. They just don't pay attention to what they do. Tunnel vision, ya know.
> *


:yes: 
i know what u mean then u have people with 4x4 think that they are superior and pay no attention to what they are doing.... i have had that happen twice to me


----------



## flaco78

WHATS UP CCE.. GOT A ? 4 U WICH FURTE BLOCK SHOLD I GO WITH ?I NOTICED YOU GUYS HAVE 2 DIFFERENT ONES ON THE WEB PAGE.. I HAVE A PISTON ALLREDY BUT NEED A DIFFERENT BLOCK FOR SPACE RESONS.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 11 2008, 08:26 AM~10141544
> *:yes:
> i know what u mean then u have people with 4x4 think that they are superior and  pay no attention to what they are doing.... i have had that happen twice to me
> *


Most of the time people with 4x4 think they can go thru the snow faster, but they never seem to concider that they can't stop any faster than anyone else on the road.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 11 2008, 08:42 AM~10141621
> *WHATS UP CCE.. GOT A ? 4 U WICH FURTE BLOCK SHOLD I GO WITH ?I NOTICED YOU GUYS HAVE 2 DIFFERENT ONES ON THE WEB PAGE.. I HAVE A PISTON ALLREDY BUT NEED A DIFFERENT BLOCK FOR SPACE RESONS.
> *


We have one for the piston, and one for the regular tank. The one for the piston is already drill for 5/16 rods, and off-set a little.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10141879
> *Most of the time people with 4x4 think they can go thru the snow faster, but they never seem to concider that they can't stop any faster than anyone else on the road.
> *


:roflmao: very true!
yet they still do it 

so hows everything going out there??
has raul called u with ideas?


----------



## Boricua Customs

Do you have any Super Deep Bottom Coil-over Cups in stock ? and do we get a better discount here than on your guys sight ?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 11 2008, 09:40 AM~10141932
> *Do you have any Super Deep Bottom Coil-over Cups in stock ? and do we get a better discount here than on your guys sight ?
> *


Out of stock, expecting them in any day. Same price unless your a dealer.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 11 2008, 09:38 AM~10141915
> *:roflmao: very true!
> yet they still do it
> 
> so hows everything going out there??
> has raul called u with ideas?
> *


Ideas? :uh:


----------



## pumpsndumps

bruce, you doin work today or just playin on layitlow..... hehehe


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 11 2008, 02:58 PM~10143203
> *bruce, you doin work today or just playin on layitlow.....  hehehe
> *



Careful Piper, you might get the LOOK!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

WHATS UP??? :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hi guys!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

Ohhh yea, you will get the look. :biggrin: I see both of you guys are hard at work. :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 11 2008, 01:05 PM~10143247
> *WHATS UP??? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 11 2008, 01:27 PM~10143400
> *hi guys!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Donnnie? Nice avitar. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 12:49 PM~10142726
> *Ideas? :uh:
> *


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 10:33 AM~10141887
> *We have one for the piston, and one for the regular tank. The one for the piston is already drill for 5/16 rods, and off-set a little.
> *


  THANKS


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 11 2008, 02:01 PM~10143653
> * THANKS
> *


 uffin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

What happen to yalls big bore pumphead? did not work correct? wer they fuk ups n said name them sumthin n sell them


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 11 2008, 04:53 PM~10144379
> *What happen to yalls big bore pumphead? did not work correct? wer they fuk ups n said name them sumthin n sell them
> *


I think that was showtime.


----------



## tx regulater 254

well my boy had two fatboys to the front n they kept blowin the pressure seal nthe port on thjose heads was way bigger


----------



## miser211

maybe they are showtime toro marz. pump heads. Were the heads port matched or bored out and thrown on?


----------



## tx regulater 254

nope bought fully assembled


----------



## tx regulater 254

onely runin 56 batteries a pump


----------



## tx regulater 254

sorry ment 5 bateries


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 03:48 PM~10143559
> *Ohhh yea, you will get the look. :biggrin: I see both of you guys are hard at work. :buttkick:
> *



I had classes today for work,so I got to go home early. Don't hate


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 11 2008, 03:27 PM~10143400
> *hi guys!! :wave:  :wave:
> *




Sup man...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Krazy Toyz CCE Hopper is ready.


----------



## tx regulater 254

must be nice Kt nuf said


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs+Mar 11 2008, 10:40 AM~10141932-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any Super Deep Bottom Coil-over Cups in stock ? and do we get a better discount here than on your guys sight ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10142715
> *Out of stock, expecting them in any day. Same price unless your a dealer.
> *


don't forget me homie.....Norma knows what i need....but just in case...

reverse deep cups for rear......same as homie above needs....
coil over cups....top and bottom...didn't come with the kit i ordered....were not in stock....

and thanks for the info on the slip yoke....

hit me up
mike


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10145270
> *Sup man...
> *



nuthin just been chill for a min gonna make it up that way soon to see you and ur wife :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2008, 03:51 PM~10143575
> *Whats up Donnnie? Nice avitar. :biggrin:
> *



why thank you mr. bruce :biggrin: maybe when we get done ill have a better one lol :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 12 2008, 03:09 AM~10149449
> *why thank you mr. bruce :biggrin:  maybe when we get done ill have a better one lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:wave:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Ohhh yea, you will get the look.  I see both of you guys are hard at work. *


Working hard!!! :biggrin: 




did you all get that engine deal worked out for derick???


----------



## flaco78

hey team cce got a ? for you i got a friend that wants to lift a 93 honda if we order the strret kit could we upgrade to strut cylinders..


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 12 2008, 01:17 PM~10152160
> *hey team cce got a ? for you i got a friend that wants to lift a 93 honda if we order the strret kit could we upgrade to strut cylinders..
> *


Yes


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10152366
> *Yes
> *


 HOW MUCH MORE WOULD THE KIT BE...


----------



## pumpsndumps

Thought you all might wanna check out the newest diamond pendant I just custom made...... View the slide show at www.myspace.com/travispiper 

2 carats of diamonds
50 grams of gold

$6500 plus tax... (It is already gone and NOT for Sale)


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 11 2008, 06:06 PM~10145321
> *must be nice Kt nuf said
> *


When you coming to Houston?


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
whats up Bruce and the rest of the CCE crew


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
whats up Bruce and the rest of the CCE crew


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2008, 01:04 AM~10148635
> *
> 
> don't forget me homie.....Norma knows what i need....but just in case...
> 
> reverse deep cups for rear......same as homie above needs....
> coil over cups....top and bottom...didn't come with the kit i ordered....were not in stock....
> 
> and thanks for the info on the slip yoke....
> 
> hit me up
> mike
> *


I dont know if I want to pay that much Mike, I could probably make some for a hell of alot less  

My plans are to use some old soup cans, and and the bottoms of some old coffey cans, weld them together & That should do the trick.


----------



## rollmodel

T T T


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## rollmodel

T T T


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hey bruce maybe next weekend we can go mudding in my new 4x4 
lol lol lol :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 13 2008, 01:36 PM~10160042
> *I dont know if I want to pay that much Mike, I could probably make some for a hell of alot less
> 
> My plans are to use some old soup cans, and and the bottoms of some old coffey cans, weld them together & That should do the trick.
> *



make sure they are FOLGERS......it will make your car THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP...... :biggrin: 



i'll let you know when i find some for sale homie......i like them cause they fit right over the powerball without binding.......great product!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2008, 07:57 AM~10150158
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Nim?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 12 2008, 08:20 AM~10150278
> *Working hard!!! :biggrin:
> did you all get that engine deal worked out for derick???
> *


Engine deal? Oh, do you mean Eric?


----------



## Str8crazy80

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, Team CCE
:wave:


----------



## pumpsndumps

yeah eric, my bad...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 12 2008, 01:17 PM~10152160
> *hey team cce got a ? for you i got a friend that wants to lift a 93 honda if we order the strret kit could we upgrade to strut cylinders..
> *


Yes


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 12 2008, 02:24 PM~10152693
> * HOW MUCH MORE WOULD THE KIT BE...
> *


The upgrade to reverse flow cylinders, in a kit, would be $60.00 a pair.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 11 2008, 03:53 PM~10144379
> *What happen to yalls big bore pumphead? did not work correct? wer they fuk ups n said name them sumthin n sell them
> *


Big bore? We never had one.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 11 2008, 05:47 PM~10145185
> *nope bought fully assembled
> *


Bought from who?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 11 2008, 06:03 PM~10145300
> *Krazy Toyz CCE Hopper is ready.
> *


Uh Oh! What it dew? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 13 2008, 12:36 PM~10160042
> *I dont know if I want to pay that much Mike, I could probably make some for a hell of alot less
> 
> My plans are to use some old soup cans, and and the bottoms of some old coffey cans, weld them together & That should do the trick.
> *


Holy S--t! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 16 2008, 01:51 PM~10181032
> *hey  bruce maybe next weekend we can go mudding in my new 4x4
> lol lol lol :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YYEEEE HHHHAAAAWWWW! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 14 2008, 11:34 AM~10167735
> *
> :wave:
> *


What up neighbor? Sorry, I haven't been on here since last thursday. Tryin' to catch up.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 17 2008, 09:17 AM~10186973
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, Team CCE
> :wave:
> *


Whats up? Hows its going down there in tx?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 17 2008, 09:47 AM~10187177
> *yeah eric, my bad...
> *


It's all good. uffin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2008, 02:30 PM~10188442
> *Holy S--t!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I sure would like some kind of discount


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10188659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I sure would like some kind of discount
> *


 :uh: Well if you had a shop and spent like $2500 on the first order and a minium of $500 a month, I could do that. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

can you guys get carling switches?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2008, 04:32 PM~10189384
> *:uh: Well if you had a shop and spent like $2500 on the first order and a minium of $500 a month, I could do that. :biggrin:
> *



I have a small buisness at home with Tax ID, Fed EIN # , But dont make that much $$$$ at this time :uh:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 16 2008, 03:51 PM~10181032
> *hey  bruce maybe next weekend we can go mudding in my new 4x4
> lol lol lol :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



I knew you hillbillies would ruin him... Soon he won't be able to hop a truck w/out some chew in his jaw... :wave:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10188659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I sure would like some kind of discount
> *



:angry: ....I SAID TO HIT ME UP.... :biggrin: ...WAITIN ON NORMA TO LET ME KNOW IF MINE ARE BEING SHIPPED OUT YET...CALL ME TOMORROW AND I'LL GET YOU A PRICE.......


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2008, 02:32 PM~10188456
> *YYEEEE HHHHAAAAWWWW!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




lol been in the country to long haha


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10192614
> *I knew you hillbillies would ruin him... Soon he won't be able to hop a truck w/out some chew in his jaw... :wave:
> *



lol hey now hes the one who helped me turn it into a 4x4 lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 17 2008, 04:02 PM~10190139
> *can you guys get carling switches?
> *


Have them in stock.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 17 2008, 08:21 PM~10192614
> *I knew you hillbillies would ruin him... Soon he won't be able to hop a truck w/out some chew in his jaw... :wave:
> *


Oh hell na, you didn't go there. Your gettin' the look right now. :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 18 2008, 03:23 AM~10195255
> *lol been in the country to long haha
> *


Your the country boy, I can't even get a signal out if the corn fields where you live. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2008, 01:33 PM~10188469
> *What up neighbor? Sorry, I haven't been on here since last thursday. Tryin' to catch up.
> *


naw its cool been busy at work as well its 3pm and im BARELY gettin on here there actually making me WORK :angry: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 18 2008, 12:45 PM~10198033
> *naw its cool been busy at work as well its 3pm and im BARELY gettin on here  there actually making me WORK :angry:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 18 2008, 12:27 AM~10194043
> *:angry: ....I SAID TO HIT ME UP.... :biggrin: ...WAITIN ON NORMA TO LET ME KNOW IF MINE ARE BEING SHIPPED OUT YET...CALL ME TOMORROW AND I'LL GET YOU A PRICE.......
> *



Ok Mike, Thanks ! :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

What does everybody think? I'm thinkin' that changing the backing plates, maybe offering more than one might be good to do. We already changed the Fuerte backing plate, which everybody seems to like. Now I would like to see about the regular one. Your opinions are appreciated. Here is the new Fuerte one, in case anybody hasn't seen it .








This is the old one.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10204335
> *What does everybody think? I'm thinkin' that changing the backing plates, maybe offering more than one might be good to do. We already changed the Fuerte backing plate, which everybody seems to like. Now I would like to see about the regular one. Your opinions are appreciated. Here is the new Fuerte one, in case anybody hasn't seen it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

What does anybody think about a new design on the regular backing plates?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2008, 04:12 PM~10207393
> *What does anybody think about a new design on the regular backing plates?
> *



change is good...


----------



## pumpsndumps

I agree with CLINT "MF" PERKINS!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2008, 03:12 PM~10207393
> *What does anybody think about a new design on the regular backing plates?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Well this is off to a great start. How about any suggestions. I 'm more into a traditional style myself. What about anybody else?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 20 2008, 08:21 AM~10214020
> *Well this is off to a great start. How about any suggestions. I 'm more into a traditional style myself. What about anybody else?
> *


Lets ask the old folks, What do you think Clint? :biggrin: You've been around for awhile. I would say you have seen many designs come and go. What do you like?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 20 2008, 07:53 AM~10213831
> *I agree with CLINT "MF" PERKINS!!!!
> *


Whats the "MF" stand for? :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 20 2008, 10:25 AM~10214039
> *Lets ask the old folks, What do you think Clint? :biggrin: You've been around for awhile. I would say you have seen many designs come and go. What do you like?
> *


 :biggrin: lol he playin the old card! :biggrin: 
clint would saywith age comes wisdom


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 20 2008, 09:53 AM~10213831
> *I agree with CLINT "MF" PERKINS!!!!
> *



you frogot to put world famous in there :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

what about having the bolt recessed in the backing plate so you wouldn't see the bolts?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 20 2008, 10:27 AM~10214747
> *:biggrin:  lol he playin the old card! :biggrin:
> clint would saywith age comes wisdom
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pumpsndumps

dont you remember from the world of wheels show, he was like, "Im Clint Mother F*ckin Perkins"


----------



## pumpsndumps

I just wish I had some backing plates that matched the "Team" i was on......LOL!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Mar 20 2008, 10:32 AM~10214767
> *what about having the bolt recessed in the backing plate so you wouldn't see the bolts?
> *


I think the best way to do that would be to thread the backing then thread the rod into the backing plate. The only thing with that is BM Hydraulics does that with some of there backing plates, wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea. Even though Pocket Change has been that way since it was built about 2003 or 02. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 20 2008, 11:43 AM~10215265
> *dont you remember from the world of wheels show, he was like, "Im Clint Mother F*ckin Perkins"
> *


Oh yea, thats right. :roflmao: :roflmao: I forgot who we were dealing with. :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 20 2008, 11:44 AM~10215273
> *I just wish I had some backing plates that matched the "Team" i was on......LOL!!!!!
> *


What are you waiting fro we have them. See the last page, the fuerte ones. I think they look cool. :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hi BrUce =)


Do you like my new avatar ? :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 20 2008, 01:43 PM~10215265
> *dont you remember from the world of wheels show, he was like, "Im Clint Mother F*ckin Perkins"
> *



All you guys talkin' sh*t, first I'm old, then I make one comment in jest( for fun), and I'll never live it down... 


Have fun in Tampa, Bring home the Trophies guys ( well not you Travis ) This old timer is going to make a drink and go to bed. 

As far as suggestions... How about a traditional backing plate that says...












































CLINT MOTHER F*CKING PERKINS
THE OG TRIPLE OG EDITION :yes: :yes:


----------



## tx regulater 254

just like da cce pistons in 05


----------



## pumpsndumps

At least you werent the one who said "im built for this sh*t" cause I never thought I would here the end of that.....


as far as backing plates, send them up to me and I could ice them out.....

Actually though, you could have that done. Do a backing plate and trim the edge or maybe the word CCE in machine set CZ's......

I COULD BE THE OFFICIAL JEWELER OF COOL CARS!!!!


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Sup guys? :wave:


----------



## skunk

Hello to everyone.


----------



## 155/80/13

when are you guys gonna have the super strokers in?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 21 2008, 10:22 AM~10221502
> *Hello to everyone.
> *



:wave: hey skunk hey em :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:wave: 
Hope everyone had a good easter
 

BRUUCCEE!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## rollmodel

t t t


----------



## getto

why do you guys at cce have such a lack of customer service? 1st you wanna charge me for a "signature fee" then tell me you wont drop it without a sig?? dont most of you work during bussiness hours? then tell me you wont ship it to my bussiness address for security, its a fvckin bussiness address for shits sake!then you tell me to go to western union to get charged even more$$$$$$$$ then you tell me to change the adress on my credit card what the fvck kinda customer service is this????? i now have ripped my shitty cce pumps off to borrow 2 prohoppers from a friend for my photo shoot in 2 weeks and i will stress in my write up how dissatisfied i am with your product, now this will be the 3rd documentation of dudes bashing your stuff in print, and i understand now..reference minitruckin magazin w/shon reese blazer on cover and tennesee jeffs cover truck both from 07 both w/ cce both saying how shitty you guys were now i m sellin all 4 of my pumps to put 2 pro hoppers for the shoot and then im ordering my pitbull pumps, after i defended your products to the 9's to all my friends i will now join the ranks of cce unsatisfied customers i didnt want to start a new post just to let people bash you i brought it here to enlighten you of your company's lack of customer service and how i would definitly recommend to NOT USE YOUR STUFF FOR THE SIMPLE FACT YOU DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR CLIENT BASE! and ive heard this thruoghout the industry for a while and now i understand why... i hope for your sake you guys at least take care of some people better then you did my case.


----------



## JRO

Sounds like someone needs a pacifier.

I dont have any problems with CCE. They treat me just fine...always have. Even when I was like 14 buying switches for model cars. I guess ya cant make everyone happy.


----------



## getto

i love ethugs.. no i dont need a pacifier, i was voicing my opinion to whom i thought it would reach the best, im sure i could have started a bash sesion but didnt want to i just wanted my opinion to be known..i dont know how you think about things from a bussiness standpoint, considring i run a glass store that nets more then youve seen except for in movies, but i do know i provide quality customer service for my clients and i think cce didnt fufill my needs AT ALL not just in an unsatisfactory demeanor BUT NOT AT ALL and was looking for feedback from THEM NOT YOU as far as im concerned keep using the cce brand product if it works for you then roll with it but it seems as if you just needed to post something cause you were bored or else you are so enthralled with me you wanted a personal reply??? either way i would have liked a response from someone who mattered but i can tell they are as lacking here as on the phone, and ps. i guess they r great when you can drive there to will call and pick it up but not all of us live in the bluegrass state and need some sort of shipping needs.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

:uh: :uh: some people. cce is number one with me no problems i would rather sign for my stuff then have sombody steal it but you know.....................................


----------



## JRO

Ethug. :roflmao: "Bitch STFU or Ill send virus to yo bitch ass!" hahahahaa


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10268588
> *:uh:  :uh: some people.  cce is number one with me no problems  i would rather sign for my stuff then have sombody steal it but you know.....................................
> *


thats my point...i work 10 plus hours a day my wife works so i asked them to send to a BUSSINESS adress, where i or my secretary would sign for it, im not home during the day, thats my whole initial gripe, like i told "jro" if it works im not tellin you not to use it, i stood behind the product for a while, and defended cce to my friends when they all used to bash the company i would defend it..... just like you are now...but after my last encounter i am appalled at the lack of care for anyones REAL LIFE situations, i knew i would catch shit about it but i still want to see if i get a response and to no avail, from cce, i check back every day to see if some one has a legit reason for the present shitty service, but no just dudes who are loyal to the brand have answered which further shows how they just dont care, companies like pitbull, showed me utmost courtesy and worked with me, and at the price difference i was willing to pay, for the better service, no bull shit and the dude was very fair with shipping, cce wanted to charge me 20$$ to ship 4 switch extensions and 2 cylinder extrensions, kinda rip off, but i was willing to pay them what they asked to recieve their product,instead i paid someone too machine me 2 and costed 40$ double what cce charged before the shipping, and then i started to place 1 big order of everything i needed and thats when i ran into this situation, so like i said before im not tellin you or anyone else who likes them to switch, im just warning the rest of us to be a little more leary of them and to learn.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Mar 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10219058
> *Sup guys? :wave:
> *


Whats up? Gettin' ready to leave for Tampa. Been it the sho all week gettin' ready. Haven't been it the office this week,  sorry.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 12:33 AM~10227579
> *when are you guys gonna have the super strokers in?
> *


Were workin' on it. Hopefully soon. I need some for the dancer. :biggrin: Sorry for the wait, but we got real busy. Haven't been able to keep them in stock. People been ordering them like crazy. I guess thats a good thing. Must say something about them.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 24 2008, 02:36 PM~10243658
> *TTT
> :wave:
> Hope everyone had a good easter
> 
> 
> BRUUCCEE!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


It was wonderful.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 07:17 AM~10275000
> *thats my point...i work 10 plus hours a day my wife works so i asked them to send to a BUSSINESS adress, where i or my secretary would sign for it, im not home during the day, thats my whole initial gripe, like i told "jro" if it works im not tellin you not to use it, i stood behind the product for a while, and defended cce to my friends when they all used to bash the company i would defend it..... just like you are now...but after my last encounter i am appalled at the lack of care for anyones REAL LIFE situations, i knew i would catch shit about it but i still want to see if i get a response and to no avail, from cce, i check back every day to see if some one has a legit reason for the present shitty service, but no just dudes who are loyal to the brand have answered which further shows how they just dont care, companies like pitbull, showed me utmost courtesy and worked with me, and at the price difference i was willing to pay, for the better service, no bull shit and the dude was very fair with shipping, cce wanted to charge me 20$$ to ship 4 switch extensions and 2 cylinder extrensions, kinda rip off, but i was willing to pay them what they asked to recieve their product,instead i paid someone too machine me 2 and costed 40$ double what cce charged before the shipping, and then i started to place 1 big order of everything i needed and thats when i ran into this situation, so like i said before im not tellin you or anyone else who likes them to switch, im just warning the rest of us to be a little more leary of them and to learn.
> *



just give it up bro. i my self along with many others have been were you are now. 
me living on the east cost i had always delt with cce. and i got royaly fucked many years ago. 

just do like the rest of us and go somewere else. your not going to change anyones mind and bruce or anyone else at cce is never going to change the customer service. just my 2 pennys


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 26 2008, 08:49 AM~10258866
> *why do you guys at cce have such a lack of customer service? 1st you wanna charge me for a "signature fee" then tell me you wont drop it without a sig?? dont most of you work during bussiness hours? then tell me you wont ship it to my bussiness address for security, its a fvckin bussiness address for shits sake!then you tell me to go to western union to get charged even more$$$$$$$$ then you tell me to change the adress on my credit card what the fvck kinda customer service is this????? i now have ripped my shitty cce pumps off to borrow 2 prohoppers from a friend for my photo shoot in 2 weeks and i will stress in my write up how dissatisfied i am with your product, now this will be the 3rd documentation of dudes bashing your stuff in print, and i understand now..reference minitruckin magazin w/shon reese blazer on cover and tennesee jeffs cover truck both from 07 both w/ cce both saying how shitty you guys were now i m sellin all 4 of my pumps to put 2 pro hoppers for the shoot and then im ordering my pitbull pumps, after i defended your products to the 9's to all my friends i will now join the ranks of cce unsatisfied customers i didnt want to start a new post just to let people bash you i brought it here to enlighten you of your company's lack of customer service and how i would definitly recommend to NOT USE YOUR STUFF FOR THE SIMPLE FACT YOU DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR CLIENT BASE! and ive heard this thruoghout the industry for a while and now i understand why... i hope for your sake you guys at least take care of some people better then you did my case.
> *


First of all, I guess I'll explain it once again to the mentally challenged. If your credit card does not match your shipping address, we CAN'T SHIP IT. If you can't see the reasoning behind it, then I guess you have never had your identy stolen. That is for security reasons, YOURS first of all, then ours as well. Perfect example of how the security of our customers come first. Second, signature request, again the security issue comes up, because we DO want you to recieve your order safe and complete. FEDEX is the one that charges the fee, like the post office and every other shipping company. When within' a month we have had more than five people CLAIM that they did not recieve there packages, fedex said that they were not going to be able to keep paying for the claims they wanted a signature request for every order going out. AGAIN FOR SECURITY REASONS. Is it such a bad thing that we actually spend time and money on nice, thick box with a cool design all over them. Nobody else cares what there product is shipped in. Good product deserves a nice sturdy box. I suppose if some one were to see that nice lookin box on a porch, depend on the nieghborhood, it might not be there when you get home. Western union is another option, that way it eliminates the chance of credit card fraud. What kind of service is this, you ask. I would say the kind thats wants to see you get your order safe and sound, and doesen't want to loose money. If I understand correctly, because you are not happy with the security policys you automatically bash our product? It was good enough to put in your car, and good enough that YOU want to order more parts. Sounds to be like you need to think this one thru a little more. You can do what you please. If thats what you want to do is bash our product because of security reasons, then that would be a lie. What could you be lying about. Shipping policies is hardly a reason for our pumps not being any good. We don't sell any imation stuff here only genuine Marzocchi and Oil systems dumps along with Parker products. Everybody knows that parker is the worlds largest for a reason. You say you understand now? What, how there is a story behind every line if bull shit that might not directly be related to the quality of a certain product. Don't kid yourself you did place an order before, you did say you had our pumps already, so I guess you were happy with the product enough to place another.
If you didn't get your order then you would still be crying to us like it's our falt. Thats why we do everything we can to secure your order, to your door. What do you call that if thats not caring about our customers?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 05:17 AM~10275000
> *thats my point...i work 10 plus hours a day my wife works so i asked them to send to a BUSSINESS adress, where i or my secretary would sign for it, im not home during the day, thats my whole initial gripe, like i told "jro" if it works im not tellin you not to use it, i stood behind the product for a while, and defended cce to my friends when they all used to bash the company i would defend it..... just like you are now...but after my last encounter i am appalled at the lack of care for anyones REAL LIFE situations, i knew i would catch shit about it but i still want to see if i get a response and to no avail, from cce, i check back every day to see if some one has a legit reason for the present shitty service, but no just dudes who are loyal to the brand have answered which further shows how they just dont care, companies like pitbull, showed me utmost courtesy and worked with me, and at the price difference i was willing to pay, for the better service, no bull shit and the dude was very fair with shipping, cce wanted to charge me 20$$ to ship 4 switch extensions and 2 cylinder extrensions, kinda rip off, but i was willing to pay them what they asked to recieve their product,instead i paid someone too machine me 2 and costed 40$ double what cce charged before the shipping, and then i started to place 1 big order of everything i needed and thats when i ran into this situation, so like i said before im not tellin you or anyone else who likes them to switch, im just warning the rest of us to be a little more leary of them and to learn.
> *


If you have your own business, then you should understand credit card fraud.
Then again I don't know what your into. REAL LIFE is gettin' your order safetly and not gettin other poeple to order parts on YOUR credit card. If your shipping address and credit card address don't match, that would raise a red flag. Doesen't that make sense? 
Shipping and handling, as most real companys would call it. Ones that have a show room and a shipping department and a warehouse. Oh, and a full service installation shop.


----------



## getto

well finally you reply...well as for the fraud issue I AGREE WITH YOUR POLICY but i would also send a package to a BUSSINESS ADDRESS WHERE IT CAN AND WILL BE SIGNED FOR AND TRACKED TOO and as for the real life PART MOST PEOPLE HAVE TO WORK FOR A LIVING AND I DID USE YOUR SHIT FOR A WHILE AND WAS SATISFIED WITH PERFORMANCE, I BASHED IT OUT OF ANGER AND RETRACTED ,{SOMEWHAT} BY SAYING YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKED ASS!!! SO AS A PROFFESIONAL I THINK TRYIN TO MAKE SOMEONE LOOK STUPID STILL DOESNT HELP YOUR COMPANY,`OR FIX THE N U ME R O U S COMPLAINTS ABOUT YOUR SERVICE, OVER AND OVER PEOPLE BASH YOUR SHIT, AND I DEFENDED NOW TO HAVE YOUR CO. SHIT ON MY OFFERING MY BUSSINESS TO YOU IS PRETTY REDICULOUS, YOU COULD HAVE SHIPPED IT TO MY BUSSINESS, BUT I TALKED TO 4 PEOPLE WHO JUST SHIMMIED ME FROM 1 TO THE NEXT AND WITH AN ATTITUDE AT THAT, INSTEAD OF TRYING TO HELP ME. YOUR COMPANY HANDLED MY SITUATION WITH WITH THE POOREST CUSTOMER SERVICE SKILLS AROUND! HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WHO CONTINUES TO SUPPORT YOU WILL BUY MY PUMPS, OH AND AS FOR TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE AN ASS IM SURE MY MAG. SHOOT WILL GO NICE AND SMOOTH WITH THE PRO HOPPERS AND I HAD ORDERED THE END CAPS WITH THE TANKS ANGLED IN THE AIR TO SEE THE PRETTY TANKS/CAPS I BOUGHT NOWARE BEING REPLACED WITH THE P/H. SETUP JUST FOR THE SHOOT, I ALREADY ORDERED MY PITBULL PUMPS FOR THE PERMANANT INSTALL, BUT YOU LOST OUT ON SOME FREE ADVERTISING CAUSE YOU TREATED ME LIKE SHIT... BUT THATS OK I GUESS MORE AND MORE PEOPLE IN MY SHOP ARE ASKING WHY I TOOK OFF ALL 4 OF THE CCE PUMPS OFF MY TRUCK TO REPLACE WITH ONLY 2 OF ANOTHER COMPANY???? I TELL THEM ABOUT THIS SITUATION AND STEER THEIR BUSSINESS TO SOMEONE ELSE, ANSD I HAVE A CUSTOMER READY TO BUT 3 OF WHATEVER PUMPS/COMPANY I USE SO YOU LOST THAT AND ALL FUTURE BUSSINESS FROM ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS, SO KEEP BASHING ME INSTEAD OF RECTIFYING THE PROBLEM AND I WILL JUST KEEP IT UP MYSELF, ALL THIS BULLSHIT YOU ARE SPITTING STILL SHOWS YOU ARE CLUELESS ABOUT IT AND WHY YOU LOOSE CUSTOMERS ON A REGULAR BASIS, NOT ONCE HAD YOU OR SOMEONE REPRESENTING YOU APOLOGISED OR TRIED TO FIX IT JUST TALKIN SHIT AND TELLIN ME HOW WRONG I AM...GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## skunk

If you truely understand the policy, them you wouldn't be pissed about the shipping aragnments. If it was that big of a deal, you could have sent a Western union, and they tell everyone who orders, they have to use the adress that matches the card. If the address dosen't match, they wont run the card, they call the customer, and if you gave them the address, and they charged your card, them you already knew that it was going to your house, and not your shop. If you are big ballin' enough to order 2 different kits from 2 different places, then why are you too cheap to pay the extra for Western union, and then you could have sent it to WHATEVER place you wanted.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Mar 28 2008, 07:48 AM~10275263-->
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I guess I'll explain it once again to the mentally challenged. If your credit card does not match your shipping address, we CAN'T SHIP IT. If you can't see the reasoning behind it, then I guess you have never had your *identy stolen*. That is for *security reasons*, YOURS first of all, then ours as well. *Perfect example of how the security of our customers come first.* Second, signature request, again the security issue comes up, because we DO want you to recieve your order safe and complete. FEDEX is the one that charges the fee, like the post office and every other shipping company. When within' a month we have had more than five people CLAIM that they did not recieve there packages, fedex said that they were not going to be able to keep paying for the claims they wanted a signature request for every order going out. AGAIN FOR SECURITY REASONS. Is it such a bad thing that we actually spend time and money on nice, thick box with a cool design all over them. Nobody else cares what there product is shipped in. Good product deserves a nice sturdy box. I suppose if some one were to see that nice lookin box on a porch, depend on the nieghborhood, it might not be there when you get home. Western union is another option, that way it eliminates the chance of credit card fraud. What kind of service is this, you ask. I would say the kind thats wants to see you get your order safe and sound, and doesen't want to loose money. If I understand correctly, because you are not happy with the security policys you automatically bash our product? It was good enough to put in your car, and good enough that YOU want to order more parts. Sounds to be like you need to think this one thru a little more. You can do what you please. If thats what you want to do is bash our product because of security reasons, then that would be a lie. What could you be lying about. Shipping policies is hardly a reason for our pumps not being any good. We don't sell any imation stuff here only genuine Marzocchi and Oil systems dumps along with Parker products. Everybody knows that parker is the worlds largest for a reason. You say you understand now? What, how there is a story behind every line if bull shit that might not directly be related to the quality of a certain product. Don't kid yourself you did place an order before, you did say you had our pumps already, so I guess you were happy with the product enough to place another.
> If you didn't get your order then you would still be crying to us like it's our falt. Thats why we do everything we can to secure your order, to your door. What do you call that if thats not caring about our customers?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-getto_@Mar 28 2008, 09:02 AM~10275559
> *well finally you reply...well as for the fraud issue I AGREE WITH YOUR POLICY but i would also send a package to a BUSSINESS ADDRESS WHERE IT CAN AND WILL BE SIGNED FOR AND TRACKED TOO and as for the real life PART MOST PEOPLE HAVE TO WORK FOR A LIVING AND I DID USE YOUR SHIT FOR A WHILE AND WAS SATISFIED WITH PERFORMANCE, I BASHED IT OUT OF ANGER AND RETRACTED ,{SOMEWHAT} BY SAYING YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKED ASS!!! SO AS A PROFFESIONAL I THINK TRYIN TO MAKE SOMEONE LOOK STUPID STILL DOESNT HELP YOUR COMPANY,`OR FIX THE N U ME R O U S COMPLAINTS ABOUT YOUR SERVICE, OVER AND OVER PEOPLE BASH YOUR SHIT, AND I DEFENDED NOW TO HAVE YOUR CO. SHIT ON MY OFFERING MY BUSSINESS TO YOU IS PRETTY REDICULOUS, YOU COULD HAVE SHIPPED IT TO MY BUSSINESS, BUT I TALKED TO 4 PEOPLE WHO JUST SHIMMIED ME FROM 1 TO THE NEXT AND WITH AN ATTITUDE AT THAT, INSTEAD OF TRYING TO HELP ME.  YOUR COMPANY HANDLED MY SITUATION WITH WITH THE POOREST CUSTOMER SERVICE SKILLS AROUND! HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WHO CONTINUES TO SUPPORT YOU WILL BUY MY PUMPS, OH AND AS FOR TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE AN ASS IM SURE MY MAG. SHOOT WILL GO NICE AND SMOOTH WITH THE PRO HOPPERS AND I HAD ORDERED THE END CAPS WITH THE TANKS ANGLED IN THE AIR TO SEE THE PRETTY TANKS/CAPS I BOUGHT NOWARE BEING REPLACED WITH THE P/H. SETUP JUST FOR THE SHOOT, I ALREADY ORDERED MY PITBULL PUMPS FOR THE PERMANANT INSTALL, BUT YOU LOST OUT ON SOME FREE ADVERTISING CAUSE YOU TREATED ME LIKE SHIT... BUT THATS OK I GUESS MORE AND MORE PEOPLE IN MY SHOP ARE ASKING WHY I TOOK OFF ALL 4 OF THE CCE PUMPS OFF MY TRUCK TO REPLACE WITH ONLY 2 OF ANOTHER COMPANY???? I TELL  THEM ABOUT THIS SITUATION AND STEER THEIR BUSSINESS TO SOMEONE ELSE, ANSD I HAVE A CUSTOMER READY TO BUT 3 OF WHATEVER PUMPS/COMPANY I USE SO YOU LOST THAT AND ALL FUTURE BUSSINESS FROM ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS, SO KEEP BASHING ME INSTEAD OF RECTIFYING THE PROBLEM AND I WILL JUST KEEP IT UP MYSELF,  ALL THIS BULLSHIT YOU ARE SPITTING STILL SHOWS YOU ARE CLUELESS ABOUT IT AND WHY YOU LOOSE CUSTOMERS ON A REGULAR BASIS, NOT ONCE HAD YOU OR SOMEONE REPRESENTING YOU APOLOGISED OR TRIED TO FIX IT JUST TALKIN SHIT AND TELLIN ME HOW WRONG I AM...GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


 
he is doing that as he explained for YOUR SECURITY!! SO WHATS THE PROBLEM???


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 28 2008, 12:48 PM~10276338
> *If you truely understand the policy, them you wouldn't be pissed about the shipping aragnments. If it was that big of a deal, you could have sent a Western union, and they tell everyone who orders, they have to use the adress that matches the card. If the address dosen't match, they wont run the card, they call the customer, and if you gave them the address, and they charged your card, them you already knew that it was going to your house, and not your shop.  If you are big ballin' enough to order 2 different kits from 2 different places, then why are you too cheap to pay the extra for Western union, and then you could have sent it to WHATEVER place you wanted.
> *


1st off i didnt let them charge my card, a bussiness adress is safer because after its signed for the bussiness is liable for it, second if you read my original post you would have read i am BORROWING THE PRO HOPP. from a friend for the shoot, and lastly im in no way ballin' and my bussiness is corperately owned its the 3rd largest autoglass corp. in USA, so i understand the bussiness part of this whole thing, as i stated earlier i dont care about the product any more i am concerned about the manner in which it was handled, there are a million spots i chose cce originally and defended them to people that were/are in this same situation now i see, and i see that cce still has everyone else talkin shit and giving excuses and name cdalling and what not which still further shows myself and anyone reading that i am in the right with what im sayin/doing. Like i said not 1nce has anyone made an effort to rectify just talked shit and be confrontational, as i also said i run a very large store and understand the security aspect, but its all covered and i work on a large client scale and use courtesy and proffesionalism to deal with them and keep them happy . this company does none of the above, and i knew i would get alot of know it all come backs/posts but chose to voice my opinion, its the beauty of of the constitution, i am allowed to, just like you are allowed to state your own, opinions.


----------



## getto

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 28 2008, 12:53 PM~10276386
> *
> he is doing that as he explained for YOUR SECURITY!! SO WHATS THE PROBLEM???
> *


THE PROBLEM IS IT MAKES NO SENSE! I WORK ALL DAY 73 MILES FROM HOME NO 1 IS HOME TO RECIEVE SAID DELIVERY BUT AT MY OFFICE THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE HERE, MY FVCKIN NEIGHBOR COULD WALK OVER AND SIGN FOR IT AND SELL IT ON EBAY AND I WOULD NEVER GET IT, HERE AT WORK 1NCE SIGNED MY CO. IS RESPONSIBLE! AND THIS ISNT SECURITY CAUSE THE CCE CO. CARES ABOUT ITS CLIENTS, ITS 'CAUSE THEY GOT SICK OF REPLACING "STOLEN" ORDERS, ITS A LOSS PREVENTION/NET SALES LOSS SITUATION...THATS MY PROBLEM...


----------



## getto

)??????


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 08:02 AM~10275559
> *well finally you reply...well as for the fraud issue I AGREE WITH YOUR POLICY but i would also send a package to a BUSSINESS ADDRESS WHERE IT CAN AND WILL BE SIGNED FOR AND TRACKED TOO and as for the real life PART MOST PEOPLE HAVE TO WORK FOR A LIVING AND I DID USE YOUR SHIT FOR A WHILE AND WAS SATISFIED WITH PERFORMANCE, I BASHED IT OUT OF ANGER AND RETRACTED ,{SOMEWHAT} BY SAYING YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKED ASS!!! SO AS A PROFFESIONAL I THINK TRYIN TO MAKE SOMEONE LOOK STUPID STILL DOESNT HELP YOUR COMPANY,`OR FIX THE N U ME R O U S COMPLAINTS ABOUT YOUR SERVICE, OVER AND OVER PEOPLE BASH YOUR SHIT, AND I DEFENDED NOW TO HAVE YOUR CO. SHIT ON MY OFFERING MY BUSSINESS TO YOU IS PRETTY REDICULOUS, YOU COULD HAVE SHIPPED IT TO MY BUSSINESS, BUT I TALKED TO 4 PEOPLE WHO JUST SHIMMIED ME FROM 1 TO THE NEXT AND WITH AN ATTITUDE AT THAT, INSTEAD OF TRYING TO HELP ME.  YOUR COMPANY HANDLED MY SITUATION WITH WITH THE POOREST CUSTOMER SERVICE SKILLS AROUND! HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WHO CONTINUES TO SUPPORT YOU WILL BUY MY PUMPS, OH AND AS FOR TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE AN ASS IM SURE MY MAG. SHOOT WILL GO NICE AND SMOOTH WITH THE PRO HOPPERS AND I HAD ORDERED THE END CAPS WITH THE TANKS ANGLED IN THE AIR TO SEE THE PRETTY TANKS/CAPS I BOUGHT NOWARE BEING REPLACED WITH THE P/H. SETUP JUST FOR THE SHOOT, I ALREADY ORDERED MY PITBULL PUMPS FOR THE PERMANANT INSTALL, BUT YOU LOST OUT ON SOME FREE ADVERTISING CAUSE YOU TREATED ME LIKE SHIT... BUT THATS OK I GUESS MORE AND MORE PEOPLE IN MY SHOP ARE ASKING WHY I TOOK OFF ALL 4 OF THE CCE PUMPS OFF MY TRUCK TO REPLACE WITH ONLY 2 OF ANOTHER COMPANY???? I TELL  THEM ABOUT THIS SITUATION AND STEER THEIR BUSSINESS TO SOMEONE ELSE, ANSD I HAVE A CUSTOMER READY TO BUT 3 OF WHATEVER PUMPS/COMPANY I USE SO YOU LOST THAT AND ALL FUTURE BUSSINESS FROM ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS, SO KEEP BASHING ME INSTEAD OF RECTIFYING THE PROBLEM AND I WILL JUST KEEP IT UP MYSELF,  ALL THIS BULLSHIT YOU ARE SPITTING STILL SHOWS YOU ARE CLUELESS ABOUT IT AND WHY YOU LOOSE CUSTOMERS ON A REGULAR BASIS, NOT ONCE HAD YOU OR SOMEONE REPRESENTING YOU APOLOGISED OR TRIED TO FIX IT JUST TALKIN SHIT AND TELLIN ME HOW WRONG I AM...GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


I don't know what your phone call was, I didn't talk to you. I am in no way trying to clown on you or make you look stupid. I personally think you are being unreasonable. I'm sure that it was explained to you several times, a person can only explain it so many times. So if the one of the sales people was curt I'm not suprized, I can see why. I'm also sure you expect me to change company policy to suit your needs, thats not going to happen. I have NOTHING to apologize for. Your the one who came on here and started to bash us. I DIDN"T start anything. You wanted a response so you got one. I don't get to sit on here every and all day. Sometimes it might be a couple days to get back to posts. I see you still don't get it either. Did you try to order something with a credit card that has a different address on it? We will ONLY ship to the same address that the credit card statement is set to. IT WON"T VERIFY. If it don't we can't charge on it. You can put what ever you want it you car. I don't understand why you would spend money twice, with two different products. Especially over something like this. I can see that there is no rectifying this. You apperantly won't be happy untill we bend our policys. I wish you all the luck in the world with your photo shoot.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 08:02 AM~10275559
> *well finally you reply...well as for the fraud issue I AGREE WITH YOUR POLICY but i would also send a package to a BUSSINESS ADDRESS WHERE IT CAN AND WILL BE SIGNED FOR AND TRACKED TOO and as for the real life PART MOST PEOPLE HAVE TO WORK FOR A LIVING AND I DID USE YOUR SHIT FOR A WHILE AND WAS SATISFIED WITH PERFORMANCE, I BASHED IT OUT OF ANGER AND RETRACTED ,{SOMEWHAT} BY SAYING YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKED ASS!!! SO AS A PROFFESIONAL I THINK TRYIN TO MAKE SOMEONE LOOK STUPID STILL DOESNT HELP YOUR COMPANY,`OR FIX THE N U ME R O U S COMPLAINTS ABOUT YOUR SERVICE, OVER AND OVER PEOPLE BASH YOUR SHIT, AND I DEFENDED NOW TO HAVE YOUR CO. SHIT ON MY OFFERING MY BUSSINESS TO YOU IS PRETTY REDICULOUS, YOU COULD HAVE SHIPPED IT TO MY BUSSINESS, BUT I TALKED TO 4 PEOPLE WHO JUST SHIMMIED ME FROM 1 TO THE NEXT AND WITH AN ATTITUDE AT THAT, INSTEAD OF TRYING TO HELP ME.  YOUR COMPANY HANDLED MY SITUATION WITH WITH THE POOREST CUSTOMER SERVICE SKILLS AROUND! HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WHO CONTINUES TO SUPPORT YOU WILL BUY MY PUMPS, OH AND AS FOR TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE AN ASS IM SURE MY MAG. SHOOT WILL GO NICE AND SMOOTH WITH THE PRO HOPPERS AND I HAD ORDERED THE END CAPS WITH THE TANKS ANGLED IN THE AIR TO SEE THE PRETTY TANKS/CAPS I BOUGHT NOWARE BEING REPLACED WITH THE P/H. SETUP JUST FOR THE SHOOT, I ALREADY ORDERED MY PITBULL PUMPS FOR THE PERMANANT INSTALL, BUT YOU LOST OUT ON SOME FREE ADVERTISING CAUSE YOU TREATED ME LIKE SHIT... BUT THATS OK I GUESS MORE AND MORE PEOPLE IN MY SHOP ARE ASKING WHY I TOOK OFF ALL 4 OF THE CCE PUMPS OFF MY TRUCK TO REPLACE WITH ONLY 2 OF ANOTHER COMPANY???? I TELL  THEM ABOUT THIS SITUATION AND STEER THEIR BUSSINESS TO SOMEONE ELSE, ANSD I HAVE A CUSTOMER READY TO BUT 3 OF WHATEVER PUMPS/COMPANY I USE SO YOU LOST THAT AND ALL FUTURE BUSSINESS FROM ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS, SO KEEP BASHING ME INSTEAD OF RECTIFYING THE PROBLEM AND I WILL JUST KEEP IT UP MYSELF,  ALL THIS BULLSHIT YOU ARE SPITTING STILL SHOWS YOU ARE CLUELESS ABOUT IT AND WHY YOU LOOSE CUSTOMERS ON A REGULAR BASIS, NOT ONCE HAD YOU OR SOMEONE REPRESENTING YOU APOLOGISED OR TRIED TO FIX IT JUST TALKIN SHIT AND TELLIN ME HOW WRONG I AM...GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


I don't know what your phone call was, I didn't talk to you. I am in no way trying to clown on you or make you look stupid. I personally think you are being unreasonable. I'm sure that it was explained to you several times, a person can only explain it so many times. So if the one of the sales people was curt I'm not suprized, I can see why. I'm also sure you expect me to change company policy to suit your needs, thats not going to happen. I have NOTHING to apologize for. Your the one who came on here and started to bash us. I DIDN"T start anything. You wanted a response so you got one. I don't get to sit on here every and all day. Sometimes it might be a couple days to get back to posts. I see you still don't get it either. Did you try to order something with a credit card that has a different address on it? We will ONLY ship to the same address that the credit card statement is set to. IT WON"T VERIFY. If it don't we can't charge on it. You can put what ever you want it you car. I don't understand why you would spend money twice, with two different products. Especially over something like this. I can see that there is no rectifying this. You apperantly won't be happy untill we bend our policys. I wish you all the luck in the world with your photo shoot.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 11:21 AM~10277042
> *THE PROBLEM IS IT MAKES NO SENSE! I WORK ALL DAY 73 MILES FROM HOME NO 1 IS HOME TO RECIEVE SAID DELIVERY BUT AT MY OFFICE THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE HERE, MY FVCKIN NEIGHBOR COULD WALK OVER AND SIGN FOR IT AND SELL IT ON EBAY AND I WOULD NEVER GET IT, HERE AT WORK 1NCE SIGNED MY CO. IS RESPONSIBLE! AND THIS ISNT SECURITY CAUSE THE CCE CO. CARES ABOUT ITS CLIENTS, ITS 'CAUSE THEY GOT SICK OF REPLACING "STOLEN" ORDERS, ITS A LOSS PREVENTION/NET SALES LOSS SITUATION...THATS MY PROBLEM...
> *


How can you say we don't care about our clients? Thats the reason for these policys. You should read what you put again. "Sick of replacing stolen orders", Fedex is the one who would replace it. They insisted on the signature request. Doesen't that make sence to you? Then when you have to put a claim in with fedex, they investigate it, then maybe even deny it, you call us. Even though it out of our hands once it's picked up by fedex. I guess your credit card address must not match. THATS the problem. That is also why we have other payment options.


----------



## getto

as well as you with the luck, i guess in the long run all my bitching and moaning will have fallen on def ears, if this is how it is then i understand why i hear what i hear and other random people are tellin me im not the first and this is common place with your company, again to all who use cce with no mproblems, keep on it im sure it works out well for you, i just think i look like a fool when i had told people you are very cool to deal with and stood up for you and your company in the face of criticism and this happens to me. do you see my point? well im done with it for now again i hope you and your bussiness thrive with great fortunes, its not a personal attack on any 1 person just about your co. on a whole as per myself and many others that have told me thier stories in same type situations, IF ANYONE NEEDS 4 STREET EDITION PUMPS....UNUSED, CUSTOM PINTRIPED TANKS PM ME.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 11:16 AM~10276987
> *1st off i didnt let them charge my card, a bussiness adress is safer because after its signed for the bussiness is liable for it, second if you read my original post you would have read i am BORROWING THE PRO HOPP.  from a friend for the shoot, and lastly im in no way ballin' and my bussiness is corperately owned its the 3rd largest autoglass corp. in USA, so i understand the bussiness part of this whole thing, as i stated earlier i dont care about the product any more i am concerned about the manner in which it was handled, there are a million spots i chose cce originally and defended them to people that were/are in this same situation now i see, and i see that cce still has everyone else talkin shit and giving excuses and name cdalling and what not which still further shows myself and anyone reading that i am in the right with what im sayin/doing. Like i said not 1nce has anyone made an effort to rectify just talked shit and be confrontational, as i  also said i run a very large store and understand the security aspect, but its all covered and i work on a large client scale and use courtesy and proffesionalism to deal with them and keep them happy . this company does none of the above, and i knew i would get alot of know it all come backs/posts but chose to voice my opinion, its the beauty of of the constitution, i am allowed to, just like you are allowed to state your own, opinions.
> *


Manner in which it was handled? I heard you would not take no for an answer, and continously ask over and over again. I or anyone else here can not change company policys just because you want them to. Maybe if you would have been more reasonable with the sales person, they might not have been curt with you. If keeping you happy would take breaking the rules, why would anyone put there job on the line for you? Confrontational you say, not hardly just responding to what you say. Remember YOUR the one who started by making the statements you did in your first post.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10277232
> *as well as you with the luck, i guess in the long run all my bitching and moaning will have fallen on def ears, if this is how it is then i understand why i hear what i hear and other random people are tellin me im not the first and this is common place with your company, again to all who use cce with no mproblems, keep on it im sure it works out well for you, i just think i look like a fool when i had told people you are very cool to deal with and stood up for you and your company in the face of criticism and this happens to me. do you see my point? well im done with it for now again i hope you and your bussiness thrive with great fortunes, its not a personal attack on any 1 person just about your co. on a whole as per myself and many others that have told me thier stories in same type situations,      IF ANYONE NEEDS 4 STREET EDITION PUMPS....UNUSED, CUSTOM PINTRIPED TANKS PM ME.
> *


To think all of this started over a shipping address. Unbelievable.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10277232
> *as well as you with the luck, i guess in the long run all my bitching and moaning will have fallen on def ears, if this is how it is then i understand why i hear what i hear and other random people are tellin me im not the first and this is common place with your company, again to all who use cce with no mproblems, keep on it im sure it works out well for you, i just think i look like a fool when i had told people you are very cool to deal with and stood up for you and your company in the face of criticism and this happens to me. do you see my point? well im done with it for now again i hope you and your bussiness thrive with great fortunes, its not a personal attack on any 1 person just about your co. on a whole as per myself and many others that have told me thier stories in same type situations,      IF ANYONE NEEDS 4 STREET EDITION PUMPS....UNUSED, CUSTOM PINTRIPED TANKS PM ME.
> *


 I think that if anyone reads this they will see this for what it is. Your pissed because of a shipping issue. Thats what started it for you. Just like I said unreasonable. :nosad:


----------



## JRO

:|


----------



## getto

i just dont beleive that being given the runa round and then trated poorly is/was un warrented, my gripe holds validity, you just wanna save face and rightfully so, i understand, you dont want people to be pushed away by my situation, your a bussiness man i can see how you would say im unreasonable because im not in accordance to your opinion, either way good luck to you, and i will just take my bussiness elsewhere, ive already been treated much better elsewhere and am selling my cce stuff to recoop the monies lost on dealing with my new equipment ive learned a lesson not to deal with your product and or company, your policies just dont suit my needs, none the less anyone else who works for a living and cant take 7 to 10 bussiness days off to wait and sign for your delivery.i hope you might defer your feelings when i come out in the october issue of said mag. photoshoot. IF ANYONE WANTS 4 UNUSED STREET EDITION PUMPS WITH CUSTOM PINSTRIPED TANKS ...PM ME


----------



## JRO

Itll be ok little guy...


----------



## getto

thank you i see you are so interested in me you went through all this just to post non sense i see you are an aduldt in an adult world guess what chauncy its the internet hance forth "e"-thug but have a great day, im getting paid right now so you are just helping me pass the day.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 28 2008, 12:19 PM~10277497
> *Itll be ok little guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

You have no clue to what an E-thug is. 

An E-thug is someone that gets online and talks alot of shit. They live their lives bashing people online, making threats like "I would fucking kill you ya punk bitch!!", and pretend to be hardcore gangsta. But in reality they are people that would piss themselves if ever confronted face to face. 

So before calling me an ethug..come see me face to face and find out.

Im not threatening you in any way. Im just saying...calling me an e-thug is like saying I wont do shit and you dont know me well enough to judge me like that. So go play with your glass, write "I hate CCE stories" and suck on your pacifier.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 28 2008, 02:19 PM~10277497
> *Itll be ok little guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn that looks like my homeboy chads kid

priceless :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pumpsndumps

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ROLLIN DOWN TO TAMPA.....WISH I COULD BE THERE THIS YEAR.....


----------



## skunk

Trust me Travis, The 1st time you see your little boy picking up sea shells, you will forget that you are in Tampa to be at the show. You will watch him for 4 hrs, and NEVER get board. KIDS ARE THE BEST!
Emily


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10275316
> *If you have your own business, then you should understand credit card fraud.
> Then again I don't know what your into. REAL LIFE is gettin' your order safetly and not gettin other poeple to order parts on YOUR credit card. If your shipping address and credit card address don't match, that would raise a red flag. Doesen't that make sense?
> Shipping and handling, as most real companys would call it. Ones that have a show room and a shipping department and a warehouse. Oh, and a full service installation shop.
> *




So if I Western Union the money when I place an order, will you ship to another address because I'm never home to sign for packages?


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10275316
> *If you have your own business, then you should understand credit card fraud.
> Then again I don't know what your into. REAL LIFE is gettin' your order safetly and not gettin other poeple to order parts on YOUR credit card. If your shipping address and credit card address don't match, that would raise a red flag. Doesen't that make sense?
> Shipping and handling, as most real companys would call it. Ones that have a show room and a shipping department and a warehouse. Oh, and a full service installation shop.
> *




my bad ... double post


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2008, 05:54 AM~10275098
> *Were workin' on it. Hopefully soon. I need some for the dancer. :biggrin: Sorry for the wait, but we got real busy. Haven't been able to keep them in stock. People been ordering them like crazy. I guess thats a good thing. Must say something about them.
> *


right on, yea i heard there really good so i had to order me some  how much longer is the wait gonna be


----------



## skunk

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 28 2008, 05:13 PM~10279055
> *So if I Western Union the money when I place an order, will you ship to another address because I'm never home to sign for packages?
> *







Yes, what ever address you put on the western union, that is where the package will go.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup everybody just got checked in in the room in tampa its hotttttttttttt here :nicoderm:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by getto_@Mar 28 2008, 12:16 PM~10277484
> *i just dont beleive that being given the runa round and then trated poorly is/was un warrented, my gripe holds validity, you just wanna save face and rightfully so, i understand, you dont want people to be pushed away by my situation, your a bussiness man i can see how you would say im unreasonable because im not in accordance to your opinion, either way good luck to you, and i will just take my bussiness elsewhere, ive already been treated much better elsewhere and am selling my cce stuff to recoop the monies lost on dealing with my new equipment ive learned a lesson not to deal with your product and or company, your policies just dont suit my needs, none the less anyone else who works for a living and cant take 7 to 10 bussiness days off to wait and sign for your delivery.i hope you might defer your feelings when i come out in the october issue of said mag. photoshoot. IF ANYONE WANTS 4 UNUSED STREET EDITION PUMPS WITH CUSTOM PINSTRIPED TANKS ...PM ME
> *


How were you given the run around? What I understand is the after two sales associates tried to explain the shipping terms and store policies, you didn't want to her it. As if it could be changed just for you. How many times does it have to be explained. It is very simple. Send a western union or money order and we will send it to where ever you want with no question. But because you don't want to pay the fee for western union, that would mean you could send in a money order. They cost is what $1.00. Oh and a stamp.
After that, it made you mad that we CAN'T change the policies. So you came on here bashing us. How fair is that? Over a shipping issue. 
It has nothing to do with opinion, it is store policies. Those are facts. YOU just don't like them.
Who would need to take 7 to 10 days off to wait for packages? Fedex will make 3 attempts to deliver. Leaving tags on your door every time. If you choose you, could call your local fedex and have them hold it for you to pick up at your convience. 3 times they would try to deliever. That would guarentee you recieve the order not someone else, or you door step.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup guys. just wanted to say cce did great in tampa 
cool cars single pump truck 90"
cool cars radical truck hopper 90"
donnie abbott single pump truck 61"

had a blast cant wait for next time


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 31 2008, 01:32 PM~10298480
> *sup guys. just wanted to say cce did great in tampa
> cool cars single pump truck 90"
> cool cars radical truck hopper 90"
> donnie abbott single pump truck  61"
> 
> had a blast cant wait for next time
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10280818
> *right on, yea i heard there really good so i had to order me some  how much longer is the wait gonna be
> *


Not sure, hopefully soon. I post it up.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 23 2007, 06:11 PM~7964907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for GM A and G-body.they are 4in. adjustable.these are $125.00. We can also build straight tube non adjustable ones any length you need,call for price.
> *


do u guys have these for a 91-96 caprice yet


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 1 2008, 03:39 PM~10309520
> *Not sure, hopefully soon. I post it up.
> *


can you guys refund me my money then, ill just go and get some other ones til you guys stock back up


----------



## ctrl

Any idea on when your gonna get accumulators back in stock??

I desperately need 4 of them...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 1 2008, 10:18 PM~10313380
> *do u guys have these for a 91-96 caprice yet
> *


Sure do, we can make them just about any length you want, but yes we do have them for caprice, caddy, g-body, etc. There isn't much difference in the length actually.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Apr 2 2008, 12:07 AM~10313885
> *Any idea on when your gonna get accumulators back in stock??
> 
> I desperately need 4 of them...
> *


We have them now.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:20 PM~10313724
> *can you guys refund me my money then, ill just go and get some other ones til you guys stock back up
> *


When did you order them? PM me with your order info so I can check on it.


----------



## Los Neighbors

*BRUCE!!!* :biggrin: 


how was tampa??


----------



## ctrl

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 3 2008, 06:02 AM~10323667
> *We have them now.
> *



Just ordered 4 accums, and 4 fitting kits from the website..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 3 2008, 07:12 AM~10323692
> *When did you order them? PM me with your order info so I can check on it.
> *



HEY I GOT A SHOP FULL OF CCE "PRODUCTS" LOL
EVERY ONE KEEPS WANTING ME TO TAKE THEM OUT
FOR SOME REASON AND THEN THEY JUST LEAVE THEM THERE???

YOU THINK BRIAN WOULD LIKE THEM BACK????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 04:41 PM~10327193
> *HEY I GOT A SHOP FULL OF CCE "PRODUCTS" LOL
> EVERY ONE KEEPS WANTING ME TO TAKE THEM OUT
> FOR SOME REASON AND THEN THEY JUST LEAVE THEM THERE???
> 
> YOU THINK BRIAN WOULD LIKE THEM BACK????
> *



just throw it away bro :0


----------



## Psycho631

so I herd from the grape vine that you guys can break in new coils now?


----------



## tx regulater 254

yup i been tellin these fools to get with ron n come out wit sum limited edition 1 man on the moon pumps!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

damn; this year i recommended CCE to both my cousins , and kenny, CCE messed his order up shipped tha wrong block and pumphead .i called them and spoke to amanda or whatever her name was said; that it was their fault for me to ship tha block back and inclosed $20.00 moneyorder for tha upgrade to tha block that kenny originally ordered and that kenny would have to pay all shipping charges. that i thought was bad bussiness.havein to pay shipping both ways for their mistake that they admitted.

lol.... then my other cousin michael; got his setup in and tha damn dump blocks was no good. so he ordered 2 more dumps and come to find out tha thread pattern in tha dump was wrong.not me cross threading them lol.. but again due to bad support he wanted me to sell tha new setup for him b/c he was tired of dealing w/ CCE. so 2 weeks later i did and he ordered Blackmagic setup and hell he even got a shirt too.  hell i ordered 3 motors from them last month and could'nt even get a CCE sticker free to put on my windshield would have to pay $10.00.

needless to say they both had me to call for both of them b/c they lack the knowledge as begginers .

i personally got their setup too about 2 yrs ago. and never had a problem
with customer support or care. but now i think CCE customer care is going down bad. i was going to order 2 pistons from them with our second tax check but may/b its time for me to go to black magic b/4 i get in tha same shoes.


----------



## 90towncar

Just got my order from CCE 3 days can't beat that shit hope to make another order this week or next for the rest of the goods...... thanks again you got my vote, Jeremiah.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10327193
> *HEY I GOT A SHOP FULL OF CCE "PRODUCTS" LOL
> EVERY ONE KEEPS WANTING ME TO TAKE THEM OUT
> FOR SOME REASON AND THEN THEY JUST LEAVE THEM THERE???
> 
> YOU THINK BRIAN WOULD LIKE THEM BACK????
> *


"take them out", "they just leave them there". I don't get it.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 3 2008, 02:49 PM~10327242
> *just throw it away bro  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's been over 5 years since we have had that backing plate. I guess they have been good. I kinda don't think that they stayed in that can. Since you haven't done that 5 years ago, why would you do it now?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 10:33 AM~10333263
> *It's been over 5 years since we have had that backing plate. I guess they have been good. I kinda don't think that they stayed in that can. Since you haven't done that 5 years ago, why would you do it now?
> *


sorry bro, i took that picture 4 years and 10 months ago :0


----------



## Guest

i am just messing with you bruce. lol i stole the picture from the random picture post thread. 




i dont run cce anymore and have not in forever. but not because of the product (as good or bad as it may be). but simple because of a sour deal caused by someone on CCE's side. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

just got my order in from CCE and had no complaints. everything i ordered was there. 

and to anyone that comes on here bashing a company cause of a mix up or what not. yea it can aggravating to say the least but theres not a single company out there, and im talking every single company that does mailorder, will have a problem from time to time. ive dealt with reds in the past, had a mix up. showtime, same. the company dont want it to happen but it might just happen from time to time. so get over it.

when u should complain is ordering a new product and it comes in, put it on and its junk. or it comes in and looks like they fished it out of a junkyard. then u got room to complain. no company wants bad business or else they wont be a business anymore. and CCE has been around for awhile now. so they cool with me just like everyother company is. i just choose to deal with CCE now.

just my .02


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Apr 3 2008, 11:36 PM~10330104
> *Just got my order from CCE 3 days can't beat that shit hope to make another order this week or next for the rest of the goods...... thanks again you got my vote, Jeremiah.
> *


same here man


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10329736
> *damn; this year i recommended CCE to both my cousins , and kenny, CCE messed his order up shipped tha wrong block and pumphead .i called them and spoke to amanda or whatever her name was said; that it was their fault for me to ship tha block back and inclosed $20.00 moneyorder for tha upgrade to tha block that kenny originally ordered and that kenny would have to pay all shipping charges. that i thought was bad bussiness.havein to pay shipping both ways for their mistake that they admitted.
> 
> lol.... then my other cousin michael; got his setup in and tha damn dump blocks was no good. so he ordered 2 more dumps and come to find out tha thread pattern in tha dump was wrong.not me cross threading them lol.. but again due to bad support he wanted me to sell tha new setup for him b/c he was tired of dealing w/ CCE. so 2 weeks later i did and he ordered Blackmagic setup and hell he even got a shirt too.   hell i ordered 3 motors from them last month and could'nt even get a CCE sticker free to put on my windshield would have to pay $10.00.
> 
> needless to say they both had me to call for both of them b/c they lack the knowledge as begginers .
> 
> i personally got their setup too about 2 yrs ago. and never had a problem
> with customer support or care. but now i think CCE customer care is going down bad. i was going to order 2 pistons from them with our second tax check but may/b its time for me to go to black magic b/4 i get in tha same shoes.
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10329736
> *damn; this year i recommended CCE to both my cousins , and kenny, CCE messed his order up shipped tha wrong block and pumphead .i called them and spoke to amanda or whatever her name was said; that it was their fault for me to ship tha block back and inclosed $20.00 moneyorder for tha upgrade to tha block that kenny originally ordered and that kenny would have to pay all shipping charges. that i thought was bad bussiness.havein to pay shipping both ways for their mistake that they admitted.
> 
> lol.... then my other cousin michael; got his setup in and tha damn dump blocks was no good. so he ordered 2 more dumps and come to find out tha thread pattern in tha dump was wrong.not me cross threading them lol.. but again due to bad support he wanted me to sell tha new setup for him b/c he was tired of dealing w/ CCE. so 2 weeks later i did and he ordered Blackmagic setup and hell he even got a shirt too.   hell i ordered 3 motors from them last month and could'nt even get a CCE sticker free to put on my windshield would have to pay $10.00.
> 
> needless to say they both had me to call for both of them b/c they lack the knowledge as begginers .
> 
> i personally got their setup too about 2 yrs ago. and never had a problem
> with customer support or care. but now i think CCE customer care is going down bad. i was going to order 2 pistons from them with our second tax check but may/b its time for me to go to black magic b/4 i get in tha same shoes.
> *


Not sure what happened to my post, but here it goes again.
First, the orders that was placed was for a street block. Thats what was sent. It was placed i believe on the internet, and was filled with what was ordered. She never said it was our falt that the wrong block was ordered. The difference in price was probably what the $20 was for, because the street blocks are cheaper. Thats what was payed for in the original order, a street block. I seen the order myself. Again not our fault the wrong block was ordered.
Second, the dump blocks were and are not the wrong thread. It might have been the plating on the check valve, not sure. Instead of stopping and calling to say that there was something was wrong it was tightened to the point of failure. We tryed to get it straightened out but again nothing was sent back.
It is on every invoice that we are not responsible for shipping on returned items. I fwe recieved something back that was found to be a defect, then I would have gladly credited the shipping, in some way.
As far as stickers, we have been out for a minute now. We haven't had any to send out. 
How is customer care going down? There is always two sides to the story. We have certain policies to follow, I guess thats not good enough for some. They just expect to get free parts without question.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 3 2008, 05:00 PM~10328194
> *so I herd from the grape vine that you guys can break in new coils now?
> *


Yes we can. The right way to.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Apr 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10330104
> *Just got my order from CCE 3 days can't beat that shit hope to make another order this week or next for the rest of the goods...... thanks again you got my vote, Jeremiah.
> *


Thank you for the order. We appreciate your support. I'm glad your happy with your purchase. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 4 2008, 09:08 AM~10333539
> *sorry bro, i took that picture 4 years and 10 months ago  :0
> *


Yea, ok.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 09:29 AM~10333235
> *"take them out", "they just leave them there". I don't get it.
> *



YEA TAKE THEM OUT OF THERE CARS 
BECAUSE THE SHIT IS F#*KING JUNK :0 


AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE AIN'T HAD THEM FOR 5 YEARS 
HELL YOU AIN'T BEEN THERE FOR 5 YEARS ...

BUT YOU'LL GET F#%KED JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BRIAN DEALS WITH 
IT'S JUST A MATTER OF TIME ...THAT'S WHY IT'S NOTHIN PERSONAL TOWARDS 
YOU MAN


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 4 2008, 09:16 AM~10333617
> *i am just messing with you bruce. lol i stole the picture from the random picture post thread.
> i dont run cce anymore and have not in forever.  but not because of the product (as good or bad as it may be).  but simple because of a sour deal caused by someone on CCE's side.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry to hear that. There has been alot of employee changes in the last year or so. Always trying to improve, and make things better.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 12:35 PM~10334709
> *Sorry to hear that. There has been alot of employee changes in the last year or so. Always trying to improve, and make things better.
> *



HELL THERE IS ALWAYS EMPLOYEE CHANGES 
EVERY YEAR NO ONE STAYS


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 4 2008, 10:18 AM~10334113
> *just got my order in from CCE and had no complaints.  everything i ordered was there.
> 
> and to anyone that comes on here bashing a company cause of a mix up or what not. yea it can aggravating to say the least but theres not a single company out there, and im talking every single company that does mailorder, will have a problem from time to time.  ive dealt with reds in the past, had a mix up. showtime, same. the company dont want it to happen but it might just happen from time to time. so get over it.
> 
> when u should complain is ordering a new product and it comes in, put it on and its junk. or it comes in and looks like they fished it out of a junkyard. then u got room to complain. no company wants bad business or else they wont be a business anymore. and CCE has been around for awhile now. so they cool with me just like everyother company is. i just choose to deal with CCE now.
> 
> just my .02
> *


Thanks for your support. I like hearing from the many that are happy. It seems that on here you only hear from a few bad experiences, and only there side of there story. There is ALWAYS two sides. Things aren't always what people make it out to be.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 4 2008, 10:19 AM~10334123
> *same here man
> *


Thanks again, for your support. It is appreciated. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:32 AM~10334693
> *YEA TAKE THEM OUT OF THERE CARS
> BECAUSE THE SHIT IS F#*KING JUNK :0
> AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE AIN'T HAD THEM FOR 5 YEARS
> HELL YOU AIN'T BEEN THERE FOR 5 YEARS ...
> 
> BUT YOU'LL GET F#%KED JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BRIAN DEALS WITH
> IT'S JUST A MATTER OF TIME ...THAT'S WHY IT'S NOTHIN PERSONAL TOWARDS
> YOU MAN
> *


I have been installing and selling CCE for about 10 years. I have just within the last 1 1/2 years or so have worked here at the store. How did you get "Fucked"?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:39 AM~10334745
> *HELL THERE IS ALWAYS EMPLOYEE CHANGES
> EVERY YEAR NO ONE STAYS
> *


Most people can't handle it. Customers can be difficult sometimes. Some people let there head get it the way to.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 01:08 PM~10334988
> *I have been installing and selling CCE for about 10 years. I have just within the last 1 1/2 years or so have worked here at the store. How did you get "Fucked"?
> *



MAN I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO GET INTO THAT !!!

I JUST DON'T CARE FOR THE "OWNER "

I JUST HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU MAN 
BETTER THAN IT DOES FOR MOST


----------



## dtysthriderz

kenny ordered another street block w/ a #7 and after he got tha product that tha head would not bolt up to tha block like tha other street blocks did. come to find out that they only bolt up #5's now. but there was no notice on tha site that tha street blocks now only take #5 heads. if he had known this tha first place then he would have ordered tha a diff block. 

but that was on him as to what he wanted to do with tha problem.

and yes , he should have sent tha dumps back b/4 he ordered new ones. but he was go hole b/c he just wanted to ride lol...

but like i said b/4; i personally have had no bad experience with CCE. been buying yalls product for 2 yrs now. but on tha Piston pumps that yall offer do u have any vids of it n action homie? like i said tax check getting close


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:32 AM~10334693
> *YEA TAKE THEM OUT OF THERE CARS
> BECAUSE THE SHIT IS F#*KING JUNK :0
> AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE AIN'T HAD THEM FOR 5 YEARS
> HELL YOU AIN'T BEEN THERE FOR 5 YEARS ...
> 
> BUT YOU'LL GET F#%KED JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BRIAN DEALS WITH
> IT'S JUST A MATTER OF TIME ...THAT'S WHY IT'S NOTHIN PERSONAL TOWARDS
> YOU MAN
> *


Not to sure what your refering to, about everyone else getting fucked, but business is business and personal stuff with employees is another subject in itself. I'm sure that if the TRUTH came out, some people might just hide in the corner and cry. Maybe your experience or problem didn't even make it to Bryan. It may have been the employee you were dealing with that never brought it to his attention. Who knows.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 4 2008, 12:13 PM~10335039
> *MAN I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO GET INTO THAT !!!
> 
> I JUST DON'T CARE FOR THE "OWNER "
> 
> I JUST HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU MAN
> BETTER THAN IT DOES FOR MOST
> *


It's not always good to judge some one based on other peoples opinions.


----------



## dtysthriderz

but on tha Piston pumps that yall offer do u have any vids of it n action homie?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:23 PM~10335112
> *kenny ordered another street block w/ a #7 and after he got tha product that tha head would not bolt up to tha block like tha other street blocks did. come to find out that they only bolt up #5's now. but there was no notice on tha site that tha street blocks now only take #5 heads. if he had known this tha first place then he would have ordered tha a diff block.
> 
> but that was on him as to what he wanted to do with tha problem.
> 
> and yes , he should have sent tha dumps back b/4 he ordered new ones. but he was go hole b/c he just wanted to ride lol...
> 
> but like i said b/4; i personally have had no bad experience with CCE. been buying yalls product for 2 yrs now.  but on tha Piston pumps that yall offer do u have any vids of it n action homie? like i said tax check getting close
> *


I understand about Kenny's order, and I appologize for the inconvience. It is a valid point. I will make sure that it is changed on the website. I hope that in the future he will give us a chance to make it up to him on another order. If he decides to order have him call me directly so that I can take care of it, my name is Bruce. I didn't originally take care of this order. This is the first time I'm hearing about this.
We have them in our truck hoppers, and in the dancer " el sancho". I'll see if I can find a video. I think there is some from Tampa this year. Although the dancer blew a tire we only got a 23 out of thirty. The trucks did good the single did 90", the first mazda at a lowrider show in the street class to do that, and the radical only recieved 90" as well, but I didn't have enough time to change the rear suspension to go higher. Check u tube on lowrider tampa show. Also some pages back there is a single pump olds delta 88 I did for a friend that is single, hittin' 52" on the bumper. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## matdogg

wut up Bruce


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

What up bruce ! Tell erica " Jess" :cheesy:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

Sup Bruce alot of haters on this site im going to be a full cce on bags/pumps. And im also going to build a hopper im taking my time. I don’t do progress pics anymore because of the childest hater that don’t have shit going on for themselves always want to knock the next man down.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8302525
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=20W95mFpj8Y
> this is the olds that I mentioned a few pages back. Single pump 10 batteries, 1 1/2x3/16 box, and 1/8x1 1/2 angle rack. One fuerte pump to the nose w/ adex.
> *


Here is the video of the olds. Single pump, 10 batteries. For "dtysthriderz".


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 4 2008, 01:23 PM~10335654
> *wut up Bruce
> *


Whats up Matt? How was the ride home? R you going to Denver? Do you have any picnic's lined up? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

I might hit up denver the only show coming up is cruisefest you coming up 

and it was a long ride home but i had a good time in tampa


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 4 2008, 01:29 PM~10335713
> *What up  bruce !  Tell erica "  Jess" :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I will. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

bruce sup wish yall would hade a both this yr at tampa


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Apr 4 2008, 01:29 PM~10335720
> *Sup Bruce alot of haters on this site im going to be a full cce on bags/pumps. And im also going to build a hopper im taking my time. I don’t do progress pics anymore because of the childest hater that don’t have shit going on for themselves always want to knock the next man down.
> *


I noticed. Let me know if I can help in any way. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 4 2008, 01:54 PM~10335922
> *I might hit up denver the only show coming up is cruisefest you coming up
> 
> and it was a long ride home but i had a good time in tampa
> *


I guess, I have to. Although I don't like cruise fest. I think were going to denver to.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 03:12 PM~10336514
> *I guess, I have to. Although I don't like cruise fest. I think were going to denver to.
> *



I hate shitfest to but its only 15 min from my house


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:59 PM~10336403
> *I noticed. Let me know if I can help in any way. uffin:
> *


dont take this shit personal. most people are going to agree that its brian that has turned them against cce. 

not you. i give you props for getting on here and representing. and you seem like an ok guy to deal with. but like many of us, you work for an asshole


----------



## Pinky Bitches

brians cool bro, he's never given me a reason to think otherwise, he's just tryin to make a living like the rest of us, and dont get it twisted I aint got no reason to be kissin ass, just stating my opinion :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ps. hey bruce tell the asshole i said what's up :biggrin: and hi to you to :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Oh yeah....Team CCE will be at Cruisefest this year. Cant wait!!!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 4 2008, 10:27 PM~10338722
> *Oh yeah....Team CCE will be at Cruisefest this year.  Cant wait!!!
> *



Looks like we might all be there :yes:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey BRUCE, its spring time bro the haters are out... They just don't realize all they are doing is motivating me come on Denver... :buttkick:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2008, 01:49 PM~10334834
> *Thanks for your support. I like hearing from the many that are happy. It seems that on here you only hear from a few bad experiences, and only there side of there story. There is ALWAYS two sides. Things aren't always what people make it out to be.
> *



I myself have had 3 cars with CCE products with no problems (besides normal wear and tear) and I will placing another large purchase this spring as I'm constructing a 4th. I'm 100% confident with the service/product as Bruce did a setup in a white Caddy I have years ago when in Chicago and he did very good work. Anyways, here's a picture of my green Caddy powered by the 3/8" competition pumps - I realize its no record breaker, but it hops ok for what it is.


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Here's the white Cadillac - going into its 8th summer of getting the shit beat out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Looks like we might all be there *


Sounds good....Your just scared i will flip your truck again if I take it... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10337205
> *I hate shitfest to but its only  15 min from my house
> *


Can't bring anything nice there.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 4 2008, 05:33 PM~10337436
> *dont take this shit personal. most people are going to agree that its brian that has turned them against cce.
> 
> not you. i give you props for getting on here and representing.  and you seem like an ok guy to deal with. but like many of us, you work for an asshole
> *


Thats the kinda statement that just don't make sense. Don't know what happened to you, but Bryan catches hell from some people for reasons that aren't even his falt. The person that people make him out to be, is just not him. Alot of what people judge him by is other peoples word. That aren't creditable to begin with. I've known him for a minute already, about 10 years or so and he's not what people make him out to be. I would hope you aren't judging him off of what other people say. There are ALOT of people that just straight hate, but here is a fine line between hate and jealousy.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 4 2008, 07:20 PM~10338137
> *brians cool bro,  he's never given me a reason to think  otherwise,  he's just tryin to make a living like the rest of us, and dont get it twisted I aint got no reason to be kissin ass, just stating my opinion :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ps. hey bruce tell the asshole i said what's up :biggrin: and hi to you to :biggrin:
> *


What's up? R U goin to the chi this year? I will tell him. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

where were you guys at this weekend....i showed up on saturday with the car neither bruce or bryan was there.....lol.....how was chitown?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10338722
> *Oh yeah....Team CCE will be at Cruisefest this year.  Cant wait!!!
> *


 :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :barf: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2008, 06:50 AM~10353439
> *where were you guys at this weekend....i showed up on saturday with the car neither bruce or bryan was there.....lol.....how was chitown?
> *


It was cool. I wish I had a couple more days there. I wanted to make a Hooters stop. Didn't get to this time.  We'll be back in a couple weeks for the picnic, will see whats up then. :biggrin: Any body else going to the picnic at the end of this month? Selective Styles and Southside Crusiers doin' it again. In even a bigger spot.


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *
> 
> *


Easy there Bruce, it will be OK....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 7 2008, 09:56 AM~10354631
> *Easy there Bruce, it will be OK....
> *


 :angry: Not at that show. :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2008, 07:46 AM~10353636
> *It was cool. I wish I had a couple more days there. I wanted to make a Hooters stop. Didn't get to this time.   We'll be back in a couple weeks for the picnic, will see whats up then. :biggrin:  Any body else going to the picnic at the end of this month? Selective Styles and Southside Crusiers doin' it again. In even a bigger spot.
> *



ummmm we were just stoppin to pick up some parts.....lol.....its still a neutered dog.....we are waiting on the balls to drop.....lol....


----------



## timdog57

Hey Bruce hit me back. I sent you a pm.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2008, 11:33 AM~10355490
> *ummmm we were just stoppin to pick up some parts.....lol.....its still a neutered dog.....we are waiting on the balls to drop.....lol....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2008, 11:33 AM~10355490
> *ummmm we were just stoppin to pick up some parts.....lol.....its still a neutered dog.....we are waiting on the balls to drop.....lol....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 7 2008, 11:48 AM~10355606
> *Hey Bruce hit me back.  I sent you a pm.
> *


You did, let me see.


----------



## dtysthriderz

hey bruce; thinkin of bringin tha lincoln this year whats tha pay out for single . and whats tha rules if any, far as setup?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 7 2008, 02:28 PM~10357015
> *hey bruce; thinkin of bringin tha lincoln this year whats tha pay out for single . and whats tha rules if any, far as setup?
> *


Let me find out. No more Lowrider magazine this year, so I have to see what we gonna do.


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10357281
> *Let me find out. No more Lowrider magazine this year, so I have to see what we gonna do.
> *



:biggrin: :uh: uffin:


----------



## ctrl

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10326917
> *Just ordered 4 accums, and 4 fitting kits from the website..
> *



Got my accumulators today, thanks for the fast shipping fellas.

TTT


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Let me find out. No more Lowrider magazine this year, so I have to see what we gonna do.*


We should double the payout for all dancers...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 8 2008, 07:23 PM~10367956
> *We should double the payout for all dancers...
> *


and hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10367956
> *We should double the payout for all dancers...
> *


hey piper you send them flyer out to me yet i have a couple guy wanting some


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Apr 8 2008, 03:31 PM~10366148
> *Got my accumulators today, thanks for the fast shipping fellas.
> 
> TTT
> *


No problem, thanks for the feed back. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 8 2008, 07:23 PM~10367956
> *We should double the payout for all dancers...
> *


wowowowowo, easy Piper. Double, I doubt it, but nice try. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Looks like it's going to be $700, $500, $200. All classes. uffin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

almost here! picnic in the chi !! invitations to all!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *hey piper you send them flyer out to me yet i have a couple guy wanting some *


Sh!t Balls I forgot. Im going to a show in Evansville this saturday morning behind the Drury Inn. If your going, I can take them then. If not, let me know and I will mail you some....


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2008, 08:46 AM~10353636
> *It was cool. I wish I had a couple more days there. I wanted to make a Hooters stop. Didn't get to this time.   We'll be back in a couple weeks for the picnic, will see whats up then. :biggrin:  Any body else going to the picnic at the end of this month? Selective Styles and Southside Crusiers doin' it again. In even a bigger spot.
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

so no more lowrider sanction........ man they are pullin out the midwest :uh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10382777
> *so no more lowrider sanction........  man they are pullin out the midwest :uh:
> *


No more :nosad:


----------



## Team CCE

Here it is, hope to see everyone there. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 7 2008, 02:28 PM~10357015
> *hey bruce; thinkin of bringin tha lincoln this year whats tha pay out for single . and whats tha rules if any, far as setup?
> *



:dunno: uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 11 2008, 09:02 AM~10389654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, hope to see everyone there. :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 10 2008, 11:10 AM~10381223
> *Sh!t Balls I forgot.  Im going to a show in Evansville this saturday morning behind the Drury Inn.  If your going, I can take them then.  If not, let me know and I will mail you some....
> *


i pmed you bro yea it is ok :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 11 2008, 08:27 AM~10389812
> *:dunno:  uffin:
> *


$700, $500, $200 all classes. The rules----single is single, and double is double. Radical is obvious. If the ass locks up to the moon it's radical. I think everyone gets the picture on what it radical and what is not.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Rules sound simple enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Can you list the hop class's, Like Single Pump Car, Single Pump Truck ETC...... Or is it car and trucks together ?


----------



## hijackedcutlass

bruce im aggreing with piper on the double $$$$ cant wait till july trying 2 have the new one done


----------



## hijackedcutlass

whats going on piper hows the family doing??


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2008, 12:12 PM~10413045
> *Can you list the hop class's, Like Single Pump Car, Single Pump Truck ETC...... Or is it car and trucks together ?
> *


Single pump car and truck will not be in the same class. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Apr 14 2008, 02:20 PM~10413946
> *bruce im aggreing with piper on the double $$$$ cant wait till july trying 2 have the new one done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 14 2008, 04:12 PM~10414347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:
> *


:wave: whats going on Bruce :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hi guys :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

Whats crackin'? Anybody cruzin' yet? I know YOU are neighbor. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2008, 03:23 PM~10431254
> *Whats crackin'?  Anybody cruzin' yet? I know YOU are neighbor. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: how did u know??? 

it kinda gets lonely with just one car though :tears:


----------



## krome65

How much psi do you recommend for your piston pumps?


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Apr 16 2008, 05:46 PM~10432740
> *How much psi do you recommend for your piston pumps?
> *


150 psi. or less.


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 18 2008, 01:49 PM~10447775
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

T T T


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 18 2008, 02:52 PM~10447786
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  
How was the weekend?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 21 2008, 06:42 AM~10465239
> *
> How was the weekend?
> *


It was good, how was yours? You out bendin' corners? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 21 2008, 03:26 PM~10467895
> *It was good, how was yours? You out bendin' corners? :biggrin:
> *


glad it was good mine was ok i guess but sunday was good 
:biggrin: 
why would i be doing that?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 16 2008, 04:42 PM~10431373
> *:roflmao: how did u know???
> 
> it kinda gets lonely with just one car though :tears:
> *


hit people up


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2008, 10:15 AM~10475220
> *hit people up
> *


Yea, hit people up! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10475220-->
> 
> 
> 
> hit people up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:48 AM~10475666
> *Yea, hit people up! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Apr 22 2008, 12:48 PM~10475666-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, hit people up! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Los Neighbors_@Apr 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10476509
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

any info on cylinders yet?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10481668
> *any info on cylinders yet?
> *


Suppose to get them by May 5th. :dunno: Will see.


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Neighbor? You ready for the weekend?


----------



## espinoza surfaces

RAIN OR SHINE! WE STILL PLAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 24 2008, 11:20 AM~10493036
> *Whats up Neighbor? You ready for the weekend?
> *


nothing much bro just enjoying the crazy weather hows louisville? 
yeah we ready.... are U and Bob ready? :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

THANKS BRUCE AND THE TEAM CCE FOR COMMING OUT AND SUPORTING US. GREAT SHOW HERES A COUPLE OF PICS :biggrin: 


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 28 2008, 04:38 AM~10519441
> *THANKS BRUCE AND THE TEAM CCE FOR COMMING OUT AND SUPORTING US. GREAT SHOW HERES A COUPLE OF PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, we had a good time as always. uffin: Maybe next year Hollywood will be ready to get served. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

next stop, cruisefest :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 28 2008, 07:36 AM~10519907
> *next stop, cruisefest :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 187_Regal

i was at the shop this weekend and no bruce or brian to by found.......


----------



## 187_Regal

how was chitown


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 28 2008, 07:48 AM~10519968
> *how was chitown
> *


It was nice. Always a good time. I like going back home to chill with everybody. Everybody gets together from every club and has a good time. The picnic's are great in Chicago, and also the food. :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bruce. i take it you guys got home safe..


----------



## Team CCE

Where did you go Gilbert? You don't have anything to say? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: whats up bruce glad u guys made it home safe


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 28 2008, 09:58 AM~10520037
> *It was nice. Always a good time. I like going back home to chill with everybody. Everybody gets together from every club and has a good time. The picnic's are great in Chicago, and also the food.  :biggrin:
> *



Once again you guys drive right past my house and don't even stop to say whats up... I see how it is, I miss one stupid show and now I'm nobody. oh well I guess I'll have to get this damn truck working so I can redeem myself. Then maybe I'll be back on the A team...

































:biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

"the A team" :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 28 2008, 08:00 AM~10520048
> *what up Bruce. i take it you guys got home safe..
> *


Yea, about 1:00a.m. no problem though.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 28 2008, 02:41 PM~10523707
> *Once again you guys drive right past my house and don't even stop to say whats up... I see how it is, I miss one stupid show and now I'm nobody. oh well I guess I'll have to get this damn truck working so I can redeem myself. Then maybe I'll be back on the A team...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nosad: You know what that is right?


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up piper?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 28 2008, 02:41 PM~10523707
> *Once again you guys drive right past my house and don't even stop to say whats up... I see how it is, I miss one stupid show and now I'm nobody. oh well I guess I'll have to get this damn truck working so I can redeem myself. Then maybe I'll be back on the A team...
> :biggrin:
> *


Next time we pass thru at midnight or later, I'll be sure to pull in the driveway and let the whole neighborhood know were in town with some train horns. :biggrin: You asked for it now.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 28 2008, 08:20 AM~10520163
> *:wave: whats up bruce glad u guys made it home safe
> *


Thanks, I am to. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 28 2008, 04:10 PM~10523995
> *Thanks, I am to. :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


:roflmao:
nice seeing u guys out here again hope to see u soon


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Whats up piper? *


super busy tryin to finish/redo the "hamburgalar" inbetween doin all my other jobs and bein a dad to baby Dayton......



MORE REDBULL and NOS please....


----------



## gold cutt 84

glad you guys made it home safe. that truck was banging real good homie!!!


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHAT UP BRUCE! HERES THE VIDEO THAT FREDDIE MADE OF SUNDAYS SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

FOUND OUT WHY MY CAR DIDN'T DO THAT WELL, REAR CYLINDER BENT  
OH WELL I'LL BE READY FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAshEaV1r3Q


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 28 2008, 05:03 PM~10523921
> *:scrutinize:  :nosad: You know what that is right?
> *



I knew I could get the the LOOK if I tried.


----------



## pumpsndumps

I dont even have to try to get the LOOK..... Bruce just usually gives it to me.......LOL.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 29 2008, 12:29 PM~10532446
> *I dont even have to try to get the LOOK..... Bruce just usually gives it to me.......LOL.
> *


 :scrutinize: :nosad:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10528562
> *glad you guys made it home safe. that truck was banging real good homie!!!
> *


Thanks, we had fun. Special thanks to Majestics-chicago for hookin' us up wit some good food.  uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2008, 02:48 PM~10533080
> *Thanks, we had fun. Special thanks to Majestics-chicago for hookin' us up wit some good food.   uffin:
> *


x2
Thanks homies


----------



## Southside01




----------



## gold cutt 84

> Thanks, we had fun. Special thanks to Majestics-chicago for hookin' us up wit some good food.  uffin:


no problem homie  



> no problem neighbor! i like your set up homie very clean....! :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> no problem homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem neighbor! i like your set up homie very clean....! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
Click to expand...


----------



## 187_Regal

good talkin to ya yesterday bruce....


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup fellow,s :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@May 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10563590
> *sup fellow,s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You are still alive... Glad to hear from you stranger :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Is it really him???

Your not lost in the triangle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 2 2008, 05:44 AM~10558715
> *good talkin to ya yesterday bruce....
> *


I heard you had fun over the weekend :biggrin: Also you had a birthday? Good talkin' to you also, if there is anything I can do to help just let me know. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@May 2 2008, 07:12 PM~10563590
> *sup fellow,s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Carlton, whats up? Hows things goin?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10544240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10580766
> *I heard you had fun over the weekend  :biggrin:  Also you had a birthday? Good talkin' to you also, if there is anything I can do to help just let me know. uffin:
> *



oh damn im curious to what you heard.......lol......i know i had alot of alcohol on satuday night but dont remember all the people that i saw.....lol.....


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 6 2008, 07:49 AM~10587210
> *:wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10582854
> *oh damn im curious to what you heard.......lol......i know i had alot of alcohol on satuday night but dont remember all the people that i saw.....lol.....
> *


I just heard you had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn that means there is a unidentified informant....leaking information......im gonna start cuttin off fingers........lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 30 2008, 08:59 AM~10540561
> *x2
> Thanks homies
> *


whats up bro


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+May 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10591231-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hows the weather out there? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver-metal 82_@May 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10594830
> *whats up bro
> *


:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 6 2008, 03:23 PM~10591434
> *damn that means there is a unidentified informant....leaking information......im gonna start cuttin off fingers........lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10594830
> *whats up bro
> *


Same old here. Whats up wit you?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 3 2008, 12:41 PM~10566606
> *Is it really him???
> 
> Your not lost in the triangle!!!!!!!!
> *


not lost in the triangle bro travis :biggrin: C U,ALL SOON


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 5 2008, 04:16 PM~10580787
> *Carlton, whats up? Hows things goin?
> *


CALLED U LAST WEEKEND & LEFT U A MESSAGE....GIVE ME A CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 3 2008, 10:14 AM~10565993
> *You are still alive... Glad to hear from you stranger :biggrin:
> *


YES ..STILL ALIVE BRO CLINT..........MISS U GUY,S!!!!! THE TRIANGLE & I WILL B JOINING U GUY,S VERY SOON
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP TEAM CCE, HEY MAN ON YALLS WEB SITE i CANT SEEM TO GO BEYOND YALLS "INTERNET sPECIAL" TO CHECK SUM PRICES... i DONO IF IS JUST ME, BUT IT WONT LET ME CLICK OUT OF UR INTERNET SPECIAL...


----------



## 88cuddy

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7705410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fatboy block no longer has the motor recessed,the pump head is instead.Plus it now has steel inserts and dual side returns.We even opened up the pressure port,it use to be port matched to the gear.
> *


cce cylinders suck.i had bought 2 pairs and the first set bent i was told some bull shit reason why they bent so i bought another pair put them on and took my car for a spin maybe about 60 miles going and coming to where i had to go came home looked at the cylinders and what do you know they bent and that not hitting the switch at all CCE CYLINDERS SUCK


----------



## turbospirites

still sell the steel Marzocchi steel gears?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 88cuddy_@May 11 2008, 10:24 AM~10628233
> *cce cylinders suck.i had bought 2 pairs and the first set bent i was told some bull shit reason why they bent so i bought another pair put them on and took my car for a spin maybe about 60 miles going and coming to where i had to go came home looked at the cylinders and what do you know they  bent and that not hitting the switch at all CCE CYLINDERS SUCK
> *


I glad you voiced your opinion, now lets see why they bent. Send me some pic of the cylinder installed. Also it would be impossible to bend a cylinder if it never extends, you say you never hit the switch. Also what kind of vehicle is this on?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 12 2008, 04:54 AM~10633317
> *still sell the steel Marzocchi steel gears?
> *


We have some #11's in steel, but thats it.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 11 2008, 08:22 AM~10627735
> *sUP TEAM CCE, HEY MAN ON YALLS WEB SITE i CANT SEEM TO GO BEYOND YALLS "INTERNET sPECIAL" TO CHECK SUM PRICES... i DONO IF IS JUST ME, BUT IT WONT LET ME CLICK OUT OF UR INTERNET SPECIAL...
> *


You have to close that window. There is a little x in the upper right corner. That will put you at the regular web opening page.


----------



## txmassacre63

First off i jus wanted to say ive been runnin cce gear in the last 5 lowlows of mine...and i havent had a problem yet....but know im building a show and go 63 and was wondering would it be a good idea to add fatboy blocks to yall new whammy tanks...and is it a good idea to hop(not for competition though) jus for fun on the streets ....thanks if u can help me out in any kinda way....


----------



## tx regulater 254

Since yall voiceing opinions today let me tell that i brother has a set of cce strokes that have 8.5 years of use on them and still goin, but now ive seen strokes from cce in the last 2 years bend and blow the tops off, den der telling people theyre usin the wrong cups or that the cyclinder hole has too much play!!! oh yea n how do i know them strokes have over 8 years of use, its cuz i gave them to him theyve been in 3 cars, two wer hoppers! So whats really goin on? Im not talkin down n not tryn to desrespect anyone. Get what you pay for!


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Anyone Know RICH MYERS? :dunno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

i got cce cylinders in my show truck for like 5 years 10 inch crome up front and 16 inch reg out back got cce cylinders on my hopper 14 out back and 10 inch superstrokers up front and its hittin 61 inches! never had a problem with them. but i do know how to install them though.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

owe :uh: that was little harsh sorry god now the haters are gonna be mad at me. lol i cant win lol


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 12 2008, 12:52 PM~10635359
> *You have to close that window. There is a little x in the upper right corner. That will put you at the regular web opening page.
> *


yEAH MAN I KNOW... i'VE TRIED PLENTY OF TIMES... eVEN TRIED A DIFFERENT COMP AT MY GURLS HOUSE N NUTTIN... i SEE U EVEN WROTE "CLOSE (X) RIGHT HERE! ------->" AND NUTTIN... aM i THE ONLY ONE WITH DIS PROBLEM...


----------



## magicmike

blocks look good but i sur miss da old marzooochis


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

i just wanted to say thanks to the whole team for helping me this past weekend. i know that every one of you guys would have done what bruce and brian did and i want to say thanks and also want say thanks for the phone calls. bruce thanks for looking after it for me and brian thanks for doing what you did today i cant say thanks enough guys if you need something let me know ill help ya. this teams got amazing people we not just some guys out there to have some fun and win...we are all family and look after each other when the other people needs some help. i can depend on my team mates more than some of my own family but after all thats what we all are.....family. and friends thats whats important the cars are just a common hobby but the friendship is the best thing of all thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

i wonder why people dissin the cylinder's i had a set of 16" on my old delta 88 
it stood 3 wheel for 8 hours straight no problems! that was back in 97.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

pocket change


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 12 2008, 07:05 PM~10639195
> *
> 
> pocket change
> *


where to get those lighter's! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 12 2008, 07:12 PM~10639271
> *where to get those lighter's!  :biggrin:
> *


iv seen them around here :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2008, 07:20 PM~10639333
> *iv seen them around here :biggrin:
> *


i'll be at youre shop probably Wednesday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by txmassacre63_@May 12 2008, 11:04 AM~10635489
> *First off i jus wanted to say ive been runnin cce gear in the last 5 lowlows of mine...and i havent had a problem yet....but know im building a show and go 63 and was wondering would it be a good idea to add fatboy blocks to yall new whammy tanks...and is it a good idea to hop(not for competition though) jus for fun on the streets ....thanks if u can help me out in any kinda way....
> *


Thanks for the positive feed back. On the whammy tank you can use it for a hopper, or any other type of set-up. It's really more for looks than anything. It will not affect the performance in any way. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 12 2008, 04:46 PM~10638028
> *yEAH MAN I KNOW... i'VE TRIED PLENTY OF TIMES... eVEN TRIED A DIFFERENT COMP AT MY GURLS HOUSE N NUTTIN... i SEE U EVEN WROTE "CLOSE (X) RIGHT HERE! ------->" AND NUTTIN... aM i THE ONLY ONE WITH DIS PROBLEM...
> *


Haven't had any other feed back on this matter, but I will have Sam look into it. She is the one who designed the site, and keeps up on it. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 12 2008, 06:50 PM~10638999
> *i wonder why people dissin the cylinder's i had a set of 16" on my old delta 88
> it stood 3 wheel for 8 hours straight no problems! that was back in 97.
> *


Not sure, we use they here on our competition vehicles with no issues, besides needing to change the seals out now and then. Thats on a hopper or dancer though. Out of a few thousand cylinders there might be one or two that slipped thru the cracks with a problem, but we try to take care of that asap.


----------



## tx regulater 254

im from texas, but im in cali rite now n everyone i ask if the cyclinders should bend if you use the oldstyle deepcups or the shallow ones with extension, and they tell well if Marz makes G-force 2 ,then yes Lol


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 13 2008, 10:39 AM~10642910
> *Haven't had any other feed back on this matter, but I will have Sam look into it. She is the one who designed the site, and keeps up on it. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> *


im having the same problem, the specials screen wont exit off


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 13 2008, 11:00 AM~10644372
> *im having the same problem, the specials screen wont exit off
> *


there's an X on the top right corner just click it


----------



## impalajoe71

Hey everyone just found this place and already got some very good and helpfull info, got a 71 impala with 8 batts two pumps, i have had 12's on the rear but they hit the rear deck and put my drive shaft in a bind, so i had to go back to tens, i also have pro-hopper adjustable trailering arms so i could adjust it out, i really would like to do a slip-yoke but having a one peice not sure the best way to do it? i really want to be able to a standing three. B-town indiana Player$ C.C.


----------



## turbospirites

my old dodge spirit first car I had juice on back in 94-95


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 13 2008, 01:08 PM~10644426
> *there's an X on the top right corner just click it
> *


hAVE YOU TRIED IT YOURSELF... bUT HOPEFULLY CCE FIXES IT...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10649073
> *hAVE YOU TRIED IT YOURSELF... bUT HOPEFULLY CCE FIXES IT...
> *


We have tryed every computer here and a few others and haven't seen this happen. Not sure what's going on, maybe the server. I don't know.


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10649073
> *hAVE YOU TRIED IT YOURSELF... bUT HOPEFULLY CCE FIXES IT...
> *


i tried it works fine.


----------



## rollmodel

Just tried it... Works great :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

TTT


----------



## KAHUNA

Must be a gliche in my system then, cause i still seem to have that damn box that won't close issue. Won't even let me work around it. :dunno:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@May 12 2008, 12:37 PM~10636271
> *Anyone Know RICH MYERS? :dunno:
> *


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@May 16 2008, 05:48 PM~10673274
> *Anyone Know RICH MYERS? :dunno:*


Chop Shop :dunno:


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 16 2008, 04:26 PM~10672297
> *Must be a gliche in my system then, cause i still seem to have that  damn box that won't close issue.  Won't even let me work around it. :dunno:
> *


yEAH i STILL HAVE THAT PROBLEM, BUT ALL i DID IS CLICK ON COOLCARS T-SHIRTS N IT TOOK ME WHERE i WANTED TO BE... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@May 16 2008, 02:26 PM~10672297
> *Must be a gliche in my system then, cause i still seem to have that  damn box that won't close issue.  Won't even let me work around it. :dunno:
> *


Checked it again today, went right off, once I closed it by hittin' the box wit the x. :dunno:


----------



## KAHUNA

Couldn't get the box to close. But i followed 98 Lincoln's advise and clicked on the T-Shirts.

If you run your mouse over the shirts the bottom addy says it will take you to hydro access....


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Do you have a picture of the single pump, single dump hopping assembly for the piston pump?


----------



## tx regulater 254

it has to do wit what browser you have!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 16 2008, 12:18 PM~10670922
> *TTT
> *


Hey bruce ,when you guys leaving to come play in the desert....Thanks for the quickness this week too...


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2008, 05:25 PM~10698618
> *Hey bruce ,when you guys leaving to come play in the desert....Thanks for the quickness this week too...
> *


Hey Ron, Check your PM..


----------



## KAHUNA

Damn Bruce i forgot to get back at ya! 

:banghead:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@May 20 2008, 03:28 PM~10697697
> *Do you have a picture of the single pump, single dump hopping assembly for the piston pump?
> *


No, not yet. I puttin' together some more pics of the hopping assemblies. I'll have them up soon. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2008, 05:25 PM~10698618
> *Hey bruce ,when you guys leaving to come play in the desert....Thanks for the quickness this week too...
> *


No problem. We'll be out ther soon. Ya never know when we might show up. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Tell erica I said " jess jess " !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

der da chit ( like this ?)


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 21 2008, 11:38 AM~10704124
> *Tell erica I said  " jess jess " !   On overniting some Motors and Marzocchi's ,because the G-junk II's keep breaking.
> *


 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2008, 03:42 AM~10710608
> *:0
> *




Dont you wish ronn. :loco:


----------



## stevie d

:roflmao:


----------



## turbospirites

damn orderd #11 bolts and stems at 4pm yesterday came in today at 11am good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
whats up Team CCE hope u guys have a good and safe Long weekend


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@May 16 2008, 05:48 PM~10673274
> *
> *


----------



## rollmodel

Bump


----------



## pumpsndumps

THIS COMING WEEKEND.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2008, 02:42 AM~10710608
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 22 2008, 09:53 AM~10712036
> *damn orderd #11 bolts and stems at 4pm yesterday came in today at 11am good looking out  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem, glad we could help.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 26 2008, 05:35 PM~10740732
> *THIS COMING WEEKEND.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait, were ready. Well mostly anyway. Just need to charge batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 27 2008, 05:16 PM~10747754
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hows everything?been a while


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 27 2008, 05:19 PM~10747770
> *Can't wait, were ready. Well mostly anyway. Just need to charge batteries. :biggrin:
> *



fix that dually first :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 28 2008, 10:39 AM~10753989
> *fix that dually first :biggrin:
> *


It's good, other than the fuel gauge. I think we might take the rig. Also you HAVE to use ULTRA LOW SULFER diesel in anything newer than 07'. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Your bringin the rig right???


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
whats up Team CCE


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10755926
> *It's good, other than the fuel gauge. I think we might take the rig. Also you HAVE to use ULTRA LOW SULFER diesel in anything newer than 07'.  :biggrin:
> *



See you in the morning


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *See you in the morning *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

DIRECTIONS TO KAOTICFEST: (bryan yours are a bit different. I myspaced you, should be easier with the rig) Clint, use the directions below....

FROM TERRE HAUTE:

41S DIRECTLY INTO VINCENNES. THAT WILL TAKE YOU TO 6TH STREET. TAKE 6TH ALL THE WAY DOWN TO VIGO (one block past main st). TURN RIGHT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS, SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT.




FROM EVANSVILLE:

41N. TO THE WILLOW STREET EXIT. TURN RIGHT ON WILLOW. GO DOWN TO 6TH STREET (four way stop) AND TURN RIGHT. TAKE 6TH DOWN TO VIGO AND HANG A LEFT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS AND THE SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 29 2008, 07:38 AM~10761009
> *Your bringin the rig right???
> *


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> :wave:
> whats up Team CCE
> [/quot
> Stayin' busy, what's up wit you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 30 2008, 07:05 AM~10769609
> *:wave:
> whats up Team CCE
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 30 2008, 01:14 PM~10772195
> *DIRECTIONS TO KAOTICFEST:  (bryan yours are a bit different.  I myspaced you, should be easier with the rig)  Clint, use the directions below....
> 
> FROM TERRE HAUTE:
> 
> 41S DIRECTLY INTO VINCENNES. THAT WILL TAKE YOU TO 6TH STREET. TAKE 6TH ALL THE WAY DOWN TO VIGO (one block past main st). TURN RIGHT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS, SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT.
> FROM EVANSVILLE:
> 
> 41N. TO THE WILLOW STREET EXIT. TURN RIGHT ON WILLOW. GO DOWN TO 6TH STREET (four way stop) AND TURN RIGHT. TAKE 6TH DOWN TO VIGO AND HANG A LEFT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS AND THE SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT....
> *


I'll have him check it out. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 30 2008, 01:14 PM~10772195
> *DIRECTIONS TO KAOTICFEST:  (bryan yours are a bit different.  I myspaced you, should be easier with the rig)  Clint, use the directions below....
> 
> FROM TERRE HAUTE:
> 
> 41S DIRECTLY INTO VINCENNES. THAT WILL TAKE YOU TO 6TH STREET. TAKE 6TH ALL THE WAY DOWN TO VIGO (one block past main st). TURN RIGHT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS, SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT.
> FROM EVANSVILLE:
> 
> 41N. TO THE WILLOW STREET EXIT. TURN RIGHT ON WILLOW. GO DOWN TO 6TH STREET (four way stop) AND TURN RIGHT. TAKE 6TH DOWN TO VIGO AND HANG A LEFT ON VIGO. GO 3 BLOCKS AND THE SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT....
> *


I'll have him check it out. uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10772294
> *Stayin' busy, what's up wit you?
> *


just relaxing at work :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 2 2008, 09:27 AM~10779800
> *just relaxing at work  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 2 2008, 04:44 PM~10781622
> *Must be nice. :biggrin:
> *



Shouldn't you be working? :nono:


----------



## 187_Regal

all i know is i keep stoppin by the shop and no one is ever there but norma.....where you guys at? LOL...how was KaoticFest?


----------



## showandgo

thanks for the pricing bruce :uh:


----------



## tx regulater 254

hey how much would it cost to get a gas tank filled half way wit lead? how many days will it take?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10781650
> *Shouldn't you be working? :nono:
> *


Look who's talkin' :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10782392
> *all i know is i keep stoppin by the shop and no one is ever there but norma.....where you guys at? LOL...how was KaoticFest?
> *


Well you got to come by during the week. This is the show season, very busy. Kaotic Fest was good, had fun. I bit warm, but a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

i work during the week usually when you all open till you close....lol....thats why im out on the weekends but its gettin close....lol


----------



## MLBTLB

any specials going on now? :dunno:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jun 2 2008, 03:44 PM~10781622-->
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 03:50 PM~10781650
> *Shouldn't you be working? :nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Jun 2 2008, 06:06 PM~10782439
> *thanks for the pricing bruce :uh:
> *


:wave: 
JIMMY!!
hows everything?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 2 2008, 07:52 PM~10783486
> *hey how much would it cost to get a gas tank filled half way wit lead? how many days will it take?
> *


I wouldn't know, we don't mess wit that.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 3 2008, 06:46 AM~10786051
> *i work during the week usually when you all open till you close....lol....thats why im out on the weekends but its gettin close....lol
> *


Well this weekend I will be here. :biggrin: No shows. We do have two in a row coming up at the end of the month.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10786315
> *it is  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> x2
> :wave:
> JIMMY!!
> hows everything?
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 3 2008, 05:52 PM~10790869
> *
> *


When is your picnic? :dunno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 2 2008, 09:52 PM~10783486
> *hey how much would it cost to get a gas tank filled half way wit lead? how many days will it take?
> *



if ya need that you must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10790869-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Jun 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10796801
> *When is your picnic? :dunno:
> *


X2
bruce hows the weather over there?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2008, 07:06 AM~10803739
> *:biggrin:
> X2
> bruce hows the weather over there?
> *


HOT! HUMID! :nosad: 90 something.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:24 AM~10804480
> *HOT! HUMID! :nosad: 90 something.
> *


:scrutinize: 
must be nice :biggrin: we have YET to hit 90 AND ITS ALREADY JUNE


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2008, 01:53 PM~10806555
> *:scrutinize:
> must be nice  :biggrin: we have YET to hit 90  AND ITS ALREADY JUNE
> *


For real? You gotta be gettin' close.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 4 2008, 11:22 AM~10796801
> *When is your picnic? :dunno:
> *


well its kinda of up in the air either we throw it august 24th or september 6 or 7th. its up to the out of towners if you guys want a saturday or sunday show. let me know


----------



## showandgo

THANK YOU BRIAN and BRUCE for the pricing and quality of product and i promise one year i will finish what you want :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 5 2008, 03:02 PM~10806606
> *For real? You gotta be gettin' close.
> *


yeap we got up to 80 then it went down and yesterday it BARELY got up to 91 but thats cause of the humidity but yeah i hope its nice and hot for this weekend


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2008, 06:44 PM~10808539
> *well its kinda of up in the air either we throw it august 24th or september 6 or 7th. its up to the out of towners if you guys want a saturday or sunday show. let me know
> *


Either one is cool wit me. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 6 2008, 06:56 AM~10811731
> *yeap we got up to 80 then it went down and yesterday it BARELY got up to 91 but thats cause of the humidity but yeah i hope its nice and hot for this weekend
> *


Looks like its going to be.


----------



## rollmodel

It just keeps raining here, IT WON"T STOP! :banghead:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 7 2008, 08:01 AM~10818140
> *It just keeps raining here, IT WON"T STOP! :banghead:
> *


I seen that, did you get any tornados?


----------



## Southside01

HERE YOU GO THATS TODAY AT THE SHOP


----------



## KAHUNA

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1lowx99, Bermuda Triangle

Whats up homie! :biggrin: Hope your having a good weekend


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 7 2008, 10:55 PM~10821144
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1lowx99, Bermuda Triangle
> 
> Whats up homie!  :biggrin:  Hope your having a good weekend
> *


miss talking 2 u my brother   :dunno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10819992
> *HERE  YOU GO THATS TODAY AT THE SHOP
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Great customer service at Cool Cars ... I waited to the last minute to order parts to finish my car and they did the best to get the order together for me and I was able to make it to local car show on time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 9 2008, 04:56 AM~10828317
> *Great customer service at Cool Cars ...  I waited to the last minute to order parts to finish my car and they did the best to get the order together for me and I was able to make it to local car show on time. :thumbsup:
> *


We're glad we could help. Congrats on the win at the show. 1st place- :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup guys :cheesy: i think i called everyone but if i missed any one .......

im gonna be a dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup bruce.....STRANGER :dunno: :tears:  :ugh: :banghead: hno: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jun 9 2008, 11:54 AM~10830449
> *sup guys :cheesy:  i think i called everyone but if i missed any one .......
> 
> im gonna be a dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: I guess you will have to build another hopper. :biggrin: Congrats! To you and the wife.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jun 9 2008, 07:12 PM~10833484
> *sup bruce.....STRANGER :dunno:  :tears:    :ugh:  :banghead:  hno:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


CARLTON! Whats up? Haven't talked in awhile. Sorry, been real busy. How is everybody?


----------



## Team CCE

What's going on Neighbor? How did the weekend go?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jun 9 2008, 01:54 PM~10830449
> *sup guys :cheesy:  i think i called everyone but if i missed any one .......
> 
> im gonna be a dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



wow..... :cheesy: CoNGrAtULaTiOnS..!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 7 2008, 01:56 PM~10819074
> *I seen that, did you get any tornados?
> *



missed us by that much.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10847398
> *missed us by that much.
> *


How about any flooding by you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10847398
> *missed us by that much.
> *


How about any flooding by you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10847398
> *missed us by that much.
> *


Dam server, to many posts. :banghead:


----------



## louisville chevy

hey whats goin on with pocket change??? i was told that its gettin re done and is in pcs.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jun 12 2008, 11:32 AM~10855186
> *hey whats goin on with pocket change??? i was told that its gettin re done and is in pcs.....
> *


Humm, Is that whats going around? :biggrin: Who did you hear that from?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

G-force---->







<-------marzocchi


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 12 2008, 02:27 PM~10856515
> *Humm, Is that whats going around? :biggrin:  Who did you hear that from?
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 11 2008, 07:44 AM~10844734
> *What's going on Neighbor? How did the weekend go?
> *


Nothing much bro just here waiting for it to be summer :biggrin: 

the weekend was good we got rained on like a MOFO for like an hour or so and then it stopped and the celebration continued :biggrin: sorry u couldnt make it 
we had some patron and cazadores waiting for u


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2008, 04:06 PM~10857257
> *G-force---->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-------marzocchi
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: G-force is still a copy of the marzocchi, no matter how you look at it. :biggrin: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 12 2008, 08:34 PM~10859180
> *whats up homie
> *


Same old, whats up with you? How was that vacation? You had a good time at your party?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 13 2008, 07:56 AM~10861904
> *Nothing much bro just here waiting for it to be summer  :biggrin:
> 
> the weekend was good we got rained on like a MOFO for like an hour or so and then it stopped and the celebration continued  :biggrin:  sorry u couldnt make it
> we had some patron and cazadores waiting for u
> *


DAM, I know that sucked. I wish I could have been there. Sorry, maybe next time. uffin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 10 2008, 04:43 PM~10839690
> *CARLTON! Whats up? Haven't talked in awhile.  Sorry, been real busy. How is everybody?
> *


tryed 2 call u ....got your answering machine..messaged u :biggrin: every 1,s ok


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 10 2008, 04:43 PM~10839690
> *CARLTON! Whats up? Haven't talked in awhile.  Sorry, been real busy. How is everybody?
> *


tryed 2 call u ....got your answering machine..messaged u :biggrin: every 1,s ok


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jun 14 2008, 07:42 PM~10871109
> *tryed 2 call u ....got your answering machine..messaged u :biggrin: every 1,s ok
> *


Was in a bad area saturday all day, no signal.


----------



## louisville chevy

ive heard that from a few people, and i dont know if i should say who now lol i didnt know it was a secret or what ever........ all's i can say is i hope its ready when my 64 hits the streets lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

word on the street,,,,,,,,,i havent heard it.....


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 13 2008, 12:56 PM~10863419
> *DAM, I know that sucked. I wish I could have been there. Sorry, maybe next time. uffin:
> *


yes it did but hey we still had fun :biggrin: 
hey its cool if u cant come here and party we can always go there :0


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 12 2008, 10:10 AM~10853742
> *How about any flooding by you?
> *



There was about three feet of water at the shop.


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jun 16 2008, 05:01 PM~10882576
> *ive heard that from a few people, and i dont know if i should say who now lol i didnt know it was a secret or what ever........ all's i can say is i hope its ready when my 64 hits the streets lol :thumbsup:
> *


I was just curious who is talkin'. No big deal. I find it flattering when people anticipate completion of a project. When will yours be done? Single or double? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 17 2008, 07:02 AM~10887031
> *yes it did but hey we still had fun  :biggrin:
> hey its cool if u cant come here and party we can always go there  :0
> *


Soon, I will visit. :yes:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 17 2008, 07:11 PM~10892038
> *There was about three feet of water at the shop.
> *


At least the house is ok.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 18 2008, 02:53 PM~10898852
> *Soon, I will visit. :yes:
> *


  
let us know


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 18 2008, 04:51 PM~10898834
> *I was just curious who is talkin'. No big deal. I find it flattering when people anticipate completion of a project. When will yours be done? Single or double? uffin:
> *


 soon i hope, i added it all up the other day im around 1500 away from getting my trunk done and gettin the front in the air lol........ so you admit it is in pcs??? lol :yes: "completion of a project" what all are you doing to it?? pm me


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jun 19 2008, 08:10 AM~10904673
> *soon i hope, i added it all up the other day im around 1500 away from getting my trunk done and gettin the front in the air lol........ so you admit it is in pcs??? lol :yes:  "completion of a project" what all are you doing to it?? pm me
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: We'll see whats up. Maybe air ride.


----------



## JRO

See you guys tomorrow. I was gonna come by monday but got too busy.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10907134
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin: We'll see whats up. Maybe air ride.
> *


yea the air ride thing would be tight be a hella nice low rod! :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

STOP IN TO SAY HELLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

wasup with them cylinders?????????


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Here's a picture of my single pump CCE powered 1981 Cadillac. I have to work out a few bugs in the system yet, but its getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 19 2008, 05:17 PM~10907134
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin: We'll see whats up. Maybe air ride.
> *


what????? air ride on a 64???........ :barf: 
please tell me your jokin....


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 20 2008, 06:59 AM~10912126
> *Here's a picture of my single pump CCE powered 1981 Cadillac.  I have to work out a few bugs in the system yet, but its getting there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what coils are you running?


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jun 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10911227
> *STOP IN TO SAY HELLO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: What up Dave?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 19 2008, 02:21 PM~10907177
> *See you guys tomorrow. I was gonna come by monday but got too busy.
> *


What's up JRO? Caddy's lookin SWEEET.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10911252
> *wasup with them cylinders?????????
> *


Gettin' close, but not yet.


----------



## KAHUNA

Any super deep bottom cups yet?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jun 20 2008, 07:32 AM~10912255
> *what????? air ride on a 64???........ :barf:
> please tell me your jokin....
> *


Not sure yet. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 20 2008, 06:59 AM~10912126
> *Here's a picture of my single pump CCE powered 1981 Cadillac.  I have to work out a few bugs in the system yet, but its getting there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jun 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10933476
> *Any super deep bottom cups yet?
> *


Those are next on the list.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 20 2008, 08:10 AM~10912459
> *what coils are you running?
> *


I think he is runnin' our white coils, the 3 1/4 ton.


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 23 2008, 03:59 PM~10933504
> *Looks good. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Thanks, the coils are actually the CCE yellow 4 tons. I ordered them pre-broken in so I could fit them in the car right away and not have to find a bunch of people to bounce on the front of my car to break them in. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Hello there Louisville, KY!!!! How's my buddy Bruce doin!!!!!!!


----------



## texican

cce TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Anyone know Rich Myers?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

ttt


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHATS UP BRUCE! WERE HAVING THE SHOW HERE IN CHICAGO ON AUG 3rd:thumbsup: HERE'S A FLIER WERE WORKING ON. WILL HAVE MORE INFO THIS WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 27 2008, 04:57 PM~10966232
> *Anyone know Rich Myers?
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT

:wave:


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

thanks for the hook up about the club stuff today , brian and chris


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2008, 06:44 PM~10808539
> *well its kinda of up in the air either we throw it august 24th or september 6 or 7th. its up to the out of towners if you guys want a saturday or sunday show. let me know
> *


whats up jimmy a sunday would be better :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 24 2008, 04:37 AM~10938571
> *Thanks, the coils are actually the CCE yellow 4 tons.  I ordered them pre-broken in so I could fit them in the car right away and not have to find a bunch of people to bounce on the front of my car to break them in. :biggrin:
> *


My bad, they kinda looked like the whites. :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 26 2008, 06:24 PM~10959271
> *Hello there Louisville, KY!!!! How's my buddy Bruce doin!!!!!!!
> *


I'm alright, how is you? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10997145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the hop, and what classes?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:39 PM~10998562
> *How much for the hop, and what classes?
> *




2x how much what classes, Please tell me you got street and radical dance classes


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 24 2008, 05:37 AM~10938571
> *Thanks, the coils are actually the CCE yellow 4 tons.  I ordered them pre-broken in so I could fit them in the car right away and not have to find a bunch of people to bounce on the front of my car to break them in. :biggrin:
> *


HEY TEAM CCE WHATS THE XTRA CHARGE TO HAVE COILS PRE- BROKEN IN & IS THIS A NEW SERVICE.......


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11001201
> *HEY TEAM CCE WHATS THE XTRA CHARGE TO HAVE COILS PRE- BROKEN IN & IS THIS A NEW SERVICE.......
> *


This is new for this year. It's $40 a pair. uffin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10993730
> *whats up jimmy a sunday would be better :biggrin:
> *


sunday september 7th it is show and go customs annual picnic


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:43 AM~11005042
> *This is new for this year. It's $40 a pair. uffin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

has any1 got the vid posted of brian and his girly screaming fit during the hop in denver :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11009716
> *has any1 got the vid posted of brian and his girly screaming fit during the hop in denver  :biggrin:
> *


 DAAMM, thats messed up. I would like to see the video though.


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11029906
> *DAAMM, thats messed up. I would like to see the video though.
> *


----------



## stevie d

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats the 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11009716
> *has any1 got the vid posted of brian and his girly screaming fit during the hop in denver  :biggrin:
> *


What are you talking about " girly screaming fit". I was right next to him, he didn't say a word. :uh:


----------



## elsylient

price check 
on power balls or show balls.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 9 2008, 11:19 AM~11046517
> *price check
> on power balls or show balls.
> *


$79.95 a pair. uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11036928
> *What are you talking about " girly screaming fit". I was right next to him, he didn't say a word. :uh:
> *



he about crapped on himself :biggrin: 




car performed good though


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 3 2008, 05:30 PM~11008027
> *sunday september 7th it is show and go customs annual picnic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 9 2008, 11:48 AM~11046821
> *he about crapped on himself  :biggrin:
> car performed good though
> *


After it rolled over the switch box was dropped and broke a couple switches. It went down hill from there. It was ok performance.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 9 2008, 04:02 PM~11048642
> *After it rolled over the switch box was dropped and broke a couple switches. It went down hill from there. It was ok performance.
> *


BRUCE!! :biggrin: 
hows KY???


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 10 2008, 08:07 AM~11054269
> *BRUCE!!  :biggrin:
> hows KY???
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 10 2008, 02:16 PM~11056921
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 10 2008, 01:39 PM~11057099
> *
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## pumpsndumps

GOING TO KART COUNTRY AND GONNA DO SOME GOCARTING SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER THE SHOW. EXIT 117 I THINK.....

CORONA + GO CARTS = GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 10 2008, 09:36 PM~11060220
> *GOING TO KART COUNTRY AND GONNA DO SOME GOCARTING SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER THE SHOW.  EXIT 117 I THINK.....
> 
> CORONA + GO CARTS = GOOD TIMES!!!!
> *



Screw the carts hows the Blazer


----------



## pumpsndumps

After I finished my last Real Estate Appraisal last night at 11:30pm, I hit the shop like I a mad man. Got it ready and now im running off of about 3 hours sleep today.....REDBULL all day today!!!!!

CORONA tomorrow!!!


----------



## cali-big-dogg

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 9 2008, 02:41 PM~11046751
> *$79.95 a pair.  uffin:
> *


is that shipped t 30045


----------



## ElChingon

PRICE CHECK ON 31/2 COILS SHIPED TO 97007


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB




----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

CCE equiped single pump
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqsS4FHDc4
double pump with CCE cylinders 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11081325
> *CCE equiped single pump
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqsS4FHDc4
> double pump with CCE cylinders
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw
> *


nice vids......


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11081343
> *nice vids......
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## DerbycityDave

:barf: Sorry me and the family could not get to the show , We were all sick, My baby got allus sick.. She got from here friend.. :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11080252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll say it again , The truck looked great.


----------



## pfccrider

do you guys still have the Prestolite solenoid blocks if so i need a price thanks


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 14 2008, 05:32 PM~11086351
> *I'll say it again , The truck looked great.
> *



thanks clint


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up homie


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11081325
> *CCE equiped single pump
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqsS4FHDc4
> double pump with CCE cylinders
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw
> *


Looks like there WORKIN'. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11087239
> *do you guys still have the Prestolite solenoid blocks if so i need a price thanks
> *


No prestolite blocks. sorry


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 14 2008, 03:32 PM~11086351
> *I'll say it again , The truck looked great.
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:  That truck was workin' its ass off. Got up real quick. Good job Donnie. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by cali-big-dogg_@Jul 11 2008, 08:08 AM~11062930
> *is that shipped t 30045
> *


$102.95 shipped, unless you order over $300 then it's free shipping. You still have the signature $3.00 though. uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ThANkS 2 EVERYONE that came to the SHoW!!!! :biggrin: We had a blast @ the Show & AFTER the ShOw !!! :biggrin: . Some show pictures.  









Norma, Amanda & Emily @ the Hop 


















Hey Jimmy..... Where were you Saturday Night???? Amanda and I were waiting 
for you. [color=purple]You missed out on ALOT OF FUN!!! [/color] :biggrin: 


[img]http://i35.tinypic.com/14y1y7r.jpg
Donnie :biggrin: 










BrUCe Hopping the Radical :biggrin: 









Travis :biggrin: 









Rodney :biggrin: 









Clint :biggrin: 










ChRiS "Working" :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sure i did norma, all talk. lol anyway you girls said for me at wait at the ................well i better leave that one alone :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 11 2008, 08:40 AM~11063116
> *PRICE CHECK ON 31/2 COILS SHIPED TO 97007
> *


Anything under $300, is 20.00 plus the signature 3 dollars. Inside the US, not puerto rico, alaska or hawaii. uffin:


----------



## Guest

more pictures of pretty girls please.


if we need prices we can just call :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11113797
> *more pictures of pretty girls please.
> if we need prices we can just call  :0  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


Or I can quote you. uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 17 2008, 04:57 PM~11113810
> *Or I can quote you. uffin:
> *


ya, i am just playin homie.



its cool your on here giving quotes and helping people out.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 16 2008, 07:24 PM~11106039
> *sure i did norma, all talk. lol anyway you girls said for me at wait at the ................well i better leave that one alone :0    :biggrin:
> *



Yeah..... :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 17 2008, 04:55 PM~11113797
> *more pictures of pretty girls please.
> if we need prices we can just call  :0  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


 SuRE..... Why not :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Jul 14 2008, 12:25 AM~11081325
> *CCE equiped single pump
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqsS4FHDc4
> double pump with CCE cylinders
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw
> *



Hey Mario..... :biggrin: Cool Videos ThAt fU#@$%^&* Product WORKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11114030
> *SuRE..... Why not :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 16 2008, 04:54 PM~11104282
> *ThANkS 2 EVERYONE that came to the SHoW!!!!    :biggrin:  We had a blast @ the Show & AFTER the ShOw !!!  :biggrin:  . Some show pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norma, Amanda & Emily @ the Hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JRO

Show'em how its done Norma!!!!!! Bwahahahaha!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 18 2008, 03:38 PM~11121880
> *Show'em how its done Norma!!!!!! Bwahahahaha!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHAHA LOL..!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No Little Mexican Flag???? :biggrin: 

That's So FuNNY...!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 18 2008, 02:27 PM~11121309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




uR FuNNY... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 8 2008, 10:29 AM~11036928
> *What are you talking about " girly screaming fit". I was right next to him, he didn't say a word. :uh:
> *


But he did say a letter...AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 20 2008, 05:16 PM~11134055
> *But he did say a letter...AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


Here is a quote from Bryan to you............Don't be jealous you can't move that fast, I did not have time to stop and take a breather and have a donut during my fist fight. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Homer


----------



## Guest

thats BS bruce!! there is always time for a donut!! :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 20 2008, 05:16 PM~11134055
> *But he did say a letter...AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


haha he must have made a good impression as mys still copying him haha


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 22 2008, 03:19 PM~11151468
> *thats BS bruce!! there is always time for a donut!!  :cheesy:
> *


Haven't heard from Ron yet. :biggrin: ??????????? No time for donuts, when you got that car commin' at ya.


----------



## rollmodel

What it do Bruce...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

SUP TEAM CCE :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

sup carlton


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11187342
> *sup carlton
> *


I MISS BEEN OUT THERE......DAMMMM  !!!!I,LL B BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 27 2008, 12:52 PM~11189556
> *I MISS BEEN OUT THERE......DAMMMM  !!!!I,LL B BACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We damn sure hope so!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:
:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 26 2008, 04:14 PM~11185893
> *SUP TEAM CCE :biggrin:
> *


Carlton, whats up? Hows things? Family doin' good ?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 26 2008, 02:37 PM~11185412
> *What it do Bruce...
> *


Clint, Hows it goin? Haven't heard from you in a minute. Hows is everybody? We need to drink this bottle of Lucid that I've been lookin' at for a minute now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 28 2008, 07:03 AM~11195170
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 28 2008, 02:38 PM~11197476
> *Clint, Hows it goin? Haven't heard from you in a minute. Hows is everybody? We need to drink this bottle of Lucid that I've been lookin' at for a minute now. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You know I'm down, just waitin on you...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11199002
> *You know I'm down, just waitin on you...
> *



:biggrin: party at bruces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


man clint look what we done to him lol we have him drinkin patron in no time lol


----------



## capriceman75

CCE truck at Westside Lowriders c.c "hamilton,ohio" picnic july 26th


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jul 28 2008, 01:38 PM~11197492-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up bruce! how have you been??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 28 2008, 06:19 PM~11199964
> *:biggrin: party at bruces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> man clint look what we done to him lol we have him drinkin patron in no time lol
> *


:0 








:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11199964
> *:biggrin: party at bruces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> man clint look what we done to him lol we have him drinkin patron in no time lol
> *



Only the best for my friends :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 28 2008, 05:19 PM~11199964
> *:biggrin: party at bruces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> man clint look what we done to him lol we have him drinkin patron in no time lol
> *


Patron!!! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 28 2008, 05:19 PM~11199964
> *:biggrin: party at bruces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> man clint look what we done to him lol we have him drinkin patron in no time lol
> *


We could party, but I don't know about the patron for me. I'm ready for a bit of the absynth, however you spell it. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 29 2008, 05:05 PM~11208327
> *Patron!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11207887
> *Only the best for my friends :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jul 28 2008, 10:01 PM~11202820
> *CCE truck at Westside Lowriders c.c "hamilton,ohio" picnic july 26th
> 
> *


It was a bit weak that day, took more hits than normal. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 29 2008, 03:08 PM~11208346
> *:0  :0  :0
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


It's ok, I got some yager to.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254

is that juans old truck? how many inches is it hittin?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11208327
> *Patron!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


after a few shots it tastes like water :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 30 2008, 08:40 AM~11213755
> *after a few shots it tastes like water  :biggrin:
> *



A few shots... I have a few shots for every one shot everybody else drinks :biggrin: But I'm not an alcholic


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 30 2008, 04:55 PM~11217803
> *A few shots... I have a few shots for every one shot everybody else drinks :biggrin: But I'm not an alcholic
> *


:rofl: ur like us we arent alcoholics we just drink alot :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 30 2008, 05:55 PM~11217803
> *A few shots... I have a few shots for every one shot everybody else drinks :biggrin: But I'm not an alcholic
> *



ive tried to hung with u before but wow bad results lol u shure can handle it better than me but im trying lol


----------



## pumps77

THANK YOU CCE FOR THE SMOOTH TRANSACTION ON MY PURCHASE ON A PISTON PUMP TO TEXAS TODAY.... JOE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just wanted to thank cce for coming to the picnic and donating a set of tires for our wheel give away  we really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver

I just want to step in and say a big WUZZZZZUUUUUUUPPP!!!! to my Kentucky Buddies!! :cheesy:


----------



## pumps77

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Jul 31 2008, 08:19 PM~11228785
> *
> THANK YOU CCE FOR THE SMOOTH TRANSACTION ON MY PURCHASE ON A PISTON PUMP TO TEXAS TODAY.... JOE.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM. THAT SUM SUPER FAST FREE SHIPPING....ITS ON NOW THANK YOU AGAIN CCE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7705487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have extended bottom cups to,so you can lay lower with the same spring.
> *


WOULD THIS BE GOOD IF YOU LIKE TO THREE WHEEL ALOT OR WOULD IT BIND A LITTLE.


----------



## My98Lincoln

tHANKS CCE FOR MY RECENT PURCHASE OF CHROME COILS NICE...


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *We could party, but I don't know about the patron for me. I'm ready for a bit of the absynth, however you spell it.
> *



Ahh the Absynth.... Well, I think I remember it from Cruisefest...... :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHAT UP BRUCE! JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW. ALLWAYS A PLEASURE WATCHING THE TRUCK AND THE SPECTATORS LOVE IT! :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

ALLMOS GOT IT, LITTLE MORE WORK!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 29 2008, 03:38 PM~11208618
> *is that juans old truck?  how many inches is it hittin?
> *


Juan did own it for a couple years, he got it from us. Currently it's doing about 102"-103". It depends on the ground, this weekend it did not stick but if the ground is a little off it does some times. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 30 2008, 03:55 PM~11217803
> *A few shots... I have a few shots for every one shot everybody else drinks :biggrin: But I'm not an alcholic
> *


NAAA, not at all. Your C M F P! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Jul 31 2008, 06:19 PM~11228785
> *
> THANK YOU CCE FOR THE SMOOTH TRANSACTION ON MY PURCHASE ON A PISTON PUMP TO TEXAS TODAY.... JOE.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem, I'm glad your happy. Thanks for the feed back. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 31 2008, 06:28 PM~11228893
> *just wanted to thank cce for  coming to the picnic and donating a set of tires for our wheel give away  we really appreciate it  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem, we had a good time. Even though Rob no showed with the truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88_@Aug 2 2008, 10:45 PM~11244863
> *WOULD THIS BE GOOD IF YOU LIKE TO THREE WHEEL ALOT  OR WOULD IT BIND A LITTLE.
> *


It doesn't bind at all. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Aug 3 2008, 06:28 PM~11249086
> *tHANKS CCE FOR MY RECENT PURCHASE OF CHROME COILS NICE...
> *


Not a problem, glad we could help. :thumbsup: Those coils are nice, pretty durable to. One of my team mates runs them in his dancer.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Aug 4 2008, 03:07 AM~11252293
> *WHAT UP BRUCE! JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW. ALLWAYS A PLEASURE WATCHING THE TRUCK AND THE SPECTATORS LOVE IT! :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN ! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool, we had fun. It was a good show. Next year I'm bringing a tent.  :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2008, 02:43 PM~11256681
> *Thats cool, we had fun. It was a good show. Next year I'm bringing a tent.   :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was hot, definatly need the tent :biggrin: thanks again!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2008, 04:41 PM~11256675
> *Not a problem, glad we could help. :thumbsup: Those coils are nice, pretty durable to. One of my team mates runs them in his dancer.
> *



We do what we must :biggrin: All I know is they make that little Mazda fly...


----------



## pumpsndumps

Just thought I would let all my Teammates know about the Blazin Hot Diamond Deal I got on a 1.27 carat diamond.....It is up on ebay right now at http://cgi.ebay.com/1-27-carat-Pear-Shaped...1QQcmdZViewItem

I took it in on trade and gonna move it back out the door quickly....

Donny, you know you need this for Natasha!!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## BNKROL

Do you have the new super stroker cylinders yet, I need 8" and 16"?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Aug 6 2008, 10:37 PM~11281014
> *Do you have the new super stroker cylinders yet, I need 8" and 16"?
> *


Not finished, but were workin on them.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11280791
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29
> *


I don't see any diamond, but how much for the whiteboy? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Wusup BRUCE!!!! Hey i found those parts i was talking to you about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL

yo what's team cce I forgot to tell you guyz thanks for my springs that I ordered you and the lady that took my order was nice and I got my order the day she said they would be here.My hopper is almost done just a little left then I can show them what cce can do in a hopper.By the way it's antwaun I live where sevie d just moved to ,texas.Oh yea do you think by using the fatboy with a piston kit would do well in a regal with a v8 because I have a few dudes I have to serve.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2008, 02:58 PM~11256337
> *No problem, we had a good time. Even though Rob no showed with the truck. :biggrin:
> *


We got our trophy we beat everyone under the sun last year any time you want some let me know big bruce. Hope you dont stick. Happens to the best of us. :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11303939
> *We got our trophy we beat everyone under the sun last year any time you want some let me know big bruce.  Hope you dont stick. Happens to the best of us. :cheesy:
> *


Not to sure what you mean, last year there wasn't anybody out. :0 We have been out all this year, don't you remember Tampa? :biggrin: It would be nice to see that truck at one show at least. It's been quiet over there. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11286482
> *Wusup BRUCE!!!! Hey i found those parts i was talking to you about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, I'm glad you found them. uffin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

you know i am just pulling you chain homie. Dont worry we will see something for RNL soon enough. On the g14 classified side of the shop :biggrin: And as far as nobody being out last year BS Tell all those people that built shit to beat me that. 96 unstuck not good enough for this year. But there is always next year.Guess i am just being a lazy ass :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11290771
> *yo what's team cce I forgot to tell you guyz thanks for my springs that I ordered you and the lady that took my order was nice and I got my order the day she said they would be here.My hopper is almost done just a little left then I can show them what cce can do in a hopper.By the way it's antwaun I live where sevie d just moved to ,texas.Oh yea do you think by using the fatboy with a piston kit would do well in a regal with a v8 because I have a few dudes I have to serve.
> *


You could definately do something with that combo.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 11:13 AM~11314655
> *you know i am just pulling you chain homie. Dont worry we will see something for RNL soon enough. On the g14 classified side of the shop :biggrin: And as far as nobody being out last year BS Tell all those people that built shit to beat me that. 96 unstuck not good enough for this year. But there is always next year.Guess i am just being a lazy ass :biggrin:
> *


To bad Truck Bash is only for pro hopper guys, we could of done something there. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

damn!!! i would have love to have seen that! 2 of the midwest titans!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11315761
> *        damn!!! i would have love to have seen that! 2 of the midwest titans!!!
> *


thanks for the compliment homie. But i dont think bruces boss will be havin any of that.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11315994
> *thanks for the compliment homie. But i dont think bruces boss will  be havin any of that.
> *


Nothing to do with him. I was told it was not a competition any more. I was told there isn't any room for me at that show. Lets see, that was about this time last year.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Lets be real without airing any dirty-laundry you know as well as i that your boy aint havin it.By the way my invite to the world of wheels shows dident make it in the mail. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

Hmmmmm, this is very interesting!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

Yeah, i wish Truck Bash was a Competition again....... Was one of my favorite shows.....


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11290771
> *yo what's team cce I forgot to tell you guyz thanks for my springs that I ordered you and the lady that took my order was nice and I got my order the day she said they would be here.My hopper is almost done just a little left then I can show them what cce can do in a hopper.By the way it's antwaun I live where sevie d just moved to ,texas.Oh yea do you think by using the fatboy with a piston kit would do well in a regal with a v8 because I have a few dudes I have to serve.
> *


if ya need any help homie holla il get ya them rear arms soon bro just let me know when you ready for em


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 11 2008, 09:34 PM~11319856
> *Yeah, i wish Truck Bash was a Competition again.......  Was one of my favorite shows.....
> *


You guy have been invited. lets see......never mind like clint said VERY INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

I wasnt invited this year, however you did last time but Im talking about COMPETITION......


----------



## pumpsndumps

Any of you highrollers on this thread that need a diamond for your wifey I got a deal on Ebay with only 12 hours left......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29

Hey Rob, this dude is WORLD CHAMP STATUS....... Michelle needs it!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11329234
> *Any of you highrollers on this thread that need a diamond for your wifey I got a deal on Ebay with only 12 hours left......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29
> 
> Hey Rob, this dude is WORLD CHAMP STATUS.......  Michelle needs it!!!
> *


 :uh: michelle need that like i need another car.


----------



## knight time

What up dirty foot Rob!!!!! Whats the word?


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave: WHATS UP BRUCE


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## JRO

ttt4cce :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11303939
> *We got our trophy we beat everyone under the sun last year any time you want some let me know big bruce.  Hope you dont stick. Happens to the best of us. :cheesy:
> *


Anytime? Shit we were there this last weekend, and nobody showed up. We were not allowed to the hop at the show, and nobody showed up to the so called after hop. Funny how that worked out. I didn't even care about the money, just wanted to have some fun.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 17 2008, 01:43 PM~11365581
> *ttt4cce  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, I like the pic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Aug 14 2008, 06:44 AM~11341074
> *:wave:  WHATS UP BRUCE
> *


What up dave? Hows the 4 comming?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2008, 01:07 PM~11371635
> *Thanks, I like the pic :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I like any pic with big titties in it. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:55 AM~11371540
> *Anytime? Shit we were there this last weekend, and nobody showed up. We were not allowed to the hop at the show, and nobody showed up to the so called after hop. Funny how that worked out. I didn't even care about the money, just wanted to have some fun.
> *


yea funny huh drove around with my truck on the trailer for two days and didnt even get to pull it off :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 18 2008, 02:58 PM~11373096
> *I like any pic with big titties in it.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## AUREGAL

what's up team CCE :wave: yo brian or bruce do you have any pics of cars using your piston pump,just want to get an ideal or picture what mine might do. :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2008, 12:55 PM~11371540
> *Anytime? Shit we were there this last weekend, and nobody showed up. We were not allowed to the hop at the show, and nobody showed up to the so called after hop. Funny how that worked out. I didn't even care about the money, just wanted to have some fun.
> *


They called it a cruise in, not after hop and all was invited to come to our house where everyone was. As far as the show goes if we would have had more time on the schedule we would have let you guys come, but all we had was 1/2 hour and we had to make sure the guys that we had come in had the time to hop the promoter is strick on our time. :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11371540
> *Anytime? Shit we were there this last weekend, and nobody showed up. We were not allowed to the hop at the show, and nobody showed up to the so called after hop. Funny how that worked out. I didn't even care about the money, just wanted to have some fun.
> *


getting beat is not fun :biggrin: andrew called me sat nite should have come out and ate a burger,got served,and so on ,so on, and so on :cheesy:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:55 AM~11371540
> *Anytime? Shit we were there this last weekend, and nobody showed up. We were not allowed to the hop at the show, and nobody showed up to the so called after hop. Funny how that worked out. I didn't even care about the money, just wanted to have some fun.
> *


There ya go Bruce.. glad to see you talkin shit 'chicago style' , "Its not about the money!! Its about you gettin SERVED!!!" .. :roflmao:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 AM~11380576
> *They called it a cruise in, not after hop and all was invited to come to our house where everyone was.  As far as the show goes if we would have had more time on the schedule we would have let you guys come, but all we had was 1/2 hour and we had to make sure the guys that we had come in had the time to hop the promoter is strick on our time. :uh:
> *



Not tryn' to start anything, but when I got the call about the "Cruise In", I was told that there was going to be cars Hopping there...After The Hop at the show. So with that I got a hold of some friends and ask them to come up and rep the team. At the Cruise In with cars Hopping AFTER THE HOP! Its all good I got to have fun, just not the fun I had hoped for. I just felt bad, because a lot of people spent a lot of time getting ready for this HOP, I mean cruise in, After The Hop and they didn't get to show off what they had done. Its all good though, we tried.  And as far as Bryan ( for those watching at home, "Bruce's Boss") He delivered the trucks to my house friday night on his own dime, so his team could go and clown. So that should let you know that he will allow us to hop any where any time. I'll holla, and I 'm out.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

its cool clint it aint ur fault no biggie had a blast and thanks for the food and beds!


----------



## pumpsndumps

You all ready to do LEXINGTON.....


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11399192
> *You all ready to do LEXINGTON.....
> *



I hope so :dunno:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

invite was there none took it. we had over 100 people at the shop. all was invited. check indy ridas topic. and spoke to u clint personally. So havin no where to hop is bs. we invited should have come and hung out, hopped bullshitted ,what ever. maybe another time. But the invite was open.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 22 2008, 03:57 PM~11413091
> *invite was there none took it. we had over 100 people at the shop. all was invited. check indy ridas topic. and spoke to u clint personally. So havin no where to hop is bs.  we invited should have come and hung out, hopped bullshitted ,what ever. maybe another time.  But the invite was open.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 wow this is intersting lol 
when we called we was told u didnt bring the truck home. so how could bruce have hopped you?? but its all good im shure u guys can do this soon. i just wish we could have got a little hop going i drove around all weekend with my truck. owe well had fun with friends.


----------



## WSL63




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 PM~11376554
> *what's up team CCE :wave: yo brian or bruce do you have any pics of cars using your piston pump,just want to get an ideal or picture what mine might do. :biggrin:
> *


Let me see if I can find it, it's in this topic. An 83 olds delta 88, single pump. Plus the truck in my avitar has a piston pump in it.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11387238
> *getting beat is not fun :biggrin: andrew called me sat nite should have come out and ate a  burger,got served,and so on ,so on, and so on :cheesy:
> *


"got served", maybe you would of got us some food or something to drink. Thats all the servin' that would have happened from your end. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 19 2008, 07:29 PM~11387317
> *There ya go Bruce.. glad to see you talkin shit 'chicago style' ,  "Its not about the money!! Its about you gettin SERVED!!!"  .. :roflmao:
> *


I learned from the best, SILVER. You have been real quiet though lately. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11399192
> *You all ready to do LEXINGTON.....
> *


I'm ready, are you? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 22 2008, 01:57 PM~11413091
> *invite was there none took it. we had over 100 people at the shop. all was invited. check indy ridas topic. and spoke to u clint personally. So havin no where to hop is bs.  we invited should have come and hung out, hopped bullshitted ,what ever. maybe another time.  But the invite was open.
> *


Midwest mayhem is this weekend! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

good luck homie ....i will be in memphis at the RA show. And yes served like you know i serve. :biggrin: I mean damn you stayed ten min from my place dident drive to far to find a hop. We were there all night. We can meet half way between indy and redneckville if ya want. Hell lets hop at the truck stop. :thumbsup:


----------



## bloody sunday

its going 2 be a good show this weekend in lex.


----------



## WGCMIKE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 08:35 AM~11423773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN GUYS
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE

BRING ALL ALL THAT TALK DWN TO ATLANTA AND SETTLE SHIT AND WIN SOME $$$$$$$$$ AT THA SAME TYME HOMMIES!!! COME BY SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CHECC US OUT!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 23 2008, 03:41 AM~11415195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^thats single pump too ^^^^^^^^^^  :0


----------



## bloody sunday

if you guys need a place 2 stay this weekend you know i got you.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 22 2008, 01:57 PM~11413091
> *invite was there none took it. we had over 100 people at the shop. all was invited. check indy ridas topic. and spoke to u clint personally. So havin no where to hop is bs.  we invited should have come and hung out, hopped bullshitted ,what ever. maybe another time.  But the invite was open.
> *



Actually the plan was for everyone to meet up at Audio Source and Ride after eating at your house, The comments about hopping came From you........ You said that Yall was going to bring 8 cars.... Even as we let the show yall was talking about riden( matt and dan). But hay no big deal, Theyre are only a few True RIDERS in INDY..... No harm I had a GOOd evening 




Me being on of them :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 25 2008, 01:02 PM~11432549
> *good luck homie ....i will be in memphis at the RA show.  And yes served like you know i serve. :biggrin: I mean damn you stayed ten min from my place dident drive to far to find a hop.  We were there all night.  We can meet half way between indy and redneckville if ya want. Hell lets hop at the truck stop. :thumbsup:
> *


That how we do it...At the truck stop ,so the loser buy's dinner :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Aug 27 2008, 09:39 PM~11455497
> *Actually the plan was for everyone to meet up at Audio Source and Ride after eating at your house, The comments about hopping came From you........ You said that Yall was going to bring 8 cars.... Even as we let the show yall was talking about riden( matt and dan).  But hay no big deal, Theyre are only a few True RIDERS in INDY..... No harm I had a GOOd evening
> Me being on of them :biggrin:
> *


And you know every year at ITB, we cook out for everyone. There just was too many people at the house having to much fun to leave.


----------



## Southside01

HERE YOU GO BRUCE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday

bruce. you know it was not up 2 me. no hard feelings.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 29 2008, 01:16 PM~11470999
> *
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO BRUCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!! the damn tires was coming unloaded in the back......lol.....that thing has some power......ilove this car....


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 28 2008, 01:22 AM~11458107
> *That how we do it...At the truck stop ,so the loser buy's dinner :biggrin:
> *



Thats the way it worked in Denver homie :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 31 2008, 08:08 AM~11482675
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!! the damn tires was coming unloaded in the back......lol.....that thing has some power......ilove this car....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CP

For sale:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 29 2008, 10:16 AM~11470999
> *
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO BRUCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 31 2008, 07:19 PM~11485716
> *For sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Chris?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11497517
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up bruce hit me up when u can


----------



## AUREGAL

how much and will you ship.


----------



## WGCMIKE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 2 2008, 03:31 PM~11499780-->
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WILL NOT BE RAINING
> THEY WAS CALLING FOR A 30% CHANCE SAT & SUN
> NOW THEY NOT CALLING FOR ANYTHING ...0% 0% 0%
> 
> DO NOT CHANGE YOUR PLANS!!!!
> 
> IT WILL BE FINE THERE IS NOT NO RAIN DATE *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fullyclownin_@Sep 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11499802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN GUYS
> *


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 22 2008, 06:41 PM~11415195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hear u bruce !!! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
BRUCE!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 4 2008, 07:22 AM~11515229
> *:wave:
> BRUCE!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM~11510873
> *i hear u bruce !!! :0
> *


  Wait till next year. Thats just a couple of months of band-aids. It does a whole lot better, and pretty reliable to. :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

:thumbsup:


----------



## robert jackson

your oppinion


----------



## robert jackson

hey cce i have 4 ton spring in the nose of my 84 cutlass 2 door and it has regular deep cycle batt i can seem to get the front to hop that high barely getting off the ground not getting any hang time. I bought the car from cali and the guy told me he got back bumper with it,but the batt he had in it was bad and i didn't know where to get 31's from, but i do now but r 4 ton's good for the v6 or 3 1/2 ton or 3 1/4 ton springs?i've had your shop in ky install my rear cylinders,pistol grip and power ball earlier this year and now the rear left end of the car is lower than the right side when i lock what is causing that to happen.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Sep 7 2008, 04:48 AM~11538929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thats a cool pic. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by robert jackson_@Sep 7 2008, 02:36 PM~11541246
> *hey cce i have 4 ton spring in the nose of my 84 cutlass 2 door and it has regular deep cycle batt i can seem to get the front to hop that high barely getting off the ground not getting any hang time. I bought the car from cali and the guy told me he got back bumper with it,but the batt he had in it was bad and i didn't know where to get 31's from, but i do now but r 4 ton's good for the v6 or 3 1/2 ton or 3 1/4 ton springs?i've had your shop in ky install my rear cylinders,pistol grip and power ball earlier this year and now the rear left end of the car is lower than the right side when i lock what is causing that to happen.
> *


I like to use the 3 1/4-ton whites in g-bodys myself. The 4's seem a bit tight. On the rear end question, if you don't have a bridge you will need to inspect the upper spring mounts to make sure they are not bent or cracked. Also inspect the axle, to make sure that nothing there bent or broke. Do you have any way of sending me some pics?


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

What up!


----------



## DETACHED

you guys still sell those mini pumps that had f/b/s/s? also they were 12volt i think yall advertised them 2-4 years ago made for hondas i think is what yall said.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

I just wanted to be post #1901


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## AUREGAL

up


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttmft


----------



## thephatlander

Do coolcars have any mail adress or something?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Sep 10 2008, 12:40 AM~11564512
> *I just wanted to be post #1901
> *


well you just missed It by one. :0 FAIL :cheesy:


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 19 2008, 02:15 PM~11645885
> *well you just missed It by one.  :0    FAIL  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## bucky

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 9 2008, 10:18 AM~11557893
> *What up!
> *


Notin' much, whats up with you? Tryin to get ready for next year already. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11559001
> *you guys still sell those mini pumps that had f/b/s/s?  also they were 12volt i think yall advertised them 2-4 years ago made for hondas i think is what yall said.
> *


Sorry for the delay, but we do not sell those anymore.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Sep 19 2008, 02:13 PM~11645872
> *Do coolcars have any mail adress or something?
> *


[email protected] or mine is [email protected]. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Sep 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11654978
> *ttt
> *


Whats up Bucky? You gonna be ready for caspers? :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:17 PM~11674956
> *Notin' much, whats up with you? Tryin to get ready for next year already. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I guess if I'm gonna do that, I'd better go get my cars  Its alomst time for Operation New JACK Swing. :biggrin: maybe I'll be able to leave next week end to come and get them. I worked 161.5 hours in the last 2 weeks. Uncle Sam is gettin paid. I wish I was.


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## pumpsndumps

Damn 161.5 hours in two weeks.....

So who's ready for VEGAS....
Im flyin out on that Friday...

Also, gonna have the 2nd annual PIPER fall weenie roast on Saturday Oct 25th. Bryan, Bruce, Clint, Donnie, Andrew, Norma, and any one from the TEAM is invited. Let you know more in VEGAS bout it though...


----------



## pumpsndumps

ttt


----------



## Hit_Man

how about a 2 pump setup on 24 volts? will it work, i dont care about speed i just need adjustable suspension.what are the best looking, cleanest pumps bryan has?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Sep 23 2008, 03:21 PM~11677873
> *Yeah I guess if I'm gonna do that, I'd better go get my cars   Its alomst time for Operation New JACK Swing. :biggrin: maybe I'll be able to leave next week end to come and get them. I worked 161.5 hours in the last 2 weeks. Uncle Sam is gettin paid. I wish I was.
> *


I hear that, you might want to do that. Before you know it it will be cool as the north pole, and then caspers will be here. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 1 2008, 09:51 PM~11756382
> *how about a 2 pump setup on 24 volts? will it work, i dont care about speed i just need adjustable suspension.what are the best looking, cleanest pumps bryan has?
> *


24 volts will work, you have to use a small gear though. They are all clean. :biggrin: What kind of look do you want?


----------



## royalts-car-club

where do your cylinders come from ? 

i had a bad expirence


----------



## Hit_Man

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:17 PM~11759411
> *24 volts will work, you have to use a small gear though. They are all clean. :biggrin: What kind of look do you want?
> *


i've got a '66 continental drop doin staggered fit 22's, trying to decide between bags and juice. leaning toward juice though i dont want to have to wait for a tank to fill up and the compressors are annoying. if i lift it im leaning toward the polished turbine series but i'll have to do a coilover in the back and om not sure it'll get low enough for me. you talkin like a #5 pumphead small?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 2 2008, 10:23 AM~11759462
> *where do your cylinders come from ?
> 
> i had a bad expirence
> *


The competition and the super strokers are now made in house. The chrome are outsourced. I need to get some new pics up on here, I'll try to do that soon. We now tig weld them, and ugraded the poly-pak. Also the piston and bushing design.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 2 2008, 06:51 PM~11763777
> *i've got a '66 continental drop doin staggered fit 22's, trying to decide between bags and juice. leaning toward juice though i dont want to have to wait for a tank to fill up and the compressors are annoying. if i lift it im leaning toward the polished turbine series but i'll have to do a coilover in the back and om not sure it'll get low enough for me. you talkin like a #5 pumphead small?
> *


For low voltage, the smaller the better. The turbine would have a #7 in it, which should do the job. Only the street pump comes with the #5. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 2 2008, 06:51 PM~11763777
> *i've got a '66 continental drop doin staggered fit 22's, trying to decide between bags and juice. leaning toward juice though i dont want to have to wait for a tank to fill up and the compressors are annoying. if i lift it im leaning toward the polished turbine series but i'll have to do a coilover in the back and om not sure it'll get low enough for me. you talkin like a #5 pumphead small?
> *


For the rear I would use the extended reverse deep cups, to get the lowest stance. The only other thing you could do is spring buckets.


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## Hit_Man

cant do spring buckets, the main convertible top bracket and motor are above the rear axle. i wanted 24 volt so i could use a marine alternator to keep the batteries charged so there would be virtually no maintence. it'll be a while anyway before i get to that stage. thanks for the help


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 3 2008, 11:13 AM~11769194
> *For low voltage, the smaller the better. The turbine would have a #7 in it, which should do the job. Only the street pump comes with the #5. uffin:
> *


SO ALL THE CHROME/POLISHED TURBINE PUMPS COME STANDARD WITH THE NO. #7's IN THEM!  :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal




----------



## 187_Regal

I gotta say thanks to brian for helpin a fat guy out on gettin some tires put on for my drive on saturday......i was stuck in a pinch and brian came through. I appreciate that......Thanks!!!!!


----------



## JRO

ttt whats up fuckers?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

whats the going rate for a 3pump kit, with 8 and 16" cylinders? I'll mostly be doing 3's and some hopping( 93 towncar)


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

SUP BRUCE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## pumpsndumps

hey clint


----------



## pumpsndumps

Im off to the LV. I will drink a Corona for ya Clint....Wish you were all goin. Ive been up til 3am every night this week doing Commercial Appraisals for the bank. Had 3 of them due today. Got'em finished and my ass is off to relax.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Oct 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11824292
> *Im off to the LV.  I will drink a Corona for ya Clint....Wish you were all goin.  Ive been up til 3am every night this week doing Commercial Appraisals for the bank.  Had 3 of them due today.  Got'em finished and my ass is off to relax.
> *



Sup fucker, good luck!


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## MonsterG

sup nicca are you ready or what? we is


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Congratulations to TEAM CCE for the Vegas First Place win in single pump truck!!!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11852343
> *Congratulations to TEAM CCE for the Vegas First Place win in single pump truck!!!
> *


----------



## pumpsndumps

CONGRATS to Bruce and Bryan with the FIRST PLACE WIN in SINGLE PUMP TRUCK!!!!!


----------



## nyd40cal

:biggrin: must be why he has not answered my PM.  





First Place 




:thumbsup:


----------



## AUREGAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *must be why he has not answered my PM. *


Last night at 8pm they were still in Oklahoma City drivin back so I would say they should be back in the shop later today if not tomorrow....


----------



## nyd40cal

Thats cool  


I'm not going anywhere


----------



## stevie d

good to meet you guys again the truck worked well ron still needs ya insurance details tho for the incident in the pit with the dancer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

what size coils are these? cars workin good


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11895769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size coils are these? cars workin good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

whats up carlton? where have you been


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Oct 18 2008, 10:53 AM~11902714
> *whats up carlton? where have you been
> *


had 2 make a trip back 2 bermuda 4 a little while ....now i,am working my ass off,@ work


----------



## Team CCE

Thanks to everyone for the congrats, I appreciate that. Sorry i haven't been on here much, I've been in the lab. I will try to check in more often, but I'm not at my deck much these days. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 8 2008, 12:05 PM~11812791
> *SUP BRUCE !!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Bill? Whats goin' on up there?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11874811
> *good to meet you guys again the truck worked well ron still needs ya insurance details tho for the incident in the pit with the dancer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll be sure to get that right over to him. Next time I don't think El Sancho will be that kind. :biggrin: It should be interesting.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11895769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size coils are these? cars workin good
> *


 :biggrin: Those are some 4-tons that will be available soon. We are going to be workin' on some changes to our line of coils.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11963162
> *:biggrin: Those are some 4-tons that will be available soon. We are going to be workin' on some changes to our line of coils.
> *


good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 24 2008, 11:47 AM~11963231
> *good to hear  :thumbsup:
> *


I want to see a changed 4-ton, and come up with a 4.5-ton. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11963269
> *I want to see a changed 4-ton, and come up with a 4.5-ton. :biggrin:
> *


We need something GOOD in that range :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

4 ton yellow work OK. Still testing.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2008, 12:00 AM~11973853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 ton yellow work OK. Still testing.
> *


 wow thats impressive its a big ass truck!!!!


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2008, 12:00 AM~11973853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 ton yellow work OK. Still testing.
> *



Whats in that thing ??? what pumps, how many batts ??? :wow:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Oct 26 2008, 01:16 PM~11975693
> *Whats in that thing ??? what pumps, how many batts ??? :wow:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Oct 26 2008, 10:16 AM~11975693
> *Whats in that thing ??? what pumps, how many batts ??? :wow:
> *


CCE Pumps!!!


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2008, 03:17 PM~11976780
> *CCE Pumps!!!
> *



yeah i see the sticker on the window :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and your in the CCE topic!!!


I meant which pumps from CCE, how many to the front, and how many batteries????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Oct 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11977238
> *yeah i see the sticker on the window  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and your in the CCE topic!!!
> I meant which pumps from CCE, how many to the front, and how many batteries????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 17 2008, 05:36 PM~11895769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size coils are these? cars workin good
> *


I sure hope that guy isnt on the mic at caspers (Thats the same dude right?). He annoys the hell out of me and I want to throw fruit and veggies at him.


----------



## Los Neighbors

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 25 2008, 10:00 PM~11973853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 ton yellow work OK. Still testing.
> *


damn it :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL

:0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:30 PM~11963106
> *What up Bill? Whats goin' on up there?
> *



workin on a few different things up here... trying to stay on top, economy sucks everywhere....


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

happy b-day clint!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *workin on a few different things up here... trying to stay on top, economy sucks everywhere.... *



BILL REPEAT AFTER ME: I WILL NOT PARTICIPATE IN THE RECESSION!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Oct 29 2008, 08:16 PM~12009677
> *happy b-day clint!!!
> *



Thanks sir


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Oct 30 2008, 07:30 PM~12020246
> *BILL REPEAT AFTER ME:  I WILL NOT PARTICIPATE IN THE RECESSION!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit this fool talking about economy sucks, fucker buying new cars and shit


----------



## CoupeDTS

CCE, u know that on the main page of your website it says CCE Hyraulics? Hyraulics? Whos ur editor :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I need a Turbine kit, any specials going on right now? I need to upgrade to deep cups all the way around and 10's for the back.


----------



## Southside01




----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 2 2008, 09:38 PM~12042058
> *CCE, u know that on the main page of your website it says CCE Hyraulics?  Hyraulics? Whos ur editor :biggrin:
> *



GOOD CALL :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 2 2008, 07:38 PM~12042058
> *CCE, u know that on the main page of your website it says CCE Hyraulics?  Hyraulics? Whos ur editor :biggrin:
> *


maybe hes chinese :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 2 2008, 10:56 PM~12042799
> *I need a Turbine kit, any specials going on right now? I need to upgrade to deep cups all the way around and 10's for the back.
> *


TTT


----------



## nyd40cal

Where are the CCE winter specials ???


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Nov 5 2008, 11:50 PM~12076518
> *Where are the CCE winter specials ???
> *


Yeah! I need a kit but my pockets are shallow right now, lol.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Suburban is in the Paint Shop!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11977553
> *I sure hope that guy isnt on the mic at caspers (Thats the same dude right?). He annoys the hell out of me and I want to throw fruit and veggies at him.
> *


Yes, it is him unfortunately. Thats would be funny as hell. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 29 2008, 01:17 PM~12007108
> *workin on a few different things up here... trying to stay on top, economy sucks everywhere....
> *


I hear that. So we will see something new in 09'? :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Oct 29 2008, 06:16 PM~12009677
> *happy b-day clint!!!
> *


I didn't know. Sorry Clint, but Happy birthday anyway. Even though it was like a week ago. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 2 2008, 07:38 PM~12042058
> *CCE, u know that on the main page of your website it says CCE Hyraulics?  Hyraulics? Whos ur editor :biggrin:
> *


Since when? I just double checked it, and it was "Hydraulics". Oh, Sam is the one who does our website. She also handles all the internet orders and designs all the ads. :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12042799
> *I need a Turbine kit, any specials going on right now? I need to upgrade to deep cups all the way around and 10's for the back.
> *


We have a few specials on the website, but not the Turbine kit. Did you want to do coil-under or coil-over in the rear? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12052931
> *maybe hes chinese  :biggrin:
> *


Actually SHE'S, CAMBODIAN. An thats located in South East Asia. If it matters.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 3 2008, 07:27 AM~12045163
> *
> *


Looks good Joe. :thumbsup: I take it you took the win that day?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 7 2008, 01:21 PM~12090372
> *I hear that. So we will see something new in 09'? :0
> *



yes sir.... not doubt :biggrin: you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 7 2008, 02:14 PM~12091948
> *yes sir.... not doubt  :biggrin:    you?
> *


Not sure. I hope I will get some time to finish a couple to tree of them.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps+Oct 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12020246-->
> 
> 
> 
> BILL REPEAT AFTER ME:  I WILL NOT PARTICIPATE IN THE RECESSION!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Nov 1 2008, 09:10 AM~12031957
> *shit this fool talking about economy sucks, fucker buying new cars and shit
> *



Sup Travis!


Atleast I'm not dropping 20k on chrome little homie, now thats for real ballers.. :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 7 2008, 01:34 PM~12090484
> *We have a few specials on the website, but not the Turbine kit. Did you want to do coil-under or coil-over in the rear? uffin:
> *


Coil under


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 3 2008, 09:27 AM~12045163
> *
> *


GOD DAMN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Immortal-

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 7 2008, 11:24 PM~12095030
> *Coil under
> *


 that fool aint got no $$$$ he will try to pay with food stamps!!!


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Nov 7 2008, 09:37 PM~12095568
> *that fool aint got no $$$$ he will try to pay with food stamps!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 



what up bruce :wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 7 2008, 06:45 PM~12094104
> *Sup Travis!
> Atleast I'm not dropping 20k on chrome little homie, now thats for real ballers..  :uh:
> *


lol 20 i wish :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Nov 7 2008, 11:37 PM~12095568
> *that fool aint got no $$$$ he will try to pay with food stamps!!!
> *


Ha Ha! Craig what up fool?


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:48 PM~12090622
> *Looks good Joe. :thumbsup: I take it you took the win that day?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pumps77

HEY CCE! WUT SIZE IS THIS GEAR? SORRY CELL PHONE PICS..


----------



## unforgiven50insp

:wave:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 7 2008, 08:24 PM~12095030
> *Coil under
> *


That kit with deep cups all the way around and 10's for the back would be $1159.95. And uncle sam has to get his cut if you come to the store to buy. Thats 6% here in Kentucky, total-$1229.54. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Nov 7 2008, 11:02 PM~12096367
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> what up bruce :wave:
> *


Not much, whats up wit you? Been workin' on the ride at all? All that free time you know. :biggrin: Or you just holdin' down the couch? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12107667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CCE! WUT SIZE IS THIS GEAR? SORRY CELL PHONE PICS..
> *


Thats a #5 extreme flow. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Nov 9 2008, 09:35 PM~12109293
> *:wave:
> *


Whats goin' on? Hows the project going? I believe you started a new one right?


----------



## pumps77

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12113090
> *Thats  a #5 extreme flow. uffin:
> *


WHAT ARE THEY USED FOR?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 10 2008, 05:29 PM~12115122
> *WHAT ARE THEY USED FOR?
> *



those are for street pumps


----------



## OUTHOPU

And they work nice on lower volts. Lots of play time with them since they are pretty small they don't bog down the batteries.


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 10 2008, 11:39 AM~12113022
> *Not much, whats up wit you? Been workin' on the ride at all? All that free time you know. :biggrin: Or you just holdin' down the couch? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the couch more then anything and the bed :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 10 2008, 03:29 PM~12115122
> *WHAT ARE THEY USED FOR?
> *


Donnie it correct, they are used in street pumps. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 10 2008, 05:29 PM~12116261
> *And they work nice on lower volts. Lots of play time with them since they are pretty small they don't bog down the batteries.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Nov 13 2008, 04:15 PM~12148548
> *the couch more then anything and the bed  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had your job :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Is there a deal on a Turbine kit? Maybe if I buy it on Christmas Eve or some shit? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Bruce, you guys doing world of wheels again in '09??


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 14 2008, 07:38 AM~12154436
> *I wish I had your job :biggrin:
> *


when u get time u should ride by and look at this car 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Is there a deal on a Turbine kit? Maybe if I buy it on Christmas Eve or some shit? :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

TTT


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 27 2008, 10:47 PM~12278518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



new paint ??


----------



## SixFourClownin

:wave: Any Black Friday deals?


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Nov 27 2008, 09:02 PM~12278600
> *new paint ??
> *


  Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## laydoutyota

just wondering if you still sell the steel braided hoses by their selfs not in the up grade kit?


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

damn, where bruce been??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## nyd40cal

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple pump / 27 batteries ????.............


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> triple pump / 27 batteries ????.............
> 
> 
> 
> Why not a single with 8 batteries? :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## AUREGAL

what's up team CCE!I got my order in on saterday thanks!,but I have one question on my fatboy block it keeps blowing the pumphead seal inside the pumphead.I found out the problem,it was one of the holes the treaded inserts broke so is it a way I can get it fix by rethreading the block.


----------



## Adams85

up


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:39 PM~12362182
> *Why not a single with 8 batteries? :biggrin:
> *




what pump/gear ????............ PM me If you want. :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

whats up to all my team cce family


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12160814
> *Bruce, you guys doing world of wheels again in '09??
> *


Not this time.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 14 2008, 08:25 AM~12154739
> *Is there a deal on a Turbine kit? Maybe if I buy it on Christmas Eve or some shit? :biggrin:
> *


I don't see anymore specials, besides whats on the website. Even those need to be takin' advantage of because more price increases will go into effect very soon. Everybody keeps charging more, marzocchi included.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by laydoutyota_@Nov 30 2008, 07:58 AM~12293512
> *just wondering if you still sell the steel braided hoses by their selfs not in the up grade kit?
> *


Yes we do. 14" return is $19.95, 4' rear hose is $59.95, and 15' front is $99.95. All of them are #6. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 1 2008, 07:07 AM~12300447
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Joe? Hows everything?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Dec 4 2008, 06:43 PM~12338623
> *damn, where bruce been??
> *


Sorry Bill, haven't been in the office. Workin' in the lab on some new products. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:29 PM~12370364
> *what's up team CCE!I got my order in on saterday thanks!,but I have one question on my fatboy block it keeps blowing the pumphead seal inside the pumphead.I found out the problem,it was one of the holes the treaded inserts broke so is it a way I can get it fix by rethreading the block.
> *


Can you send me some pics? I would like to see how it looks, so we can figure out what happened and if it can be fixed. Let me know. we'll take care of it. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 12 2008, 04:40 AM~12409533
> *whats up to all my team cce family
> *


Whats up Donnie? Hows the weather out there in the middle of no where? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:39 AM~12410762
> *Whats up Joe? Hows everything?
> *


BUSY TRYING TO PAY THE BILLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE?


----------



## rollmodel

What's up fellas?


----------



## louisville chevy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446763


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 AM~12410966
> *BUSY TRYING TO PAY THE BILLS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE?
> *


Same, really. Just tryin' to keep things going. Wanted to have something new for next year, but I don't know if everybody is ready for that yet. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 12 2008, 10:18 AM~12411181
> *What's up fellas?
> *


Nada, whats up wit you? You got some snow up there?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 12 2008, 04:44 PM~12413572
> *Nada, whats up wit you? You got some snow up there?
> *



No snow and no motivation... Truck is just sitting at my buddies shop waiting for me to get off my ass!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

same here no motivation. got lot of work to do to truck but im just not intrested. like spending time with my wife more only 7 weeks left!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12415655
> *No snow and no motivation... Truck is just sitting at my buddies shop waiting for me to get off my ass!
> *


get to work dammit........was that motivating :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 14 2008, 11:47 PM~12431226
> *get to work dammit........was that motivating :biggrin:
> *



Nope that wasn't... But I know what would be. You offer to paint it for free when it's all done. That would be real motivating. I'd have it done in a month for sure :biggrin: But I don't want one of those multi year paint jobs like Bryans getting though :0


----------



## KandyKutty

what up bruce hows things goin bro?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 15 2008, 01:33 PM~12435676
> *Nope that wasn't... But I know what would be. You offer to paint it for free when it's all done. That would be real motivating. I'd have it done in a month for sure :biggrin:  But I don't want one of those multi year paint jobs like Bryans getting though :0
> *


lololol yeah i am dick, brian has been nothing but cool. i am waiting on a frame. and hell i will paint it for free just get me a few free setups lol


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2008, 05:39 PM~12436766
> *lololol yeah i am dick, brian has been nothing but cool. i am waiting on a frame. and hell i will paint it for free just get me a few free setups lol
> *



Oh hell, that sounds like a deal! I'll hit you up the second tuesday of next week :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

when is CCE closing for two weeks?


----------



## nyd40cal

i think the week of christmas and the week of newyears............next week n the week after :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 16 2008, 04:54 PM~12448356
> *Oh hell, that sounds like a deal! I'll hit you up the second tuesday of next week :biggrin:
> *


lol no doubt


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 15 2008, 01:37 PM~12435710
> *what up bruce hows things goin bro?
> *


Good, lookin' forward to this time off. Closed for two weeks for the holidays. How about you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2008, 03:39 PM~12436766
> *lololol yeah i am dick, brian has been nothing but cool. i am waiting on a frame. and hell i will paint it for free just get me a few free setups lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 16 2008, 05:51 PM~12448891
> *when is CCE closing for two weeks?
> *


Starting saturday the 20th we will be closed till Jan. 5th. Sorry for not gettin' back to ya earlier. Haven't been on here since I posted some new products. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Dec 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12415655
> *No snow and no motivation... Truck is just sitting at my buddies shop waiting for me to get off my ass!
> *


Dam, like that huh.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 19 2008, 03:38 PM~12477692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good to see you finally are back around :uh:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 19 2008, 05:44 PM~12477733
> *Dam, like that huh.
> *



The body is off, and the fun has begun :biggrin: The rest is G14 classified :0 The truck is going to be at it's best and ther will be no shows to take it to! Oh well enjoy your time off.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 15 2008, 01:37 PM~12435710
> *what up bruce hows things goin bro?
> *


Whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

new member to the family BRET KENITH ABBOTT born dec 23 2008 10:47pm 6.6 pounds 18 inches long


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 24 2008, 11:16 AM~12516501
> *new member to the family BRET KENITH ABBOTT born dec 23 2008  10:47pm  6.6 pounds 18 inches long
> *


Congrats..


----------



## Los Neighbors

Wishing You and Your Families a Joyful Christmas


----------



## tx regulater 254

to brian or bruce did yall ever make a fatboy block wit a 1 inch port or 3/4 if yes or no was da original block better den da new ones?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Happy Holidays To all of CCE From RNL


----------



## rollmodel

BAH HUMBUG! :biggrin: 

On a lighter note Congrats to CCE Rookie and wife how long till the little one gets a switch box?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

thanks clint! not long at all, his first show will be caspers cant wait!


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hey guys you all ready for new year?


----------



## pumpsndumps

Its about time to start gettin ready for casper.....

Hey Clint, that means you and Andrews trucks need to get off the trailer...LOL.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

wow travis i see what you ment when you told me bout how havin a baby is lol i will have to try hoppin the truck while holdin him hehehe i aint ever putin this little guy down.lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 31 2008, 08:32 AM~12568007
> *wow travis i see what you ment when you told me bout how havin a baby is lol i will have to try hoppin the truck while holdin him hehehe i aint ever putin this little guy down.lol
> *


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Dec 30 2008, 12:17 PM~12559779
> *Its about time to start gettin ready for casper.....
> 
> Hey Clint, that means you and Andrews trucks need to get off the trailer...LOL.
> *



Hey F_cker, my truck is a bare frame right now, New Jack Swing will be ready to bust the A teams ass :biggrin: Andrews truck is done, ok it's not done but it still works from last year. Well atleast he says it does :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

WHERE ON THE CCE WEBSITE UNDER HYDRALICS ARE THE HOSES ?????????????


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12568373
> *Congrats :thumbsup:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BNKROL

Any big plans for 2009?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

same thing we do every year pinky try to take over the world lol lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

bret says no cry babies!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: 










ready to hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  











startin em young :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## tru rider

here is the last set up i installed useing all cce stuff and never had a problem :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## Freakeone




----------



## robbie

whats up cce


----------



## AUREGAL

x2!


----------



## KAHUNA




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jan 1 2009, 05:59 PM~12578058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bret says no cry babies!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startin em young :biggrin:
> *


Sooooooo Cute.... =)


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 PM~12625331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Car looks great...... Truck looks Awesome.....Fantastic Choice!!!!! :biggrin: 
Go CCE!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Sup Team CCE :wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 31 2008, 04:13 PM~12570964
> *WHERE ON THE CCE WEBSITE UNDER HYDRALICS ARE THE HOSES ?????????????
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.coolcars.org/cce/parker.htm


----------



## pumpsndumps

what up norma


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 8 2009, 11:11 AM~12641989
> *Sooooooo Cute.... =)
> *


thanks norma he must take after his daddy lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## rollmodel

T T T


----------



## louisville chevy

hey Bruce, PM sent, hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jan 1 2009, 03:59 PM~12578058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bret says no cry babies!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startin em young :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Toooooo Cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 24 2008, 10:16 AM~12516501
> *new member to the family BRET KENITH ABBOTT born dec 23 2008  10:47pm  6.6 pounds 18 inches long
> *


 :cheesy: Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## IIMPALAA

Your customer service sucks, can't even send out an order right..............missing items, slow shipping and won't make things right.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 22 2009, 10:56 AM~12781636
> *Your customer service sucks, can't even send out an order right..............missing items, slow shipping and won't make things right.
> *


What happened? Who did you place the order with?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12625331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 31 2008, 02:13 PM~12570964
> *WHERE ON THE CCE WEBSITE UNDER HYDRALICS ARE THE HOSES ?????????????
> *


Right where it says parker hoses, on the hydraulic menu with the blue writing. Just click on it. uffin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## AUREGAL

what's good!team cce and cce ryders!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Do you guys have Adex dumps in stock?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Feb 2 2009, 07:51 PM~12885436
> *Do you guys have Adex dumps in stock?
> *


Maybe tomorrow... =)


----------



## Team CCE

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

A picture of my '79 Cadillac powered by CCE's 3/8 port competition pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Feb 8 2009, 09:04 AM~12940438
> *A picture of my '79 Cadillac powered by CCE's 3/8 port competition pumps. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

CCE Suburban.


----------



## MINT'Z

nice


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 8 2009, 06:01 PM~12943925
> *CCE Suburban.
> 
> *


Looks good :thumbsup: It looked like it was on the way to the bumper, but then 1 lick looked a bit early. Good job though, thats a BIG truck.


----------



## bucky

bruce get to work !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 10 2009, 07:51 AM~12960624
> *Looks good :thumbsup: It looked like it was on the way to the bumper, but then 1 lick looked a bit early. Good job though, thats a BIG truck.
> *


I am a Rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed

almost there C.C.E. c u all at casper :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

sweet


----------



## JRO

My CCE pumps are about ready to go in. :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *almost there C.C.E. c u all at casper  *


you hoppin?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2009, 11:22 PM~12967180
> *My CCE pumps are about ready to go in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2009, 10:22 PM~12967180
> *My CCE pumps are about ready to go in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice


----------



## DropedLongBed

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12969315
> *you hoppin?
> *


not sure if i will call it hoppin, but im gonna b there and try yo get a few inchs out of the s-10. lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Feb 10 2009, 07:59 AM~12960668
> *bruce get to work !!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Look who's talkin' :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2009, 08:22 PM~12967180
> *My CCE pumps are about ready to go in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

Operation G-14 Classified 

Status... Alive!

And I am F_cking tired!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 13 2009, 07:41 AM~12991832
> *Operation G-14 Classified
> 
> Status... Alive!
> 
> And I am F_cking tired!
> *


 :0


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 13 2009, 09:41 AM~12991832
> *Operation G-14 Classified
> 
> Status... Alive!
> 
> And I am F_cking tired!
> *



And now it's even Painted! 

Logo's go on Tonight!


----------



## rollmodel

My new Project!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 17 2009, 01:47 PM~13028647
> *My new Project!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?
> *


Thats the index link. I think you ment to post this...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13027264

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 17 2009, 04:17 PM~13030140
> *Thats the index link. I think you ment to post this...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13027264
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Well hell, at least you know how to use this thing! Thanx Bro!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

spoted again. just got a phone call bout your new project clint :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 17 2009, 11:47 AM~13028647
> *My new Project!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 18 2009, 03:26 PM~13040384
> *spoted again. just got a phone call bout your new project clint :biggrin:
> *



What phone call?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 18 2009, 08:07 PM~13043352
> *What phone call?
> *


just a call sayin they spotted us in det.


----------



## PITBULL

hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13044938
> *hope to see you there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ill be there!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13043878
> *just a call sayin they spotted us in det.
> *



Whom?


----------



## Southside01




----------



## _JuiCeD65_

watz up CCE i wanna ask sumthing bout the chrome 2 pump hydro kit for $899.95 does it come with a quick disconect?? lol


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Feb 21 2009, 01:41 AM~13067129
> *watz up CCE i wanna ask sumthing bout the chrome 2 pump hydro kit for $899.95  does it come with a quick disconect?? lol
> *


No


----------



## AUREGAL

what's up team CCE!!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Feb 21 2009, 02:41 AM~13067129
> *watz up CCE i wanna ask sumthing bout the chrome 2 pump hydro kit for $899.95  does it come with a quick disconect?? lol
> *


Those are sold separate. uffin:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey Bruce, Check out the youtube video called car poppin, Its the one of Andrews pancake. Send that to John, see what he thinks :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Feb 22 2009, 11:31 PM~13082745
> *what's up team CCE!!!!!!
> *


Nothin' much, kickin' the year off right. We had a show this pass weekend, it was great. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:10 PM~13044938
> *hope to see you there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The date on this picnic has been changed to MAY 24,2009 uffin:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 27 2009, 03:55 PM~13130567
> *Nothin' much, kickin' the year off right. We had a show this pass weekend, it was great. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice!yo are you all going to make it to the picnic in oklahoma,my car should be ready it's working just getting the kinks out! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Feb 28 2009, 11:29 PM~13142386
> *Nice!yo are you all going to make it to the picnic in oklahoma,my car should be ready it's working just getting the kinks out!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Feb 28 2009, 11:29 PM~13142386
> *Nice!yo are you all going to make it to the picnic in oklahoma,my car should be ready it's working just getting the kinks out!  :thumbsup:
> *


Not sure. I wonder if there is going to be any other trucks there. :biggrin: Not sure If we'll have anything else ready.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13191225
> *Not sure. I wonder if there is going to be any other trucks there. :biggrin: Not sure If we'll have anything else ready.
> *


Could be halla at ya boy :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13191225
> *Not sure. I wonder if there is going to be any other trucks there. :biggrin: Not sure If we'll have anything else ready.
> *


:wave: 
whats up bruce! 
hows everything out in louisville?


----------



## dancingwife

Team CCE and Team Pro Hopper working together at Monster Jam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEOX6gKnWyM


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 11 2009, 02:26 PM~12974442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Look who's talkin' :biggrin:
> *


i am on lunch !!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

ttt


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2009, 08:22 PM~12967180
> *My CCE pumps are about ready to go in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Fucken NICE!! Just Gotta Love Kandy Green :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 9 2009, 02:59 PM~13225481
> *:0 Fucken NICE!! Just Gotta Love HOK Limetime. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 5 2009, 03:45 PM~13193159
> *:wave:
> whats up bruce!
> hows everything out in louisville?
> *


It's good, gettin' warm out. :biggrin: At least for now. How about up there? You put any work in on the caddy?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

YAGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol good times good times


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 PM~13228197
> *YAGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol good times good times
> *



F_ck yeager :barf:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey Bruce, get to Work!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 10 2009, 12:56 PM~13237373
> *Hey Bruce, get to Work!
> *


look who's talkin'! You got a caddy to work on  :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 10 2009, 12:28 PM~13237082
> *F_ck yeager :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats what you looked like.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Thats what he gets for makin fun of norma :biggrin: Clint the human doorstop!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB+Mar 9 2009, 08:07 PM~13228197-->
> 
> 
> 
> YAGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol good times good times
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 02:28 PM~13237082
> *F_ck yeager :barf:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 10 2009, 03:31 PM~13237657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats what you looked like.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 06:33 PM~13239295
> *Thats what he gets for makin fun of norma :biggrin:  Clint the human doorstop!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Light weights.... LOL, hey where did Donnie go? bathroom and came back all fucked up,, wooble wooble.... LOL


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Mar 10 2009, 07:23 PM~13240751
> *Light weights.... LOL, hey where did Donnie go? bathroom and came back all fucked up,, wooble wooble.... LOL
> *


R u sayin donni was drinkin yeagar in the restroom??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Homeboy was wobbling like a m/f


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13240751
> *Light weights.... LOL, hey where did Donnie go? bathroom and came back all fucked up,, wooble wooble.... LOL
> *



Hey home boy, next time its double shots of Patron, till you drop!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 10 2009, 03:31 PM~13237657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats what you looked like.
> *



Tell Bryan my plan to get you f_cked up Backfired ....FOR REAL!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 10 2009, 07:48 PM~13242166
> *Tell Bryan my plan to get you f_cked up Backfired ....FOR REAL!
> *


Yes it did :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Bill was knockin' them back like it was water. I don't even know if he was buzzed. Then he got all technical on me :biggrin: I see how it is get me drunk, then talk juice. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

damn my head was woblin for two days lol but good time ready to do it again!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 11 2009, 03:10 PM~13249497
> *Bill was knockin' them back like it was water. I don't even know if he was buzzed. Then he got all technical on me  :biggrin: I see how it is get me drunk, then talk juice. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I was just getting started, but had to play nice cuz the ladys were there... LOL

check it out at 1:55 Bruce Bruce


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 9 2009, 02:15 PM~13225636
> *It's good, gettin' warm out. :biggrin: At least for now. How about up there? You put any work in on the caddy?
> *


we got to 60 on tuesday but its back to like 16 again today :angry: 

umm yeah im hoping after tax season we put in a lil more work into it maybe tv's and sounds :biggrin: i wanted to fix up the van but then i realized ITS A DAILY lets concentrate on the caddy  so i did hope to see u out here this summer a few times


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Mar 11 2009, 05:54 PM~13252059
> *I was just getting started, but had to play nice cuz the ladys were there... LOL
> 
> check it out at 1:55    Bruce Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 12 2009, 11:11 AM~13259991
> *we got to 60 on tuesday but its back to like 16 again today  :angry:
> 
> umm yeah im hoping after tax season we put in a lil more work into it maybe tv's and sounds  :biggrin: i wanted to fix up the van but then i realized ITS A DAILY lets concentrate on the caddy   so i did hope to see u out here this summer a few times
> *


I'm always back and forth to chicago


----------



## 187_Regal

Did someone say Jager? LOL


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13261179
> *Did someone say Jager? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There ya go Russ :biggrin: Just straight for me, no pepsi uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 12 2009, 05:38 PM~13261741
> *There ya go Russ :biggrin: Just straight for me, no pepsi  uffin:
> *



i honked at this big goofy fucker getting in a black truck at the gas station last night.....i was the car in the other parking lot with my parking lights on listening to sting and the police......lol.....nah but i was pullin up to the light on preston there by wendys and saw you......honked but i was in the incognito car.....lol....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 03:44 PM~13262323
> *i honked at this big goofy fucker getting in a black truck at the gas station last night.....i was the car in the other parking lot with my parking lights on listening to sting and the police......lol.....nah but i was pullin up to the light on preston there by wendys and saw you......honked but i was in the incognito car.....lol....
> *


Oh, sorry I didn't notice. Next time do a burn out or something. Maybe drag the rear bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13270876
> *Oh, sorry I didn't notice. Next time do a burn out or something. Maybe drag the rear bumper :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE U,ALL HAD FUN


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 13 2009, 10:28 PM~13275482
> *SOUNDS LIKE U,ALL HAD FUN
> *



sup homie :wave:


----------



## rollmodel

Get to work Bruce!


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## pumpsndumps

whats our plans for cruisefest?


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 17 2009, 08:54 AM~13303111
> *whats our plans for cruisefest?
> *



I don't know maybe we can hop some cars? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 13 2009, 08:28 PM~13275482
> *SOUNDS LIKE U,ALL HAD FUN
> *


The monster jam was fun, got to meet some cool people in a different sport. uffin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 17 2009, 02:52 PM~13305877
> *I don't know maybe we can hop some cars? :biggrin:
> *



sounds like a plan


----------



## LOWASME

So any kind of $SALES$ for 2009 TAX?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2009, 05:01 PM~13307150
> *The monster jam was fun, got to meet some cool people in a different sport.  uffin:
> *


man do i really really really misssssssss my sport...nothing like ,75 sec :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *man do i really really really misssssssss my sport...nothing like ,75 sec  *


and we miss you homie!


----------



## bucky

what up bruce :wave:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13310409
> *man do i really really really misssssssss my sport...nothing like ,75 sec  :biggrin:
> *



last time I checked, you still had a dancer. soooooo.... come to some shows!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2009, 05:01 PM~13307150
> *The monster jam was fun, got to meet some cool people in a different sport.  uffin:
> *



Yes sir! alot of cool people!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt!


----------



## JRO

Yo Bruce.... I got my car back on the ground but I got a small problem. 

This is as high as it sits in the front and I only cut a coil and a half out of those truck springs. lol


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave: FeLLoW'$


----------



## pumpsndumps

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 17 2009, 06:54 AM~13303111
> *whats our plans for cruisefest?
> *


Cruisefest!!! :banghead: :barf:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 31 2009, 04:31 PM~13446368
> *:wave: FeLLoW'$
> *


Carlton!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 25 2009, 12:57 AM~13382632
> *Yo Bruce.... I got my car back on the ground but I got a small problem.
> 
> This is as high as it sits in the front and I only cut a coil and a half out of those truck springs. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have an idea......... :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 3 2009, 05:51 PM~13477171
> *I have an idea......... :biggrin:
> *


Im all ears. Or eyes if you tell me on here. Ive been wanting to come by but Ive been sick all week. Just now getting over it. I think it was the flu. :uh:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *whats our plans for cruisefest?
> 
> 
> Cruisefest!!!
> *



bangin your head on a wall just to puke is no fun bruce....


If im gonna puke, i would rather do it by drinking... :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 3 2009, 11:03 PM~13479632
> *bangin your head on a wall just to puke is no fun bruce....
> If im gonna puke, i would rather do it by drinking... :biggrin:
> *



I would just prefer not to puke! :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13494722
> *I would just prefer not to puke! :uh:
> *


Big green bottle..........dark black stuff........anyone say yeager!!! yeager!!!! yeager!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 3 2009, 09:03 PM~13479632
> *bangin your head on a wall just to puke is no fun bruce....
> If im gonna puke, i would rather do it by drinking... :biggrin:
> *


I was actually referring to the "show"/party what ever you want to call it. Thats how I feel about it. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 6 2009, 11:57 AM~13496775
> *Big green bottle..........dark black stuff........anyone say yeager!!! yeager!!!! yeager!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Are you going to ohio Rob?


----------



## 187_Regal

let bruce take ya to skool.......lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2009, 03:34 PM~13498295
> *:thumbsup: Are you going to ohio Rob?
> *


Dont know yet been workin on the cutty alot.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bruce that is you homie! You need that thing. We'll put a trailer behind it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 6 2009, 01:57 PM~13496775
> *Big green bottle..........dark black stuff........anyone say yeager!!! yeager!!!! yeager!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You know where you can stick that Big green Bottle F_cker! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 6 2009, 01:57 PM~13496775
> *Big green bottle..........dark black stuff........anyone say yeager!!! yeager!!!! yeager!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shut up Pro Hopper Guy! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bruce looks good is some thing with INDIANA on it! Is that one of Todds projects?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 7 2009, 06:41 PM~13510935
> *You know where you can stick that Big green Bottle F_cker! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Now Now I dont think bruce would like that. :biggrin: And i dont hav eto shut up........ :uh: you cant make me. :biggrin: I am the real internet gangster...................................Not really


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 8 2009, 11:10 AM~13516729
> *Now Now  I dont think bruce would like that. :biggrin:    And i dont hav eto shut up........ :uh: you cant make me.  :biggrin: I am the real internet gangster...................................Not really
> *



I'm sorry, don't hit me! :biggrin: Naw go ahead hit me, I'll just tell your wife your pickin on me! :nono:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bruce, man that's a hell of a ride ...CAN I PLEASE GET A RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 03:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats great !!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 8 2009, 11:29 AM~13517571
> *I'm sorry, don't hit me! :biggrin: Naw go ahead hit me, I'll just tell your wife your pickin on me! :nono:*


 :0  :0  :0  :0  Not that :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 03:39 PM~13261179
> *Did someone say Jager? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I feel a photoshop coming on. :biggrin: Just kidding.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 10 2009, 07:32 AM~13536550
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  Not that :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Keep it up Break Dancin" Rob! :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ok vomiting clint :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 03:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You are not allowed at my house anymore with a camera


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 7 2009, 05:40 PM~13510919
> *Bruce that is you homie! You need that thing. We'll put a trailer behind it! :biggrin:
> *


It's got a hitch. I think it's from about 1930 or so :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 8 2009, 07:16 AM~13515874
> *Bruce looks good is some thing with INDIANA on it! Is that one of Todds projects?
> *


Yea, it's an old prison bus. I wonder who might have been transported on that? :dunno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

never know might have been john dillanger


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:31 PM~13540563
> *ok vomiting clint :0  :biggrin:
> *



Doorstop Clint.... :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2009, 05:48 PM~13540699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You are not allowed at my house anymore with a camera
> *


----------



## rollmodel

Damn Billyou went there!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13556809
> *Doorstop Clint....  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You did go there! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave: BRO BRUCE


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave: THANKS BRUCE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

damn i got that motor this morning thats awsome service :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO




----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 6 2009, 03:55 PM~13499059
> *let bruce take ya to skool.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*that shits gangster as hell bruce.... better let me chop it up for ya! build it how it should be built :biggrin:  

have that thing draggin body with a 9 inch chop :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ratfink ben

Big thanks to Norma and Chris for taking good care of me again today.


----------



## JRO

Ready to roll Bruce. :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13599174
> *damn i got that motor this morning thats awsome service  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I ordered an Adex and recieved it up here in Wisconsin in only 2 days.


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave: what's up team cce!got the street car ready a couple of days before easter,not going to hop it but when I hit the front up it snatches.Easter rolled it since someone was coming for me,didn't want to hop but a friend wanted to see it and it did about 25 inches on a downward hill,stevie d had the ruler.It's crazy I have 8 batts wired to 6 to the front and 3 to the rear,I'm happy and it shut the haters up useing Hj or cce parts it's steal you guy's parts right!How many inches do you think it would do,3 1/2 coils #9 gear!!!!!!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Apr 23 2009, 11:03 AM~13665730
> *:wave: what's up team cce!got the street car ready a couple of days before easter,not going to hop it but when I hit the front up it snatches.Easter rolled it since someone was coming for me,didn't want to hop but a friend wanted to see it and it did about 25 inches on a downward hill,stevie d had the ruler.It's crazy I have 8 batts wired to 6 to the front and 3 to the rear,I'm happy and it shut the haters up useing Hj or cce parts it's steal you guy's parts right!How many inches do you think it would do,3 1/2 coils #9 gear!!!!!!
> *



what kind of car? what engine? what wheels?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 24 2009, 01:00 PM~13677898
> *what kind of car? what engine? what wheels?
> *


A Pinto, 4 banger, on 30's with lo pro tires :dunno: How many inches???


----------



## fiji209

I got a 88 caddy brougham with 3 pump comp cce set up had 72volts to the nose and when rear was dropped bottom of front tire hit 18 inches I hit bak bumper LOL now imagine with the rear half way up. My baby got a 5.7 under the hood to. Thanx CCE ur my hero LOL


----------



## AUREGAL

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 24 2009, 12:00 PM~13677898
> *what kind of car? what engine? what wheels?
> *


96 lincoln towncar,4.6v8, 185/75r14!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 14 2009, 02:45 PM~13575035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You did go there! :biggrin:
> *


whats up bruce :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

once again thanks bruce :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## goinlow

what up CCE !


----------



## JRO

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ttt


----------



## rollmodel

TTMFT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## rollmodel

Good job this weekend Donnie. You'll get the bugs worked out. At least you get to hop your shit! Maybe some day I'll get to go to a show with my stupid truck!


----------



## curbserver78

what up bruce, were throwin a show in p town... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=477515&hl=


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 25 2009, 01:49 PM~13990899
> *Good job this weekend Donnie. You'll get the bugs worked out. At least you get to hop your shit! Maybe some day I'll get to go to a show with my stupid truck!
> *



shit!! what you talkin bout atleast you got to cruise ur car!.... stupid brake lines lol lol


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13994505
> *shit!! what you talkin bout atleast you got to cruise ur car!.... stupid brake lines lol lol
> *



That's why u have front brakes, thats how the caddy got to go! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Whatz up fellas? Sorry I haven't been on here much. How is everybody? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Apr 23 2009, 09:03 AM~13665730
> *:wave: what's up team cce!got the street car ready a couple of days before easter,not going to hop it but when I hit the front up it snatches.Easter rolled it since someone was coming for me,didn't want to hop but a friend wanted to see it and it did about 25 inches on a downward hill,stevie d had the ruler.It's crazy I have 8 batts wired to 6 to the front and 3 to the rear,I'm happy and it shut the haters up useing Hj or cce parts it's steal you guy's parts right!How many inches do you think it would do,3 1/2 coils #9 gear!!!!!!
> *


Yes we still own Hijacker too. What set up do you have now? Gear size, coil size, etc.? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by fiji209_@Apr 24 2009, 11:34 AM~13678202
> *I got a 88 caddy brougham with 3 pump comp cce set up had 72volts to the nose and when rear was  dropped bottom of front tire hit 18 inches I hit bak bumper LOL now imagine with the rear half way up. My baby got a 5.7 under the hood to. Thanx CCE ur my hero LOL
> *


What size coils? How tall of a stack? Just regular plumbing? Do you have any frame work? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 27 2009, 06:35 PM~13707935
> *once again thanks bruce :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your very welcome, I'm glad to see another happy customer. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 1 2009, 06:05 AM~13752554
> *what up CCE !
> *


What up? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13915233
> *
> *


Whatz up Juan? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:52 AM~13606605
> *that shits gangster as hell bruce.... better let me chop it up for ya! build it how it should be built :biggrin:
> 
> have that thing draggin body with a 9 inch chop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well it's suppose to get a whole new frame with a 502 and air ride


----------



## Team CCE

Are we all ready for "Scrapin the coast" :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

BRUCE GET AT ME I SENT YOU A PM


----------



## indyzmosthated

has anyone tried the CCE wishbone for the impala? I would like some input if you have


----------



## cheecho loco

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2009, 03:46 PM~14063254
> *Whatz up fellas? Sorry I haven't been on here much. How is everybody? uffin:
> *


 i got a little question,why don't u guys have triple o ring comp cylinder like pro hopper or black magic,and do your have a 3/4 shaft; just wondering;


----------



## fgfhdd

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## rollmodel

I'm gonna b in 2marro, bringing the trailer down. See u then.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by cheecho loco_@Jun 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14065791
> *i got a little question,why don't u guys have triple o ring comp cylinder like pro hopper or black magic,and do your have a 3/4 shaft; just wondering;
> *


We run a poly-pak, it's a higher pressure seal and just an all around better seal. The comps have a 1" shaft and the super strokers have 1 1/8" shaft. uffin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2009, 04:03 PM~14063425
> *Are we all ready for "Scrapin the coast" :biggrin:
> *



Can't wait, its been a while since we were all together! Let the fun begin!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2009, 01:54 PM~14063338
> *Whatz up Juan?  uffin:
> *


Working on the convertible.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 3 2009, 04:57 PM~14085117
> *We run a poly-pak, it's a higher pressure seal and just an all around better seal. The comps have a 1" shaft and the super strokers have 1 1/8" shaft. uffin:
> *



yup yup!! i learned that for myself. but not to worry my old strokes still have a use....... i use my caseings for the old 16 for cheater bars!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 3 2009, 07:42 PM~14086617
> *Can't wait, its been a while since we were all together! Let the fun begin!
> *



be a blast say it with me....... YAGER YAGER LOL


----------



## cheecho loco

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 3 2009, 04:57 PM~14085117
> *We run a poly-pak, it's a higher pressure seal and just an all around better seal. The comps have a 1" shaft and the super strokers have 1 1/8" shaft. uffin:
> *


thanks for the tip;good looking out homie


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jun 5 2009, 08:59 AM~14102387
> *be a blast  say it with me....... YAGER YAGER LOL
> *




F_CK YOU! :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: :banghead: :loco:  :nosad: :no:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

wutz up homies .stop by n show some love .  cce know who we r lowrider connection . RUDY  :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

GETTING SET UP ON MY ARM !!! CRAZY AH!!! WWW.LOWRIDER-CONNECTION.NET..


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 9 2009, 09:06 PM~14145378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING SET UP ON MY ARM !!!  CRAZY AH!!! WWW.LOWRIDER-CONNECTION.NET..
> *


HOT SHIT CCE SHOULD SPONSOR YOUR CAR OR NEXT WHIP FOR THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 9 2009, 08:12 PM~14145404
> *HOT SHIT CCE SHOULD SPONSOR YOUR CAR OR NEXT WHIP FOR THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin:
> *


  x2


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 10 2009, 12:06 AM~14145378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING SET UP ON MY ARM !!!  CRAZY AH!!! WWW.LOWRIDER-CONNECTION.NET..
> *


 :0


----------



## MINT'Z

thats tight


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 9 2009, 09:12 PM~14145404
> *HOT SHIT CCE SHOULD SPONSOR YOUR CAR OR NEXT WHIP FOR THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT !!! U KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE . THANX :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 10 2009, 06:54 AM~14148038
> *thats  tight
> *


THANX HOMIE !!! I GOT MORE SHIT DONE . CRAZY SHIT ALL HYDRO STAFF


----------



## q8cutty85

hey guys 
im from kuwait(middle east) and i have a question 4 cce 
if i have 3 comption pump on my cutlass 1 in the front and 2 in the rear 
12'' in the rear and 8 inthe front want kind off spring sould i use in the car for a standing 3 wheel and same hopping


----------



## MINT'Z

post it up i wanna see it


----------



## q8cutty85

hey guys 
im from kuwait(middle east) and i have a question 4 cce 
if i have 3 comption pump on my cutlass 1 in the front and 2 in the rear 
12'' in the rear and 8 inthe front want kind off spring sould i use in the car for a standing 3 wheel and same hopping


----------



## Caddy-1991

> _Originally posted by q8cutty85_@Jun 17 2009, 02:34 PM~14214887
> *hey guys
> im from kuwait(middle east) and i have a question 4 cce
> if i have 3 comption pump on my cutlass 1 in the front and 2 in the rear
> 12'' in the rear and 8 inthe front want kind off spring sould i use in the car for a standing 3 wheel and same hopping
> 
> *


dickhead 
2 ton full coil turn in the back

and get some 3.5 ton in the front 

and remove the fucking skrab coil


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

couple of batteries n im done wit the set up .. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

thats sick homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

4 CCE pumps in the truck work good!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 23 2009, 06:59 PM~14277288
> *thats sick homie
> *


THANX HOMIE !!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 23 2009, 02:20 PM~14274640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of batteries n im done wit the set up .. :biggrin:
> *


Nice! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 24 2009, 02:59 PM~14285665
> *Nice!  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


DATZ WUTS UP HOMIE THANX.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

pics from the coast?


----------



## pumpsndumps

Good luck in Denver this weekend.....


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

quick stop 2 show some love .. the LC!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

HOW MY GIRL NORMA DOING ..SAY WUTS UP 4 US !! :h5: :h5:


----------



## pumpsndumps

NORMA!!!!!!


----------



## caranto

YO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

are you guys open on saturdays sundays


----------



## 187_Regal

not anymore on the saturdays or sundays.....


----------



## MINT'Z

thats weak i was gonna take a roadtrip down there with my boys not sure if i can do it on a weekday


----------



## MR CHOCO

CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF I CAN RUN A CCE COMPETITION SINGLE PUMP FOR 49 CHEVY BOMB. ALL I NEED IS UP AND DOWN IN FRONT AND BACK. OR DO I NEED A SECOND PUMP.


----------



## MINT'Z

yeah you can just run 2 dumps and T them off to 4 cylinders and it will just be up and down


----------



## MR CHOCO

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14461071
> *yeah you can just run 2 dumps and T them off to 4 cylinders and it will just be up and down
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jul 8 2009, 09:06 PM~14416795
> *HOW MY GIRL NORMA DOING ..SAY WUTS UP 4 US !! :h5:  :h5:
> *



GrEaT like always.... :biggrin: 


Hey Rudy..... I just want to say ThAnKs for your Dedication  That's Love :biggrin: 


















CCE 4 LIFE!!!!


----------



## WESTUP702

tight tatts


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 9 2009, 09:21 AM~14421515
> *NORMA!!!!!!
> *



Traaaaaaaaaaavis.!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

good 2 c you here girl .. !!! dats wuts up..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 14 2009, 07:36 AM~14467383
> *tight tatts
> *


THANX HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Just installed the 2 pump CCE set up.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

CCE Trunk


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 17 2009, 08:05 PM~14508052
> *Just installed the 2 pump CCE set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good, loving the juiced convertable, did u do the work to make it a convertable and istall, and u have your frame fully boxes in? Either way I like it!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 18 2009, 09:12 AM~14510829
> *That looks good, loving the juiced convertable, did u do the work to make it a convertable and istall, and u have your frame fully boxes in?  Either way I like it!
> *



I bought the car stock, already convertible. My brother installed the CCE setup. Horacia from FIRME Car Club did my the entire interior, Marcustoms did most of the system and tune up. The car is coming along for 3 months of ownership.  I bought the 72 D's from a friend.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 17 2009, 10:10 PM~14508069
> *CCE Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Juan..... I'm still waiting 4 my PiNcHe shirt  Next time I see you I'm wanna :buttkick: :biggrin: 

BTW....Nice trunk


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 20 2009, 06:45 AM~14523597
> *Hey Juan..... I'm still waiting 4 my PiNcHe shirt    Next time I see you I'm wanna  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW....Nice trunk
> *



Your shirt is on special order. :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 14 2009, 08:30 AM~14467340
> *GrEaT like always.... :biggrin:
> Hey Rudy..... I just want to say ThAnKs for your Dedication   That's Love  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCE 4 LIFE!!!!
> *


hey this hector from miami i open a new shop in miami talk to bryn to see if he will sale to me wholesale and tell norma to call me 786-380-6468


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 20 2009, 06:45 AM~14523597
> *Hey Juan..... I'm still waiting 4 my PiNcHe shirt    Next time I see you I'm wanna  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW....Nice trunk
> *


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 20 2009, 06:48 PM~14529216
> *hey this hector from miami i open a new shop in miami talk to bryn to see if he will sale to me wholesale and tell norma to call me 786-380-6468
> *



Hector... :wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hey.... JRO :wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14528989
> *Your shirt is on special order. :biggrin:
> *


For 5 years..???? :confuse

BTW....Ya vi como eres.....Do didn't even ask 4 me la ultima vez que llamaste


----------



## viejitos miami

man norma you lie to me i went to 89-88 pic and i do not see nothing








am on the left


----------



## viejitos miami

is this you norma yes or no this is what i found


----------



## viejitos miami

norma is a fine ass chicana women wow tight work?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 23 2009, 02:40 PM~14561037
> *is this you norma yes or no this is what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO.......lol :roflmao: BTW.....Wrong Company :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 23 2009, 12:27 PM~14560912
> *For 5 years..???? :confuse
> 
> BTW....Ya vi como eres.....Do didn't even ask 4 me la ultima vez que llamaste
> *


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 23 2009, 03:22 PM~14560867
> *Hey.... JRO :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 20 2009, 07:48 PM~14529216
> *hey this hector from miami i open a new shop in miami talk to bryn to see if he will sale to me wholesale and tell norma to call me 786-380-6468
> *


WUTZ UP HECTOR .. I C DAT U HAVE NEW SHOP N MIAMI . WHERE???? I GO 2 FL ALL THE TIME N WORK N SOME OF MY MEMBERS LOWRIDERS OVER DEER.   GOOD 2 C U HERE .. DATZ WUTS UP !!!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 23 2009, 03:55 PM~14561182
> *norma is a fine ass chicana women wow tight work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUTZ UP .. GIRL . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 23 2009, 03:27 PM~14560916
> *man norma you lie to me i went to 89-88 pic and i do not see nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am on the left
> *


NICE >>>


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jul 24 2009, 04:09 AM~14567836
> *WUTZ UP  .. GIRL .  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rudy... :wave: Call Me .....we just got some NEW parts In :biggrin: Something with alot more RPM  

*Call me for more info.... *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14569026
> *Sup Rudy... :wave:  Call Me .....we just got some NEW parts In :biggrin: Something with alot more RPM
> 
> Call me for more info....
> *


YEAH I WILL  NEED MORE PARTS . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jul 24 2009, 03:07 AM~14567835
> *WUTZ UP HECTOR .. I C DAT U HAVE  NEW SHOP N MIAMI . WHERE????  I GO 2 FL ALL THE TIME N WORK N SOME OF MY MEMBERS LOWRIDERS OVER DEER.      GOOD 2  C U HERE .. DATZ WUTS UP !!!!!
> *


do not get lost homie call me whenever 786-380-6468 so you can come buy to see the shop


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 24 2009, 12:09 PM~14569340
> *do not get lost homie call me whenever  786-380-6468 so you can come buy to see the shop
> *


DATZ WUTS UP I WILL.  CHECK US OUT WWW.MYSPACE/LOWRIDERCONNECTION HAVE 2 USE THIS CUZ MY MAIN WEB GOT MESS UP. :angry: LATER HOMIE !!!! RUDY LC


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WUTZ UP FROM US THE LC..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 24 2009, 09:33 AM~14569026
> *.....we just got some NEW parts In :biggrin: Something with alot more RPM
> 
> Call me for more info....
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 28 2009, 06:40 AM~14602636
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hello mr perkins!


----------



## MINT'Z

is cce gonna be at carlile all trucks whos all going ill be there with my boys


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 3 2009, 09:05 PM~14664187
> *is  cce gonna be at carlile all trucks  whos all going ill be there with my boys
> *


NOP !!! :nono: WELL DONT THINK SO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

did you guys get flooded you have had shitty weather all year ice storms now to much rain damn i thought pgh had bad weather


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 5 2009, 04:43 AM~14679948
> *new member huh?  eat your wheaties, grow up,  get a few hundred posts under your belt. and then you can come play with the big boys. :biggrin:
> *


well said homie! What up Team CCE, whats up Norma!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 3 2009, 06:05 PM~14664187
> *is  cce gonna be at carlile all trucks  whos all going ill be there with my boys
> *


Not this year, I don't thing they like lowriders there. At least they didn't seem to last time we went. There was kinda an attitude from those import guys.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2009, 05:51 AM~14680464
> *did you guys get flooded you have had shitty weather all year  ice storms  now to much rain  damn i thought pgh had bad weather
> *


Power flickered a bit but the most damage was done on the other side of town from us.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 4 2009, 10:49 PM~14679036
> *Don't do business with CCE. They have crappy parts and if you tell them about the parts they worm their way out of it by saying it was your fault and try to sell you the part again. STAY AWAY FROM CCE AT ALL COST AND SPEND YOUR MONEY WITH ANOTHER COMPANY WHO CARES ABOUT CUSTOMER SATISFACTION.
> *


Tried to help, but there is no reasoning with you.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14681030
> *Not this year, I don't thing they like lowriders there. At least they didn't seem to last time we went. There was kinda an attitude from those import guys.
> *


that sucks i go just cause alot of my boys have trucks and i like the party :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 5 2009, 08:43 AM~14680606
> *well said homie!  What up Team CCE, whats up Norma!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Hi Louis... *:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2009, 10:54 AM~14681052
> *Power flickered a bit but the most damage was done on the other side of town from us.
> *


thats good nobody got hurt and nothing got ruined


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 5 2009, 06:43 AM~14680606
> *well said homie!  What up Team CCE, whats up Norma!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' just another hater that doesn't see it any other way but his. Can't help someone that doesn't let you. It was all different on the phone, but behind a keyboard things change when you don't get what you want and pout about it. Tried to reason with him but of coarse it's our falt he blew up his accumulators.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14681100
> *thats good nobody got hurt and nothing got ruined
> *


Were cool here but over in the dixie hwy area they got nailed. There is still alot of roads closed. Downtown got it pretty bad to.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2009, 07:58 AM~14681086
> *that sucks i go just cause alot of my boys have trucks and i like the party  :biggrin:
> *


Don't they do a couple shows? We went a couple years ago and it was mostly imports.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 10:16 AM~14681250
> *
> *


*Hi Tim....* :wave:


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 5 2009, 12:08 PM~14682292
> *:wave:
> *



*Hi... * :wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 5 2009, 01:42 PM~14682749
> *Hi...   :wave:
> *


WUTZZZZ UP !!! cce girl que d nuevo mija !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14681030
> *Not this year, I don't thing they like lowriders there. At least they didn't seem to last time we went. There was kinda an attitude from those import guys.
> *


got dat right !! :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 AM~14681131
> *Don't they do a couple shows? We went a couple years ago and it was mostly imports.
> *


yeah i was there a few years ago when you did the import show they have a ton of other shows i always have a good time


----------



## MINT'Z

you guys should think about trying to come to this show ive been there the past couple years and it just gets better and better it up in akron ohio


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

CCE is crap. He says he tried to help me by trying to sell me another set. CCe sucks and needs to learn how to treat customers. Stay away from CCE they are a rip off.


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 18 2009, 08:54 PM~14514318
> *I bought the car stock, already convertible. My brother installed the CCE setup. Horacia from FIRME Car Club did my the entire interior, Marcustoms did most of the system and tune up. The car is coming along for 3 months of ownership.   I bought the 72 D's from a friend.
> *


  I wonder who that was  

CCE TTT!!!!


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 7 2009, 11:29 PM~14707878
> *CCE is crap. He says he tried to help me by trying to sell me another set. CCe sucks and needs to learn how to treat customers. Stay away from CCE they are a rip off.
> *


Get a real car to juice instead of that front wheel drive piece of shit and maybe youll have better luck.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 7 2009, 11:29 PM~14707878
> *CCE is crap. He says he tried to help me by trying to sell me another set. CCe sucks and needs to learn how to treat customers. Stay away from CCE they are a rip off.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81 lac

dont forget about dem springs up there bruce :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2009, 11:57 PM~14688976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone commin up


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 7 2009, 08:29 PM~14707878
> *CCE is crap. He says he tried to help me by trying to sell me another set. CCe sucks and needs to learn how to treat customers. Stay away from CCE they are a rip off.
> *


THIS GUY IS SUCH A FUCKING


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

Well I have been running accumulators that my friend loaned me and i haven't had any problems. It rides like a cadillac. CCE is just trying to get out of admitting they're products sucks. They blame my set up and said it was my fault. Well the accumulators I have right now seem to be doing just fine. They are the exact same accumulators that CCE sells. So does that tell you that they are at fault? That their products suck and they pass the blame on you so they can make more money. I haven't even heard anything from CCE about it, they just hide behind excuses and say oh its just another hater. Well if CCE would man up and admit that some of their products fail from time to time their wouldn't be any haters. What the fuck does CCE got to say about the accumulators i have on my set up now are working just fine and either send me replacements or my money back. They won't cause they are fuckin thieves who just want more money. Man up CCE and admit your junk failed, stop being fuckin greedy and give me my money back or replace my accumulators.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Aug 1 2009, 02:39 PM~14646909
> *hello mr perkins!
> *




What's Up? :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 03:57 PM~14726749
> *Well I have been running accumulators that my friend loaned me and i haven't had any problems. It rides like a cadillac. CCE is just trying to get out of admitting they're products sucks. They blame my set up and said it was my fault. Well the accumulators I have right now seem to be doing just fine. They are the exact same accumulators that CCE sells. So does that tell you that they are at fault? That their products suck and they pass the blame on you so they can make more money. I haven't even heard anything from CCE about it, they just hide behind excuses and say oh its just another hater. Well if CCE would man up and admit that some of their products fail from time to time their wouldn't be any haters. What the fuck does CCE got to say about the accumulators i have on my set up now are working just fine and either send me replacements or my money back. They won't cause they are fuckin thieves who just want more money. Man up CCE and admit your junk failed, stop being fuckin greedy and give me my money back or replace my accumulators.
> *



It tells me that you learned from your fuck up, and you did it right the the second time. Its OK I won't tell anybody your secret. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Aug 10 2009, 05:46 PM~14727203
> *It tells me that you learned from your fuck up, and you did it right the the second time. Its OK I won't tell anybody your secret. :thumbsup:
> *


i did it exactly the same so shut the fuck up


----------



## rollmodel

Don't worry Ill wait!


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14727211
> *i did it exactly the same so shut the fuck up
> *


Hey everybody aren't kids great. I just wonder what he would say to my face? Oh I know.......


SORRY SIR! hno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

ha ha ha thats funny. thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

yeah i'm scared of a punk bitch. mind ur own business.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

GETTING HYDROS N LOWRIDER BIKE . NICE !!!! ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 11 2009, 03:56 AM~14733178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING HYDROS  N LOWRIDER BIKE . NICE !!!! ALMOST DONE  :biggrin:
> *


looks pretty good, hope those aren't from CCE


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 04:00 AM~14733187
> *looks pretty good, hope those aren't from CCE
> *


damn newbe give it a rest :uh:


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 11 2009, 04:28 AM~14733235
> *damn newbe give it a rest :uh:
> *


nope, not until people open their eyes and see that CCE is nothing but crooks and pawn off cheap shit


----------



## MINT'Z

well newbie if you knew how to install it correctly you wouldn't have problems I'm sure they tried to help you fix the problem but your just like every other newbie rider that refuses to send it back to let them look at it if you did that trust me they have no problem sending a replacement if its a manufacturer defect


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 11 2009, 04:42 AM~14733253
> *well newbie if you knew how to install it correctly you wouldn't have problems  I'm sure they tried to help you fix the problem but your just like every other newbie rider that refuses to send it back to let them look at it if you did that trust me they have no problem sending a replacement  if its a manufacturer defect
> *


see your shooting off your mouth without knowing the story. i did send them back and all i got was a bullshit result telling me to buy another pair. also i have installing hydros for over 10 years and the same setup i have in my car with the same accumulators and not one single problem. i get a pair of defective accumulators and speak up about it and i'm the asshole. if you dont know the story dont shoot off at the mouth.....FUCK CCE


----------



## MINT'Z

:uh: :tears:


----------



## 187_Regal

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 11 2009, 04:42 AM~14733253
> *well newbie if you knew how to install it correctly you wouldn't have problems  I'm sure they tried to help you fix the problem but your just like every other newbie rider that refuses to send it back to let them look at it if you did that trust me they have no problem sending a replacement  if its a manufacturer defect
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5IXEs7KBPs


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 AM~14733241
> *nope, not until people open their eyes and see that CCE is nothing but crooks and pawn off cheap shit
> *



:uh: :uh: Retard ...


I've placed many orders from CCE with no problems and Bruce (TEAM CCE) even arranged next day shipping on an order so I could finish my car in time for a local car show. Now that's great customer service in my opinion. Never any problems with the product either and I work on my own stuff too. Here's a pic of my latest Cadillac equipped with 100% CCE products built in my driveway.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Aug 11 2009, 01:42 PM~14735573
> *:uh:  :uh:  Retard ...
> I've placed many orders from CCE with no problems and Bruce (TEAM CCE) even arranged next day shipping on an order so I could finish my car in time for a local car show.  Now that's great customer service in my opinion.  Never any problems with the product either and I work on my own stuff too.  Here's a pic of my latest Cadillac equipped with 100% CCE products built in my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep yep !!! i been dealing wit them years never got any problem. just get OVER WIT DAT SHIT DAMM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 04:00 AM~14733187
> *looks pretty good, hope those aren't from CCE
> *


NOP !! PRO HOPPER THANX HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14729279
> *yeah i'm scared of a punk bitch. mind ur own business.
> *



Obviuosly once again you have no Idea what you are talking about. Just for the record sporto, You are downing a company that I represent Proudly, so this is my business!

Hey everybody watch out for the internet "GANGSTA" :twak:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 AM~14733241
> *nope, not until people open their eyes and see that CCE is nothing but crooks and pawn off cheap shit
> *



Ok just like we told the last guy, show us picks of your perfect install, then we can talk about it some more. Until then quit crying


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 05:47 PM~14727211
> *i did it exactly the same so shut the fuck up
> *


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 PM~14739053
> *Obviuosly once again you have no Idea what you are talking about.  Just for the record sporto, You are downing a company that I represent Proudly, so this is my business!
> 
> Hey everybody watch out for the internet "GANGSTA"  :twak:
> *


Your representing a shit company. wow a piece of shit representing shit, works perfect. I want my money back or 2 new accumulators asshole. Talk to CCE they have both accumulators and know whats going on. And the accumulators i have on there are still working good. Just send my fucking accumulators. I'm already having talks with some of their suppliers so they might be pulling out very soon. The responses i'm getting from people about this company is making me persue this more. don't get all mad cause i am not going to stop till something gets done about this. I'm not gonna just through 200 bucks away for nothing. send me new accumulators and i'll shut the fuck up about everything. Until then everyone keep sending me these stories cause i'm forwarding them to their suppliers and trust me they are not happy at all.


----------



## MINT'Z

STFU you probably dont even have a lowrider


----------



## goinlow

what up CCE !!!


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 12 2009, 02:38 AM~14743689
> *Your representing a shit company. wow a piece of shit representing shit, works perfect. I want my money back or 2 new accumulators asshole. Talk to CCE they have both accumulators and know whats going on. And the accumulators i have on there are still working good. Just send my fucking accumulators. I'm already having talks with some of their suppliers so they might be pulling out very soon. The responses i'm getting from people about this company is making me persue this more. don't get all mad cause i am not going to stop till something gets done about this. I'm not gonna just through 200 bucks away for nothing. send me new accumulators and i'll shut the fuck up about everything. Until then everyone keep sending me these stories cause i'm forwarding them to their suppliers and trust me they are not happy at all.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 12 2009, 03:45 AM~14744035
> * :uh:  you probably dont even have a lowrider
> *


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 12 2009, 12:14 PM~14745724
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 12 2009, 02:46 PM~14747231
> *:thumbsup:  :guns:
> *


sup dood when you comming to the westside for a show


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 11:38 PM~14743689
> *Your representing a shit company. wow a piece of shit representing shit, works perfect. I want my money back or 2 new accumulators asshole. Talk to CCE they have both accumulators and know whats going on. And the accumulators i have on there are still working good. Just send my fucking accumulators. I'm already having talks with some of their suppliers so they might be pulling out very soon. The responses i'm getting from people about this company is making me persue this more. don't get all mad cause i am not going to stop till something gets done about this. I'm not gonna just through 200 bucks away for nothing. send me new accumulators and i'll shut the fuck up about everything. Until then everyone keep sending me these stories cause i'm forwarding them to their suppliers and trust me they are not happy at all.
> *


you must be a very important man.





































:uh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Aug 8 2009, 10:58 PM~14714912
> *dont forget about dem springs up there bruce  :biggrin:
> *


got it done


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2009, 05:10 PM~14686507
> *you guys should think about trying to come to this show ive been there the past couple years and it just gets better and better it up in akron ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll have to look into that one. Do they do a hydraulic competition or anything?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 12 2009, 06:55 AM~14744314
> *what up CCE !!!
> *



*Aqui nomas' Chillin....  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14738066
> *NOP !! PRO HOPPER THANX HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *



*Ruddyyyyyyyy....... :nono: *


----------



## showandgo

sup girl


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14738043
> *yep yep !!! i been dealing wit them  years  never got any problem. just get OVER WIT DAT SHIT DAMM!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*Esto.... :yes: *

* :biggrin: XOXO*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 13 2009, 12:33 PM~14757413
> *sup girl
> *


*Hoooooola Jimmy....  *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 01:57 PM~14726749
> *Well I have been running accumulators that my friend loaned me and i haven't had any problems. It rides like a cadillac. CCE is just trying to get out of admitting they're products sucks. They blame my set up and said it was my fault. Well the accumulators I have right now seem to be doing just fine. They are the exact same accumulators that CCE sells. So does that tell you that they are at fault? That their products suck and they pass the blame on you so they can make more money. I haven't even heard anything from CCE about it, they just hide behind excuses and say oh its just another hater. Well if CCE would man up and admit that some of their products fail from time to time their wouldn't be any haters. What the fuck does CCE got to say about the accumulators i have on my set up now are working just fine and either send me replacements or my money back. They won't cause they are fuckin thieves who just want more money. Man up CCE and admit your junk failed, stop being fuckin greedy and give me my money back or replace my accumulators.
> *


Ok, here we go AGAIN. I tried to reason with you. NOBODY said it was your falt, but by the way your reacting now I beginning to think otherwise. I spent over 1/2 hour talking to you about it, and YOU said you would get back to me. I explained to you FIRST and foremost that there is NO warranty with anything hydraulic or air. We have no control over how it is used. BUT, we have warrantied some things. How is it that you blow up TWO accumulators at the same time? Admitting that they worked fine for whatever amount of time that you had them on the car. Which case you have said a couple different things on. If you think by being an unreasonable, ignorant, immature, jerk off that it would change anything your WRONG. This is NOT how you handle things like an adult. You come on here talking all this bullshit, and calling names to people that support us and then expect us to give you free parts....HAHAHAHAHA. You couldn't be more wrong. We shipped you a good part, that is factory tested. They you installed that part admitting that they were fine, even worked great. They you blew both of them up at the same time. With the track record of the brand of accumulator that we sell, and the way in which they were used I have doubts that I even got the truth. AGAIN, YOU control the amount of pressure that is in your system. The person on the switch. I was not there to see how high it was or the road conditions. That WILL have an effect on pressure spikes. How big did you say that the potholes were?
Refund you say, what makes you think that we would give you your money back after you returned a damaged part that has NO warranty and was NOT damaged when you received them or installed them? You said yourself they worked great, if they had a problem from the factory they would have not been shipped to us. They are all hand checked for pressure and dated, recording the date and pressure in the accumulator BEFORE leaving the factory.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 10 2009, 06:07 PM~14729279
> *yeah i'm scared of a punk bitch. mind ur own business.
> *


I would use caution on how you treat people on here. You DO NOT know these people. I don't care what you THINK you know, but that shows your real maturity.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 11 2009, 11:38 PM~14743689
> *Your representing a shit company. wow a piece of shit representing shit, works perfect. I want my money back or 2 new accumulators asshole. Talk to CCE they have both accumulators and know whats going on. And the accumulators i have on there are still working good. Just send my fucking accumulators. I'm already having talks with some of their suppliers so they might be pulling out very soon. The responses i'm getting from people about this company is making me persue this more. don't get all mad cause i am not going to stop till something gets done about this. I'm not gonna just through 200 bucks away for nothing. send me new accumulators and i'll shut the fuck up about everything. Until then everyone keep sending me these stories cause i'm forwarding them to their suppliers and trust me they are not happy at all.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If you think for a minute that you would have an effect over a company on supplying us with parts your so wrong. Why, in this economy would anybody say "were not going to sell parts and supplies anymore" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can't believe that it is in your head that you could just cut us up on here, and expect us to just give you free parts that you damaged. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats a good one, see how far that gets you.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:48 PM~14757544
> *I would use caution on how you treat people on here. You DO NOT know these people. I don't care what you THINK you know, but that shows your real maturity.
> *


well said homie!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:wave: 
whats up bruce
nice seeing you this weekend


----------



## skunk

:0 Tell him Bruce!


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14757515
> *Ok, here we go AGAIN. I tried to reason with you. NOBODY said it was your falt, but by the way your reacting now I beginning to think otherwise. I spent over 1/2 hour talking to you about it, and YOU said you would get back to me. I explained to you FIRST and foremost that there is NO warranty with anything hydraulic or air. We have no control over how it is used. BUT, we have warrantied some things. How is it that you blow up TWO accumulators at the same time? Admitting that they worked fine for whatever amount of time that you had them on the car. Which case you have said a couple different things on. If you think by being an unreasonable, ignorant, immature, jerk off that it would change anything your WRONG. This is NOT how you handle things like an adult. You come on here talking all this bullshit, and calling names to people that support us and then expect us to give you free parts....HAHAHAHAHA. You couldn't be more wrong. We shipped you a good part, that is factory tested. They you installed that part admitting that they were fine, even worked great. They you blew both of them up at the same time. With the track record of the brand of accumulator that we sell, and the way in which they were used I have doubts that I even got the truth. AGAIN, YOU control the amount of pressure that is in your system. The person on the switch. I was not there to see how high it was or the road conditions. That WILL have an effect on pressure spikes. How big did you say that the potholes were?
> Refund you say, what makes you think that we would give you your money back after you returned a damaged part that has NO warranty and was NOT damaged when you received them or installed them? You said yourself they worked great, if they had a problem from the factory they would have not been shipped to us. They are all hand checked for pressure and dated, recording the date and pressure in the accumulator BEFORE leaving the factory.
> *


So i'm suppose to just walk away from the 200 i spent on those things? I don't think so. You even admitted to me that the pumps at 24v produce 8000psi and the accumulators burst pressure is at 7000psi. did you or did you not say that? The exact same accumulaotrs are on the car right now and have been for a week or so and they are having no problems. You just can't admit that some bad parts was sold. I don't even want my money back, i want some working accumulators. I didn't blow those up you just sent me crappy ass parts. Stop trying to weasel out of it and man up and exchange the accumulators. I'm not gonna quit until somethings gets done about this. I spent 200 bucks on junk and i'm not just gonna walk away.


----------



## JRO




----------



## skunk

:roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:07 PM~14757207
> *I'll have to look into that one. Do they do a hydraulic competition or anything?
> *


they havent done it in past years but im sure if you talk to them they would be up for it ive been going for about 3 years now and it gets bigger and bigger tons of nice cars i just want some lolos there there is always a few but i would like to see more if nothing less set up a booth for airride and juice you know how the minitruckers roll


----------



## MINT'Z

let me know if your definetly comming up i wanna see if you could bring a few parts with you to save me on the shipping


----------



## emmy

Finally got my own account, can stop using my ol mans! any how, hi to everyone!
:cheesy:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 13 2009, 02:23 PM~14758464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *You're stupid *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14758458
> *So i'm suppose to just walk away from the 200 i spent on those things? I don't think so. You even admitted to me that the pumps at 24v produce 8000psi and the accumulators burst pressure is at 7000psi. did you or did you not say that? The exact same accumulaotrs are on the car right now and have been for a week or so and they are having no problems. You just can't admit that some bad parts was sold. I don't even want my money back, i want some working accumulators. I didn't blow those up you just sent me crappy ass parts. Stop trying to weasel out of it and man up and exchange the accumulators. I'm not gonna quit until somethings gets done about this. I spent 200 bucks on junk and i'm not just gonna walk away.
> *


hay **** whats up? :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ratfink ben

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 13 2009, 03:22 PM~14758458
> *So i'm suppose to just walk away from the 200 i spent on those things? I don't think so. You even admitted to me that the pumps at 24v produce 8000psi and the accumulators burst pressure is at 7000psi. did you or did you not say that? The exact same accumulaotrs are on the car right now and have been for a week or so and they are having no problems. You just can't admit that some bad parts was sold. I don't even want my money back, i want some working accumulators. I didn't blow those up you just sent me crappy ass parts. Stop trying to weasel out of it and man up and exchange the accumulators. I'm not gonna quit until somethings gets done about this. I spent 200 bucks on junk and i'm not just gonna walk away.
> *


 I'd say thats you're only option. Yelling and demanding a refund or exchange on something YOU obviously blew up is not going to get you far in the GROWN UP world. Everybody at CCE are cool people they have sold me stuff for years now and i've never had any problems. But Im not an assbag either. So quite whinning and go on somewhere.
:buttkick: 
and Normas right JRO is stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Aug 13 2009, 09:46 PM~14762690
> *
> and Normas right JRO is stupid. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but my stupidity turns your mother on.


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 12 2009, 02:45 AM~14744035
> *STFU you probably dont even have a lowrider
> *



you are correct he owns a 97 Grand Prix, definatly not a low rider! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2009, 12:48 PM~14757544
> *I would use caution on how you treat people on here. You DO NOT know these people. I don't care what you THINK you know, but that shows your real maturity.
> *



Preach my brother! 
:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:nicoderm:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

wutz up everybody i was aaway couple days n i c he still wit the fucking drama MY GOD. SEND THIS GUYS HIS SHIT DAT WAY HE FUCKING SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WUTZ UP !!!!!


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says


----------



## goinlow

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 AM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *


post a pic of the set up you were working with that way we can figure out where you fucked up


----------



## MINT'Z

take it to judge judy so she can laugh at you to and show her this thread where you said they worked fine then you broke them now your trying to get free ones where are you from anyway


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 AM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *


 :0 you really are retarded. if you think coming on here with that bullshit is gona get you free shit your wrong. :uh:


----------



## HardTimes92

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *


This is the dumbest thing i have ever heard, a lawyer is just going to laugh at you on this one LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 AM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *



were you even running springs on your car?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix+Aug 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14813167-->
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao. your such a tool.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Aug 19 2009, 10:25 AM~14816119
> *were you even running springs on your car?
> *


 why. i have done several euro setups with no springs, just accumes. 


still never had a problem with them. i did get in a hurry and cross thread a fill valve once. wander if i should call a lawyer and try and get parker to give me new ones.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 AM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 01:45 PM~14816334
> *lmao. your such a tool.
> why. i have done several euro setups with no springs, just accumes.
> still never had a problem with them. i did get in a hurry and cross thread a fill valve once. wander if i should call a lawyer  and try and get parker to give me new ones.
> *



sounds like you should use dudes lawyer......lol......


----------



## .TODD

my motor burned on me when i was hoping im contacting a lawer about this bullshit i want a replacement asap and i also want a 6 month gaurentee on it :biggrin: and some fittings if you got them but thats no big deal if you dont


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 19 2009, 03:01 PM~14819072
> *sounds like you should use dudes lawyer......lol......
> *


thats what i am thinking, i lawyer like that could always come in handy :biggrin:


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

Still running those accumulators that my friend loaned me and i haven't had any problems. It rides like a cadillac. CCE is just trying to get out of admitting they're products sucks. They blame my set up and said it was my fault. Well the accumulators I have right now seem to be doing just fine. They are the exact same accumulators that CCE sells. So does that tell you that they are at fault? That their products suck and they pass the blame on you so they can make more money. I haven't even heard anything from CCE about it, they just hide behind excuses and say oh its just another hater. Well if CCE would man up and admit that some of their products fail from time to time their wouldn't be any haters. What the fuck does CCE got to say about the accumulators i have on my set up now are working just fine and either send me replacements or my money back. They won't cause they are fuckin thieves who just want more money. Man up CCE and admit your junk failed, stop being fuckin greedy and give me my money back or replace my accumulators. What the fuck you got to say now CCE? Oh he's a hater boo hoo. Man up and replace my fuckin accumulators


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

man up? lol from a guy driving a 97 grand prix!!!lol lol grow up little boy ang get a real car.


----------



## KrazyLac

[/QUOTE]MINT'Z Yesterday, 08:47 AM | | Post #2468 

STEEL CITY SWANGIN

Posts: 3,405
Joined: Jul 2004
From: Pittsburgh PA
Car Club: WE BE CLUB'N




take it to judge judy so she can laugh at you to and show her this thread where you said they worked fine then you broke them now your trying to get free ones where are you from anyway 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyLac

> *MINT'Z  Yesterday, 08:47 AM    |  | Post #2468
> 
> STEEL CITY SWANGIN
> 
> Posts: 3,405
> Joined: Jul 2004
> From: Pittsburgh PA
> Car Club: WE BE CLUB'N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take it to judge judy so she can laugh at you to and show her this thread where you said they worked fine then you broke them now your trying to get free ones where are you from anyway
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 20 2009, 02:25 AM~14824524
> *Booooo whooooooo....Im a whinny cry baby bitch. I just want to spend my time on layitlow blaming CCE on my busted accumulators knowing damn well it was my fault. Im rolling on these other accumulators I borrowed and am having no problems because I have learned how to use them correctly. Im a broke bitch that saved up every penny I got to get accumulators and when I fucked them up I figured I would try to sucker CCE into giving me new ones. They didnt fall for this and now Im pissed off  and still a broke bitch that juiced a peice of shit Grand Prix. Wow I should just kill myself but I would probably fuck that up too.
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14758458
> *So i'm suppose to just walk away from the 200 i spent on those things? I don't think so. You even admitted to me that the pumps at 24v produce 8000psi and the accumulators burst pressure is at 7000psi. did you or did you not say that? The exact same accumulaotrs are on the car right now and have been for a week or so and they are having no problems. You just can't admit that some bad parts was sold. I don't even want my money back, i want some working accumulators. I didn't blow those up you just sent me crappy ass parts. Stop trying to weasel out of it and man up and exchange the accumulators. I'm not gonna quit until somethings gets done about this. I spent 200 bucks on junk and i'm not just gonna walk away.
> *


What I said was that the hydraulic pumps that are used these days are "CAPABLE" of producing that kind of pressure. It is all up to the person behind the switch. you should stop trying to change the story to your liking. It is common sense, everybody on here knows. Let me explain it to you again, when you dump your car there is no pressure in the system. Right? So that would mean when you raise the car the system fills with pressure. By which is controlled my YOU. The person on the switch decides when to stop, which also determines how much pressure is in the system. You can come one here for the rest of your life and talk shit, doesn't matter to me. It's an open forum. Bottom line, everywhere within' are company invoices, website, etc. it says "NO WARRANTY on hydraulic or air ride parts" Look in the shopping cart contents area. That information is available to the pubic before you spend your money. You stated that you received them fine and installed them and they worked great until they blew. Therefore they were sold and installed and worked perfectly fine, until what ever happened........happened. How is that on us? Regardless of what you think, the only way to blow them is to exceed the pressure rating. If you think they were bad from the beginning, they would have never worked. Which case they would have never been shipped because we would have not received they that way. They are hand check at the factory when they are filled and dated and the exact pressure that they were filled with is noted. If they were bad, they would have never held 350psi. of nitrogen.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 13 2009, 11:18 AM~14757817
> *TTT
> :wave:
> whats up bruce
> nice seeing you this weekend
> *


It was nice being in chicago again. It been awhile. I wish I could have spent more time there. Is there any more picnic's this year?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 18 2009, 04:29 PM~14808310
> *wutz up everybody i was aaway couple days n i c he still wit the fucking drama MY GOD. SEND THIS GUYS HIS SHIT DAT WAY HE FUCKING SHUT THE FUCK UP  ALREADY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll send "HIS" parts back to him. I just can't give him free parts, not covered with a warranty uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14813167
> *Talked to a lawyer about those accumulators. Waiting for him to call me back. And yes i'm still on this shit. I want replacement accumulators or my money back.... lets see what the lawyer says
> *


Yea, lets what he tells you. Make sure he looks at the wbsite, where YOU ordered your accumulators.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 19 2009, 06:47 AM~14814259
> *take it to judge judy so she can laugh at you to  and show her this thread where you said they worked fine  then you broke them now your trying to get free ones  where are you from anyway
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 10:45 AM~14816334
> *lmao. your such a tool.
> why. i have done several euro setups with no springs, just accumes.
> still never had a problem with them. i did get in a hurry and cross thread a fill valve once. wander if i should call a lawyer  and try and get parker to give me new ones.
> *


I know that some people have done that type of set up in the past, but I don't believe that the size of accumulators that is industry standard is enough capacity to handle pour road conditions , or pressure spikes from pour road conditions. It is my opinion they they are best when you use a spring to help absorb some of that shock. If you hit a big pot hole when locked up, that could lead to problems. Hypothetically speaking uffin: Every one I have did, I have used springs with NO problems at all. Even after years of use.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 20 2009, 07:41 AM~14825481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey bro did you get my text?  let me know whats up bro thanks


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 19 2009, 11:25 PM~14824524
> *Still running those accumulators that my friend loaned me and i haven't had any problems. It rides like a cadillac. CCE is just trying to get out of admitting they're products sucks. They blame my set up and said it was my fault. Well the accumulators I have right now seem to be doing just fine. They are the exact same accumulators that CCE sells. So does that tell you that they are at fault? That their products suck and they pass the blame on you so they can make more money. I haven't even heard anything from CCE about it, they just hide behind excuses and say oh its just another hater. Well if CCE would man up and admit that some of their products fail from time to time their wouldn't be any haters. What the fuck does CCE got to say about the accumulators i have on my set up now are working just fine and either send me replacements or my money back. They won't cause they are fuckin thieves who just want more money. Man up CCE and admit your junk failed, stop being fuckin greedy and give me my money back or replace my accumulators. What the fuck you got to say now CCE? Oh he's a hater boo hoo. Man up and replace my fuckin accumulators
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I sat on the phone with you for over 30 minutes, and YOU said you would contact me the very next week. Which never came. I have also repeatedly responded to your slander on here.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:29 AM~14825434
> *What I said was that the hydraulic pumps that are used these days are "CAPABLE" of producing that kind of pressure. It is all up to the person behind the switch. you should stop trying to change the story to your liking. It is common sense, everybody on here knows. Let me explain it to you again, when you dump your car there is no pressure in the system. Right? So that would mean when you raise the car the system fills with pressure. By which is controlled my YOU. The person on the switch decides when to stop, which also determines how much pressure is in the system. You can come one here for the rest of your life and talk shit, doesn't matter to me. It's an open forum. Bottom line, everywhere within' are company invoices, website, etc. it says "NO WARRANTY on hydraulic or air ride parts" Look in the shopping cart contents area. That information is available to the pubic before you spend your money. You stated that you received them fine and installed them and they worked great until they blew. Therefore they were sold and installed and worked perfectly fine, until what ever happened........happened. How is that on us? Regardless of what you think, the only way to blow them is to exceed the pressure rating. If you think they were bad from the beginning, they would have never worked. Which case they would have never been shipped because we would have not received they that way. They are hand check at the factory when they are filled and dated and the exact pressure that they were filled with is noted. If they were bad, they would have never held 350psi. of nitrogen.
> *


i thought hydraulic parts lasted forever? WTF!!!!!!!! :dunno::dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:36 AM~14825467
> *I'll send "HIS" parts back to him. I just can't give him free parts, not covered with a warranty  uffin:
> *



charge shipping.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 20 2009, 10:02 AM~14825583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I sat on the phone with you for over 30 minutes, and YOU said you would contact me the very next week. Which never came. I have also repeatedly responded to your slander on here.
> *



a couple two-tree times.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, Team CCE, 



i see your working hard............


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 20 2009, 07:07 AM~14825609
> *a couple two-tree times.....lol :biggrin:
> *


Yea.....a couple to-tree times :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 20 2009, 07:07 AM~14825612
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, Team CCE,
> i see your working hard............
> *


I'm off to lunch now.....


----------



## MINT'Z

you guy comming up dropt out


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

FUCKING 7 YEAR SET UP WIT DAMM FUCKING GOOD CCE 
ACCUMULATORS.. N STILL DAMM FUCKING GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angry: :angry: CARAJO !!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

My o-ring blew on my dump valve . Im going to contact a lawyer .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:roflmao:


----------



## Dropped97GrandPrix

Well your the one changing the story. You told me and wrote on here that a pump at 24v can produce 8000 psi of pressure. I was not locked up or anything. And according to your receipt it says ALL TRANSACTIONS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED WITH ORIGINAL RECEIPT. RETURNS ACCEPTED WITHIN 5 DAYS. STORE CREDIT ISSUED ONLY. I contacted you the next day i got them, faxed the receipt to you got the ra number then sent them back. within five days. so where the fuck is my in store credit then? it also says no returns on special order parts. accumulators are not special orders. so where is my in store credit then?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 20 2009, 01:57 PM~14829523
> *My o-ring blew on my dump valve . Im going to contact a lawyer .
> *


My GForce II cracked I'm going to call a lawyer......I HAD TO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi

i burnt my motor up on 120 volts..im gonna call obama :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MINT'Z

damn nobody is letting up on this fool :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Dropped97GrandPrix_@Aug 20 2009, 06:58 PM~14830761
> *Well your the one changing the story. You told me and wrote on here that a pump at 24v can produce 8000 psi of pressure. I was not locked up or anything. And according to your receipt it says    ALL TRANSACTIONS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED WITH ORIGINAL RECEIPT. RETURNS ACCEPTED WITHIN 5 DAYS. STORE CREDIT ISSUED ONLY. I contacted you the next day i got them, faxed the receipt to you got the ra number then sent them back. within five days. so where the fuck is my in store credit then? it also says no returns on special order parts. accumulators are not special orders. so where is my in store credit then?
> *




so does that mean i need to start buying motors from them and when they get fried from the voltage within five days i get in store credit? come on dude you obviously need to give up........hydraulic parts are only as good as their installer.....i have had a setup in my car for years and the only thing i have even replaced were dump seals on my deltas and cylinder seals from where i did like you did.....i over pressured my cylinders.........ask your lawyer if i can recover losses from years ago....tell him that i bought a hydraulic setup with pumps that can produce 8-10000 PSI (remember depending on how long i hold my switch) and those dam dinky ass rubber seals just didnt hold up to my iron thumbs......do i have a case? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

Hey.............


I just flipped my truck on its side becauce of the hydraulics I got from CCE...

BRYAN YOU OWE ME A PAINT JOB!!!! Don't make me call a lawyer! And Bruce I know where you live!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Aug 23 2009, 02:27 PM~14854522
> *Hey.............
> I just flipped my truck on its side becauce of the hydraulics I got from CCE...
> 
> BRYAN YOU OWE ME A PAINT JOB!!!! Don't make me call a lawyer! And Bruce I know where you live!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This some funny shit !!!!! LMAO. I almost fell out the chair.

Sup Bruce and Brian, just give me some more free parts and I'll shut up too... :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

your nuts clint lol lol


----------



## MINT'Z

i blew a ball joint from hopping on CCE products IM SUEING YALL FOR 140,000 BUT WE CAN SETTLEOUTTA COURT FOR 20 BUCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 20 2009, 04:47 PM~14829409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING 7 YEAR SET UP WIT DAMM FUCKING GOOD CCE
> ACCUMULATORS.. N STILL DAMM FUCKING GOOD.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angry:  :angry: CARAJO !!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyLac

> *1usamotorsports.com  Aug 20 2009, 03:57 PM    |  | Post #2498
> 
> Pro Hopper
> 
> Posts: 2,797
> Joined: Sep 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My o-ring blew on my dump valve . Im going to contact a lawyer .
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridincalivato

how bout extra deep coil over cups that go over powerballs? having trouble finding em


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

wutz up CC GIRL !!! thanx 4 the hook wit one of the guys . datz wuts up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14897004
> *wutz up CC GIRL !!! thanx 4 the hook  wit one of the guys . datz wuts up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: that sounds a lil gay :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 27 2009, 12:34 PM~14897201
> *:uh: that sounds a  lil gay  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:i know !!! o well :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

Some girl at cce sold me some 3 1/4's and forgot to tell me if i didnt cut them ill kill the shit out of my rollpan. ill deal with the rollpan, can you send me another stack of your white's instead... :biggrin: 
Erika Rocks... Thank you and the crew for your commitment to professional customer service._* MB @ Tischer*_


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Hey I just thought I'd give a little credit to CCE......
I ordered parts last Friday online and recieved boxes yesterday, just like they said, and providing the tracking numbers works great! "All the parts are there so both me and my customers are happy with the results from start to finish, thanks.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

they have quick shipping... ive seen it myself all order made in that day go out that day.. as long as pament has cleared of course..


----------



## goinlow

what up CCE !!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 27 2009, 11:16 AM~14897004
> *wutz up CC GIRL !!! thanx 4 the hook  wit one of the guys . datz wuts up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*

No problemO :biggrin:  *
*
BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....*


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 06:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ AND TOMMY.....
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is ONLY $139 !!!!! 

If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!! You WILL  notice the difference.


Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.

<span style='color:red'>NOTE..... 

"if you have any questions talk to BRUCE"  
"if you WANT TO ORDER talk to NORMITA"  :angel: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just KiDDiNnG BRUCE...... LOve U!!!!! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 08:45 AM~14907220
> *
> *


*
:wave: Hi Tommy.....*

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....
> *






:0 did you just say hi to me......or is there another russ......lol..... :wave:


----------



## AUREGAL

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14907338
> *CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE  "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is ONLY $139 !!!!!
> 
> If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!!  You WILL  notice the difference.
> Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.
> 
> <span style='color:red'>NOTE.....
> 
> "if you have any questions talk to BRUCE"
> "if you WANT TO ORDER talk to NORMITA"    :angel:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just KiDDiNnG BRUCE...... LOve U!!!!! :biggrin: </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: what's up will it stand up as long as the double post prestolite it looks like it could need a good motor for the hopper running all cce products this would be nice.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

best motor on market hands down tested and proven. period non better!!!!!!!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....
> *



What up ma! 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....
> *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave: :wave: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
im gunna try some of those new babys soon  :biggrin: I MEAN THE MOTORS


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

uffin: uffin: CCE SET UP !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 29 2009, 01:02 AM~14916989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :tongue:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im gunna try some of those new babys soon   :biggrin: I MEAN THE MOTORS
> *


*
LOL...... :biggrin: Let me know....  *


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....
> *



Whats up Norma?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:42 AM~14907203
> *
> 
> No problemO  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.....Hi aMiGos.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Rudy,Louis,JRO,Donnie,Clint, Travis,Emily,Bruce,Mintz,Russ.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

This is a new backing plate that we now offer, more traditional for those of you that don't care for the big CCE ones. You have to request them when you order. They are no extra charge if want these instead of the other ones. They are also available for purchase for $24.95ea. w/rods.


----------



## Team CCE

These shirts are also available to ship.


----------



## Team CCE

If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14949598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

looking good


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14949598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



great motor :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14949598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrpuppet

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14949598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any videos on a ride with these motors?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14949598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in to power, these are definitely the way to go. These motors are the shit. More powerful than any regular motor. I have been testing these for awhile now, very reliable and strong. You will notice a difference on any set-up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


as said in the pics its an additional ground ? whats the purpose ? i know the prestolite motors wont work unless the ground post is grounded. 

benifit of not shorting out on the prestos

they work the same your saying? / ? / ? 

   :ugh:


----------



## MINT'Z

:nicoderm:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:03 PM~14949339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new backing plate that we now offer, more traditional for those of you that don't care for the big CCE ones. You have to request them when you order. They are no extra charge if want these instead of the other ones. They are also available for purchase for $24.95ea. w/rods.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

this new backind plate would look better on the set up im doin now. but is 2late . oh well next time .. :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69Impalajuice

Thank you CCE had fun this summer....First Year buyer No problems with the Fat Boy set up....... :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy-1991

the cce motor how much V i can run wthe ? i have a fatboy


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by 69Impalajuice_@Sep 3 2009, 07:36 PM~14973556
> *Thank you CCE had fun this summer....First Year buyer No problems with the Fat Boy set up....... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

Thanks CCE,got my shipment in today,everything there except recieved 4 shallow cups instead of 2 shallow and 2 deep.anyways will call Erica tomorrow to see if I messed up on the order,thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 1 2009, 09:31 PM~14953863
> *as said in the pics its an additional ground ? whats the purpose ?  i know the prestolite motors wont work unless the ground post is grounded.
> 
> benifit of not shorting out on the prestos
> 
> they work the same your saying? / ? / ?
> 
> :ugh:
> *



the post is for a more effeicient grounding...all the single post motors out there ground as well..except they ground thru the block...the dual post motors are giving u a more effective grounding point with the components tied into it and electrical run off...ur motors casing, the brush plate are all grounding surfaces...theres 4 brushes in the motors...2 brushes are connected to the fields and are positive brushes...the other 2 brushes are ground brushes and are connected by way of rivet to the brush plate..

so since those 2 brushes are ground brushes then that means the brush plate is a source for ground..and if u notice the brush plate itself is then screwed to the casing by 3 screws..so then now the brushes are grounded to the brush plate, which is grounded to the casing and the casing is grounded to the block...and since the brush plate is a source for ground, thats why MANY times when a motor quits working and u take it apart youll see that the brush plate is blown to pieces..cuz the arcing goin on inside the motor found its nearest point of ground the brush plate and arced out...(similar to lighting striking the ground)....so by taking a few precautions such as high temp siliconing the metal rivets and exposed copper wiring and leads of the fields and either doing the same to the brush plate or liquid electrical tape both sides of the brush plate, ur eliminating the sources of ground for the arcing to occur to...which would help pro long the life of the motor...

also if u haev a single post motor and want to make a ground for it..if u have a welder u can simply weld a stud to the casing...just grind off the chrome in a spot if its a chrome motor, or if its a black motor grind down the paint..then just weld a stud to the casing..just insert a wet rag inside the casing where youll be welding so you dont heat up the internals

or you can simple drill a hole in the casing towards the bottom inbetween 2 fields and tap the hole and screw in a stud from the bottom


----------



## AndrewH

I'm just guessing, and I'm just now getting into learning about motors,but I see, side by side, the new motor will not handle the same volts for as long.. you may get more out of less volts,but higher volt will just kill them. Am I totally wrong? if so, crap, theres another motor I have to buy and test!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14976524
> *I'm just guessing, and I'm just now getting into learning about motors,but I see, side by side, the new motor will not handle the same volts for as long.. you may get more out of less volts,but higher volt will just kill them. Am I totally wrong? if so, crap, theres another motor I have to buy and test!
> *



oh u gotta love buying and testing motors...but also you gotta have the cars components working together to actually really test a motor...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

the hd motor is what i been using for awhile and it is on 120 in my truck and i would go higher no problems at all. and im not talking just lay in play i hop the hell out of it and these motors hold up! nothing else comes close i have tried them all.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Sep 4 2009, 06:52 AM~14978556
> *the hd motor is what i been using for awhile and it is on 120 in my truck and i would go higher no problems at all. and im not talking just lay in play i hop the hell out of it and these motors hold up! nothing else comes close i have tried them all.*



:biggrin:


----------



## Caddy-1991

how many batt u can run wthe cce motor ? not the new the normal one


----------



## RULOW

are these LONGWELL MOTORS????


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 4 2009, 07:42 AM~14979291
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Norma once again great job on the parts I ordered from you, everything looks good we got happy customers, thanks.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 11:20 PM~14976410
> *the post is for a more effeicient grounding...all the single post motors out there ground as well..except they ground thru the block...the dual post motors are giving u a more effective grounding point with the components tied into it and electrical run off...ur motors casing, the brush plate are all grounding surfaces...theres 4 brushes in the motors...2 brushes are connected to the fields and are positive brushes...the other 2 brushes are ground brushes and are connected by way of rivet to the brush plate..
> 
> so since those 2 brushes are ground brushes then that means the brush plate is a source for ground..and if u notice the brush plate itself is then screwed to the casing by 3 screws..so then now the brushes are grounded to the brush plate, which is grounded to the casing and the casing is grounded to the block...and since the brush plate is a source for ground, thats why MANY times when a motor quits working and u take it apart youll see that the brush plate is blown to pieces..cuz the arcing goin on inside the motor found its nearest point of ground the brush plate and arced out...(similar to lighting striking the ground)....so by taking a few precautions such as high temp siliconing the metal rivets and exposed copper wiring and leads of the fields and either doing the same to the brush plate or liquid electrical tape both sides of the brush plate, ur eliminating the sources of ground for the arcing to occur to...which would help pro long the life of the motor...
> 
> also if u haev a single post motor and want to make a ground for it..if u have a welder u can simply weld a stud to the casing...just grind off the chrome in a spot if its a chrome motor, or if its a black motor grind down the paint..then just weld a stud to the casing..just insert a wet rag inside the casing where youll be welding so you dont heat up the internals
> 
> or you can simple drill a hole in the casing towards the bottom inbetween 2 fields and tap the hole and screw in a stud from the bottom
> *


yeah i have prestolites now, they WONT work unless that post is grounded. just wanna see what the brush holders look like too! on these new motors. 

if you weld a nut to the case it makes no diff

the prestolites have an ISOLATED ground which is nice cuz if you have a brush that hits the case your foooooked on a normal motor,


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Sep 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14982197
> *are these LONGWELL MOTORS????
> *


they are LONGERWELL lol :roflmao:


----------



## phatjoe0615

? how much is a used CCE fatboy pump worth in good condition worth? works fine nothing wrong just looking for new pump so wondering what i should ask for them? im thinkin 200 to 250 but let me know if im askin to high :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 4 2009, 08:43 PM~14984951
> *yeah i have prestolites now, they WONT work unless that post is grounded. just wanna see what the brush holders look like too! on these new motors.
> 
> if you weld a nut to the case it makes no diff
> 
> the prestolites have an ISOLATED ground which is nice cuz if you have  a brush that hits  the case your foooooked on a normal motor,
> *



ya i know the prestos are isolated..i still weld a stud to single post motors..just for a more solid connection of ground...shit my bruhes on my prestolite plus motor look fine after 120v but the armature dont lol...just check out my topic lol


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

:thumbsup: ya i saw that , crazy shit !!! i never had that happen at 96volts, but 120 holy shnikes !


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 5 2009, 04:54 AM~14987333
> *:thumbsup: ya i saw that , crazy shit !!! i never had that happen at 96volts, but 120 holy shnikes !
> *



haha ya...quite a bit of it had to do with me on the switch...catching it late or early at times...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

NEW SHIT . :0 MY SET UP GETTING DONE .. :yes: :yes:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 28 2009, 07:05 AM~14907338
> *CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE  "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is ONLY $139 !!!!!
> 
> If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!!  You WILL  notice the difference.
> Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.
> 
> <span style='color:red'>NOTE.....
> 
> "if you have any questions talk to BRUCE"
> "if you WANT TO ORDER talk to NORMITA"    :angel:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just KiDDiNnG BRUCE...... LOve U!!!!! :biggrin: </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that Idea :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 05:52 PM~14990479
> *I really like that Idea  :biggrin:
> *


 139 ? whoaaaaa , ill stay with prestolites :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 5 2009, 05:21 PM~14991072
> *139 ? whoaaaaa , ill stay with prestolites :biggrin:
> *


I know but the fact that the motor is longer :biggrin: 

Why hasn't anyone came up with a motor thats more than a 12v motor like a fuck 72v motor and like run 20 batterys to that bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14984484
> *Hey Norma once again great job on the parts I ordered from you, everything looks good we got happy customers, thanks.
> *



*Thanks.... * :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14991102
> *I know but the fact that the motor is longer  :biggrin:
> 
> Why hasn't anyone came up with a motor thats more than a 12v motor like a fuck 72v motor and like run 20 batterys to that bitch  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


because. a twelve volt motor will spend faster with, just say 96 volts going to it than a 96 volt motor with 96 volts going to it. 


were over killing the voltage, thats the point.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 9 2009, 02:14 PM~15026931
> *because. a twelve volt motor will spend faster with, just say 96 volts going to it than a 96 volt motor with 96 volts going to it.
> were over killing the voltage, thats the point.
> *



All you need is 72 volts.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15026978
> *All you need is 72 volts.
> *


this is true... well not all i need. right now my motivation is slacking.. but 96 was an example.


whats up timmmmmmmmmmmmay 

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 9 2009, 02:21 PM~15026996
> *this is true... well not all i need. right now my motivation is slacking.. but 96 was an example.
> whats up timmmmmmmmmmmmay
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Just having fun. lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bruce


----------



## mrbg

:biggrin: word!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WUTZ UP NORMA !!! YOU FUNNY TU ERES MALA U KNOW WHY LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :loco: :loco:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 10 2009, 01:48 AM~15035520
> *WUTZ UP NORMA !!! YOU FUNNY  TU ERES MALA  U KNOW WHY LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


*WTH MAN......MAS TE VALE QUE DIGAS ALGO BUENO DE MI.....NO ME QUIERO QUEDAR ATRAS .  AHI LUEGO TE MANDO UNA CAMISETA....YA SABES :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15041542
> *WTH MAN......MAS TE VALE QUE DIGAS ALGO BUENO DE MI.....NO ME QUIERO QUEDAR ATRAS .  AHI LUEGO TE MANDO UNA CAMISETA....YA SABES  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15041542
> *WTH MAN......MAS TE VALE QUE DIGAS ALGO BUENO DE MI.....NO ME QUIERO QUEDAR ATRAS .  AHI LUEGO TE MANDO UNA CAMISETA....YA SABES  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


wth man......You better say something good about me ..... I DO NOT WANT TO BE BACK.  
thats all i could figure out :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Sep 4 2009, 05:52 AM~14978556
> *the hd motor is what i been using for awhile and it is on 120 in my truck and i would go higher no problems at all. and im not talking just lay in play i hop the hell out of it and these motors hold up! nothing else comes close i have tried them all.
> *


thats awsome.

I'm more interested in a torquey motor. Will these have more power than the short ones? or just more speed?


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 10 2009, 05:21 PM~15041542
> *WTH MAN......MAS TE VALE QUE DIGAS ALGO BUENO DE MI.....NO ME QUIERO QUEDAR ATRAS .  AHI LUEGO TE MANDO UNA CAMISETA....YA SABES  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


What The Hell Man.....You better say something good about me....I don't want to be left behind.  Later on I will send you a shirt...You know :biggrin: 

:cheesy: How's that, I translated the whole deal for my non-spanish speaking riders.. 

:h5:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15041542
> *WTH MAN......MAS TE VALE QUE DIGAS ALGO BUENO DE MI.....NO ME QUIERO QUEDAR ATRAS .  AHI LUEGO TE MANDO UNA CAMISETA....YA SABES  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


wutz up normita :biggrin: thanx u the best my ppl n florida got his stwich box right n time like u say   OK DONDE ESTA MI CAMISA. :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15056342
> *What The Hell Man.....You better say something good about me....I don't want to be left behind.  Later on I will send you a shirt...You know  :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:  How's that, I translated the whole deal for my non-spanish speaking riders..
> 
> :h5:
> *


YOU GOT DA SHIT RIGHT :biggrin: HOMIE :0


----------



## MINT'Z

ok got it now


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15053352
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 11 2009, 10:02 PM~15056342
> *What The Hell Man.....You better say something good about me....I don't want to be left behind.  Later on I will send you a shirt...You know  :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:  How's that, I translated the whole deal for my non-spanish speaking riders..
> 
> :h5:
> *


*

LOL...... gREAt JoB :biggrin: 

But we are just Joking around.....so Don't think that's 4reals.... just an inside Joke  Right Ruddy???? :biggrin: *


----------



## indyzmosthated

damn it.......... I stopped in Saturday on my way back ot Indy to get some fittings and other parts and u were closed. It was like 10am and the hours say 9-4. Whats up with that?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

whats up matt? they closed on sat now damn the enconomy!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Sep 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15080615
> *whats up matt? they closed on sat now damn the enconomy!!!!!
> *



they should change there fing answer machine then. I drove an hour out of my way to go there. I guess the economy is so bad that they must have let the person who does that job go :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## mrbg

:cheesy:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15056126
> *thats awsome.
> 
> I'm more interested in a torquey motor. Will these have more power than the short ones? or just more speed?
> *


well, the add says it has more torque. so... maybe buy some and find out. i will be once i gots the extra paper for 2.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 15 2009, 09:30 PM~15092481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice.... *


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Aug 20 2009, 05:42 PM~14831288
> *i burnt my motor up on 120 volts..im gonna call obama :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


LOL YEA HE WILL TAKE OF IT LOL


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 29 2009, 12:02 AM~14916989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :tongue:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im gunna try some of those new babys soon   :biggrin: I MEAN THE MOTORS
> *


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 16 2009, 09:05 AM~15096768
> *well, the add says it has more torque. so... maybe buy some and find out. i will be once i gots the extra paper for 2.
> *


it was off the the side of my tiny monitor, didnt catch it, thanks

but how does more rotating mass explain more torque?


----------



## rollmodel

TTT


----------



## goinlow

bump for the homies at CCE !!!


----------



## MINT'Z

i just ordered my new super strokers what do you guys think about them ive never used them before


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave: whats good cce!in a couple of weeks going to order some stuff from you all,I havent had any problems on my orders or shippments keep up the good work for the haters!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan Gillespie

...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Sep 24 2009, 11:59 AM~15174368
> *Well I 'll drink it but its got to be Texas Beer!!!!!
> *


 :wave: See you in here, had to say WHATS UP!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Sep 24 2009, 11:29 AM~15173426
> *:wave: whats good cce!in a couple of weeks going to order some stuff from you all,I havent had any problems on my orders or shippments keep up the good work for the haters!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*</span>*

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>LOL....tHANKS*


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15157163
> *i just ordered my new super strokers  what do you guys think about them ive never used them before
> *


they fucking good !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Sep 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15157163-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just ordered my new super strokers  what do you guys think about them ive never used them before
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you won`t be disappointed Mintz..... Still have mine in the rear of my Caprice
> Its been a few years now and guess what...................... NO F`N LEAKS !!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 24 2009, 07:46 PM~15177573
> *they fucking good !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emmy

Cool Cars now has the Rollin' #14......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:43 AM~15182220
> *you won`t be disappointed Mintz.....  Still have mine in the rear of my Caprice
> Its been a few years now and guess what......................  NO F`N LEAKS !!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


put them in today they seam beefy as hell


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZ GUD !!! HEY NORMA LET ME KNOW WEN U GET THOSE SPRINGS ...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 26 2009, 09:07 PM~15194834
> *put them in today they seam beefy as hell
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 27 2009, 11:54 AM~15198616
> *WATZ GUD !!! HEY NORMA LET ME KNOW WEN U GET THOSE SPRINGS ...
> *


*I'LL let u know*...


----------



## [email protected]

anyone have a 9 to 14 key for CCE pump.


----------



## pumpsndumps

I need a Toyota, Mazda, Nissan Isuzu, etc...... Motor or no motor, I dont care.... Im having an urge to build a new dancer for Casper. The blazer is DONE and i need something to build! Anyone have any minis they wanna donate ??? (NO S-10s or Blazers)....


----------



## JRO

One of my cars on my game.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Oct 4 2009, 10:51 PM~15267889
> *I need a Toyota, Mazda, Nissan Isuzu, etc......  Motor or no motor, I dont care....  Im having an urge to build a new dancer for Casper.  The blazer is DONE and i need something to build!  Anyone have any minis they wanna donate ??? (NO S-10s or Blazers)....
> *



S 10s for life! LOL


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup fuckers!


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 22 2009, 06:30 PM~15157163
> *i just ordered my new super strokers  what do you guys think about them ive never used them before
> *


put them in a hopper i built and i havent had any problems, its a real good cylinder!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15335788
> *One of my cars on my game....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOL....WoW good job. *:biggrin:


----------



## wes in ky

cce put it down at the super show


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 19 2009, 07:09 AM~15399063
> *wassup
> *


*
Yellow... :biggrin: Where's the pictures @???? *


----------



## goinlow

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL, el chamuco

whats up Norma :wave: :wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009*
 :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Oct 19 2009, 11:39 AM~15400484
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL, el chamuco
> 
> whats up Norma  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Hey Louis... :wave: What up with u :biggrin: How's the weather por alla????*


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 12:36 PM~15400446
> *
> Yellow...  :biggrin: Where's the pictures @????
> *


what pics was i supposed to send you some sexy pics of somthing lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 19 2009, 12:05 PM~15400732
> *what pics  was i supposed to send you some sexy pics of somthing lol
> *



*LOL... :roflmao: u Know what I mean.... any pictures of ur visiti to Louisville :biggrin: *


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15400487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009
> :biggrin:
> *


Some trucks are still cool............... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 03:57 PM~15402287
> *LOL...  :roflmao:  u Know what I mean.... any pictures of ur visiti to Louisville  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i have 2 hahah hold on


----------



## MINT'Z

saw this on some read WTF you know your in the country when you see this shit lol


----------



## MINT'Z

and this goofy lookin ride i saw down the road from your shop :roflmao:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 12:45 PM~15400538
> *Hey Louis... :wave: What up with u  :biggrin:  How's the weather por alla????
> *


cold


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Oct 20 2009, 08:15 AM~15410605-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on some read WTF you know your in the country when you see this shit lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Oct 20 2009, 08:18 AM~15410616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this goofy lookin ride i saw down the road from your shop :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 20 2009, 08:18 AM~15410616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this goofy lookin ride i saw down the road from your shop :roflmao:
> *


not goofy son ...he's kill'em ...KILLIN 'EM.


----------



## 187_Regal

thank you guys. i enjoyed myself while i was there today until i had to go to work. Not too often a guy throws a little something back to the customers. I think the highlight was seeing bruce crammed in that maseratti.....lol


----------



## DropedLongBed

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 20 2009, 04:44 PM~15415588
> *thank you guys. i enjoyed myself while i was there today until i had to go to work. Not too often a guy throws a little something back to the customers. I think the highlight was seeing bruce crammed in that maseratti.....lol
> *


x2 thanks brian and the rest of the cce crew. chris even did good on the grill. for a company that only cares about selling there product, it was an awful selfish thing to do. lol thanks again everyone :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

they took care of me when i went down i plan on taking another road trip there for the carl casper show for shure


----------



## SwAnGiN88

im running 4 pump setup in my lac. 2 fat boys to the nose,an 2 street pumps to the rear.


----------



## bucky

I lust wanted to say thanks to all the crew at cool cars for what they put on today. Its not that often that the customers get something back and I will say bruce u looked great in that maseratti that's a bad bitch right their !!


----------



## MINT'Z

i wish i would have known about your lil get together i would have waited to take the roadtrip


----------



## stevie d

from the vegas afterhop truck was looking good


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15400487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT JOB CCE!!!!</span></span>
> 
> QUE PASA NORMA??
> 
> <span style=\'color:WHITE\'>CHICHONA :biggrin:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 21 2009, 02:26 AM~15420024
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Wuz up MR. BOLAS PODEROSAS :biggrin:
> :wave:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 20 2009, 07:15 AM~15410605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on some read WTF you know your in the country when you see this shit lol
> *


*OMG.... thAt's some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* I just wanted to say THANKS to EVERYBODY for stoppin by.!!!!! :biggrin: We really APPRECIATE ur Support!!!!!  *


----------



## MINT'Z

looked like fun


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 21 2009, 08:42 AM~15421605
> * I just wanted to say THANKS to EVERYBODY for stoppin by.!!!!!  :biggrin:  We really APPRECIATE ur Support!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it man i had to work


----------



## AUREGAL

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15400487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2009
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Bermuda Triangle

CONGRATS BRUCE :biggrin:2 U & CCE ON YOUR VEGAS HIGHES WORLD HOP.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Oct 25 2009, 03:46 PM~15461779
> *CONGRATS BRUCE :biggrin:2 U & CCE ON YOUR VEGAS HIGHES WORLD HOP.
> *


X2


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

look like y guys got a good time .. datz wuts up .. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2009, 09:05 PM~15416283
> *im running 4 pump setup in my lac. 2 fat boys to the nose,an 2 street pumps to the rear.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Oct 20 2009, 06:14 PM~15416362
> *I lust wanted to say thanks to all the crew at cool cars for what they put on today.  Its not that often that the customers get something back
> *


I agree Thanks for having us over :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Just put in an order with cce. Super strokers all round. All their different size seals and two competition chrome motors. And a new pair of donuts. First time cce buyer. Hope im not disappointed. if not, then adex coming soon!


----------



## juiced88caprice

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 27 2009, 01:21 PM~15480889
> *Just put in an order with cce. Super strokers all round.  All their different size seals and two competition chrome  motors. And a new pair of donuts.  First time cce buyer.  Hope im not disappointed.    if not, then adex coming soon!
> *


you wont be just put the srokers in my car i love them


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 27 2009, 08:23 PM~15484818
> *you wont be just put the srokers in my car i love them
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

hi guys!


----------



## MINT'Z

sup people


----------



## MINT'Z

wheres everybody at


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Wheres erica at ????


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

quite in here latly


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 AM~15754018
> *quite in here latly
> *


Haven't been in the office lately. Been in the shop alot. Hows everybody doin'?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2009, 08:09 AM~15631636
> *Wheres erica at ????
> *


Erica is out till Jan.4. She had a baby recently.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Nov 6 2009, 04:34 AM~15579994
> *hi guys!
> *


Whats up Donnie? Man it's been awhile since I've been in here.


----------



## 187_Regal

do work bruce.......stop playing on the internets all day......


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15754698
> *Haven't been in the office lately. Been in the shop alot. Hows everybody doin'?
> *


just super :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 23 2009, 01:11 PM~15754698
> *Haven't been in the office lately. Been in the shop alot. Hows everybody doin'?
> *


have you been getting my pms?  you still upset?


----------



## MINT'Z

happy thanks giving


----------



## goinlow

Happy Thanksgiving to Team CCE !!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

Thanks to Bryan, Bruce, and Rick at CCE for getting me together on the specialty parts I needed for my new setup. I really appreciate you guys over there. Glad to be back at CCE


----------



## emmy

And we are glad to have you! Miss you all. How was ur Thanksgiving? Tell Lisa we say Hello, and will def. be getting in touch about the windows.
Hope to see you soon



Skunk & Emmy


----------



## Silver

BRUUUUUUUUUUUCE!! What up mane!! Hit me up.


----------



## Team CCE

Happy Hoildays to all. Thanks for your continued support. We look forward to next year being better, hopefully the economy will stay on the rise. Slowly it will come back. We are working on some new stuff for next year stay tuned for updates.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

my set-up.....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Dec 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15924850
> *my set-up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!


CCE would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years  . 

One way for us to show our Appreciation is to give our customers recognition in many possible ways. We recently started a New Section on our Website called ... "SET-UP OF THE MONTH"  . This will feature our products @ all different level... from SHOW QUALITY to UNDER CONSTRUCTION Projects. 

All pictures will be posted on Myspace and Website :biggrin: . Each month we will pick one ride to be feature in our monthly NeWsLeTTEr. This news letter will be sent to our customers All OvEr tHe wOrLd  . 

If you would like to submit your pictures…..please send them to [email protected]. 

Thanks again to all of our CCE Fans from around the WorLd.!!!    
*


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Dec 10 2009, 05:08 PM~15938533
> *
> *


whats up Norma !


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15938688
> *whats up Norma !
> *



*Q'vo Louis :biggrin: Aqui nomas answering some messages.*


----------



## 80GRAND

WELL I AM NOW A CUSTOMER OF CCE AGAINAFTER GOING TO PROHOPPER FOR 1 OF MY RIDES BUT I'VE COME BACK TO CCE SETUP SHOULD HERE AROUND TEUSDAY AND CAR WILL BE CUT BY CHRISTMAS I WILL BE SENDING PICS FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 10 2009, 07:56 PM~15940297
> *WELL I AM NOW A CUSTOMER OF CCE AGAINAFTER GOING TO PROHOPPER FOR 1 OF MY RIDES BUT I'VE COME BACK TO CCE SETUP SHOULD HERE AROUND TEUSDAY AND CAR WILL BE CUT BY CHRISTMAS I WILL BE SENDING PICS FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH
> *


good choice homie !
:thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Dec 9 2009, 02:06 PM~15924850
> *my set-up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey thats nice :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here is a few more pics of the set up.....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

thanx cce... :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 10 2009, 06:56 PM~15940297
> *WELL I AM NOW A CUSTOMER OF CCE AGAINAFTER GOING TO PROHOPPER FOR 1 OF MY RIDES BUT I'VE COME BACK TO CCE SETUP SHOULD HERE AROUND TEUSDAY AND CAR WILL BE CUT BY CHRISTMAS I WILL BE SENDING PICS FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH
> *



*Cool....  I'll be waiting for some pics :biggrin: *


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave:have a safe & happy holiday team CCE


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Dec 10 2009, 04:13 PM~15938591
> *SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!
> CCE would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years  .
> 
> One way for us to show our Appreciation is to give our customers recognition in many possible ways. We recently started a New Section on our Website called ... "SET-UP OF THE MONTH"  . This will feature our products @ all different level... from SHOW QUALITY to  UNDER CONSTRUCTION  Projects.
> 
> All pictures will be posted on Myspace and Website :biggrin: . Each month we will pick one ride to be feature in our monthly NeWsLeTTEr. This news letter will be sent to our customers All OvEr tHe wOrLd  .
> 
> If you would like to submit your pictures…..please send them to [email protected].
> 
> Thanks again to all of our CCE Fans from around the WorLd.!!!
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

lc set up lu daddys.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

rudys set up .. normita lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

import set up.. LC..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WE HAVE BIKES ALSO WIT SET UPS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

MORE CCE SET UPS. FROM LC..


----------



## MINT'Z

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

u guys still selling the powderchrome coils? if not can you get some? i need a pair of 2 ton and some 4 tons as well


----------



## osolo59




----------



## 80GRAND

NO WHERE NEAR BEING DONE BUT YOU CAN HAVE A PEEK (CCE)


----------



## LOWASME

so any CCE $SALE$ going on right now? :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 23 2009, 12:30 PM~16067538
> *
> u guys still selling the powderchrome coils? if not can you get some? i need a pair of 2 ton and some 4 tons as well
> *


??


----------



## MINT'Z

CCE has been quite lately they must be doing big things


----------



## flakes23

Anyone got pics of the polished block's,I keep checking the website but no new pic's???


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Dec 29 2009, 08:22 PM~16125983
> *Anyone got pics of the polished block's,I keep checking the website but no new pic's???
> *


JUST POLISH YOUR OLD BLOCKS WHY NEW ONE'S?????????


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 29 2009, 10:47 AM~16120516
> *CCE has been quite lately they must be doing big things
> *



just closed down for 2weeks for holidays.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

HAPPY NEW YEAR, TEAM CCE


----------



## MINT'Z

happy new year


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 31 2009, 05:28 AM~16142833
> *just closed down for 2weeks  for holidays.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Scientist

heres a few setups with cce pumps


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Mad Scientist_@Jan 3 2010, 07:06 PM~16172118
> *heres a few setups with cce pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LINES BRO


----------



## Mad Scientist

Thanks.


----------



## 85regalrider

hey just want to know what set up to go with from cce ...whats a good 2 pump set up


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Jan 5 2010, 02:12 PM~16190594
> *hey just want to know what set up to go with from cce ...whats a good 2 pump set up
> *


hey homie . the all good is all n you how much you want 2 spend. :biggrin: but if u new wit dros street edition pumps or competi... pumps..


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Jan 5 2010, 01:12 PM~16190594
> *hey just want to know what set up to go with from cce ...whats a good 2 pump set up
> *


*FATBOYS* dont shortchange yourself youll want to upgrade 2 days after you get the street setup go with the best from the start


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Mad Scientist_@Jan 3 2010, 07:06 PM~16172118
> *heres a few setups with cce pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*More pics.... * :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

R.I.P. Kelly Lee Phillips



















At the funeral


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Bout to get that fuerte block with adex dump! Would I need to get longer rods? And could someone help me out on the fittings I need to make it happen....


----------



## MINT'Z

uffin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz good cce.. n normita !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

carl caspers is almost here! tick...tock guys!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jan 18 2010, 04:31 AM~16324112
> *carl caspers is almost here! tick...tock guys!
> *


is there a flyer for this show


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Jan 16 2010, 01:21 AM~16306899
> *Bout to get that fuerte block with adex dump! Would I need to get longer rods?  And could someone help me out on the fittings I need to make it happen....
> *


*
Just give me a call....1 888-266-5969 Ask 4 Norma *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2010, 09:01 AM~16324597
> *is there a flyer for this show
> *


*Here's the link.... *

http://www.carlcasper.com/index.html


----------



## MINT'Z

thanks


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 18 2010, 03:16 AM~16323801
> *watz good cce.. n normita !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Hey.... te llame el viernes, te tengo que preguntar algo...llamame es sobre el "Set-Up of the Month*" :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

http://www.carlcasper.com/lowriders.html


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jan 18 2010, 04:31 AM~16324112
> *carl caspers is almost here! tick...tock guys!
> *



*Hey...TEAM CCE :wave: ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
Last year was a lot of Fun * :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16324880
> *Hey...TEAM CCE :wave:  ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
> Last year was a lot of Fun  :biggrin:
> *


party like its 1999 :run:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Cce carry steel fittings?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Jan 18 2010, 05:55 PM~16329558
> *Cce carry steel fittings?
> *


Most shops carry steel fittings. If your looking at yellow fittings thinking they are brass, they are most likely zinc plated steel, not brass.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16324880
> *Hey...TEAM CCE :wave:  ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
> Last year was a lot of Fun  :biggrin:
> *


ok norma party like its 2010 :run:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Hey...TEAM CCE wave.gif  ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
> Last year was a lot of Fun biggrin.gif  *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16324880
> *Hey...TEAM CCE :wave:  ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
> Last year was a lot of Fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16324880
> *Hey...TEAM CCE :wave:  ....R we Ready 2 Paaaaaaarrrtttyyyyyyyy.????.!!!!!!
> Last year was a lot of Fun  :biggrin:
> *



hell ya!!!!!! bring on patron and yager!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 19 2010, 10:03 AM~16337147
> *ok norma party like its 2010  :run:
> *


*LOL..... that's better :biggrin: 

Hola... :wave: JRO,Travis,Clint,Donnie,Andrew,Mintz,Ruddy,Louis.....!!!!!*


----------



## goinlow

whats up norma !
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz good norma . thanx !! good da we talk 2day :biggrin:  ..


----------



## 80GRAND

NOT DONE YET STILL TO GET TRUNK PAN PANNEL'S DONE AND COVERED BUT IT'S COOMING ALONG THE CCE PUMPS MAKE THE TRUNK LOOK GOOD


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Norma :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 26 2010, 02:03 PM~16416588
> *Norma :biggrin:
> *


yes you are :ugh:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 26 2010, 03:12 PM~16417307
> *yes you are :ugh:
> *


*CALL ME...!!!!! *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 26 2010, 03:14 PM~16417321
> *CALL ME...!!!!!
> *


what should i call you? norma?


----------



## MINT'Z

answer the phone lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 26 2010, 03:16 PM~16417349
> *answer the phone lol
> *




*Funny... *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ESSE... here's the total of the parts that you wanted....

FRONT SET-UP:

-2 fatboy Pumps $329.95/$659.90
-Upgrade to HD Motors $50/$100
-Upgrade to #13 Marzocchis $25/$50
-2 POlished ADEX $549.95/$1099.90
-All fittings for 2 SINGLES DUMP ASSEMBLY W/ADEX .... $252.85
I have to designed a Special Dump Assembly to
Adapt the ADEX.....Alot more $$$$ this way.
Front Set-Up Total -->$2162.65

REAR SET-UP:

-2 fatboy Pumps $329.95/$659.90
- Pumps w/#9Marzocchis $000000000000
-2 Single Dump Assemblies $139.95/$279.90
(this assembly comes with Regular Italian Dumps, 1/4" Competition
Slowdown)
Rear Set-Up Total -->$939.80

$2162.65
+ $ 939.80
-----------------
3102.45 w/NO Cylinders,Cups, 
Solenoids,Hoses,Boxes,etc.....

BUT....if you decide to go with 4 Pump FUERTE....this kit ALREADY comes with #8 fitting,#8 hoses, 1" Special Assembly.This would be ur total...

-4 Pumps Fuerte $2099.95
-Upgrade to HD Motor (2pumps only) $50/$100
-Upgrade to Polished ADEX Dumps (2) $ $549.95/$1099.9
-Special Fitting for ADE for 2 pumps $201.20
 -------------------------
Total-->$3501.05
I know it's 398.6 MORE BUT you get EXTRA PARTS...
Cylinders,Cups,Donuts,All #8 Hoses,SolenoidsBoxe,etc.....

Let me know..... I have everything in stock at the moments. Let me know of you have any questions.....

Thanks,
 Norma  
*


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
Look ESSE......*

CYCLONE BLOCKS









STREET BLOCKS


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> *
> Look ESSE......*
> 
> CYCLONE BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## goinlow

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, CCE_GiRL

hola........


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HeLLo Everybody
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


it's friday...!!!!! *
 :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z

friday means it time to drink


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:wave: HI EVERYONE!!!!! How's all my girls at CCE doing???? Bringing you to the top for all the HATERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice set ups in this thread!


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 29 2010, 08:22 AM~16449565
> *HeLLo Everybody
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> it's friday...!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


Yes indeed but its raining and cant do nothin I rather be driving my Big Rig hauling stuff :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos

i have some questions about a 79 cut that we are building so if someone can get back to me that would be cool. i want to know if a full stack of 4 1/2 ton kool-aid coils is too much spring i have extended the a-arms 1 inch and i am going to run your guys piston pump. the entire frame has been wrapped and i am running 16 inch cylinders in the back!! 10 batteries any tips would help


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD LUCK ON GETTING A FULL STACK OF 4.5'S IN A G-BODY YOU WILL HAVE CUT ATLEAST A 1.5 TURNS OFF AND THEN THEY STILL MIGHT BE TO MUCH WHAT SIZE MOTOR IS IN IT 4.5 TONS ARE A BIT MUCH IN MY OPINION FOR A G-BODY 3-3.5 TON WITH V6 3.5-4 TON V8 JUST ADVICE AND YES IVE BUILT THE STREET HOPPER BEFORE


----------



## javier1966lowcos

WE GOT THEM IN BUT WE HAVE NO PLAY I THINK WE ARE GOING TO CUT THEM AND TRY TO BREAK THEM IN FIRST!!!ITS GOT A V-8


----------



## MINT'Z

get a set of super deep cups that should help without cutting them


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 28 2010, 02:48 PM~16442284
> *
> Look ESSE......
> 
> CYCLONE BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 28 2010, 02:48 PM~16442284
> *
> Look ESSE......
> 
> CYCLONE BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AUREGAL

whats good cce!it been a minute but its almost time for me to order the rest of my parts for my hopper!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Feb 1 2010, 03:03 PM~16478774
> *whats good cce!it been a minute but its almost time for me to order the rest of my parts for my hopper!
> *


sup fool you finaly gunna bring it out dam i only been waiting 2 years  


j/p homie


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT....* :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

Do you have any pics of the polished parts? Blocks,backing plates,etc?Really need to see these so i know what to order.I have heard they look like chrome parts???


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 2 2010, 09:33 PM~16493422
> *Do you have any pics of the polished parts? Blocks,backing plates,etc?Really need to see these so i know what to order.I have heard they look like chrome parts???
> *


*Ok.... I'll work on tha  t. You'll have those pics by tomorrow.  *


----------



## flakes23




----------



## montemanls

got parts today thanks for the quick shipping


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16498936
> *Ok.... I'll work on tha  t. You'll have those pics by tomorrow.
> *


??pics??


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 4 2010, 09:11 PM~16515254
> *??pics??
> *



*Sorry.....I'm working on it* :uh:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
BTW....That was Bruces idea :biggrin: *


----------



## flakes23

nice, What blocks are those? :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wow:


> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 5 2010, 05:18 PM~16523534
> *nice, What blocks are those? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16522832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....That was Bruces idea  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:   :0


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =) 
Thanks for everyone that stopped by the shop and the booth  . 
gReAt turn-out this year  


TEAM CCE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

sweet sucks that i couldent come


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16687766
> *Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Damn look at that girl with the CCE shirt on!! :naughty: :biggrin:*


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 AM~16687766
> *Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =)
> Thanks for everyone that stopped by the shop and the booth  .
> gReAt turn-out this year
> TEAM CCE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now u need tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN so we can keep it going.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16692393
> *Now u need tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN so we can keep it going.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 22 2010, 05:33 PM~16690323
> *Damn look at that girl with the CCE shirt on!!  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *



*lol.... Ur funny* :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 22 2010, 04:33 PM~16690323
> *Damn look at that girl with the CCE shirt on!!  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 5 2010, 02:06 PM~16522832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....That was Bruces idea  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16706391
> *that's how i'd look between your chiches.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

OMG.... Mike NO seas pelado :twak: ....borra eso tonto o si no.... :machinegun: :machinegun: * :machinegun:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16690323
> *Damn look at that girl with the CCE shirt on!!  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


finally something cce might have gotten right..... culos! :cheesy:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL+Feb 22 2010, 01:00 PM~16687766-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =)
> Thanks for everyone that stopped by the shop and the booth  .
> gReAt turn-out this year
> TEAM CCE.....* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo whats up Norma !
> <!--QuoteBegin-mac2lac_@Feb 24 2010, 12:25 AM~16706391
> *that's how i'd look between your chiches.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pumpsndumps




----------



## pumpsndumps

www.myspace.com/djez812


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>TTT...*</span> :biggrin:


----------



## latinxs

Hey you guys dont have a spot on Van Nuys? :wow:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

quick stop n say wats up .. guys...LC


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 26 2010, 11:17 AM~16732536
> *Hey you guys dont have a spot on Van Nuys? :wow:
> *


dont think so they have one in louisville Ky and in vegas somewhere


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 26 2010, 11:50 AM~16732348
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>TTT...</span> :biggrin:
> *


mija where r you .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 22 2010, 01:00 PM~16687766
> *Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =)
> Thanks for everyone that stopped by the shop and the booth  .
> gReAt turn-out this year
> TEAM CCE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


norma is dat you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16786575
> *:biggrin:
> mija where r you .. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Working Rudy working... =)*


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 4 2010, 05:21 PM~16796772
> *
> Working Rudy working... =)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 80GRAND

MY 84 REGAL FEW MORE BUGS TO WORK OUT AND IT WILL BE 100% DONE 

















HERES THE CAR IT'S SELF AND YES IT IS A DAILY DRIVER I'LL BE CALLING CCE FOR NEW WHEELS IN ABOUT A WEEK


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 9 2010, 06:11 PM~16840920
> *MY 84 REGAL FEW MORE BUGS TO WORK OUT AND IT WILL BE 100% DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE CAR IT'S SELF AND YES IT IS A DAILY DRIVER I'LL BE CALLING CCE FOR NEW WHEELS IN ABOUT A WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ..


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 3 2010, 06:19 PM~16786580
> *norma is dat you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn is that really her holding like that :0 ???????????


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16844200
> *damn is that really her holding like that  :0 ???????????
> *


you guys still got the shop ?? i spoke wit one of you guys longtime ago dont know if it was you .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 9 2010, 05:11 PM~16840920
> *MY 84 REGAL FEW MORE BUGS TO WORK OUT AND IT WILL BE 100% DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE CAR IT'S SELF AND YES IT IS A DAILY DRIVER I'LL BE CALLING CCE FOR NEW WHEELS IN ABOUT A WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Cool... Let me know. =)*


----------



## Psycho631

are you getting some more HD Motors in any time soon?


----------



## KDM66

YOUR WEB SITE IS DOWN


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Mar 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16876686
> *YOUR WEB SITE IS DOWN
> *


Looks like it was Hacked!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 AM~16687766
> *Carl Casper show was lots of fun.... =)
> Thanks for everyone that stopped by the shop and the booth  .
> gReAt turn-out this year
> TEAM CCE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16874648
> *are you getting some more HD Motors in any time soon?
> *


x2


----------



## 80GRAND

JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY HEY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stopping by to say hi cce


----------



## MINT'Z

sup yall


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 9 2010, 03:11 PM~16840920
> *MY 84 REGAL FEW MORE BUGS TO WORK OUT AND IT WILL BE 100% DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE CAR IT'S SELF AND YES IT IS A DAILY DRIVER I'LL BE CALLING CCE FOR NEW WHEELS IN ABOUT A WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i got this pumps and it has the the air chuck how much air do i put in the pumps and what does it do


----------



## 80GRAND

dont put any air in it use to release air from the system


----------



## Buster Hyman

you get those HD motors in yet


----------



## lolow64

do you have a piston pump with 1'' block i was thinking about buying your furtre setup can you tell me how much psi that is putting out and if you have a piston piston pump what is the psi on it with and without 1'' block i want my setup to look good do you have any different backing plate then that big cce one i am looking for 4 pumps 12 battery 6 in front 16 in back i just don't know about having 2 big piston pumps and two street pumps next to them so if you can help


----------



## lolow64

if you can help me pm me p.s. tax check burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## 80GRAND

CCE MUST BE BUSY NOBODY HAS CHIMED IN LATLEY BUT BIG SHOUT OUT TO COOLCARS ANY WAY.....HEY NORMA LET KNOW ABOUT THE PICS I SENT YOU FOR SETUP OF MONTH THANKS


----------



## lolow64




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by lolow64_@Mar 18 2010, 11:55 PM~16932508
> *if you can help me pm me p.s. tax check burning a hole in my pocket
> *


call ask for bruce if hes busy leave a message hell get back to you and get you right


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

bruce is out of shop for a bit but chris or emily or norma will help ya out.... aint been on much big things happening for 2010 keepin us buisey.


----------



## MINT'Z

spring is here whoohoo


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 21 2010, 04:07 PM~16953318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks good bro


----------



## RIDDLA

TTT


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Schimel750

just stoppin by reppin for cce. hey norma! jeremy from chattanooga, ordered fatboy and springs a month or so ago. 

i think they took down your big statue by the water you took pictures with haha!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 21 2010, 04:08 PM~16953322
> *looks good bro
> *


thanx homie .. dats wats up


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Hey what size it that air valve on that fuerte block? Got mine in but with no air valve. I'm guessing I order that separate. ..


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 23 2010, 03:07 PM~16974664
> *Hey what size it that air valve  on that fuerte block?  Got mine in but with no air valve. I'm guessing I order that separate. ..
> *



its 1/4 inch and we got em in stock


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 23 2010, 04:07 PM~16974664
> *Hey what size it that air valve  on that fuerte block?  Got mine in but with no air valve. I'm guessing I order that separate. ..
> *


put a plug in it you dont need to use it anyway


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *


big things :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *


wtf u better call


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *



gospel........you cant hate on cars without weight........ :0


----------



## MINT'Z

hey bruce  dont be hatin :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 11:40 PM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *


Glad to see things are working out for you homie. you have been in our prayers bro. God bless. see you soon. thanks for the welder. let me now when you think we can talk about the other stuff.Jaz is on my ass LOL. thanks again.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17039777
> *Whats up everybody? As always we appreciate the support. I have had some big things goin' on for me, thats why I haven't been around. Had to relocate to take care of our other wharehouse. I'll be on the west coast more now. Next year should have a couple ready, as long as things go right. Will see what they think on the streets  Got a couple street cars gettin' ready. We still got our lowrider tour vehicles, but were gonna bring some to the streets to :biggrin: Hope they ready for some non-weighted cars. Just power uffin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## lolow64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz

THANK YOU NORMA HIT EM HYDRAULICS TOOK CARE OF ME WITH MY 3 PUMP FAT BOY SET UP CANT WAIT TO INSTALL IT RIGHT AFTER PAINT





























WILL SEND PICS OF SET UP WHEN DONE


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Want to place an order, but I want them shipped to my work since I'm not home until late. You guys have any other way to order online so I can get them shipped to where I'm at?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 6 2010, 01:31 AM~17109059
> *Want to place an order, but I want them shipped to my work since I'm not home until late. You guys have any other way to order online so I can get them shipped to where I'm at?
> *



call the shop ask for norma she will help ya


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Apr 6 2010, 06:47 PM~17115896
> *call the shop ask for norma she will help ya
> *


Yeah, I think I talked to her earlier, 2 wk wait on motors.


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 30 2010, 01:23 PM~17045299
> *gospel........you cant hate on cars without weight........ :0
> *


dont hate on cars that got weight cars doing real inches got weight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP CCE ........HEY NORMA ANY WORD ABOUT MY SETUP OF THE MONTH YET JUST WONDERING HAVEN'T HERD FROM YOU LET ME KNOW


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2010, 07:25 AM~17042418
> *wtf u better call
> *


you better answer :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 30 2010, 01:23 PM~17045299
> *gospel........you cant hate on cars without weight........ :0
> *


I ain't hatin', I'm just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2010, 12:53 PM~17122493
> *I ain't hatin', I'm just sayin'  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

whats up bruce!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17122525
> *:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> whats up bruce!
> *


Get to work Russ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 19 2010, 09:21 PM~16941031
> *call ask for bruce if hes busy leave a message hell get back to you and get you right
> *



Ask for me Im in the office from noon to one ask for Clint!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 7 2010, 01:15 PM~17123162
> *Ask for me Im in the office from noon to one ask for Clint!
> *



:biggrin: get to work!

you too bruce!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2010, 01:33 PM~17122831
> *Get to work Russ!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 7 2010, 02:15 PM~17123162
> *Ask for me Im in the office from noon to one ask for Clint!
> *



hey f*cker.......pm me your number......


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Apr 3 2010, 12:29 AM~17082399
> *THANK YOU NORMA HIT EM HYDRAULICS TOOK CARE OF ME WITH MY 3 PUMP FAT BOY SET UP CANT WAIT TO INSTALL IT RIGHT AFTER PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL SEND PICS OF SET UP WHEN DONE
> *


*
Cool.... :biggrin: I'll be waiting for those pics.  *


----------



## MINT'Z

whats up norma 
you getting a chance to relax yet


----------



## 187_Regal

found this......


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 7 2010, 07:47 AM~17120905
> *WHAT UP CCE ........HEY NORMA ANY WORD ABOUT MY SETUP OF THE MONTH YET JUST WONDERING HAVEN'T HERD FROM YOU LET ME KNOW
> *



*I have to ask u something....call me *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Apr 6 2010, 07:47 PM~17115896
> *call the shop ask for norma she will help ya
> *




*I'm here from 9:00 to 6:00.....I'll be more happy to help you. :biggrin: *


----------



## 7231981

hey norma can you or chris get me a price on two more fuerte pumps ,jus pm me.dont really needem but i think it would look good too have three fuertes in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 7 2010, 04:25 PM~17124817
> *whats up norma
> you getting a chance to relax yet
> *




*yeah....finally :uh: *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

QUICK STOP N SAY WATZ UP CCE. N OFCOURSE PA TI ALSO NORMITA .... :biggrin: :biggrin: WHERE IS MY SHIRT :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Bye gtg...see ya tomorrow..!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2010, 02:40 PM~17124923
> *found this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that day. Everybody was scared to hop a single pump until I bent the upper control arm mounting bars. Then they wanted to pull up that elco :roflmao: :roflmao: like that was even close to the same. We don't use extra weight. Funny how that worked, I've heard people on the videos like"we'll hop anybody, anywhere" apperently not that day :nosad: :dunno: Then during the last hop someone decided to push the back of the truck down and hold it until it stuck. Thats not cool. I would never touch someones ride when they're not lookin'. Disrespectful that is.


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:42 PM~17124942
> *
> I have to ask u something....call me
> *


I'LL TRY TO CALL YOU THURSDAY MORNING IF NOT YOU CAN CALL ME ANYTIME I'LL PM YOU MY # JUST INCASE I FORGET


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2010, 02:27 PM~17123728
> *hey f*cker.......pm me your number......
> *



:0 what? you dont know? its 1-800-clint "mutha f**kin" perkins!!!!!!!!!!!
damn russ thought you knew lol :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 22 2010, 01:38 PM~16962114
> *just stoppin by reppin for cce. hey norma! jeremy from chattanooga, ordered fatboy and springs a month or so ago.
> 
> i think they took down your big statue by the water you took pictures with haha!
> *



*Oh Nooo really...??? :0 Why..??? I'm going to miss him' :happysad: LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Apr 8 2010, 07:32 AM~17131982
> *:0 what? you dont know? its 1-800-clint "mutha f**kin" perkins!!!!!!!!!!!
> damn russ thought you knew lol :biggrin:
> *


AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......now i remember........LOL that was hilarious.....


----------



## ski187ttle

whats up with the website?


EDIT*** It's working now...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Apr 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17125137
> *QUICK STOP N SAY WATZ UP CCE. N OFCOURSE PA TI ALSO NORMITA ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHERE IS MY SHIRT :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



nice to meet ya hope to see ya at some more shows!  

post them pics u took with us up.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

THE CCE CREW N THE LC CREW.. REPRESENTING N TAMPA. GOOD SHOW YOU GUYS GOT SOME GOOD SHIT..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Apr 13 2010, 07:42 PM~17182887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CCE CREW N THE LC CREW.. REPRESENTING N TAMPA. GOOD SHOW YOU GUYS GOT SOME GOOD SHIT..
> *


*
WOW.... Cool :biggrin: Thanks for the Love  *


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2010, 05:59 PM~17125718
> *I remember that day. Everybody was scared to hop a single pump until I bent the upper control arm mounting bars. Then they wanted to pull up that elco  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like that was even close to the same. We don't use extra weight. Funny how that worked, I've heard people on the videos like"we'll hop anybody, anywhere" apperently not that day  :nosad:  :dunno: Then during the last hop someone decided to push the back of the truck down and hold it until it stuck. Thats not cool. I would never touch someones ride when they're not lookin'. Disrespectful that is.
> *





Preach my friend! There are alot of disrespectful people out there!


----------



## emmy

CCE Has motors in stock!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
hELLo...

Just want to inform you that we have our <span style=\'color:blue\'>Competition Motors IN-StOcK NOW..!!!! I dont know when are we gonna get the HD's ....I'll let you guys know as soon as I find out.  Have a gReAt Day..!! Call me to order  :biggrin: 



Thanks, 

NoRmItA :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 7 2010, 02:27 PM~17123728
> *hey f*cker.......pm me your number......
> *



Now you have my number yet no call? HMMM


----------



## ratfink ben

Chris thanks for everything this week i got the whammy put back together last night and it works great . The # 9 head was the way to go. Ill show you saturday if you're at Rallys.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzz up cce.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE_CRUCK

New to site and hydraulics. Just recieved my CCE Turbine 2/4 kit has comp motors italian dumps parker slow downs and check valves and what not, just wondering what everyone recommends for batteries for this set up? I have a pretty small vehicle was thinking about running two kinetik HC1400, been told I should run the 1800s though, so any input would be great.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by THE_CRUCK_@Apr 18 2010, 04:16 PM~17228557
> *New to site and hydraulics. Just recieved my CCE Turbine 2/4 kit has comp motors italian dumps parker slow downs and check valves and what not, just wondering what everyone recommends for batteries for this set up? I have a pretty small vehicle was thinking about running two kinetik HC1400, been told I should run the 1800s though, so any input would be great.
> *


what are you trying to do with the car and what kind of car is it


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by THE_CRUCK_@Apr 18 2010, 03:16 PM~17228557
> *New to site and hydraulics. Just recieved my CCE Turbine 2/4 kit has comp motors italian dumps parker slow downs and check valves and what not, just wondering what everyone recommends for batteries for this set up? I have a pretty small vehicle was thinking about running two kinetik HC1400, been told I should run the 1800s though, so any input would be great.
> *



good choice on agm batteries... but at cce we have run both kinetic agms and xspower agm and xs wins hands down hers the site

www.xspowerbatteries.com


----------



## THE_CRUCK

Just the basics with the set up, Like front/back, sides, 3 wheel. No hopping. Vehicle is a 96 Suzuki X-90. Was on air for the past 10 years, decided it was time for a change.


----------



## MINT'Z

post up some pics whats an x90


----------



## THE_CRUCK

http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2009/Sev...es/IMG_5354.htm

This is what it looks like right now. Still need to finish the frame work and install the juice set up. In pic it's about 2 1/2 inches from laying. Was cut to lay 17's I'm cutting it to lay 20's.


----------



## maniac13

hay can you send me a 3 three switch diagram for the F,B,P kit?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE_CRUCK_@Apr 18 2010, 01:16 PM~17228557
> *New to site and hydraulics. Just recieved my CCE Turbine 2/4 kit has comp motors italian dumps parker slow downs and check valves and what not, just wondering what everyone recommends for batteries for this set up? I have a pretty small vehicle was thinking about running two kinetik HC1400, been told I should run the 1800s though, so any input would be great.
> *


I personally recomend XS power over kinetik. Way better, and a three year free replacement. We have had ours for dam near three years in the single pump hopper, with no problems. We just loaded the radical with them, WOW what a difference. The dancer has the kinetik hc2400, they don't last at all. If that ain't a good test I don't know what is. Not to mention 1 of the hc2400's went bad after a couple shows, took 6 months to warranty. Then discharge really fast, not nearly as much power as the XS power. You could leave a fully charged XS power battery on the shelf for up to a year and still crank over an engine. Try that with a kinetik. uffin: Oh, as far as the number of batteries, it really depends how fast you want it to move.


----------



## THE_CRUCK

Thanks for the help, looked at the XS power they are actually more affordable than kinetik as well. I don't want it too fast, think I'm going to go with two see how it it, can always add a third in later if needed. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by THE_CRUCK_@Apr 19 2010, 01:21 AM~17233521
> *http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2009/Sev...es/IMG_5354.htm
> 
> This is what it looks like right now. Still need to finish the frame work and install the juice set up. In pic it's about 2 1/2 inches from laying. Was cut to lay 17's I'm cutting it to lay 20's.
> *


humm interesting choice of rides to hook up i kinda like it not stock cause there chick rides but they don't look half bad hooked up


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 19 2010, 04:09 PM~17239625
> *I personally recomend XS power over kinetik. Way better, and a three year free replacement. We have had ours for dam near three years in the single pump hopper, with no problems. We just loaded the radical with them, WOW what a difference. The dancer has the kinetik hc2400, they don't last at all. If that ain't a good test I don't know what is. Not to mention 1 of the hc2400's went bad after a couple shows, took 6 months to warranty. Then discharge really fast, not nearly as much power as the XS power. You could leave a fully charged XS power battery on the shelf for up to a year and still crank over an engine. Try that with a kinetik.    uffin: Oh, as far as the number of batteries, it really depends how fast you want it to move.
> *


sup bruce!!!


----------



## nueve5

wat model xs batteries do u recommend i have two comp pumps


----------



## 80GRAND

what up CCE are these xs batts the same size as a groupe 31 cuase im thinking about changing up for next year but dont wont to re do my batt rack


----------



## 80GRAND

NEVER MIND I LOOKED UP


----------



## "G-Money"

any word on pre cut springs getting in?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> any word on pre cut springs getting in?
> [/b]


*

They should be here either today or tomorrow  . I'll let you guys know as soon as we get them  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by maniac13_@Apr 19 2010, 02:33 PM~17237719
> *hay can you send me a 3 three switch diagram for the F,B,P kit?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz up cce.. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Why is shipping so much off of the website? I need some switch wire and I know damn well that its not going to cost $20 to ship to Cincinnati.

When are you going to get your precut 2 tons back in stock?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2010, 08:04 PM~17297667
> *Why is shipping so much off of the website? I need some switch wire and I know damn well that its not going to cost $20 to ship to Cincinnati.
> 
> When are you going to get your precut 2 tons back in stock?
> *


that is the only downfall that 20 dollar shipping for a 5 dollar part but its good if you buying up to 300then after that its free anyway


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 5 2010, 03:06 PM~16522832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....That was Bruces idea  :biggrin:
> *


Do you still carry these polished parts, I dont see them on the website anymore?


----------



## bigbody93

I have a ? i got a #13 gear on a comp pump from a friend & want to know how many batts do i need right now i have 6 thanks.


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 26 2010, 07:43 AM~17303939
> *I have a ? i got a #13 gear on a comp pump from a friend & want to know how many batts do i need right now i have 6 thanks.
> *



10 PLUS


----------



## rollmodel

I run 4 13 gears in my dancer it has 16 batteries and is wired 96 volts works fine! 8 batteries will work with a 13


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2010, 07:04 PM~17297667
> *Why is shipping so much off of the website? I need some switch wire and I know damn well that its not going to cost $20 to ship to Cincinnati.
> 
> When are you going to get your precut 2 tons back in stock?
> *



The two tons are in stock!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 26 2010, 07:43 AM~17303939
> *I have a ? i got a #13 gear on a comp pump from a friend & want to know how many batts do i need right now i have 6 thanks.
> *


Be careful what size plumbing you use. If it's to small, with a #13 you may have trouble with motors building heat fast. Careful on that switch. I feel thats a bit to big of a gear for that block myself. It will be snappy as hell, but thats alot of oil to push thru a 3/8 hole uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Also oil, I recommend using hydraulic oil no thicker that ISO 32. Thick oil makes it hard on the pump to uffin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17304763
> *Also oil, I recommend using hydraulic oil no thicker that ISO 32. Thick oil makes it hard on the pump to  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 PM~17242605
> *sup bruce!!!
> *


Whatz up, hows the ride lookin?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2010, 05:22 PM~17309563
> *Whatz up, hows the ride lookin?
> *


DUSTY!! lol got some cars in that wanted juice so i put it on hold.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 19 2010, 10:03 PM~17243836
> *wat model xs batteries do u recommend i have two comp pumps
> *


The ones I like to use are the D3100, but thats for competition hoppin'. You could probably run something smaller. Depend how much you want to play with it, and how much room your workin with. We have used a few of the other sizes for car audio, and engine. Chris uses on for his lac that has 6 compressors for air ride, plus some music in it. I believe it the D3400 with stock alternator, and It was a huge improvement. He's still gonna do alternator upgrade, more sound equipment to come. Voltage stays up around 12 with everything runnin'. Thats alot of amperage draw, caddy's use alot just stock let along 6 compressors and music and tv's, etc. All that on 1 battery  uffin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17309708
> *The ones I like to use are the D3100, but thats for competition hoppin'. You could probably run something smaller. Depend how much you want to play with it, and how much room your workin with. We have used a few of the other sizes for car audio, and engine. Chris uses on for his lac that has 6 compressors for air ride, plus some music in it. I believe it the D3400 with stock alternator, and It was a huge improvement. He's still gonna do alternator upgrade, more sound equipment to come. Voltage stays up around 12 with everything runnin'. Thats alot of amperage draw, caddy's use alot just stock let along 6 compressors and music and tv's, etc. All that on 1 battery    uffin:
> *


i guess your on vegs time now huh


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 26 2010, 05:38 PM~17309724
> *i guess your on vegs time now huh
> *


Yup, gettin' ready to call it a day. Thought I would take a peak see what was up uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 26 2010, 05:26 PM~17309599
> *DUSTY!! lol got some cars in that wanted juice so i put it on hold.
> *


I hear that, gotta make that money uffin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17309774
> *Yup, gettin' ready to call it a day. Thought I would take a peak see what was up  uffin:
> *


must be nice its riny as hell cant even work on the ride


----------



## 80GRAND

whats crackin CCE bringin you to the top


----------



## LOWASME

Yo, I just got this off of Ebay. 

Its got a 3-pump CCE set-up in rear.

need some on the wiring :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17312970


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:27 AM~17304726
> *Be careful what size plumbing you use. If it's to small, with a #13 you may have trouble with motors building heat fast. Careful on that switch. I feel thats a bit to big of a gear for that block myself. It will be snappy as hell, but thats alot of oil to push thru a 3/8 hole  uffin:
> *


i said the samething to him i'll go with the#9 gear thanks


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 19 2010, 04:09 PM~17239625
> *I personally recomend XS power over kinetik. Way better, and a three year free replacement. We have had ours for dam near three years in the single pump hopper, with no problems. We just loaded the radical with them, WOW what a difference. The dancer has the kinetik hc2400, they don't last at all. If that ain't a good test I don't know what is. Not to mention 1 of the hc2400's went bad after a couple shows, took 6 months to warranty. Then discharge really fast, not nearly as much power as the XS power. You could leave a fully charged XS power battery on the shelf for up to a year and still crank over an engine. Try that with a kinetik.    uffin: Oh, as far as the number of batteries, it really depends how fast you want it to move.
> *


How much they cost?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Apr 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17300726
> *Do you still carry these polished parts, I dont see them on the website anymore?
> *


*
What r u looking 4.??? Just call me....*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Apr 30 2010, 09:19 AM~17349964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't know Bonified Customs was still around.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

GOD NORMA !!!!! NO SHIRT AGAIN :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Apr 30 2010, 04:03 PM~17352993
> *GOD NORMA !!!!! NO SHIRT AGAIN :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



*LOL..... Que no viste que le puse yo ahi .... Whiiiiiiite ShiiiRRRRt..... y NO te la mandaron  . Pinche CaBrOnEs :happysad: Ahorita les voy a dar unas nalgadas pa' que se les quite....jajajajaja :biggrin: jk 

Te lo prometo...... Pa' la siguiente  *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Apr 30 2010, 02:43 PM~17353312
> *
> LOL..... Que no viste que le puse yo ahi .... Whiiiiiiite ShiiiRRRRt..... y NO te la mandaron  . Pinche CaBrOnEs :happysad:  Ahorita les voy a dar unas nalgadas pa' que se les quite....jajajajaja :biggrin: jk
> 
> Te lo prometo...... Pa' la siguiente
> *


 :0 Tu hablas espanglish .... I should of stopped by your guys booth on that carl casper show , But wasnt there for very long .


----------



## MINT'Z

say what


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Apr 30 2010, 05:43 PM~17353312
> *
> LOL..... Que no viste que le puse yo ahi .... Whiiiiiiite ShiiiRRRRt..... y NO te la mandaron  . Pinche CaBrOnEs :happysad:  Ahorita les voy a dar unas nalgadas pa' que se les quite....jajajajaja :biggrin: jk
> 
> Te lo prometo...... Pa' la siguiente
> *


well la siguiente es this week .. :biggrin: :biggrin: need 2 call me i got i big order.. :biggrin:


----------



## maladora

when are the hd motors going to be back in stock?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by maladora_@May 4 2010, 06:16 PM~17390023
> *when are the hd motors going to be back in stock?
> *



*
Next Week :biggrin: *


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO CCE I LOVE THAT NEWSLETTER THAT SETUP OF THE IS TIGHT ........THANKS AGAIN NORMA


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17309804
> *must be nice its riny as hell cant even work on the ride
> *


Don't have to really watch the weather out here, it's always the same. Hot and sunny :biggrin: Not much rain. Windy now and then though.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 03:24 PM~17332926
> *How much they cost?
> *


Which size?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 30 2010, 08:07 AM~17350309
> *I didn't know Bonified Customs was still around.
> *


Oh yea. Daves good people. Nice work and good to do business with :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by maladora_@May 4 2010, 04:16 PM~17390023
> *when are the hd motors going to be back in stock?
> *


Don't have exact date


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 5 2010, 09:44 AM~17398501
> *
> 
> Next Week :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 5 2010, 11:52 AM~17398588
> *HELLO  CCE I LOVE THAT NEWSLETTER THAT SETUP OF THE IS TIGHT ........THANKS AGAIN NORMA
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 5 2010, 03:00 PM~17399688
> *Don't have to really watch the weather out here, it's always the same. Hot and sunny :biggrin: Not much rain. Windy now and then though.
> *



HEY BRUCE!!!!!


----------



## AndrewH

Hey CCE, I am wondering if you could sell me a piston backing plate, with no CCE logo? Nothing against CCE, I use alot of your stuff,but I run lots of custom parts and other brands with no branding, could you let me know if we could work somthing out?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17367594
> *say what
> *


That i didnt know there was a hispanic female working there. & i went to that carl casper show in louiville , But didnt go to any vendors


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 5 2010, 02:18 PM~17400899
> *HEY BRUCE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 5 2010, 08:54 PM~17404857
> *That i didnt know there was a hispanic female working there. & i went to that carl casper show in louiville , But didnt go to any vendors
> *


Yes, there are two. Three guys to :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 5 2010, 02:24 PM~17400959
> *Hey CCE, I am wondering if you could sell me a piston backing plate, with no CCE logo? Nothing  against CCE, I use alot of your stuff,but I run lots of custom parts and other brands with no branding, could you let me know if we could work somthing out?
> *


I will find out for you uffin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 6 2010, 11:51 AM~17409856
> *Yes, there are two.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

what up cce


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17409856
> *Yes, there are two. Three guys to  :biggrin:
> *


*
I'm Normita....La MaS BoNiTA...  LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 7 2010, 10:05 AM~17418832
> *
> I'm Normita....La MaS BoNiTA...    LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Entonces la otra se llama Federica ? O que onda ? jk :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2010, 06:47 AM~17441108
> *:0  Entonces la otra se llama Federica ? O que onda ? jk :biggrin:
> *


*FEDERICA......LA MAS RICA? O QUE? HI NORMA I WILL BE CALLING YOU TODAY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## MINT'Z

can i get a birthday discount lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2010, 07:47 AM~17441108
> *:0  Entonces la otra se llama Federica ? O que onda ? jk :biggrin:
> *



*LOL... 2 fUNNY *:roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 10 2010, 08:15 AM~17441218
> *FEDERICA......LA MAS RICA? O QUE? HI NORMA I WILL BE CALLING YOU TODAY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

LOL....IDK about Federica.... 

C/S pero Aqui me tienes como novia de RaNchO....lol :biggrin: . cALL me  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17458920
> *can i get a birthday discount lol
> *



*I can always try....  What r u lookin 4?????  *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 12 2010, 05:41 PM~17467712
> *
> I can always try....   What r u lookin 4?????
> *


another fatboy


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 12 2010, 02:32 PM~17467611
> *LOL... 2 fUNNY :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* fRiDaY..!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Jus got my cylinder rebuild hit the other day and jus about to install my 3rd CCE pump in the cutlass I love my fat boy and jus picked up another one :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up homie


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzz up cce :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin: 
hey norma


----------



## 187_Regal

You should get clint to bring over one of those pickup trucks!









Alright guys the hotel info

Fern Valley Hotel and Conference
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville Ky,40213

(502)964-3311

Ask for shannon first otherwise just make it at the front desk, your with the individuals picnic.

The rate is locked at 72.00 [/size][/color]
We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## gold cutt 84

how is it looking on getting some super deep cups. il b in kentucky on saturday for the picnic?


----------



## 187_Regal

Thanks again to COOL CARS for the donation for the picnic. You guys really came through. On behalf on INDIVIDUALS, i say thank you for your continued support.


----------



## MINT'Z

what brand are your accumalators


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 25 2010, 07:14 PM~17603395
> *what brand are your accumalators
> *


all it says on them is-integral accumulator V 0.32 L PS 138 bar ts 80degree C
032-1515-734-511 N2-gas 17.6 BAR


----------



## Team CCE

To be completely honest, they come in a big ass unmarked crate uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17610344
> *To be completely honest, they come in a big ass unmarked crate  uffin:
> *


gET BACK TO WORK...cHUIPPER


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 26 2010, 01:49 PM~17610344
> *To be completely honest, they come in a big ass unmarked crate  uffin:
> *


so your not sure what brand are they parkers


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## S.A.S

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17610922
> *gET BACK TO WORK...cHUIPPER
> *



Shit its not like you are doing anything! LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, rollmodel

you dont even need to be talkin about someone not working....lol....


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup cce


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*See YA' @ the PiCNiC..!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 27 2010, 11:34 AM~17621734
> *Shit its not like you are doing anything! LOL
> *


you either big boy..no **** :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@May 27 2010, 12:09 PM~17622030
> *sup cce
> *


sup Mr Tucker


----------



## flakes23

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@May 31 2010, 12:14 AM~17650171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats this going in


----------



## flakes23

LS


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2010, 01:13 PM~17633026
> *sup Mr Tucker
> *


been a while hey.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@May 30 2010, 09:14 PM~17650171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice! Looks real good all shined up :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Carlton, whats up? How you been?


----------



## Classic Customs

bruce. who is using these in a hopper. the statts look nice

Distributor for XS Power Batteries, the best battery money can buy
www.xspowerbatteries.com


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, CCE_GiRL

thanks for the water doll, your husband must be a nice guy!!!! hey dont forget me on those pics when you get some time......i would appreciate it!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 1 2010, 11:18 AM~17664355
> *bruce. who is using these in a hopper. the statts look nice
> 
> Distributor for XS Power Batteries, the best battery money can buy
> www.xspowerbatteries.com
> *


We have been using them for a couple years now. Can be shipped to. We offer discounts to lowriders because of quanity. I can do 30% off MSRP with large orders. Most of the time free shipping to. Depends on the size of order uffin: Made a HUGE difference in the truck hoppers, between the batteries and the HD motors :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## flakes23

Can you pm me my cost on the xspower batts?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

......... :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

whos black 63?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 1 2010, 12:30 PM~17664994
> *whos black 63?
> *


Thats John from BYB. Backyard Bangers CC


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 1 2010, 01:37 PM~17664538
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, CCE_GiRL
> 
> thanks for the water doll, your husband must be a nice guy!!!! hey dont forget me on those pics when you get some time......i would appreciate it!
> *



*
Nice & .....Lucky  LOL .... :biggrin: jk. I'll get those pics pics 4 u.  *


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17665177
> *Thats John from BYB. Backyard Bangers CC
> *




DAMN BRUCE YOU WAS KILLIN THE BUMPER ON THE TRUCK!!!!!! WAS GOOD SEEIN YOU ILL BE YOUR WAY BEFORE YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wanted to thank cce for the motors they worked great. Good to see bruce back in town for a minute. Trucks were working good as usual. Keep up the good work fellas and ladies.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

NICE PICS LOOK LIKE LOYALTY FROM JERSEY DID THEIR THING AGAIN  DATZ WATZ UP LOYALTY.. :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:biggrin:  GOOD 2 THE CCE TEAM ALSO..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 1 2010, 09:49 PM~17669246
> *NICE PICS LOOK LIKE LOYALTY FROM JERSEY DID THEIR THING AGAIN  DATZ WATZ UP LOYALTY.. :biggrin:
> *



*Yeah....they did great  . We hope you see YOU here nExt yEaR  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17668894
> *Wanted to thank cce for the motors they worked great. Good to see bruce back in town for a minute. Trucks were working good as usual. Keep up the good work fellas and ladies.
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 1 2010, 12:27 PM~17664972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... :biggrin:
> *


good pics!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17668894
> *Wanted to thank cce for the motors they worked great. Good to see bruce back in town for a minute. Trucks were working good as usual. Keep up the good work fellas and ladies.
> *


Good seeing everybody, great weekend all in all. A bit to humid for me. I guess I'm use to the weather out here. green truck did good, but the yellow truck wasn't cooperating. You'll have that sometimes uffin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jun 1 2010, 06:47 PM~17668551
> *DAMN BRUCE YOU WAS KILLIN THE BUMPER ON THE TRUCK!!!!!! WAS GOOD SEEIN YOU ILL BE YOUR WAY BEFORE YOU KNOW IT!
> *


Green truck was back to workin' good, it was fun :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 2 2010, 11:46 AM~17675269
> *Good seeing everybody, great weekend all in all. A bit to humid for me. I guess I'm use to the weather out here. green truck did good, but the yellow truck wasn't cooperating. You'll have that sometimes  uffin:  uffin:
> *


good seeing you bruce! maybe next time we can toss back a couple more drinks.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 2 2010, 12:20 PM~17675472
> *good seeing you bruce! maybe next time we can toss back a couple more drinks.
> *


Shoot, we did drink alot more than I usually do. Which ain't much. LOL Good seeing you guys to. maybe I can find a sponcer on a plane ticket to chicago next :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

I drank like 4-5 corona's, thats alot for me :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 2 2010, 12:30 PM~17675561
> *Shoot, we did drink alot more than I usually do. Which ain't much. LOL Good seeing you guys to. maybe I can find a sponcer on a plane ticket to chicago next  :biggrin:
> *


let me know i c what i can do! :biggrin: man we killd 42 coors lights and 18 of coronas. :barf: good little vacation though.. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 2 2010, 12:51 PM~17675761
> *let me know i c what i can do! :biggrin:  man we killd 42 coors lights and 18 of coronas. :barf: good little vacation though.. :biggrin:
> *


definately had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17672862
> *
> Yeah....they did great  . We hope you see YOU here nExt yEaR
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 2 2010, 11:37 AM~17674210
> *good pics!
> *



*Thank u.... thanks u.... * :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## timlemos




----------



## LAK ATTACK

It was cool meeting you guys at the Dropfest show last weekend.  


TTT for CCE.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

CCE doing it trucks looking good guys but can you PM me a price on a set of 1 ton full stack coils thanks to 55806 duluth Minnesota


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 
yes sir 8 pm this tue going to be a big one black magic = kool-aid-stacklife-good times-big al- san diego- lancaster-frank hydros-spike-bear-switchman torres empire-pro hoppers- hellfydronics-getting hit-o-hitting hard customs pull up or shut up night this tue at koolaid shop in door hopping only check your people no problems please let do this all summer no hating only hopping music food ladies always men too 8.00 pm this tue. dont be late or be late it ok all night obey the cops if they come please throw your trash in can not on thee ground bottle etc. thank u have a great time koolaid also special guest mad mike vida mtv skaters koolaid quad riders show cars promoters for new places too hop also pilot for new tv show on lowriding bring your cars fast on slow bikes welcome also that right buck? have a nice dat koolaid coils said it
--------------------


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 8 2010, 07:27 AM~17725844
> *CCE doing it trucks looking good guys but can you PM me a price on a set of 1 ton full stack coils thanks to 55806 duluth Minnesota
> *


PM sent uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 5 2010, 06:25 AM~17701799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set-up! Love the color too. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Jun 5 2010, 10:08 PM~17706307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you take care of your ride real good. Nice to see that some people still take pride in what they have. Looks good homie uffin: Three years and going


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jun 8 2010, 07:14 AM~17725322
> *It was cool meeting you guys at the Dropfest show last weekend.
> TTT for CCE.
> *



Had a blast Your Caddys Looked good!!! Keep it up!


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17669246
> *NICE PICS LOOK LIKE LOYALTY FROM JERSEY DID THEIR THING AGAIN  DATZ WATZ UP LOYALTY.. :biggrin:
> *


you know those cce guys spank my ass.... i only win on a technicality... those trucks work... big ups to cce... whats up bruce? how you??????????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 8 2010, 06:45 PM~17730643
> *Nice set-up! Love the color too. uffin:  uffin:
> *


Thanks bro I love my car and love my pumps :biggrin: and the trucks did badass at backbumper good to see em out and the new decal on them jus sets it off :cheesy:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 8 2010, 11:11 PM~17733378
> *you know those cce guys spank my ass.... i only win on a technicality... those trucks work... big ups to cce... whats up bruce? how you??????????
> *



Bruce has put alot of time in those trucks, thats why they work the way they do! But your Cutty is nasty! Keep it up!


----------



## MUFASA

:wave: SUP BRUCE.....WAS COOL KICKN IT W YOU ON SUNDAY


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*JuNe NeWsLeTTeR...  *


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 11 2010, 02:02 PM~17759832
> *JuNe NeWsLeTTeR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 8 2010, 09:11 PM~17733378
> *you know those cce guys spank my ass.... i only win on a technicality... those trucks work... big ups to cce... whats up bruce? how you??????????
> *


Please, That cutty is puttin' work! Must have put some HD motors or some Fuerte pumps in it :biggrin: Glad to see you guys mad it out, it was a good time. Yellow truck was a little off, normally it doesn't get stuck. It's been a little sensitive lately from what I've been told. It's so vertical, if the ground ain't just right it stays. Clint had it workin' it's ass off at the shop during photo shoot, comin' back down everytime, even liftin' the rear tires off the ground


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 11 2010, 09:42 AM~17759149
> *Bruce has put alot of time in those trucks, thats why they work the way they do! But your Cutty is nasty! Keep it up!
> *


I can appreciate that credit, but you have been on them to these dayz :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 11 2010, 10:34 AM~17759559
> *:wave: SUP BRUCE.....WAS COOL KICKN IT W YOU ON SUNDAY
> *


Definately, always good to be able to put a face to a sceen name uffin: Nice ride also, REAL clean. Glad I got to see it in person. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 11 2010, 04:00 PM~17762342
> *Definately, always good to be able to put a face to a sceen name  uffin: Nice ride also, REAL clean. Glad I got to see it in person. Nice job :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 5 2010, 08:25 AM~17701799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## Psycho631

whats up with these HD Motors? Its crusing time and I sure would like to try one out :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Team CCE will be in Biloxi at Scrapin the Coast......cant wait!!!


----------



## rollmodel

three denver bound as well


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 14 2010, 08:51 AM~17781337
> *whats up with these HD Motors? Its crusing time and I sure would like to try one out :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting on are friends from the other side on the pond :biggrin: Hopefully soon. uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
CCE will be there....!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz up cce..


----------



## bottomsup

got my 3 pump cce setup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jun 23 2010, 09:05 PM~17870184
> *watz up cce..
> *


whats up bro? how you been?


----------



## TUKINSTANG

got all my stuff thanks CCE....Fastest service I've seen yet


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Jun 26 2010, 12:39 AM~17890602
> *got all my stuff thanks CCE....Fastest service I've seen yet
> *


 :thumbsup: *Cool ..... Thanks*


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 29 2010, 04:57 PM~17918329
> * :thumbsup: Cool ..... Thanks
> *


clean out your inbox so i can send you a copy of that reciept its full


----------



## showandgo

CCE :thumbsup: thanks to brian and the whole crew


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 29 2010, 03:03 PM~17918954
> *CCE :thumbsup: thanks to brian and the whole crew
> *


 :0


----------



## BYRDIE

ok any cce specialist can help me out. my rear pump are not pushing fluid to the cylinders, i can hear the motors turning but it aint pushing fluid, what exactly can this be. i got street pump. what do i got to do to correct this problem, at first it was just one pump now its 2 and my front pump is still going strong.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 30 2010, 11:07 AM~17926871
> *ok any cce specialist can help me out.  my rear pump are not pushing fluid to the cylinders, i can hear the motors turning but it aint pushing fluid, what exactly can this be. i got street pump. what do i got to do to correct this problem, at first it was just one pump now its 2 and my front pump is still going strong.
> *


 There is no fluid coming out or it just won't lift?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17927937
> *There is no fluid coming out or it just won't lift?
> *


sup homie!! how's it going in sin city?


----------



## BYRDIE

it is fluid coming out but not enough pressure to push to the cylinders. it is spraying not like a steady push of fluid. i thought it was the checks but i put new checks in. wat else could it be.


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17931767
> *it is fluid coming out but not enough pressure to push to the cylinders. it is spraying not like a steady push of fluid. i thought it was the checks but i put new checks in. wat else could it be.
> *


Can you post a pic of the pumps?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 30 2010, 11:08 PM~17931767
> *it is fluid coming out but not enough pressure to push to the cylinders. it is spraying not like a steady push of fluid. i thought it was the checks but i put new checks in. wat else could it be.
> *


Sounds like the pump head or pressure seal.


----------



## showandgo

or make sure the check valve is installed in the right direction


----------



## pumpsndumps

SCRAPIN THE COAST

CCE at Scapin the Coast :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17931767
> *it is fluid coming out but not enough pressure to push to the cylinders. it is spraying not like a steady push of fluid. i thought it was the checks but i put new checks in. wat else could it be.
> *


Did you try closing the slow down all the way, then try to lift it up?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 1 2010, 11:05 AM~17935840
> *SCRAPIN THE COAST
> 
> CCE at Scapin the Coast :biggrin:
> *


Nice run Travis! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17927937
> *There is no fluid coming out or it just won't lift?
> *


sup player :cheesy:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Nice run Travis! thumbsup.gif*


THANKS BRUCE


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 29 2010, 04:42 PM~17918749
> *clean out your inbox so i can send you a copy of that reciept its full
> *




*OOooppsss. sorry... :happysad: *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17936584
> *sup player :cheesy:
> *


Sup perm? Holdin' it down over there I see :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 1 2010, 01:56 PM~17937235
> *Sup perm? Holdin' it down over there I see :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP CCE JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY HEY


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jul 6 2010, 12:14 PM~17973451
> *WHAT UP CCE JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY HEY
> *


What's up homie, thanks for the bump. Had a good weekend? uffin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

I hora know is the reg chrome comp motor on yalls website the same thing as these other hydro companies? Or are yalls different


----------



## SwAnGiN88

im still rollin CCE n my lac


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 7 2010, 12:39 AM~17980631
> *I hora know is the reg chrome comp motor on yalls website the same thing as these other hydro companies? Or are yalls different
> *


It just depends which one's your talkin' about. There are some different ones out there. Our comp. motors are our motors, but alot of people buy from us. Our trade mark you could say is the end cap. Thats the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Jul 7 2010, 08:27 AM~17981846
> *im still rollin CCE n my lac
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

whats the diff between the motors?

i think im gonna replace the motors on my fatboy pumps.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Jul 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17983645
> *whats the diff between the motors?
> 
> i think im gonna replace the motors on my fatboy pumps.
> *


Which ones do you mean?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

a big thanks to StackLife Hydraulics for the cylinder o ring kit. 4.75 shipped vs. CCE @ 5.95 + 20.00 Fed Ex Ground


:thumbsup:




oops wrong topic :cheesy:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 9 2010, 03:14 PM~18003052
> *Which ones do you mean?
> *


arnt all the motors the same? whats diff with a comp motor.. cause im looking to replace 2 of my fatboys with some chrome motor


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Jul 9 2010, 11:50 PM~18007220
> *arnt all the motors the same? whats diff with a comp motor.. cause im looking to replace 2 of my fatboys with some chrome motor
> *


when you do send a motor to me for the insight :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Jul 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18007220
> *arnt all the motors the same? whats diff with a comp motor.. cause im looking to replace 2 of my fatboys with some chrome motor
> *


All motors are not the same, there are different ones available. We sell two different ones. As far as brand, there are cheap ones and there are good ones. They may look the same outside on some, but inside is different.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18007205
> *a big thanks to StackLife Hydraulics for the cylinder o ring kit. 4.75 shipped vs. CCE @ 5.95 + 20.00 Fed Ex Ground
> :thumbsup:
> oops wrong topic :cheesy:
> *


I'm sure it was a mistake. Imagine that.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 10 2010, 04:55 PM~18011562
> *All motors are not the same, there are different ones available. We sell two different ones. As far as brand, there are cheap ones and there are good ones. They may look the same outside on some, but inside is different.
> *


how much for a comp motor..


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Jul 10 2010, 03:48 PM~18012160
> *how much for a comp motor..
> *


They are $89.95


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* Ask 4 NoRmIta ..... *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 12 2010, 11:56 AM~18025194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask 4 NoRmIta .....
> *



any HD motors?


----------



## goinlow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL

whats up norma !


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 12 2010, 01:58 PM~18024766
> *They are $89.95
> *


 :wow: nice price


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Hey guys! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 12 2010, 01:28 PM~18026021
> *any HD motors?
> *


Not yet, they are suppose to be in route. Thats the latest. Not sure if they are on the boat or at the dock yet.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18034579
> *Hey guys!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up? Hows the ride? uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, Team CCE

sup foooooooooooooo


----------



## Team CCE

Notin' much, CHIPPER! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 13 2010, 08:28 AM~18033330
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL
> 
> whats up norma !
> *


*

What's Up Louis...!!!! :biggrin: Glad 2 see u around here  *


----------



## Team CCE

Wow, I say chipper then perm shows up. Funny how that works :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 
























JP uffin:


----------



## 69droptop

Can't wait to get these in my fleetwood....thanks for the info team cce


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18035048
> *Whats up? Hows the ride? uffin:
> *


Going good homie hopefully have it ready for casper :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 13 2010, 02:09 PM~18036843
> *Going good homie hopefully have it ready for casper  :0
> *


Nice! I'm gonna try to make it back for that show for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Joe? When you gonna bring that wagon out again? What happen?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18036103
> *Wow, I say chipper then perm shows up. Funny how that works :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> JP uffin:
> *


  :buttkick: :ugh: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2010, 01:56 PM~18035196
> *Notin' much, CHIPPER! :biggrin:
> *


i would assume that you were directing that at someone......perm? LOL.....vegas vegas vegas.....how is the weather.......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 13 2010, 05:35 PM~18038737
> *i would assume that you were directing that at someone......perm? LOL.....vegas vegas vegas.....how is the weather.......
> *


 :0 .. SUP PLAYER ITS HOT AZ A MOFO :h5:


----------



## Psycho631

I have CCE lower adjustable trailing arms on my regal, can I use these for an 84 caddy coupe deville?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18036389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get these in my fleetwood....thanks for the info team cce
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 13 2010, 05:35 PM~18038737
> *i would assume that you were directing that at someone......perm? LOL.....vegas vegas vegas.....how is the weather.......
> *


Actually it was YOU. I just comented on the fact that I said the word and he stopped in. Just bustin' his chops a bit, but was stating facts towards you :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 13 2010, 05:59 PM~18038946
> *I have CCE lower adjustable trailing arms on my regal, can I use these for an 84 caddy coupe deville?
> *


You will have to adjust them out to about 22" to match the stock length of the caddy arms. G-bodys are 19 1/2" uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 14 2010, 09:35 AM~18044074
> *You will have to adjust them out to about 22" to match the stock length of the caddy arms. G-bodys are 19 1/2" uffin:
> *


Thats center of hole to center of hole. Are arms measure stock length when adjusted all the way in.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18037111
> *Nice! I'm gonna try to make it back for that show for sure :thumbsup:
> *


Heck ya I gotta rep for the 502 :biggrin: I'm sure ill be in the store soon I got a lot of stuff to buy lol :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 14 2010, 12:35 PM~18044074
> *You will have to adjust them out to about 22" to match the stock length of the caddy arms. G-bodys are 19 1/2" uffin:
> *



thanks, let us know when those HD Motors come in


----------



## pumpsndumps

SCRAPIN THE COAST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

<span style=\'colorurple\'>* Thanks for the Videos Lionel....  *


----------



## pumpsndumps

NICE VIDEOS LIONEL!


----------



## rollmodel

Thanks for the Videos, and thanks for the help this weekend! I cant wait to see your single pump in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Love Clints look..... He's Smilin goin OH DAMN!


----------



## Team CCE

Those are good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Hey Clint here are the pics of the car. $4500 - no trades

1963 Chevy Impala, (i have title here at the house)














































Also there is video posted up on youtube at 

YOUTUBE 1963 IMPALA FOR SALE

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Uhhh shouldn't that go in vehicles for sale? :biggrin: Why you givin' up on that?


----------



## pumpsndumps

Its in Vehicles for sale but Clint has been on me to get him pics so I figured he would be in this thread and see it. 

I really dont wanna sell it but when your pretty well self employed and have baby #2 on the way I just wanna have enough $$$ to take care of everything and pay the bills. There will always be another project car....


----------



## showandgo

dont lie, ur rich fool, problem is ur just scared of an impala lol jp travis. u going to the w.s. picnic


----------



## Team CCE

Whats Up Jimmy? How you feelin'?


----------



## Team CCE

> Its in Vehicles for sale but Clint has been on me to get him pics so I figured he would be in this thread and see it.
> 
> I really dont wanna sell it but when your pretty well self employed and have baby #2 on the way I just wanna have enough $$$ to take care of everything and pay
> I hear ya. uffin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *dont lie, ur rich fool, problem is ur just scared of an impala lol jp travis. u going to the w.s. picnic *


Yeah maybe if was a truck or blazer I would feel better about it.... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

lol u r a fool, the truck looks great homie


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> Hey Clint here are the pics of the car. $4500 - no trades
> 
> 1963 Chevy Impala, (i have title here at the house)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: seen this car in person nice car alot better then most you will find here in midwest! good luck bro!


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18025194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask 4 NoRmIta .....
> *



is this sale still good? I need those 16'' cylinders


----------



## goinlow

TTT for the homies at CCE !!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 19 2010, 08:01 AM~18081082
> *TTT  for the homies at CCE !!!
> *


Thanks, appreciate that uffin: Right back to the top again.


----------



## Team CCE

I wanta see a burn out Travis, :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup player :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 20 2010, 01:17 PM~18093581
> *sup player :cheesy:
> *


Workin' hard out here in this heat. What the word over there, Oh nevermind you in the ac, I forgot :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 20 2010, 01:23 PM~18093630
> *Workin' hard out here in this heat. What the word over there, Oh nevermind you in the ac, I forgot  :biggrin:
> *


rite next to my icey 64oz diet coke


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 14 2010, 12:33 PM~18044062
> *Actually it was YOU. I just comented on the fact that I said the word and he stopped in. Just bustin' his chops a bit, but was stating facts towards you :biggrin:
> *


you must have had me mistaken for someone else.....im the king round here......lol....was.....lol


----------



## Silver

Whatup Bruce!! How's life, stayin drama free and hydrated I hope!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 20 2010, 02:32 PM~18094254
> *rite next to my icey 64oz diet coke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 20 2010, 02:39 PM~18094306
> *you must have had me mistaken for someone else.....im the king round here......lol....was.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 20 2010, 02:46 PM~18094380
> *Whatup Bruce!! How's life, stayin drama free and hydrated I hope!
> *


It's ok, hot as hell and I'm gonna quote someone on here "this is a town of truly hateful people" unfortunately.


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18094306
> *you must have had me mistaken for someone else.....im the king round here......lol....was.....lol
> *



Yep a legend in his own mind!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

got my order today guys thanks a lot never any complaints from me! keep up the good work....sup bruce! me and the owner took that advice and we going that route so it should be a decent car..... uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 21 2010, 02:32 PM~18103010
> *got my order today guys thanks a lot never any complaints from me! keep up the good work....sup bruce! me and the owner took that advice and we going that route so it should be a decent car..... uffin:
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OMG Bruce.... that alot of F%@&* questions...!!!! :wow: U sound like me :biggrin: LOL *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 21 2010, 12:32 PM~18103010
> *got my order today guys thanks a lot never any complaints from me! keep up the good work....sup bruce! me and the owner took that advice and we going that route so it should be a decent car..... uffin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BYRDIE

WHY IS IT I GOT A 3 PUMP STREET SETUP AND IM NOT GETTING ENOUGH POWER TO DO A STANDING 3. I GOT 16S TO THE REAR WIT A CHAIN BRIDGE. MY CAR WILL SIT ON 3 FOR SOMEDAYS AND OTHER DAYS IT WONT. PIVOT ANGLE IS GOOD AND I HAVNT CHANGED ANYTHING. ALL I CAN DO IS A ROLLING 3 AND I CAN DO IT BY DUMB ONE SIDE, I HAVE TO POWER IT UP THEN GO INTO THE TURN.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZZZ UP CCE..


----------



## pumpsndumps

Travis the Jeweler YouTube Video

Thought I would drop this in here...... Has CCE action in it along with pics of CCE team members :biggrin:


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18124008
> *WHY IS IT I GOT A 3 PUMP STREET SETUP AND IM NOT GETTING ENOUGH POWER TO DO A STANDING 3. I GOT 16S TO THE REAR WIT A CHAIN BRIDGE. MY CAR WILL SIT ON 3 FOR SOMEDAYS AND OTHER DAYS IT WONT. PIVOT ANGLE IS GOOD AND I HAVNT CHANGED ANYTHING. ALL I CAN DO IS A ROLLING 3 AND I CAN DO IT BY DUMB ONE SIDE, I HAVE TO POWER IT UP THEN GO INTO THE TURN.
> *



what kinda pumps? ( 3 street pumps or comps or fatboys?)

how many batteries?

how many volts wired to each pump?

type of fluid in pumps?


----------



## 69droptop

Hey you guys got any motors for a fatboy and street pump yet? Pm me price to 27344 I need them asap


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18124008
> *WHY IS IT I GOT A 3 PUMP STREET SETUP AND IM NOT GETTING ENOUGH POWER TO DO A STANDING 3. I GOT 16S TO THE REAR WIT A CHAIN BRIDGE. MY CAR WILL SIT ON 3 FOR SOMEDAYS AND OTHER DAYS IT WONT. PIVOT ANGLE IS GOOD AND I HAVNT CHANGED ANYTHING. ALL I CAN DO IS A ROLLING 3 AND I CAN DO IT BY DUMB ONE SIDE, I HAVE TO POWER IT UP THEN GO INTO THE TURN.
> *


PM sent


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 27 2010, 02:40 PM~18155561
> *Hey you guys got any motors for a fatboy and street pump yet? Pm me price to 27344 I need them asap
> *


How many? We got some competition motors. The next shipment of the HD motors and more comp. motors is suppose to be in within' the next week.


----------



## etoks13




----------



## BYRDIE

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Jul 26 2010, 07:57 PM~18147918
> *what kinda pumps? ( 3 street pumps or comps or fatboys?)
> 
> how many batteries?
> 
> how many volts wired to each pump?
> 
> type of fluid in pumps?
> *


I GOT STREET PUMPS, 4 BATTERIES 48 VAULTS.


----------



## braman

Team cce i have a ? for yall! can you tell me how a piston pump works? im thinking about switching to one but i dont know how they work. also what are the goods and bads of haveing a piston compared to a regular pump? and would you recomend a piston if im running a single pump at 120 volts! thanks if can answer this for me, ive been looking at geting yall piston pump for about a month now


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 26 2010, 04:20 PM~18144747
> *Travis the Jeweler YouTube Video
> 
> Thought I would drop this in here......  Has CCE action in it along with pics of CCE team members :biggrin:
> *


congrats Bro travis...I c that all is well


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by braman_@Jul 27 2010, 09:56 PM~18157891
> *Team cce i have a ? for yall! can you tell me how a piston pump works? im thinking about switching to one but i dont know how they work. also what are the goods and bads of haveing a piston compared to a regular pump?  and would you recomend a piston if im running a single pump at 120 volts!  thanks if can answer this for me, ive been looking at geting yall piston pump for  about a month now
> *


not hating cause those some big ass tatties but you might get banned for that pic id change it before you do just a lil heads up cause your new


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by braman_@Jul 27 2010, 06:56 PM~18157891
> *Team cce i have a ? for yall! can you tell me how a piston pump works? im thinking about switching to one but i dont know how they work. also what are the goods and bads of haveing a piston compared to a regular pump?  and would you recomend a piston if im running a single pump at 120 volts!  thanks if can answer this for me, ive been looking at geting yall piston pump for  about a month now
> *


You can look at it like a super charger. It forces oil into the gear, like a super charger forces air into an engine. It definately boosts the performance of the pump, but to tell you you'll gain 20" would be a lie. It has the potential, but there is alot of other stuff to consider when it comes to hoppin'. Everything from front to back has to work together uffin: Just keepin' it real


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18155660
> *How many? We got some competition motors. The next shipment of the HD motors and more comp. motors is suppose to be in within' the next week.
> *


I need new motor for each pump....would your regular motors work? Also I was on your website and became a little confused about your cylinders....how can I tell if I have your old cylndrs or not?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18180774
> *I need new motor for each pump....would your regular motors work? Also I was on your website and became a little confused about your cylinders....how can I tell if I have your old cylndrs or not?
> *


We sell comp. cylinders and super strokers, have a few chrome left but they have been discontinued-we didn't make them. What do you mean by old? Both are cylinders are made in house and chances are they were made within' the last week or two. Hard to keep them on the shelf these days. Constantly makin' them. Either motor will work with just about any pump uffin:


----------



## 69droptop

**Mainly for our newly designed cylinders - we no longer offer for our old cylinders.**


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

CAN YOU GUYS SHIP TO THE SHOP I WORK AT, DIFFERENT ADRESS THAN MY CREDIT CARD. NEED PARTS! PLEASE REPLY


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 31 2010, 05:21 AM~18192203
> ***Mainly for our newly designed cylinders - we no longer offer for our old cylinders.**
> *


????? :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Aug 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18212607
> *CAN YOU GUYS SHIP TO THE SHOP I WORK AT, DIFFERENT ADRESS THAN MY CREDIT CARD. NEED PARTS! PLEASE REPLY
> *


No, sorry can't do that. Company policy. For your protection and ours uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 3 2010, 06:41 PM~18219364
> *????? :dunno:
> *


Hey its on your website on the cylinder page.....


----------



## Team CCE

Guess I should look at it more often :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

What she was referring to is the bushings we have now are different than the old design. We no longer have the old design. When we changed the cylinder we changed just about everything about them. I should have her word it a little bit different. uffin:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT'S UP CCE JUST STOPPIN BY TO HEY


----------



## pumpsndumps

Southern Showdown Video....

:biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:26 PM~18229533
> *What she was referring to is the bushings we have now are different than the old design. We no longer have the old design. When we changed the cylinder we changed just about everything about them. I should have her word it a little bit different. uffin:
> *


Cool homie


----------



## IlDuce

wrong company


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP CCE


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up homie? Hows the ride?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 9 2010, 12:19 PM~18265375
> *Whats up homie? Hows the ride?
> *


CALL ME AT THE SHOP


----------



## Team CCE

Well lets see who got some pics of CCE set-ups. With six different types of pumps and plumbing the possabilities are endless. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 9 2010, 01:07 PM~18265795
> *CALL ME AT THE SHOP
> *


Don't trip perm I got you. Those pumps you wanted are in stock :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 9 2010, 03:19 PM~18265375
> *Whats up homie? Hows the ride?
> *


either your phone is junk or that vegas reception sucks.....lol....i been tryin to call you fool. lol i will try to hit you back again when i get off work.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:59 PM~18275873
> *Well lets see who got some pics of CCE set-ups. With six different types of pumps and plumbing the possabilities are endless.  uffin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 01:01 PM~18275894
> *Don't trip perm I got you. Those pumps you wanted are in stock :biggrin:
> *


you mean tho's chipper series :0


----------



## 69droptop

dumb question:

will any motor fit cce street pump?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18276616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 10 2010, 03:14 PM~18276961
> *you mean tho's chipper series :0
> *


I mean if that what you want, your gonna have to get some gears from, that other place, because we only use genuine marzocchi here. I'm sure they can accomidate you better with some gears that are more for chippin' :biggrin: :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 10 2010, 04:20 PM~18277497
> *dumb question:
> 
> will any motor fit cce street pump?
> *


Pretty much, there are a few different output shafts on certain motors. Just make sure you have the right key uffin:


----------



## 69droptop

Thanks for answering my dumb question


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 11 2010, 02:03 PM~18285826
> *Thanks for answering my dumb question
> *


No big deal, it's cool uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18302317
> *No big deal, it's cool  uffin:
> *


Any specials going on homie :biggrin: ??? Lookin for some HD motors... Website said u guys were out


----------



## pumpsndumps

PROJECT WORLD FAMOUS at DENVER VIDEO :biggrin: 

Music by Nowshi. New Single "Shorty".

TEAM CCE DANCER


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80GRAND

what up cce just droppin in to say hey


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18302317
> *No big deal, it's cool  uffin:
> *


:ninja: :nicoderm:


----------



## gold cutt 84

backyard customs cce install just finishd up....hope you like


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 16 2010, 06:05 PM~18324439
> *backyard customs cce install just finishd up....hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man nice and clean


----------



## gold cutt 84

thanks homie! it started off like this about 3 months ago


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 16 2010, 06:30 PM~18324738
> *thanks homie! it started off like this about 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trokezonly

looks good way 2 go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: a howlog is that wammy


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 13 2010, 11:57 PM~18306570
> *Any specials going on homie :biggrin: ??? Lookin for some HD motors... Website said u guys were out
> *


Sent an e-mail yesterday to find out where there at, they should have been here a couple weeks ago. Still haven't seen them. Hopefully we get an answer today. No specials at the moment uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 06:02 PM~18310169
> *
> *


Like what you did wit that tank, gonna be a NICE set-up :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by trokezonly_@Aug 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18327566
> *looks good way 2 go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: a howlog is that wammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Our whammy tanks are 16" long uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 16 2010, 03:05 PM~18324439
> *backyard customs cce install just finishd up....hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 17 2010, 10:24 AM~18332391
> *Looks good Alex :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bruce! i tried my best to put a clean set up on it


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

hey hommies! :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 17 2010, 09:26 PM~18338774
> *hey hommies! :wave:
> *


Just puttin' that product out there. Waitin' for these HD's to come in. Suppose to be in the beginning of next week. Thats what shipping company said. We'll see. Whats up in KC?


----------



## dropnstylez

Looking for upper leaf spring brackets. Doin 98 ranger rear and need the brackets that weld to the frame for the upper part of the cylinder, i swear i saw them on your site awhile back but now i cant find them. can you pm me with price and avail. please..thanks


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by dropnstylez_@Aug 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18352833
> *Looking for upper leaf spring brackets.  Doin 98 ranger rear and need the brackets that weld to the frame for the upper part of the cylinder, i swear i saw them on your site awhile back but now i cant find them. can you pm me with price and avail. please..thanks
> *


PM sent uffin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2010, 01:09 PM~18343184
> *Just puttin' that product out there. Waitin' for these HD's to come in. Suppose to be in the beginning of next week. Thats what shipping company said. We'll see. Whats up in KC?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:09 AM~18343184
> *Just puttin' that product out there. Waitin' for these HD's to come in. Suppose to be in the beginning of next week. Thats what shipping company said. We'll see. Whats up in KC?
> *


Any #11 gears comin with that order???


----------



## Gold86

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:09 AM~18343184
> *Just puttin' that product out there. Waitin' for these HD's to come in. Suppose to be in the beginning of next week. Thats what shipping company said. We'll see. Whats up in KC?
> *


Finally....


----------



## goinlow

what up CCE !!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

TEAM CCE AUCTIONEER!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Motors are in stock, but won't be available until after the super show.









































J/P Get your HD's on order!  They go fast. EVERYBODY seems to like them.


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2010, 01:57 PM~18403105
> *Motors are in stock, but won't be available until after the super show.
> J/P Get your HD's on order!  They go fast. EVERYBODY seems to like them.
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* <span style=\'color:red\'>HD & Competition Motors IN-StOcK NOW..!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


All previous orders will be going out with in the next couples of days :biggrin: . Thanks for you patience.  


NoRmA  



</span>*


----------



## Psycho631

:cheesy: About time :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:57 AM~18403105
> *Motors are in stock, but won't be available until after the super show.
> J/P Get your HD's on order!  They go fast. EVERYBODY seems to like them.
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18403105
> *Motors are in stock, but won't be available until after the super show.
> J/P Get your HD's on order!  They go fast. EVERYBODY seems to like them.
> *



MR. F......is your phone brokeded.......focker.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 26 2010, 08:18 AM~18410706
> *MR. F......is your phone brokeded.......focker.
> *


You just got bad timing Russell. :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 25 2010, 05:20 PM~18405776
> *:ninja:
> *


What up chipper? uffin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 25 2010, 03:01 PM~18404583
> * <span style=\'color:red\'>HD & Competition Motors IN-StOcK NOW..!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> All previous orders will be going out with in the next couples of days :biggrin: . Thanks for you patience.
> NoRmA
> 
> </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3 1/4 Ton White Springs IN STOCK..!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18413430
> *What up chipper? uffin:
> *


chippers are people too :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 27 2010, 07:11 AM~18419249
> *3 1/4 Ton White Springs IN STOCK..!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Juan? It's been a minute since I heard from you :yes:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18420878
> *chippers are people too :cheesy:
> *


I hear ya, don't trip I give ya props anyway. Triple OG :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 27 2010, 04:04 PM~18422927
> *Whats up Juan? It's been a minute since I heard from you  :yes:
> *



You forget to answer your cell. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:57 AM~18403105
> *Motors are in stock, but won't be available until after the super show.
> J/P Get your HD's on order!  They go fast. EVERYBODY seems to like them.
> *


WHY


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18421430
> *
> *




*Q'vo Piche Juan....:wave: Pense que te habia tragado la tierra ca' :biggrin: . LoL. Q' onda contigo..???*


----------



## PAT-RICK

where are u guys located in nevada


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Aug 30 2010, 12:23 PM~18441670
> *
> 
> Q'vo Piche Juan....:wave:  Pense que te habia tragado la tierra ca'  :biggrin: . LoL. Q' onda contigo..???
> *



Just been showing the convertible lately. I miss the hoppers, so my hopper should be ready soon.

Juan KT
CCE 4 life.


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Aug 30 2010, 09:26 AM~18441692
> *where are u guys located in nevada
> *


?????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Aug 30 2010, 12:26 PM~18441692
> *where are u guys located in nevada
> *


We don't have a retail store open to the public. All orders go thru the kentucky office, then are shipped out from nevada to the west coast. Maybe some time in the future, but not yet uffin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 31 2010, 11:28 AM~18451032
> *We don't have a retail store open to the public. All orders go thru the kentucky office, then are shipped out from nevada to the west coast. Maybe some time in the future, but not yet  uffin:
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

I HAVE A QUESTION. WHAT'S THE REASON FOR THE 2 CONNECTIONS ON THE HD MOTORS? HOW DOES THAT WORK?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Aug 31 2010, 09:03 PM~18454447
> *I HAVE A QUESTION. WHAT'S THE REASON FOR THE 2 CONNECTIONS ON THE HD MOTORS? HOW DOES THAT WORK?
> *


one is power the other is a ground so it grounds threw the block and also threw the external post


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 31 2010, 09:06 PM~18454468
> *one is power the other is a ground so it grounds threw the block and also threw the external post
> *


OH ALRIGHT THANKS FOR THE INFO. JUST CURIOUS. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Aug 31 2010, 09:18 PM~18454567
> *OH ALRIGHT THANKS FOR THE INFO. JUST CURIOUS.  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho


----------



## p-funckimpala

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 31 2010, 12:28 PM~18451032
> *We don't have a retail store open to the public. All orders go thru the kentucky office, then are shipped out from nevada to the west coast. uffin:
> *


here fixed it...Sup Mr. CCE :biggrin: Im watchin you...call ya in the a.m 

Got some fuuny news :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 31 2010, 06:06 PM~18454468
> *one is power the other is a ground so it grounds threw the block and also threw the external post
> *


Yes sir, what he said :biggrin: Thanks holmes, for answering that for him uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Some people know that aluminium is not the best conductor uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:43 PM~18457964
> *here fixed it...Sup Mr. CCE :biggrin:  Im watchin you...call ya in the a.m
> 
> Got some fuuny news :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2010, 02:10 PM~18460683
> *Yes sir, what he said :biggrin: Thanks holmes, for answering that for him  uffin:
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
<span style=\'colorurple\'>nOrMa ** *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 1 2010, 06:13 PM~18462621
> *
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>nOrMa
> *


*
how can i change my email to get the newsletter again my old email shit the bed on me i had to get a new one*


----------



## SHY BOY

HOW MUCH LONGER ARE UR HD MOTORS SUPPOSED 2 DA REST OF THEM? THANX


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 1 2010, 05:46 PM~18462883
> *how can i change my email to get the newsletter again  my old email shit the bed on me i had to get a new one
> *


*
just send an email to.... [email protected]  *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 1 2010, 02:10 PM~18460683
> *Yes sir, what he said :biggrin: Thanks holmes, for answering that for him  uffin:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 2 2010, 05:07 PM~18471640
> *
> just send an email to.... [email protected]
> *


thanks norma


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UPM CCE SAW THE LOWRIDER ARTICLE ON YOU GUY'S ....CONGRATS


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 1 2010, 03:13 PM~18462621
> *
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>nOrMa
> *


*


ok send me my T-Shirt. *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

SHIT THE MOTOR I ORDERED WORKED BADASS ON 8 BATTS AND YALL SAVED MY LIFE WITH THE TWO DAY [email protected]!!! THANKS


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Sep 2 2010, 08:23 AM~18469057
> *HOW MUCH LONGER ARE UR HD MOTORS SUPPOSED 2 DA REST OF THEM? THANX
> *


i got my pumps side by side and im just triying 2 make sure it fits between both of them Thanks


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## 80GRAND

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## Kingdom Car Club

How do i ground the new HD motor?? I Bought one but dont know how to ground it!


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Sep 4 2010, 05:50 PM~18487876
> *How do i ground the new HD motor?? I Bought one but dont know how to ground it!
> *


ground it to where your quick disconect is grounded. using a cable like the ones you use on the batterys.


----------



## 69droptop

Is there any way I can order the bottom portion of a powerball without ordering a set??????


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 2 2010, 10:19 PM~18474658
> *ok send me my T-Shirt.
> *



*Si CoMo nO  .... I've been waiting for mine for 6 years CaBróN.!!!!!  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 6 2010, 01:12 PM~18498211
> *Is there any way I can order the bottom portion of a powerball without ordering a set??????
> *



*Give me a call....  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18474929
> *SHIT THE MOTOR I ORDERED WORKED BADASS ON 8 BATTS AND YALL SAVED MY LIFE WITH THE TWO DAY [email protected]!!! THANKS
> *



*

yUp....ThE BeSt mOToR....  *


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 7 2010, 09:37 AM~18505468
> *Give me a call....
> *


i been waiting for my tshirt for 10yrs wow she so mean


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 7 2010, 10:53 AM~18505577
> *i been waiting for my tshirt for 10yrs wow she so mean
> *




*LOL.... Mean Yo.... Im an :angel: Q'vo long time no see.....what have you been doing?*


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Sep 2 2010, 08:23 AM~18469057
> *HOW MUCH LONGER ARE UR HD MOTORS SUPPOSED 2 DA REST OF THEM? THANX
> *


Sorry for the delay. The HD motors are 1" longer than the comp. motors uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja: :nicoderm:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:nicoderm:


----------



## 69droptop

Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Team CCE

Keep an eye out for some new products in the works! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2010, 02:07 PM~18534151
> *Keep an eye out for some new products in the works!  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 7 2010, 10:57 AM~18505969
> *
> LOL.... Mean Yo.... Im an :angel: Q'vo long time no see.....what have you been doing?
> *


iam back miami chop shop i call u and u talk to me like u hate me but its all good
mama bad girl....................lol


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzz good cce.. NORMA .. WATS UP GIRL.. :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 7 2010, 04:12 PM~18507372
> *Sorry for the delay. The HD motors are 1" longer than the comp. motors  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Norma don't hate, she's got nothin' but love..................LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

mmmmmm buffet :barf:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 13 2010, 11:53 AM~18555315
> *mmmmmm buffet :barf:
> *


I felt like it was thanksgiving. Overload! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 01:15 PM~18555496
> *I felt like it was thanksgiving. Overload! :biggrin:
> *


Perm prolly closed it down :biggrin: ...J/P big boi


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Sep 13 2010, 11:53 AM~18555315-->
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm buffet :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant brieff lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 12:15 PM~18555496
> *I felt like it was thanksgiving. Overload! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 13 2010, 06:40 PM~18559040
> *i cant brieff lol
> 
> :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I couldn't brieff


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2010, 01:07 PM~18534151
> *Keep an eye out for some new products in the works!  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 16 2010, 01:00 PM~18584181
> *:nicoderm:
> *


farm basket :ninja:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 16 2010, 04:00 PM~18584181
> *:nicoderm:
> *



how is that breakfast situation working out for you out there.....no frischs.....no waffle house.......lol


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 10 2010, 01:07 PM~18534151
> *Keep an eye out for some new products in the works!  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> [/quote
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE? HOW YA BEEN?


----------



## 69droptop

Hey cce girl....did you get the chance to price the shipping of 1 powerball to 27344, thanks eric


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 01:23 PM~18555091
> *Norma don't hate, she's got nothin' but love..................LOL
> *


*
That's right.... *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Southside01

*HI NORMA*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2010, 02:56 PM~18622857
> *
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Q'VO...
> :wave:*


----------



## DIPN714

SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS,,BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :uh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## Team CCE

Sup Matt :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 23 2010, 09:35 AM~18641783
> *SEE  YOU  GUYS  IN VEGAS,,BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


Gettin' stuck don't count AL, and you know "I SAID IT" :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18622857
> *HI NORMA
> *


Oh sure she gets a "hello".........I can't get a whats up, Joe? I see how it is. Don't forget she's spoken for already. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 20 2010, 12:17 PM~18611954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We need a front seat video of you and emily cruzin' Norma!!!! Preferably hoppin' :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 16 2010, 05:51 PM~18585997
> *how is that breakfast situation working out for you out there.....no frischs.....no waffle house.......lol
> *


There ain't shit out here Russ............you would think there would at least be a waffle house.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18644445
> *Oh sure she gets a "hello".........I can't get a whats up, Joe? I see how it is. Don't forget she's spoken for already. :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALWAYS TOO BUSY,BUT WHATS UP? IM TRYING TO FINISH SOMETHING THAT MAYBE I CAN TAKE TO VEGAS AND SHOW SOMETHING OUT OF CHITOWN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 02:41 PM~18644423
> *Gettin' stuck don't count AL, and you know "I SAID IT"  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :0  :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 02:50 PM~18644485
> *There ain't shit out here Russ............you would think there would at least be a waffle house.
> *


 :twak: FARM BASKET :buttkick: :ninja:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18644485
> *There ain't shit out here Russ............you would think there would at least be a waffle house.
> *


LIKE THIS WAFFLE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 02:41 PM~18644423
> *Gettin' stuck don't count AL, and you know "I SAID IT"  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO U LAST YEAR AT THE AFTER HOP :0


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 04:46 PM~18644457
> *We need a front seat video of you and emily cruzin' Norma!!!! Preferably hoppin' :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


*

OK Bruce.....* :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

CCCC YOU THERE


----------



## VETERANOS79

Can I get a price on a piston tank end plate? Is this a oring style end plate? I have a tank and just need end plate. My tank is open on both sides. Thanks..


----------



## nme1

are you guys having a booth at the super show?


----------



## Cheetoh805

HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC MOTOR CHROME PREFERABLY BLACK IF PRICE IS BETTER PM ME PRICE....


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805_@Sep 26 2010, 09:45 PM~18669434
> *HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC MOTOR CHROME PREFERABLY BLACK IF PRICE IS BETTER PM ME PRICE....
> *


on the site they are going for 89.95 and says they only offer in chrome.
http://www.ccehydraulics.com/


----------



## Cheetoh805

good looking Out Doggy


----------



## Cheetoh805

you Or Anyone Know Where I Can Get A Rear End Axle Right Side For A 93 96 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham ??? Just Asking Dont Hurt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

got any caddy drop down mounts for sale??


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18644691
> *YOU ALWAYS TOO BUSY,BUT WHATS UP? IM TRYING TO FINISH SOMETHING THAT MAYBE I CAN TAKE TO VEGAS AND SHOW SOMETHING OUT OF CHITOWN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 24 2010, 10:13 AM~18651626
> *YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO U LAST YEAR AT THE AFTER HOP :0
> *


Nothin' Nobody wanted to hop. When the upper arm shafts bent, then you wanted to hop, and we were still higher. You did break though to. I give you another shot, maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 26 2010, 06:39 PM~18667383
> *are you guys having a booth at the super show?
> *


We will be having a booth in vegas


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS79_@Sep 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18665794
> *Can I get a price on a piston tank end plate? Is this a oring style end plate? I have a tank and just need end plate. My tank is open on both sides. Thanks..
> *


Let me check on that one. I'll pm you in a bit uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805_@Sep 26 2010, 09:45 PM~18669434
> *HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC MOTOR CHROME PREFERABLY BLACK IF PRICE IS BETTER PM ME PRICE....
> *


PM sent


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18669589
> *on the site they are going for 89.95 and says they only offer in chrome.
> http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
> *


Thanks Alex, good lookin' out uffin: uffin: Just got back into town, was out since last week.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2010, 11:47 AM~18673114
> *got any caddy drop down mounts for sale??
> *


We don't sell them, but hit Big M up at Black Magic he'll hook you up uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18644691
> *YOU ALWAYS TOO BUSY,BUT WHATS UP? IM TRYING TO FINISH SOMETHING THAT MAYBE I CAN TAKE TO VEGAS AND SHOW SOMETHING OUT OF CHITOWN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am pretty busy these days :biggrin: Been busy in the lab for awhile now  :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 23 2010, 03:15 PM~18644713
> *:twak: FARM BASKET :buttkick:  :ninja:
> *


Ok, I'll give you that one. Farm basket is the business. So there's one good place to eat :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

hows it going bruce? :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Sep 28 2010, 12:58 PM~18682765-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty busy these days :biggrin: Been busy in the lab for awhile now    :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they all ready got baked chip's :0 :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Sep 28 2010, 01:09 PM~18682847
> *Ok, I'll give you that one. Farm basket is the business. So there's one good place to eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 28 2010, 03:10 PM~18683947
> *they all ready got baked chip's :0  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: u guys 2 funny :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 28 2010, 01:09 PM~18682847
> *Ok, I'll give you that one. Farm basket is the business. So there's one good place to eat  :biggrin:
> *



OMG OMG its bruce :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18684344
> *OMG OMG its bruce  :biggrin:
> *


omg omg its 81cutty.. can you sign my breeeeeest.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 28 2010, 03:53 PM~18684488
> *omg omg its 81cutty.. can you sign my breeeeeest.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 02:59 PM~18275873
> *Well lets see who got some pics of CCE set-ups. With six different types of pumps and plumbing the possabilities are endless.  uffin:
> *



Doing a little hopping with the CCE competition 3/8" pumps. It does ok for up here in Wisconsin. :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Another picture


----------



## LAK ATTACK

Also, my CCE powered '81 Cadillac.


----------



## LAK ATTACK

One more.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18682984
> *hows it going bruce?  :wave:
> *


Just workin' on this new stuff, tryin' to get it into production already. It takes forever to do that. What's up wit you?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 28 2010, 03:10 PM~18683947
> *they all ready got baked chip's :0  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey perm, you dropped your pawn ticket in my truck the other day when I gave you a ride to the bus stop. You might need that to get your car back. :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18684344
> *OMG OMG its bruce  :biggrin:
> *


What happened to you the other night mondo, I didn't see your taco cart in the usual spot. I wanted some food for the dogs and didn't see you :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Sep 28 2010, 08:49 PM~18687837
> *Doing a little hopping with the CCE competition 3/8" pumps.  It does ok for up here in Wisconsin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what I'm talkin' about! :thumbsup: Thats a whole lota car up in the air, with NO weight.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Sep 29 2010, 12:37 PM~18693269-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey perm, you dropped your pawn ticket in my truck the other day when I gave you a ride to the bus stop. You might need that to get your car back. :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 29 2010, 12:41 PM~18693302
> *What happened to you the other night mondo, I didn't see your taco cart in the usual spot. I wanted some food for the dogs and didn't see you :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Sep 29 2010, 12:43 PM~18693315
> *Thats what I'm talkin' about! :thumbsup: Thats a whole lota car up in the air, with NO weight.
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 29 2010, 01:47 PM~18693820
> *:uh:  :0
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rant: :ninja:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 28 2010, 12:53 PM~18682727
> *Thanks Alex, good lookin' out  uffin:  uffin: Just got back into town, was out since last week.
> *


  no problem


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz up cce....


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Sep 28 2010, 11:57 PM~18687936
> *Also, my CCE powered '81 Cadillac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805_@Sep 26 2010, 10:40 PM~18669995
> *good looking Out Doggy
> *


no problem bro, on that axle best thing to hit the boneyard by you cuz they cost a grip around here


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bruce :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Sep 28 2010, 10:49 PM~18687837
> *Doing a little hopping with the CCE WOOOOW.......!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## maladora

anyone know right off hand which pump heads are used for which pumps 
example

#7 = street pump
#9 = comp pump
so on and so on


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Oct 2 2010, 12:17 PM~18718720
> *anyone know right off hand which pump heads are used for which pumps
> example
> 
> #7 = street pump
> #9 = comp pump
> so on and so on
> *


bump


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Oct 2 2010, 02:17 PM~18718720
> *anyone know right off hand which pump heads are used for which pumps
> example
> 
> #7 = street pump
> #9 = comp pump
> so on and so on
> *



*

- Street pump= #7
- Competition pump = #9
- Cyclone pump= #7
- Turbine= #7
- Fatboy= #11
- Fuerte= #13
- Piston= #13*

:biggrin:


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 4 2010, 09:24 AM~18730760
> *
> 
> 
> - Street pump=            #7
> - Competition pump =  #9
> - Cyclone pump=        #7
> - Turbine=                  #7
> - Fatboy=                    #11
> - Fuerte=                    #13
> - Piston=                      #13
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks cce girl, will make choosing the front pump alot easier


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

wuts the difference in the fat boi 11#? from smaller#'s? can ne one tell meh?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

becuz i too am thinkin of frnt pump


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## Team CCE

> wuts the difference in the fat boi 11#? from smaller#'s? can ne one tell meh?
> The fat boy has a 1/2" port in the block. Other blocks have different sizes. It really depends what your tryin' to do and the rest of the set-up. The bigger the gear the more power it will take from the batteries, because the load increases. Thats jus in a nut shell


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> wuts the difference in the fat boi 11#? from smaller#'s? can ne one tell meh?
> The fat boy has a 1/2" port in the block. Other blocks have different sizes. It really depends what your tryin' to do and the rest of the set-up. The bigger the gear the more power it will take from the batteries, because the load increases. Thats jus in a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> well brandon at smiths chassis in louisville,ky said it'd only hop bout 20 lo 30'z wit the 11#to the frnt runnin 8 batts,dnt really wanna call knobody out.but i atlease wanna b able to get some good ht wen im called out or come close ta hittin bumper
Click to expand...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 11:03 AM~18741235
> *well brandon at smiths chassis in louisville,ky said it'd only hop bout 20 lo 30'z wit the 11#to the frnt runnin 8 batts,dnt really wanna call knobody out.but i atlease wanna b able to get some good ht wen im called out or come close ta hittin bumper
> *


To many factors to say for sure. I did a car almost 4 years ago that has 8 batteries to the front and has done the best of 52". It's not just the pump or gear size, everything from front to back has to work together.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 6 2010, 10:38 AM~18750864
> *To many factors to say for sure. I did a car almost 4 years ago that has 8 batteries to the front and has done the best of 52". It's not just the pump or gear size, everything from front to back has to work together.
> *


koo!
:werd:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

nahh! dnt wanna do that ht,lol maybe like 30 or sumwhere in there :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bruce


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Now.... to Vegas with the TEAM CCE..... Brusso!!!! I pretty sure u guys are gonna have some Fun  </span> </span>[/b]


----------



## JRO

Damn Norma...






:cheesy:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 7 2010, 02:10 PM~18761260
> *
> Now.... to Vegas with the TEAM CCE..... Brusso!!!! I pretty sure u guys are gonna have some Fun    </span> </span>*
> [/b]


----------



## Team CCE

Time to update that signature Dazz, :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18793676
> *Time to update that signature Dazz, :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

brian call me 702-979-0380


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 12 2010, 06:39 PM~18793676
> *Time to update that signature Dazz, :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



*yup..... andele andele.... lol :biggrin: *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## DIPN714

WHO SAID IT??


----------



## MB671

WASSUP CCE :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 13 2010, 04:40 PM~18802517
> *WHO  SAID  IT??
> *



fabian with the linc. t/c from kc majestics said it.. you got served :0 :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2010, 04:18 PM~18812180
> *fabian with the linc. t/c from kc majestics said it.. you got served :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2010, 04:18 PM~18812180
> *fabian with the linc. t/c from kc majestics said it.. you got served :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 13 2010, 07:25 AM~18798133
> *yup.....  andele andele....  lol :biggrin:
> *


OK, BRUCE AND NORM, NOW CHECK IT.......    GUNNA TRY 4 FEBURARY SHOW TOO, TALK SOON


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2010, 04:18 PM~18812180
> *fabian with the linc. t/c from kc majestics said it.. you got served :0  :cheesy:
> *


big al said that too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 15 2010, 09:34 PM~18823097
> *OK, BRUCE AND NORM, NOW CHECK IT.......       GUNNA TRY 4 FEBURARY SHOW TOO, TALK SOON
> *


*
Nice.... :biggrin: That looks MUCH BETTER  

So ur gonna try to make for Carl Casper....oohhh shhiittt....







LOL :biggrin: That's a great show :biggrin: & the best part ..... ur gonna get to party with all the CCE CREW ...







BRYAN, CHRIS, EMILY, CLINT, DERRICK, RICO, ERIC, DONNIE, World Famous TRAVIS PIPER, NORM"A" :biggrin: *</span><span style=\'colorurple\'>*..... & alot of other cool people. You guys are gonna ♥ it. I hope you, Liza & Mark can make it for the show for sure  .
**

*


----------



## 69droptop

HEY CCE!!!!!! Just got my setup done last week and so far no problems...very satisfied with your products....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 15 2010, 07:34 PM~18823097
> *OK, BRUCE AND NORM, NOW CHECK IT.......       GUNNA TRY 4 FEBURARY SHOW TOO, TALK SOON
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 16 2010, 10:33 AM~18826846
> *big al said that too!!! :biggrin:
> *


All I heard from Big al is.......back to the drawing board :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2010, 07:09 AM~18849614
> *
> Nice.... :biggrin:  That looks MUCH BETTER
> 
> So ur gonna try to make for Carl Casper....oohhh shhiittt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  :biggrin: That's a great show  :biggrin: & the best part  ..... ur gonna get to party with all the CCE CREW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN, CHRIS, EMILY, CLINT, DERRICK, RICO, ERIC, DONNIE, World Famous TRAVIS PIPER, NORM"A" :biggrin: </span><span style=\'colorurple\'>..... & alot of other cool people. You guys are gonna ♥ it. I hope you, Liza & Mark can make it for the show for sure   .
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Oct 19 2010, 08:24 AM~18849973
> *HEY CCE!!!!!! Just got my setup done last week and so far no problems...very satisfied with your products....
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: Glad your happy with your system.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 19 2010, 01:15 PM~18852258
> *All I heard from Big al is.......back to the drawing board  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 19 2010, 03:17 PM~18852278
> *:angry:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



two weeks bruce!!! vegas aint ready hide the cows! :0 :0 lol


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 15 2010, 09:34 PM~18823097
> *OK, BRUCE AND NORM, NOW CHECK IT.......       GUNNA TRY 4 FEBURARY SHOW TOO, TALK SOON
> *



Hope you guys can make it> You will enjoy it!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Oct 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18849973
> *HEY CCE!!!!!! Just got my setup done last week and so far no problems...very satisfied with your products....
> *


*
:cheesy: I remember u....  *


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 20 2010, 03:56 PM~18862074
> *
> :cheesy: I remember u....
> 
> 
> *


I would load the pics but I heed to touch my trunk up some first...:nicoderm:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2010, 07:09 AM~18849614
> *
> Nice.... :biggrin:  That looks MUCH BETTER
> 
> So ur gonna try to make for Carl Casper....oohhh shhiittt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  :biggrin: That's a great show  :biggrin: & the best part  ..... ur gonna get to party with all the CCE CREW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN, CHRIS, EMILY, CLINT, DERRICK, RICO, ERIC, DONNIE, World Famous TRAVIS PIPER, NORM"A" :biggrin: </span><span style=\'colorurple\'>..... & alot of other cool people. You guys are gonna ♥ it. I hope you, Liza & Mark can make it for the show for sure   .
> 
> 
> yeh would be corona :0 ..........................    ah, oh, i mean nice.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Oct 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18862865
> *I would load the pics but I heed to touch my trunk up some first...:nicoderm:
> *



*No problemo..... do it whenever ur ready :biggrin: I'll be waiting  *


----------



## mike(p)

HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS YOU ASKED FOR 
( SPIRIT C C ) PHX AZ 









CCE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 21 2010, 11:12 AM~18870789
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS  YOU ASKED FOR
> ( SPIRIT C C ) PHX AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING UP MIKE
3 CCE FAT BOY PUMPS !!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 21 2010, 01:12 PM~18870789
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS  YOU ASKED FOR
> ( SPIRIT C C ) PHX AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

oooh..... :cheesy: I didn't know that was the car you were talking about ... :biggrin: Of course I know that car  . Nice.....  Thanks for the pics Mike.... & thanks to ur friend 2 :biggrin: . 

Now.....I'll be waiting for ur pics  .......$1130  Let me know..... NORMA  
*


----------



## 90towncar

Just ordered me some more stuff today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar

Got my order already.. As before, I got my order fast and correct.. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Oct 27 2010, 11:09 AM~18922224
> *Got my order already.. As before, I got my order fast and correct.. Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the feeback uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 27 2010, 01:12 PM~18923134
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Big Al? When's the next show?


----------



## sic713

*"southside customs"
houston distributor*


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18923614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## rollmodel

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 28 2010, 01:54 AM~18928866
> *very nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## rug442

:nicoderm:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2010, 04:26 PM~18923626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* kEEP uP The good work SOUTHSIDE.....*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you all stay safe and have a lot of fun!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18923626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 1 2010, 12:03 PM~18958774
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hoppin64

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 20 2010, 12:17 PM~18611954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other pictures frum this show?? any cars hoppin or anything?? an anyother pics of the old black truck?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Hoppin64_@Nov 1 2010, 05:00 PM~18960250
> *any other pictures frum this show?? any cars hoppin or anything?? an anyother pics of the old black truck?
> *


*

mmmm.....sorry not on my end my camera went dead :happysad: I maybe some of the other guys. So are you talking about the 48" Ford????? Cuz that's our Truck.... :biggrin: So let me know I can show u some pics if you like.*


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18960019
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up joe? I see you finally put one of our pumps in the red regal? :biggrin: Been doin' pretty good lately.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Nov 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18966980
> *
> 
> mmmm.....sorry not on my end my camera went dead :happysad:  I maybe some of the other guys.  So are you talking about the 48" Ford????? Cuz that's our Truck....  :biggrin:  So let me know I can show u some pics if you like.
> *


I think there's some on our website.


----------



## Hoppin64

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Nov 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18966980
> *
> 
> mmmm.....sorry not on my end my camera went dead :happysad:  I maybe some of the other guys.  So are you talking about the 48" Ford????? Cuz that's our Truck....  :biggrin:  So let me know I can show u some pics if you like.
> *



hey cce girl.. would like to see more pics of the 48... is it bagged or juiced?? have any other trucks like that?? send pics in a pm if you can..thanks


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Hoppin64_@Nov 2 2010, 06:58 PM~18969895
> *hey cce girl.. would like to see more pics of the 48... is it bagged or juiced?? have any other trucks like that?? send pics in a pm if you can..thanks
> *


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18967667
> *Whats up joe? I see you finally put one of our pumps in the red regal? :biggrin: Been doin' pretty good lately.
> *


YEP,HOW YOU KNOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

my cce whammy pump


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18978768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cce whammy pump
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18923614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what's up robert that set up came out good


----------



## Team CCE

> YEP,HOW YOU KNOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> I just figured uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

are your extreme flo #5 pump heads still avail?  if so will they work in a street pump?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watz up CCE


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

whats up hommies and homegirls?








[/quote]


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 7 2010, 10:54 AM~19007453
> *are your extreme flo #5 pump heads still avail?   if so will they work in a street pump?
> *


You get my PM?


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 8 2010, 05:09 PM~19017822
> *You get my PM?
> *



that would be a negative captain :happysad:


----------



## casper38

is this a #9 or #5 pump head..trying to get a rebuild kit but not sure.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568429


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> whats up hommies and homegirls?


[/quote]


What Up..!!!!  I love that 4 a new T-shirt :biggrin:


----------



## cruz1011




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

What Up..!!!!  I love that 4 a new T-shirt :biggrin: 
[/quote]
they will be availible soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 8 2010, 03:59 PM~19018280
> *is this a #9 or #5 pump head..trying to get a rebuild kit but not sure.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568429
> *


Most likely it's a 9, how many mounting bolt holes does it have? If it's that old, I believe it has the old seal design. Plastic heart shaped.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 7 2010, 10:54 AM~19007453
> *are your extreme flo #5 pump heads still avail?   if so will they work in a street pump?
> *


We have some left, but it uses a 4 bolt mounting pattern. It depends on what the block is drilled for.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 10 2010, 04:49 PM~19035350
> *We have some left, but it uses a 4 bolt mounting pattern. It depends on what the block is drilled for.
> *




so this is the extreme flo? I wasnt sure if ti was or not, pm me a price on a head I just want to have an extra just in case  I dont see the heads on the site no longer listed just the rebuild kits.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

god my people :biggrin: where the fittings 4 the new accumulatores at.. :wow: :wow: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2010, 03:25 PM~19035599
> *so this is the extreme flo? I wasnt sure if ti was or not, pm me a price on a head I just want to have an extra just in case   I dont see the heads on the site no longer listed just the rebuild kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The extreme flow gears are $79.95ea. while supplies last.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 12 2010, 02:26 PM~19053076
> *The extreme flow gears are $79.95ea. while supplies last.
> *





:wave:


----------



## MR.64wagon

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 12 2010, 03:07 PM~19053427
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up mufasa? How are things out there? Any more hops this years? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 14 2010, 08:02 PM~19068192
> *:wave:
> *


Waz good homie? uffin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Nov 15 2010, 12:35 PM~19072660-->
> 
> 
> 
> Waz good homie? uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get back tooooo work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 15 2010, 01:54 PM~19073294
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Mikey mike and da funky bunch :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19074177
> *get back tooooo work
> Sup Mikey mike and da funky bunch :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm not even gonna comment. CHIPPER!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 16 2010, 01:30 PM~19082768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm not even gonna comment. CHIPPER!
> *


 :0 




Perm says u the chipper :wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 16 2010, 01:30 PM~19082768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm not even gonna comment. CHIPPER!
> *


HERSHEY SQUIRT :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13




----------



## LC CONNECTEK

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! NORMA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 16 2010, 02:30 PM~19082768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm not even gonna comment. CHIPPER!
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 15 2010, 11:34 AM~19072653
> *Whats up mufasa? How are things out there? Any more hops this years? uffin:
> *


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY HOMIE.................AS FAR AS HOPS, BEEN LAYN LOW, TAKING CARE OF SOME BUSINESS :|


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 16 2010, 06:34 PM~19084855
> *THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! NORMA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Yeah yeah yeah yeah..... *  :nicoderm:


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2010, 02:41 PM~19082860
> *:0
> Perm says u the chipper :wow:
> *



sup ron? good meetin you when we was out there we be shure to make it over your way again next trip.... 

p.s. get that cat some bean-o lol :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 17 2010, 05:20 PM~19094045
> *:wave:
> *


*
Hola ..... :wave: So what else have you done to your trunk lately ? *


----------



## sic713




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 16 2010, 12:45 PM~19082901
> *HERSHEY SQUIRT :biggrin:
> *


Thats a good one, Ron your ARE a hershey squirt :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 16 2010, 07:53 PM~19086798
> *SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY HOMIE.................AS FAR AS HOPS, BEEN LAYN LOW, TAKING CARE OF SOME BUSINESS  :|
> *


Thats coo, maybe I'll catch up wit you new years. You ride out to the majestics hop?


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19074177
> *get back tooooo work
> Sup Mikey mike and da funky bunch :biggrin:
> *


was good to meet u ron, catch up for a beer sumtime :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Nov 18 2010, 01:34 PM~19101717
> *
> Hola .....   :wave:    So what else have you done to your trunk lately ?
> *


Absolutely nothing. Ive been sick for like a month.


----------



## gold cutt 84




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

klassic kustoms is commin to get the kutlass,shit just aint wrkin rite.frnt just aint wantin ta do it's thang,i went ta pic my car up from smith and chassis and they gave it bak dead as hell wit wit no action but the bak...and never even charged my batts,he said he did.........but every since i got it bak i've been chargin even when i been waittin on cylinderz and i posted pics of it the 2cond day bak,so do the math on how long it's been here chargin,and still no action in fnt, and it's a fukkin shame how people take penatentiary chances,and sacrifices,risk's,and would starv fa thiz shit..and then actual blood family members loose out on more money payin fa someone else wrk ta be done over the riteway,,and even kid's loosin out on on everything but love,it'z a shame how some shop's will take advantage of u wen they kno u stay so far away and drive so far(hours not minutes).ta spend money...but u kno wut yall? it'z koo ima muthafukkin solja... street'z and mind....and to (smith and chassis, brandon smith in louisville,ky)fukk u dude and ya whole team of cce, i brought u two cars ,wen ya homie brent of pitbull hydros said he aint kno who the fuk u wus and u had no shop,.. wen i was lookin fa directions ta find u..........yeh u asshole,i put faith and trust n u and this is wut i get? a half wrkin set up and lies? ok, i guess we live and we learn.............and its painfull ta kno cool cars referd u.......lol do ya thang man and eat good off my money..i dont qit.....i'll rest when im dead ya dig?


----------



## JRO

Typing correct english is a hard thing to do. :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

here we go agin!


----------



## Team CCE

Sounds like you have an issue with smith chassis werks. You should take that up with them. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but if someone from our store suggested him it's just that.......a suggestion of someone who would install or do work locally. I think I understood what you were trying to say, and that shop is owned and run by one of our customers. Not us.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 22 2010, 06:00 PM~19134884
> *klassic kustoms is commin to get the kutlass,shit just aint wrkin rite.frnt just aint wantin ta do it's thang,i went ta pic my car up from smith and chassis and they gave it bak dead as hell wit wit no action but the bak...and never even charged my batts,he said he did.........but every since i got it bak i've been chargin even when i been waittin on cylinderz and i posted pics of it the 2cond day bak,so do the math on how long it's been here chargin,and still no action in fnt, and it's a fukkin shame how people take penatentiary chances,and sacrifices,risk's,and would starv fa thiz shit..and then  actual blood family members loose out on more money payin fa someone else wrk ta be done over the riteway,,and even kid's loosin out on on everything but love,it'z a shame how some shop's will take advantage of u wen they kno u stay so far away and drive so far(hours not minutes).ta spend money...but u kno wut yall? it'z koo ima muthafukkin solja... street'z and mind....and to (smith and chassis, brandon smith in louisville,ky)fukk u dude and ya whole team of cce, i brought u two cars ,wen ya homie brent of pitbull hydros said he aint kno who the fuk u wus and u had no shop,.. wen i was lookin fa directions ta find u..........yeh u asshole,i put faith and trust n u and this is wut i get? a half wrkin set up and lies? ok, i guess we live and we learn.............and its painfull ta kno cool cars referd u.......lol do ya  thang man and eat good off my money..i dont qit.....i'll rest when im dead ya dig?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 23 2010, 02:27 PM~19144326
> *Sounds like you have an issue with smith chassis werks. You should take that up with them. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but if someone from our store suggested him it's just that.......a suggestion of someone who would install or do work locally. I think I understood what you were trying to say, and that shop is owned and run by one of our customers. Not us.
> *


i sugges your a chipper :0 



















 j/p


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 23 2010, 06:56 PM~19146500
> *i sugges your a chipper :0
> j/p
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 23 2010, 06:56 PM~19146500
> *i sugges your a chipper :0
> j/p
> *


k,well said


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 23 2010, 06:56 PM~19146500
> *i sugges your a chipper :0
> j/p
> *


When you see the triple digits, if you ever do, then holla at me  :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 24 2010, 12:25 PM~19153144
> *When you see the triple digits, if you ever do, then holla at me   :biggrin:
> *


oh you meen like 99.8 :0 chipper


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 24 2010, 01:07 PM~19153488
> *oh you meen like 99.8 :0  chipper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: uffin:


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 23 2010, 01:27 AM~19140115
> *Typing correct english is a hard thing to do.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: i hate it when mofo's think its cool to spell some of the numbers in there phone number too "NA FA FO NA FO FA FO" :twak:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Nov 24 2010, 02:03 PM~19153937
> *:roflmao:  i hate it when mofo's think its cool to spell some of the numbers in there phone number too    "NA FA FO NA FO FA FO"  :twak:
> *


keep hatin homie,i feel good can ya dg dat shizznit?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bruce :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

WASSUP CCE, THANK ERIKA FOR THE COILS... 3 1/4'S ARE THE BOMB, LOVE'EM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltYe5tWqEXo


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 25 2010, 08:32 PM~19165848
> *What's up bruce :biggrin:
> *


Waz crackin' Danny? How you been?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 27 2010, 12:17 AM~19173483
> *WASSUP CCE, THANK ERIKA FOR THE COILS... 3 1/4'S ARE THE BOMB, LOVE'EM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltYe5tWqEXo
> *


NICE! :thumbsup: Truck climbs FAST. Looks good to, nice and solid.


----------



## charles85

:biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 28 2010, 07:27 PM~19184246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 28 2010, 07:27 PM~19184246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Nov 24 2010, 12:25 PM~19153144-->
> 
> 
> 
> When you see the triple digits, if you ever do, then holla at me   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chip :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 24 2010, 01:07 PM~19153488
> *oh you meen like 99.8 :0  chipper
> *


sup cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 28 2010, 11:00 PM~19187426
> *sup chip :biggrin:
> sup cheerleader  :biggrin:
> *


Uh Oh.......yea perm......cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Are you ready for the next generation of marzocchi? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 1 2010, 11:03 AM~19209589
> *Are you ready for the next generation of marzocchi? :biggrin:
> *


o snap!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 1 2010, 12:03 PM~19209589
> *Are you ready for the next generation of marzocchi? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## silver-metal 82

I


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 28 2010, 04:04 PM~19183728
> *Waz crackin' Danny? How you been?
> *


I'm doing good bro just working u know me winter how it is in chicago


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 1 2010, 11:03 AM~19209589
> *Are you ready for the next generation of marzocchi? :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF THEY BUILD MORE PRESSURE THAN THE OG'S , IF NOT, ILL STICK TO MY 99 GEAR


----------



## Team CCE

> ONLY IF THEY BUILD MORE PRESSURE THAN THE OG'S , IF NOT, ILL STICK TO MY 99 GEAR
> [/quote/]
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 1 2010, 12:03 PM~19209589
> *Are you ready for the next generation of marzocchi? :biggrin:
> *



Whats the scoop? Any changes?


----------



## six4customs

REPPIN CCE DOWNUNDER.......BLOOD SWEAT AND NO TEARS ALL DAAY LONG...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

sup team cce :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 6 2010, 01:23 AM~19250600
> *sup team cce  :biggrin:
> *


CARLTON....Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZZ UP CCE..


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 6 2010, 12:23 AM~19250600
> *sup team cce  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Carlton? How ya doin' my friend? :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Dec 4 2010, 05:35 AM~19234964
> *REPPIN CCE DOWNUNDER.......BLOOD SWEAT AND NO TEARS ALL DAAY LONG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2010, 12:08 PM~19219858
> *Whats the scoop? Any changes?
> *


Some internal changes and different treatment process. I'll try to get a pic post real soon.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2010, 12:51 PM~19253105
> *Some internal changes and different treatment process. I'll try to get a pic post real soon.
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 


Is that why 11s are out of stock...not making them anymore??? Are they only gonna make the new style?? :run:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2010, 03:06 PM~19254779
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> Is that why 11s are out of stock...not making them anymore???  Are they only gonna make the new style??  :run:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2010, 01:49 PM~19253089
> *Whats up Carlton? How ya doin' my friend? :wave:
> *


all is good with me & the rest of the fam
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 6 2010, 08:40 AM~19251205
> *CARLTON....Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


all is well my friend...lowrider4life :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Dec 6 2010, 09:07 AM~19251285
> *WATZZZ UP CCE..
> *



whats up homie?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 6 2010, 02:23 AM~19250600
> *sup team cce  :biggrin:
> *



carlton!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

Apparently the thing to do is fill the hydraulic forum with 1000 topics on parts individually. If I were to jump on that band wagon it would take several pages. I will be posting some stuff soon, but in our topic. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Team CCE

We have a FULL line of hydraulic and air ride components in stock, and have had for several years.  Check out our website, link below. Pics will be posted soon. uffin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:56 PM~19274361
> *Apparently the thing to do is fill the hydraulic forum with 1000 topics on parts individually. If I were to jump on that band wagon it would take several pages. I will be posting some stuff soon, but in our topic. Keep an eye out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its like craigslist up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 6 2010, 09:53 PM~19257590
> *carlton!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


missing everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 8 2010, 05:02 PM~19275797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its like craigslist up in here :biggrin:
> *


I'm sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:05 AM~19283300
> *I'm sayin' :biggrin:
> *


craig..... craig..... can i borrow the VCR.. i need to dub a tape.. its the bomb :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2010, 11:57 AM~19283721
> *craig..... craig..... can i borrow the VCR.. i need to dub a tape.. its the bomb :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 8 2010, 06:10 PM~19276555
> *:wave:
> *


Whatz up hoime? whatz goin' on in texas?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 9 2010, 04:34 PM~19285804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :guns: :ugh: :guns: :around: :wave:


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 9 2010, 05:26 PM~19286307
> *:guns:  :ugh:  :guns:  :around:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## Team CCE

We ONLY use marzocchi, not the imatation crap. uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:11 PM~19295610
> *We ONLY use marzocchi, not the imatation crap. uffin:
> *


how about the 11's??


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 28 2010, 05:07 PM~19183744
> *NICE! :thumbsup: Truck climbs FAST. Looks good to, nice and solid.
> *


 :thumbsup: PUMPS AND DUMPS... Thanks Folks, Happy Holidays :thumbsup: 
by the way, i told my secret santa i wanted a candle stick from CCE. if someone weird calls asking, please sell her #300.225.


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:11 PM~19295610
> *We ONLY use marzocchi, not the imatation crap. uffin:
> *



uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Dec 10 2010, 07:47 PM~19297090
> *:thumbsup: PUMPS AND DUMPS... Thanks Folks, Happy Holidays  :thumbsup:
> by the way, i told my secret santa i wanted a candle stick from CCE. if someone weird calls asking, please sell her #300.225.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Dec 11 2010, 05:27 AM~19299814
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Whatz up Dazz? You know only the best. Marzocchi!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bruce how u been bro


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Bruce when CCE going to have some Xmas specials and some new product coming out???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:56 PM~19274361
> *Apparently the thing to do is fill the hydraulic forum with 1000 topics on parts individually. If I were to jump on that band wagon it would take several pages. I will be posting some stuff soon, but in our topic. Keep an eye out.
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 11 2010, 08:58 PM~19304232
> *Bruce when CCE going to have some Xmas specials and some new product coming out???
> *


Let me check on that. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Team CCE

Dukes Car Show by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr
[/quote]
Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 13 2010, 12:55 PM~19315260
> *Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD OUTHERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  VERY NICE BRUCE


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 13 2010, 12:07 PM~19315316
> *LOOKING GOOD OUTHERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   VERY NICE BRUCE
> *


Thanks Joe, it worked pretty good this weekend. Enough to get the win


----------



## 81cutty

> Dukes Car Show by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin: uffin:
[/quote]
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> Dukes Car Show by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## six4customs

> Dukes Car Show by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin: uffin:
[/quote]

MAN U SUPPOSE TO SHOW ME THAT BRUCE...........DAM... :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> Team cce reppin' the mid-west, still on top :biggrin: uffin:


MAN U SUPPOSE TO SHOW ME THAT BRUCE...........DAM... :cheesy:
[/quote]
I know, next visit I guess. It was sick for a lil bit but it seems to be doing good again :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 13 2010, 09:02 PM~19319731
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatzz up homie? uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

What it do Juan?? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19343498
> *What it do Juan??  :biggrin:
> *



About to bringout a CCE dancer to represent in the South, :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN

wat up :wave: whats the price on the fuerte double pump single dump set up w/adex & 1" checks i see in the magazine???


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19348375
> *About to bringout a CCE dancer to represent in the South,  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet! What is it?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 11:37 PM~19349488
> *wat up :wave: whats the price on the fuerte double pump single dump set up w/adex & 1" checks  i see in the magazine???
> *


PM sent uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 16 2010, 11:37 PM~19348375
> *About to bringout a CCE dancer to represent in the South,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:47 AM~19343491
> *Whatzz up homie? uffin:
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 04:16 PM~19354698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 03:16 PM~19354698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shits retarded, makes it look like lowriders is all oldskool cholio mexicans that shit dumb


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 17 2010, 12:15 PM~19352753
> *Sweet! What is it?
> *



A G-Body


----------



## Avila

How high did the truck hit at that show? It got up there - it cleared the stick!


----------



## ratfink ben

To Chris and Norma and everybody else at CCE hope you have a safe Christmas and New Year. I'll see you when you open up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Team CCE

Apparently not everybody knows, but last year we made some changes to our coils. The purple, white, and the most to the yellow. They are improved, especially the yellow. They only take a 1/2" set. What other coils only collapses 1/2" after being broke in? Just because a coil takes a set, they all do, it doesn't mean they are no good. You need to figure out the length of coil you desire before you cut them and put them in, that way you can cominsate. The yellow coil after being installed will provide 12 3/4- 13" of usable coil. We call it our 4-ton but is close to a 4 1/2-ton from other manufactures. We are presently working on a 4 1/2-5 ton spring that will be available as soon as testing is done. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> Not exactly sure, I heard a couple different #'s. It was up there thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Dec 19 2010, 02:53 PM~19368489
> *To Chris and Norma and everybody else at CCE hope you have a safe Christmas and New Year. I'll see you when you open up in a couple weeks.
> *


Thanks homie, wish you the same uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 17 2010, 08:46 PM~19357002
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## six4customs

MERRY CHRISTMAS CCE CREW.... AND SIK ASS NEW YR.....   THAT MACHETE MOVIE SIKES ME UP 2!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DAZZ
AND SIX4 FAM


----------



## six4customs

MERRY CHRISTMAS CCE CREW.... AND SIK ASS NEW YR.....   THAT MACHETE MOVIE SIKES ME UP 2!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DAZZ
AND SIX4 FAM


----------



## Southside01




----------



## MR.64wagon

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

To The Top uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 29 2010, 06:09 PM~19452298
> *To The Top uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 29 2010, 06:09 PM~19452298
> *To The Top uffin:
> *



Happy New Year


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19473663
> *Happy New Year
> *


Thanks, same to you. Whats up wit the phone tag? :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

happy happy new year CCE..


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19491192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's show Al?


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 07:16 PM~19354698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



the dude in the backseat of that LS was getting thrown around when he was hopping the back :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 3 2011, 11:53 AM~19490462
> *Thanks, same to you. Whats up wit the phone tag? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Call Normita</span></span> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 3 2011, 03:21 PM~19491015
> *happy happy new year CCE..
> *


 :biggrin: 
*Happy New Year Rudy..!!!!*


----------



## gold cutt 84

basic street set up with 4 accumalators cce








good sales people! thanks cce


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 7 2011, 03:33 PM~19531804
> *basic street set up with 4 accumalators cce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good sales people! thanks cce
> *



*Niiiiiiice :biggrin: & Thanks *


----------



## tanguy34

but real bad customer service never got called back about rims must not care i bet the owner would care :angry:  :angry:


----------



## browninthe810

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Jan 7 2011, 06:32 PM~19533518
> *but real bad customer service never got called back about rims must not care i bet the owner would care :angry:    :angry:
> *


*I apologize for your inconvenience SHAWN/SHAUN...... We have been a few people short here at CCE and we do try our very best to answer questions and quotes as promptly as possible  . Normally if we cannot respond within the 1st or 2nd day we like to provide you with a courtesy call. 

In this situation I wrote the number incorrect , I tried to call your with the answer to your quotes but did not reach you. If you would of called me to check I could of resolved this matter over the phone  .

<span style=\'color:red\'>Your answer:

14 x 6's are OUT OF STOCK by the MOB wire wheel manufacturer and a
currently on order. We shall see them to our store within the next 4-6
weeks.


Next time you have inquiries about something all you have to do is call
back  

Thanks!
Norma
*
</span>


----------



## goinlow

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL

what up norma !


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 10 2011, 03:49 PM~19556951
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL
> 
> what up norma !
> *


* Wuz UP wUZ uP......!!!! Luisillo :biggrin: Soooo R u comin' down 4 Carl Caspers Show next Month???? I heard some of ur boys are trying 2 come.....  *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:wave: how r u guys doin out there?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 03:03 PM~19557590
> *:wave: how r u guys doin out there?
> *


Where, we're all across this nation of ours :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

can somebody pm me the info for carl casper.. ima try and make it this year.. No wonder i always miss it.. its early


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

TO ALL CCE


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 7 2011, 01:33 PM~19531804
> *basic street set up with 4 accumalators cce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good sales people! thanks cce
> *


Nice!! uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 14 2011, 02:19 PM~19596648
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> TO ALL CCE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## goinlow

hey norma, you got phillys maserati in your showroom ??? Can you post a pic ?


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 19 2011, 08:17 AM~19637500
> *:wave:
> *


HAVE YOU GOT THE NEW PUMPHEADS?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 10 2011, 04:59 PM~19557022
> * Wuz UP wUZ uP......!!!!  Luisillo  :biggrin:  Soooo R u comin' down 4 Carl Caspers Show next Month???? I heard some of ur boys are trying 2 come.....
> *


I AM ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 19 2011, 12:41 PM~19638754
> *hey norma,  you got phillys maserati in your showroom ???  Can you post a pic ?
> *


*yeah..... Just 4 u Louis* :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 20 2011, 05:09 AM~19647031
> *I AM ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

 Yeeeehhh...... *


----------



## goinlow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL


thanks ma ! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

:wave: I havent seen you all in forever....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 21 2011, 01:58 PM~19659671
> *:wave: I havent seen you all in forever....
> *



*yEAH..... I already had a baby  .*


----------



## Team CCE

Finally got my computer workin' again, we'll see how long it lasts uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 26 2011, 04:01 PM~19704631
> *Finally got my computer workin' again, we'll see how long it lasts uffin:
> *


Stop looking at all those tranny sites and you should be good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2011, 06:07 PM~19704685
> *Stop looking at all those tranny sites and you should be good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



he busted you out bruce.....lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2011, 03:07 PM~19704685
> *Stop looking at all those tranny sites and you should be good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: right, and you must know from experience.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2011, 03:11 PM~19704722
> *he busted you out bruce.....lol
> *


Watch it russ!!!!! Don't make me bitch slap you, SON


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2011, 03:07 PM~19704685
> *Stop looking at all those tranny sites and you should be good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :|


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Wish we could be there! Best of Luck..!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 26 2011, 06:20 PM~19704790
> *Watch it russ!!!!! Don't make me bitch slap you, SON
> *



Son.......you gonna have to swing up old man......you already look up to me.....lol....dont you have some parts to be slangin?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 27 2011, 10:14 AM~19712464
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whatz up Joe? You ready for some competition? I can let you win all the time,LOL uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 27 2011, 10:36 AM~19712662
> *Son.......you gonna have to swing up old man......you already look up to me.....lol....dont you have some parts to be slangin?
> *


I ain't scared, I already gave you to many passes. This one I'm gonna have to put you on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 27 2011, 01:37 PM~19713539
> *I ain't scared, I already gave you to many passes. This one I'm gonna have to put you on the ground :biggrin:
> *


I see you got the Ol' laptop workin..... Rebooted it????


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2011, 01:05 PM~19713736
> *I see you got the Ol' laptop workin..... Rebooted it????
> *


Yep, it seems to be workin' ok, lost everything tho.


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Team CCE

uffin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 28 2011, 01:56 PM~19723538
> *uffin:
> *


Thanks for the rims chipper Bruce :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 28 2011, 01:56 PM~19723538
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Southside01




----------



## cesar garcia

HOW MUCH FOR A ALL CHROME WAMMY PUMP ALL HARDLINED NOT INSTALLED OUT THE DOOR TO 702 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 31 2011, 01:13 PM~19746478
> *HOW MUCH FOR A ALL CHROME WAMMY PUMP ALL HARDLINED NOT INSTALLED OUT THE DOOR TO 702 :biggrin:
> *


PM sent uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*<span style=\'color:blue\'> Drink ALL NIGHT 4 only $25..!!!!! :wow: 
DoN't forget to wear ur Car Club Shirts  See you there..!!!!!  *


----------



## Team CCE

Are you referring to carl casper show Norma? You didn't post any date or anything. :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

what up bro;;how da truck working


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2011, 06:21 PM~19790453
> *what up bro;;how da truck working
> *


Chippin', you can stop by and find out :biggrin:


----------



## rug442




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 8 2011, 01:09 AM~19815270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *ay Wey*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 4 2011, 02:42 PM~19787904
> *Are you referring to carl casper show Norma? You didn't post any date or anything. :dunno:
> *



* Yeah....Check the flyer Brusso....  *


----------



## Southside01




----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 AM~19776012
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> Drink ALL NIGHT 4 only $25..!!!!!  :wow:
> DoN't forget to wear ur Car Club Shirts   See you there..!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Feb 8 2011, 04:30 PM~19819534
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you gonna make it homie?


----------



## Team CCE

This year we will be adding a bunch of products to our line, so keep an eye out  Even a few more kits to our ever expanding list. uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2011, 06:21 PM~19790453
> *what up bro;;how da truck working
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 9 2011, 02:47 PM~19828811
> *This year we will be adding a bunch of products to our line, so keep an eye out   Even a few more kits to our ever expanding list.  uffin:
> *


LOOKING TO SPONCER DA ELCO;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 9 2011, 02:47 PM~19828811
> *This year we will be adding a bunch of products to our line, so keep an eye out   Even a few more kits to our ever expanding list.  uffin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Feb 8 2011, 07:53 PM~19820604
> *you gonna make it homie?
> *


yes homie . we rolling we leaving friday the 25 4 us is a 12hr ride.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Feb 11 2011, 09:18 AM~19843117
> *yes homie . we rolling  we leaving friday the 25 4 us is a 12hr ride.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Swing by and pick me up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 11 2011, 07:57 AM~19843456
> *Swing by and pick me up....  :biggrin:
> *


Big Bill!!!!! Whats up buddy?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce. All the way from Haaaaaawaaaaaaii!


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442




----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 13 2011, 05:44 PM~19859306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 11 2011, 03:49 PM~19846664
> *Sup bruce. All the way from Haaaaaawaaaaaaii!
> *


Whats up holmes? Hows the weather over there now?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 13 2011, 03:44 PM~19859306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 14 2011, 07:46 PM~19870933
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatz crackin' andrew? You goin' to casper this year? I know you just got off you country wide tour and all. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2011, 12:50 PM~19876170
> *Whatz crackin' andrew? You goin' to casper this year? I know you just got off you country wide tour and all. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :ugh: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Were's them CCE tax time deals at Bruce...


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 15 2011, 01:58 PM~19876615
> *Were's them CCE tax time deals at Bruce...
> *


X2


----------



## Team CCE

Thats what I'm sayin'.... :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2011, 01:50 PM~19876170
> *Whatz crackin' andrew? You goin' to casper this year? I know you just got off you country wide tour and all. :biggrin:
> *



Im only going if you are...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 18 2011, 02:12 PM~19902881
> *Im only going if you are...
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 18 2011, 05:25 PM~19902936
> *:0  :nicoderm:
> *


drink and be merry bitches.....lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2011, 03:06 PM~19903171
> *drink and be merry bitches.....lol
> *


Chipper!!!! Cheerleader!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923218
> *Chipper!!!! Cheerleader!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


blah blah blah,......


----------



## Southside01

NORMA LOOKING GOOD ON THE VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19985076
> *NORMA LOOKING GOOD ON THE VIDEOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah she was GAWD DAMN!!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19985076
> *NORMA LOOKING GOOD ON THE VIDEOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Thank U.... Thank U....  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 1 2011, 01:45 AM~19986195
> *Yeah she was GAWD DAMN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
ur Funny JRO.... :biggrin: I didn't even get to see u ...... Donde estabas?*


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 2 2011, 12:06 PM~19996973
> *
> ur Funny JRO....  :biggrin:  I didn't even get to see u ...... Donde estabas?
> *


I was shopping for home stuff all weekend lol. You saw me thursday though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 2 2011, 11:04 AM~19996951
> *Thank U.... Thank U....
> *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZ UP CCE...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER+Feb 15 2011, 03:58 PM~19876615-->
> 
> 
> 
> Were's them CCE tax time deals at Bruce...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trunkgotknock_@Feb 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19888786
> *X2
> *



any specials going on?


----------



## six4customs

:wave: :wave:


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7705487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have extended bottom cups to,so you can lay lower with the same spring.
> *


how much for a set shipped to 83687


----------



## MISTER ED

price on a basic set-up...


----------



## MISTER ED

and what does it come with.......


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 AM~20021036
> *and what does it come with.......
> *


closed saturday and sunday but will they will get u a price monday for shure. you can always use www.ccehydraulics.com.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 5 2011, 06:41 AM~20020664
> *how much for a set shipped to 83687
> *


Free shipping on any order over $500 within the us, excluding alaska, hawaii, or puerto rico


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 5 2011, 08:52 AM~20021035
> *price on a basic set-up...
> *


2 pump?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 5 2011, 04:57 AM~20020557
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up dazz? How things down under?


----------



## Don Pedro

This is our full CCE product install on a stock bubble caprice that belongs to city cruisers in cali...All the work was down here at by the team at CORONADO CUSTOMS in Yuma Az.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## JRO

Love it. Real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Team CCE

Nice job on the install, looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 5 2011, 06:41 AM~20020664
> *how much for a set shipped to 83687
> *


Extended bottom coil-over cups would be $142.95 to your door. uffin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro+Mar 8 2011, 08:24 PM~20046480-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is our full CCE product install on a stock bubble caprice that belongs to city cruisers in cali...All the work was down here at by the team at CORONADO CUSTOMS in Yuma Az.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Don [email protected] 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20046498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Don Pedro_@Mar 8 2011, 08:28 PM~20046516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: *THATS CLEAN. MUCH PROPS.*


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20053162
> *:thumbsup: THATS CLEAN. MUCH PROPS.
> *


Thanks bro,were going to bust out a show and go big body lac with all chrome set up-hard lines and chrome rack......... :wow:.......stay tuned!


----------



## Team CCE

To the top!!!!! Gettin' closer.........more new products and some changes to some old ones. Always tryin' to make things better to stay on top


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 15 2011, 01:11 PM~20096458
> *To the top!!!!! Gettin' closer.........more new products and some changes to some old ones. Always tryin' to make things better to stay on top
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20043877
> *Free shipping on any order over $500 within the us, excluding alaska, hawaii, or puerto rico
> *


so them cups are 500.00 dollars? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20096458
> *To the top!!!!! Gettin' closer.........more new products and some changes to some old ones. Always tryin' to make things better to stay on top
> *


  


:wave:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20043883
> *2 pump?
> *


*WHEN CAN I PICK UP MY PUMPS?* :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 9 2011, 02:31 PM~20052027
> *Extended bottom coil-over cups would be $142.95 to your door. uffin:
> *


LATINXS, ceck it out ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 17 2011, 05:45 PM~20116092
> *WHEN CAN I PICK UP MY PUMPS? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, been super busy here at shop. I'll hit you up in the am and let you know uffin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 17 2011, 05:48 PM~20116112
> *Sorry, been super busy here at shop. I'll hit you up in the am and let you know uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: *NO RUSH. ILL BE IN TUCSON THIS WEEKEND. HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY.*


----------



## six4customs

HEY THERE CCE.....

FEW PICS OF SIX FOUR CUSTOMS LATEST SHOWROOM, AND REPPIN CCE, HOPE ALL IS GOOD

DAZZ,
AUSTRALIA...... OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 17 2011, 10:54 PM~20119057
> *HEY THERE CCE.....
> 
> FEW PICS OF SIX FOUR CUSTOMS LATEST SHOWROOM, AND REPPIN CCE, HOPE ALL IS GOOD
> 
> DAZZ,
> AUSTRALIA...... OF COURSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looks good........Im gettin my paperwork in order to come out there. Can't wait
:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 18 2011, 01:54 AM~20119057
> *HEY THERE CCE.....
> 
> FEW PICS OF SIX FOUR CUSTOMS LATEST SHOWROOM, AND REPPIN CCE, HOPE ALL IS GOOD
> 
> DAZZ,
> AUSTRALIA...... OF COURSE :biggrin:
> *


I heard Hydraulics were illegal in Australia. That true? Or is it just in some parts? Guy I talk to on xbox was talking about it. Said you could have air bag suspension but they have restrictions on ride height. Just curious to how it is out that way. 

Shop look good. :thumbsup: Lets see that art on the wall.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Bruce Mayz....


Gonna be crackin this week-end chip  :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Damm Bruce when that new shit coming out... We want to see!!!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 18 2011, 12:54 AM~20119057
> *HEY THERE CCE.....
> 
> FEW PICS OF SIX FOUR CUSTOMS LATEST SHOWROOM, AND REPPIN CCE, HOPE ALL IS GOOD
> 
> DAZZ,
> AUSTRALIA...... OF COURSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
You guys did a great job and everything turned out Great!!!! THE SHOWROOM LOOKS REALLY GOOD <img src=\'http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n50/TripPix_2006/Emoticons/BigGrin-Proud.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

We're Proud of our products and Proud of our Distributors <img src=\'http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f141/ah-bee/emoticons/proud.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> Keep up the Good Work SIX FOUR CUSTOMS..!!!!  </span>*

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t78/wickedlysinful/Emoticons/Love.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><span style=\'colorurple\'> *NorMiTa *


----------



## tanguy34

here is my cce set up (damage autobody in chi town did it an i love it)


----------



## Bermuda Triangle




----------



## 61neb

*WHATS UP BRUCE THIS IS BEN FROM SWITCH HAPPY HOW YOU DOING* :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145099
> *Damm Bruce when that new shit coming out... We want to see!!!!!!
> *


One of our cnc machines went down, so unfortunately there will be a short delay


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 20 2011, 09:01 PM~20138851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW
> 
> HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP
> 
> STREET CLASS: $150
> 30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT
> UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK
> STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY
> MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
> 10 BATT MAX
> 
> SUPER STREET: $250
> 38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT
> 14 BATTS MAX
> 185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE
> CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT
> 
> RADICAL : $500
> ANYTHING GOES
> EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED
> *


So, what class would that put me in with a single/truck?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20156993
> *WHATS UP BRUCE THIS IS BEN FROM SWITCH HAPPY HOW YOU DOING  :biggrin:
> *


I'm good, ready to hit some shows :biggrin: Whats crackin' over there?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20125757
> *Sup Bruce Mayz....
> Gonna be crackin this week-end chip   :biggrin:
> *


It was, you were MIA tho. When you gonna bring the mazdooog back out? :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 23 2011, 10:17 AM~20160583
> *I'm good, ready to hit some shows :biggrin:  Whats crackin' over there?
> *


*i talked to norma heres the flyer its in my back yard i will have a booth there maybe you guys can make it *


----------



## goinlow

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL

what up Norma :wave:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 23 2011, 11:15 AM~20160566
> *So, what class would that put me in with a single/truck?
> *


*DO YOU RUN 13's OR 14in RIMS? I THINK WE WOULD BE IN THE "SUPER" STREET CLASS EVEN THOUGH WE GOT REAL STREET SINGLES. I RUN 14in RIMS SO I WOULD BE IN THE SUPER STREET CLASS. AND THEY DON'T MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT TRUCKS SO IM GUESSING YOU WOULD BE SUPER STREET TOO, OR RADICAL. ATLEAST THATS WHAT THE FLYER IS PUTTING IT. *


----------



## ratfink ben

MyCCE set-up.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 23 2011, 04:54 PM~20163113
> *DO YOU RUN 13's OR 14in RIMS? I THINK WE WOULD BE IN THE "SUPER" STREET CLASS EVEN THOUGH WE GOT REAL STREET SINGLES. I RUN 14in RIMS SO I WOULD BE IN THE SUPER STREET CLASS. AND THEY DON'T MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT TRUCKS SO IM GUESSING YOU WOULD BE SUPER STREET TOO, OR RADICAL. ATLEAST THATS WHAT THE FLYER IS PUTTING IT.
> *


14's


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Mar 23 2011, 07:41 PM~20164437
> *MyCCE set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 23 2011, 04:54 PM~20163113
> *DO YOU RUN 13's OR 14in RIMS? I THINK WE WOULD BE IN THE "SUPER" STREET CLASS EVEN THOUGH WE GOT REAL STREET SINGLES. I RUN 14in RIMS SO I WOULD BE IN THE SUPER STREET CLASS. AND THEY DON'T MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT TRUCKS SO IM GUESSING YOU WOULD BE SUPER STREET TOO, OR RADICAL. ATLEAST THATS WHAT THE FLYER IS PUTTING IT.
> *


Thats how I was reading it to.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 23 2011, 11:51 AM~20160823
> *i talked to norma heres the flyer its in my back yard i will have a booth there maybe you guys can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm down, I'll see if that weekend is open.


----------



## 61neb

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ratfink ben

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Were's the new shit out we want to see....


----------



## Southside01




----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 18 2011, 09:43 AM~20121289
> *Looks good........Im gettin my paperwork in order to come out there. Can't wait
> :thumbsup:
> *


I,LL BE WAITN 4 U BROTHER, TRY FOR ROUND LATE OCT, NOV, WEATHER STARTS GETTN WARMER


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 18 2011, 05:06 PM~20124001
> *I heard Hydraulics were illegal in Australia. That true? Or is it just in some parts? Guy I talk to on xbox was talking about it. Said you could have air bag suspension but they have restrictions on ride height. Just curious to how it is out that way.
> 
> Shop look good.  :thumbsup: Lets see that art on the wall.
> *


WELL YEH,THEY SO CALLED ILLEGAL, SO ARE BAGS, UNLESS U GET ENGINEERS CERTICATE..... BUT COPS CAN STILL BOOK U IF THEY WANT, ALSO DEPENDIUNG ON HOW YA DRIVING YA RIDE OUT ON THE STREET..... 

JUST A SHIT FIGHT REALLY, AND A WHOLE LOTA REVENUE RAISING BULLSHIT FOR GOVERNMENT TO.. WE HAVE OUR WAYS AROUND IT ALL.....USA, STATES, HYDROS ARE ILLEGAL TO DONT THEY, BUT YALL STILL DOIN THE THING OVER THERE RITE?

PIC OF THAT WALL 4 U


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bruce how u been when u coming to the chi let me know


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20188008
> *WELL YEH,THEY SO CALLED ILLEGAL, SO ARE BAGS, UNLESS U GET ENGINEERS CERTICATE..... BUT COPS CAN STILL BOOK U IF THEY WANT, ALSO DEPENDIUNG ON HOW YA DRIVING YA RIDE OUT ON THE STREET.....
> 
> JUST A SHIT FIGHT REALLY, AND A WHOLE LOTA REVENUE RAISING BULLSHIT FOR GOVERNMENT TO.. WE HAVE OUR WAYS AROUND IT ALL.....USA, STATES, HYDROS ARE ILLEGAL TO DONT THEY, BUT YALL STILL DOIN THE THING OVER THERE RITE?
> 
> PIC OF THAT WALL 4 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that wall man. Pretty sweet! 

I dont think they are illegal here. Ive hit switches on cops and theyve never said anything to me. Sometimes when they are behind me I raise the ass all the way up and they dont seem care. :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 26 2011, 05:22 PM~20187877
> *I,LL BE WAITN 4 U BROTHER, TRY FOR ROUND LATE OCT, NOV, WEATHER STARTS GETTN WARMER
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 27 2011, 02:55 PM~20193864
> *What's up bruce how u been when u coming to the chi let me know
> *


Been ok, jus workin'. Not sure on the next mid west trip, but I will let you know. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 28 2011, 01:14 PM~20201771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tanks mondo, good lookin' out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 BAD MOTHER FUCKER and 1 CHIPPIN ASS User)
2 Members: Team CCE, 187_Regal

get to work......lol....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 28 2011, 04:14 PM~20201771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



chippers are people too......thats what i hear anyway.....lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 28 2011, 02:35 PM~20202292
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 BAD MOTHER FUCKER and 1 CHIPPIN ASS User)
> 2 Members: Team CCE, 187_Regal
> 
> get to work......lol....
> *


In that order.......you got that part right :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 28 2011, 02:37 PM~20202318
> *chippers are people too......thats what i hear anyway.....lol
> *


Your right, but this pic is triple digits homie. Let me know when you get there


----------



## Team CCE

I see you peekin' matt..............what up?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20202380
> *Your right, but this pic is triple digits homie. Let me know when you get there
> *



dont hold your breath.....i can do triple digits on the odometer........lol....let me know when you get there......jk.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2011, 02:34 PM~20202285
> *Tanks mondo, good lookin' out.  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2011, 05:42 PM~20202365
> *In that order.......you got that part right  :biggrin:
> *



bass ackwards........just flip around and reverse it......lol.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 28 2011, 02:59 PM~20202519
> *dont hold your breath.....i can do triple digits on the odometer........lol....let me know when you get there......jk.
> *


You couldn't do that goin down hill with the wind at your back :roflmao: :roflmao: besides, been there already. Back in the late 90's with my 63


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzz up .CCE


----------



## gfamnyc

cce how is your piston pump doing?..........and do you pics


----------



## Mr Leo

WATTS UP BRUCE,,,MR LEO JUSTPASSIN TRU,,,,NICEDREAM,C,C,


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2011, 06:23 PM~20202755
> *You couldn't do that goin down hill with the wind at your back :roflmao:  :roflmao: besides, been there already. Back in the late 90's with my 63
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  :tears: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gfamnyc_@Mar 28 2011, 07:00 PM~20204661
> *cce how is your piston pump doing?..........and do you pics
> *


Thats whats in the truck, single doin' 104". i know there's a pic on our website let me see how to put it on here.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Leo_@Mar 29 2011, 09:53 AM~20209346
> * WATTS UP BRUCE,,,MR LEO JUSTPASSIN TRU,,,,NICEDREAM,C,C,
> *


Whatz up Mr. leo? It's been a minute.......hope all is well. uffin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 23 2011, 03:00 PM~20161409
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: goinlow, CCE_GiRL
> 
> what up Norma  :wave:
> *


*

What's Up Louis... :biggrin: I haven't heard from you for a while  What have you been up to lately??? *


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 29 2011, 03:10 PM~20210591
> *
> 
> What's Up Louis...  :biggrin: I haven't heard from you for a while   What have you been up to lately???
> *



Not much, it slowed down a lot.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CARL CASPER 2011.... :biggrin: *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 28 2011, 02:43 PM~20202388
> *I see you peekin' matt..............what up?
> *


 :biggrin: not much laying low tell the weather brakes I hate the cold


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 28 2011, 02:14 PM~20201771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sup chip


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP GUYS FROM CCE;;;;LETS PUT IT DOWN;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 29 2011, 05:47 PM~20212653
> *:biggrin: not much laying low tell the weather brakes I hate the cold
> *


I hear that, it's in the 75-80 range here this week :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 29 2011, 09:12 PM~20214489
> *:0  sup chip
> *


suuuuup holmes, don't worry you'll get another shot next month if you want :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 AM~20217429
> *WHAT UP GUYS FROM CCE;;;;LETS PUT IT DOWN;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up big Al, I'm sure we'll cross paths this summer. Be ready :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Mar 30 2011, 11:22 AM~20218617-->
> 
> 
> 
> suuuuup holmes, don't worry you'll get another shot next month if you want :biggrin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Mar 30 2011, 11:26 AM~20218652
> *What up big Al, I'm sure we'll cross paths this summer. Be ready :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

LMAO........I got yo big wheel chipper!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 30 2011, 12:09 PM~20218967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 30 2011, 10:08 AM~20216967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20211263
> *CARL CASPER 2011.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

uffin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 29 2011, 03:24 PM~20211263
> *CARL CASPER 2011.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 29 2011, 10:12 PM~20214489-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  sup chip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Mar 30 2011, 12:22 PM~20218617
> *suuuuup holmes, don't worry you'll get another shot next month if you want :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I think u guys should have a Rematch in New Mexico next month :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 31 2011, 12:11 PM~20228069
> *I think u guys should have a Rematch in New Mexico next month  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats would be fun, I wonder if I can get a spot on the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 31 2011, 09:56 AM~20226102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 31 2011, 02:53 PM~20228718
> *Thats would be fun, I wonder if I can get a spot on the trailer :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Mar 30 2011, 06:08 AM~20216967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 30 2011, 11:26 AM~20218652
> *What up big Al, I'm sure we'll cross paths this summer. Be ready :biggrin:
> *


ready;;;its been worked on ;;''body off neww body on


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 1 2011, 11:08 AM~20235775
> *ready;;;its been worked on ;;''body off neww body  on
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 1 2011, 10:08 AM~20235775
> *ready;;;its been worked on ;;''body off neww body  on
> *


 uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 2 2011, 06:23 PM~20244239
> *uffin:
> *


hit me ups player :cheesy:


----------



## 61neb

CHECK IT OUT BRUCE


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 10:56 PM~20252782
> *CHECK IT OUT BRUCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow: Thats clean!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 4 2011, 05:16 PM~20258366
> *:nicoderm:  :wow: Thats clean!!
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 4 2011, 05:50 PM~20258654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


internet cheerleader.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:03 AM~20264385
> *internet cheerleader.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stewie said to give this to ya :x: :0


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:03 AM~20264385
> *internet cheerleader.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## Pjay

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2011, 01:25 PM~20265770
> *stewie said to give this to ya :x:  :0
> *


 hno: :ninja: :fuq:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rofl:


----------



## Team CCE

You better get jefe to get the truck ready for YOU........i'm gonna see you soon :biggrin: We'll see how good your switch skills are......we already know about your cheerleading experience :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:03 AM~20264385
> *sideliner internet cheerleader.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## casper38




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 11:42 AM~20274097
> *You better get jefe to get the truck ready for YOU........i'm gonna see you soon :biggrin: We'll see how good your switch skills are......we already know about your cheerleading experience :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: dem r chippin words :biggrin: u guys could have a chip off here. In nm


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
CONGRATS to Rudy from LOWRIDER CONNECTION for the DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT :biggrin: & to Robert from SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS for the SET-UP of THE MONTH  . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MIS CHAVOS..!!!!  *


----------



## Southside01

hi


----------



## Team CCE

What up Joe? You retire the wagon already or what? :dunno:


----------



## six4customs

ttt


----------



## gold cutt 84

:420: :420:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 9 2011, 02:13 PM~20298543
> *:420: :420:
> *


What up alex?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 11 2011, 11:51 AM~20311282
> *What up alex?
> *


Same old stuff homie little work here not too much. How about you homie?


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 8 2011, 04:12 PM~20293360
> *What up Joe? You retire the wagon already or what? :dunno:
> *


no just put away


----------



## Pjay

*Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out ! 
The address for the park is 

Ranchitos Park and pool 
811 Calle Ranchitos 
Espanola NM 87532 

Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332 

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 11 2011, 03:05 PM~20312517
> *Same old stuff homie little work here not too much. How about you homie?
> *


Oh just workin' on takin' over the west coast still, soon I will be ready with vehicle #2. Then on to three :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Whats up Russ..........chipper! :sprint:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 14 2011, 10:03 AM~20337508
> *Whats up Bruce ........chipper! :sprint:
> *


Fixed


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 13 2011, 12:03 PM~20329325
> *Oh just workin' on takin' over the west coast still, soon I will be ready with vehicle #2. Then on to three :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice good to see you are doing well .


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20339674
> *Fixed
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :shhh:


----------



## Team CCE

Got 2 new #11's..........let the bidding begin :biggrin: Lets start at $120, thats regular retail cost. GO!


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 02:14 PM~20352934
> *Got 2 new #11's..........let the bidding begin :biggrin: Lets start at $120, thats regular retail cost. GO!
> *



Really how much for a pallet? :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 12:14 PM~20352934
> *Got 2 new #11's..........let the bidding begin :biggrin: Lets start at $120, thats regular retail cost. GO!
> *


i'll take them call me thanks


----------



## pumpsndumps

my impala has one day left on ebay fellas!

1963 IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Apr 16 2011, 07:29 PM~20354698
> *Really how much for a pallet?  :biggrin:
> *


There is about 252pcs. on a pallet so at retail cost that would be.......$30,240 :wow: You ready to order? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 17 2011, 12:19 AM~20356553
> *i'll take them call me thanks
> *


You gotta bid :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 18 2011, 03:26 PM~20366311
> *You gotta bid :biggrin:
> *


4 tons????? 
:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 18 2011, 05:26 PM~20367446
> *4 tons?????
> :biggrin:
> *


Any day, gonna put in a call see if I can get an eta.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 18 2011, 02:26 PM~20366311
> *You gotta bid :biggrin:
> *


Half eaten choccy donut a large soda from sonic and Il let your lil minitruck take a win over my. Car sounds like a good trade lol 


ssssssssssssssssup Bruce :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 03:14 PM~20352934
> *Got 2 new #11's..........let the bidding begin :biggrin: Lets start at $120, thats regular retail cost. GO!
> *


125.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376069
> *Half eaten choccy donut a large soda from sonic and Il let your lil minitruck take a win over my. Car sounds like a good trade lol
> ssssssssssssssssup Bruce  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :loco: I don't need a charity win.......I might miss a lick and let you win. You'll probably need it. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 20 2011, 07:53 AM~20379984
> *125.00 shipped :biggrin:
> *


Thats a start :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 19 2011, 10:53 PM~20378560
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't laugh to hard, I ain't gonna take it easy on that double pump TRUCK of yours :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 20 2011, 10:49 AM~20380702
> *Don't laugh to hard, I ain't gonna take it easy on that double pump TRUCK of yours :biggrin:
> *


I ain't scared :biggrin:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376069-->
> 
> 
> 
> Half eaten choccy donut a large soda from sonic and Il let your lil minitruck take a win over my. Car sounds like a good trade lol
> ssssssssssssssssup Bruce  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 20 2011, 09:49 AM~20380702
> *Don't laugh to hard, I ain't gonna take it easy on that double pump TRUCK of yours :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Apr 20 2011, 11:02 AM~20381163
> *I ain't scared  :biggrin:
> *


U guys never know a small blue smurf just might get lucky on friday :biggrin: lol


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## big pimpin

:inout:


----------



## Team CCE

Where you at dan?? :biggrin: Hows thangs in KC?


----------



## big pimpin

I'm right here!!! :wave: Oh and I got your "chippers" sticker on the box. :angry: You know I'm stocking up.....i think the weather is about to turn and its about to go down. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 21 2011, 11:38 AM~20389411
> *I'm right here!!!  :wave:  Oh and I got your "chippers" sticker on the box.  :angry:    You know I'm stocking up.....i think the weather is about to turn and its about to go down.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I hope so, keep stockin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 21 2011, 01:38 PM~20390172
> *:wave:
> *


Whatz up homie? When you commin' out to vegas?


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bruce how u been


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 21 2011, 04:03 PM~20391259
> *Whatz up homie? When you commin' out to vegas?
> *


Dunno....been super ......


----------



## Team CCE

Any other bids on these #11's? uffin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 25 2011, 02:34 PM~20416570
> *Any other bids on these #11's? uffin:
> *


Bruce, I could really use one of them 11's after taking mine out at Casper and going though 2 adex's. PM me a price.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Apr 25 2011, 05:11 PM~20417593
> *Bruce, I could really use one of them 11's after taking mine out at Casper and going though 2 adex's. PM me a price.
> *


There on the chopping block homie, gotta bid :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

how bout this......i box up some frischs big boy breakfast, waffle house, spinellis, maybe some texas roadhouse, and send it to ya?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2011, 03:04 PM~20423625
> *how bout this......i box up some frischs big boy breakfast, waffle house, spinellis, maybe some texas roadhouse, and send it to ya?
> *



Spinellis :0 How many does he have out there now ?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 26 2011, 04:51 PM~20424367
> *Spinellis  :0    How many does he have out there now ?
> *


i believe he may have three now. the original on baxter or btown rd......then on in st. matthews (I believe), and then i think he is either in the process of opening one downtown in louisville or it has already opened.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:58 PM~20424427
> *i believe he may have three now. the original on baxter or btown rd......then on in st. matthews (I believe), and then i think he is either in the process of opening one downtown in louisville or it has already opened.
> *


damn, homie is doing it big.....


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2011, 12:04 PM~20423625
> *how bout this......i box up some frischs big boy breakfast, waffle house, spinellis, maybe some texas roadhouse, and send it to ya?
> *


 :wow: That would be AWESOME! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20432104
> *:wow: That would be AWESOME! :biggrin:
> *


SOLD!!!!!???????? LOL


----------



## Team CCE

Seriously........I got two 11's on the choppin' block.......The current bid is $125, PLUS shipping  Where we at on this, they gonna go by tomorrow. This could be your last chance. We will have another batch, but could be awhile yet not sure. uffin:


----------



## hoppinonu

need a hd motor how much


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 26 2011, 01:04 PM~20423625
> *how bout this......i box up some frischs big boy breakfast, waffle house, spinellis, maybe some texas roadhouse, and send it to ya?
> *


MMMMMMmmmmm Waffle house....Just had it last week in New Mexico.... :biggrin: 


Bruce Mayz :biggrin: ,we need a Waffle House in Vegas...Lets chip in and buy one...


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Apr 28 2011, 09:47 PM~20444826
> *need a hd motor how much
> *


$139.95


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20445187
> *MMMMMMmmmmm Waffle house....Just had it last week in New Mexico.... :biggrin:
> Bruce Mayz  :biggrin: ,we need a Waffle House in Vegas...Lets chip in and buy one...
> *


I agree on the waffle house :yes: We do need one here, but I preferr to not have business partners, that never works out.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20445187
> *MMMMMMmmmmm Waffle house....Just had it last week in New Mexico.... :biggrin:
> Bruce Mayz  :biggrin: ,we need a Waffle House in Vegas...Lets CHIP in and buy one...
> *


 :0


----------



## Team CCE

He said "CHIP in" :biggrin: No chippin' goin on here


----------



## Team CCE

Breaking news to be announced this week!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 2 2011, 06:10 PM~20468652
> *Breaking news to be announced this week!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



did you really shoot osama? LOL i know you get around......lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 2 2011, 03:14 PM~20468684
> *did you really shoot osama? LOL i know you get around......lol
> *


I plead the 5th.......... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 02:23 PM~20447900
> *I agree on the waffle house :yes: We do need one here, but I preferr to not have business partners, that never works out.
> *


I'm sure either of you could do it on your own. Gotta spread the love of the Awful Waffle. It's YUMMMMMMMMY


----------



## SwAnGiN88

WHATS HAPPENING HOMIES


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin: :wave: Great customer service.....fast shipping....always know exactly whats going on with the order. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup chip.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 4 2011, 10:30 AM~20482447
> *:biggrin: :wave:    Great customer service.....fast shipping....always know exactly whats going on with the order.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




*That's what we ♥ 2 hear :biggrin: * :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Whats goin on........ALOT actually. Soon to be anounced. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Don Pedro

Whats going bro,keeping busy.....erika dam near yelled at me cause i didnt put cce on the name tag....i cooled her off with some free shirts... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 4 2011, 12:56 PM~20483927
> *Whats going bro,keeping busy.....erika dam near yelled at me cause i didnt put cce on the name tag....i cooled her off with some free shirts... :biggrin:
> *


You gotta be careful with our ladies at cool cars, they like a firecracker :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 4 2011, 08:36 AM~20482487
> *Wassup chip.
> *


Wrong topic, I think you mean't to post that in a BMH topic :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 01:12 PM~20484012
> *Wrong topic, I think you mean't to post that in a BMH topic :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 01:14 PM~20484018
> *:0  :0
> *


What up chris, hows it goin? when we gonna see that cutty of your in vegas?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 01:18 PM~20484052
> *What up chris, hows it goin? when we gonna see that cutty of your in vegas?
> *


shiiiit, when $$$$$ gets better.............besides, imma have to build some shit w more batts n weight n chains to keep up! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 02:51 PM~20483906
> *Whats goin on........ALOT actually. Soon to be anounced.  :0  :0  :0
> *



Ooohhh just tell us already! :rant:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 01:19 PM~20484067
> *shiiiit, when $$$$$ gets better.............besides, imma have to build some shit w more batts n weight n chains to keep up! :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOO, don't do it!!! You know you don't need weight. Don't throw in the towel yet. Wait till you see whats coming :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 4 2011, 01:33 PM~20484171
> *Ooohhh just tell us already!  :rant:
> *


Should have it ready to post tomorrow, gotta learn how to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Well the start of the good news anyway :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 01:42 PM~20484214
> *NOOOOOOO, don't do it!!! You know you don't need weight. Don't throw in the towel yet. Wait till you see whats coming :biggrin:  :wow:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 

i know u dont.......but fuck 98% of so called street cars have it..........i wanna build a 10 batt street car next and see what i can make it do w no weight...........but i gotta dump the cutty first cuz i dont have room for another car


----------



## Team CCE

YES........no weight!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 01:46 PM~20484236
> *:0  :0
> 
> i know u dont.......but fuck 98% of so called street cars have it..........i wanna build a 10 batt street car next and see what i can make it do w no weight...........but i gotta dump the cutty first cuz i dont have room for another car
> *


I got a 10 battery single truck with no weight at about 105" :biggrin: It might be a truck but I'm sure by the time I lock up the rear the front is heavier than the majority of cars because of the wheel base. Oh and of coarse NO weight.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 03:42 PM~20484218
> *Should have it ready to post tomorrow, gotta learn how to post pics :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>*hahahahaha....*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 01:57 PM~20484299
> *I got a 10 battery single truck with no weight at about 105" :biggrin:  It might be a truck but I'm sure by the time I lock up the rear the front is heavier than the majority of cars because of the wheel base. Oh and of coarse NO weight.
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 4 2011, 02:08 PM~20484366
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>hahahahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 4 2011, 03:12 PM~20484386
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 03:42 PM~20484218
> *Should have it ready to post tomorrow, gotta learn how to post pics :biggrin:
> *



Todays about to be over!


----------



## 61neb

Having a good ass time in vegas with bruce CCE to the top


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 6 2011, 04:07 PM~20499181
> *Having a good ass time in vegas with bruce CCE to the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20515450
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Alooooooha from the pacific ocean.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20494364
> *Todays about to be over!
> *


Sorry Dan, I been super busy out here. Gonna figure out the pic thing in the morning. Got caught up fri with the hopper, and this lil show. Tomorrow I will be setting the record straight on the NEW marzocchi :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2011, 02:53 PM~20515797
> *Alooooooha from the pacific ocean.
> *


Aloha, I just had some hawian food fri at this lil show. Pretty good :biggrin: They didn't have any pinnapples tho :rofl:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 9 2011, 06:22 PM~20516669
> *Sorry Dan, I been super busy out here. Gonna figure out the pic thing in the morning. Got caught up fri with the hopper, and this lil show. Tomorrow I will be setting the record straight on the NEW marzocchi :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 9 2011, 05:22 PM~20516669
> *Sorry Dan, I been super busy out here. Gonna figure out the pic thing in the morning. Got caught up fri with the hopper, and this lil show. Tomorrow I will be setting the record straight on the NEW marzocchi :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 9 2011, 07:22 PM~20516669
> *Sorry Dan, I been super busy out here. Gonna figure out the pic thing in the morning. Got caught up fri with the hopper, and this lil show. Tomorrow I will be setting the record straight on the NEW marzocchi :biggrin:
> *




:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 9 2011, 05:24 PM~20516683
> *Aloha, I just had some hawian food fri at this lil show. Pretty good :biggrin: They didn't have any pinnapples tho :rofl:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+May 4 2011, 01:19 PM~20484067-->
> 
> 
> 
> shiiiit, when $$$$$ gets better.............besides, imma have to build some shit w more batts n weight n chains to keep up! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 01:46 PM~20484236
> *:0  :0
> 
> i know u dont.......but fuck 98% of so called street cars have it..........i wanna build a 10 batt street car next and see what i can make it do w no weight...........but i gotta dump the cutty first cuz i dont have room for another car
> *


*I GOT A 10 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT. YOU SAW WHAT IT DID IN SAN BERDOO LAST YEAR. I THINK I GOT 47" WITH A STOCK FRAME & NO CHAINS, JUST RANCHO SHOCKS. IT HAS A V8 IN IT TOO. *  











*SORRY FOR THE BIG PIC. I DONT KNOW HOW TO SIZE IT DOWN.*


----------



## red Hormiga

*I'M TRYING TO TWEAK IT ALITTLE TO GET A COUPLE OF MORE INCHES. I'LL BE GETTING THAT NEW SHIT CCE IS COMING OUT WITH.* :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*May-June NeWsLeTTeR...... * :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 17 2011, 08:54 AM~20570023
> *I'M TRYING TO TWEAK IT ALITTLE TO GET A COUPLE OF MORE INCHES. I'LL BE GETTING THAT NEW SHIT CCE IS COMING OUT WITH. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Milwlowlow

hey do any of you guys happen to know any CCE DISTRIBUTORS or shops up in Wisconsin or north side of chicago?
hit me up if you do i wanna get a 2 pump fat boy or a Cyclone kit for my ride and help would be Greatly appreciated


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Milwlowlow_@May 18 2011, 01:33 PM~20579377
> *hey do any of you guys happen to know any CCE DISTRIBUTORS or shops up in Wisconsin or north side of chicago?
> hit me up if you do i wanna get a 2 pump fat boy or a Cyclone kit for my ride and help would be Greatly appreciated
> *


None that I know of. Ky is pretty close, shipping wouldn't take to long and is free on any order over $500.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by Milwlowlow_@May 18 2011, 03:33 PM~20579377
> *hey do any of you guys happen to know any CCE DISTRIBUTORS or shops up in Wisconsin or north side of chicago?
> hit me up if you do i wanna get a 2 pump fat boy or a Cyclone kit for my ride and help would be Greatly appreciated
> *



*
Hello.... Just give us a call, U are only 1-2 days away  .& if you are looking for installer I'll give U some phone #'s 2. Just give me a call.... :biggrin: Normita*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
Here it is..!!! CCE WORLDWIDE.! We have a FLICKR gallery Now  . You can see all ur pictures there. We'll be uploading more pictures daily. tHANKS again for all the ♥. & Keep sending those pix *

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20587342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is..!!! CCE WORLDWIDE.! We have a FLICKR gallery Now  . You can see all ur pictures there. We'll be uploading more pictures daily. tHANKS again for all the ♥. & Keep sending those pix
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics
> *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20587342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is..!!! CCE WORLDWIDE.! We have a FLICKR gallery Now  . You can see all ur pictures there. We'll be uploading more pictures daily. tHANKS again for all the ♥. & Keep sending those pix
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+May 25 2011, 02:02 PM~20626629-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@May 25 2011, 02:47 PM~20626838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Sup peeps?! Wondering wat size gearhead I should run in a fuerte pump wit nine batteries, with the hoppin system CCE sells???


----------



## JRO

1ST TTT with updated site.


----------



## Team CCE

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Sup peeps?! Wondering wat size gearhead I should run in a fuerte pump wit nine batteries, with the hoppin system CCE sells???


What kind of vehicle?


----------



## six4customs

:wave::wave:


----------



## DIPN714

_do u got some 11 gears,,big AL wants to no;;pm me;;thanks_


----------



## DIPN714

let me no


----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> let me no


 Not yet Al.


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## caddydaddy505

:|


----------



## dirttydeeds

I got a question do u guys still make the regular. Power balls cups i need a set i had my rearend chrome and they dipped the cups to any way make a long story short i had to cut the rings off i went to your site but u guys just show the deep cups i tried the deep cups dint work if u can GET back at me i would appreciate. It thanks


----------



## dirttydeeds

these r the ones i need!!! thanks


----------



## dirttydeeds

*t*








my homie let ME try his they screwed on but the cylinder had play


----------



## dirttydeeds

any luck on the power balls?


----------



## Team CCE

dirttydeeds said:


> my homie let ME try his they screwed on but the cylinder had play


The one on the right is ours, the left is made by someone else. We would only have parts for ours in stock.uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Team CCE said:


> The one on the right is ours, the left is made by someone else. We would only have parts for ours in stock.uffin:


 I BOUGHT THE CCE FATBOY PUMPS that's the power balls u guys sent me i tried pro hopper dint fit tried mad hopper dint fit tried the homie with cce comption pumps screwed rt on how can i fix my problem


----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave::wave: sup cce crew !!!! Stay cool!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:wave:* Q'vo Le.... Just to let u know.... I have ur ticket hanging  Just a little reminder of my**:banghead:** .
Take care.... I owe U 1:nicoderm:*.


----------



## red Hormiga

Team CCE said:


> The one on the right is ours, the left is made by someone else. We would only have parts for ours in stock.uffin:


:wave:* WHATS UP BRUCE? YOU GOING TO THE ROYALS PICNIC? I'M GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO IT. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Hello CCE 

I got my caddy adjustable upper trailing arms in last week thanks.  the only problem i have with them is the end that bolts onto the rear axle, the bolt holes are too small. I had to drill them out for the bolts to fit. Everything is stock on my ride, so no aftermarket grad 8 bolts or anything like that.

Thanks

"D"


----------



## china

Sup bruce hope to see u in denver :wave:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I need a CCE window sticker n a backing plate or 3 total with.2 sets of rods for street pumps


----------



## gold cutt 84

CCE_GiRL said:


> :wave:* Q'vo Le.... Just to let u know.... I have ur ticket hanging  Just a little reminder of my**:banghead:** .
> Take care.... I owe U 1:nicoderm:*.


Lolol hey norma! Hopefully I can get a order together soon for you guys . Motor sales might pick up again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

dirttydeeds said:


> any luck on the power balls?


I'm workin' on gettin you some, give me a minute to see whats up.uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Hello CCE
> 
> I got my caddy adjustable upper trailing arms in last week thanks.  the only problem i have with them is the end that bolts onto the rear axle, the bolt holes are too small. I had to drill them out for the bolts to fit. Everything is stock on my ride, so no aftermarket grad 8 bolts or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> "D"


Thanks for letin' me know, I'm gonna check the rest of them.


----------



## Team CCE

china said:


> Sup bruce hope to see u in denver :wave:


Not sure If i'm goin or not. We'll see


----------



## Team CCE

red Hormiga said:


> :wave:* WHATS UP BRUCE? YOU GOING TO THE ROYALS PICNIC? I'M GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO IT. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.*


I'll be there, let me know uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

BigNasty85Regal said:


> I need a CCE window sticker n a backing plate or 3 total with.2 sets of rods for street pumps


Mention it when you order, we'll get you one uffin:


----------



## montecarlo79

Team CCE said:


> Mention it when you order, we'll get you one uffin:


 sup cce i wanna know how much for the kit to make my piston pump (gear size 11,tank,block,piston,fitting thanks cce let me know grasias


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Team CCE said:


> Thanks for letin' me know, I'm gonna check the rest of them.


:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Let me know...  Have a great Weekend.!*


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## six4customs

hey crew, hope all is well,Dazz:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave: wats doin bruce...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## big pimpin

You guys have regular motors in stock again? I knew you were out a few weeks ago or so.


----------



## Team CCE

big pimpin said:


> You guys have regular motors in stock again? I knew you were out a few weeks ago or so.


 Yes, back in stock. HD's also.


----------



## Team CCE

six4customs said:


> hey crew, hope all is well,Dazz:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave: wats doin bruce...


Hot as hell, in the triple digits here. Tryin to get some stuff finished up, how bout you?


----------



## dougy83




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

what bout numer 11 gearheads????


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Were the heck are the #11's at we are needing them...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

84Cuttinthrough said:


> what bout numer 11 gearheads????


Not yet


----------



## Team CCE

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Were the heck are the #11's at we are needing them...


Italy........these italian guy are a bit.....well lets just say not easy to deal with.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> Italy........these italian guy are a bit.....well lets just say not easy to deal with.


:twak::dunno::ugh::guns::buttkick::banghead::inout:


----------



## Collin CCE

.........


----------



## trunkgotknock

How much are HD motors shipped to 54952


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Give me a call *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Team CCE

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Were the heck are the #11's at we are needing them...


I remember when thats all that was available was #7 and#9's, don't trip they'll be back soon. Better than ever:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

trunkgotknock said:


> How much are HD motors shipped to 54952


$162.95 with shipping. If you spend over $500 shipping is free.uffin:


----------



## UCE*EP

I am looking for a quote for a boxed rolling chassis for a 68 Impala... trailing arms, a-arms.. boxed, extended, chromed including suspension..... LMK!! PMME


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*JULY sEt-uP Of ThE MOnTh..... 
ROB PATTERSON. CoNgRaTs!!! :thumbsup: *









*Get ur FREE Black Lowdown T-shirt w/ ANY PURCHASE.!!!  Please Mention NEWSLETTERS/LAYITLOW SPECIALS for a
FREE T-SHIRT! Limited 1 per Customer. 
Have a GrEAt Day.!!! PM me or CALL me*

NoRMa


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


CCE_GiRL said:


> *JULY sEt-uP Of ThE MOnTh.....
> ROB PATTERSON. CoNgRaTs!!! :thumbsup: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Get ur FREE Black Lowdown T-shirt w/ ANY PURCHASE.!!!  Please Mention NEWSLETTERS/LAYITLOW SPECIALS for a
> FREE T-SHIRT! Limited 1 per Customer.
> Have a GrEAt Day.!!! PM me or CALL me*
> 
> NoRMa


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> :inout:


:inout:


----------



## Team CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


What up cheerleader? LOL I mean sideliner.......:0


----------



## LOWASME

Team CCE said:


> $162.95 with shipping. If you spend over $500 shipping is free.uffin:


When in the Fuck did the price go up? It was $300.00 with FREE shipping the last time I looked :inout:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

i hear you guys going 2 colorado lowrider show .. whos going u guys or cce nevada???


----------



## Southside01

Team CCE said:


> $162.95 with shipping. If you spend over $500 shipping is free.uffin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* Hello Everyone 

“Like” Us on Facebook and Enter to Win.!!!! :biggrin: 
Like ALL THESE 3 Pages.... 
-Hijacker Hydraulics
-CCE Hydraulics 
-Cool Cars Inc
& YOU COULD BE THE WINNER.!!!!  *











*Here are the Links....*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cool-Cars-Inc/213485555353306

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CCE-Hydraulics/183254448399669

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hijacker-Hydraulics/234555099907630

*Good Luck to Everyone!!!:thumbsup: ♥ Norma*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* Hello Everyone 

“Like” Us on Facebook and Enter to Win.!!!! :biggrin: 
Like ALL THESE 3 Pages.... 
-Hijacker Hydraulics
-CCE Hydraulics 
-Cool Cars Inc
& YOU COULD BE THE WINNER.!!!!  *











*Here are the Links....*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cool-Cars-Inc/213485555353306

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CCE-Hydraulics/183254448399669

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hijacker-Hydraulics/234555099907630

*Good Luck to Everyone!!!:thumbsup: ♥ Norma*


----------



## TUKINSTANG

signed up thanks CCE always on top of your game


----------



## Team CCE

TUKINSTANG said:


> signed up thanks CCE always on top of your game


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

LOWASME said:


> When in the Fuck did the price go up? It was $300.00 with FREE shipping the last time I looked :inout:


Price changed about 6 1/2 months ago. Beginning of this year.


----------



## Team CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> i hear you guys going 2 colorado lowrider show .. whos going u guys or cce nevada???


Not this year.


----------



## 70295

do you have any deep cups that will work in a coil under setup?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TUKINSTANG said:


> signed up thanks CCE always on top of your game


*
Good Luck.!!! *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I think I signed up?? Under my name on Facebook.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Team CCE said:


> Not this year.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

sebas65impalass said:


> do you have any deep cups that will work in a coil under setup?


Sure do, they are $49.95 for the pair.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Attention.... *










*









NEW PRICES: 

- Competition Motor $129.95
- Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95 . 

Call me if U have any Questions...... Norma*


----------



## CUZICAN

Looking to get a 65 impala convertible frame wrapped how much total shipped to 20653


----------



## Team CCE

CUZICAN said:


> Looking to get a 65 impala convertible frame wrapped how much total shipped to 20653


Let me check on that, You gonna send yours to be wrapped?


----------



## Don Pedro

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Attention.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PRICES:
> 
> - Competition Motor $129.95
> - Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95 .
> 
> Call me if U have any Questions...... Norma*


----------



## southGAcustoms

hey guys I need the 9-16 splined key that fits the #5 gear ive been through 6 so far and non fit I got these pumps from you back in 03 and somehow missplaced my keys over the years but Ive found nothing so far that fits, I even ordered some from you about 6 months ago and no dice they didnt work either. Someone said the #5 gears have a differnt type of spline?


----------



## Team CCE

southGAcustoms said:


> hey guys I need the 9-16 splined key that fits the #5 gear ive been through 6 so far and non fit I got these pumps from you back in 03 and somehow missplaced my keys over the years but Ive found nothing so far that fits, I even ordered some from you about 6 months ago and no dice they didnt work either. Someone said the #5 gears have a differnt type of spline?


Yes, the 9-14. If it's the extreme flow marzocchi that uses 4 bolts to mount.


----------



## pink63impala

I got an cce pump it has a older pump head I need the heart shaped o.ring?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Team CCE

pink63impala said:


> I got an cce pump it has a older pump head I need the heart shaped o.ring?


We haven't had those in stock for awhile now.


----------



## Team CCE

pink63impala said:


> I got an cce pump it has a older pump head I need the heart shaped o.ring?


I might have one in the tool box, let me see.


----------



## Team CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:


Whatz up homie? Hows the east coast treatin' ya?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Team CCE said:


> Whatz up homie? Hows the east coast treatin' ya?


HERE HOMIE SWEATING N THE SHOP WIT THIZ DAMM HEAT :burn::burn::burn: how cce family is :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> HERE HOMIE SWEATING N THE SHOP WIT THIZ DAMM HEAT :burn::burn::burn: how cce family is :thumbsup:


Hangin' in there, anticapating the release of the latest marzocchi. Can't wait uffin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

Team CCE said:


> Yes, the 9-14. If it's the extreme flow marzocchi that uses 4 bolts to mount.



is this the same as any 9-14 key? for some reason (and i may be wrong im not looking at it) it seems the pump has a differnt shape then the normal 14 splined keys and its the extreme flow pump.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Team CCE said:


> Hangin' in there, anticapating the release of the latest marzocchi. Can't wait uffin:


Man we are all waiting on that to happen.....


----------



## H0PSH0P

*Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95 
Thats a rip off*


----------



## cwb4eva

how much for some new 4 cce fatboy pumps


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Man we are all waiting on that to happen.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

southGAcustoms said:


> is this the same as any 9-14 key? for some reason (and i may be wrong im not looking at it) it seems the pump has a differnt shape then the normal 14 splined keys and its the extreme flow pump.


We actually own the patient on the key for that gear, so if there is another 9-14 key out there won't fit.


----------



## Team CCE

H0PSH0P said:


> *Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95
> Thats a rip off*


Everybody is entitled to an opinion.......you can always use the cheap china imatation ones uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

cwb4eva said:


> how much for some new 4 cce fatboy pumps


The fatboy pump is $329.95ea. Thats just the pump, no plumbing.uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

H0PSH0P said:


> *Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95
> Thats a rip off*



:wow:


----------



## H0PSH0P

Team CCE said:


> Everybody is entitled to an opinion.......you can always use the cheap china imatation ones uffin:


At them prices I sure will


----------



## Team CCE

Marzocchi........There is NO substitute!!! A few have tried but NOBODY has been successful in copying. EVERYBODY knows whats the best:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LOWASME

Team CCE said:


> Marzocchi........There is NO substitute!!! A few have tried but NOBODY has been successful in copying. EVERYBODY knows whats the best:thumbsup:uffin:


Yup :thumbsup:

Here's the 1st set of CCE pumps to hit up on a scion  and this was 3 years ago


----------



## Team CCE

LOWASME said:


> Yup :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the 1st set of CCE pumps to hit up on a scion  and this was 3 years ago


:thumbsup:


----------



## WelshBoyo

Ive got sum old street CCE and i was wondering where the pressure relief valve on them??


----------



## southGAcustoms

Team CCE said:


> We actually own the patient on the key for that gear, so if there is another 9-14 key out there won't fit.



damn I wish I had known that I got like a billion 9-14 keys no wounder!!! well looks like im ordering some from you next week lol


----------



## pink63impala

Team CCE said:


> I might have one in the tool box, let me see.


 Thanks.pm me if ya do..I need the lil plastic piece to


----------



## Jack Bauer

Team CCE said:


> you can always use the cheap china imatation ones uffin:


LOVE SEEING YOU DISS ON CHINA MADE JUNK. TOO BAD EVERYTHING ELSE YOU GUYS SELL IS MADE IN CHINA...I.E. BLOCKS, CYLINDERS, MOTORS, FITTINGS, ETC.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzz up CCE!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

LOWASME said:


> Yup :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the 1st set of CCE pumps to hit up on a scion  and this was 3 years ago


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

HERE SOMETHING DIFFERENT 2 :biggrin::biggrin: DA I DID FEW YEARS BACK TOYOTA COROLLA N HONDA CIVIC .CCE BABY:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Attention.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the pumpheads be out?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PRICES:
> 
> - Competition Motor $129.95
> - Marzocchis #7,9,11 & 13 $189.95 .
> 
> Call me if U have any Questions...... Norma*



when will the pumpheads be out?


----------



## SPOOON

Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP BRUCE HAD A GOOD HANGING OUT WITH YOU IN VEGAS HAVE DO YOU IT AGAIN :thumbsup:







oh one more here you go 

little something you have been missing


----------



## LOWASME

Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks :h5: CCE,so heres my new set-up, YES I put CCE street motors in them gold ones


----------



## LOWASME

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks LC CONNECTEK


----------



## LOWASME

LC CONNECTEK said:


> HERE SOMETHING DIFFERENT 2 :biggrin::biggrin: DA I DID FEW YEARS BACK TOYOTA COROLLA N HONDA CIVIC .CCE BABY:thumbsup:


DIFFERENT YES,Style YES, Clean ass Set-up there :h5::rimshot:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

pm a price on 1 or 2 motors shiped to 33527 chrome reg motors thanks


----------



## Team CCE

WelshBoyo said:


> Ive got sum old street CCE and i was wondering where the pressure relief valve on them??


Some had it in the tank and some had it on the outside of the block.


----------



## Team CCE

Jack Bauer said:


> LOVE SEEING YOU DISS ON CHINA MADE JUNK. TOO BAD EVERYTHING ELSE YOU GUYS SELL IS MADE IN CHINA...I.E. BLOCKS, CYLINDERS, MOTORS, FITTINGS, ETC.


Not sure where you get your info from, but thats wrong. Blocks, cylinders, along with several other components are made in house. Motors all come from china. Fittings are all parker and parker has plants in mexico and china. Some things you just can't make yourself.


----------



## Team CCE

SPOOON said:


> SUP BRUCE HAD A GOOD HANGING OUT WITH YOU IN VEGAS HAVE DO YOU IT AGAIN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh one more here you go
> 
> little something you have been missing


Definately, next time come out when these a show or something goin onuffin:


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> Definately, next time come out when these a show or something goin onuffin:


:wave: GOOD CHILLN W U ON SUNDAY IN L.A. !


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZ UP CCE..uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

MUFASA said:


> :wave: GOOD CHILLN W U ON SUNDAY IN L.A. !


Same to you, car looked good and did good:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Whats new out in your kneck of the woods Bruce?


----------



## str8chillen

do u guys have any #11 pump heads in stock?on your website it says out of stock... need to order some stuff asap..thankx...


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> Same to you, car looked good and did good:thumbsup:


THANX !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Same to you, car looked good and did good:thumbsup:


 I thought no conversations with the competition. Lol!


----------



## Team CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Whats new out in your kneck of the woods Bruce?


Not to much, looks like the street scene was back a lil bit. Had some hoppin go down last sat.


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> I thought no conversations with the competition. Lol!


No competition there, chris is just coo people. You tru rydaz cc guys, now that another story, LOL


----------



## Team CCE

str8chillen said:


> do u guys have any #11 pump heads in stock?on your website it says out of stock... need to order some stuff asap..thankx...


 No, looks like it might still be awhile. I these italians drag there feet a bit. Takes FOREVER to get something from them.


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> No competition there, chris is just coo people. You tru rydaz cc guys, now that another story, LOL


LMAO.............


----------



## DIPN714

can big AL get 2 # 11 gears..please'''7146049092


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> can big AL get 2 # 11 gears..please'''7146049092


If we had them, you would be the first


----------



## Team CCE

MUFASA said:


> LMAO.............


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> No competition there, chris is just coo people. You tru rydaz cc guys, now that another story, LOL


 I know tell me about it. U got me on that one. Good seeing u homie. Sup chris thanks for the.help on the motors.


----------



## SPOOON

Team CCE said:


> Definately, next time come out when these a show or something goin onuffin:



that will work, hopefully see you at Bumper Bash :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

What's up Bruce and company !!! C yall in Kentucky soon


----------



## Team CCE

gold cutt 84 said:


> What's up Bruce and company !!! C yall in Kentucky soon


I hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

what pumphead does the turbine pump come with?


----------



## six4customs

WATUP CREW, WATS DOIN, ..........:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Psycho631 said:


> what pumphead does the turbine pump come with?


w/ a Marzocchi #7


----------



## Don Pedro

CCE_GiRL said:


> w/ a Marzocchi #7


Good choice.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> WATUP CREW, WATS DOIN, ..........:wave:


*What Up SIX4 CUSTOMS.!!! Thanks for all the pix.... Thank you! You guys are AMAZING! I'm in ♥ with those pumps....Hands down, the best installation I've seen in a Looooong Looooong Time  
















Keep up the good work SIX4 CUSTOMS /AUSTRALIA:thumbsup:.*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Clean set up.


----------



## ShortRound

what the price for a complete piston minus fittings and dump?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ShortRound said:


> what the price for a complete piston minus fittings and dump?


*#800.700 Piston Pump (No fitting or Dump) $525*


----------



## MR87LS

What up CCE crew STL STREET DREAMZ and the rest of the STL LOWRIDERS will be invading yall soon see yall in a heartbeat


----------



## MR87LS

CCE_GiRL said:


> *#800.700 Piston Pump (No fitting or Dump) $525*


 Hey CCE GIRL PM me a price on motors chrome and black


----------



## CCE_GiRL

MR87LS said:


> Hey CCE GIRL PM me a price on motors chrome and black


*Done *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*NEW Air Craft 3/8 SLOWDOWN Valve.!! **This new "Aircraft Style" valve is made from high quality machined aluminum, it has a working pressure of 5000 psi (more than enough) and each one is serialized. These valves are exclusive to CCE Hydraulics and are machined with our logo, the working p**si, our part number, est. date and each one has it's own serial number! 


















**
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We’ve added a new T-Shirt design to our apparel lineup! 
We have them in ALL sizes from Small to 5XL
New T-Shirt Design, $20 + 10 Shipping
















….. BUT with Any Purchase over $500 
you’ll get ur T-SHIRT HALF-OFF.!!  Only $10 BUCKS! + FREE SHIPPING!!!









NoRma







*


----------



## Team CCE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What Up SIX4 CUSTOMS.!!! Thanks for all the pix.... Thank you! You guys are AMAZING! I'm in ♥ with those pumps....Hands down, the best installation I've seen in a Looooong Looooong Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work SIX4 CUSTOMS /AUSTRALIA:thumbsup:.*


 Nice work daz.....another fine set up form six four customs:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

gold cutt 84 said:


> What's up Bruce and company !!! C yall in Kentucky soon


No more BRUCE ....ALEX! U talk 2 me Now, So.... Let me fix it 4 u

What's up *NORMA* and company !!! C yall in Kentucky soon

Much Better.! :thumbsup: hahahah J/K


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Oh... Hi BRUSSO.!*


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *We’ve added a new T-Shirt design to our apparel lineup!
> We have them in ALL sizes from Small to 5XL
> New T-Shirt Design, $20 + 10 Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….. BUT with Any Purchase over $500
> you’ll get ur T-SHIRT HALF-OFF.!!  Only $10 BUCKS! + FREE SHIPPING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoRma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to come up and get one of these.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Bruce Mays is a chipper...Perm said so:sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Six4 Customs.... Keep doin ya' thing


----------



## DIPN714

are us chippers welcome????????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> are us chippers welcome????????????


Sure, but you gotto make look like it's ragged up...not that you just ducked and went under a tractor trailor....That's smoky and the bandit type shit








Junior,When I get home remind me to smack yo mama in da mouf...

http://youtu.be/mvpSP4fIz_U

http://youtu.be/Qxatef7pAx4


----------



## LunaticMark

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sure, but you gotto make look like it's ragged up...not that you just ducked and went under a tractor trailor....That's smoky and the bandit type shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior,When I get home remind me to smack yo mama in da mouf...
> 
> http://youtu.be/mvpSP4fIz_U
> 
> http://youtu.be/Qxatef7pAx4


That's some funny shit right there... lol!!


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sure, but you gotto make look like it's ragged up...not that you just ducked and went under a tractor trailor....That's smoky and the bandit type shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior,When I get home remind me to smack yo mama in da mouf...
> 
> http://youtu.be/mvpSP4fIz_U
> 
> http://youtu.be/Qxatef7pAx4



Dam i haven't seen that shit in a minute.:rofl:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Smack that hard. Hard in the paint


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

now will that work fellows


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sure, but you gotto make look like it's ragged up...not that you just ducked and went under a tractor trailor....That's smoky and the bandit type shit





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Junior,When I get home remind me to smack yo mama in da mouf...thats ok now right
> 
> http://youtu.be/mvpSP4fIz_U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how u like that
> 
> http://youtu.be/Qxatef7pAx4


well black majic ok


----------



## LunaticMark

Is that the windshield off of Art's old S-10??? LOL!!! "Dip'n" into the mini truckin style!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> now will that work fellows


Kinda ...Is that the ROADSTERMINO


----------



## LunaticMark

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Kinda ...Is that the ROADSTERMINO



bwahahahaha!!!! That's classic!!


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> now will that work fellows


*

LMFAO AT THE NEW WINDSHIELD !!!*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Team CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bruce Mays is a chipper...Perm said so:sprint:


Who's that?


----------



## Team CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Kinda ...Is that the ROADSTERMINO


----------



## gold cutt 84

CCE_GiRL said:


> No more BRUCE ....ALEX! U talk 2 me Now, So.... Let me fix it 4 u
> 
> What's up *NORMA* and company !!! C yall in Kentucky soon
> 
> Much Better.! :thumbsup: hahahah J/K


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

I'm back in the desert. :uh::happysad:


----------



## Team CCE

gold cutt 84 said:


> :rofl::thumbsup:


Just dont pay attention to Norma, she's just a girl :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

Time to get ready people, super show is almost here :run:


----------



## gold cutt 84

Team CCE said:


> Just dont pay attention to Norma, she's just a girl :roflmao:


Lolol it was good seeing you homie wish the weather was not so lousy though.


----------



## Team CCE

gold cutt 84 said:


> Lolol it was good seeing you homie wish the weather was not so lousy though.


Likewise......might be in chi-town this year yet


----------



## AUREGAL

whts goo cce its been a min keep up the good wrk!


----------



## gold cutt 84

Team CCE said:


> Likewise......might be in chi-town this year yet


Let us know we can chill


----------



## 187_Regal

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bruce Mays is a chipper...Perm said so:sprint:


wow.....he said bruce mays......you related? LOL


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bruce let me know when u in the chi to chill homie ok.


----------



## Team CCE

AUREGAL said:


> whts goo cce its been a min keep up the good wrk!


Not to much, just getting caught up. Thanks homie, we try our best to bring the best product to the riders. Always trying to improve and develope new products. The lab is just about fulluffin:


----------



## Team CCE

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bruce let me know when u in the chi to chill homie ok.


For sure.....I want some GOOD hooters :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

187_Regal said:


> wow.....he said bruce mays......you related? LOL


No, not sure bout that.


----------



## Team CCE

gold cutt 84 said:


> Let us know we can chill


For sure.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homie just showing some love.


----------



## koolaid365

need #11 gears call koolaid 1 323 864 5050 love norma at cce your crew is the sh t and u know this man:worship:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams




----------



## silver-metal 82

Team CCE said:


> For sure.....I want some GOOD hooters :biggrin:


 Fo sho bro we got it in ohare lol.


----------



## Team CCE

silver-metal 82 said:


> Fo sho bro we got it in ohare lol.


Can't wait......:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Team CCE said:


> *Just dont pay attention to Norma, she's just a girl* :roflmao:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Team CCE said:


> Time to get ready people, super show is almost here :run:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WE ROLLING :biggrin: watz good bruce!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> need #11 gears call koolaid 1 323 864 5050 love norma at cce your crew is the sh t and u know this man:worship:


:h5::h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

koolaid365 said:


> need #11 gears call koolaid 1 323 864 5050 love norma at cce your crew is the sh t and u know this man:worship:


*Thank U . & I know you'll be getting alot of phone calls.... starting with me, lol  *


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bruce just give daniel a heads up and we can pick u up at the airport and take u to hooters right after .....Norma im still waiting for my autographed CCE Poster i never got it at Back Bumper Bash :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pics of cce girl! Hahaha!


----------



## JRO

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pics of cce girl! Hahaha!


She is FAWKING HOT! I always make sure I got on huge baggy pants when Im around her. :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whistle!!!!????


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Thank U . & I know you'll be getting alot of phone calls.... starting with me, lol  *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


CCE_GiRL said:


> *Thank U . & I know you'll be getting alot of phone calls.... starting with me, lol  *


:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

Team CCE said:


> Can't wait......:thumbsup:


 What's up bruce u keeping busy.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> She is FAWKING HOT! I always make sure I got on huge baggy pants when Im around her. :cheesy:


*OMG JRO!! really...really.!???:no: 
U R :loco: *


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *U R :loco: *


Only for you sweet thang!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## espy 66

looking for pre cut front end frame reinforcment plates for 1966 impala would you have any thing like that?


----------



## Team CCE

koolaid365 said:


> need #11 gears call koolaid 1 323 864 5050 love norma at cce your crew is the sh t and u know this man:worship:


Are they marzocchi?


----------



## Team CCE

espy 66 said:


> looking for pre cut front end frame reinforcment plates for 1966 impala would you have any thing like that?


Sorry, we sure don't.uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> Sorry, we sure don't.uffin:


sup my :ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup my :ninja:


Not much, just takin a break and checkin messages. There's alot of interesting things goin on it the lab


----------



## Team CCE

SHOCK AND AWE!!!!!  We'll see who's ready


----------



## silver-metal 82

Team CCE said:


> SHOCK AND AWE!!!!!  We'll see who's ready


 What's up bruce


----------



## Team CCE

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bruce


Whats up homie.....you comin to vegas?


----------



## Team CCE

http://www.coolcars.org/special/newproducts.htm
Check out the new aircraft style slowdown valve!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

Can't figure out how to pull up just one pic, so there's a link


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bruce almighty


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup bruce almighty


In the lab, tryin to get ready for show Waz up wit you?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> In the lab, tryin to get ready for show Waz up wit you?


 Just working to spend my money away in vegas. Then take a pic.u n crew to put up on my wall of fame.


----------



## silver-metal 82

Team CCE said:


> Whats up homie.....you comin to vegas?


 No homie not this year saving up taking the cutty next year to vegas.


----------



## Team CCE

silver-metal 82 said:


> No homie not this year saving up taking the cutty next year to vegas.


Thats cool. Will be fun to cruz that cutty out here. You get ignition problem worked out?


----------



## silver-metal 82

Yeah bro I'm going to re wire the whole car bro it would be better. But will see what's up can't wait.


----------



## PapaBear2o9

how much for the all out chrome setup with 2 pumps and 8s & 14s but i want show time setup...​


----------



## silver-metal 82

Have fun at vegas and good luck homie


----------



## Team CCE

Talk about bad luck.........this weekend was not good for me. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Team CCE

Works at the shop but not when it counts.....:banghead:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Maybe u get the heeebeeee jeeeebeeeez in front a huge crowd? How u been brother. It was good seeing u n meeting brian for the first time. Great people.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team CCE said:


> Works at the shop but not when it counts.....:banghead:


 Been there done that homie lol see you at casper buddy


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## BYRDIE

I GOT A QUESTION. I GOT 14" STROKES IN THE REAR OF MY 84 CAPRICE. I ADDED DROP MOUNTS RECENTLY. I HAVE 2 TON COILS WITH 4 1/2 TURNS. ADJUSTABLE UPPERS AND LOWERS WITH A CHAIN BRIDGE. I LOST MY THREE WHEEL BECAUSE OF THE DROPS. I KNOW I NEED MORE LIFT TO YANK THE CHAINS, NOW IF I GET THE TELESCOPICS WILL THEY BEND WHILE IM THREE WHEELING. I HAVE SEEN MIXED REACTIONS WITH THEM. I DONT WANT TO PAY 220 AND END UP BENDING ONE AND BE STUCK WITH A BENT UP CYLINDER.


----------



## six4customs

:wave:...........:h5:......watup fellas, good catchin up, mabye c yall nxt yr again.....Dazz64c....

Norma, i,ll,get at u nxt week.....


----------



## china

sup bruce had a good time hanging out with u in vegas till next time


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Maybe u get the heeebeeee jeeeebeeeez in front a huge crowd? How u been brother. It was good seeing u n meeting brian for the first time. Great people.


That wasnt my first rodeo tho. Been there many times. I do pretty good blockin everything out and bein in my own lil world when I'm on the switch. Oh, and I
m good. Gettin ready to head that way for redemption.


----------



## Team CCE

BYRDIE said:


> I GOT A QUESTION. I GOT 14" STROKES IN THE REAR OF MY 84 CAPRICE. I ADDED DROP MOUNTS RECENTLY. I HAVE 2 TON COILS WITH 4 1/2 TURNS. ADJUSTABLE UPPERS AND LOWERS WITH A CHAIN BRIDGE. I LOST MY THREE WHEEL BECAUSE OF THE DROPS. I KNOW I NEED MORE LIFT TO YANK THE CHAINS, NOW IF I GET THE TELESCOPICS WILL THEY BEND WHILE IM THREE WHEELING. I HAVE SEEN MIXED REACTIONS WITH THEM. I DONT WANT TO PAY 220 AND END UP BENDING ONE AND BE STUCK WITH A BENT UP CYLINDER.


PM sentuffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Been there done that homie lol see you at casper buddy


For sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> Can't figure out how to pull up just one pic, so there's a link


*I'm gonna have to show u how to so that too I guess*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce. Ur truck workin good now?


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bruce. Ur truck workin good now?


Maybe....


----------



## Don Pedro

Team CCE said:


> Maybe....


What up my :ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *I'm gonna have to show u how to so that too I guess*


TOMA!:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Maybe....


 Kool kool


----------



## stevie d

Team CCE said:


> Maybe....


 That's a no then haha sup brucey any joy on shifting that caddy


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> That's a no then haha sup brucey any joy on shifting that caddy


 I bought thay caddy.


----------



## Erika CCE

_*THIS WEEK WE HAVE OUR 2 PUMP STREET SET UP ON SPECIAL FOR ONLY $999.00 & FREE SHIPPING.*_


























KIT CONSISTS OF:
2- STREET CHROME PUMPS W/FENNER GEARS & "OLD SCHOOL" ENGRAVED ON THE SIDE OF THE BLOCKS
2- DUAL DUMP ASSEMBLY
2- #6 15 FOOT HOSE
1- #6 3 FOOT HOSE
1- #6 4 FOOT HOSE
2PR- 8" COMPETITION CYLINDERS
2PR- DONUTS
2PR- REGULAR CUPS
6- SOLENOIDS
1- 10SW. PRE-WIRED BOX
UPGRADES ARE AVAILABLE


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Erika CCE

I am printing this right now... Hopefully we can make it 


Don Pedro said:


> Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> 
> 
> 
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Team CCE

stevie d said:


> That's a no then haha sup brucey any joy on shifting that caddy


Huh? :loco:


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bruce!


Just puttin the truck aside and tryin to finish this car up for next year. Yep, I said it........car


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Next year could be all crazy lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*Next year??? o yeah u mean more like 2 1/2 months???*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *Next year??? o yeah u mean more like 2 1/2 months???*


 Well if your getting technical lady lol. Man time is flying by lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well if your getting technical lady lol. Man time is flying by lol


*Yeah just like any other girl lol*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *Yeah just like any other girl lol*


Isn't that the truth


----------



## Erika CCE

Are u trying to start something :angry: lol jk:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> Are u trying to start something :angry: lol jk:roflmao:


 Lol. Heck no. I'm a peaceful guy. Kinda ish. I was just agreeing with you lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Sure u were lol!!!*


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzzzzz up cce homies n home girls..


----------



## Erika CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> watzzzzzz up cce homies n home girls..


Ke pasa Rudy!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

Have you seen our new 3/8 Slowdown Valve??? This new "Aircraft Style" valve is made from high quality machined aluminum, it has a working pressure of 5000psi.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Erika CCE said:


> Have you seen our new 3/8 Slowdown Valve??? This new "Aircraft Style" valve is made from high quality machined aluminum, it has a working pressure of 5000psi.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Erika CCE said:


> Ke pasa Rudy!!!


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

*We now have MINI PUMP KEY-CHAINS!!!! We offer them in 3 different colors BLUE, PURPLE & SILVER. Order yours today!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Part of our team CCE is at SEMA SHOW this week, if you want to meet with them or just hang out, send me a pm!!!*


----------



## 7231981

Any details for casper yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I seen bruce almighty was there.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Erika CCE said:


> *We now have MINI PUMP KEY-CHAINS!!!! We offer them in 3 different colors BLUE, PURPLE & SILVER. Order yours today!!!*


i want one :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> i want one :tears: :biggrin:


_Comprate uno RUDY!!!_:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> I seen bruce almighty was there.


*Yeah, him and Chris were at the show.*


----------



## Erika CCE

7231981 said:


> Any details for casper yet


Not yet, as soon as we get the flyer we will post it in here :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


> *We now have MINI PUMP KEY-CHAINS!!!! We offer them in 3 different colors BLUE, PURPLE & SILVER. Order yours today!!!*


Kool little item's...

Sup over yonder ????? Droppin in to say waz up

But tell them the truth.....The Purple ones were for Bruce..LOL


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> I bought thay caddy.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

7231981 said:


> Any details for casper yet


Workin' on it. It's been crazy busy around here. Alot goin on.


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> I seen bruce almighty was there.


Thats right!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kool little item's...
> 
> Sup over yonder ????? Droppin in to say waz up
> 
> But tell them the truth.....The Purple ones were for Bruce..LOL


LOL :roflmao: No actually purple is the COOL CARS color  we got to have purple


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got in the switch extensions for the "NEW" 4 hole switch panels (Knuckle & Tear Drop) We offer them with the Chevy Logo and plain (your choice) Call and order yours today!!!
*


----------



## Team CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kool little item's...
> 
> Sup over yonder ????? Droppin in to say waz up
> 
> But tell them the truth.....The Purple ones were for Bruce..LOL


Suuuuure Mr. purple truck hopper. Tell the truth......you ordered the purple :buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> Suuuuure Mr. purple truck hopper. Tell the truth......you ordered the purple :buttkick::biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Team CCE said:


> Suuuuure Mr. purple truck hopper. Tell the truth......you ordered the purple :buttkick::biggrin:


NA NAna NA ..I got it that way...Dont make purple passion come bust ur ass...LOL 






Na for real, I dont wanna work on it.. 

Sup PLaya


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Don't make me throw some pink in the mix lol chicks love THE PINK LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't make me throw some pink in the mix lol chicks love THE PINK LOL


*We sure do!!! *


----------



## AUREGAL

:wave:whts good cce i want one of those mini pump key chains ima put an order in gota get ready in a cuple of months!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602

any idea when the accumulator fill valves will b in stock?


----------



## 7231981

A lot of people are wounderen..how we gonna hop at casper with no pumpheads..no 9s no 11s no 13s..the only people that can hop now are the ones who have pumpheads stashed ..I know everybody in byb has a car to hop at casper an no good pumpheads..that's atleast 10 cars that half won't make it..I hope someone is doen somethen about this serious issue..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *We sure do!!! *


You know it girl lol


----------



## Erika CCE

AUREGAL said:


> :wave:whts good cce i want one of those mini pump key chains ima put an order in gota get ready in a cuple of months!:thumbsup:


Kool let us know!!! We got them in all 3 colors, blue, purple and silver


----------



## Erika CCE

7231981 said:


> A lot of people are wounderen..how we gonna hop at casper with no pumpheads..no 9s no 11s no 13s..the only people that can hop now are the ones who have pumpheads stashed ..I know everybody in byb has a car to hop at casper an no good pumpheads..that's atleast 10 cars that half won't make it..I hope someone is doen somethen about this serious issue..



We do have #9 Marzocchi Gears in-stock and we are trying our best to get the other ones in before the Carl Casper but as everybody knows we have to wait for MARZOCCHI to get them manufacture.


----------



## Erika CCE

*WE ARE COVERING THE EAST & WEST COAST!!! 1-2 DAY SHIPPING FOR MOST OF THE U.S.*
http://www.coolcars.org/map.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

We will be close Thursday November 24th and Friday November 25th. If you guys need to order something make sure you place your order before next Wednesday!!!


----------



## raiders1

Erika CCE said:


> We will be close Thursday November 24th and Friday November 25th. If you guys need to order something make sure you place your order before next Wednesday!!!


Black Friday specials on set ups this year?


----------



## Erika CCE

We are thinking about it... I will post it once we decide what we will have on special!!!


----------



## Team CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> NA NAna NA ..I got it that way...Dont make purple passion come bust ur ass...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na for real, I dont wanna work on it..
> 
> Sup PLaya


What......Is that a challenge?:roflmao: Bring it to the spot:biggrin: Just say when


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't make me throw some pink in the mix lol chicks love THE PINK LOL


LOL, chicks dig it!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

7231981 said:


> A lot of people are wounderen..how we gonna hop at casper with no pumpheads..no 9s no 11s no 13s..the only people that can hop now are the ones who have pumpheads stashed ..I know everybody in byb has a car to hop at casper an no good pumpheads..that's atleast 10 cars that half won't make it..I hope someone is doen somethen about this serious issue..


Still waitin on these italians.........you know they don't like americans:roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> Still waitin on these italians.........you know they don't like americans:roflmao:


What about mexicans??? maybe I should talk to them directly next time lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Erika CCE said:


> What about mexicans??? maybe I should talk to them directly next time lol


if that doesn't work let me know I know italians.:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> if that doesn't work let me know I know italians.:biggrin:


Yeah man we need to do something.... :yes:lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*Cool Cars will be close Thursday 24th and Friday 25th for Thanksgiving!!! If you need to order something please make sure you put your order in by or before next Wednesday. *


----------



## Erika CCE

*NOVEMBER DECEMBER NEWSLETTER!!! CHECK IT OUT IS HAS OUR LATEST NEWS AND SOME RECOMMENDATIONS FOR WINTER... *


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

any good deals on super reverse cups(super deep ones) shipped to 33527 for the black weekend sales???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## six4customs

:wave: wats up peoples...... hey tell me sumthing! wats with this little elf everywhere and on profile pictures with norma and erika on FB also..... dam he must be a good helper lol:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> any good deals on super reverse cups(super deep ones) shipped to 33527 for the black weekend sales???


Those cups are $119.95 plus $20.00 shipping. We will be running some specials for this whole week but I'm not sure what it will be just yet  I will post them here in a few minutes. Thanks!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> :wave: wats up peoples...... hey tell me sumthing! wats with this little elf everywhere and on profile pictures with norma and erika on FB also..... dam he must be a good helper lol:biggrin:


LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> :wave: wats up peoples...... hey tell me sumthing! wats with this little elf everywhere and on profile pictures with norma and erika on FB also..... dam he must be a good helper lol:biggrin:


 


*Dazz..See how friendly we are with the people that actually helps around here**. He gets all the ♥ *


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=6]ATTENTION CUSTOMERS: WE WILL BE HAVING A "BLACK FRIDAY WEEK SALE" STAY TUNED, WE WILL BE POSTING THE SPECIALS BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY!!! [/h]


----------



## Erika CCE

_*TTT*_


----------



## Mr Gee

Erika CCE said:


> *ATTENTION CUSTOMERS: WE WILL BE HAVING A "BLACK FRIDAY WEEK SALE" STAY TUNED, WE WILL BE POSTING THE SPECIALS BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY!!! *



What happened?? :dunno:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Take advantage of these Super Fabulous Deals
before they're gone! *



















*
Offers good through December 7th, 2011.!!!! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sweet


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here you go!!! Get this great deals while you can *


----------



## Foolish818

Have any deals on pumps I need 2 black preferred, lmk


----------



## Erika CCE

Foolish818 said:


> Have any deals on pumps I need 2 black preferred, lmk


Hello, no pumps on sale right now, the best I can do is give you FREE SHIPPING on the order, the less expensive pumps I have are the Street Pumps for $249.95ea it will be chrome or if you want I can give you black tanks but the price will be the same, lmk.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## six4customs

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Dazz..See how friendly we are with the people that actually helps around here**. He gets all the ♥ *


well nxt time i in ky, remind me to help out a little at shop, so i can get sum of that luvin 2......:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=6]Finally!! Marzocchi has sent us a proto-type of CCE’s NEW #11 design!! 18+ years in the business and we are finally able to come out with a pump head designed specifically for the Lowrider industry!! This is just another proto-type for us to test, once in production we will be looking early next year for the NEW heads to hit the streets!! You liked the performance of a #11 before?? Wait till you get your hands on this is the NEW and IMPROVED #11!![/h]


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Okay okay! Almighty bruce sent me 2 to try out. waiting in the mail.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

six4customs said:


> well nxt time i in ky, remind me to help out a little at shop, so i can get sum of that luvin 2......:biggrin::biggrin:


Hey hey no flirting unless u sippin on sum Steinlager!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> well nxt time i in ky, remind me to help out a little at shop, so i can get sum of that luvin 2......:biggrin::biggrin:


*LOL..... yeah the last time you came to the shop u were just sitting in my desk doing NOTHING.! lol * *So u are gonna have to do ALOT BETTER NEXT TIME. & look what's going to be waiting for u.....







our best friend . See u in FEBRUARY.!!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talkin about


 Yes Sir


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hey hey no flirting unless u sippin on sum *Steinlager!*


*LOL..... *:roflmao:* Steinlager *:loco:* I prefer my Coronas *


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Okay okay! Almighty bruce sent me 2 to try out. waiting in the mail.


LOL, shhhh looks like we have an internal leak.


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talkin about


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

When are they available


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> *Finally!! Marzocchi has sent us a proto-type of CCE’s NEW #11 design!! 18+ years in the business and we are finally able to come out with a pump head designed specifically for the Lowrider industry!! This is just another proto-type for us to test, once in production we will be looking early next year for the NEW heads to hit the streets!! You liked the performance of a #11 before?? Wait till you get your hands on this is the NEW and IMPROVED #11!!*


:run::run:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

GT~PLATING said:


> When are they available


* we will be looking early next year  *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ahhhhh wassup bruce almighty! How u been! Thanks for answering my calls . Great work on the gears!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Erika CCE said:


> *Finally!! Marzocchi has sent us a proto-type of CCE’s NEW #11 design!! 18+ years in the business and we are finally able to come out with a pump head designed specifically for the Lowrider industry!! This is just another proto-type for us to test, once in production we will be looking early next year for the NEW heads to hit the streets!! You liked the performance of a #11 before?? Wait till you get your hands on this is the NEW and IMPROVED #11!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

GT~PLATING said:


> When are they available


ONCE WE TEST THEM IF THEY ARE GOOD TO GO WE WILL SEND THEM IN TO PRODUCTION AND WE WILL EXPECT THEM IN EARLY NEXT YEAR. WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY POSTED!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce I seen what u did homie!


----------



## Erika CCE

Don't forget about our great deals!!! 













You can call, e-mail, fax or just go to our website to place your order: http://www.coolcars.org/


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Don't forget about our great deals!!!
> View attachment 403250
> View attachment 403251
> 
> You can call, e-mail, fax or just go to our website to place your order: http://www.coolcars.org/


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> :thumbsup:


*Those specials are for u too Pedro*


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bruce I seen what u did homie!


Ummm, :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Ummm, :dunno:[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 1st n 2nd test.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*







Our HOLIDAY SALE is coming to an end..... 
Only 2 more days left.!!! HURRY.!!!









**http://i43.tinypic.com/1zpsjdh.jpg

*


----------



## Erika CCE

Did all of you CAR CLUB MEMBERS see this???









SEND YOUR CAR CLUB LOGO TO MY E-MAIL AND GET A QUOTE TODAY!!!  [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bruce I seen what u did homie!


:naughty: :boink: :fool2: :sprint:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Last day for our specials!!! You can still call, fax or go online to place your order  *


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Team CCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, :dunno:[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 1st n 2nd test.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, lol SHHHHH:biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Erika CCE

Due to the great response we had on our specials, we decided to extend them until Christmas!!! You can still take advantage of these great deals :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Due to the great response we had on our specials, we decided to extend them until Christmas!!! You can still take advantage of these great deals :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :run:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Erika CCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the great response we had on our specials, we decided to extend them until Christmas!!! You can still take advantage of these great deals :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> Only for retail customers  JK haha:roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## .TODD

Erika CCE said:


> ONCE WE TEST THEM IF THEY ARE GOOD TO GO WE WILL SEND THEM IN TO PRODUCTION AND WE WILL EXPECT THEM IN EARLY NEXT YEAR. WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY POSTED!!!


wow is that a 60 you got there sweet pea?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> wow is that a 60 you got there sweet pea?


Lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :naughty: :boink: :fool2: :sprint:


Ur just jealous.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol.


Punky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Punky!


The name is MR.BITCHES LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

.TODD said:


> wow is that a 60 you got there sweet pea?


No, it is a 59


----------



## .TODD

Erika CCE said:


> No, it is a 59


:wow:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> No, it is a 59


[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not much Mr. Pedro just here working  Hey don't forget my last day working will be next Friday 16, we will be close for 2 weeks and re-open until January 2. Let me know if you need anything before that


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Not much Mr. Pedro just here working  Hey don't forget my last day working will be next Friday 16, we will be close for 2 weeks and re-open until January 2. Let me know if you need anything before that


_Orale Brown Eyes. lol Ill get with you on monday. Thanks for looking out.
This is what we ate for breakfast at the shop today.







_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Orale Brown Eyes. lol Ill get with you on monday. Thanks for looking out.
> This is what we ate for breakfast at the shop today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


*
Mmmm they look delicious!!! lol*


----------



## Erika CCE

Happy Monday Everyone!!! Don't forget about our great deals!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## six4customs

:wave:, sup bruce, how u doin?? and hows my lil man rico doin.. norma i call u soon


----------



## six4customs

Erika CCE said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!! Don't forget about our great deals!!!
> View attachment 406481
> View attachment 406482


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> :wave:, sup bruce, how u doin?? and hows my lil man rico doin.. norma i call u soon


Rico is been gone, but I think he will be coming back at the beginning of next year


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Erika CCE said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!! Don't forget about our great deals!!!
> View attachment 406481
> View attachment 406482


nice


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


_LOL_:roflmao:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> :wave:, sup bruce, how u doin?? and hows my lil man rico doin.. norma i call u soon


*I got a tracking # for u.!  BTW....Rico is great chillin' in Mexico drinking some coronas, he's been gone for a few months now, But he'll be back n' be ready to roll for us in February*:thumbsup:*. 
I'll talk 2 u soon Mr.AU *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Do to the very busy last few weeks.... CCE HYDRAULICS decide to run half staff during CHRISTMAS BREAK so we take care of OUR CUSTOMERS  So ....You can call & place ur order anytime from 9-6 Eastern Time :thumbsup:. 

*

*FYI...The Holiday Specials are good for the rest of the Year.!!!! *:biggrin:*
Take advantage!!*

*







**.... **norma *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT...*


----------



## Erika CCE

During our break, you can still go online and place your orders or just e-mail to [email protected] I will make sure to get them all done when I come back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Happy holidays from Pinky and family


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Happy holidays from Pinky and family


_Thanks Pinky!!! _


----------



## Don Pedro

_Feliz navidad CCE







_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don Pedro said:


> _Feliz navidad CCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


*OMG.... I'm Mexican But that doesn't look 2 appetizing*:barf: * lol * * Thanks Thou 
FELIZ NAVIDAD 2 U.!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Happy holidays from Pinky and family


*Thank u Mr..!!! *:thumbsup: *Same to u & all ur Fam**.

Happy Holidays.!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Feliz navidad CCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thanks Mr. Pedro! Same to you and your family!!! Is that pozole?


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Thanks Mr. Pedro! Same to you and your family!!! Is that pozole?



_SQS_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _SQS_



LOL tu y tus abbreviations!!! But this time I know what u mean


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> LOL tu y tus abbreviations!!! But this time I know what u mean


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

when is that gold marzzochi gear coming?, thankz


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy Holidays to the CCE fam!


----------



## six4customs

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYZ, CREW..................LETS EAT:drama::h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## MR87LS

Happy Holidays from STREET DREAMZ CC


----------



## thomy205

happy Holidays CCE!!


----------



## Erika CCE

switches4life said:


> when is that gold marzzochi gear coming?, thankz


*Hopefully we will get them by February. We will keep everybody posted!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


*Thanks Pedro same goes to u and ur family, but seriously I will rather get a picture of a HOT SEXY MAN than this 2 lol*


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Happy Holidays to the CCE fam!


Thanks from the CCE CREW!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYZ, CREW..................LETS EAT:drama::h5:


*LOL I'm surprised u didn't say lets drink!!! Happy Holidays to u too!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

MR87LS said:


> Happy Holidays from STREET DREAMZ CC


*
Thanks!!! Happy Holidays to all the STREET DREAMZ CC MEMBERS!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

thomy205 said:


> happy Holidays CCE!!


Thanks!!! Same to u and ur family!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*We still have this deals going on!!! Hurry up and order today!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Thanks Pedro same goes to u and ur family, but seriously I will rather get a picture of a HOT SEXY MAN than this 2 lol*


_I told you that pics of me would be private,,,,,,,,,:roflmao:_


----------



## Erika CCE

OH WOW!!!  lol


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *Erika CCE*  
That's kool, yeah I think we are having a lil fiesta at my mom's house too!!!



_I can just picture your old school mexican fiesta with menudo,champurado,pozzole & tamales? And Don Chente en la rokola!















_​


----------



## Erika CCE

*OMGEEEE!!! Como supiste??? lol*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *OMGEEEE!!! Como supiste??? lol*


_Same here except with Ramon playing in the back ground!














_


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

Does cce have a distributor here in fort worth tx thanks


----------



## switches4life

Erika CCE said:


> *Hopefully we will get them by February. We will keep everybody posted!!!*


muchos thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Does cce have a distributor here in fort worth tx thanks


Yes we do, Art's Tire Market (817) 834-1842 ask for Art!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

switches4life said:


> muchos thanks:thumbsup:


*
No problem *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave:FELIZ NAVIDAD NNNNNNNNN GOOD NEW YEARS..:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :wave::wave::wave:FELIZ NAVIDAD NNNNNNNNN GOOD NEW YEARS..:thumbsup:


*Gracias!!!! same to u*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE FAMILY WANTS TO WISH EVERYBODY A HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

SEND ME A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR CLUB LOGO SO I CAN GET YOU PRICING!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*On our last working day of the year, *CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

_Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy New Jears Ey!_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy
> New Jears Ey!_


Haha ur funny:rofl:


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_WE WANT TO THANK YOU FOR AN AWESOME YEAR N FOR KEEPING IT REAL!!! KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR NEW & INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS THAT ONLY CCE N DISTRIBUTORS WILL BE ABLE TO OFFER!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got in the newest ROLL'N VIDEO VOL. 22*









Only $19.95 Order yours today


----------



## 87WAYS

*HOW MUCH WITH SHIPPING *? TO79912


----------



## Erika CCE

87WAYS said:


> *HOW MUCH WITH SHIPPING *? TO79912



It will be $10.00 on shipping* Total $29.95*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> _TTT_


_Good morning, how was your holiday._


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*‎2011 has been a fantastic year! Thank you for your feedback during 2011..... thank you for your patience, thank you for your complaints and compliments. We just wouldn't be here If it wasn't for U.!!! Thanks *

*The beginning of a new year is always exciting.... It finds me looking forward to the opportunities and challenges ahead. I appreciate your contribution to our success this past year:thumbsup:.*

*I am personally grateful to each one of you for your tremendous support & ♥.!!!  I would like to wish all of our Friend, Customers & Suppliers a year full of great happiness, health and success. I look forward to working with all of u this 2012 *
*
HAPPY 2012.!!!..... ♥ Norma 

*


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Good morning, how was your holiday._


_
Wuz Up PEDRO_:wave:_!!! My Holidays were great__ you know is always good to spend time with the family__!!! How about urs__????_


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> _
> Wuz Up PEDRO_:wave:_!!! My Holidays were great__ you know is always good to spend time with the family__!!! How about urs__????_


_It was good and then went to volunteer at a shelter for single mothers and college student,,,,lol
_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _It was good and then went to volunteer at a shelter for single mothers and college student,,,,lol
> _



Nice!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Nice!!!










LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> LOL


*
OMG!!! tenias ke salir con eso haha!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*I'm working on the specials for this month, any ideas? *


----------



## Erika CCE

*For all those asking about this show, here's the applications for the Carl Casper Show!!! Hope to see u there *
http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2012_Entry_blank_flyer.pdf


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet ,hoppers need no application correct


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Don Pedro said:


> LOL


I give my support lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet ,hoppers need no application correct


I believe everybody needs to register, but let me find out for sure. I will be posting that information very soon, thanks!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

We usually just show up and register Friday in the pit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> We usually just show up and register Friday in the pit


Pinky what u hoppin???? you finished your ride


----------



## Erika CCE

I will let you know in a little bit Pinky!!! What's up Ron are you coming???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup cce. Wheres brucey at?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pinky what u hoppin???? you finished your ride


Bringing the pink and 63 wagon street double ...


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup cce. Wheres brucey at?


What's going on!!! Bruce is in NV right now, but will be coming this way for the Carl Casper Show!!!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Erika CCE said:


> *I'm working on the specials for this month, any ideas? *


WE be all happy if you guys get the MARZ. GEARS ROLLING:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> WE be all happy if you guys get the MARZ. GEARS ROLLING:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Yes I know.... we have to just wait for the manufacturer to get them done, but you can pre-order them now. HOW MANY U WANT???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

They've been done. Nah jus kidding


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> They've been done. Nah jus kidding


:no:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> We usually just show up and register Friday in the pit


*
Yeah Jason.... u can register at the door on Friday @ 4:00pm the very latest!, Because the show starts @ 6:00pm. From 6:00 to 11:00PM

Saturday registration ends @ 9:00....Show starts @ 10:00AM
Sunday registration ends @ 9:00AM..... Show stars @ 10:00AM

See u @ the show.! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hannibal Lector said:


> They've been done. Nah jus kidding


*Don't u start some [email protected]# MR.  Oh... BTW .... I heard u are going to have some competition in Hawaii!!!?? ** "CCE HAWAII" DISTRIBUTOR COMING SOON!!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We just received the Registration forms.!!! On-line Registration forms are NOT Available yet....So come n' get ur Registration form.

*







*

You can Download the Registration forms here..... (when available) 

http://www.carlcasper.com/application_page.html

Don't wait till the last minute to register.!!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt



GM EVERYONE!!! The guys just had a meeting last night with the ppl from Carl Casper and we got the registration forms already for the Hopping Competition. We will put it up on our website so you guys can register there, or if you like you can come in the store and register here!!! Let me know if u got any questions


----------



## Pinky Bitches

So we can't just register Friday ,day of show ? Like normally do


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> So we can't just register Friday ,day of show ? Like normally do


Yes u can


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> Yes u can


Sweet lol I am a horrible pre registar person lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet lol I am a horrible pre registar person lol.


*
We know u are lol!!! It's ok, just register there but make sure u do it before 4:00pm *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol ok I may be needy sometimes lol.


----------



## 187_Regal

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> Yeah Jason.... u can register at the door on Friday @ 4:00pm the very latest!, Because the show starts @ 6:00pm. From 6:00 to 11:00PM
> 
> Saturday registration ends @ 9:00....Show starts @ 10:00AM
> Sunday registration ends @ 9:00AM..... Show stars @ 10:00AM
> 
> See u @ the show.! *


guess i will just spectate lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> guess i will just spectate lol


*Yeah right WHATEVER...... You'll be the 1st one in line!!!! lol *


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well looky here ,team CCE has a new addition lol


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well looky here ,team CCE has a new addition lol


WE OFFICIALLY WELCOME U AS OUR NEW CCE TEAM MEMBER LOL!!! 
LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :drama:


Enjoy


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> WE OFFICIALLY WELCOME U AS OUR NEW CCE TEAM MEMBER LOL!!!
> LOVE THE COLOR










_J/K,,,what up PINKY._


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh just getting ready for the new hopping season ..should be a good one


----------



## Erika CCE

If you want me to send the registration form by mail (Hopping Competition for Carl Casper) PM me your address and I will be glad to do it!!! ----->*Erika*<-----


----------



## Erika CCE

Check out our Installation Center, located in Clarksville, IN (only about 15 minutes away from our shop) 
http://www.coolcars.org/installationcenter.htm


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Do you guys carry carling switches?


----------



## Erika CCE

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Do you guys carry carling switches?


We don't sell them anymore...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Having lunch at waikiki with fam.lol.
Sup u guys im jus making alil trouble.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Having lunch at waikiki with fam.lol.
> Sup u guys im jus making alil trouble.


Damnit. It looks so warm there lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yezzzzir. Im jus showing off. Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yezzzzir. Im jus showing off. Lol


*I'm sooo jealous lol! It's starting to get very cold over here*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nah we high 6o's night and day is mid 8o's


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nah we high 6o's night and day is mid 8o's


What the Fukin fuc lol. Excuse my French


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> What the Fukin fuc lol. Excuse my French


Your French? lol!!! so I have to say excuse my SPANISH lmao jk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> Your French? lol!!! so I have to say excuse my SPANISH lmao jk


Don't be getting all technical on me lol. Il curse in japanese next lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

LOL I WANT TO HEAR THAT 



Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't be getting all technical on me lol. Il curse in japanese next lol.


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


  WUZ UP!!! How's everything with u?!!


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS & HIJACKER HYDRAULICS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well looky here ,team CCE has a new addition lol


Wtf traitor! Lol!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wtf traitor! Lol!


No traitor here buddy. Wuz ph years ago ,nothing else til now ,,I'm Midwest brother,,


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> No traitor here buddy. Wuz ph years ago ,nothing else til now ,,I'm Midwest brother,,


Heck yeah!!! MIDWEST


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


LOL Wuz up Pedro GM!!! Hey guess what? it's Monday:roflmao:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"CARL CASPER" Hopping Application forms Now available.**
You can download the form here.... http://www.carlcasper.com/application_page.html*


----------



## Erika CCE

Lowrider Magazine TECH ARTICLE!!!
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/1109_lrmp_cce_hydraulics_accumulators_installation/index.html


----------



## JRO

When does the "Girls of CCE" calender come out? Ill take 2 or 3 of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

JRO said:


> When does the "Girls of CCE" calender come out? Ill take 2 or 3 of them. :thumbsup:


What? It's already out u still haven't seen it? lol jk!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> When does the "Girls of CCE" calender come out? Ill take 2 or 3 of them. :thumbsup:


*:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:...... sure buddy .*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

If we didnt see it, then it must be not that great. Im jus saying.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im jus kidding


----------



## JRO

Erika CCE said:


> What? It's already out u still haven't seen it? lol jk!!!





CCE_GiRL said:


> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:...... sure buddy .*


Aw come on... I must have them!!


----------



## Erika CCE

Ours is still not out yet but the guys have their ready, would u like one? lol :roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE

WE ARE INTRODUCING OUR HIJACKER LINE!!!

*2 PUMP ECONO-JACKER KIT $899.00 (FREE SHIPPING)*

*2 PUMP PRO-JACKER KIT $999.00 (FREE SHIPPING)

**Call and make your order today 1-888-266-5969 *


----------



## JRO

Erika CCE said:


> Ours is still not out yet but the guys have their ready, would u like one? lol :roflmao:


:buttkick:


----------



## Erika CCE

JRO said:


> :buttkick:


:rofl: lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pictures of the HiJacker Kits will be posted soon!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT *


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Let's start the bidding war!!!! *

http://www.facebook.com/ccehydraulics

Ok….. So as we are cleaning up and re-vamping our warehouse we stumbled 
upon a BRAND NEW “Colossus-X”………
To make it fair for everyone we are going to have a FB auction starting NOW!!
For those of that cannot wait for the new shipment here is your chance!
BIDDING STARTS at $190.00!!
This is the “X” the Steel version!!!
BIDDING ENDS FRIDAY at 12:00pm eastern time 1/27/2012
*****YOU MUST GO TO CCE HYDRAULICS PAGE TO PLACE A BID!!*****

​


----------



## cwb4eva

hey cce u carry quick disconnects, pm price shippd to 34759


----------



## CCE_GiRL

cwb4eva said:


> hey cce u carry quick disconnects, pm price shippd to 34759


*PM Sent.!!!  TTYL*


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS PUMPS. STARTING PRICE $249.95 ALL CCE PUMPS COME WITH MARZOCCHI GEARS


----------



## BIG E 602

lets see the hi jacker kit, pics?


----------



## Erika CCE

BIG E 602 said:


> lets see the hi jacker kit, pics?



We will be posting those pics under the HiJacker Thread. We are trying to get that done today!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Get busy lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Get busy lol


I am busy all day every day lol


----------



## BIG E 602

somebody loan them a camara!


----------



## Erika CCE

BIG E 602 said:


> somebody loan them a camara!


Do you have one we can borrow???


----------



## BIG E 602

sure fly out to phoenix!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

A lot of people been asking about the after party at casper ,any ideas on that ?


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> A lot of people been asking about the after party at casper ,any ideas on that ?


U know what I haven't heard anything about that yet... I'm gonna have to ask my boss


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> U know what I haven't heard anything about that yet... I'm gonna have to ask my boss


Tell the boss man to make it happen lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Tell the boss man to make it happen lol.


*I'm sure he will  I will let you know the place & the time *


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE HYDRAULIC KITS!!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

TWO MORE BIG PALLETS READY TO SHIP (GERMANY) (GUAM)


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CAR CASPER AFTER PARTY!!!!! 

Ok so after all the HYPE from last year it's OFFICIAL!! Carl Casper after party is going down again the year!!!! @ THE GILLESPIE​**.

10pm-4am
Drinks Specials all night!
ONLY 5$ cover!
Cash Bar
Car Show attire is welcome!!

i'LL post the flyer soon!!! ​*


----------



## KLASSICK CC

uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet ,now its a party lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet ,now its a party lol


:run: lol


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave: *HELLO EVERYBODY I HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD WEEKEND!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

News Letter!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*At STREETLOW Chicago Super show! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1 more for Sweden... *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*

CCE HYDRAULICS / COOL CARS INC Would like to invite you to our "OPEN HOUSE" on Friday 24th , the 1st day of the CARL CASPER​**. We know alot of you will be in town for this occasion, So we'd like to take the opportunity to hang out/mingle with U & also you'll have the chance to check out the Shop & some products in person!!!!! We'll have FREE food & drinks (Spinellis Pizza) 
Plus... we'll be Raffling some CCE Products!!!! ​**We'll see you here FRIDAY, FEB 24th from 12:00 to 3:00pm. We'll be open normal hours .... 9:00am to 6:00pm

See ya'll Soon.!!!! ​*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet Il see you guys Friday


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet Il see you guys Friday


SEE U THEN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

MY BIG ORDER!!! (SWEDEN) THANKS!!!







​


----------



## southGAcustoms

when you guys running a shipping promo again? I need one little teeny tiny part that I dont want to pay 4 times more then it costs in shipping (#5 spline key).....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

southGAcustoms said:


> when you guys running a shipping promo again? I need one little teeny tiny part that I dont want to pay 4 times more then it costs in shipping (#5 spline key).....


*PM Sent...*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*That's Wuss Up Mikey.!!!!*


----------



## six4customs

CCE_GiRL said:


> *CAR CASPER AFTER PARTY!!!!!
> 
> Ok so after all the HYPE from last year it's OFFICIAL!! Carl Casper after party is going down again the year!!!! @ THE GILLESPIE​
> **.
> 
> 10pm-4am
> Drinks Specials all night!
> ONLY 5$ cover!
> Cash Bar
> Car Show attire is welcome!!
> 
> i'LL post the flyer soon!!! ​
> *


ok, i see yall there.....do i at least get a free 1st corona...uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=6] BRING YOUR KIDS AND ENJOY THE RIDE!!! THEY WILL ♥ IT [/h] 

Bring the kids to Carl Casper Auto Show February 24, 25 & 26 maybe they will get the chance to hit the switches on this real chromed out Lowrider!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OOOOOhhhhh Snap!!! *


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Hydraulic parts available!!! 1-2 day shipping to most of the United States*


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------



## Erika CCE

TEE SHIRT MIKE said:


> GLENDALE ARIZONA​
> " The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​
> make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​
> LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​
> !!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages
> View attachment 435101
> ​



*Thanks!!! I will let Bruce know about this event, maybe he can go *


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *OOOOOhhhhh Snap!!! *


Who's arm?


----------



## Don Pedro

_Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.






_


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word son


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## maniak2005

Thanks again Collin for gettin us at Outlaw Automive Dreamworld setup with an acct. Looking forward to do a lot more business with ya!!!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

maniak2005 said:


> Thanks again Collin for gettin us at Outlaw Automive Dreamworld setup with an acct. Looking forward to do a lot more business with ya!!!!!



I will let Collin know!!! Thanks u guys and let us know if you need anything else!!!


----------



## ratfink ben

Happy V day to everybody at Cool Cars. Norma I hope your hubby likes his gift.


----------



## Erika CCE

ratfink ben said:


> Happy V day to everybody at Cool Cars. Norma I hope your hubby likes his gift.


Thanks from the CCE TEAM!!!


----------



## DIPN714

Don Pedro said:


> _Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


WELL DID HE GET TO DA BUMBER;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714

U GUYS GET UR CASH RIGHT WE CAN ADD DA ELCO ON DA CCE TEAM


----------



## maniak2005

Erika CCE said:


> I will let Collin know!!! Thanks u guys and let us know if you need anything else!!!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will do.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> WELL DID HE GET TO DA BUMBER;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


Nope, tryed 4 times.....kept rolling back into the gate and had to let off it. The ground wasnt perfect......this truck is VERY sensitive with the pivot almost at the tailgate.


----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS GET UR CASH RIGHT WE CAN ADD DA ELCO ON DA CCE TEAM


Get our cash right?? Don't know what you mean by that, but if you get your hopper right then you can submit an application to be reviewed by the board members


----------



## Team CCE

Don't forget Al, we don't use weight so it takes more than two licks to get there. I like the build up, higher every lick. Keeps the crowd on the edge of ther seat


----------



## Don Pedro

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS GET UR CASH RIGHT WE CAN ADD DA ELCO ON DA CCE TEAM


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JRO

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS GET UR CASH RIGHT WE CAN ADD DA ELCO ON DA CCE TEAM


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> Who's arm?


*Mikey from B.Y.B *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Great Pics.!!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ratfink ben said:


> Happy V day to everybody at Cool Cars. Norma I hope your hubby likes his gift.



*Thanks.... Hope u had a great Valentine's Day  
N' yeah.... he loved his gift, We can't wait!!!!  TTYL*


----------



## DIPN714

Team CCE said:


> Get our cash right?? Don't know what you mean by that, but if you get your hopper right then you can submit an application to be reviewed by the board members


SO U SAYING THE ELCO AINT RIGHT FOO;;;ITS RIGHT;;BRO;;


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> SO U SAYING THE ELCO AINT RIGHT FOO;;;ITS RIGHT;;BRO;;


LOL, Thats more of a touche'........ calm down AL :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> SO U SAYING THE ELCO AINT RIGHT FOO;;;ITS RIGHT;;BRO;;


Maybe one day al ,you might get a shot at the pink ,,also a member of team cce,,although I can tell u the outcome already lol. West coast hasn't gotten a win against me yet lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Don't forget Al, we don't use weight so it takes more than two licks to get there. I like the build up, higher every lick. Keeps the crowd on the edge of ther seat


Thatzs true right there. Keepm on the edge of their seats.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Don't forget Al, we don't use weight so it takes more than two licks to get there. I like the build up, higher every lick. Keeps the crowd on the edge of ther seat


Thatzs true right there. Keepm on the edge of their seats.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Maybe one day al ,you might get a shot at the pink ,,also a member of team cce,,although I can tell u the outcome already lol. West coast hasn't gotten a win against me yet lol.


ANY TIME U WANT SOME PINKY JUST LET ME KNOW;;CAUSE DA ELCO DONT BACK DOWN;;;WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU IN VEGAS;;;OH U FORGOT HOW I TOOK THAT RIGHT;;;CUM ON PINKY U KNOW HOW DA ELCO DOES IT;;
















WEST COAST BABY;;;WE DA KINGS;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You didn't get the pink homie ,but you guys said you were coming to casper right lol. So you'll get another shot. Or am I gonna have to come all the way over there and break you guys off again lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

If I can make it to casper, no reason y they cant go. And im on a rock in the pacific.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> If I can make it to casper, no reason y they cant go. And im on a rock in the pacific.


Excellent point my freind lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*4 more days... I hope all u guys can make it to our OPEN HOUSE as well!!!*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *4 more days... I hope all u guys can make it to our OPEN HOUSE as well!!!*


Pinky bitches will be in attendance and so will the pink for Alittle while lol


----------



## Erika CCE

KOOL!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Erika CCE said:


> *4 more days... I hope all u guys can make it to our OPEN HOUSE as well!!!*


We will see if I see u there. Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> We will see if I see u there. Lol


*Im sure u will  When r u getting here??? *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hannibal Lector said:


> If I can make it to casper, no reason y they cant go. And im on a rock in the pacific.


*
Well.... I guess we'll see U & Patrick soon.!!!  Have a safe trip  *


----------



## rivman

Can't make it in town til Sat. Will you be selling parts at the show? Need a couple of motors.


----------



## Erika CCE

rivman said:


> Can't make it in town til Sat. Will you be selling parts at the show? Need a couple of motors.



We won't be bringing anything unless you pre-pay. Let me know


----------



## JRO

View attachment 441774


----------



## MR87LS

Had a blast with you guys thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cce hydraulics putting it down at casper for sure


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Any pics from the open house???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Cce hydraulics putting it down at casper for sure


Pinky did awesome. With the little finesse.


----------



## Sharriff

Big Up to Erika fro CCE for quick response to my mail, I look foward on doin business with you


----------



## Erika CCE

Sharriff said:


> Big Up to Erika fro CCE for quick response to my mail, I look foward on doin business with you


*Thanks!!! Yes we will be doing business pretty soon*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

MR87LS said:


> Had a blast with you guys thanks for the hospitality





PURA SANGRE said:


> Any pics from the open house???


 _Thanks to everyone_ that _stopped by for our open house_ on Wednesday!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Nice pics Norma!


----------



## Erika CCE

*BUSY BUSY BUSY!!! The guys at the shipping department have lots of work  *


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Did our stuff ship out ?? Any word on when the motors n pump heads will b in? Thanks Erika!


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> Did our stuff ship out ?? Any word on when the motors n pump heads will b in? Thanks Erika!


*
Your order will ship out today*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Your order will ship out today*


 just so im not looking thru all the boxes , mark all the boxes that contain the 4 pump piston kit with all the upgrades thanks again Erika!!


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> just so im not looking thru all the boxes , mark all the boxes that contain the 4 pump piston kit with all the upgrades thanks again Erika!!


*No problem I will make sure they mark them!!! Thank u and we will be talking soon*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*B.Y.O. Reppin' *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

B.Y.B GOOFBALL LOL


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *No problem I will make sure they mark them!!! Thank u and we will be talking soon*


 Gracias!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*BIG UP'S TO TEAM CCE.:thumbsup:. BRIAN,BRUCE & ALL THE CREW @ CCE.:h5:. I HAD A BLAST, & THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.:worship:. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVING FUN.. I EVEN HAD FRONT ROW SEATS TO NORMA IN ACTION..:drama:
CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN.:naughty:.*[


----------



## Erika CCE

_*TTT*_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## JRO

It is ok!! Because Ive got Yoohoo!!


----------



## thephatlander

When will the new Marzocchi be out??!!


----------



## Erika CCE

thephatlander said:


> When will the new Marzocchi be out??!!


*We are still waiting on them, they said the first quarter of the year so hopefully this month!!!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *No problem I will make sure they mark them!!! Thank u and we will be talking soon*


 none of the boxes were marked on that big order.....allllll mixedd up!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *BIG UP'S TO TEAM CCE.:thumbsup:. BRIAN,BRUCE & ALL THE CREW @ CCE.:h5:. I HAD A BLAST, & THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.:worship:. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVING FUN.. I EVEN HAD FRONT ROW SEATS TO NORMA IN ACTION..:drama:
> CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN.:naughty:.*[


*
Ur funny Mr**, But Thank u .... Thank u....** I had fun with u guys, u are a great guy *:yes:*..... Thanks for everything* *.

I hope u see u guys Next Year!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

U GUYS GOT # 11 GEARS;;;COLOSSUS


----------



## PURA SANGRE

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS GOT # 11 GEARS;;;COLOSSUS


 im waiting on those too bro!!!! Qvole Erika!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

It was cool at the open house! Thanks Erika n Norma!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

does your pumps come with marzochii pump heads? seems nobody has them right now and I haven't had any luck with the other styles


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS GOT # 11 GEARS;;;COLOSSUS


Not yet, we will post is as soon as they show up!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> im waiting on those too bro!!!! Qvole Erika!!


*
Hello Joe!!! Yeah I know we all are waiting on them...*


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> It was cool at the open house! Thanks Erika n Norma!


*Ur welcome *


----------



## Erika CCE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> does your pumps come with marzochii pump heads? seems nobody has them right now and I haven't had any luck with the other styles


*Yes, all our CCE PUMPS come with the MARZOCCHI GEARS. For now we only have #7 and #9 available and that's what we are putting on all the pumps: street, competition, cyclone, turbine, fatboy, fuerte & piston. *


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY AND CCE HYDRAULICS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes, all our CCE PUMPS come with the MARZOCCHI GEARS. For now we only have #7 and #9 available and that's what we are putting on all the pumps: street, competition, cyclone, turbine, fatboy, fuerte & piston. *


cool, do you have any tax time specials?


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Erika CCE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> cool, do you have any tax time specials?


Yes we do, I will post them in a few minutes!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*MARCH SPECIAL!!!
2 PUMP COMPETITION FBSS KIT $1,099.95 & FREE SHIPPING 
(REGULAR PRICE $1,199.95)*








Kit Consists Of:
2- CCE Competition Pumps **Chrome**
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (ITALIAN DUMPS)
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- #6 15ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 4ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 3ft. Hose PARKER
2- Standard Cups (pair)
2- Donuts (pair)
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
6- Solenoids
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

PM SENT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CCE_GiRL

PURA SANGRE said:


> Nice pics Norma!





PURA SANGRE said:


> It was cool at the open house! Thanks Erika n Norma!


*Thank you.... I ♥ to take pics :tongue: N' Im glad u guys has fun at the open house & at the show....  maybe next time si no estan muuuuuuy ocupados with can take a group pic . TTYL guys.... *


----------



## pepperoniroller

Have the motors come in from backorder yet?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Thank you.... I ♥ to take pics :tongue: N' Im glad u guys has fun at the open house & at the show....  maybe next time si no estan muuuuuuy ocupados with can take a group pic . TTYL guys.... *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

pepperoniroller said:


> Have the motors come in from backorder yet?


Not yet  we only have available HD motors and Hijacker motors (street)


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## pepperoniroller

Still waiting for motors?


----------



## Don Pedro

We have a couple of motors left in stock.


----------



## DirtySanchez

Sup CCE it was good finally meeting you guys... I posted a few pics on our site 

http://www.lunaticslowriderclub.com/ky.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

DirtySanchez said:


> Sup CCE it was good finally meeting you guys... I posted a few pics on our site
> 
> http://www.lunaticslowriderclub.com/ky.htm



:wave: *Same over here Martin, thanks for stopping by. BTW we got the motors in today so we should be getting those out for you soon!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

pepperoniroller said:


> Still waiting for motors?


What motors your waiting on? competition or just the street? we got in the street motors and will be sending out all the back order today and tomorrow  lmk


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> We have a couple of motors left in stock.


Really???


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Really???


Thought u knew?:buttkick:


----------



## DirtySanchez

Erika CCE said:


> :wave: *Same over here Martin, thanks for stopping by. BTW we got the motors in today so we should be getting those out for you soon!!!*


cool thanks


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DirtySanchez said:


> Sup CCE it was good finally meeting you guys... I posted a few pics on our site http://www.lunaticslowriderclub.com/ky.htm


*:wave:It was nice to meet you both.....We hope 2 see u guys soon!!!!​**BTW..... Nice username 






*


----------



## pepperoniroller

Waiting on the motors for 3 competition pumps, but got an email that they came in and the order will be shipped out :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

pepperoniroller said:


> Waiting on the motors for 3 competition pumps, but got an email that they came in and the order will be shipped out :thumbsup:


*
Thank you for choosing COOL CARS** *


----------



## DirtySanchez

CCE_GiRL said:


> *:wave:It was nice to meet you both.....We hope 2 see u guys soon!!!!​
> **BTW..... Nice username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha... nice meeting you guys too


----------



## Foolish818

Have any special on just 2 pumps


----------



## Erika CCE

Foolish818 said:


> Have any special on just 2 pumps


If you are looking for just the pumps, the starting price is $249.95 ea.


----------



## crucialjp

Got all my stuff today that was ordered Sunday even though a part was back ordered originally! Can't wait to put in some work this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

crucialjp said:


> Got all my stuff today that was ordered Sunday even though a part was back ordered originally! Can't wait to put in some work this weekend :biggrin:


*I'm glad you got everything already!!! Thanks for your purchased and let me know if you need anything else*


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:compts in right


----------



## ratfink ben

Are slip yokes a pain to install ? If I go with the short telescopic cylinders will I need a slip yoke?


----------



## Erika CCE

ratfink ben said:


> Are slip yokes a pain to install ? If I go with the short telescopic cylinders will I need a slip yoke?


*What kind of car do you have???*


----------



## 187_Regal

ratfink ben said:


> Are slip yokes a pain to install ? If I go with the short telescopic cylinders will I need a slip yoke?


Ben it depends on how much adjusment you get out of the back....if you dont change trailing arms your only gonna be limited to the amount of travel those factory arms will give you.


----------



## JRO

Erika CCE said:


> *What kind of car do you have???*


Malibu...


----------



## DIPN714

need 2 compt motors now;;;


----------



## ratfink ben

187_Regal said:


> Ben it depends on how much adjusment you get out of the back....if you dont change trailing arms your only gonna be limited to the amount of travel those factory arms will give you.


 Thank you sir. That does make sense.:facepalm:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> need 2 compt motors now;;;



SORRY I ONLY HAVE STREET HIJACKER MOTORS AND HD MOTORS!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

We just got them back in-stock!!!


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> SORRY I ONLY HAVE STREET HIJACKER MOTORS AND HD MOTORS!!!


maybe if u look real hard i just bet u could fine 2,,it will be our little secret


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> maybe if u look real hard i just bet u could fine 2,,it will be our little secret


Well if that happens ,there going to me al lol. Sorry.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Pm sent Erika thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well if that happens ,there going to me al lol. Sorry.


*LOL well I can maybe do that...*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *LOL well I can maybe do that...*


I get special treatment, I have a pink car lol


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *LOL well I can maybe do that...*


THANK U ERIKA;;OUR SECRET;;DONT WORRY ABOUT PINKY:yes:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Haha you guys are funny!!!*:roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> I get special treatment, I have a pink car lol


he rides a special bus with a pretty helmet too lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> he rides a special bus with a pretty helmet too lol



*Ouch...*:rofl:

*You guys have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands*.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Ouch...*:rofl:
> 
> *You guys have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands*.


*N' that goes for you as well Ben ..... AND JRO!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

187_Regal said:


> he rides a special bus with a pretty helmet too lol


Lol this guy ..good thing he's my buddy


----------



## DIPN714

cce in da house
EAT UR HEART OUT GUYS;#11'S


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol this guy ..good thing he's my buddy


:roflmao::twak:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> cce in da house
> EAT UR HEART OUT GUYS;#11'S


Do u want to exchange those gears for motors? lol jk


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DIPN714 said:


> cce in da house
> EAT UR HEART OUT GUYS;#11'S



*hahaha... That's a good one *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> cce in da house
> EAT UR HEART OUT GUYS;#11'S


Ha ha pinkys got more lol


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ha ha pinkys got more lol


YEA YEA YEA;;;U GO BOY


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> Do u want to exchange those gears for motors? lol jk


HOW ABOUT DINNER;;LOL


----------



## ratfink ben

CCE_GiRL said:


> *N' that goes for you as well Ben ..... AND JRO!! :biggrin:*


I can't help that my work pays me to play on the internet.


----------



## Erika CCE

ratfink ben said:


> I can't help that my work pays me to play on the internet.


*Right??? We are lucky!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*BRINGING MORE & BETTER PRODUCTS IN. 
NEW MOTOR END CAPS!!!*















​


----------



## showoff85

any 11 gears yet ?


----------



## Erika CCE

showoff85 said:


> any 11 gears yet ?


*Not yet*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Take a look at our NEW Motor End Caps.!!!! **Our 2 NEW MOTOR ENDS CAPS are designed to fit any of our Motors*:thumbsup:* (CCE Competition, HD & HIjacker)**$69 each *


----------



## JRO

I want a pair of motor end caps that looks like tits. Holler at me when ya make them.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> I want a pair of motor end caps that looks like tits. Holler at me when ya make them.


*
Only u JRO , Only you..... *:no:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> HOW ABOUT DINNER;;LOL


COMPT MOTORS


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> COMPT MOTORS


 Sorry I looked everywhere. *LOL*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*2 days left.!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR 4 SWITCH PRE-WIRED PANELS. CALL FOR PRICING!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE** will be attending the Mesa Show!!!** 
Good Luck Brusso!*

*n' Monday..... Phoenix after Hop!*


----------



## six4customs

:wave::h5:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> :wave::h5:uffin:uffin:


Hello!!! How u doing??


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> :wave::h5:uffin:uffin:


*Whazzz Up My Dazz.!!!!!:wave: I'll be waiting for those pic..... 
I got ur quote ready, just check ur email whenever u get a chance. TTYL *


----------



## JRO

Im waiting for some pics too.... lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> Im waiting for some pics too.... lol


*OMG..... really.!!!*:facepalm:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

can u inbox me a price for a whammy set up ,thank u


----------



## Erika CCE

BIG BOPPER said:


> can u inbox me a price for a whammy set up ,thank u


*PM SENT!!!*


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *OMG..... really.!!!*:facepalm:


Yeah really!


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *hahaha... That's a good one *


:angel:


----------



## Erika CCE

*108" SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE* :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word son


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE Puttin' it Down in ARIZONA.!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this out!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bkvNf2lJQ


----------



## Erika CCE

*OUR LATEST CREATION!!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> :wave:


*Hi Pedro ke planes hay para el dia de la coneja lol!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Hi Pedro ke planes hay para el dia de la coneja lol!!!*


_SHHHH, thats supposed to be our secret._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _SHHHH, thats supposed to be ou secret._


LOL hey I just got the shirts, thanks!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *OUR LATEST CREATION!!!!*


Send this to me. Il put it on one of my 63 impalas lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Send this to me. Il put it on one of my 63 impalas lol.


*What credit card do you want me to use Pinky? or do u prefer COD*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What about free od lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:dunno:


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> What about free od lol


:nono: lol


----------



## DIPN714

is it soup yet;;;;


----------



## OCGdroopy

whats ur price for a 2 pump, 8 battery, 10" frunt, 14" rear setup instaled and parsual wrap. On a 78 caddy coupe deville?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup cce friends!


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup cce friends!


What's going on!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

OCGdroopy said:


> whats ur price for a 2 pump, 8 battery, 10" frunt, 14" rear setup instaled and parsual wrap. On a 78 caddy coupe deville?



PM SENT!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

Erika CCE said:


> *OUR LATEST CREATION!!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Parker Hoses, the best ones in the market!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Team CCE.!!!!*


----------



## PIGEON

I NEED 2 STREET MOTORS N 1 MOTOR WIT THE DOUBLE GROUND....$?


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## Erika CCE

PIGEON said:


> I NEED 2 STREET MOTORS N 1 MOTOR WIT THE DOUBLE GROUND....$?


*PM SENT, lmk*


----------



## Erika CCE

*GM EVERYBODY!!!* :biggrin: ​


----------



## JRO

Erika CCE said:


> *GM EVERYBODY!!!* :biggrin: ​


I need one of those banners for my garage.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*GM LIL  ..... Let's finish up this week with hard work and a positive attitude!! :thumbsup:
Make the most of your day 
♥ Norma​*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Video demonstration of our NEW CCE Turbine Cap.... *
*Our New motor end caps are designed to fit ANY of out motors **(CCE Competiton, HD & Hijacker) *:thumbsup:​


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE BLOCKS (Aluminum) 3/8" 1-2" and 1" port. Starting price is $59.95**








*


----------



## six4customs

Wats happenin crew


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Hello!!! How's everything with you Dazz? Any shows going on in AU? *_


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

:wave::wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> :wave::wave:





six4customs said:


> Wats happenin crew


*What's Up Dazz.... it was nice to talk to you yesterday. I'll be sending ur order out today N' I'll send u tracking # asap . Oh.... N' im still waiting for those pics, just email them 2 me whenever u get change amigo. I'LL talk 2 u soon DAZZ .


Q'vole Psycho'sDreams..... are u guys coming down for the BBB nest month???? *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> :wave::wave:





six4customs said:


> Wats happenin crew


*What's Up Dazz.... it was nice to talk to you yesterday. I'll be sending ur order out today N' I'll send u tracking # asap . 
Oh.... N' im still waiting for those pics, just email them 2 me whenever u get change amigo. I'LL talk 2 u soon DAZZ .


Q'vole Psycho'sDreams..... are u guys coming down for the BBB next month???? *


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello CCE ladies


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello CCE ladies


*What Up Mr!!!!:wave: R u getting ready for BBB???? Just to let you know I'll be getting some motors in by the end of next week. LMK *


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What Up Mr!!!!:wave: R u getting ready for BBB???? Just to let you know I'll be getting some motors in by the end of next week. LMK *


 Qvole Norma! Comp motors I hope:x: how bout those top secret #11s ??:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello CCE ladies


*
Hi Pinky!!! I thought you were cumin to visit, what happened *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*LEGACY C.C. Reppin' CCE to the fullest!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

PURA SANGRE said:


> Qvole Norma! Comp motors I hope:x: how bout those top secret #11s ??:biggrin:


*Q'vole Mr  lo siento, no son esos... believe me I'll updated this thread as soon as I get an ETA. ttyl *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Hi Pinky!!! I thought you were cumin to visit, what happened *


I still Am. Il be there Saturday.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I still Am. Il be there Saturday.


*
Make it Friday!!! *


----------



## DIPN714

whats in stock


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Make it Friday!!! *


Why Friday lol


----------



## JRO

Cool Cars is closed Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

JRO said:


> Cool Cars is closed Saturday and Sunday.


Really Wtf that's kinda weird ,


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Really Wtf that's kinda weird ,


*Weird? what's so weird about it? we also want to have great weekend and NOT WORK lol!!!*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well crap.. that sucks lol. I don't know if I can make it on Friday , oh well ,guess well see what happens


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> Cool Cars is closed Saturday and Sunday.


*
Thank you, MR  oH.... I forgot that I was mad at you *


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> Thank you, MR  oH.... I forgot that I was mad at you *


Yeah whatever...


----------



## ratfink ben

Erika CCE said:


> *Weird? what's so weird about it? we also want to have great weekend and NOT WORK lol!!!*


What are you talking about. We all know you and Norma play on the internet all day while Chris does all the work.  jk Norma.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> Yeah whatever...





ratfink ben said:


> What are you talking about. We all know you and Norma play on the internet all day while Chris does all the work.  jk Norma.


*Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...... *


----------



## koolaid365

whats up norma koolaid


----------



## Erika CCE

ratfink ben said:


> What are you talking about. We all know you and Norma play on the internet all day while Chris does all the work.  jk Norma.


*PLAY??? I don't think so lol:rofl:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

koolaid365 said:


> whats up norma koolaid


*Hola Amigo.!!!*:wave:* I Hope you're doing fine this morning........ nice to see you around here  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT.!!*:thumbsup:​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We Welcome New Wholesale/Distributor Accounts!!! :biggrin:​

**Be part of the Largest Hydraulics & Air suspension company. We are the #1 exporter of Custom Suspension parts in the WORLD.... From ALASKA to ARGENTINA, SWEDEN to SOUTH AFRICA, FRANCE to JAPAN.... Doesn't matter what part of the World you're......YOU CAN OPEN AN ACCOUNT WITH US! N' Be part of the CCE FAMILY :thumbsup:​

I will be happy to answer any questions you may have regarding your new account. For New Account enquiries please feel free to mail me at [email protected] 
​
We look forward to working with you in the future!!!!:biggrin: 

Norma 









​
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Luxurious C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....​
Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:











*Let me know if u guys need anything....I'll be happy to help you**. TTYL guys **

Norma**
*​


----------



## Erika CCE

_MAY 2012 NEWS LETTER!!!_








*If you'll like to receive our monthly news letter click on the link below:*
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm


----------



## CCE_GiRL

NEWTOWN C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....:biggrin:​
Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the NEW issue of DUB Magazine!! Look for the CCE add!! 

Reverse Cover!!


















​
​
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the new issue of 
**Impalas Magazine!!*:thumbsup:

*Order ur copy today!!! $5.99 + $5 S&H*​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at what we just got in!!!








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We now Offer a Military Discount 
for all Active Duty or Retired U.S. Military!!! 











Be sure to ask!!! In-Store discount Only! 
Not Valid with any other discounts or offers *Military ID Required*

​
*

​


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What's Up Dazz.... it was nice to talk to you yesterday. I'll be sending ur order out today N' I'll send u tracking # asap . Oh.... N' im still waiting for those pics, just email them 2 me whenever u get change amigo. I'LL talk 2 u soon DAZZ .
> 
> 
> Q'vole Psycho'sDreams..... are u guys coming down for the BBB nest month???? *


I wish, no ay dinero. Pero no te preocupes te vamos a visitar en este ano.lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*Triple Threat!!! '62 Convertible, '63 Wagon, '64 Hardtop!!!​*
​


----------



## Erika CCE

*DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO HAVE BLACK HYDRAULIC TANKS AVAILABLE??? 
THEY ARE ONLY $19.95ea.*







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you haven't signed up to receive our newsletters yet, 
sign up here TODAY!!!:thumbsup:​
*
*http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm







*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*Aww!!! Gracias*


----------



## DIPN714

hello i hear if ur special u can get #11 gears;;well help a bro out;;kool aid said it


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> hello i hear if ur special u can get #11 gears;;well help a bro out;;kool aid said it


*
LOL You are special*:yes:* but not enough*:shocked:*... lol jk!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *
> LOL You are special*:yes:* but not enough*:shocked:*... lol jk!!!*


WOW!!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

Its about that time again!!! *ShowFestin Tunica, MS. If anyone needs any air or hydraulic parts and would like to save on shipping let us know! Anything from fittings to full kits!!!*​*Look for the COOL CARS booth!!!​
























*


----------



## DIPN714

any#11 gears in stock;;;;


----------



## PURA SANGRE

DIPN714 said:


> any#11 gears in stock;;;;


Yep any new info? How bout comp motors? ?????????!!?!?!?! Need my kit to b completed


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> Yep any new info? How bout comp motors? ?????????!!?!?!?! Need my kit to b completed


*Sorry guys nothing yet....*


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Sorry guys nothing yet....*


:bowrofl:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:banghead: :drama::yessad:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Adex Dumps!!!
*


----------



## excalibur

CCE_GiRL said:


> Luxurious C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....​
> 
> Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me know if u guys need anything....I'll be happy to help you**. TTYL guys **
> 
> Norma**
> *​


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*MAY-JUNE SPECIALS!!!*_










*Let me know if you have any questions, ERIKA!!!* ​


----------



## DIPN714

:drama::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Sorry guys nothing yet....*


U GUYS NEED GEARS;;;;;;;C RON;;;LV,,BMH,,,,,:boink:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Gee-Gee

uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't worry gears will be here sooner than what you think....*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS NEED GEARS;;;;;;;C RON;;;LV,,BMH,,,,,:boink:


Going on 5 months since i brought my kit still missing parts! I hope cce really stocks up WHEN gears AND motors finnally come in....


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> Going on 5 months since i brought my kit still missing parts! I hope cce really stocks up WHEN gears AND motors finnally come in....


Joe, I told you what we didn't have in-stock the day you made your purchased... I even offer you different options. Once we get the parts in we will ship them out for all the customers we back order.


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Don't worry gears will be here sooner than what you think....*


:dunno::dunno::dunno::sprint::worship:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​

**
Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:









*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Let me know if you got any questions!!! ERIKA*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> Joe, I told you what we didn't have in-stock the day you made your purchased... I even offer you different options. Once we get the parts in we will ship them out for all the customers we back order.


 yes you did erika But you also said in a month the parts would b in..thats why i did go ahead and spent my 3,500$$ And thank you ..you did offer me Other parts to complete my kit but i didnt want #9 gears in my double piston kit...sooooo ill keep waiting for# 11S And my comp motors..i kno you guys have no control over this ...thank you..saludos a brian y norma!


----------



## DIPN714

PURA SANGRE said:


> yes you did erika But you also said in a month the parts would b in..thats why i did go ahead and spent my 3,500$$ And thank you ..you did offer me Other parts to complete my kit but i didnt want #9 gears in my double piston kit...sooooo ill keep waiting for# 11S And my comp motors..i kno you guys have no control over this ...thank you..saludos a brian y norma!:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


> *
> LOL You are special*:yes:* but not enough*:shocked:*... lol jk!!!*


He is super special. he rides the mini bus....And carries a scooby doo lunch pal...



DIPN714 said:


> WOW!!!!





Erika CCE said:


> *Don't worry gears will be here sooner than what you think....*


We dieing over here....Big-Al got me working overtime to re-do all these gears...and trick them out.....

Tell B to hurry up????




CCE_GiRL said:


> *COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​
> 
> 
> **
> Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit's sick as fuck.....Total WBMT.....



















That means

White Boy Mini Truckin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah hurry up lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah hurry up lol


Sup Pankster....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Pankster....


You know ,living the dream lol


----------



## Gee-Gee




----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> yes you did erika But you also said in a month the parts would b in..thats why i did go ahead and spent my 3,500$$ And thank you ..you did offer me Other parts to complete my kit but i didnt want #9 gears in my double piston kit...sooooo ill keep waiting for# 11S And my comp motors..i kno you guys have no control over this ...thank you..saludos a brian y norma!


*Unfortunately you're right, we have no control.... we get told something different every time. *


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> He is super special. he rides the mini bus....And carries a scooby doo lunch pal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dieing over here....Big-Al got me working overtime to re-do all these gears...and trick them out.....
> 
> Tell B to hurry up????
> 
> 
> 
> That shit's sick as fuck.....Total WBMT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means
> 
> White Boy Mini Truckin


I'll give "B" the message


----------



## CCE_GiRL

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That shit's sick as fuck.....Total WBMT.....
> *White Boy Mini Truckin*



Pretty badass.!!!! But i'm afraid to tell you that you're wrong, that Truck belongs to a MEXICAN Guy!!! hahahah:roflmao: JK it belongs to a White Boy :yes:


----------



## Gee-Gee




----------



## Mark

Ordered a set of CCE's telescopic cylinders (22") and cups. Gonna give them a go


----------



## Erika CCE

Mark said:


> Ordered a set of CCE's telescopic cylinders (22") and cups. Gonna give them a go


*Kool, let us know how it works out *


----------



## Erika CCE

_*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR AWESOME DEALS!!! 
**PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS** 








*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT... *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget about our 











If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at Email: [email protected]  
Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## 61deville

You got any competition motors???


----------



## Southside01

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

61deville said:


> You got any competition motors???


*No, we only have street motors available for now!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Southside01 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


*Hello!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Another BIG ORDER going out :biggrin:
Thanks to our New Distributor!!!










3 BIG PALLETS *_


----------



## matdogg

Any pumpheads / motors in those boxes??/


----------



## Martian

I was taking a pump apart an old pump this weekend and came across this did it come in the pump? if so what is it for?


----------



## JRO

Erika CCE said:


> _*Another BIG ORDER going out :biggrin:
> Thanks to our New Distributor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 BIG PALLETS *_


I want some of those boxes just to put stuff in. Those are some good looking boxes. lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE

matdogg said:


> Any pumpheads / motors in those boxes??/


 Mann dont we all wish! Qvole buenotas c.c.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Martian said:


> I was taking a pump apart an old pump this weekend and came across this did it come in the pump? if so what is it for?


That is a pressure relief valve to prevent over pressurizing. Do NOT remove it. Yes it came with the pump. and judging by the date on the pumphead I probably installed it LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

matdogg said:


> Any pumpheads / motors in those boxes??/


:nono: *sorry but no*


----------



## Erika CCE

JRO said:


> I want some of those boxes just to put stuff in. Those are some good looking boxes. lol


*LOL *:roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> Mann dont we all wish! Qvole buenotas c.c.


*Hola Joe como estas? **Ya merito *


----------



## Erika CCE

KINGLOWNESS said:


> That is a pressure relief valve to prevent over pressurizing. Do NOT remove it. Yes it came with the pump. and judging by the date on the pumphead I probably installed it LOL


*
Thanks for your answer* :thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *Hola Joe como estas? **Ya merito *


 qvole hows the CCE FAM? dile a brian que you guys got to come our show and set up a booth?!? and its on a saturday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> qvole hows the CCE FAM? dile a brian que you guys got to come our show and set up a booth?!? and its on a saturday!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 492518


*NICE FLYER!!!
I'll tell him for sure but I think they are going to another show that same weekend....*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *NICE FLYER!!!I'll tell him for sure but I think they are going to another show that same weekend....*


Thats coolAin't no reason CCE cant b at two shows the same day?!? Road trip over here I gotta give Norma the shirts..


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *NICE FLYER!!!I'll tell him for sure but I think they are going to another show that same weekend....*


Thats coolAin't no reason CCE cant b at two shows the same day?!? Road trip over here I gotta give Norma the shirts..


----------



## Martian

KINGLOWNESS said:


> That is a pressure relief valve to prevent over pressurizing. Do NOT remove it. Yes it came with the pump. and judging by the date on the pumphead I probably installed it LOL


Thanks for the info...(in my 25 years of lowriding I've never seen one...)


----------



## Erika CCE

*Call and make your order before the special is over!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*"BULLET MOTOR END CAPS" 
$69.95ea.*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Southside01 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


*Q'vole Señor.....donde se habia metido????*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Southside01 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:





PURA SANGRE said:


> Mann dont we all wish! Qvole buenotas c.c.





JRO said:


> I want some of those boxes just to put stuff in. Those are some good looking boxes. lol





PURA SANGRE said:


> Thats coolAin't no reason CCE cant b at two shows the same day?!? Road trip over here I gotta give Norma the shirts..





PURA SANGRE said:


> Thats coolAin't no reason CCE cant b at two shows the same day?!? Road trip over here I gotta give Norma the shirts..


*
Q'vole.... ya llego por quien lloraban!!! *:yes:* hahahaha ** What's Up Pura Sangre.... so what ya me tienes las camisas listas???? lol **


Hola Jro *:wave:*.... let me know if u want some of them boxes... U know I'll take care of you *


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> Q'vole.... ya llego por quien lloraban!!! *:yes:* hahahaha ** What's Up Pura Sangre.... so what ya me tienes las camisas listas???? lol **
> 
> 
> Hola Jro *:wave:*.... let me know if u want some of them boxes... U know I'll take care of you *


 Que onda NORMA!! Claro que tengo Las camisa's perro you gotta come next month and pick em up !!vengan Al carshow! Saludos:wave:uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello ladies ,


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello ladies ,


:wave:* Hola! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello ladies ,


*Hello Mr!!!*:wave:* Did ur customer received the bushing for those arms??? I sent them a while back.... just checking with u. LMK *



PURA SANGRE said:


> Que onda NORMA!! Claro que tengo Las camisa's perro you gotta come next month and pick em up !!vengan Al carshow! Saludos:wave:uffin:


*Nombre si si hiba a ir pero me dijeron que habia una pandilla de cachetones kidnapping muchachas por alla*:happysad:*.....** no mejor me quede aq**ui**, no valla asr la de malas**. lol **

Pues voy a poner el Flyer en mi facebook wall para darles promotion**. Estamos en contacto mis

chavos. se portan bien. ttyl *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes he got them. Thank u


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes he got them. Thank u


*Kool Beans..... TTYL amigo *


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hello Mr!!!*:wave:* Did ur customer received the bushing for those arms??? I sent them a while back.... just checking with u. LMK *
> 
> 
> 
> *Nombre si si hiba a ir pero me dijeron que habia una pandilla de cachetones kidnapping muchachas por alla*:happysad:*.....** no mejor me quede aq**ui**, no valla asr la de malas**. lol **
> 
> Pues voy a poner el Flyer en mi facebook wall para darles promotion**. Estamos en contacto mis
> 
> chavos. se portan bien. ttyl *


 orale NORMA! I don't kno of any pandillas De cachetones nomas pansones! Ademas la banda De LAS BUENOTAS esta mas perrona! Come vist over here NORMA! Cuidate y saludos..


----------



## andres18954

Erika CCE said:


> *"BULLET MOTOR END CAPS"
> $69.95ea.*


how much shipping FL 33063


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hola Jro *:wave:* U know I'll take care of you *


:naughty:

lol


----------



## Erika CCE

andres18954 said:


> how much shipping FL 33063


_*It will be about $20.00 on shipping. Let me know*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We have VOGUES in-stock and ready to ship!!!! 
​













We offer tires for both heavy and light vehicles...We carry all major tire brands.

​


*** We also offer drop ship services for ur convenience ***​
​













Give me a call 1888-266-5969 x 407​


Norma ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> :naughty:
> 
> lol


:loco:



PURA SANGRE said:


> orale NORMA! I don't kno of any pandillas De cachetones nomas pansones! Ademas la banda De LAS BUENOTAS esta mas perrona! Come vist over here NORMA! Cuidate y saludos..


*hahahaha..... a pos' me dieron informacion falsa, sorry. Pero bueno...aver que pasa. Saludoste mis chavos se portan bien *


----------



## 187_Regal

what is a vogue? LOL


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> what is a vogue? LOL


*lol... Hola Amigo!!! I haven't seen ur car yet..... when r u stopping by???*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

There's a New Car Club in Town..... 
RELENTLESS C.C.!!! :thumbsup:

Best of luck to all the members.
Happy to see a New CAR CLUB CHAPTER here in Louisville


----------



## 187_Regal

Brian would be proud lol it has a CCE EQUIPPED license plate on the front lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> Brian would be proud lol it has a CCE EQUIPPED license plate on the front lol


*oh yeah.... I believe it when i see it for myself*


----------



## Erika CCE

*SPECIALS ARE STILL GOOD UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH!!! *
LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## six4customs

Hello there people's 


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> Hello there people's 


:wave: Hello Mr. Dazz how's everything with u???


----------



## six4customs

Good erica. Everything sweet as apple pie and cream. Hey when y'all bringn ya asses down to oz


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside *Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois on Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be *covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos*. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and *Car Hopping Competition. *Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299


















Space is limited inside only show cars with displays please call for info.​


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> Good erica. Everything sweet as apple pie and cream. Hey when y'all bringn ya asses down to oz


*
That's great, I'm glad to hear your doing good. I had a customer asking me for your phone number on FB I hope you can help him with what he needed. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> Hello there people's 


*Hola Dazz!!! :wave: so...are you saving ur money for CARL CASPER SHOW????
I want no excuses MR.!!! lol *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## six4customs

Erika CCE said:


> *
> That's great, I'm glad to hear your doing good. I had a customer asking me for your phone number on FB I hope you can help him with what he needed. *


No worrys sis. When was this.


----------



## six4customs

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hola Dazz!!! :wave: so...are you saving ur money for CARL CASPER SHOW????
> I want no excuses MR.!!! lol *


Hola normita. Haha yeh I would like to. We see. Alot of catchn up to do. With those coronas. But don't forget. Y'all welcome here to.


----------



## Erika CCE

six4customs said:


> No worrys sis. When was this.



It was the same day I sent you the message, on Thursday I believe...


----------



## Erika CCE

*LAST WEEK FOR THE SPECIALS!!! 
TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THESE GREAT DEALS WHILE YOU CAN*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Scrapin' the Coast was a success! 
Thanks to everyone who stopped by the booth!!:thumbsup:​

Here's a picture of our Hijacker Truck "Flashback" at the show


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Any word on the back order parts?!?


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> Any word on the back order parts?!?


Nothing yet


----------



## CCE_GiRL

BUENOS DIAS 
Here's comes the heat wave... low 90s today, 100-105 Thursday-Sunday!!! :facepalm:So please be careful, stay cool, and well hydrated.​

​Have a safe/good day everyone ♥ Norma​​​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

TEAM CCE will be attending MIDWEST MAYHEM this weekend!!!

​


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Erika CCE

*GOOD MORNING!!! *:biggrin:







​


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

car show @ Heat Wave comin up next few weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need the esstuff!


----------



## Erika CCE

1usamotorsports.com said:


> car show @ Heat Wave comin up next few weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need the esstuff!


*Don't worry GILBERT ju will get jur estuff*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We'll be Closed on Wednesday July 4th 2012 . 
We will reopen the next business day with normal hours.​​​

​​Have a safe and happy 4th of july everyone. 
I hope everyone enjoys our Independence Day!! ​​​














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Brian hopping "Pocket Change" ...... She's Baaaaaack.!!!:biggrin:​


----------



## 187_Regal

CCE_GiRL said:


> Brian hopping "Pocket Change" ...... She's Baaaaaack.!!!:biggrin:​





Nice!!!!! Chipper!!!! LOL JK good to see it back out!


----------



## WSL63

CCE_GiRL said:


> Brian hopping "Pocket Change" ...... She's Baaaaaack.!!!:biggrin:​


Looks good.. He must have burnt up all the good motors and pumpheads while he was test hopping it..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> Nice!!!!! Chipper!!!! LOL JK good to see it back out!





WSL63 said:


> Looks good.. He must have burnt up all the good motors and pumpheads while he was test hopping it..



he still got it after all these years...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

July Newsletter....
Congrats Jose R Gutierrez from Rollerz Only C.C. 








for being selected as "Set-Up of the Month"!!! :biggrin:​


----------



## PURA SANGRE

wish i could hop mine!:wave::x:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

PURA SANGRE said:


> wish i could hop mine!:wave::x:


*
Hola *:wave:* Como esta todo por alla??? ya estas de regreso?*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> Hola *:wave:* Como esta todo por alla??? ya estas de regreso?*


 qvole NORMA! nada todo tranquilo en Illinois..y ustedes? bien ohala saludos...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Word


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

This 69 Chevrolet Impala has 3 CCE Competition Pumps, with 8 batteries. 8" Cylinders in front with 2 ton springs, 14" Super Strokers in rear Coiled Over with 2 ton precuts! a nice streetable setup with a killer 3 wheel!​:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Please look at the notes above.... n' Feel free to call me if you have any questions 

2 Pump Street Edition Kit consists of:
2- CCE Street Edition Pumps **Black tank**	
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly	
1- 10 Switches & cable
2- #6 15ft. Hose	
2- Donuts (pair)
1- #6 4ft. Hose 
2- Standard Cups (pair)
1- #6 3ft. Hose 
6- Solenoids

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16537.100003999147704&type=1&relevant_count=1​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## 440sled

Hi! I just had the 2 pump street edition with 4 of the Integral Accumulators installed. I'm trying to get info on the accumulators or even some personal experiences with these. I'm not running any coils, just the accumulators. I have read on the website that they need to break in. Do you know how long that actually takes becuase there is no give to them whats so ever. I've had the car back for a few days now and i'm being patient, I guess I just need some reassurance that the ride with eventually smooth out because it's pretty bad.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## 440sled

CCE_GiRL said:


> Please look at the notes above.... n' Feel free to call me if you have any questions
> 
> 2 Pump Street Edition Kit consists of:
> 2- CCE Street Edition Pumps **Black tank**
> 2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
> 2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly
> 1- 10 Switches & cable
> 2- #6 15ft. Hose
> 2- Donuts (pair)
> 1- #6 4ft. Hose
> 2- Standard Cups (pair)
> 1- #6 3ft. Hose
> 6- Solenoids
> ​


Hi! I just had the 2 pump street edition with 4 of the Integral Accumulators installed. I'm trying to get info on the accumulators or even some personal experiences with these. I'm not running any coils, just the accumulators. I have read on the website that they need to break in. Do you know how long that actually takes becuase there is no give to them whats so ever. I've had the car back for a few days now and i'm being patient, I guess I just need some reassurance that the ride with eventually smooth out because it's pretty bad.​


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Hi! I just had the 2 pump street edition with 4 of the Integral Accumulators installed. I'm trying to get info on the accumulators or even some personal experiences with these. I'm not running any coils, just the accumulators. I have read on the website that they need to break in. Do you know how long that actually takes becuase there is no give to them whats so ever. I've had the car back for a few days now and i'm being patient, I guess I just need some reassurance that the ride with eventually smooth out because it's pretty bad.​


*I will ask my tech and give you an answer in a few...*


----------



## Erika CCE

There is no "break-In" period for accumulators.. I have seen set-ups without springs and the installers used accumulators and the ride was still smooth. Of course with a spring along with the accumulators you will have the best ride quality..
First thing I would check is do NOT ride with it all the way locked up or all the way dropped.. You need a comfortable ride height to ride with, typically around 1/2 up on the vehicle or less..
If the accumulator is not charged thus will not perform.. If the accumulator was over pressurized while the suspension was maxed out this can cause the bladder in the accumulator to burst..
I would have them checked for pressure...


----------



## 440sled

Thanks Erika.....If the accumualtors came with your kit, wouldnt they be already charged? I drove out of the shop with a brand new set up last Friday and it was stiff as hell. Of course I was expecting a smoother ride plus I havent driven with it completely locked up or down since it lays frame. Hmmm...I beginning to wonder whats up with these.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Thanks Erika.....If the accumualtors came with your kit, wouldnt they be already charged? I drove out of the shop with a brand new set up last Friday and it was stiff as hell. Of course I was expecting a smoother ride plus I havent driven with it completely locked up or down since it lays frame. Hmmm...I beginning to wonder whats up with these.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Our accumulators come pre-charged 350psi nitrogen...
I would recommend going to an industrial hydraulic place local to you to have the pressure tested...


----------



## 440sled

Thanks again Erika...I've also been told that the new cylinders seals need to be broken it too. Just shows to prove that I'm very new at this! LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Thanks again Erika...I've also been told that the new cylinders seals need to be broken it too. Just shows to prove that I'm very new at this! LOL



No problem, let me know if you have any more questions :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Make sure to check out www.dropjawmag.com/​ Midwest Mayhem pics coming soon!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

440sled said:


> Thanks again Erika...I've also been told that the new cylinders seals need to be broken it too. Just shows to prove that I'm very new at this! LOL


No break in on cylinder seals, they "hold" oil or pressure or they don't and they leak. The only thing on your suspension that would need time to be broke in is coil springs. And you dont have any. Need to get you accumulators checked. Most likely your issue


----------



## PURA SANGRE

ANY OF THE CCE FAM COMING TO OUR SHOW?!?!????? :wave:


----------



## 440sled

dlinehustler said:


> No break in on cylinder seals, they "hold" oil or pressure or they don't and they leak. The only thing on your suspension that would need time to be broke in is coil springs. And you dont have any. Need to get you accumulators checked. Most likely your issue


I am leaning towards them possibly being over charged. There is no give at all.

Erika.....These accumulators are German made(Integral Accumulators). They are advertised through CCE as being pressurized at 350psi. Do you guys adjust the pressure in house, or are they shipped from Germany pre-charged? Could it be possible that mine are over charged? Plus I live in Colorado at high alitiude...lol.
Thanks again!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> I am leaning towards them possibly being over charged. There is no give at all.
> 
> Erika.....These accumulators are German made(Integral Accumulators). They are advertised through CCE as being pressurized at 350psi. Do you guys adjust the pressure in house, or are they shipped from Germany pre-charged? Could it be possible that mine are over charged? Plus I live in Colorado at high alitiude...lol.
> Thanks again!!


*I wouldn't think atmospheric pressure will effect them due to the fact they are a steel encased bladder charged with Nitrogen. They come to our facility pre-charged. Bruce from our Vegas Warehouse will be contacting you on this matter Chris. *


----------



## 440sled

I have Sams Kustom Hydraulics in Denver looking into this as well since he did the install. He is baffled as well on how bad the car rides with the Integral Accumulators. It might be a matter of finding the european style charge valve and decreasing the nitrogen pressure a little. 

Thanks again for the help! Crazy mystery.

Chris


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> I have Sams Kustom Hydraulics in Denver looking into this as well since he did the install. He is baffled as well on how bad the car rides with the Integral Accumulators. It might be a matter of finding the european style charge valve and decreasing the nitrogen pressure a little.
> 
> Thanks again for the help! Crazy mystery.
> 
> 
> Chris



*
Tell Sam Erika @ Cool Cars says HI! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Jeff Lewis Blazer is Body Dropped on 22's and features our CCE 2 Pump Street Kit!​**







*


----------



## 440sled

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Tell Sam Erika @ Cool Cars says HI! *


Haha!.....I mentioned you and he seemed like he knows who you are! I acutally went back & forth with Josh(CCE) on the matter and he knocked some sense in to me! Give the new system some time!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

WOW! I really like that blazer.....
I was wondering if theres a chance that for some weird reason they havent been charged?
That would explain a lot, or Chris worries too much. lol


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Haha!.....I mentioned you and he seemed like he knows who you are! I acutally went back & forth with Josh(CCE) on the matter and he knocked some sense in to me! Give the new system some time!


*LOL yeah I've been his sales rep. for maybe 6 or 7 years and I actually met him at a car show a few years ago*


----------



## 440sled

dogbonekustoms said:


> WOW! I really like that blazer.....
> I was wondering if theres a chance that for some weird reason they havent been charged?
> That would explain a lot, or Chris worries too much. lol


Haha...Bonez, I was worrying, it's more of a curiosity now, a project. LOL. Get this, I hit it up to a few inches off the deck. Opened the hood, stood on the metal over the headlamps and started bouncing. Wouldnt you know it. The lowers and uppers were moving together with about an 1"-2" of travel. Raised it up higher and got the same results. Over charged? breaking in? I didnt care, I was happy to see that something is working! I couldnt tell in the rear though.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

PURA SANGRE said:


> ANY OF THE CCE FAM COMING TO OUR SHOW?!?!????? :wave:


 guess not:yessad: how bout my parts? only been since feb:rimshot: still got love for my cce fam!


----------



## Mideast




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Would like to thank Brian and cce hydraulics for all there help and support with our picnic.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

PURA SANGRE said:


> guess not:yessad: how bout my parts? only been since feb:rimshot: still got love for my cce fam!


*hahahaha.... u are funny , hasta le pusiste el :rimshot:! SMH. 

We really appreciate ur patience.... ojala y todos los clientes fueran asi comprensivos como tu . Believe me nosotras hacemos todo lo possible to take of u guys pero desafortunadamente we can only do so much. Entre cuando sepamos algo les avisamos.

Oh... btw look, pa' k veas k les estoy haciendo propaganda eh!! :thumbsup: **https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=283582185082370&set=a.270845266356062.60225.270414549732467&type=1&theater** 

Buena suertes mis chavos *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* at WESTSIDE PICNIC!!! TEAM CCE :thumbsup:*


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks for bringing the 64 out, and thanks for your guys support with the picnic!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks for bringing the 64 out, and thanks for your guys support with the picnic!!!


*Not a problem.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## 187_Regal

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Not a problem.... :thumbsup:*


ummmmm we didnt see your face there.....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

187_Regal said:


> ummmmm we didnt see your face there.....



*Yeah... sorry I was booked up that weekend  lol *


----------



## Erika CCE

$20.00 each or 3 for $50.00  ​


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois this Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and Car Hopping Competition. Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299








*


----------



## big kev

when are you gonna get the new marz pumpheadz me need them shit some old type will due for now


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> guess not:yessad: how bout my parts? only been since feb:rimshot: still got love for my cce fam!


*Nada todavia*


----------



## Erika CCE

big kev said:


> when are you gonna get the new marz pumpheadz me need them shit some old type will due for now


*
Can't give you an exact date yet *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Don't miss out!!! Call today 502-969-7600 *​:thumbsup:
​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Have a great Friday, everyone!!! ​*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Good Luck Guys.... Have fun n' be safe*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*AUGUST NEWSLETTER 2012..... 
Congratulations to Nate Metcher from Sydney Australia for being selected as the SET-UP OF THE MONTH!!! N' Special
Thanks to SIX FOUR CUSTOMS AU. for doing an amazing job!:thumbsup:








​*


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK- CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## Erika CCE

This kit is still on sale for only $949.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!! Don't wait too long to order it  
Store hours: 9:00am- 6:00pm (Eastern Time) MONDAY - FRIDAY​
Phone #: 1-888-266-5969 Ext. 405
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE EQUIPPED.!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*A little technical info on our cylinders... *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Come & Support!!!*_:biggrin:







​


----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT


----------



## yetti

Erika CCE said:


> _*Come & Support!!!*_:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You might wanna put the date on there Erica.


----------



## Erika CCE

yetti said:


> You might wanna put the date on there Erica.


*THIS EVENT IS ON AUGUST 25th. 2012
Thanks YETTI! We saw that after we posted this flyer on FB & LAYITLOW *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out our customer Rudy from Lowrider Connection!!! *
http://www.speedtv.com/video/tv-shows/hard-parts/


----------



## Erika CCE

*2013 Calendar!!! Buy it now only $10.00**















*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*Jason Caranto's Cadillac features our 2 pump Turbine Kit!!!
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE HYDRAULICS BABY.!! *:biggrin:* Keep up the good work Bruce *:thumbsup:*
Photo Courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/Wife.EPhotos
*


----------



## Erika CCE

TEAM CCE WISHES YOU HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

A close-up view of our August CCE Set-up Of The Month?!!  
2 Pump TURBINE with Custom Engraved tanks, backing plates & slowdowns !!!!  ♥♥♥ it!! I have to give a BIG SHOUT OUT 
to Six Four Customs Australia who did an Amazing job!!
Keep up the good work Mr.Dazz :thumbsup:









​


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *Jason Caranto's Cadillac features our 2 pump Turbine Kit!!!
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I've seen this at a show badass! anyone know who painted it and possibly a phon #? thanks...


----------



## yetti

PURA SANGRE said:


> I've seen this at a show badass! anyone know who painted it and possibly a phon #? thanks...


Josh Culver. Culver customs. Dont know his number.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

yetti said:


> Josh Culver. Culver customs. Dont know his number.


 hey thanks bro ill investigate that i love that roof on the Caddy....bye the way i dont kno if u remember i asked you for advise on a frame swap on my 78 ..i did do it it fit perfect thanks!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

yetti said:


> Josh Culver. Culver customs. Dont know his number.


 hey thanks bro ill investigate that i love that roof on the Caddy....bye the way i dont kno if u remember i asked you for advise on a frame swap on my 78 ..i did do it it fit perfect thanks!


----------



## JRO

PURA SANGRE said:


> hey thanks bro ill investigate that i love that roof on the Caddy....bye the way i dont kno if u remember i asked you for advise on a frame swap on my 78 ..i did do it it fit perfect thanks!


Here ya go man.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/234876-red-custom-paint-pinstriping.html


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*These are pics from another show, but here is some examples of trophies people have made in the past! Let us know if your in!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Get in early on the new shirt design!, Pre Order ends This week!, if you want larger sizes you have to get in on this pre order, we will NOT be stocking any size larger than 3XL! so if u need a 4XL or bigger..... have to act now! these shirts during the pre order are $20 shipped!, after the preorder ends they are $25 shipped! They only come in black! call us today to order..... 
Call me 1888266-5969 x 407 Norma


----------



## PURA SANGRE

JRO said:


> Here ya go man..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/234876-red-custom-paint-pinstriping.html


 hey thanks bro! how u been


----------



## CCE_GiRL

so far it looks like it's going to be a great turn out!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hanging out at BoboFit Car Show this past weekend!!! **
**







*


----------



## Don Pedro

CCE_GiRL said:


> A close-up view of our August CCE Set-up Of The Month?!!
> 2 Pump TURBINE with Custom Engraved tanks, backing plates & slowdowns !!!!  ♥♥♥ it!! I have to give a BIG SHOUT OUT
> to Six Four Customs Australia who did an Amazing job!!
> Keep up the good work Mr.Dazz :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Clean looking install right thur,,:thumbsup:_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don Pedro said:


> CCE_GiRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up view of our August CCE Set-up Of The Month?!!
> 2 Pump TURBINE with Custom Engraved tanks, backing plates & slowdowns !!!!  ♥♥♥ it!! I have to give a BIG SHOUT OUT
> to Six Four Customs Australia who did an Amazing job!!
> Keep up the good work Mr.Dazz :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Clean looking install right thur,,:thumbsup:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah... 1 of my fav CCE Set-Ups.!!! *:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## six4customs

wats up crew,just droppin buy and droppin sum luv...:wave::h5:

and send me a calender nxt box ladies......


----------



## CCE_GiRL

six4customs said:


> wats up crew,just droppin buy and droppin sum luv...:wave::h5:
> 
> and send me a calender nxt box ladies......


*:wave: .... 4 sure  N' FYI.... we have been getting alot of enquirerings from Australia :yes: So KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MR.!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out ur NEW Switch Plates !!! :biggrin:
Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407 
 ★ ☆ ✰ Norma Cce ★ ☆ ✰


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
**


*


----------



## dlinehustler

CCE_GiRL said:


> Check out ur NEW Switch Plates !!! :biggrin:
> Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407
> ★ ☆ ✰ Norma Cce ★ ☆ ✰


I like the woodgrain one's! Im sure you will sell a few of those.....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

dlinehustler said:


> I like the woodgrain one's! Im sure you will sell a few of those.....


*yeah...I think so 2 *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Another installed done by our Customer **Rudy. If your in the Northeast area and want to get a hydraulic installation or just buy some parts this is the guy you need to call 484-538-1717















*


----------



## Chicago-n

Anyone know what e-mail COOLCARS has? I wanna know the status on an order and I tried two emails with no response.
Maybe they are outdated


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Chicago-n said:


> Anyone know what e-mail COOLCARS has? I wanna know the status on an order and I tried two emails with no response.
> Maybe they are outdated


*
Just give me a call....I'll be happy to help you. 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Erika CCE said:


> *Another installed done by our Customer **Rudy. If your in the Northeast area and want to get a hydraulic installation or just buy some parts this is the guy you need to call 484-538-1717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## 440sled

Question about your T- Shirt ordering on line......Why does it cost $20 to ship a shirt? I cant imagine anybody buying a $40 dollar T-shirt. Could that be a mistake beacause I really dig the tan one and at that cost my wife will kill me...LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Question about your T- Shirt ordering on line......Why does it cost $20 to ship a shirt? I cant imagine anybody buying a $40 dollar T-shirt. Could that be a mistake beacause I really dig the tan one and at that cost my wife will kill me...LOL
> 
> Thanks.



*The way we have the shipping on our website is set up for $20.00 on everything if the order is under $500.00 We will change the price on shipping once the order gets print out, were you looking at the new design t-shirt?*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
From CCE FAMILY







*


----------



## 440sled

Erika CCE said:


> *The way we have the shipping on our website is set up for $20.00 on everything if the order is under $500.00 We will change the price on shipping once the order gets print out, were you looking at the new design t-shirt?*


Ya the tan shirt with the CCE front, pinstriping, CCE with the car on the back. Bad ass design, but that $20 put my card back in the wallet. So if you do change it, I'll go ahead and get one.


----------



## Erika CCE

440sled said:


> Ya the tan shirt with the CCE front, pinstriping, CCE with the car on the back. Bad ass design, but that $20 put my card back in the wallet. So if you do change it, I'll go ahead and get one.


*No problem  What size your looking for?? *


----------



## 440sled

Double XL.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky hopping in Georgia at obsession fest last weekend ,I'm in Michigan now at low for life show ,post pics after the hop


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky repping cce hydraulics in Michigan,,taking the win at low 4 life show


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky repping cce hydraulics in Michigan,,taking the win at low 4 life show


:h5: *Good Job* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*September News Letter!!!*


----------



## SPOOON

did you guys get rollins in yet


----------



## Erika CCE

*Yes we got some, what volume do you want???*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The new one lol. Where the Midwest (Pinky matdogg,and Andrew) served the westcoast lol


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> The new one lol. Where the Midwest (Pinky matdogg,and Andrew) served the westcoast lol


Don't forget Big TIM bambalam !!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look what I got...NEW Shirts!!! ** T**hey look freaking awesome! *:thumbsup:*The New Shirts are available from SMALL to 3XL for $25 shipped!! 
They only come in black! Call us today to order...
1888-266-5969 x **407 ** Norma**
*


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> The new one lol. Where the Midwest (Pinky matdogg,and Andrew) served the westcoast lol


:rimshot:lol


----------



## Erika CCE

SPOOON said:


> did you guys get rollins in yet


*I got Volume 22 & 23. Let me know if you want any, thanks!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky hopping in Georgia at obsession fest last weekend ,I'm in Michigan now at low for life show ,post pics after the hop





Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky repping cce hydraulics in Michigan,,taking the win at low 4 life show


*Look at you..... MR.Pinky :worship::worship::worship: lol Keep up the Good Work. 
**TEAM CCE BITCHES!! **(<--- I use that only 4u) lol *:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Post a photo of yourself wearing our CCE/Cool Car Shirt and we will draw a name for One Lucky Winner to receive our New Cool Cars Engineering Shirt! ** Cut off time is Wednesday,September 12 at 2:00pm EST.** GOOD LUCK!!!**








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*So who’s going to the NOPI Nationals???? 
Make sure to come out and visit TEAM CCE at the NOPI NATIONALS on the weekend of September 22,23 2012!!! *
*** Make sure to take pictures of TEAM CCE **
for our NEXT GIVEAWAY!*​
http://www.nopinationals.com/


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Look at you..... MR.Pinky :worship::worship::worship: lol Keep up the Good Work.
> **TEAM CCE BITCHES!! **(<--- I use that only 4u) lol *:biggrin:


You know it ...


----------



## Southside01

Mideast said:


>



hello Norma,nice talking to you today:biggrin: dont forget about me.:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Don't forget about our








​**We are offering a KiLLer DeaL on our 444c Viair DUAL PACKS! 
Want to know the price..??? :] Shhh! It's a secret..... 
PRICE TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE!!
​**Call me or feel free to contact me at 
[email protected] 

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Southside01 said:


> hello Norma,nice talking to you today:biggrin: dont forget about me.:wave:


*Same here you Majesty.... :worship::worship::worship: lol :biggrin: Saludos.... espero verte pronto *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Let me know if you need pricing or have questions *







​


----------



## Mideast

4750 VERNON AVE. McCook IL 60525


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me 1888-266-5969 ext **407** / **[email protected] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thanks to everyone who called/email yesterday!

Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called**

If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call, PLEASE CONTACT ME ** 1888-266-5969X 407! **[email protected]*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CCE_GiRL said:


> *If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me 1888-266-5969 ext **407** / **[email protected] *


Dammmmm... Cutting it close on a week before Super show...It's about time...the peeps was starvin out here I seen a new gear for 450 shipped...Supply and demend:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
*COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS  
CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405 
OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our COOL CARS TEAM will be going to the Nopi Nationals this weekend!!! *
*If you go to the show don't forget to stop by our booth* 







​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team cce's Pinky bitches couldn't make nopi due to my truck being down. So I hitched a ride with matdog and Tim and were on our way to the southside cruisers show in Chicago to break everybody off ha ha


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Team cce's Pinky bitches couldn't make nopi due to my truck being down. So I hitched a ride with matdog and Tim and were on our way to the southside cruisers show in Chicago to break everybody off ha ha


VIDEOS !!!


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Team CCE/HIJACKER Clint, Chris & Donnie*_







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE was at this past weekend's Nopi Show. 
**Show coverage coming soon!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Complete 2 Pump Hijacker Kit including our 
NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks & Switch Plate!!!!*​
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team cce's Pinky bitches will be at the bounded cc car show in dalton Georgia this weekend ...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Team cce's Pinky bitches will be at the bounded cc car show in dalton Georgia this weekend ...


*Keep ur the Good work Mr. Pinky!!!! :thumbsup:Here's a picture of u reppin' this past weekend at the SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS Show in Chicago*


----------



## Erika CCE

_HERE'S A CLOSER LOOK OF THE HIJACKER PUMP 
WITH HYDRO DIPPED TANK __"BENJAMIN'S"__
CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405
E-MAIL: [email protected]_







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*hELLO Everyone.... I have another Kit on Sale!!! *:thumbsup:*
3/8 FBSS Air kit w/ MANIFOLD BLOCKS & 5G. Silver tank 
$999 FREE SHIPPING!!! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x norma**
*


----------



## Napa-Matt

Erika CCE said:


> _HERE'S A CLOSER LOOK OF THE HIJACKER PUMP
> WITH HYDRO DIPPED TANK __"BENJAMIN'S"__
> CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405
> E-MAIL: [email protected]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I cant wait till mine come in!!! Thanks for the GREAT customer service today!


----------



## david82

Whats the pticer for 10" rear 8 front with 3 pump setup? Pm me


----------



## CCE_GiRL

david82 said:


> Whats the pticer for 10" rear 8 front with 3 pump setup? Pm me


*I'll send you a price David  ttyl*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

are comp motors in also? so i get my #11s next week? there going to my house not the shop ...


----------



## Erika CCE

Napa-Matt said:


> I cant wait till mine come in!!! Thanks for the GREAT customer service today!


_Thank you Matt!!! I will send you tracking numbers later _


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> are comp motors in also? so i get my #11s next week? there going to my house not the shop ...


*No competition motors yet Joe, yes as soon as the gears get here next week we will send them out!!! Send me the address by pm, thanks!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *No competition motors yet Joe, yes as soon as the gears get here next week we will send them out!!! Send me the address by pm, thanks!*


_How bad do they need the comp motors????
Might be worth my while.._


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Erika CCE said:


> *IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
> *COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS
> CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405
> OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*











Im Hoping these just aint a bored out version of the current gear !


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _How bad do they need the comp motors????
> Might be worth my while.._


*I TOLD U ALREADY PEDRO SON "ORO"*


----------



## Erika CCE

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Im Hoping these just aint a bored out version of the current gear !


_YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEE FOR YOURSELF NEXT WEEK GILBERT _


----------



## david82

CCE_GiRL said:


> *I'll send you a price David  ttyl*


Ok ill be waiting lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Erika CCE said:


> _YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEE FOR YOURSELF NEXT WEEK GILBERT _






:angel: Praying !!


----------



## Erika CCE

1usamotorsports.com said:


> :angel: Praying !!


:buttkick: *<---- this is what I'm gonna do to you when I see u again GILBERTO!!! LOL*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TEAM CCE/HIJACKER WANT TO WISH YOU ALL A GREAT WEEKEND!!!*
_I WANT TO SHARE WITH YOU GUYS THIS PICTURE OF ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS! _







​


----------



## smiley602

Is that you in the pic


----------



## Erika CCE

smiley602 said:


> Is that you in the pic


Yes..... jk I guess is his girl lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3/8 FRONT & BACK FAST BAG KIT 
w/New Manifold & FB Panel w/Paddle Switches 
ONLY $799! :wow:
norma@coolcars.org or 1888-266-5969 x 407
*​


----------



## SPOOON

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes we got some, what volume do you want???*


vol. 24


----------



## Erika CCE

SPOOON said:


> vol. 24


*Only got Volume 22 & 23 *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS... Pete for being selected as our 
"CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH"!!! 
**
Well deserved!!! Thanks for ur Support!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Alejndo72

Pinky at Bounded Car Show in Dalton Ga !!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Alejndo72 said:


> Pinky at Bounded Car Show in Dalton Ga !!!!




Thank you.!!!! The pics are Awesome!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cce hydraulics in that trunk ha ha


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Team cce's Pinky bitches will be at the bounded cc car show in dalton Georgia this weekend ...





Pinky Bitches said:


> Cce hydraulics in that trunk ha ha


*That's right.!!! :yes:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*UPDATE: If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call List, 
PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** 
[email protected]

*** Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called***

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CHECK THIS OUT!!! MY CUSTOMER PEDRO @ CORONADO CUSTOMS HAS BRAND NEW COMP. MOTORS FOR SALE. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR PRICING (928) 580-8196**







*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *CHECK THIS OUT!!! MY CUSTOMER PEDRO @ CORONADO CUSTOMS HAS BRAND NEW COMP. MOTORS FOR SALE. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR PRICING (928) 580-8196**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Only 8 left, thanks to everyone on Face Book that bought 12 last night._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Only 8 left, thanks to everyone on Face Book that bought 12 last night._


:thumbsup: *Great!!! They better hurry up then if they want to get some!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Take a look at my BIG sale! 4-2 FAT BOY KITS
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*In Addition to our Hydro Dipped Kits, Now we offer Pin Striped Kits!!
We can custom make them whatever color you want.*​
*** NEW 2 Pump Pin Striped Kit $999 ****​
*Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma Cce.
*​


----------



## DIPN714

all we need to no if the gears are in yet;';;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> all we need to no if the gears are in yet;';;BIG AL SAID IT;;


:werd:

N wassup w comp motors gawd damnit !!?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DIPN714 said:


> all we need to no if the gears are in yet;';;BIG AL SAID IT;;





MUFASA said:


> :werd:
> 
> N wassup w comp motors gawd damnit !!?


*I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as we get them. *


----------



## Don Pedro

MUFASA said:


> :werd:
> 
> N wassup w comp motors gawd damnit !!?


_We got CCE motors that we decided to sell but they are not cheep. Send me a pm if your intersted._


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

DIPN714 said:


> all we need to no if the gears are in yet;';;BIG AL SAID IT;;




x2


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello there cce peoples lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello there cce peoples lol


:wave:* what's going on Pinky!*


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=CCE_GiRL;16015584]*I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as we get them. *[/QUOTE]
ERIKA U SAID I WOULD HAVE MINES BY THE 10 OF OCTOBER THATS THE ONLY REASON I PRE PAIDED;;OK;;UR LETTING ME DOWN SUPPER SHOW SUNDAY B IN VEGAS ;;CUM ON GURL;;CAN I GET ME A REFUND;;NOW


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> [QUOTE=CCE_GiRL;16015584]*I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as we get them. *



ERIKA U SAID I WOULD HAVE MINES BY THE 10 OF OCTOBER THATS THE ONLY REASON I PRE PAIDED;;OK;;UR LETTING ME DOWN SUPPER SHOW SUNDAY B IN VEGAS ;;CUM ON GURL;;CAN I GET ME A REFUND;;NOW[/QUOTE]

*Big Al, I told you what they told me. If you want your money back I will do the refund today!!!*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

DIPN714 said:


> [QUOTE=CCE_GiRL;16015584]*I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as we get them. *



ERIKA U SAID I WOULD HAVE MINES BY THE 10 OF OCTOBER THATS THE ONLY REASON I PRE PAIDED;;OK;;UR LETTING ME DOWN SUPPER SHOW SUNDAY B IN VEGAS ;;CUM ON GURL;;CAN I GET ME A REFUND;;NOW[/QUOTE]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello there cce peoples lol


*

What's up, G? *:wave:*

*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh you know. Just living the dream lol. Dreading winter


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Al calm down buddy. Lol. Were all waiting ,it sucks yes. If I had some gears id just come break u off anyway. So be happy homie. You might actually win this year lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Al calm down buddy. Lol. Were all waiting ,it sucks yes. If I had some gears id just come break u off anyway. So be happy homie. You might actually win this year lol


:rimshot::sprint:


----------



## Erika CCE

1usamotorsports.com said:


> ERIKA U SAID I WOULD HAVE MINES BY THE 10 OF OCTOBER THATS THE ONLY REASON I PRE PAIDED;;OK;;UR LETTING ME DOWN SUPPER SHOW SUNDAY B IN VEGAS ;;CUM ON GURL;;CAN I GET ME A REFUND;;NOW



[/QUOTE]
*Do u have something to say Gilbert??? *:buttkick:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Team cce's Pinky bitches will be at the bounded cc car show in dalton Georgia this weekend ...





Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello there cce peoples lol





Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh you know. Just living the dream lol. Dreading winter





Pinky Bitches said:


> Al calm down buddy. Lol. Were all waiting ,it sucks yes. *If I had some gears id just come break u off anyway. So be happy homie. You might actually win this year* lol


*
I hear you  N' that s#@ right there was funny pinky .... **N' Don't worry AL I'm pretty sure someone will contact you soon with some "prototype #11's"**   lol 
Just sayin....*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pinky bitches said that...


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Al calm down buddy. Lol. Were all waiting ,it sucks yes. If I had some gears id just come break u off anyway. So be happy homie. You might actually win this year lol


well no gears no vegas 4 me


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Erika CCE said:


>


*Do u have something to say Gilbert??? *:buttkick:[/QUOTE]

WhatEBBER ! LoL . I need some chrum cylinders. Im gettin a car ready for magnificos show . Ill record it on biddio


----------



## Don Pedro

_We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


Mandame los precios!!!


----------



## DIPN714

IF I DONY HAVE GEARS THERES NO VEGAS FOR ME:uh:


----------



## DIPN714

IF I DONY HAVE GEARS THERES NO VEGAS FOR ME<img class="inlineimg" title=":uh:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/uh.gif" smilieid="25">


----------



## MUFASA

Get over it, ur not goin to Vegas Al........


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> Get over it, ur not goin to Vegas Al........


YES SIR:facepalm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

But Didn't you say if your not hitting tripple digits dont bother going:roflmao:


DIPN714 said:


> IF I DONY HAVE GEARS THERES NO VEGAS FOR ME:uh:


----------



## josephm86

Wat gears u need


----------



## CCE_GiRL

October is Full of Specials here at CCE!!! :thumbsup:

- 480c Viair DUAL pack <------ too low to advertise / call 4 pricing
- 2 Pump "Hydro dipped" Kit $999 <-----FREE SHIPPING !!! 
- 3/8 Front & Back Air Kit $799 <----------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 3/8 FBSS Air Kit $999 <-----------------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 2 Pump Pinstriped Kit $999 <--------------FREE SHIPPING !!!

These prices are good through Wednesday October 31th Only, so don't miss these great deals!!!! 
Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407Norma 



You can check All our Special here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111816882294949.16537.100003999147704&type=3​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

On my way to Vegas. Gona go bother Bruce for a week lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> On my way to Vegas. Gona go bother Bruce for a week lol


*hELL Yeah.!!! TEAM CCE BITCHES.!!! lol *:thumbsup:* 
Kick him in the huevos for me! *:yes:*Have fun guys!!! n' Good Luck!*


----------



## DIPN714

it aint over yet


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR PIN STRIPED TANKS!!!*


----------



## 93flee

Erika CCE said:


> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR PIN STRIPED TANKS!!!*


nice:yes:


----------



## Erika CCE

93flee said:


> nice:yes:


*Yes Sir this tanks are pretty nice!!! LMK if u need any*


----------



## DIPN714

ARE WE THERE YET??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:**Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9147704&type=3

Feel free to call me.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma**










*


----------



## DIPN714

WAITING;;;WOW;;;HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE FOR DA REFUND'''PM ME;;THANKS;;SORRY CANT WAIT;;ATT ERIKA;;


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :yes:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> WAITING;;;WOW;;;HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE FOR DA REFUND'''PM ME;;THANKS;;SORRY CANT WAIT;;ATT ERIKA;;


We refunded your money the same day you asked for it.... check with your bank!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> We refunded your money the same day you asked for it.... check with your bank!


He wants his reperations???


----------



## DIPN714

Erika. Call me big al..7146049092(


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> We refunded your money the same day you asked for it.... check with your bank!


Checking. Today


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> We refunded your money the same day you asked for it.... check with your bank!


Have not received. Refund
.7146049092./thanks.call me..asap


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> Have not received. Refund
> .7146049092./thanks.call me..asap


*I just called you and you didn't answer. Call me if you need me 888-266-5969*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*My homie from **Still Low** showin me some Love! *


----------



## DIPN714

BRUCE IT WAS KOOL KICKING IT WITH U IN VEGAS;;;AND BIG UPS TO MR pinky da man


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup.Bruce. did good at the after hop


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup.Bruce. did good at the after hop


*What's Up Mango!!!:wave: Hey, where are all the freaking pictures at!!??  lol jk  Hope 2 see you guys again at Carl Casper next year. *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I had a great time in Vegas. Didn't take my car ,but I brought some shit talking with me as usual lol. Oh and I was selling hookers at the after hop. And I hopped big als car for him. So all in all I had a wonderful time lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*

The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:

*These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *

*The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected]**THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:scrutinize:


----------



## H0PSH0P

Don Pedro said:


> He wants his reperations???



LMAO


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 
> The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:
> 
> *These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *
> 
> *The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected] **THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


*Don't settle for anything less than MARZOCCHI!!*:thumbsup: 
Available ONLY here at CCE HYDRAULICS :nicoderm:
*
To order.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 
or [email protected] *​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hi norma and erika.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hi norma and erika.


*What's New Mr!!! ** Let me know how many gears you need.....u know I got ur back *:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What's New Mr!!! ** Let me know how many gears you need.....u know I got ur back *:nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


*I got ur back 2...* :thumbsup:


----------



## micster8

Im ready for the gear.


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *I got ur back 2...* :thumbsup:


THANKS SUCH
KIND WORDS


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE this past weekend at the 1st Annual Spinelli's Pizzeria Car Show X Graffiti Jam *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Should have invited me to this one damnit. Norma u have a pm


----------



## Por313Vida

Whats the shops hours? Im in louisville for a week for work and i would like to visit while im in town.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Por313Vida said:


> Whats the shops hours? Im in louisville for a week for work and i would like to visit while im in town.


*Monday - Friday from 9:00 to 6:00. I guess I'll see you soon!!1  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Should have invited me to this one damnit. Norma u have a pm


*sorry.... There's always a Next Year *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE "Donnie" at the 1st Annual **SPINELLI'S PIZZERIA** Car Show last weekend! *:thumbsup:



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyeppoxlWdw&feature=youtube_gdata_player" target="_blank">



​


----------



## Por313Vida

Well I was hoping to stop by today but im 14 miles from you and by the time i get out i think you guys will be closed. Im gonna try today if not see you friday.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hi norma and erika.


What's up Pinky?!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> What's up Pinky?!


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*WHAT?*:scrutinize:* lol*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Por313Vida said:


> Well I was hoping to stop by today but im 14 miles from you and by the time i get out i think you guys will be closed. Im gonna try today if not see you friday.


*
Sorry about that... I guess I'll see you FRIDAY! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*THINKING ABOUT SOME GREAT DEALS FOR **"BLACK FRIDAY"** ANY SUGGESTIONS???*
*CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE SO YOU SEE EVERYTHING WE OFFER!!!*
WWW.COOLCARS.ORG ​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello erika


----------



## Dado

how about by one get one free piston pumps for black friday:x:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Erika CCE said:


> *THINKING ABOUT SOME GREAT DEALS FOR **"BLACK FRIDAY"** ANY SUGGESTIONS???*
> *CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE SO YOU SEE EVERYTHING WE OFFER!!!*
> WWW.COOLCARS.ORG ​


specials on 3 pump setups with piston pump


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello erika


*Hello Pinky, when r u cumin over to visit us?*


----------



## Erika CCE

lacwood said:


> how about by one get one free piston pumps for black friday:x:





64_EC_STYLE said:


> specials on 3 pump setups with piston pump


*Yes lets :x: lol Well I am taking notes, I guess we'll see*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## PURA SANGRE

when are comp motors gonna b in ???..:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> when are comp motors gonna b in ???..:h5:


*Don't know yet  but did you already get your gears? *


----------



## yetti

Killing me erika with these "i dont knows". Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

yetti said:


> Killing me erika with these "i dont knows". Lol


*I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know*:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Erika CCE said:


> *I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know **I don't know*:biggrin:



Seems to be everyones answer over there nowadays. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello Pinky, when r u cumin over to visit us?*


Very soon. Week or so I think


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Very soon. Week or so I think


*Nice* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

​
Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​






 
FYI. today we are closing a little early @4:30 Eastern Time. 

​
** Please Be safe out there tonight....both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## Erika CCE

:h5:* Hola everybody!!!* ​


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Thanks for the gear


----------



## CCE_GiRL

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Thanks for the gear


*You are very welcome..... Let me know what u think? *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Trying to come down Friday Il see u guys then


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Trying to come down Friday Il see u guys then


*KOOL! Lunch on Bryan lol!!!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *Don't know yet  but did you already get your gears? *


 yes i got them thanks...need comp motors


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> yes i got them thanks...need comp motors


*I promise I will let you know once I get them*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *KOOL! Lunch on Bryan lol!!!*


Thats what I'm.talking about. I'm on my way be there in a couple hours


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thats what I'm.talking about. I'm on my way be there in a couple hours


*I just gave B the good news, he's having lunch with u and he's paying lol!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Napa-Matt

Got my pumps ready for the install. What do you guys think?


----------



## Erika CCE

Napa-Matt said:


> Got my pumps ready for the install. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 564890


*GREAT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS 2 **Chris Espina from Auburn WA on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH! N’ Also a BIG SHOUT OUT 2 STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE**for being selected as our DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT!! 
Thanks for the ♥ n’ support! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look at you Bruce.... When I Grow Up I Want to Be Just Like You!!! *:yes:*lol **You are My Idol! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## micster8

Black Friday Sale gonna include those new Marzocchi gears.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

micster8 said:


> Black Friday Sale gonna include those new Marzocchi gears.


:x:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## DIPN714

micster8 said:


> Black Friday Sale gonna include those new Marzocchi gears.


HOW MUCH ERICA'''PM ME PLEASE


----------



## micster8

Yea How Much????


----------



## Erika CCE

*I doubt the gears will be on special sorry*


----------



## 210callejeros

Erika CCE said:


>


Sneak peak? Items prices?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *Don't know yet  but did you already get your gears? *


yes i got them..i haven't really looked at them...all i need is my comp motors to complete my set up!...how to tell what # gear it is?


----------



## 86cutt

any hoppers out there test out the new gears ? post up feedback


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> yes i got them..i haven't really looked at them...all i need is my comp motors to complete my set up!...how to tell what # gear it is?


*Joe, the competition motors should be here the first week of December! 
**Primus= #7
Gladius= #9
Colossus= #11
Maximus= #13*


----------



## Erika CCE

210callejeros said:


> Sneak peak? Items prices?


We should be able to post something before the end of this week, stay tuned


----------



## 210callejeros

Erika CCE said:


> We should be able to post something before the end of this week, stay tuned


Ku thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

210callejeros said:


> Ku thanks


*Your welcome *


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Erika CCE said:


> *Joe, the competition motors should be here the first week of December!
> **Primus= #7b
> Gladius= #9that sounds great erika!
> Colossus= #11
> Maximus= #13*


that sounds great erika!!..guess I got the colossus!!!


----------



## 86 monte carlos

I want to know how much will it run me a setup 2 comp pumps to the back and 1 pump for the nose for hopping a fatboy pump


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> I want to know how much will it run me a setup 2 comp pumps to the back and 1 pump for the nose for hopping a fatboy pump


*We offer 3 pump kit with 2 competition pumps for the rear and 1 piston for the front $2,799.95 Let me know if that will work for you *


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Napa-Matt




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## sergio187

Is this on all hydro parts or selected?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

sergio187 said:


> Is this on all hydro parts or selected?


*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVERTHING!*


----------



## koolaid365

WERE MY PARTS :wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Super busy day yesterday......Ready for Day#2 of our early 
BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!! 

***Prices too Low to Advertised *** 
Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma*​


----------



## unvdistc

emailed....waiting on a quote!!


----------



## sergio187

Thanks just made my order online


----------



## CCE_GiRL

sergio187 said:


> Thanks just made my order online





unvdistc said:


> emailed....waiting on a quote!!


*My “Pre-Black Sunday” sale is going on right now and goes through 6:00 PM (EST)** , Only a few hours left to Call! ** Pre-Black Friday sale featuring 20-40% Off Everything!! 

Feel free to pm me or email me with ur order & name/contact number So I can Call you back on Monday! **[email protected] or [email protected] 

**One of the Best Selling items of the Day..."72 Volt Battery Charger" 
(( Regular price $250)) BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL** $175 !!!**!*











*Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "*

*-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*Don't miss out!!!!!
1888-266-5969 X **407*

*


*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*BEEN VERY BUSY FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AT OUR STORE! 
THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL, E-MAIL OR PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS.
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
[email protected]*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

sup Norma, Erika!!..sooo I get my comp motors next week??


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> sup Norma, Erika!!..sooo I get my comp motors next week??


*Hello Joe! Yes you will get them sometime next week*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OK Guys... I just received the CCE Competition Motors & HD Motors. Please let me know if u need to place an order. All pending order will be going out within the Next 1-2 Days. Thank you So Much for ur Patience! *

*Norma*
*1888-266-5969 x 407 *


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> WERE MY PARTS :wave:


:guns:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Did ya' like our Black Friday Sales??? 
What do you think about a Christmas Sale!??!??


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello Joe! Yes you will get them sometime next week*


*Hola Joe :] Did you get the Keychains I sent you? *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
Get ready for our 
"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE"!!!
20-40% OFF of All Air & Hydraulic parts:wow: 









Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma
​

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

December's Newsletter!

CONGRATULATIONS to Jose Renteria from Albuquerque, NM
on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hola Joe :] Did you get the Keychains I sent *


 nope haven't got nothing yet....that's why I wanted it sent to my home address....IM sure I get it soon. how many comp motors did u send me soon..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

PURA SANGRE said:


> nope haven't got nothing yet....that's why I wanted it sent to my home address....IM sure I get it soon. how many comp motors did u send me soon..


*yeah... apparently they already had ur order ready to go so I just went n add those keychains for you. David already received everything at the begin of the week n we sent 2 motors with a bunch of other stuff. So just talk to David. ttyl*


----------



## Erika CCE

*I really hope you guys saved up some money for this Christmas because we will have lots of GREAT DEALS starting next week!!! 
**You can call now and put your order in  888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

"12 Days of Christmas Sale" You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!! 
*
One of the Best Selling last sale was our "72 Volt Battery Charger" (( Regular price $250)) 
SALE PRICE $175 !!!








*

*
Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "

-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*
Feel free to pm me or email to place an order.... just leave ur name/contact number & what u would like to order and I'll give u a call back as soon as I can. **[email protected] or [email protected]
*
1888-266-5969 x 407 <-- Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Hydraulics *_*KITS & PARTS*_* are on special!!! 
Call now to make your order 1-888-266-5969 *







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Looking for a Badass Battery Charger?? 
WeLL.... THIS IS YOUR CHANCE!!!!
**NEW** INDUSTRIAL SERIES BATTERY CHARGER (Regular $900) 
SALE PRICE $629 !!! 

*​







*
Eight independent 12 amp fast charger, 8 amp medium charge 2 amp trickle charge fully automatic Microprocessor Controlled Outlets.

1. Eight Individual Battery status Meters
2. Eight detachable 6ft. cords with 75 amps color coded clamps
3. Patent Pending "Thermal Runaway" protection
4. Separate standard & gel setting to **assure complete charge
5. Fan Cooled for dependability and peak performance
6. Heavy Duty steel case for durability
7. Charges 12 volt batteries

**To order 1888-266-5969** x **407 NORMA **:biggrin:*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

CCE_GiRL said:


> *yeah... apparently they already had ur order ready to go duh I just went n add those keychains for you. David alrheady received everything at the begin of the nweek n we sent 2 motors with a bunch of other stuff. So just talk to David. ttyl*[/heQUOTE] hey Norma!! got my stuff!! thanks! I got my complete double piston set up finally!!..got the whole thing Chrome plated while I waited!,,thanks Norma!


----------



## lilo

Erika CCE said:


> *All Hydraulics *_*KITS & PARTS*_* are on special!!!
> Call now to make your order 1-888-266-5969 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hello!

I would like to know what's the sale list, I have some parts that I might order, let me know please.

Thanks


----------



## marquis_on_3

lilo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to know what's the sale list, I have some parts that I might order, let me know please.
> 
> Thanks



me too :h5:


----------



## el toby

Me 3


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to know what's the sale list, I have some parts that I might order, let me know please.
> 
> Thanks


We are offering *20-40% OFF*on everything Hydro Kits and Parts. Let me know what you need and I can give you prices, it's hard to list every item we sell because they are too many! 
*Please feel free to ask for quotes you can send me a PM or call me 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405 e-mail: [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

[/heQUOTE] hey Norma!! got my stuff!! thanks! I got my complete double piston set up finally!!..got the whole thing Chrome plated while I waited!,,thanks Norma![/QUOTE]
*
Kool Bean!!!!:thumbsup: I can't wait to see it ..... please keep me posted! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE" going on Right NOW!!!! **
Feel free to call me , pm me or email me if you have any questions...
1888-266-5969x **407 Norma**

*


----------



## lilo

Erika CCE said:


> We are offering *20-40% OFF*on everything Hydro Kits and Parts. Let me know what you need and I can give you prices, it's hard to list every item we sell because they are too many!
> *Please feel free to ask for quotes you can send me a PM or call me 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405 e-mail: [email protected]*


I just messaged you on the other Christmas Sale Thread


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> I just messaged you on the other Christmas Sale Thread


*Got it! Please let me know if you have nay more questions*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this kit out!!!*
2 PUMP CCE *FATBOY *KIT ONLY *$1,190.00*








*This kit includes:
2- Fatboy Pumps **Chrome**
4- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
4- Dumps
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
4- 1/2 Comp. Check Valves
2- 3/8 Comp. Slowdown
2- 15' #6 Parker Hose
1- 3' #6 Parker Hose
1- 4' #6 Parker Hose
4- #6 Parker Return Hose
2- Regular Cups (pair)
2- Donuts (pair)
6- Solenoids
ALL FITTINGS!!!* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

**** COMPLETE 59-64 IMPALA KIT *** Sale Price ONLY $1619!!! 
Regular price $2080 ..... Savings of $461 !!! *:wow:* 

- #10-5300 Kit 3/8 Up & 3/8 Down 
- #Front Upper & Lower Brackets 
- #Rear Upper Brackets 
- #Wishbone
- #Rear Lower Trailing Arms with Bags mount

**Call for more info 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** or** [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*4 Hole switch plates are also on sale!!! *
*ONLY $24.00ea*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!! http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm 

Do you wan to be the*​
*NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!?*​
*:biggrin:
Submit your photos to....*​
*[email protected]*​
*or*​
*[email protected]
*


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


*Hello!!!*


----------



## 97775

i have 4 cce pumps in my caddy 36 volts Been in 4 years never had 1 problem and I drive my shit everyday in summer. I love cce


----------



## CCE_GiRL

sixxfan21 said:


> i have 4 cce pumps in my caddy 36 volts Been in 4 years never had 1 problem and I drive my shit everyday in summer. I love cce


*Nice..... Thank you for sharing sixxfan:thumbsup: N' let me know if you need anything *


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Pretty cool videos of Carl Casper 2012! **
I'll see you guys soon!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget our "12 Days of Christmas Sale" is going on Right Now!!!! Hurry up! sale ends Friday










To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
​[email protected]​​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*2 PUMP FRONT & BACK **Hijacker Hydraulics** Kit 
**$750 w/ FREE SHIPPING!!!!!**

includes: 
- (2) Econo-Jacker Chrome Pumps
- (2) Single Dump Assemblies
- (2) pr 8" Cylinders
**- (2) pr Regular Cups
- (2) pr Donuts
- (2) 3 Prong Switches
- (4) Solenoids
- All fitting & Hoses.

((( TANK PLUG NOT INCLUDED)))

1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma **
or **[email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE

_Hydraulic Tanks *CHROME & BLACK* also on sale!!! _


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THESE GREAT DEALS!!!*
*GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEM. 
YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:00PM TODAY TO PUT YOUR ORDERS IN.*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Tray Deee

What's up Team CCE !! Happy Holidays !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Tray Deee said:


> What's up Team CCE !! Happy Holidays !!:thumbsup:


_Hello :wave: Thanks and Happy Holidays to u too!!!_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Tray Deee said:


> What's up Team CCE !! Happy Holidays !!:thumbsup:


*:wave: Hope u had a great Christmas! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you all have a wonderful start to 2013!!!

**Let's start the New Year right.....
**Remember "What u get by achieving your goals isn't as important as what u BECOME by achieving your goals"*
*Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE *:biggrin:


----------



## 80 GRAND

just thought i would share some pics of my new setup i just built


----------



## CCE_GiRL

80 GRAND said:


> just thought i would share some pics of my new setup i just built


*Thank you for the pics :] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... We are bringing **SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN** BACK!!!! *:thumbsup:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.... I Can't wait! 
We were think like around August, WHO'S DOWN??? 
***** Stay Tuned for more Details *****
*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thats what's up ,we need more good shows around here.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thats what's up ,we need more good shows around here.


*yeah... I Know :] I can't wait!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * 
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Are you ready for some tax return specials!!!*_
_*What would you like???*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE *hno: *lol **

**It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..**
Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on **ANYTHING YOU NEED! ** 
*







*
*
*1888-266-5969 X** 407 **or **norma**@coolcars.org*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :h5:


----------



## JRO

Im still waiting on my Girls of CCE calender......

:cheesy:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JRO said:


> Im still waiting on my Girls of CCE calender......
> 
> :cheesy:


*hahahah....*:loco:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:facepalm:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


*
Hey Pedro are you coming to the Carl Casper Show? It's a great show :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


It was a kick ass show..... And the hospitality was great... 

I personally myself feel that OUR crew (Team Black Magic) did put on one hell of a hop competition....And I guess so did Mr.Carl Casper and his promoter (can't recall his name)...Since he came to me personally and said soo.. I said I was just the coach and they were my football team... Go team... 

Sounds like someone feathers got ruffled... I know it takes alot to put on a show and hop of this caliber, and Know myself I wouldn't want to do it...So ,much props to Bryan for putting on this great event.

And our "A" game was on point last year...Had a blast ,and it actual got the fire under my ass to do more radical type shit...We will see what Casper has to bring.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> :facepalm:


What up Jason MAYER.....:wave: Where are you coming to visit my rancho?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

CCE_GiRL said:


> What up Jason MAYER.....:wave: Where are you coming to visit my rancho?


MAYBE.... for Carl Casper, buuut most likely around Oct. Me and Bruce gonna come out for like a week and just hit the town, bring the bikes, and enjoy the weather. he wants to take me on a tour out there. Plus itll be good to see everyone and chillax


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


wow   :ugh:.. as far as i kno it was never said the eny 1 person MADE that show.. i kno for a fact that it was a better show because of all the competitors that was at the hop.. i myself had so much fun.. it was one of the best shows i have ever been too.:thumbsup: everybody was so hospitapal & welcomed us with open arms.. im look'n forward to this years show.. cant wait to get them pork chop $ steak sandwitches & last but not least that 9$ all you can drink soda.. hope to see all my friends there..new & old :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

THE REAL BIG M said:


> wow   :ugh:.. as far as i kno it was never said the eny 1 person MADE that show.. i kno for a fact that it was a better show because of all the competitors that was at the hop.. i myself had so much fun.. it was one of the best shows i have ever been too.:thumbsup: everybody was so hospitapal & welcomed us with open arms.. im look'n forward to this years show.. cant wait to get them pork chop $ steak sandwitches & last but not least that 9$ all you can drink soda.. hope to see all my friends there..new & old :biggrin:


*well that's weird because that's not what everyone was getting/reading from that post...... I Quote " Apparently we "MADE" the show last year or so the people that put it on said so  " 

But you know what maybe it's all just a little misunderstanding But u know what 1 thing is true.... we All had alot of fun just like any other year & just like you said.... " it was a better show because of all the competitors that was at the hop" , it just keep getting BETTER N BETTER* *It's a GROUP EFFORT not a SINGLE competitor thing*:yes:* . N' just to let you know..... We're glad to see u guys last year N' we'll be glad to see you back. We'll see u guys soon.... have a safe trip. 

Let's put on a great show!!!*:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE_GiRL said:


> *well that's weird because that's not what everyone was getting/reading from that post...... I Quote " Apparently we "MADE" the show last year or so the people that put it on said so  "
> 
> But you know what maybe it's all just a little misunderstanding But u know what 1 thing is true.... we All had alot of fun just like any other year & just like you said.... " it was a better show because of all the competitors that was at the hop" , it just keep getting BETTER N BETTER* *It's a GROUP EFFORT not a SINGLE competitor thing*:yes:* . N' just to let you know..... We're glad to see u guys last year N' we'll be glad to see you back. We'll see u guys soon.... have a safe trip.
> 
> Let's put on a great show!!!*:h5:


could'nt have said it better myself.:biggrin:. thanks.:thumbsup:. see you all there in a few weeks.:h5:.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Mmmmm pork chop sammiches mmmmmm


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*IN A CAR CLUB AND STILL DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT SET UP WITH US? WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? 
ITS VERY SIMPLE!! JUST HAVE YOUR CC PRES. CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO!!!
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Do you want to Rep ur Car Club N be part of CCE WALL OF FAME?....Well this is your Chance ** We are currently in process of re-vamping our show room and we are clearing a wall that we plan to dedicate to CAR CLUB plaques!! 

Would you be interested in sending in one of your club's plaques in to hang!??!? You can contact me at [email protected] or 1888-266-5969 x 407 







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL NEW DIGITAL 2013 COOL CARS CATALOG!!!
*

http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog/1 ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## lilo

Erika CCE said:


>


Hello Erika!

Do you have 175/70/14? and how much?

and Again, Thank you for the previous shipment  it's amazing


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> Hello Erika!
> 
> Do you have 175/70/14? and how much?
> 
> and Again, Thank you for the previous shipment  it's amazing


*Hello! i can get you those for $69.00ea Hankook plus the ride! Thanks u *


----------



## flaco78

Erika CCE said:


>


how much fo 4 shipped to 61701


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> how much fo 4 shipped to 61701


*$246.00 shipped for all 4*


----------



## flaco78

Erika CCE said:


> *$246.00 shipped for all 4*


thanx for the qoute.


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> thanx for the qoute.


No problem, let me know


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
Complete 2 Pump Hijacker Kit
Including NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks & Switch Plate!!!
**
ONLY $999 !!! 
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)

Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]

*​








*
HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE:
- 2 Pumps w/ NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks
- 2 Dual Dump Assemblies w/ Delta Dumps
- 2 prs 8" Competition Cylinders
- 6 Solenoids
- Steel Braided Ret. Hoses
- w/Fenner Pumpheads 
- (1) NEW $$ Hydro Dipped Switch Panel 
- (4) Switches + Cable*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Can u get hankook 155/80/13


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Can u get hankook 155/80/13


*IDK but I can look for you..... I'll let you know *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank u


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thank u


----------



## lilo

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello! i can get you those for $69.00ea Hankook plus the ride! Thanks u *


PM Sent


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> PM Sent


*Got it! I will get the shipping quote and get back to you as soon as I can. Thanks *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HIJACKER offers the BEST DEALS on The Market!! 
Hands Down!!!! NO SHIPPING , NO TAX!!! *:thumbsup:*

$849 Shipped!! 
2 Pump Hi-Jacker F&B Only Kit
**
Feel free to call me or pm me with any questions 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma**
*








*(Free shipping to Continental US ONLY! / Tax Free| EXCLUDING KY)*​


----------



## plynhrd

have you gotten your new shipment of marzocchi gears 9, 11, or 13


----------



## Erika CCE

plynhrd said:


> have you gotten your new shipment of marzocchi gears 9, 11, or 13


*Not yet, we only have #7 and #9 available in the store! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Now you can also order HIJACKER online:*
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/ ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT ALL THE GREAT DEAL THIS MONTH HAS FOR YOU!!!*








​


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME

any deals on complete pumps i need three chrome ones?:nicoderm: hijacker? or cce?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OkaY..... Who wants FREE LUNCH of your Choice for a WHOLE WEEK????? ME ME ME ME ME !!! 

We are having a Contest here in the Office this whole week.... Whoever Sells the Most will get FREE LUNCH for a COMPLETE WEEK! Starting today....So please HELP ME WIN!!! Holla' at me if you need Anything!!!! Okay Guys LET'S WIN!!!! **THANKS ♥ Norma 1888-266-5969 x 407 

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> any deals on complete pumps i need three chrome ones?:nicoderm: hijacker? or cce?


*
Check ur messages.... *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hi there ladies


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hi there ladies


*what's up Mr Pinky * *It's almost time..... *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes I can't wait


----------



## Erika CCE

*T.T.T.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*

- 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
- ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
- 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**

(HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)

**** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
**
***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!

**Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you! 
**Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt... :biggrin:*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have a great weekend!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## matdogg

:inout:


----------



## caprice on dz

Placed an online order over the weekend. Cant wait, its the last few pieces I needed so I can do my install.


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> Placed an online order over the weekend. Cant wait, its the last few pieces I needed so I can do my install.


:thumbsup:*Make sure u take pics and tag us on fb or send them by e-mail *


----------



## caprice on dz

Got my parts today


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> Got my parts today
> View attachment 607602


*Great* :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> Got my parts today
> View attachment 607602


*
kOOL Beans.... Thank you for Choosing COOL CARS!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CARL CASPER SHOW is only 8 days away!!!! **I’m currently taking Pre-orders for the Show so you can pick up your parts at the Booth or at the Store**. Remember……If pre-pay you won’t have to pay KY TAXES . 

Let me know if you need any pricing or parts. Our Store will be open on Friday regular hours from 9:00 to 6:00 pm. Please Don’t wait until the last minute to place your order. Feel free call, pm or email me at** [email protected]**. 
1888-266-5969 x** 407**We’ll see you guys soon!!!!! **NORMA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES, WE GOT THEM BACK! ITALIAN DUMPS ONLY $79.95**







*


----------



## texasgold

Do you have pre cut springs in stock and what ton are they. Thank you


----------



## CCE_GiRL

texasgold said:


> Do you have pre cut springs in stock and what ton are they. Thank you


*
Nothing yet.... my pre-cuts are 2 tons. I have 2 ton full stacks Available for $159.95. I'll keep u guys posted. Sorry for the inconvenience.*


----------



## 8t4mc

CCE_GiRL said:


> *2 PUMP FRONT & BACK **Hijacker Hydraulics** Kit
> **$750 w/ FREE SHIPPING!!!!!**
> 
> includes:
> - (2) Econo-Jacker Chrome Pumps
> - (2) Single Dump Assemblies
> - (2) pr 8" Cylinders
> **- (2) pr Regular Cups
> - (2) pr Donuts
> - (2) 3 Prong Switches
> - (4) Solenoids
> - All fitting & Hoses.
> 
> ((( TANK PLUG NOT INCLUDED)))
> 
> 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma **
> or **[email protected]
> *


ttt

calling you tomorrow about this


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!! http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm
> 
> Do you wan to be the*​
> 
> *NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!?*​
> 
> *:biggrin:
> Submit your photos to....*​
> 
> *[email protected]*​
> 
> *or*​
> 
> *[email protected]
> *


 LoL thats my trunk, Glad you liked it enough to use a pic of it. right on, Here go a newer one. Stay up


----------



## CCE_GiRL

8t4mc said:


> ttt
> 
> calling you tomorrow about this


*Kool Beans! I'll be here Mr :thumbsup: Thank you...ttyl*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Fleetwood Slim said:


> LoL thats my trunk, Glad you liked it enough to use a pic of it. right on, Here go a newer one. Stay up
> View attachment 608929


*Oh nice.... I think the guys from STILL LOW did the installation , no? I might be mistaking IDK. But anyways... feel free to email more picture of u ride. Thanks for the support.... U hAVE A great set-up!!!! ttyl*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

[h=2]







[/h]We are offering some Craaaaazy Deals on WHEELS & TIRE packages
(mounted and balanced, ready to go)
SUPER LOW PRICES.... Don't wait, Call for availability!!!! 
1888-266-5969 EXT 407 :biggrin::thumbsup:
*** SALE ENDS FEB.22 or UNTIL SUPPLIES LAST***







​


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

Yeah stillows did the setup.


----------



## Vayzfinest

8" chrome cylinders shipped to 22030?


----------



## Erika CCE

Vayzfinest said:


> 8" chrome cylinders shipped to 22030?


*$129.95 shipped! Let me know if you need them!*


----------



## DIPN714

WHEN THE #11 GEARS BE IN STOCK;;PM ME THANKS;;BIG AL


----------



## 8t4mc

Placing my order tomorrow


----------



## Erika CCE

*Marzocchi gears will probably be here until the end of next month! *


----------



## 8t4mc

Just placed my order for the 2 highjacker kits to tx..Thanks Erica :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros

I'm looking for a whammy pump set up all chrome how much shipped to 78228 thanks


----------



## MR87LS

GREAT SHOW AS USUAL WAS REAL DIFFERENT AND WILD ... THANKS NORMA FOR GETTN MY GUY STRAIGHT WHENEVER I NEED YOU , YOU ARE ALWAYS THERE ....


----------



## CCE_GiRL

210callejeros said:


> I'm looking for a whammy pump set up all chrome how much shipped to 78228 thanks


*Check ur messages... Ill be happy to help you *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our simulator car in action at the Carl Casper Show 2013**







*


----------



## MOFOA

Got any bottom coil over cups in stock and any chrome extended shocks? How much?


----------



## Erika CCE

MOFOA said:


> Got any bottom coil over cups in stock and any chrome extended shocks? How much?


*Yes, we got bottom coil over cups in-stock! We do not sell the chrome shocks.*


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ

he erika how much for a case of solenoids and some 14" cylinders with reverse cups


----------



## 8t4mc

Got my order today..Im unpacking it now!!

Thanks erica


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello. There cce


----------



## JRO




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## OCGdroopy

lookin for price on 2 chrome pumps, 8 batteries, 14" rear 10" frunt, n parsule reinforcement . on 78 cadillac coupe deville


----------



## Erika CCE

OCGdroopy said:


> lookin for price on 2 chrome pumps, 8 batteries, 14" rear 10" frunt, n parsule reinforcement . on 78 cadillac coupe deville


*I just messaged you, please let me know...*


----------



## Erika CCE

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> he erika how much for a case of solenoids and some 14" cylinders with reverse cups


*Hello! Check your messages...!*


----------



## Erika CCE

8t4mc said:


> Got my order today..Im unpacking it now!!
> 
> Thanks erica


*Great! Your very welcome and please let me know if you have any more questions!*:thumbsup: *Also if your doing the instal, make sure you take pics and send them to my email: [email protected]*


----------



## 8t4mc

Erika CCE said:


> *Great! Your very welcome and please let me know if you have any more questions!*:thumbsup: *Also if your doing the instal, make sure you take pics and send them to my email: [email protected]*


 Will do..yes I am doing the install..


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

OCGdroopy said:


> lookin for price on 2 chrome pumps, 8 batteries, 14" rear 10" frunt, n parsule reinforcement . on 78 cadillac coupe deville


Why 10s up front ...that serves no purpose except to break something ....8s are as big as you can go they wont even fully extend when fully locked up


----------



## Southside01

INVITING EVERYBODY TO COME AND JOIN US ON OUR
SOUTHSIDECRUISERS BACK ON TRACK.
FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR APRIL 28 2013.
MORE INFO SOON .uffin::biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Never got my double piston pump threaded rods....almost ready for the install ..


----------



## lacon13

your 3/8 slow downs can i get them in chrome and how much thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

lacon13 said:


> View attachment 616100
> your 3/8 slow downs can i get them in chrome and how much thanks



Sorry but we only carry that on black!


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES this kit is a complete FRONT/BACK/SIDE TO SIDE AND IT'S ONLY $949.95 **FREE SHIPPING***


----------



## lilo

This is my setup from three years ago from CCE, just thought I share


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> This is my setup from three years ago from CCE, just thought I share
> 
> View attachment 616555


*
Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup: Great set up *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Got an issue with the super deep cups. Do you guys/girls offer anything for these issues I posted here..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/360716-coil-over-super-deep-cups.html#post16468507


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Setup I did in Nick's Delta 88 5 years ago

























And still looks and works like new today. Thanks again CCE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Got an issue with the super deep cups. Do you guys/girls offer anything for these issues I posted here..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/360716-coil-over-super-deep-cups.html#post16468507


Here's the problem


----------



## yetti

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Here's the problem


Just take the zerk out. Cce powerballs don't have them so its not a problem when you use their stuff.


----------



## Erika CCE

unforgiven50insp said:


> Setup I did in Nick's Delta 88 5 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still looks and works like new today. Thanks again CCE


:thumbsup::cheesy:*WOW Great set up! Let me know if you need anything else *


----------



## Erika CCE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Here's the problem


*Our power balls don't have that in it! *


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME

ordered my set-up cant wait to get started plumbing it up.....:run: thnkx CCE


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

CCE - Do u have any 3 ton coils or 3 & a half ton coils in stock yet???


----------



## Erika CCE

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> ordered my set-up cant wait to get started plumbing it up.....:run: thnkx CCE


*
Great! Make sure to post pics of the set up once it gets installed *


----------



## Erika CCE

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> CCE - Do u have any 3 ton coils or 3 & a half ton coils in stock yet???


*
Yes Sir! We got 3 1/4 ton white springs $199.95pr*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Thanks for the pictures..!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look what we got Back in Stock!!! **Marzocchis #9,11 & 13's

Call Now before they're All Gone!!! 
Remember WE ARE THE ONLY MARZOCCHI DISTRIBUIDOR!
Don't wait call 1888-266-5969x **407 Norma*


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Yes Sir! We got 3 1/4 ton white springs $199.95pr*


thanks


----------



## THESITUATION

need some deep cups hit me up price on them thx


----------



## Erika CCE

THE said:


> need some deep cups hit me up price on them thx


1pair of deep cups cost you $49.95 Please let me know if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"CCE SET-UP OF THE DAY" ...... Jason's 84 Coupe "BLUE" DeVille ** If u are looking for something DIFFERENT check out this **CCE TURBINE** Set-up. The Turbine kit has dual pressure ports and dual return ports on the sides of the block with a large competition Marzocchi pumphead. This kit without a doubt one of my favorite kits..... the possibilities are Endless! *:thumbsup:*

*** 2 Pump TURBINE KIT $1399.95 *** FREE SHIPPING! 
( EXCLUDES Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands)

To Order or to get a Quote call..... 1888-266-5969 x 407 **

SET-UP: 2 custom machined CCE Turbine pumps,Oil coolers,Oil System Dumps,1/2" Headline,5 battery,color matched trunk panels..

*







*


*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Did you know that our **4-Links & Trailing Arms are made with 1.5 Inch DOM ¼ wall round tube**. Our adjustable ends have the most thread penetration on the market. Built to withstand even the most extreme conditions. 100% Hand TIG welded in House. **They are MADE IN THE USA! **:thumbsup:
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt!*:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

2 pump setup to 48205


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> 2 pump setup to 48205


*I just messaged you!!!*


----------



## caprice on dz

http://s55.photobucket.com/user/lowriderphil/media/20130328_181718_zps7a18e3d8.jpg.html
Can anyone tell me what this is/does? A friend cleaned up his shop and gave me a box of hydro parts now that he is strictly airbags and this was in there.


----------



## Biscaynedenny

caprice on dz said:


> http://s55.photobucket.com/user/lowriderphil/media/20130328_181718_zps7a18e3d8.jpg.html
> Can anyone tell me what this is/does? A friend cleaned up his shop and gave me a box of hydro parts now that he is strictly airbags and this was in there.


Looks like a 3/8 block for a hydro pump


----------



## caprice on dz

Biscaynedenny said:


> Looks like a 3/8 block for a hydro pump


that much I know. I meant the stem sticking out of the block the others dont have it


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## DIPN714

still have those # 11 gears in stock


----------



## unvdistc

Just shot you an email Norma with some questions.


----------



## Erika CCE

Building up stock on our Trailing Arms, 100% TIG welded here in house, strongest on the market! 









Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We salute and support all our Armed Forces!
THANK YOU!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:ATTN Customers:
Do to the recent fraudulent activity. We will no longer be using our cell phones for shop business. There will be a designated shop phone number with a voice service available when we are not able to answer calls. Phone calls and messeges will be monitored by a out side source and fraudulent or harrassing calls will be turned over to the proper authorities. We will still be taking orders here on FB.

Sorry for the inconvenience. Coronado Customs


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We got some 14's in stock!!!  185-70-14 WW Futura.
While supplies last $70.00ea plus shipping! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:
*
*







*

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*What do u think??? I like it!  
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE**!!!*:thumbsup:​*Call me at 1888-266-5969** x **407** NORMA**★ *​*or PM me for more details*
*









**Still on SALE .....While supplies last **
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires **$49!** ea 
*185-70-14 WW Futura **$70! **ea








Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out this Beautiful 71 T-bird from Denver Colorado featuring one of our CCE Air Systems. Michael Valdez’s Thunderbird was featured in Lowrider Magazine a few years back. 

It is always nice to know that everyday somehow, someway we are a part of projects from Coast to Coast, But it's EVEN MORE REWARDING when they acknowledge you by saying….. “THANK YOU” :thumbsup:

So Michael Valdez..... Once Again THANKS for the shout–out!!! ♥ Norma 

If you want to see more ...... http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_1971_ford_thunderbird/


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Still missing 4 batts


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> Still missing 4 batts


*Looking good..... ** make sure to send us pictures once u are complete done with ur project!*:biggrin:* Thanks for sharing.*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY 1 Set... $890 !! ( USA GOLD ) 
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub. 
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x 407 NormA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 (as shown in this picture) *​*$2380 ​:biggrin:
+ Shipping 

- Color Dish Design
- Chrome Diamond Cut Spokes
- Gold Diamond Cut Spokes
- Color Spokes “Tangerine”
- Color nipples “Violet”
- Gold Engraved hubs 

Feel free to PM ME or ​[email protected]​ or just 
call me at 1888-266-5969 x ​407​ Norma







​*


----------



## AUREGAL

Whts good team cce! its been a min i was wondering do u still carry the street gear for the street block im tryn to run two to the rear...


----------



## Erika CCE

AUREGAL said:


> Whts good team cce! its been a min i was wondering do u still carry the street gear for the street block im tryn to run two to the rear...


Hello :wave: We have a few #5 gears which used to be the ones for the street blocks, let me know if that is the one you are looking for. Thanks!


----------



## DIPN714

DID DA GEARS COME IN


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]We are bringing back the "BENJAMINS" hydro dipped tank kits and in addition to that we also have "SKULLS" hydro dipped tanks! Now you can get any of our Hydraulic Kits with these tanks. Please feel free to call, message or e-mail me with any questions  
* 888-266-5969 Ext. 405
* [email protected][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/h][IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/4sno0m.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## special_k

How much for some 3/8's Parker facet style slow downs and how much for 3/8's female Parker check valves.


----------



## 352cutty86

Will you guys be there?!?! I sure hope so!!


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Just wondering what gearhead do the fatboy pump have


----------



## Erika CCE

352cutty86 said:


> Will you guys be there?!?! I sure hope so!!


I don't think we're going but I will double check with my boss and let you know later on today!


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> Just wondering what gearhead do the fatboy pump have


Normally it comes with a Marzocchi #11


----------



## 352cutty86

Erika CCE said:


> I don't think we're going but I will double check with my boss and let you know later on today!


Sounds good. I got my cylinders crossed.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky team cce in Chicago this weekend at the Southside cruisers picnic,,I'm putting video up on Facebook. At Pinky inc. Like my page


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Waiting on someone to send me the pics of the truck hopper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gt6e3Ctzc0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYexkCYTqiQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## pepperoniroller

Whats wrong with your website?


----------



## Erika CCE

pepperoniroller said:


> Whats wrong with your website?


*I think it's up now* :thumbsup:
www.coolcars.org


----------



## pepperoniroller

Here's some progress on my Monte:


----------



## KingsWood

Do you guys have any #9 gears in stock? not the gold ones either. I am trying to match up a pump so i can double my Cadi. Also need a couple Carling switches. May roll up that way this week


----------



## KingsWood

never mind i see your site says you have re designed #9....also 199.95 wow it has been 6 or 7 yrs since i have bought any gears, they have went up 80 bucks!


----------



## Erika CCE

pepperoniroller said:


> Here's some progress on my Monte:
> View attachment 640275


_NICE! :thumbsup: Please upload more pics!_


----------



## Erika CCE

KingsWood said:


> never mind i see your site says you have re designed #9....also 199.95 wow it has been 6 or 7 yrs since i have bought any gears, they have went up 80 bucks!



Yeah we have redesign the pumpheads and the only ones we'll have are the "gold" gears. Yes I wish everything was the same price as 6 or 7 years ago too!


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## Southside01

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

Which is it, #9 or #11? I just bought a 3 pump fatboy setup and there's nothing but #9s in there. What's up?


----------



## KingsWood

ill trade you a brand new #11 for a #9 :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

Any comp motors in stock?


----------



## Erika CCE

NO COMPETITION MOTORS IN-STOCK YET


----------



## Dylante63

Is there a ETA


----------



## Erika CCE

Dylante63 said:


> Is there a ETA


No, we don't have an ETA


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Kadillac G

Erika CCE said:


> Normally it comes with a Marzocchi #11


Which is it, #9 or #11? I just bought a 3 pump fatboy setup and there's nothing but #9s in there. What's up?


----------



## shorty hittin 60

I have 4 chrome comp motors still in the cce box, never opened. I also have 1 old school #9 marzocchi brand new & 2 pro hopper #11s & 1 #13. Taking offers. Text me 614-905-6052.


----------



## KingsWood

Kadillac G said:


> Which is it, #9 or #11? I just bought a 3 pump fatboy setup and there's nothing but #9s in there. What's up?


I have an #11


----------



## Kadillac G

KingsWood said:


> I have an #11


Thats not the point. When I ordered my setup, I upgraded everything. But when it came to the part for my pump heads, the only option was a #13. The only pumps that could upgrade to #11 was compition,cyclone, and turbine. . I'm not running enough batteries to warrant that big of a pump head. I called them and they told me The fatboys come with #9. But now I come on here and see someone else from the same company is saying something different. I just want to know which is it, #9 or #11? If its supposed to be #11 then I believe this should be fixed, considering I waited a month and a half to get my setup


----------



## KingsWood

That all depends on your set up and what you are trying to accomplish. If you are a single pump, running atleast 96v then u need a #11....or maybe bigger there are a lot of variables.


----------



## KingsWood

They told you that becuz gears arent readily available on the market....supply and deman baby. Y u think gears are so much more money these days.


----------



## Kadillac G

KingsWood said:


> They told you that becuz gears arent readily available on the market....supply and deman baby. Y u think gears are so much more money these days.


I understand that but if they were supposed to come with #11 then why send #9??


----------



## KingsWood

Apparetly werent available when u bought your set up


----------



## Kadillac G

So if you spent $2,000 for something you were supposed to get and got something of lesser grade, you wouldn't question it? GTFO


----------



## Erika CCE

*Fatboy pumps will normally come with #11 Marzocchi, if you order a fatboy pump or kit when we were out of stock on them #11's we more than likely put a #9 in it, but we wouldn't do that without asking the customer just to make sure he will be okay with it. How long ago did you buy your kit? Let me know what is the name on the order, so that I can go and look it up. 
As it is right now we have all the gears back IN-STOCK but they sell quick! 
These are the gear size they will normally come with:
Street pump (#7)
Cyclone Pump (#7)
Turbine Pump (#7)
Competition Pump (#9)
Fatboy Pump (#11)
Fuerte Pump (#13)*


----------



## Kadillac G

Erika CCE said:


> *Fatboy pumps will normally come with #11 Marzocchi, if you order a fatboy pump or kit when we were out of stock on them #11's we more than likely put a #9 in it, but we wouldn't do that without asking the customer just to make sure he will be okay with it. How long ago did you buy your kit? Let me know what is the name on the order, so that I can go and look it up.
> As it is right now we have all the gears back IN-STOCK but they sell quick!
> These are the gear size they will normally come with:
> Street pump (#7)
> Cyclone Pump (#7)
> Turbine Pump (#7)
> Competition Pump (#9)
> Fatboy Pump (#11)
> Fuerte Pump (#13)*


Pm'd


----------



## Kadillac G

Erika CCE said:


> *Fatboy pumps will normally come with #11 Marzocchi, if you order a fatboy pump or kit when we were out of stock on them #11's we more than likely put a #9 in it, but we wouldn't do that without asking the customer just to make sure he will be okay with it. How long ago did you buy your kit? Let me know what is the name on the order, so that I can go and look it up.
> As it is right now we have all the gears back IN-STOCK but they sell quick!
> These are the gear size they will normally come with:
> Street pump (#7)
> Cyclone Pump (#7)
> Turbine Pump (#7)
> Competition Pump (#9)
> Fatboy Pump (#11)
> Fuerte Pump (#13)*


That makes more sense! Erika when you look up the order is it possible you personally can call me? I believe there may be another descrpency but could very well be another misunderstanding


----------



## shorty hittin 60

Selling for retail $139.95 plus $10 for shipping. Cool cars is the only company I deal with & they won't have motors for 2 months or maybe even longer...who knows. These motors have been sitting on my shelf for 4 years. The marzocchi #9 has too ill take $189.95 plus $10 for shipping. You can't find these old gears anymore. I have seen them on here for $250.00. I have 2 schumaker 1072 battery chargers gently used for $130 each shipped.


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## KingsWood

Kadillac G said:


> So if you spent $2,000 for something you were supposed to get and got something of lesser grade, you wouldn't question it? GTFO


I would have called the company ad got it taken care of. Not talk shit with a guy who offered to get u what u need that has absolutely nothing to do with cce....i have no clue why all of your replys to me have been argumentative like i am the one who fucked up your order. A little advice, take your tanks off the day you recieve them to make sure thy have te right gear not months after the fact. And then get on LIL and whine before even calling the company you delt with. Pull your pannies out your pussy, all i did was offer you a straight up trade for the gear you nd And then answered all of your bitchy questions.


----------



## Kadillac G

KingsWood said:


> I would have called the company ad got it taken care of. Not talk shit with a guy who offered to get u what u need that has absolutely nothing to do with cce....i have no clue why all of your replys to me have been argumentative like i am the one who fucked up your order. A little advice, take your tanks off the day you recieve them to make sure thy have te right gear not months after the fact. And then get on LIL and whine before even calling the company you delt with. Pull your pannies out your pussy, all i did was offer you a straight up trade for the gear you nd And then answered all of your bitchy questions.


Ok let's get something straight, it wasn't MONTHS bitch. I opened them up the day I got them. In fact I skipped class just to get them and inspect them. Dude not with cce?!? I only called and dealt with cce (ky) I'm not new to this bruh. And in fact they DID FUCK UP BUT ERIKA MADE IT RIGHT. My next setup will be bought from CCE. Reread the the entire convo before you make assumptions and not once did I or infer I would trade your fuck pussy ass. And for my bitchyness? You got on here defending them and you didn't know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Kadillac G

And for the record I'll called them first (3 weeks ago when I got my shit) before coming on here. I only decided to say something because Erika seemed to be the only one (besides ONE manger) who know what the fuck is going on. She straightened everything g like I said. I'll definetly do business again with them (as long as they got it on hand!!! Lol) either way good shit CCE, very happy with my three fatboy pump setup!!! TTMFT


----------



## KingsWood

Those pumps were played out ten years ago bruh.... Anyways my point was i was beeing cool with u. And all u have done is act like an internet gangster. Im done talking to you kid. Now go enjoy your stock framed lowridin fatboy pumps on the rear lol you silly ass kid. Dont know first thing about real lowriding or respext. Fucking lame ass internet thug. Where im from when someone asks a question and then you get an answer. You respectively comment back. Not get tough and act like i offended you. I dont kno where the fuk you got off thinking i was beeing anything but helpful. Up until the end when i noticed you were being a prick and started answering sarcasticly. Now forget all about me and Go play with your fatboy set up.


----------



## KingsWood

And the dude not from cce im talking of is me. Damn cant you read from a literal perspective? What "class" were you coming from? Obviously not learning much except how to act like those females you are sitting next to.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hey how bout this weather lol


----------



## Kadillac G

KingsWood said:


> And the dude not from cce im talking of is me. Damn cant you read from a literal perspective? What "class" were you coming from? Obviously not learning much except how to act like those females you are sitting next to.


You wasn't trying to help shit. All you was doing was looking for someone to pawn your shit off on. You came one here acting like you know the situation when you didn't. I've been in this game since before reds doubletop series came out, when bolt ins were the shit. Get your fucking mind bitch, I build class not trash. As far as cce, I heard nothing but good shit so this the first time dealing with them. Go back and check your accusations and you'll see how much education you got. I got a MS from campbell in psychology about to start my psyD. Get your 7th grade education and go try to make ends meet and stop getting on here like you mean much to anybody. In fact, go grab a belt and hang yourself from your shower head. Punk bitch. Now I'm done


----------



## KingsWood

Whatever you say son. If you were so knowledgeable, you woukdnt have asked if a #9 should go in a fatboy. You would have KNOWN AS SOON AS YOU POPPED THAT TANK OFF!!!
























You done yet?


----------



## KingsWood

I like how you assume my education would be anything less thana college degree. Get out a here kid. You areacting too tough to bean adult. You are obviously trying to prove yourself here. I have nothing to prove. Proof shows itself son


----------



## KingsWood

Btw im not trash talking cce by saying the fatboys are played out. They are good pumps and cce is a good product, my hopper is BMH. But i do run cce(always have up until my last build.)this guy is something else im sorry this happened to your thread. I wish i wouldnt have made the first post.


----------



## KingsWood

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey how bout this weather lol


Too wet! Idk about up your way....oh well i have a burnt motor to fix before i can get out and play anyways


----------



## Kadillac G

What makes me believe you have no education whatsoever after high school is the inability to distinguish between "not knowing what a #9 looks like" and "what is SUPPOSED to be in the tank. You just claimed that "I should've known as soon as I popped the tank off" that in itself is pure ignorance, ESPECIALLY after I told you to go back and read the entire conversation. Another factor to take for scrutiny is the fact you're crying about the price of the pumpheads going up. That makes me believe you have a lame ass job in which you get paid absolutely nothing, ergo, no college education. And community college doesn't count hillbilly.


----------



## KingsWood

Im not doing this in hear... If you want to continue, i made a offtopic thread just for you .....btw yes an experienced lowrider will be able to tell a #9 marzocchi just by looking at it
......


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Man were is the Hijacker form its getting crazy in here... Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*Kadillac G* just let me know when you need anything else, I will make sure to take care of you :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Kadillac G* just let me know when you need anything else, I will make sure to take care of you :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Enter to win a **FREE Hijacker Hydraulics kit** courtesy of Hijacker Hydraulics-Cool Cars Engineering. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!*:thumbsup:*Don't forget to "LIKE" All our PAGES!**

ENTER HERE (Not Mobile Compatible):*

https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag/app_257396697632685


----------



## Erika CCE

*Are you guys ready for some HOT SPECIALS?
We got both HYDRO & AIR KITS going on for a great deal
Call, e-mail or pm 888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
(ALL AIR KITS ARE $50.00 OFF REGULAR PRICE)*
















​


----------



## Erika CCE

​*​
*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE 2 PUMP COMPETITION KIT only *$1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING**
This kit comes with MARZOCCHI #9 GEARS and ITALIAN DUMPS. All the top of the line products out in the market are here at COOL CARS!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Feel free to visit our websites and please let me know if you have any questions 
http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


>


NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Father's Day is just around the corner, spoiled yourself with one of our Air or Hydro kits we got on sale!!! Please feel to call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*GAME OVER* :thumbsup:







































​


----------



## toddbrumfield

is that a new hopper from ur store,
bad ass


----------



## lowlowlvr

Erika CCE said:


> *Feel free to visit our websites and please let me know if you have any questions
> http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
> http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/*



just got in my street motor, works great.. thanks!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Erika CCE said:


> *Father's Day is just around the corner, spoiled yourself with one of our Air or Hydro kits we got on sale!!! Please feel to call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 daaaaaaaamnnn


----------



## Erika CCE

toddbrumfield said:


> is that a new hopper from ur store,
> bad ass


It's a hopper from one of my Distributors in Denver, CO. (Ricks Krazy Kustoms)


----------



## Erika CCE

lowlowlvr said:


> just got in my street motor, works great.. thanks!!!


I'm glad it's working good :thumbsup: Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Erika CCE

Ahhwataday said:


> daaaaaaaamnnn


These great deals are still good. Sale ends June 30.


----------



## lowlowlvr

Erika CCE said:


> I'm glad it's working good :thumbsup: Let me know if you need anything else!



B-)


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]CCE HYDRAULIC KITS STARTING PRICE FOR: 
1 PUMP SET UP $549.95 (FRONT OR BACK)
2 PUMP SET UP $1,099.95 (FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE)
CALL NOW AND ASK FOR OUR EVERYDAY DISCOUNTS! 
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
[/h]


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

I bought a fatboy kit on march i was wondering can you send me a pm on a piston pump with fittings the y block the pistol grip and the cord i got the fittings upgraded got the # hoses can you send me a quote on everything i need for the setup thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> I bought a fatboy kit on march i was wondering can you send me a pm on a piston pump with fittings the y block the pistol grip and the cord i got the fittings upgraded got the # hoses can you send me a quote on everything i need for the setup thanks


*Check ur messages *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Looking for an affordable Hotel in the Downtown area *WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE* to the show?! You can call the *Econo Lodge Downtown*, they have rooms available starting at *$79 per night!!*:thumbsup:

*Only 5 Blocks away from the show....** Doesn't get much closer than that Hurry up n Book Now!!!
*










*** Make sure you mention *"COOL CARS/CAR SHOW"* to get special pricing ***

*Econo Lodge Downtown*
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841

http://www.econolodge.com/hotel-louisville-kentucky-KY149

*Feel free to call me if u guys have any questions....** Norma*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Is there trailer parking there


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc







​


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Is there parking for trailers at that hotel


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Is there parking for trailers at that hotel


*Not the Econo Lodge, but the Fern Valley Hotel does!*

_Fern Valley Hotel and Conference Ce__nter
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville, Ky. 40213
(502) 964-331_1


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank u


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thank u


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... **Lowrider Magazine** will be covering our **10th Southern Showdown **!!! **with your support.... we can make this show once again **one of the biggest shows in the mid-west** & will be able to enjoy it for many more years to come!!! 
HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!!! *
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1307_10th_edition_southern_showdown/


----------



## thomy205

_*Norma I need the wiring diagram for a 3 pump 10 battery setup please only 4 switches....*_


----------



## JRO

thomy205 said:


> _*Norma I need the wiring diagram for a 3 pump 10 battery setup please only 4 switches....*_


You need a wiring diagram? Noob! lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

So lets talk about hop payouts, what are they???


----------



## Erika CCE

Pay Outs:
1st Place $100.00
2nd Place $50.00
3rd Place $25.00


----------



## Erika CCE

The design is ready! The 10th Edition Southern Showdown Car Show T-shirt!!! We’ll only be printing limited quantities beyond the pre-orders. 
We will run the pre-order for 1 week ONLY, so get yours NOW! They will be going fast!! 

_*$20.00 per shirt. Sizes range from Small to 4XL*_

Pre-orders can be picked up at the show. For those who can’t make it but still want a shirt remember we ship Worldwide! 

*To order please call 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







* ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*3 more days before the show....
Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions! 
888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600 or visit our FB page Souther Showdown X
*https://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky?ref=br_tf


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here's a little map that shows the parking spots and show area. If you are hauling a trailer, the best thing for you to do is to park on the street (free parking) Please feel free to contact us with any questions at (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget the Hop starts at 2 o'clock (Saturday only)







*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Pinky!!! *_:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thank you so much to everyone who came out and supported us at Southern Showdown*:thumbsup:*. It was nice to finally meet some of our fb & lil Friends**. I’m really looking forward to the next Southern Showdown….. till next time my peeps!*:wave:*
I will have some pictures over the next few days for you to enjoy*uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

T T T


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## Erika CCE

Have hydraulics but looking for a smoother ride? With the proper spring ratio along with an accumulator can make your vehicle ride like factory or better! Adding accumulators can comfort your ride by just adding a few fittings! 
Call today to get yours! Buy them now for only $119.95 
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

TUCKINLOW shirts! 
- Size S-3XL
-Color red with black letters
-Only $19.95ea
**CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*
**
















*


----------



## Erika CCE

Motor end caps! 
Change the look of your pump by adding this end caps to your motors!!! 
$69.95ea


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

"RAW" STEEL OLD SKOOL BACKING PLATES ONLY $10.00ea 
(while supplies last)
Perfect for your basic set up, ready to get painted, powder coated, engraved, chromed etc...
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Tray Deee

How much to install a 2 pump competition Set up in my 1983 Olds mobile cutlass Supreme...Nothing fancy just a street car...I'd like to run 72-volts for battery power...and maybe just the two competition pumps...I'm not looking to do a standing 3 wheel and don't want chains or a chain bridge !!


----------



## Tray Deee

Erika CCE said:


> CCE 2 PUMP COMPETITION KIT only *$1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING**
> This kit comes with MARZOCCHI #9 GEARS and ITALIAN DUMPS. All the top of the line products out in the market are here at COOL CARS!!!


 This is the kit I want for my 83' Cutlass @ Erika CCE  Would you guys install this kit if I bought it separately and have it installed at a later date(how much $$)? Nothing fancy...48 or 72 volts, No upgrades !! Also how much to do it all at once..for example if I bought the kit today...and wanted it installed today @ your shop in Louisville 7514 Preston Hwy...Thanks hun


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Southside01

GOODMORNING


----------



## Erika CCE

@ Tray Deeee check your messages  
@ Southside01 Buenos Dias


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

How much for a set of balls(Pro Balls/ Show Balls)?


----------



## Erika CCE

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> How much for a set of balls(Pro Balls/ Show Balls)?


*$89.95 for the pair plus the shipping cost which is normally $20.00*
*LMK if you need them, I got them here ready to go!*


----------



## caddyman93

Any gears in yet?


----------



## AzsMostHated

Do you guys have any of the old style marzocchi gears in stock


----------



## caddyman93

I calld Friday an they said they didn't have any gears in stock but where expecting some soon just to keep callin:dunno:


----------



## jdc68chevy

How much are 2 Italian dumps shipped to 30253 ATL.


----------



## Erika CCE

caddyman93 said:


> Any gears in yet?


*Not yet, the only gears I have in stock are Marzocchi #7*


----------



## Erika CCE

AzsMostHated said:


> Do you guys have any of the old style marzocchi gears in stock


_No we don't the only we gota re New style marzocchi #7_


----------



## Erika CCE

jdc68chevy said:


> How much are 2 Italian dumps shipped to 30253 ATL.



*$169.90 for the two of them shipped!*


----------



## Erika CCE

caddyman93 said:


> I calld Friday an they said they didn't have any gears in stock but where expecting some soon just to keep callin:dunno:


_Yeah unfortunately we don't have an ETA on that...._


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS EQUIPPED:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Erika CCE

Southside01 said:


>


:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## 86 monte carlos

I bought a two fatboy setup but i want light more power to the front i want to know how much will be on a gearhead #13 and a heavy duty moter and how much will it be on shipping if you can pm on price please thanks in advance


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> I bought a two fatboy setup but i want light more power to the front i want to know how much will be on a gearhead #13 and a heavy duty moter and how much will it be on shipping if you can pm on price please thanks in advance



Check ur messages!


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Aircraft Style 3/8 Slowdown Valve! $79.95**







*


----------



## lilo

Any Christmas Sale Comming Out CCE?


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> Any Christmas Sale Comming Out CCE?


*No Christmas sales yet but we are running some great deal on all CCE Hydraulic Kits and air ride. Give me a call for more details 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

October Specials! Please feel free to call me if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## bodyman1979

great customer service at CCE...Erika is very helpful,they ship out quick!


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> great customer service at CCE...Erika is very helpful,they ship out quick!



*Thanks for the kind words, they really mean a lot coming from a customer!* :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

What happen to the hijacker site....???


----------



## spikekid999

Erika CCE said:


> *Thanks for the kind words, they really mean a lot coming from a customer!* :thumbsup:


You got a pm


----------



## Erika CCE

charles85 said:


> What happen to the hijacker site....???


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/323386-hijacker-hydraulics-23.html
http://hijackerhydraulics.com/
*There they are, still up! *


----------



## Erika CCE

spikekid999 said:


> You got a pm


*Now, you got a pm lol *


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]Well here ya' go! These specials are good until the end of November! Please feel free to call, message, or e-mail if you have any questions or need pricing 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected] 
- THESE DEALS ARE GOOD FOR EVERYBODY!! SHIPPING & HANDLING WILL APPLY ($20) CONTINENTAL U.S. ONLY! [/h]


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]For all of you looking for FRONT, BACK & PANCAKE kit here's a great offer! 
One pump, two dump kit for only $720.00 (sale price) Kit consist of:
1- CCE Street Edition Pump**Chrome** (w/ MARZOCCHI GEAR #7)
1- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (w/ ITALIAN DUMPS)
1- #6 15ft. Hose (PARKER HOSES) 
5- #6 4ft. Hose (PARKER HOSES)	
4- 3/8 to #6 Elbow 
2- #6 to #6 to #6 Tee
2pr- 8" Competition Cylinder (COMPETITION)
2pr- Donuts
2pr- Regular Cups
2- 3prong switches
1- 6 prong switch
13'- 9 wire switch cord
3- Solenoids (ACCUMAX)[/h]


----------



## crucialjp

I need heart shape seals for a #9 pump head. PM if you have them. Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

crucialjp said:


> I need heart shape seals for a #9 pump head. PM if you have them. Thanks


*
Sorry but we don't have any of the heart shape seals.*


----------



## WSL63

Received my Black Friday accumulators and fittings today great price.All the cool kids have these on the back of there lowriders.....


----------



## Erika CCE

WSL63 said:


> Received my Black Friday accumulators and fittings today great price.All the cool kids have these on the back of there lowriders.....


:thumbsup:* Thank you for your purchase!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hello cce girls .


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello cce girls .


*Hi Pinky!*


----------



## $piff

Erika CCE said:


>


How much for chrome 16" cylinders and reverse coil-over cups shipped to 95928?


----------



## Erika CCE

$piff said:


> How much for chrome 16" cylinders and reverse coil-over cups shipped to 95928?



*$158.00 shipped! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## 1lo84regal

U got any italian dump coils? Price and shipped to tx 78332


----------



## CCE_GiRL

1lo84regal said:


> U got any italian dump coils? Price and shipped to tx 78332


*Yes, in stock! *:thumbsup:* You are looking at $18ea. + $20 shipping. Let us know*


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## 1lo84regal

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Yes, in stock! *:thumbsup:* You are looking at $18ea. + $20 shipping. Let us know*


I'm goin need to place a order for 2 Italian dump coils. U take Paypal ?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Southside01 said:


> :wave:


*hOLA Amigo!!! :wave: Call me when u get a chance *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

1lo84regal said:


> I'm goin need to place a order for 2 Italian dump coils. U take Paypal ?


*Yes, we do accept PAYPAL:thumbsup:. I will pm me u all the details. Thank you.ttyl*


----------



## $piff

Erika CCE said:


> *$158.00 shipped! *


Kool how should I place the order?


----------



## 1lo84regal

1lo84regal said:


> I'm goin need to place a order for 2 Italian dump coils. U take Paypal ?


Ok placed order n sent paypal.


----------



## Erika CCE

$piff said:


> Kool how should I place the order?


*
You can call me at 888-266-5969 ext. 405 and pay with credit card. We also accept paypal, western union and money order. *


----------



## $piff

Order placed quick and easy thanks CCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

$piff said:


> Order placed quick and easy thanks CCE :thumbsup:


*Your very welcome! Thank you for your order :biggrin:*


----------



## mikemorones

How much for 2 competition blocks an backing plates


----------



## KingsWood

The lighted panels are badass. Got any in orange?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

mikemorones said:


> How much for 2 competition blocks an backing plates


*
- (2) competition blocks $64/128 sale price
- (2) CCE backing plates $24 /$48 sale price
- shipping $20
------------------------------
Total $196*


----------



## mikemorones

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> - (2) competition blocks $64/128 sale price
> - (2) CCE backing plates $24 /$48 sale price
> - shipping $20
> ------------------------------
> Total $196*


Are these the cce plates that match fat boy pumps that's what I'm wanting thanks


----------



## CCE_GiRL

mikemorones said:


> Are these the cce plates that match fat boy pumps that's what I'm wanting thanks


*I gave u the price for these.... that what comes with my FATBOY PUMPS









But if u want the FUERTE backing plates... u are looking at $40ea.









Let me know.... *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

KingsWood said:


> The lighted panels are badass. Got any in orange?


*YES, look at the remote.... u have 8 different colors n many different functions to choose from. Fell free to pm me or call me with any questions. ttyl :biggrin:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

1lo84regal said:


> Ok placed order n sent paypal.


*I got ur $$$, thanks*:thumbsup:*. We'll send u an email once ur order has shipped. Thanks again....ttyl Norma*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Scratch and Dent Hydraulic Tanks **$10ea**. Only about 70 pieces left! 
Call 1888-266-5969 **ext 407*:thumbsup:


----------



## mikemorones

CCE_GiRL said:


> *I gave u the price for these.... that what comes with my FATBOY PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if u want the FUERTE backing plates... u are looking at $40ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know.... *[/QUOTE
> Yes that's what I'm looking for and pay pal info are just call in with card what's easiest way to pay


----------



## mikemorones

mikemorones said:


> CCE_GiRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I gave u the price for these.... that what comes with my FATBOY PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if u want the FUERTE backing plates... u are looking at $40ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know.... *[/QUOTE
> How much would it be for fat boy blocks instead of comps the plates and one cce verson itialn dump shipped
> 
> Yes that's what I'm looking for and pay pal info are just call in with card what's easiest way to pay
Click to expand...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

mikemorones said:


> *
> Just give me a call.... I can take credit cars over the phone. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*I just want to take a moment to wishing everybody a **Very Happy Thanksgiving**!!

I'm really looking forward to spending this day with my family….. relaxing, eating, sharing memories n make new ones. ** It's important that we Don't forget the real meaning of Thanksgiving**. So when you sit down with your family for Thanksgiving dinner, **take time to count your blessings and thank God for them**:thumbsup: . 

Also…. if you're out there in the Black Friday shopping, please be careful, there are a lot of idiots out there *:tongue:*lol 

**HAPPY THANKSGIVING AMIGOS!!!** Gobble...Gobble*


----------



## 1lo84regal

CCE_GiRL said:


> *I got ur $$$, thanks*:thumbsup:*. We'll send u an email once ur order has shipped. Thanks again....ttyl Norma*


thanks got the order. Fast shipping


----------



## CCE_GiRL

1lo84regal said:


> thanks got the order. Fast shipping


*
Thank you.... we appreciate your business :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1lo84regal

Get me a price for a rod and nut kit for a piston pump.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I should be down once cris gets my new shirts done.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I should be down once cris gets my new shirts done.


*Chris is asking what shirts? lol jk  he said he should be done hopefully by tonight! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Working on some new deals for this month! Any ideas? Let us know what you will like to see on special *


----------



## CPC

Deals on 2 pump comp kits?


----------



## CPC

Erika, what's the diff between CCE and Hijacker hydro's?


----------



## Erika CCE

CPC said:


> Erika, what's the diff between CCE and Hijacker hydro's?


*
HIJACKER KITS come with fenner gears, delta dumps, black return hoses, switches & switch plate.
CCE KITS come with marzocchi gears, italian dumps, steel braided return hoses & 10sw. prewired box.
THESE IS THE MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 2 BRANDS, HIJACKER IS MORE ECONOMIC THAN CCE. 
Please let me know if you have any more questions*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay guys… so we are going to print our first run of Hoodies **(without the last part ) **Let’s keep it PG-13 * *They will Hooded pullover style in Black only. **We will be taking PRE-ORDERS for the next 2 days…** n “Hope” to have a them ready for Christmas!** Here are the prices n sizes available….

-S-XL $30
-2XL $40
-3XL $40
-4XL $45

(shipping $20) 

This will be an AWESOME Self-Christmas present *:thumbsup:* Please feel free to call or PM me if u have any questions. To order call 1888-266-5969 ext 407Norma 
*


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

Southside01 said:


> :wave:


*Hello!!! *:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*"The best of all gifts around any Christmas Tree 
is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other" 
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

Southside01 said:


> :wave:


*
Hello!!! How were your Holidays Mr? *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## H0PSH0P

But Is It made In the USA lol


----------



## Erika CCE

H0PSH0P said:


> But Is It made In the USA lol


:twak: lol


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Any specials on hydraulics going on right now


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> Any specials on hydraulics going on right now


No specials for this month, all prices have change a little bit too so if you are looking at something specifically just let me know which one


----------



## Erika CCE

*2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.

The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.


----------



## Cruznfb

how long is the back order on dumps valves and switch cable? called last week but no time frame. thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE

Cruznfb said:


> how long is the back order on dumps valves and switch cable? called last week but no time frame. thanks.


*Italian dumps will be out for at least another month. We already have the switch cord in the store, give me a call if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Cruznfb

thank you .... I can get other things done while I wait for them. just getting excited.


----------



## KingsWood

Erika, do you have accumax solenoids in stock?


----------



## Erika CCE

Cruznfb said:


> thank you .... I can get other things done while I wait for them. just getting excited.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

KingsWood said:


> Erika, do you have accumax solenoids in stock?


*Yes sir we do! *


----------



## Erika CCE

ITS OFFICIAL: They ARE letting us have freedom hall until 12 noon on Sunday!! They are going out of their way to make us happy to do this so PLEASE respect Carl Casper & the show staff and have you vehicles out by 12pm. Otherwise they will be towed out to the parking lot. Thank you everyone for the feedback or we could not of made this happen for you!


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt **:biggrin:*


----------



## Cruznfb

time getting closer for the *Italian dumps. car on stand still till they show up.....excited. *


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

Southside01 said:


> :wave:


:h5: Hello!!!


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s CCE Hydraulics, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Cruznfb

Alright I see fed ex is on it's way. I hope it's the valves and switch cord. Thank you cce


----------



## Erika CCE

Cruznfb said:


> Alright I see fed ex is on it's way. I hope it's the valves and switch cord. Thank you cce


:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Quick ? what would be the total tkt for 2pump kit w/springs included


----------



## Pinky Bitches

See you guys In a few days


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yo


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky bitches hitting 112 for the win at Casper running CCE Hydraulics


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo


im there


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Quick ? what would be the total tkt for 2pump kit w/springs included


What kit do you want to go with? CCE or hijacker?


----------



## MINT'Z

Whats up with the website


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Erika CCE said:


> What kit do you want to go with? CCE or hijacker?


give me both prices and whats the difference just want to lay n play


----------



## moorevisual

buzzy wuzzy said:


> give me both prices and whats the difference just want to lay n play


I'd like to know this too, with shipping to 37206


----------



## flaco78

What size heads come with your comp kits cce and hj.


----------



## Erika CCE

MINT'Z said:


> Whats up with the website


*Website is down right now because we are putting all the new prices. Please feel free to give me a call if you have any questions or need pricing, thanks! *


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> give me both prices and whats the difference just want to lay n play


Our basic 2 pump hijacker kit is $1,099.95 plus springs
Our basic 2 pump cce kit is $1,399.95 plus springs
MAIN DIFFERENCE ON BOTH KITS:
HIJAKCER COMES WITH FENNER GEARS, BLACK RETURN HOSES, 4 SWITCHES & SWITCH PANEL, DELTA DUMPS & STREET MOTORS.
CCE COMES WITH MARZOCCHI GEARS, STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES, 10 SW. PREWIRED BOX, ITALIAN DUMPS & COMPETITION MOTORS.


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> What size heads come with your comp kits cce and hj.


CCE COMPETITION KITS COME WITH MARZOCCHI #9 GEARS
HIJACKER COMES FENNER GEARS #6 OR #8


----------



## flaco78

Erika CCE said:


> CCE COMPETITION KITS COME WITH MARZOCCHI #9 GEARS
> HIJACKER COMES FENNER GEARS #6 OR #8


Thanx for the info,so that 1'399.95 u posted above is that for the comp kit ?


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> Thanx for the info,so that 1'399.95 u posted above is that for the comp kit ?


*No, the price of $1,399.95 is for the 2 pump street kit, the competition kit is $1,499.95 *


----------



## Erika CCE

*You can now get a CUSTOM LED switch panel with the purchase of any of our CCE HYDRAULIC kits! 
Please feel free to call me with any questions.*
*888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE

Wearing my new shirt Do you already have yours? 
Order it now 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

Hydro Dipped Benjamin's (NEW STYLE) only $39.95 + S&H


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

You guys have parker check valves.


----------



## Erika CCE

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> You guys have parker check valves.


*
Yes we do! 1/2" 3/4" and 1"*


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Yes w do! 1/2" 3/4" and 1"*


How much 1/2 and 3/4


----------



## Erika CCE

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> How much 1/2 and 3/4


*1/2" $49.95
3/4" $69.95*


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got a New Batch of LED Switch Panels!!!
Get your FREE LED switch panel with any of our 2,3 & 4 CCE kits!!! 
Please feel free to call me with any questions. 888-266-5969 ext. 405
- You can also buy it separately, starting price is $79.95*


----------



## lowlowlvr

Hey CCE, I have a cce 10 prewired switch box...how can I hook it up if I have a 3 pump set up with 3 solenoid banks of 36v each...I got the back and two back corners hooked up but im stuck on the front wiring, cause I only have one pump for front with two dumps..can you help out.


----------



## Erika CCE

lowlowlvr said:


> Hey CCE, I have a cce 10 prewired switch box...how can I hook it up if I have a 3 pump set up with 3 solenoid banks of 36v each...I got the back and two back corners hooked up but im stuck on the front wiring, cause I only have one pump for front with two dumps..can you help out.


*Let me know if this helps! *


----------



## lowlowlvr

Erika CCE said:


> *Let me know if this helps! *




Is it safe to put the wires together for the front


----------



## Erika CCE

lowlowlvr said:


> Is it safe to put the wires together for the front


*Yes it is safe to do it! *


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

what size coils do I need for a 82 caddy coupe just want to lay n play and the prices


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> what size coils do I need for a 82 caddy coupe just want to lay n play and the prices


*2 ton springs & precuts should work fine. *


----------



## Erika CCE

**NEW BILLET ALUMINUM 10 SWITCH BOX**
*10 hole empty box $59.95
10 switch pre-wired box $159.95*
*888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]*


----------



## marquis_on_3

Erika CCE said:


> **NEW BILLET ALUMINUM 10 SWITCH BOX**
> *10 hole empty box $59.95
> 10 switch pre-wired box $159.95*
> *888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]*


i need a 16 hole empty like this asap....


----------



## Erika CCE

marquis_on_3 said:


> i need a 16 hole empty like this asap....


*Sorry but we are only making them in 10 hole.*


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

you never said the prices on the 2 ton and pre-cuts thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> you never said the prices on the 2 ton and pre-cuts thanks


*2 ton pre-cut springs $149.95 pair*


----------



## lilo

Hi, the slip yoke with the drive shaft that is for sale, what car does it go on? I have a 94 big body, is it universal or something or I have to measure anything?

Let me know please


----------



## Erika CCE

lilo said:


> Hi, the slip yoke with the drive shaft that is for sale, what car does it go on? I have a 94 big body, is it universal or something or I have to measure anything?
> 
> Let me know please


*The slip yoke with drive shaft we sell is for 59-64 Impala only! *


----------



## lone_vato

Hi Erika!...hey what would be ticket on a competition kit,with 8s and 10s cylinders .. two 2 ton precuts and coilover upgrade shipped to 38141 thanks!!


----------



## lilo

Erika CCE said:


> *The slip yoke with drive shaft we sell is for 59-64 Impala only! *


Cool, thanks for the reply Erica


----------



## Erika CCE

lone_vato said:


> Hi Erika!...hey what would be ticket on a competition kit,with 8s and 10s cylinders .. two 2 ton precuts and coilover upgrade shipped to 38141 thanks!!


*
Your looking at about $1,804.90 Shipped to anywhere in the US. Please feel free to contact me if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## lone_vato

Thank you Erika!!


----------



## Erika CCE

lone_vato said:


> Thank you Erika!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPLETE 2 PUMP KIT FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE CCE STREET EDITION*


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

how much and is this a Father's Day special?


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> how much and is this a Father's Day special?


*$1,399.95 FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Just sold these 4 hole LED switch panels, they're ready to go! 
Don't forget we can custom make and put whatever you want in it, your name, car's name, car club logo, emblem etc... They are only $99.95 + S&H Please feel free to contact me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
***PERFECT FATHER'S DAY PRESENT*** *
















​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480.. 
ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M 
CCE HYDRAULICS & AIR..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

how much are ur cylinders 8,10 please thank you


----------



## Mark

Dunno if this has been covered... Is the CCE web site down?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

buzzy wuzzy said:


> how much are ur cylinders 8,10 please thank you


pm sent



Mark said:


> Dunno if this has been covered... Is the CCE web site down?


yes the web site is down.. should be back up soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## caprice on dz

I need to replace the rings in my rear cylinders but I'm not sure what brand they are, the person I bought them from never told me. They are chrome 12s, 3/8" ports, top of the casing measures roughly 1-5/8"


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> I need to replace the rings in my rear cylinders but I'm not sure what brand they are, the person I bought them from never told me. They are chrome 12s, 3/8" ports, top of the casing measures roughly 1-5/8"


*Almost all the chrome cylinders came from the same place. We don't sell them any more but we do have orings for them, send me a picture to my email: [email protected] and we will figure it out. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> I need to replace the rings in my rear cylinders but I'm not sure what brand they are, the person I bought them from never told me. They are chrome 12s, 3/8" ports, top of the casing measures roughly 1-5/8"


yes we got thos rebuilds in stock,, hit me up 702-578-4884.. M



Erika CCE said:


> *Almost all the chrome cylinders came from the same place. We don't sell them any more but we do have orings for them, send me a picture to my email: [email protected] and we will figure it out. *


:thumbsup:


----------



## reynaldo

How much for cylinders, 6 for the front and 10 to the back with 1/2 ports.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

reynaldo said:


> How much for cylinders, 6 for the front and 10 to the back with 1/2 ports.


pm sent:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## caprice on dz

can you tell me what size allen key is needed for the Powerball?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> can you tell me what size allen key is needed for the Powerball?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*jus want to thank everyone for all your orders... :thumbsup:*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*COMPLETE 2 PUMP KIT FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE CCE STREET EDITION*









_*hit us up for prices.. 702-578-4884 M*_​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## marquis_on_3

i need heart shape rebuild kits...whats the word?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

marquis_on_3 said:


> i need heart shape rebuild kits...whats the word?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BackNtheDay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *COMPLETE 2 PUMP KIT FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE CCE STREET EDITION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*hit us up for prices.. 702-578-4884 M*_​


how much for layitlow member price? PM me,thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BackNtheDay said:


> how much for layitlow member price? PM me,thanks :thumbsup:


pm sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## C-A-B Ryan

Definitely interested in the street kit pictured above. Lay it low member price?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

C-A-B Ryan said:


> Definitely interested in the street kit pictured above. Lay it low member price?


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

How much for some 14' cylinders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> How much for some 14' cylinders


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Got to love my international customers **Sweden, United Arab Emirates, Mexico & Brazil** so far for the month! We ship worldwide, hit me up for shipping quotes, don't forget we take paypal payments now too!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Oil System Dump / ITALIAN DUMP are back in stock! 
Let me know if you need to order or have questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you can also hit us up at the west coast location..
for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.. 1-702-578-4884.. M*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

Tug-o-war!!! Don't forget about our fun contests that will be taking place this weekend at our car show! The winners will get a $100.00 gift from Applebee's :thumbsup: 
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## caprice on dz

what is the overall length of your whammy tanks? Also what is the benefit of the blocks with the dual pressure ports?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

caprice on dz said:


> what is the overall length of your whammy tanks? Also what is the benefit of the blocks with the dual pressure ports?


our whammy tanks are 16'' long..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*:thumbsup: TTT*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 1 more week away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just a few days away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*just want to say thanks for stopping by the shop & for your business..*__* 

we really do appreciate it ..:thumbsup:

CCE hydraulics..*_:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE hydraulics / Cool Cars has had its ups & downs.. just like any other company.. but were not go'n no where.. we have been around 20 yrs..
were not worried about some new booties that just been here for a few years..
we might not be the cheapest.. but you get what you pay for.. quality & craftsmanship.. plus shipping up to $500 is only $23 if its over $500 its free shipping.. what other hydraulic company offers that.. no one does.. we don't got to lie or spread rumors to make ourselves look better.. so at the end it just come down to choice of what hydraulic company you want to use.. just want to say thanks to all our customers & for your continued support.. CCE / Cool Cars


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hijacker specials coming soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

check out our great deals on the HIjacker line of hydraulics. starting at $950.. free shipping..


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT uffin: Seems like some people just love to copy everything we do, say and post. Go ahead and copy this one too! 
***


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*we got some great deals on our HIjacker line of hydraulics starting at $950... free shipping...*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*They are back again!!! 
10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
**-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!**









*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*have a safe & happy halloween*_


----------



## 83 reg ttops

Do u sell the led switch panels separate from kits, if so how much for a blue led caddy 4 hole and a red led monte Carlo 5 hole shipped to 15104??


----------



## Erika CCE

83 reg ttops said:


> Do u sell the led switch panels separate from kits, if so how much for a blue led caddy 4 hole and a red led monte Carlo 5 hole shipped to 15104??


*
YES WE DO! The 4 hole $79.95 + $15.00 and the 5 hole $94.95 + $15.00 (if you order both at the same time you save $15.00 on shipping) Let me know if you will like to order them  *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas..
CCE hydraulics has got the new 175-75-14 lowrider radials tires in stock.. 
also the 175-70-14 suretrac the 185-70-14 bridgstone & the 155-80-13 travel star
in stock.. prices to low to advertise.. don't want ''the other guys'' to :tears: ...
so give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Erika CCE

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas..
CCE hydraulics has got the new 175-75-14 lowrider radials tires in stock.. 
also the 175-70-14 suretrac the 185-70-14 bridgstone & the 155-80-13 travel star
in stock.. prices to low to advertise.. don't want ''the other guys'' to :tears: ...
so give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]*


----------



## flaco78

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*we got some great deals on our HIjacker line of hydraulics starting at $950... free shipping...*_


what's up big m.got a friend who is getting ready to order a hj kit, just wanted to know what's the differene between the econo n the pro kit is.


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> what's up big m.got a friend who is getting ready to order a hj kit, just wanted to know what's the differene between the econo n the pro kit is.


*I'm going to answer that for you  
Main difference is the Econojacker comes with Rockford #9 and Projacker comes with Rockford #11. Also, the econojacker comes with 3/8 pressure port and the projacker with 1/2" *


----------



## Erika CCE

In honor to those who have served, we are offering a 10% off on all Hydraulics & Air suspension parts!
TODAY ONLY!!! Please feel free to call message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## flaco78

Erika CCE said:


> *I'm going to answer that for you
> Main difference is the Econojacker comes with Rockford #9 and Projacker comes with Rockford #11. Also, the econojacker comes with 3/8 pressure port and the projacker with 1/2" *


THANKS Erika


----------



## Erika CCE

flaco78 said:


> THANKS Erika


*No problem let us know if you have any questions!*


----------



## 58 Del-pala

You guys need to work on your website. IT SUCKS! The product descriptions are weak, Cant find tires, Kits dont list whats included, and its not been updated in some time. Please work on the website.


----------



## Erika CCE

58 Del-pala said:


> You guys need to work on your website. IT SUCKS! The product descriptions are weak, Cant find tires, Kits dont list whats included, and its not been updated in some time. Please work on the website.


Yes I know  we will take care of it soon. In the mind time let me know if you need to see any pictures, I can always email them to you. The tires we got on sale are not on the website anyways, let me know which ones your looking at and I will be glad to help you!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

flaco78 said:


> what's up big m.got a friend who is getting ready to order a hj kit, just wanted to know what's the differene between the econo n the pro kit is.


 V V V V



Erika CCE said:


> *I'm going to answer that for you
> Main difference is the Econojacker comes with Rockford #9 and Projacker comes with Rockford #11. Also, the econojacker comes with 3/8 pressure port and the projacker with 1/2" *


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
888-266-5969 ext.405 I [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
702-578-4884


----------



## 86 Limited

Big M why did u leave BMH?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

86 Limited said:


> Big M why did u leave BMH?


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


*SAME TO YOU MY FRIEND* :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

$799 One Pump "Front, Back, Pancake" Street Edition Kit
This (115.100) One Pump "FBP" Street Edition Kit consists of:
1- CCE Street Edition Pump**Chrome**
2- Donut (pair)
1- CCE Dual Dump Assembly 
2- Standard Cup (pair)
1- #6 15ft. Hose 
2- 3 Prong Switch
2- #6 #6 #6 Tee 
1- 6 Prong Switch
5- #6 4ft. Hose 13- CCE 
9 Wire Switch Cord
4- 3/8 to #6 Elbow 
3- Solenoids
2- 8" Competition Cylinder (pair) 
* Upgrades are Available *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Last shopping days before Christmas. 
Call us up today 888-266-5969 ext.405
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## reese79

Looking for a Bolt on air bag FBSS full kit for a 1960 2 door Biscayne with 1/2 inch valves


----------



## Erika CCE

reese79 said:


> Looking for a Bolt on air bag FBSS full kit for a 1960 2 door Biscayne with 1/2 inch valves



*I messaged you already!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE COMPETITION MOTORS WILL BE BACK IN STOCK BEFORE FRIDAY OF THIS WEEK. 
LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO PRE-ORDER!
**







*


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Hi Happy New Year to you need a tkt on 2 dumps and all the fittings (minus the hoses and slow down valve) to complete a pump. Thanks,Buzzy P.S. raw material


----------



## Erika CCE

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Hi Happy New Year to you need a tkt on 2 dumps and all the fittings (minus the hoses and slow down valve) to complete a pump. Thanks,Buzzy P.S. raw material


*
Hello Happy New Year! Do u want a 1 pump kit? Or do u want the fittings only?*


----------



## Erika CCE

*JUST IN TIME FOR SHOW SEASON 
**CCE COMPETITION MOTORS $119.95 + S&H*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Hello Happy New Year! Do u want a 1 pump kit? Or do u want the fittings only?*


Fittings and 2 dumps only please


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here you go, let me know if you have more questions! *


----------



## Erika CCE

IN-STOCK! CCE COMPETITION MOTORS!


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

How much for a pair of 6" chrome cylinders? Also looking for 12" chrome and power balls. Can you give me prices shipped to 61571?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caprice on dz

What exactly is the difference between the normal italian dumps and the cce version? I can't really tell from the pictures on the website.


----------



## Erika CCE

71_MonteCarlo said:


> How much for a pair of 6" chrome cylinders? Also looking for 12" chrome and power balls. Can you give me prices shipped to 61571?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


*
We don't sell chrome cylinders any more, we only have a few 16" left. Let me know if you want prices on the COMPETITION "raw" cylinders*


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> What exactly is the difference between the normal italian dumps and the cce version? I can't really tell from the pictures on the website.


*
Yes the pictures of the website are not the best ones right now. Only difference is the blocks, on the original version you can see the cartridge thought the side port so the oil goes through the cartridge. On the cce version dumps, we moved the port to the side a little bit so the oil flows thought it faster (you don't see the cartridge) *


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Yes the pictures of the website are not the best ones right now. Only difference is the blocks, on the original version you can see the cartridge thought the side port so the oil goes through the cartridge. On the cce version dumps, we moved the port to the side a little bit so the oil flows thought it faster (you don't see the cartridge) *


cool beans, that what I was thinking, I actually have a few empty delta side port blocks sitting on the table and now that I look at them again I see the light lol


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> cool beans, that what I was thinking, I actually have a few empty delta side port blocks sitting on the table and now that I look at them again I see the light lol


*LOL :thumbsup: Let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!*


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *LOL :thumbsup: Let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!*


when you guys do your tax time specials is it just on kits or storewide? I got a few upgrades planned


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> when you guys do your tax time specials is it just on kits or storewide? I got a few upgrades planned


*
We mostly do kits but let me know what all you need and I will give u a good deal! *


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *
> We mostly do kits but let me know what all you need and I will give u a good deal! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Car Show Season has just started! Don't be left behind and order your set up today   If your not sure about going with Air Ride or Hydraulics, give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or email to [email protected]


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Team CCE

The BEST battery money can buy. We are a distributor for them and offer discounts for quantities. Also depending on the order size FREE shipping! Yes, these can be shipped to your door! They even have a 3 year manufactures warranty! Call for a quote.....702-578-4884


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Team CCE

CCE Hydraulics West cost location in nevada hit me up 702-578-4884. 9-6m-f.


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> *CCE COMPETITION MOTORS WILL BE BACK IN STOCK BEFORE FRIDAY OF THIS WEEK.
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO PRE-ORDER!
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get your orders in now! 702-578-4884 cool cars west


----------



## Team CCE

There in stock at our KY store and can be directly shipped to you!


----------



## Erika CCE

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527626930713940&pnref=story


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405**







*


----------



## jgcustomz

:wave: Holla Erika, TTT best customer service


----------



## Erika CCE

jgcustomz said:


> :wave: Holla Erika, TTT best customer service


*Thanks*


----------



## Team CCE

The weather in KY is pretty bad right now so there closed today. All good here in vegas, I'm open and able to take orders and answer any questions :thumbsup: 702-578-4884


----------



## Team CCE

Springs starting at $119.95


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> View attachment 1591649
> 
> 
> 
> Springs starting at $119.95


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

The BEST combination available!! Hit me up to place an order today......702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> View attachment 1595041
> 
> The BEST combination available!! Hit me up to place an order today......702-578-4884


:thumbsup:


----------



## bodyman1979

Good people there,customer service 5 stars!


----------



## Team CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> Good people there,customer service 5 stars!


Thank you sir. We do our best to be respectful, courteous, and professional as possible. We appreciate the business and are thankful for all of our customers. For choosing us we like to show that appreciation by helping in anyway we can with explaining our product and the proper use and installation for many years of service :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> Good people there,customer service 5 stars!


*Thanks:h5:*


----------



## Team CCE

People, don't underestimate this pump. I have built a single pump elco back in the day that was on 8 batteries and did mid 40's without a piston tank. There are sooooo many possibilities with this pump. We have had it in our line up for over 15 years but people need to consider what this pump is all about....volume!! Imagine making a double pump with 4 #8 hoses to the front....I mean it would only make sense. If one pump can keep up with two hoses, why would you not want to put two of the exact same thing in a double pump? Its very simple but nobody seems to think this way. In stead they leave the hoses alone and split them apart to the two separate pumps. What are you actually gaining by this? Of coarse you would need a y-block on the cylinders and a large enough port in them to accommodate the flow. This type of system would have unbelievable power if done correctly. Jus sayin' That's the thought of the day.


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Johnny562

How much for Delta dumps?


----------



## Erika CCE

Johnny562 said:


> How much for Delta dumps?


*$49.95ea*


----------



## caprice on dz

I got a pair of these old #5's I wanna run but I would like to replace the block seals just to be on the safe side, do you still sell them? They don't look the one on my #11


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> View attachment 1613730
> 
> 
> I got a pair of these old #5's I wanna run but I would like to replace the block seals just to be on the safe side, do you still sell them? They don't look the one on my #11


*
Are you looking for the rebuilt kit?*


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Are you looking for the rebuilt kit?*


I'm honestly not sure, this is my first time using this gear, I had to replace the seal the goes between the gear and motor on my #11 but this gear looks different, I guess it wouldn't hurt to rebuild it, how does it seal against the block to prevent oil from passing through to the motor?


----------



## Team CCE

These gears have a piece thats casted into the gear that press fits into the block when you install it. There is a seal on the inside, behind the c-clip but unfortunately they have been discontinued for some time now. I checked at both of our locations and there are no more rebuild kits for these left. There is literally 1 gear left and its located out here in the vegas warehouse. Is there a problem with it leaking now?


----------



## caprice on dz

Team CCE said:


> These gears have a piece thats casted into the gear that press fits into the block when you install it. There is a seal on the inside, behind the c-clip but unfortunately they have been discontinued for some time now. I checked at both of our locations and there are no more rebuild kits for these left. There is literally 1 gear left and its located out here in the vegas warehouse. Is there a problem with it leaking now?


to be honest I'm not sure if they leak or not as I have not assemble them yet


----------



## Team CCE

I would assemble them first and check. I only say that because In all the years we sold them I never seen one leak or need new seals. They got a pretty good track record. They do require that pressure relief valve to be in place tho. Thats not a gear for hopping or power three wheeling......it was intended for just up and down. Lmk if you have any other questions uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Team CCE said:


> I would assemble them first and check. I only say that because In all the years we sold them I never seen one leak or need new seals. They got a pretty good track record. They do require that pressure relief valve to be in place tho. Thats not a gear for hopping or power three wheeling......it was intended for just up and down. Lmk if you have any other questions uffin:


 the guy I got them from had them as his rear pumps, he pulled them cause one started to leak, which I think I know why, the seal was kinda flipped inside out a bit in a spot, gonna hit up a few local industrial hydro supply shops today, it looks just like a normal seal but its only 3/4" across instead of 1"


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## Team CCE

Very quiet on LIL these days. Not like it use to be. Hm :inout:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm looking for info about the Fuerte and FatBoy pumps. Gear size, block size, included plumbing or not, the size of plumbing or recomended size, etc. All the hydro sites only have xxxx pump part #xxxx and price. Cce also has a single pic but thats it. I'm looking to get these front wheels off the ground but more importantly I'm looking for information and some direction as to what will work for my setup. Also needing coils and cylinders. Pm or post on here please.


----------



## onezstop

Which dumps do I need for fat boy pumps?


----------



## Team CCE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm looking for info about the Fuerte and FatBoy pumps. Gear size, block size, included plumbing or not, the size of plumbing or recomended size, etc. All the hydro sites only have xxxx pump part #xxxx and price. Cce also has a single pic but thats it. I'm looking to get these front wheels off the ground but more importantly I'm looking for information and some direction as to what will work for my setup. Also needing coils and cylinders. Pm or post on here please.


The port on the fatboy pump is a 1/2" top port and dual side returns for options in plumbing. Unless you buy a kit, the pump and plumbing are sold separately. There are single dump assemblies and dual dump assemblies. The fat boy plumbing comes with the 1/2" female competitions check valves also. Gears are limited to whats in stock at the time of purchase. Doesn't matter if your single or double at least use a minimum of a #8 hose. I like bigger on doubles myself but it also depends on what gears size you go with. Feel free to call me at the shop between 9-6 pacific time mon-fri at 702-578-4884 to go over any other questions you have.


----------



## Team CCE

onezstop said:


> Which dumps do I need for fat boy pumps?


It's up to you really.....there are the china deltas, oil systems or parkers and always the best of the best...Adex. Depends how much you want to spend and what do you plan on doing with vehicle.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Team CCE said:


> The port on the fatboy pump is a 1/2" top port and dual side returns for options in plumbing. Unless you buy a kit, the pump and plumbing are sold separately. There are single dump assemblies and dual dump assemblies. The fat boy plumbing comes with the 1/2" female competitions check valves also. Gears are limited to whats in stock at the time of purchase. Doesn't matter if your single or double at least use a minimum of a #8 hose. I like bigger on doubles myself but it also depends on what gears size you go with. Feel free to call me at the shop between 9-6 pacific time mon-fri at 702-578-4884 to go over any other questions you have.


Thanks for the late response but i ended up going with Black Magic for the pumps, cylinders, coils, chrome fittings, and everything else. I suggest more website pictures and information about the parts, it just may save ya from another loyal customer switching to another company for all their needs.


----------



## angelm75

looking for the fitting to charge the old style accumulators?????


----------



## Team CCE

Unfortunately we stopped selling them a few years back when they changed the accumulators. No more left in stock. Sorry


----------



## bodyman1979

I got a cce fat boy,I threaded 3/4" pressure port withn 3/4" check and y block with adex dump....what size hose shoul I run to the front? What size pump head should I order? To how many batteries? What size front springs? 83 regal v6 2 dr the regal will bridged stress points three pumps fatboy to front and 2 cce comp pumps 3/8 to the rear...looking for a combo to get a decent street hop 2 ft I have the pumps but need front cylinders and hoses...rear is all set all 3/8.... Thank you!!


----------



## Team CCE

Did you drill the block out? I would run.....#11 gear, 2-#8 hoses, 3 1/4-ton white springs, and the # of batteries is really more up to you. The more you run, the greater the risk of burning the motor. Most hoppers are running 8 or 10 to the front but the risk is high. You have to catch it just right.


----------



## TattooTony

*Cce hydraulics*

Just want to thank CCE for hooking me up and
Best customer service


----------



## bodyman1979

Team CCE said:


> Did you drill the block out? I would run.....#11 gear, 2-#8 hoses, 3 1/4-ton white springs, and the # of batteries is really more up to you. The more you run, the greater the risk of burning the motor. Most hoppers are running 8 or 10 to the front but the risk is high. You have to catch it just right.


. Drilled and re-threaded the fatboy block....looks sick with 3/4 fittings. Coming str8 out...10 batts running to the nose sounds to crazy for me...lol Thxs bro u guys have great customer service....what happened to the website?? It was so organized with prices and specs!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Get a Street Video for only $10.00 with any purchase! 
Call or message for any questions 
888-266-5969 EXT. 405*


----------



## Booyaa63

I was wondering the same thing



bodyman1979 said:


> . ...what happened to the website?? It was so organized with prices and specs!


----------



## Erika CCE

Booyaa63 said:


> I was wondering the same thing


 _Website is still "under construction" but you can always call or message me for any questions. Also, here's the link to our catalog! It does not have any prices but at least it has better pictures & description _:thumbsup:
http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?e=7069601/1189150


----------



## Booyaa63

Thanks, but just some feedback, the website was one of the main reasons I ordered from CCE. with just a few clicks I could purchase what I needed. As a consumer i didn't have to call and ask questions about availability or prices so it saved me time.



Erika CCE said:


> _Website is still "under construction" but you can always call or message me for any questions. Also, here's the link to our catalog! It does not have any prices but at least it has better pictures & description _:thumbsup:
> http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?e=7069601/1189150


----------



## Erika CCE

Booyaa63 said:


> Thanks, but just some feedback, the website was one of the main reasons I ordered from CCE. with just a few clicks I could purchase what I needed. As a consumer i didn't have to call and ask questions about availability or prices so it saved me time.


_
I totally understand sir, believe me I have been asking and telling the boss to get this fix ASAP but looks like it is taking longer than we thought... _


----------



## Erika CCE

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 2015* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKKjBMH7yFg&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksyZHvJ7XzU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Erika CCE

-CCE Competition Motors $119.95 
-Acuumax Solenoids $8.95
+ shipping. 

✆1888-266-5969 EXT 405


----------



## bodyman1979

Erika CCE said:


> _Website is still "under construction" but you can always call or message me for any questions. Also, here's the link to our catalog! It does not have any prices but at least it has better pictures & description _:thumbsup:
> http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?e=7069601/1189150


. I agree I lived the website..cause we could price out how much it would cost more or less before calling! Please bring it back! Erika great customer service too!


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> . I agree I lived the website..cause we could price out how much it would cost more or less before calling! Please bring it back! Erika great customer service too!


*
I'm trying I'm trying....  Thanks!*


----------



## Erika CCE

_One pump street kit ONLY $599.95 
It includes:
1- Street pump
1- Single dump assembly
1pr- 8" competition cylinders
1- 15ft parker hose 
1- 4ft parker hose 
1- 3ft parker hose 
1pr- Donuts
1pr- Regular cups
1- 3 prong switch
13ft- 9wire switch cord
3- Solenoids accumax
Call, email or message for any questions 888-266-5969 ext.405_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out our Cool Cars Catalog! It shows both, Hydraulics & Air Suspension parts. You will be able to find pictures and full description of the products we sell at the store! Feel free to contact me for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*
http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?e=7069601/1189150


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Erika CCE said:


>


Wiring one of your guys switchboxes but I need a diagram, couldn't find one on your site.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Wiring one of your guys switchboxes but I need a diagram, couldn't find one on your site.


If you don't get a response hit me up John I got you!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

BrownAzt3ka said:


> If you don't get a response hit me up John I got you!


Preciate it bro. Doin that now


----------



## Erika CCE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Wiring one of your guys switchboxes but I need a diagram, couldn't find one on your site.


10 Switch pre-wired box
For HYDRAULIC Suspensions



2 Pump

Brown & Black______***_________Front Solenoids
Purple & Blue_________________Back Solenoids
Orange________________________Front left dump
Yellow_______________________Front right dump
Green__________________________Back left dump
White________________________Back right dump
Red______________________24 Volt power supply


4 Pump

Black_________________________Front left pump
Brown_______________________Front right pump
Purple_________________________Back left pump
Blue_________________________Back right pump
Orange________________________Front left dump
Yellow_______________________Front right dump
Green__________________________Back left dump
White________________________Back right dump
Red______________________24 Volt power supply


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## bodyman1979

Fix your website....we liked the old way!!


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> Fix your website....we liked the old way!!


They are working on it...:h5:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

bodyman1979 said:


> Fix your website....we liked the old way!!


X100


----------



## Erika CCE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X100


* <--- X 100 *


----------



## Booyaa63

yeah i think something is wrong with the shipping calculator too.


----------



## Erika CCE

Booyaa63 said:


> yeah i think something is wrong with the shipping calculator too.


*Yes, we already addressed that problem. Everything should be up and running correctly very soon  Thanks for your feedback! *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## bodyman1979

Erika do you stock the HD motors anymore with the ground lug? Chrome with the bearing vented cap? U can pm me if you want...thank you!


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> Erika do you stock the HD motors anymore with the ground lug? Chrome with the bearing vented cap? U can pm me if you want...thank you!


*
We still sell them but we don't have any in stock right now. We do have street motors and competition motors available! *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE COMPETITION MOTORS $109.95
ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $8.95*


----------



## 56CHEVY

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
> We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!!
> *** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***
> 
> ** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
> Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches.
> For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


U guys still make these?


----------



## Erika CCE

56CHEVY said:


> U guys still make these?


*
Yes sir we sure do! *


----------



## Erika CCE

Looking for hydraulic kit or parts? We got them!
Looking for air ride kit or parts? We also got them!
Give us a call or comment below for any questions


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## -JORGE-

Price on blue 2 ton pre cut coils.


----------



## ElRody23

Any deals going on? I need a 2 pump set up, power balls switch plate no switch box!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*#‎WWW..... Wire Wheel Wednesday!*










*$950 Shipped!!*
13x7 Rev 100 spokes with 155-80-13 Mounted!
* Your choice of Adapters (2 bars, 3 bars, hex, bullets)
* Your choice of Adapters

*** ‪*FREE SHIPPING* to Lower 48 States ***
Give us a call today *1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma*
[email protected]


----------



## JRO

:fool2:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*omg Jason.... smh!:nono: I see u haven't changed! smh:no:*



JRO said:


> :fool2:


----------



## JRO

CCE_GiRL said:


> *omg Jason.... smh!:nono: I see u haven't changed! smh:no:*


Why would I? lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma * :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*175-70-14 White Walls (1/2”) $69 EA uffin:

• (4) 175-70-14 WHITE WALLS for $276
• 12pcs or more Call for Special Pricing

Post ur ZIP CODE to get a Shipping Quote!**
Feel free to DM me or email at [email protected] 

1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma :biggrin:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* We are offering FREE SHIPPING on ALL air kits this month!*:yes:*
*** FREE SHIPPING Only to Lower 48****










Call us for more information on any kit you may be thinking of!**
Don't know which kit would be best for you? 
We can help you decide which kit you would be happiest with!*:thumbsup:* 


**DM me or email at [email protected]
1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:*

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hijacker Hydraulics 2 pump, 4 dump Set up $999!!! *:thumbsup:










*2 Pump Kit Includes EVERYTHING u need, except Springs & Batteries!
***** Shipping $150 flat fee to Continental US |Lower 48 only ****

CALL 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma
[email protected]

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Accumulators Back In Stock!**










*Accumulators $130 ea
* Acc. Fitting Kit $20 ea
* SPECIAL $500 for (4)Accumulators w/ fitting kit*:thumbsup:* 

Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 Norma | [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*$1550!!! 8| 2 Pump Competition Kit + 2 prs 2 ton precuts !!! **
Complete Kit Free Shipping 







*
Kit Includes: 
• (2) Chrome Competition Pumps w/Fat Block & #9 gear
• (2) 3/8 Dual dump assembly w/ Chrome Deltas & black Parke ret. hoses 
• (2) 8" Cylinders pr. #freeUpgrade to 1pr 10's 








• (1) 10 switch pre-wired box
• (2) Donuts pr. 
• (2) Regular cups pr. 
• (6) #AccumaxSolenoids
• (2) #6 15ft #Parker hoses
• (4) #6 4ft #Parker hoses
• (4) 3/8m to #6 elbows
• (2) 2 Ton Blue Pre-cut #Springs pr








• (1) UPGRADES Available


*If u have any questions PLEASE #PM me 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 Norma | [email protected]*


#International Shipping Available! If u would like a shipping quote PLEASE email I'll be happy to help you.

*** Free Shipping to Continental United States ONLY | Excluding AK, HI, PR, GUAM ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*?BOOM?.... That just happened!??* *
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼ *:loco: + *Free Shipping!:thumbsup:

*







*

Hop Drop & Roll Package includes: 
• 2 pump Hijacker hydraulics Kit w/Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
EVERYTHING INCLUDED!! ? 
.
Take advantage of this #AMAZINGDEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!! ??? 
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you! 

☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita 


** free shipping to lower 48 only!***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*$975 13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' crossedlace 72 Spokes
with Two Piece knockoff 









All accessories included
* 2 piece 2 BAR knock-off
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

Post ur Zip Code to get a Shipping Quote 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma 
I'll be more than happy to help you!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
10-5300 3/8FBSS ALL Upgraded Kit #only $1260 

Kit includes:
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-1 Slam Specialties MANIFOLD
-4 Slam Specialties RE bags
-1 8 Switch Comtroller
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings

Just add f&b brackets to complete ur kit (+$200) for most cars n trucks  .

Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions 
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205Normita♚:biggrin: ♛

*** Shipping around $100/$150 Anywhere in the continental U.S****


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850
*









*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... *Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available.* Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

*Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets*
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

*Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs*
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs
EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!:thumbsup:.

*You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??*
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
*☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*#TaxSpecial ONLY $1399‼ #Shipped !!!*:biggrin:*
EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOWRIDER!!!
#Complete #PackageDeal

Package includes:
• #05-1020 Kit includes:
-2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 Cylinders (pr)
-2 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel, Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All hoses
• FREE Upgrade to 10” or 12” rear Cylinders
• FREE Jewel Extension (4)
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• FREE Tshirt!

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!! *:thumbsup:
*
Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205 Normita *:biggrin:*

** Free shipping to lower 48 only!***


----------



## lowrodderchev

whats the price on a bag kit for a 1970 impala? shipped


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

CCE_GiRL said:


> *#TaxSpecial ONLY $1399‼ #Shipped !!!*:biggrin:*
> EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOWRIDER!!!
> #Complete #PackageDeal
> 
> Package includes:
> • #05-1020 Kit includes:
> -2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
> -2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
> -2 Cylinders (pr)
> -2 Chrome Delta dumps
> -2 Regular cups (pr)
> -2 Donuts (pr)
> -4 switch panel, Switches n' cable
> -Solenoids
> -All hoses
> • FREE Upgrade to 10” or 12” rear Cylinders
> • FREE Jewel Extension (4)
> • 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
> • FREE Tshirt!
> 
> EVERYTHING INCLUDED!! *:thumbsup:
> *
> Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions
> ✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205 Normita *:biggrin:*
> 
> ** Free shipping to lower 48 only!***


 what had happened to all of the diagrams on the website and how can i access them again??


----------



## zooter86

Any cash & carry deals for those of us out-of-towners that will be in for the Carl Casper show weekend?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

No responses who won the raffle and how much for 8's and 2 bar knock offs


----------

